# Gumiszoba



## Rayman (2007 Július 26)

Jónapot.

ha összejön, indítok


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 26)

Sokxor vagyok.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 27)

Aztan valami jot inditsal,mert ki nem engedlek a gumiszobabol.


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 27)

Az majd kiderul, hogy mire lesz jo a gumiszoba. Az igaz, remeljuk ki is lehet majd menni nem csak bejonni ! Jo lenne kiirni a bejarathoz.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 27)

Ráklikkeltem az "1" -re.  Hogy itt mennyi szabály van.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 27)

UV. írta:


> Az majd kiderul, hogy mire lesz jo a gumiszoba. Az igaz, remeljuk ki is lehet majd menni nem csak bejonni ! Jo lenne kiirni a bejarathoz.



Majd jól rájövök , hogyan is kell kitenni a "cégért" !


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 27)

Tudod, " jo cegnek"nem kell "cégér "
Nem torodj vele, hogy mit irtam. Csak kellett meg egy hozzaszolas.
Ezert vagyok en mar :0: "Allando Tag" :0: Csak ugy mondom.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 27)

UV. írta:


> Tudod, " jo cegnek"nem kell "cégér "
> Nem torodj vele, hogy mit irtam. Csak kellett meg egy hozzaszolas.
> Ezert vagyok en mar :0: "Allando Tag" :0: Csak ugy mondom.



Jóva'


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 27)

Megint péntek.

Rosszkedvű ország ébresztő !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 27)

Találtam egy valamit az erdőben. Feltöltöttem a róla készült képeket a galériába.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 27)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 28)

Rayman írta:


> Találtam egy valamit az erdőben. Feltöltöttem a róla készült képeket a galériába.


 
Ahogy elnezem a kepeket, igen nagy volt az az erdo ahol jartal.
​


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

UV. írta:


> Ahogy elnezem a kepeket, igen nagy volt az az erdo ahol jartal.



Remélem egyszer akkora lesz, mint szeretnéd !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

Hát már szombat !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

Nehéz az élete egy hajótöröttnek.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

Egy kicsi intenditás zavarom van.

De túlélem.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

Melitta írta:


> Aztan valami jot inditsal,mert ki nem engedlek a gumiszobabol.



Nah ! 

Örülök hogy hölgy a MODI ! 

A fiúk kakaskodása semmi jóra nem vezet. Toxikológusom is csak a távolságnak köszönheti, hogy nem húztam a fejébe a billentyűzetet.

Bár nem volt igazam. 


Nah nyugis kis tébolyda ez. :555::555:


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 28)

Eredeti szerző *UV.* 

 
_Ahogy elnezem a kepeket, igen nagy volt az az erdo ahol jartal._



Rayman írta:


> Remélem egyszer akkora lesz, mint szeretnéd !


 
Tenyleg gumiszoba, ugy latszik a labdak visszafele pattognak.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

Egy kis hűvös a nagy melegben !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

Naggyon jó ! 

Most meg összekeverte az időrendbeni hozzászólásaim. 

Van katapult gom is ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

UV. írta:


> Eredeti szerző *UV.*
> 
> 
> _Ahogy elnezem a kepeket, igen nagy volt az az erdo ahol jartal._
> ...



Hol ? :roll::roll:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Nem születtem hódítónak. Reményik Sándor*

_*Nem születtem hódítónak 

Voltaképen barbár hódítás volt. 
Vagy szelíd erőszak legjobb esetben. 
Vagy még inkább: meddő tusakodás, 
Amit a természeten elkövettem -, 
Hogy embert, fűt, fát, folyót, felleget, 
Hajnalt, alkonyt versbe kényszerítettem 
Prokrustes-ágy e szomorú nász ágya: 
Nem fér el benne s fölkél józanul, 
Hajadonfővel, a legyűrt világ.
Egy harsány, éles, büszke rigófüttyben 
Hallom hajnaltájt lekottázhatatlan 
Dallamát. 
Nem, nem születtem hódítónak.
S ahogy őszülnek mindinkább az évek: 
Én, ki a dalra tettem sorsomat,
Érzem: az Élet nagyobb, mint az Ének. 
Lehetnék most keserű is nagyon. 
Sorsomat föl mégsem panaszolom: 
Hogy az Életbe vissza nincsen út 
S hogy az Ének is hűtlen és hazug.
Nem, nem az Élet, és nem is az Ének, 
Én, én vagyok egyedül a hibás -
És az, hogy lassan őszülnek az évek. 
S ha ráeszmélek: minden hódítás csúf,
És minden násznak egy kis szennye van -
S csak, amihez én ujjal se nyúltam:
Az hófehér, s az színarany.
Oly szép minden önnön körén belül, 
Míg az én mohó, sötét, salakos, 
Békétlen lelkemmel nem egyesül. 
Oly szép az erdő önmagában, 
Hajnalában és alkonyában,
Oly szép az erdő tündér-egyedül -
Amíg a versembe nem kényszerül. 
Nem, nem születtem hódítónak. 
És ahogy lassan őszülnek az évek, 
Úrrá lesz rajtam valami szomorkás, 
Mégis derült és sugaras lemondás. 
A hozzámhajló Hangulatnak is
Mind gyakrabban mondom: Béke veled. 
Menj ahhoz, ki hitvesévé tehet. 
S ahogy mindinkább őszülnek az évek, 
Mondom az egész gyönyörű világnak: 
Énekem bűvköréből elbocsátlak. 
Mondom: te Rózsa, szirom-milliódból 
Nekem már szelencényi rózsabalzsam, 
Szűrt égi illat sem kell, rózsa-pára -
Szent Margitom ravatalára. 
Ember, fű, fa, felleg, folyó -
Hajnalok, alkonyok,
Kiket le nem bírhatott énekem: 
Maradjatok hát hódítatlanok!
És te világ szűz légy és győzhetetlen - - 
Ne érintsenek még az álmaim sem.

*_http://mek.oszk.hu/01000/01052/html/remeny.gif


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 28)

Rayman írta:


> Hol ? :roll::roll:


 

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *UV.* 

 
_Ahogy elnezem a kepeket, igen nagy volt az az erdo ahol jartal._

Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

Remélem egyszer akkora lesz, mint szeretnéd ! :grin:


Itt pattog a labda visszafele. Amikor az irod, hogy " mint szeretned " .  
De rendben van, egyenlore csak probaljuk kitalalni, hogy mitol gumiszoba a gumiszoba. Lehet, hogy csak a meleg vagy a szombat?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Mikor a villany elalszik*

Mikor a villany elalszik


Elvész a fény,
A földi esték arany dicsősége. 
Csak a menny éber ezüstszemei 
Tekintenek a csöndes szobamélybe -
És bennem villózik egy költemény. 
Elvész a fény,
Mely minden fény-elődjét 
Nagy-büszkén megvetette
És még az Isten házát is bevette. 
Kezünk öreg szer után tapogat: 
Egy árva gyertya hazajáró lángja, 
Ősi, magas ezüst-tartóban állva, 
Kezdi riasztgatni az árnyakat. 
Riasztgatja - és idézgeti őket. 
Minden eszembe jut,
Mi akkor történt, az új fény előtt... 
A gyertyalángon átmerengve látom 
Gyermekkorom, a csöndes hegytetőt, 
Honnan már csak lefele vitt az út -
És Tündérország kristálykapuját,
A ködbe süllyedt, rég bezárt kaput. 
Nézd ezt a lángot, hogy ágaskodik, 
És hogy roskad magába -
Most mint egy szív,
Oly elkülönült, számkivetett, árva. 
A villanyfény ezredmagával ég -
A gyertya mindíg, mindig csak magába. 
De most, most nézd! Elkeskenyül a lángja!
Most olyan, mint egy tőr,
Brútus tőre; mely a sötétbe döf, 
És Caesar szívét mégis eltalálja! 
Mint élesre fent lelkiismeret -
Mely tompán hull majd ismét önmagába. 
Elvész a fény,
A földi esték arany dicsősége.
Csak a menny sok-sok ezüst-lámpása int 
Vigasztalón s fenyegetőn a mélybe.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

UV. írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *UV.*
> 
> 
> ...




Meleg ?

Forró betonon hasalok ? 

Attól gumiszoba a gumiszoba, hogy nem tuggggya összetörni magát az ember .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Így emlékszem*

*Így emlékszem*

Így emlékszem most-mult szörnyű napokra: 
Ha tudtam volna imádkozni akkor,
Így imádkoztam volna:
Uram, kimondhatatlan rettegéssel 
Nézem, hogy indul teremtett világod 
Szakadni szerteszéjjel -
Hogy indul válni vérré és üszökké, 
Amelyből nincsen feltámadás többé. 
Szívszorongva számlálom mindenütt 
Közel és távol szeretteimet,
Jajdulva kérdem, hogy mi lesz velük
S mivé lesz a kicsiny magyar sziget -
De minden szörnyűségnél szörnyűbb kérdésem ez: 
Uram, a lelkemmel, a lelkemmel mi lesz?
Így várjam a véget tompán, tunyán -
És szívet vesztve és vesztve fejet? 
Segíteni ne tudjak senkinek?
Ne tudjak egy tiszta tekintetet, 
Bátor, tudó pillantást vetni fel 
Az égre, amely füstben tűnik el 
S a földre, amely alattunk inog? 
Így találjanak, szégyenteljesen 
Kapkodva, az apokaliptikus 
Pillanatok?!
Én Istenem, tartsd fel a végzetet, 
Takard be irgalmadnak fátyolával 
A nőket s a gyermekeket -
Kegyelmezz a bűnös világnak, 
Mindennek, ami itt hamis
És nekem is -
Ám ha mégsem lehet:
Velem tedd meg _ezt_ a csodát: 
_Érjem fel,_ bárha ágaskodva is 
_Lélekkel_ a roppant tragédiát!
Legyen számomra legalább nyitott könyv 
A Jelenések Könyve -
A szívembe, mint gyüjtőmedencébe 
Zuhogjon mindeneknek vére, könnye. 
Lelkemet köszörüld ki, mint a kardot, 
Éles legyen, mint a beretva,
Kiköszörült élén csillanva tükröződjék 
A világ bíbor-sötét alkonyatja -
Bármi jön: tudjak vele szembenézni!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Történelem*

Reményik Sándor 


Történelem

Kerelőszentpáltól Krakkóig az út
Hosszú volt - - s mégis győzelmes-rövid 
_- Báthory! -_ pedig nem volt repülőd, 
Motorkerékpárod. - Sem tankjaid
Nem voltak. Mégis, hatalmas karod 
Erdélyi súllyal sujtott egyaránt 
Székely pártütőt s orosz zsarnokot. 
Futott előled gyáván, nyomorultan 
_Békés:_ a nevét meghazudtoló,
S futott előled Rettentő Iván: 
Cár, minden oroszé, mindenható. 
Apám ajkáról hallgattam először 
Lázas-büszkén a zord tündér-mesét:
Volt egyszer hol nem: _két országnak_ Őre -... 
(Megfizetett a muszkának _előre_,
_48-ért is!_ gondoltam titokban -
S megnőttem e gyermeki gondolatban -
S abban, hogy mindezt _más _magyarok nélkül, 
Kicsiny Erdélyből csinálta vitézül.
S hogy elhagyott is: gondunkat viselte 
Lengyelek Királya, Erdély Fejedelme.) 
Hallgattam a zordon tündér-mesét 
Apám ajkáról régi-régi télen. 
Szunnyadtak az új kísértetek még. 
Pilsudszky sírján dísz-őrséget áll most 
Más hódító. Póz az, vagy becsület? 
Mindegy. Te, ó Fejedelem s Király, 
Zárd imádba kicsiny Erdélyedet.
A _te_ sírodon lengyel ég alatt most 
Dísz-őrséget - fájdalmasan lebegve 
Aligha áll más, ha nem _Pókainé_
Árva, szegény - és kiengesztelt lelke.


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 28)

Rayman írta:


> Attól gumiszoba a gumiszoba, hogy nem tuggggya összetörni magát az ember .


 
Akkor majd visszanezek rad es remelem nem fogod magad osszetorni hanem epsegben kikerulsz a gumiszobabol.

A versek nagyon szepek.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Hol sírjaink domborulnak, unokáink leborulnak......*

Az erdőben jártam és találtam valamit.

Galéria...........................................


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

UV. írta:


> Akkor majd visszanezek rad es remelem nem fogod magad osszetorni hanem epsegben kikerulsz a gumiszobabol.
> 
> A versek nagyon szepek.




A függőség olyan betegségforma , amiből a beteg nem akar kigyógyúlni. 

Nem akarok kikerülni innen soha !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Fektén bólogat az eperfa lombja................*

Ete van este van kiki nyugalomba .................................



Nem ismertem. Csak ifjú álmait 
Teregette gyöngéd kéz asztalomra. 
A vers-soroknak néhol szárnya nőtt, 
Véltem: fiók-sas, egykor szállni fog 
S átszeli egét: a magyar jövőt. 
Amerre fut, kormányon a keze -
És nem a balsors fut szembe vele. 
Nagyapjáról írt halkan, hódolattal, 
Komor-szerényen és keserűn,
S fájdalmasan, hogy óriás a mérték 
S ő hiába nő a kopár gyepün -
A vértanúság roppant árnyékában 
Sosem lehet igazán önmaga - 
Ország szemében, övéi szemében 
Mindíg csak a nagy-ember-unoka. 
Így tépelődött ifjan, mélyre nézve -
S a szörnyű sors valahol máris várta, 
Öltözve egy útszéli eperfába:
Jaj, neki csak azzal volt ütközése. 
Rohant a hajnalban a gépkocsi, 
Kezéből percre kibillent a kormány -
Vajjon nem így billen ki mindenütt 
Ország-kormány a legbiztosabb kézből, 
Mikor a végzet villáma leüt
S szürkületből feketén bólogatva 
Egy eperfa kibukkan?! 
Ó, eperfa, fekete lombbal intő,
Ki alkony- s hajnal-szürkületben állsz, 
Család és ország fölé tornyosulsz
És vágyak fölé és remény fölé -
Ejts hűs lombot e holt ifjú fölé!
S mondd, vajjon nem vértanúság ez is? 
Vér-bizonylat, hogy emberek vagyunk, 
Esendők, gyarlók, balgák, nyomorultak -
S nem mindegy végül, hogy szembe mi jön, 
Ránk fekete fátyollal mi köszön:
Háború harsog, forradalom forrik, 
Vagy egy magányos Eperfa komorlik -
S nem lehet kikerülni??! 
Ó, Eperfa, mindnyájunk Eperfája!! 
Áll és feketén bólogat a lombja. 
Egyszer mindnyájan belé ütközünk. 
"Este van, este van, ki-ki nyugalomba."


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

UV. írta:


> Akkor majd visszanezek rad es remelem nem fogod magad osszetorni hanem epsegben kikerulsz a gumiszobabol.
> 
> A versek nagyon szepek.



" Láttam a vért az ereinkből cseppenként folyni, s zúgva _dűlni_;
Én segítsek Neked innen kimenekülni??!"


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Jaj, nagyot kértél*

Jaj, Barátom, nagyot kértél tőlem, lehetetlenül nagyot! 
S ezen az egy ponton én kegyetlenül makacs vagyok. 
Tizennyolc éve prédikálom: _maradni_, s a fészken megülni: 
Én segítsek Neked innen kimenekülni?? 
Nem segítek. Ha tehetném is: _nem akarom_.
Szakadjon le tőből inkább a két karom! 
Híd ha lennék: vízzel vitetném el magamat. 
Viadukt ha lennék: beomlanék a lépteid alatt. 
Alagút ha volnék: rádszakadnék szörnyű robajjal. 
Asszony ha volnék: tartóztatnálak hosszú jajjal. 
Farkas ha volnék: riasztanálak üvöltéssel.
Ha útonálló: állnék utadba hosszú késsel. 
Erdő ha volnék: kigyulladnék sorompó-lánggal, 
Tűz-esőben haladhatnál csak rajtam által. 
Holttestemet vetném elibéd akadálynak,
Csak _azon_ át inthess búcsút Erdélyországnak. 
Tizennyolc éve prédikálom: maradni, s a fészken megülni. 
Láttam a vért az ereinkből cseppenként folyni, s zúgva _dűlni_;
Én segítsek Neked innen kimenekülni??!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Petőfi Sándor: A TISZA*

* A TISZA *

Nyári napnak alkonyúlatánál
Megállék a kanyargó Tiszánál
Ott, hol a kis Túr siet beléje,
Mint a gyermek anyja kebelére. A folyó oly símán, oly szelíden
Ballagott le parttalan medrében,
Nem akarta, hogy a nap sugára
Megbotoljék habjai fodrába’.
Síma tükrén a piros sugárok,
(Mint megannyi tündér) táncot jártak,
Szinte hallott lépteik csengése,
Mint parányi sarkantyúk pengése.
Ahol álltam, sárga föveny-szőnyeg
Volt terítve, s tartott a mezőnek,
Melyen a levágott sarju-rendek,
Mint a könyvben a sorok, hevertek.
Túl a réten néma méltóságban
Magas erdő; benne már homály van,
De az alkony üszköt vet fejére,
S olyan, mintha égne s folyna vére.
Másfelől, a Tisza tulsó partján,
Mogyoró- s rekettye-bokrok tarkán,
Köztök egy csak a nyilás, azon át
Látni távol kis falucska tornyát.
Boldog órák szép emlékeképen
Rózsafelhők usztak át az égen.
Legmesszebbről rám merengve néztek
Ködön át a mármarosi bércek.
Semmi zaj. Az ünnepélyes csendbe
Egy madár csak néha füttyentett be.
Nagy távolban a malom zugása
Csak olyan volt, mint szunyog dongása.
Túlnan, vélem átellenben épen,
Pór menyecske jött. Korsó kezében.
Korsaját mig telemerítette,
Rám nézett át; aztán ment sietve.
Ottan némán, mozdulatlan álltam,
Mintha gyökeret vert volna lábam.
Lelkem édes, mély mámorba szédült
A természet örök szépségétül.
Oh természet, oh dicső természet!
Mely nyelv merne versenyezni véled?
Mily nagy vagy te! mentül inkább hallgatsz,
Annál többet, annál szebbet mondasz. �
Késő éjjel értem a tanyára
Fris gyümölcsből készült vacsorára.
Társaimmal hosszan beszélgettünk.
Lobogott a rőzseláng mellettünk.
Többek között szóltam én hozzájok:
„Szegény Tisza, miért is bántjátok?
Annyi roszat kiabáltok róla,
S ő a föld legjámborabb folyója.”
Pár nap mulva fél szendergésemböl
Félrevert harang zugása vert föl.
Jön az árviz! jön az árviz! hangzék,
S tengert láttam, ahogy kitekinték.
Mint az őrült, ki letépte láncát,
Vágtatott a Tisza a rónán át,
Zúgva, bőgve törte át a gátot,
El akarta nyelni a világot!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

És hogy miért ?

Ki fog derülni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

*Anyám*

*Ha én...*


 
 Ha én feküdnék most a hant alatt, 
Anyám, Te drága,
Neked fekete volna minden pillanat. 
Hogyan képzeljem el Alakodat 
Karácsonyeste síromra hajolva, 
Rendezgetve a fenyőgallyakat?... 
Szíved ha rögtön meg nem szakadt volna, 
A mosolygást, a mosolygást 
Bizonyosan elfelejtetted volna. 
Én itt maradtam,
S azóta számtalanszor mosolyogtam, 
Mintha nem Te feküdnél hant alatt. 
Anyám, Anyám,
Bocsásd meg az én rossz életemet 
És minden beteg mosolygásomat.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 29)

Jónapot !


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 29)

Jo napot.


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 29)

Vegig neztem a kepeket a temetokrol. A sirok allapota nagyon szomoru es szegyen rank nezve.
Egy ismerosom jut eszembe aki minden evben a csaladjaval- es egy csoporttal-elmegy Del-Amerikaba es hazakat epitenek egy faluban.Minden evben 4-et. 
Azt gondolom, hogy tennunk kellene azert, hogy ezek a sirok es a temetok jobb allapotban legyenek. Kellene szerveznuk egy nyari tabort, odamenni es felujitani oket. Talan masok is kovetnek a peldat. En benne vagyok.
Talan Melittaval kellene errol beszelned.


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 29)

*Egy mondat a szeretetrol*
Batta György

Hol szeretet van, 
Ott szeretet van 
Nemcsak a Bibliában rögzült 
Isten szavában, 
Nemcsak jó anyák mosolyában 
Megannyi mozdulatában 
Lelkük minden zugában 
Ott szeretet van 
Nemcsak bölcs vének tanácsában 
Az évek ne a keseruséget teremjék benned - a mérget - 
Hol szeretet van, 
Ott szeretet van 
És nemcsak abban, ahogy mindegyik gondolatban 
Másokért dobban a költo-szív szakadatlan 
Ahogy az anya is ott lüktet végig a magzatban 
Hol szeretet van, 
Ott szeretet van 
Nemcsak mikor az ujjak mell-kupolákra simulnak 
S forró szerelmi vágyban tüzesedve a lázban 
Hevülnek vörösre gyúlva akár az urhajó burka 
Hol szeretet van, 
Ott szeretet van 
S fönnmarad holtodiglan 
Nem számít, hogy a vágytól feszülo kupolából 
Marad csak roskadt sátor az ido viharától 
S már nem az ujjak - dermedt pillantások 
Simulnak enyészo testmezokre 
Mik eltunnek örökre 
Hol szeretet van, 
Ott szeretet van 
Nemcsak az estben aláhulló pehelyben 
E máris tökéletesben, mert arányaiban 
Jövendo világok váza - és remekben, 
Mert simulásában, arcodra hullásában, 
Ahogyan gyöngéden megérint az éjben - 
Abban szeretet van 
S hol szeretet van, puska nem dörren, 
Vér nem fröccsen, nem sújt tudatlan ököl sem 
Váratlan, edényeit a vér nem hagyja el a testben, 
Kering erekben, nem buzog sebekben, 
Torkolattüzek ibolyákban égnek csak, szelíd lángban 
Hol szeretet van, 
Ott szeretet van 
Szamócafej a vércsepp - igézve nézed 
Láthatsz fuszálat, áldott sörényes fákat, 
Tornyokat, kupolákat, de sehol katonákat 
Hol szeretet van, 
Nem baj, hogy más vagy 
Más a honod, a templomod, s nyelvedben, 
Lélek-emelte versedben másként 
Zendülnek az igék, csendülnek rím-harangok 
Hogy mongolos az arcod - szabad 
Hogy a szavak hozzád vonuljanak 
Mint hegybol a nyáj 
És senkinek se fáj, hogy bennük még 
Véreid rakta, Szent István -látta 
Tüzek parázslanak, Mátyás felhoi gomolyganak, 
Budai paripák fújnak, holtakért gyertyák gyúlnak - 
Ott nem félsz 
Élsz csillagfénnyel a szemedben 
Nem gyulöletben, hisz tudják: 
Tüdo halványlik, szívmoraj hallik, 
Oxigéntüzek égnek benned is, piros-kékek 
S lám, arcodon is közös a bélyeg 
A halál-sütötte enyészet 
Nézheted, mint állat borén a jelet 
Hol szeretet van, 
Elpusztíthatatlan, 
Uri áradatból, az idofolyamból 
Arany szemcséit kimoshatod, 
S a világot belolük összerakod, 
Mint ködbol a tornyok, felhobol az ormok 
Ember s táj eloragyog 
Megláthatod minden keservek könnyét 
Fájdalmak fekete gyöngyét mert 
Minden mi kín, a lélek-fény útjain 
Hozzád is átszáll, 
Veled is munkál - fáj 
Bárhol a zsarnok: égetnek szenvedo arcok 
Szemükbol a kiáltás roncsoló sugárzás 
Fenyotu hördül törten füst-fojtva a völgyben 
Zengo kövekbol hallik 
Vizeken halál iramlik 
Rémülten hordod kozmikus sorsod 
Mint a bogár ahogyan löki-viszi a folyam 
Sodorja hullt falevélen - 
Nincs menekvés földön-égen? 
Kérded esetten, félelem-sebzetten, 
Ido-szegekkel verten a létkereszten 
Már-már abban a végso pillanatban ahonnan tovább nincsen 
S ekkor fénylik fel Isten 
Lelkedben, minden sejtedben 
Általa emberré épülsz, 
Már csak a jóra készülsz, 
Röpít a kegyelem 
Gyorsan, aranyló hit-burokban, 
Virágzó, békét sugárzó, 
S mint betlehemi fényözön 
Elönti bensodet az öröm 
Hogy benned szeretet van - kiapadhatatlan 
Látod, hogy növi be a világot 
Mint fénylo moha, arcok s virágok mosolya 
Halál nem rettent, serkent: a jóra 
Törekedhetsz, másokért cselekedhetsz, 
Nyújtod a kezed, s tenyeredbe veszed 
Akár egy cinege madárkát, a Földet 
Ezt az árvát, ezt a vergodot, vérzot, 
Lángokban égot, csapzottat, meggyalázottat, 
Simítod, ne remegjen, 
Gyógyuljon, ne ernyedjen 
Uri fán fényesedjen
Csak arról énekeljen: 
Ahol szeretet van, remény és jövo van. 

Hit ez a dal is 
Ez a hu 
Ez az érted is szóló mu 
Mely majd ott áll a sírodnál 
Megmondja, ki voltál 
Porod is neki szolgál


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 29)

UV. írta:


> Vegig neztem a kepeket a temetokrol. A sirok allapota nagyon szomoru es szegyen rank nezve.
> Egy ismerosom jut eszembe aki minden evben a csaladjaval- es egy csoporttal-elmegy Del-Amerikaba es hazakat epitenek egy faluban.Minden evben 4-et.
> Azt gondolom, hogy tennunk kellene azert, hogy ezek a sirok es a temetok jobb allapotban legyenek. Kellene szerveznuk egy nyari tabort, odamenni es felujitani oket. Talan masok is kovetnek a peldat. En benne vagyok.
> Talan Melittaval kellene errol beszelned.



Néhány ügyes kéz aranyt érne.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 30)

Valahogy nem vagyok kepben, hol vannak a temeto kepek? es mit kene csinalni?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 30)

Rayman személyes galéri képek/ Katona temető 

Munka az van ám 100000. 


Jóreggelt roszkedvű ország ! 




Végre nincs hőség.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 30)

Az biztos az utodoknak kell apolni gondozni a sirokat.
Mit lehet tenni hogy az a vorosmoha eltudjon ?, fogalmam sincs.
HA regi a temeto akkor valamilyen szervezet egyhaz esetleg civil szferaban , nem egyszer iskolak is felvallajak a temeto egyreszenek rendbe hozatalat.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 30)

Melitta írta:


> Az biztos az utodoknak kell apolni gondozni a sirokat.
> Mit lehet tenni hogy az a vorosmoha eltudjon ?, fogalmam sincs.
> HA regi a temeto akkor valamilyen szervezet egyhaz esetleg civil szferaban , nem egyszer iskolak is felvallajak a temeto egyreszenek rendbe hozatalat.




Ó hát a mostani generációnak ( tisztelet a kivételnek) nem szabad dolgoznia . 

El sem tudnak menni az iskoláig, mindenkit autóval visznek.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 30)

Teccccettttt!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 30)

*RETRO BRG MK 25 kazettásmagnó*

Csatolás megtekintése 113713


Valaki emléxik még erre ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 30)

*Retro Intervizió*

Csatolás megtekintése 113714


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 30)

*Retro Brg Mk 27*

Csatolás megtekintése 113715


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 30)

*DELTA Kudlik Júlia*

Csatolás megtekintése 113720

Csatolás megtekintése 113721


*Kudlik Júlia* – Portré, kérdések nélkül

Csatolás megtekintése 113722

a egy varázspálca segítségével Kudlik Júlia önzetlen állatszeretetét megsokszorozhatnánk, majd szétszórhatnánk az illetékesek között, nem lenne állatvédelmi probléma Magyarországon. „Gazdit keresünk” c. mûsorának köszönhetôen  számtalan kóbor kutya és macska talált új otthonra vagy került vissza eredeti gazdájához. A közel kilenc éven át rendszeresen futó produkció utolsó adását 1998. augusztusában láthatták a nézôk. – Bármikor hajlandó vagyok újra kezdeni – mondja Kudlik Júlia –, az állatokért mindent fel tudok vállalni. Azonban úgy tûnik, rajtam kívül senki sem érzi a televízióban, mekkora igény lenne egy ilyen mûsorra. A „Gazdit keresünk” célja nem csupán kóbor állatok elhelyezése volt, hanem egyszerre szólt az állat iránti felelôsségrôl, annak nevelésérôl, állatvédelemrôl is. Nagyszerûen kiegészítették egymást „Az állatok védelmében” c. produkcióval, mely például foglalkozott kutyás illemtannal is vagy egészségügyi problémákkal, a nézôk telefonon kérdéseket tehettek fel a stúdióba meghívott állatorvosnak. A pozitív példákat próbáltuk erôsíteni. Manapság a média csak a mesterségesen felfújt kutyás balesetekkel foglalkozik, ellenpélda pedig nincs. Ôszintén hiszem, hogy soha nem a kutya a hibás, hanem valami kiváltja az agressziót. A „Gazdit keresünk” egyébként tanácsadással is foglalkozott, s óriási eredménynek tartom, hogy ha valaki mégis meggondolta magát, és nem bírta vállalni a befogadott kutya tartását, nem az utcára dobta ki szerencsétlen jószágot, hanem minket hívott fel.
– Persze van, aki a saját gyerekét dobja ki, akkor mit akarok én a kóbor kutyákkal? – kérdezi saját magát. A kérdés csak költôi, hiszen ugyanolyan hévvel beszél tovább az állatokról, eleveníti fel emlékeit a „Gazdit keresünkrôl”, mely 1991 januárjától rendszeresen jelentkezett a képernyôn.
– Kezdetben a stúdióba hoztuk be a kutyákat, macskákat, de ez kissé nehézkes volt, fôleg szegény állatok szempontjából. Nem volt kellemes esetleg órákat várakozniuk, a lámpák elôtt produkálniuk magukat. Így késôbb már külsô helyszínen forgattunk. Tudtomon kívül az osztrák – „Wer will mich?” (Ki akar engem?) címû mûsor koncepcióját alkalmaztuk, náluk persze élôben ment a mûsor, zöld gyepszônyeggel borított, fûthetô kennelekkel rendelkezô menhelyekbôl jelentkeztek.
– Külön macska- és kutyafelelôssel dolgoztunk, de az operatôrtôl kezdve a vágón át mindenki szerette az állatokat, és ez meglátszott a munkájukon is, egyszerûen máshogy nyúltak a témához mint egy közömbös valaki. Éveken keresztül kiadtuk az óriási adag tápjutalommal járó „Év macskája” díjat is, melyet mindig egy megmentett, befogadott cica, illetve annak gazdája kapott. Nem mondhattam ki a szponzor nevét, csak a szlogenjüket csempészhettem a felkonferálásba, persze így is mindenki tudta, mely cégrôl van szó. Én egyébként mindig ódzkodtam a szponzoroktól, önálló akartam maradni, ne szabják meg, mit hogyan csináljak.
A Kudlik Júlia vezette mûsor kapcsolatainak köszönhetôen két angol állatvédelmi projekt is eljutott Magyarországra. Az egyik a falka számra szaporodó kóbor macskák helyzetét próbálta megváltoztatni azáltal, hogy a befogott macskákat ivartalanítva helyezték vissza eredeti életterükbe. Az egyik fôvárosi kerületben sikerült is egy erre alkalmas házat találni, ahol a lakók beleegyeztek a pince ilyen célú használatába. A másik projekt egy új tantárgyat kívánt bevezetni az általános iskolákban, egyfajta „Hogyan szeresd az állatot” órát. Minden tárgyi eszköz rendelkezésre állt, a kivitelezés mégsem sikerült.
– Nem ez volt az egyetlen hiábavaló próbálkozásunk – sóhajt Kudlik Júlia. – Kezünkben volt például az angol, a belga, kanadai állatvédelmi törvény, egyszerûen csak le kellett volna fordítani, s a magyar sajátosságokhoz igazítani. De nem, nekünk fel kell találni a spanyolviaszt, ráadásul azt is rosszul. Ausztriában, ha baleset történik, az állatmentô ugyanúgy elindul, mint a humán. Mi mikor jutunk el idáig? Persze egymással sem törôdünk, nemhogy a kutyákkal. Konkrétan abban látom a bajok gyökerét, hogy az állatvédelemmel kapcsolatos kérdések túl sok minisztérium hatáskörébe tartoznak, így elvész a lényeg, senki sem vállalja fel igazán az állatok ügyét. Egyébként azt sem igazán értem, miért kell annyi kutyát évente törzskönyvezni, amikor rengeteg a kóbor állat? Nekem is van saját kutyám, az elsô „Gazdit keresünk” forgatásán találtunk egymásra. Három kutyát vártunk, belépve két kutyát pillantottam meg, leültem hozzájuk az asztalhoz és megkérdeztem hol a harmadik. Kicsit arrébb, az oszlopnál üldögélt, bozontosan, egy nadrágszíjjal a nyakában. Megkérdeztem a nevét, majd megszólítottam. Odaszaladt hozzám, leült, a lábamra fektette a fejét és csak nézett rám. Soha nem láttam még ekkora szemeket! „Na, a Kudlik hazaviszi ezt a kutyát”, mondták kollégáim, mikor én még nem is sejtettem, hogy egy ma is tartó, csodálatos kapcsolat veszi kezdetét.


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 30)

A tema felgyorsult !  
Eljutottunk az elhanyagolt temetoktol a kazettasmagnoig eleg hamar.
En se tudom, hogy mitol no a moha de annak orulok, hogy a Kudlik haza vitte a kutyat!!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

UV. írta:


> A tema felgyorsult !
> Eljutottunk az elhagyagolt temetoktol a kazettasmagnoig eleg hamar.
> En se tudom, hogy mitol no a moha de annak orulok, hogy a Kudlik haza vitte a kutyat!!



Mitől lennék nómális gumiszobában ? :ugras::ugras:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

Érdekes ez az INTERNET nevű dolog. 

Amit én itten leírok, azt mások ottan elolvassák ? űűű

Nem vagyok én ehhez hozzászoktatva. :-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

*Retro*

Csatolás megtekintése 113808


Karcolt óra idess' há tesókám .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

*Retro*

Csatolás megtekintése 113809


Mazsola nem pokemon. :-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

*Retro*

Csatolás megtekintése 113810


MZ / X köbüki. Egy harmincadik századi rokon. 
Ha már nyugati nem lehetett.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

*Retro Ddr .*

Csatolás megtekintése 113816


 Még a falat is lebontottuk. :-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

Nómális ? :-D


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 31)

Rayman írta:


> Egy kicsi intenditás zavarom van.
> De túlélem.


----------



## UV. (2007 Július 31)

Rayman írta:


> Mitől lennék nómális gumiszobában ? :ugras::ugras:


 
Semmitol ! Ez igy normalis . Hmm?  

Kozben gondolkodhatnal neha a "moha kerdesen". Talan "Moha bacsi a torpe" tudja.


----------



## ata133 (2007 Július 31)

A temető olyanhely ahol mindenki elgondolkodik arrol ,hogy miért érdemes még élni.
Sokan nem szeretnek ,mégis muszály ,ez az élet része!
Gondoskodni valakiről a halála utánn nem könyű,mert őmár nemláthatja ,mégis
gazdagit a tudat ,hogy a töledtelhető legtöbbet megtetted: emlékezelrá ápolod ,ovod széltől -hotól ,mindentől - mert neked ő mais és örökké él !
Tudod ,hogy szived utolso dobbanása az övévolt ! 
Emlékezzhát ,hogy rád is emlékezzenek!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

UV. írta:


> Semmitol ! Ez igy normalis . Hmm?
> 
> Kozben gondolkodhatnal neha a "moha kerdesen". Talan "Moha bacsi a torpe" tudja.




Az elsőt elolvastam, a második egy kicsit sok ám, egy nekifutásból.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

ata133 írta:


> A temető olyanhely ahol mindenki elgondolkodik arrol ,hogy miért érdemes még élni.
> Sokan nem szeretnek ,mégis muszály ,ez az élet része!
> Gondoskodni valakiről a halála utánn nem könyű,mert őmár nemláthatja ,mégis
> gazdagit a tudat ,hogy a töledtelhető legtöbbet megtetted: emlékezelrá ápolod ,ovod széltől -hotól ,mindentől - mert neked ő mais és örökké él !
> ...




Én is így gondolom, csak nem tudtam ilyen szépen megfogalmazni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

Jónapot rosszkedvű ország. :-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 31)

Rayman írta:


> Jónapot rosszkedvű ország. :-D




Vagy inkább jóestét .


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 1)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 113809
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Szerintem a Mazsola meg mindig a regi. Szinte semmit nem oregedett.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 1)

UV. írta:


> Szerintem a Mazsola meg mindig a regi. Szinte semmit nem oregedett.




Ez viszont nem mondható el rólam


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 1)

Szép napot mindenki.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 1)

Szépen eljött a Augusztus is. 

Készítsem a hólapátot ?  Mindjárt itt a karácsony .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 1)

_SZERVUSZ, SZERGEJ _

Csatolás megtekintése 113988

Bizonyára vannak még néhányan, akik emlékeznek Szergejre, a bohócra. 1979-82 között vasárnap délelőttönként szórakoztatott bennünket vidám-szomorú történeteivel, oroszos akcentusával a tévé képernyője előtt.
[FONT=verdana,geneva] Én akkor már nagyobbacska gyerek voltam, mégis lekötött az alig kifestett arcú, egyszerű ruhájú bohóc, aki nem látványos tréfáival és eséseivel lopta be magát a gyerekek szívébe, hanem emberségével. Igazi bohóc volt, akit Bergendy zenéjére és Romhányi rímhányó szövegeivel alázott meg folyton a nagy bajúszú porondmester, aki ezért alaposan kiérdemelte a gyerekek ellenszenvét.

Szergej 1985-ben disszidált Kanadába, s a Magyar tv többé nem adta le a műsort, betiltották. A rendszer ellensége lett. 67 éves korában érte a halál. Rákbetegségben halt meg.[/FONT]


----------



## malawy (2007 Augusztus 1)

Rayman írta:


> _SZERVUSZ, SZERGEJ _
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 113988
> 
> ...


 
Szergej

En is nagyon szerettem!!!!!!!
Legalabb most mar szabadon "bohockodhat".
koszonom,hogy feltetted,mert meg az emleke is mosolyt csalt az arcomra!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 1)

Rosszkedvű ország jónapot !


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 1)

Az orszag rossz kedvu?  Vagy akinek nem orszaga ne vegye magara?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 1)

UV. írta:


> Az orszag rossz kedvu?  Vagy akinek nem orszaga ne vegye magara?



Sok mogorva, egykedvű ember . Akinek nem országa, boldogabb lehet.


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 1)

Rayman írta:


> Sok mogorva, egykedvű ember . Akinek nem országa, boldogabb lehet.


 
Mivel itt eleg sok orszag kepviselve van, igy élt/él bennem a remény, hogy egy szamomra teljesen ismeretlen orszagrol beszelsz, mint pl. Iceland ahol az idojaras nem eppen a legjobb, de ahogy elnezem ez oket nem zavarja es nem tunnek tul mogorvaknak sem......kiveve az a pasas a dzsekibe, O eleg morci. 






....es persze akinek nem orszaga annak mindegy. Boldogabb lehet? Lehet. Legyenek.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 2)

*Álmodtam. *_(Dalszöveg)_

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Egyszerű koncepció pár pózer ringyó akinek egy Audi a hintó
Benne centet hallgat a gringó,..... mint a ringló.
Ma.........rország ez vagy, nem is csodálom ha a szerencse elhagy
Ahol rendőrök taposnak át lóval ártatlanokon
Ahol csak a barátok köztöt kapod egy fáradt napodon
Pár fonetikus gondolat metszi át pillantásom
Itt egy csepp mámorért is ha kell kutat ásom.
Szeretném ha rámnéznél hogy elfordulhassak csendben
Minden tettem átlátszó ez a ku..a pálinka is csak egy átszálló
agyam rejtett féltekére
Póráz vágyaim vérebére mer egyszer esküszöm a lelkemre
a butaság plázájának üvegét öklömmel verem be
Én másznék ki ti meg ugráltok a verembe
Nekem is volt pillangó a zsebembe,nem szines hanem szúrós
Igen errefelé a tinikor húzós mikor a legjobb barátod a pultos
Na akkor,akkor gondolkodj el azon hogy miért van hátrébb a
családod mint a haszon a profit
Nézd meg a Ferit meg a Tomit Magyar gyerekek mindjárt kezdodik
a koncert a *DRUKK*tól remegek aki látott tudja úgy reppelek
nektek mintha én közvetíteném a világon az utolsó percet
És mire vége a show-nak tapsotok olyan nekem mint egy csónak a mennybe ti itt maradtok bennem, kerüljek bármilyen messze...ti itt maradtok bennem, kerüljek bármilyen messze.... bármilyen messze...yo

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 15 évesen álmodtam hogy egyszer a szinpad lesz alattam 
és Feri nektek reppel ne csörögj még óra az álmom ne vedd el
de holnap suli igen anyu gyere kelts fel

14 évesek se.........ák egymást az egyik fasiszta a másik szektás
Mindenki keresi a helyét valahova tartozni kell,pedig attól még
nem vagy kevesebb ha kicsi a mell..
Amit én mondok az volna az obszcén szemét szöveg!?
Én meg a tv előtt kapcsolom be a biztonsági övet,szerinted ez jó így,
hogy a pornó meg a talkshow hódít?
Ha angolul van nem baj mehet a mothafucka' de ha én azt mondom hogy fasza az a médiában para...
Tessék kérem szépen ezt önök kérték, mindegy milyen a lépték városi
vagy országos ja az egész totál fos...
Meglátsz egy rendszámot és egyből Románozol NC meg 10 lemez velem meg
barátkozol nem 1 meg nem 2 haverom Szlovák,Cseh,Ukrán 
Nézd meg egy fesztiválon egy Horvát és egy Albán ugrál mellettem
FankaDeli rapben veretlen nem 1 meg nem 2 a cigány haverom
akik szerint dzsukel a vakerom és a bőrünk színe, le lesz sz...va
mikor Isten elott lépünk a színre...
Én ba..meg sírok mikor látom Izraelt meg Irakot,hogy napalmot dobnak a kertbe miközben a kiskrapek nyomja a kirakót...
Ez ba..meg a Föld a Világ 2007-ben,egy szakadt farmer rajtam
és közben ordítom: Te leszel az utolsó akifelé a stukkerem fordítom
Egy szakadt farmer és közben ordítom:te leszel az utolsó akifelé
a stukkerem fordítom...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Én egy kertet szeretnék feleséget pár gyermeket akiket úgy mint engem
apám szívből és igazán nevelek,akikkel együtt küzdök és nevetek
Akik majd valószínűleg megkérdezik:apu miről szóltak ezek a lemezek?
És majd én azt válaszolom hogy:nekem ezek között a sorok között volt a fény...
Az út az a bizsergés ez M.......rország itt nem sok a fizetés itt nem jófej
a *miniszter* mindenki naprol-napra pirizkál átivel egyik hitelből a másikba ezresről-ezresre de ha a pároddal vagy kettesbe kit érdekel az *adó* a hiradó...
Vagy karrier vagy boldogság tessék döntsél riadó nem sok időd van rá 
és talán mire a fejedhez kapnál már késő,éppen ezér ez a szám is csak egy véső,tőlem neked hogy vakarjuk ki magunk együtt a sz...ból
Az én kezem a mikrofont a tiéd mindegy mit markól csak fogd erősen hogy a jövőd és ne pedig terhet láss egy csecsemőben...hogy a jövőd és ne pedig terhet láss egy csecsemőben...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*Nem csak én , a fiatalok is így látják.*


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 2)

Jóreggelt, rosszkedvű ország legrosszabbkedvű városa.


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 3)

Rayman írta:


> *Álmodtam. *_(Dalszöveg)_
> 
> *Nem csak én , a fiatalok is így látják.*


 
Ne haragudj de nekem a dal pont az ellenkezojet mondja. Mert azzal egyutt, hogy tele van panasszal es keseruseggel  es mergesnek tunik, de megis tele van hittel es nekem azt mondja, hogy a godorbol egy ut van es a felfelé.
Meg jo, mert kulonben visszavalthatnam a jegyem.

Reppeljunk tovabb. 

*Lose Yourself*"
Look, if you had one shot, or one opportunity
To seize everything you ever wanted-One moment
Would you capture it or just let it slip?
His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy
There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready
To drop bombs, but he keeps on forgettin
What he wrote down, the whole crowd goes so loud
He opens his mouth, but the words won't come out
He's chokin, how everybody's jokin now
The clock's run out, time's up over, bloah!
Snap back to reality, Oh there goes gravity
Oh, there goes Rabbit, he choked
He's so mad, but he won't give up that
Easy, no
He won't have it , he knows his whole back's to these ropes
It don't matter, he's dope
He knows that, but he's broke
He's so stagnant that he knows
When he goes back to his mobile home, that's when it's
Back to the lab again yo
This whole rap shit
He better go capture this moment and hope it don't pass him

You better lose yourself in the music, the moment
You own it, you better never let it go
You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow
This opportunity comes once in a lifetime yo
The soul's escaping, through this hole that it's gaping
This world is mine for the taking
Make me king, as we move toward a, new world order
A normal life is borin, but superstardom's close to post mortem
It only grows harder, only grows hotter
He blows us all over these hoes is all on him
Coast to coast shows, he's know as the globetrotter
Lonely roads, God only knows
He's grown farther from home, he's no father
He goes home and barely knows his own daughter
But hold your nose cuz here goes the cold water
His hoes don't want him no mo, he's cold product
They moved on to the next schmoe who flows
He nose dove and sold nada
So the soap opera is told and unfolds
I suppose it's old partna', but the beat goes on
Da da dum da dum da da
No more games, I'ma change what you call rage
Tear this m................n roof off like 2 dogs caged
I was playin in the beginnin, the mood all changed
I been chewed up and spit out and booed off stage
But I kept rhymin and stepwritin the next cypher
Best believe somebody's payin the pied piper
All the pain inside amplified by the fact
That I can't get by with my 9 to 5
And I can't provide the right type of life for my family
Cuz man, these goddam food stamps don't buy diapers
And it's no movie, there's no Mekhi Phifer, this is my life
And these times are so hard and it's getting even harder
Tryin to feed and water my seed, plus
Teeter totter caught up between being a father and a prima donna
Baby mama drama's screamin on and
Too much for me to wanna
Stay in one spot, another day of monotony
Has gotten me to the point, I'm like a snail
I've got to formulate a plot fore I end up in jail or shot
Success is my only m................in option, failure's not
Mom, I love you, but this trailer's got to go
I cannot grow old in Salem's lot
So here I go is my shot.
Feet fail me not cuz maybe the only opportunity that I got
You can do anything you set your mind to, man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6odzCYFOOQ


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 3)

UV. írta:


> Ne haragudj de nekem a dal pont az ellenkezojet mondja. Mert azzal egyutt, hogy tele van panasszal es keseruseggel  es mergesnek tunik, de megis tele van hittel es nekem azt mondja, hogy a godorbol egy ut van es a felfelé.
> Meg jo, mert kulonben visszavalthatnam a jegyem.
> 
> Reppeljunk tovabb.
> ...



- Remélem jól látod. 
- Azok az érettségizett fiatalok akik a vizsgákon szembesültek azzal, hogy menetközben megváltoztatták a szabályokat, majd egykor mikor mennek a szavazófülkébe nem fogják elfelejteni és díjazni. Azt a csalódást, amit okoztak nekik egy életen át cipelik magukkal. Bezáródnak előttük a lehetőségek. Senki nem gondol arra: Egykor övék lesz az ország, a hatalom és a dicsőség.


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 3)

Rayman írta:


> - Remélem jól látod.
> En is.
> 
> Valamiert nem enged a system feltolteni,  , de megtalaltam a zeneben.
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 3)

Hétvééégeeeeeee !


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 4)

Rayman írta:


> Jóreggelt, rosszkedvű ország legrosszabbkedvű városa.


A szavaknak erejük van kimondva is, hát még leírva...

"Ha a boldogságot kutatod, belül keresd, emlékezeted roppant nagy csarnokában. Itt tied az ég, a föld, a tenger, a csillagok. Itt találkozhatsz önmagaddal."
Tatiosz

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok neked!


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 4)

Rayman írta:


> - Remélem jól látod.
> 
> Senki nem gondol arra: Egykor övék lesz az ország, a hatalom és a dicsőség.


 
Hat, jo. Ezt a kis grimaszt nem figyeltem tegnap. "  " Akkor amit mondtam termeszetesen nem mindenkinek szol. Csak a dacosoknak, a konokoknak es azoknak akiknek az elso gondolatuk amikor valami rossz tortenik, hogy "majd megmutatom..!"
Nem vagyunk egyformak.


----------



## Pufi (2007 Augusztus 4)

Rayman



> _SZERVUSZ, SZERGEJ _


 
Rayman kerlek irj egy kicsit tobbet rola. Ugyanis en meg ismertem otthonrol, a Kamara Varieteben egyutt voltunk egy musorban es amikor idejott megkeresett. EN is kezdo voltam itt harcoltam a mindennapiert. Tele volt tervekkel es aztan eltunt. Fogalmam sincs hol volt. Megrenditett a hir.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 5)

Pufi írta:


> Rayman
> 
> 
> 
> Rayman kerlek irj egy kicsit tobbet rola. Ugyanis en meg ismertem otthonrol, a Kamara Varieteben egyutt voltunk egy musorban es amikor idejott megkeresett. EN is kezdo voltam itt harcoltam a mindennapiert. Tele volt tervekkel es aztan eltunt. Fogalmam sincs hol volt. Megrenditett a hir.




*Szergej bohócra KGB-sek vadásztak*

2005-12-11
Budapest - Húsz éve nyoma veszett Szergej bohócnak. Él vagy igazak a pletykák, és már rég halott? A KGB ügynöke volt vagy a KGB végeztette ki? És ki ölte meg a feleségét? A legendás szovjet” bohóc titkairól az RTL Klub XXI. század című műsora ma lerántja a leplet.



A nézők kérték a XXI. század stábjától, hogy derítsék ki, mi lett Szergej Kurepov, azaz Szergej bohóc sorsa. Húsz évvel ezelőtt lehetett hallani utoljára a legendás figuráról. 85-ben disszidált, azóta semmit sem tudni róla” - mondja Velti László szerkesztő-riporter. Sokak szerint a szovjet titkosszolgálat, a KGB embere volt.” 

A Szervusz, Szergej című nyolcrészes műsort 79-82 közöttt, a Bergendy zenekarral készítették, a bohóctréfákat Romhányi József írta. 

Igazi fájdalmas, érzelmes orosz bohóc volt, akit mindenki szeretett” - emlékszik vissza a zenész, Bergendy István. 85-ben disszidált, és a televízió soha többé nem adta le a műsort. Gyakorlatilag betiltották. A változások kezdetén, 89-ben kértük, hogy játsszák újra. Az volt a válasz, most akarjuk kizavarni az oroszokat, furcsán nézne ki, ha elővennénk. Pár év múlva azzal hárítottak, hogy éppen most küldtük haza az oroszokat, nem kellene műsorra tűzni. Később Szergej halálhírét keltették, állítólag a KGB végzett vele. Egyszer azt hallottuk, járt Magyarországon, de nem talált meg minket, csak pár napig maradt. Úgy tudtuk, Kanadába ment.” 

A Szergejjel kapcsolatos másik legenda magyar felesége miatt született. A lány Moszkvában járt egyetemre, ott ismerkedtek meg. Egyesek úgy tudták, érdekházasságot kötöttek, hogy Szergej Pestre költözhessen. Mások szerint szerelmes volt a nőbe. Akár így, akár úgy, a házasság csak két évig tartott. 

A 70- es évek végén, már a válásuk után, a fiatalaszszony melegítőben lement futni a dél-budai lakótelepen, ahol élt” - idézi fel a történteket Bergendy. Több szúrással megölték, egy akkoriban kapható brazil étkészletből való késsel. A mai napig nem derült ki, hogy ki tette, és miért.” Akkoriban ez komoly botrány volt, hiszen lerombolta a szent és sérthetetlennek hitt közbiztonság eszményét. 

A Szervusz, Szergejben valaki fenékbe rúgja a bohócot, majd mint a mesében, a jó elnyeri méltó jutalmát. Katona Jánost, aki a gonosz istállómestert játszotta, egy ország utálta. Amikor Szergej a nézők közé menekült előle, a gyerekek elállták az útját. Megtépték a frakkomat, még le is köptek” - meséli Katona. Pedig a valóságban jóban volt Szergejjel, akinek nyelvi nehézségei voltak. Például, amikor azt kellett mondania: kutyára gyűjtök, ő azt mondta: kutyára gyújtok. Katona próbálta megértetni vele a különbséget. Te segítesz nekem?” - kérdezte Szergej. Akkor te a barátom vagy.” Ma az RTL Klub híradója után a XXI. század különkiadásában kiderül, valóban sokáig él-e az, akinek halálhírét költik.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 5)

http://www.hirado.hu/cikk.php?id=170040


Híradó: Emlékezés egy szomorú bohócra.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 5)

Csatolás megtekintése 114914


Rayman írta:


> http://www.hirado.hu/cikk.php?id=170040
> 
> 
> Híradó: Emlékezés egy szomorú bohócra.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 5)

Csatolás megtekintése 114915

"Gyakran csapnak pofon, sosem veszem zokon", szavalta a magyart kedvesen törő orosz bohóc a Szervusz, Szergej!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 5)

*Riport .*

*A hajdani Magyar Népköztársaságban dolgozó szovjet bohóc nagy hirtelenséggel eltűnt a televízió képernyőjéről. Szergej Kurepov 1985-ben Magyarországról disszidált. Erről viszont akkor nem számoltak be. A rendszerváltás után lehetett hallani, hogy a művészt megölték a KGB emberei valahol Amerikában. Most, 20 évvel a sorozat után, a XXI. század riportere kiderítette, mi történt Szergej bohóccal.*


//document.write(banner_script(330,247)); „Valamikor 90-es évek elején, olyan 94, 95 körül azt hallottam, hogy meghalt” – mondta Bergendy István zenész. 
A szovjet bohóc nyugatra disszidált 1985-ben, a hajdani Magyar Népköztársaságból. Szergej a köztiszteletben álló művész, vagy ahogy többen tudni vélték: Kurepov elvtárs a Szovjetunió titkos ügynöke. Azt beszélték, távozása után a KGB halállal büntette. 
Elterjedt az, hogy a Szergejt kint Kanadában megölték. 
_Riporter: Szergej, hogy érzi magát?
*Szergej:* Köszönöm szépen, én jól érzem magam. Nagyon jól! 
Riporter: Akinek a halálhírét keltik, sokáig fog élni. Disszidálása óta járt Magyarországon?
*Szergej:* Persze, hogy jártam, én most nyáron voltam, három hónapig voltam Magyarországon. Pesten voltam, nyaraltam 3 hónapig. 
Riporter: És hányan ismerték meg Önt mint Szergejt a bohócot?
*Szergej:* Egy kedves aranyos nő, aki dolgozik a pályaudvaron, a Keleti pályaudvarnál, az információ részen. 
Riporter: Ön a Szovjetunióban született, Moszkvába járt bohóciskolába. Hogy került Magyarországra? 
*Szergej:* A feleségem akkor tanult a Szovjetunióban, Moszkvában egy egyetemben, mi ott megismerkedtünk egymással, és úgy házasodtunk, és azzal együtt jöttem el Magyarországra. _
A „Szervusz, Szergej!”-t ugyan 20 évvel ezelőtt vetítették, de mindmáig a magyar televíziózás legemlékezetesebb produkciói közé tartozik. A szovjet bohóc népszerűsége valaha a Mikuláséval vetekedett. 
Szergej csöppent sem hasonlított közismert, harsány művésztársaira, ő a szovjet szomorú bohóciskolából érkezett a vidám barakkba. Mindenki belerúgott, de végül mindig elnyerte méltó jutalmát. Az életben is nagyon hasonló volt. Bár nem volt egy szerencsés életű fiú. Megölték a feleségét.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 5)

Csatolás megtekintése 114916


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> A szavaknak erejük van kimondva is, hát még leírva...
> 
> "Ha a boldogságot kutatod, belül keresd, emlékezeted roppant nagy csarnokában. Itt tied az ég, a föld, a tenger, a csillagok. Itt találkozhatsz önmagaddal."
> Tatiosz
> ...


Köszííííííí ! kiss


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 115520

Jónapot rosszkedvű ország. Jónapot egyéb helyek. 

Ez Magyarország 2007 - ben.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 115521

Szép.


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 6)

Nem all bennem ossze egy mondat.


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 6)

Azt hiszem osszeallt. Most viszont nem turi a nyomdafesteket a szabalyokat meg plane nem.
Senkinek eszebe ne jusson azt mondani, hogy ez csak "1" haz.

Gyanitom, hogy az korbe csak a szemet, es itt persze gyerekek laknak.
Azt hiszem mi mindnyajan orultek vagyunk. Ezt erzem.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 6)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_A szavaknak erejük van kimondva is, hát még leírva..._

_"Ha a boldogságot kutatod, belül keresd, emlékezeted roppant nagy csarnokában. Itt tied az ég, a föld, a tenger, a csillagok. Itt találkozhatsz önmagaddal."_
_Tatiosz_

_Kellemes hétvégét kívánok neked!:smile:_




Rayman írta:


> Köszííííííí ! kiss


 
Azt gondolom, hogy a kepeknek meg nagyobb erejuk van. Szavak nelkul is. Hol talaljuk a "boldogsagot" ha ezekre nezunk ??????


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 6)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 115521
> 
> Szép.


 

Lattam mar ilyen hazakat. Azt hiszem a Harlemben vagy Detroitban. Mert, hogy eltevedtem. Nem voltam abban biztos , hogy elve eljutok az utca vegere . Lattam ilyet mar remalmomban is. Ez most rosszabb mert fent vagyok.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Amikor a képet felraktam azokban az órákban égtek halálra nyolcan egy hasonló épületben, Szlovákiában. A rendőrség kizárta a gyújtogatást, a tűz belül kerekedett. Gyakran a berendezési tárgyakkal, nyílászárókkal fűtenek, nyílt tüzön a lakásban. Nagyon hideg volt egy ideig, azon a környéken, pulóvert kelett venni a 45 fokos hőség után. Gondolom fázhattak a szerencsétlenek. 

( gyerek nem volt közöttük )


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Abigel573*
> 
> 
> ...



Egyetlen boldogság létezik. Ha megéled azt, hogy van valakid akinek pusztán a jelenléte is örömet jelent. Úgy adhatsz valamit , hogy közben kapsz . 
Ezt nem tudja megadóztatni a miniszter.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 115660

*100. Országzászló *

Itt állok és csak a szél suhog,
nem repesz, mely vért oroz.

Itt állok és az eget kémlelem,
Nemzeti zászlónk itt remeg.

A távolban Kárpátok zord bércei,
mennyi Magyarnak kellett érte elvérzeni.

Itt állok és emlékim oly konok,
kis kincsem a romok között elhagyott.

Itt állok és gépfegyver nem ropog,
a Szovjet nem kel már át a Bodrogon.

A távolban kárpátok zord bércei,
Magyarok ősi földje, kezd látszani.

Zemplén- Torna, Gömör,
címerek kőbe vésve itt örök.

Ó anyám, mért hagytad rám ezt örökül?
Magyarnak lenni fáj, reménytelenül.

Itt állok és csak a szél suhog,
távolban Kárpátok bérce oly konok.

Rayman


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 6)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 115521
> 
> Szép.


 
Az az erzes jut eszembe, mint amikor azt erezzuk, hogy tragediak nem tortenhetnek velunk, csak mindig masokkal. Nezzuk a Tv-et es lattunk szornyu kepeket , haborukrol, szegeny gyerekekrol akik a szemetben kotorasznak, balesetekrol ahol emberek meghalnak es megis azt erezzuk, hogy ez nem tortenhet velunk, mert tragediak mindig csak masokkal tortenhetnek es akkor egyszer csak arra eszmelunk, hogy ezek most mi vagyunk. Valaki nekem egyszer azt mondta, hogy 

"ott fekudtem es minden nyugodt volt es bekes, annyira az , hogy szinte szep volt es hivogato, de hirtelen elmult a beke es a nyugalom es tudtam, hogy most eljott az ideje es kiabalni kell,"


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

ata133 írta:


> A temető olyanhely ahol mindenki elgondolkodik arrol ,hogy miért érdemes még élni.
> Sokan nem szeretnek ,mégis muszály ,ez az élet része!
> Gondoskodni valakiről a halála utánn nem könyű,mert őmár nemláthatja ,mégis
> gazdagit a tudat ,hogy a töledtelhető legtöbbet megtetted: emlékezelrá ápolod ,ovod széltől -hotól ,mindentől - mert neked ő mais és örökké él !
> ...




Elgondolkodtam. 
Én is így gondoltam , csak szerény képességemmel nem tudtam így megfogalmazni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Infinity írta:


> Az az erzes jut eszembe, mint amikor azt erezzuk, hogy tragediak nem tortenhetnek velunk, csak mindig masokkal. Nezzuk a Tv-et es lattunk szornyu kepeket , haborukrol, szegeny gyerekekrol akik a szemetben kotorasznak, balesetekrol ahol emberek meghalnak es megis azt erezzuk, hogy ez nem tortenhet velunk, mert tragediak mindig csak masokkal tortenhetnek es akkor egyszer csak arra eszmelunk, hogy ezek most mi vagyunk. Valaki nekem egyszer azt mondta, hogy
> 
> "ott fekudtem es minden nyugodt volt es bekes, annyira az , hogy szinte szep volt es hivogato, de hirtelen elmult a beke es a nyugalom es tudtam, hogy most eljott az ideje es kiabalni kell,"



Egyik percben még suhan az ember, kellemes ülésben jó zene mellett légkondícionálva. Azután jön egy nagy csatt.................
Utána csend. 
Nem is fáj a nyílt seb. Mintha kívülről nézné magát az ember.
Mikor már nem tud több adrenalint termelni a test, csak akkor fáj.
És ha fáj, akkor az jó. Van esélyed hogy megmaradsz. 
Odafennt is csak a jók kellenek.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 115751

Sziasztok.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 6)

Rayman írta:


> Egyik percben még suhan az ember, kellemes ülésben jó zene mellett légkondícionálva. Azután jön egy nagy csatt.................
> Utána csend.
> Nem is fáj a nyílt seb. Mintha kívülről nézné magát az ember.
> Mikor már nem tud több adrenalint termelni a test, csak akkor fáj.
> ...


 

En inkabb a temetokre es a kepekre - es az uzenetre amiket jelentenek- gondoltam a hozzaszolasomban hiszen valaszthatja valaki a napos oldalt is es csak nem nez oda ahol "faj" es nem kiabal , mert nem erzi, hogy meg sok teendo van itt, mert " a nyugalom hivogatobb"


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 6)

Infinity írta:


> En inkabb a temetokre es a kepekre - es az uzenetre amiket jelentenek- gondoltam a hozzaszolasomban hiszen valaszthatja valaki a napos oldalt is es csak nem nez oda ahol "faj" es nem kiabal , mert nem erzi, hogy meg sok teendo van itt, mert " a nyugalom hivogatobb"




OK !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 7)

Rayman írta:


> Amikor a képet felraktam azokban az órákban égtek halálra nyolcan egy hasonló épületben, Szlovákiában. A rendőrség kizárta a gyújtogatást, a tűz belül kerekedett. Gyakran a berendezési tárgyakkal, nyílászárókkal fűtenek, nyílt tüzön a lakásban. Nagyon hideg volt egy ideig, azon a környéken, pulóvert kelett venni a 45 fokos hőség után. Gondolom fázhattak a szerencsétlenek.
> 
> ( gyerek nem volt közöttük )


 
Az, hogy nem voltak koztuk gyerekek, csak veletlen de voltak koztuk szulok.
Bar mit is beszelek amikor aldozatokrol beszelunk. Az ilyen hazakban barmikor barmi elofordulhat es nem valogat, hogy ki
van bent vagy ki nem.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 7)

Infinity írta:


> En inkabb a temetokre es a kepekre - es az uzenetre amiket jelentenek- gondoltam a hozzaszolasomban hiszen valaszthatja valaki a napos oldalt is es csak nem nez oda ahol "faj" es nem kiabal , mert nem erzi, hogy meg sok teendo van itt, mert " a nyugalom hivogatobb"


 
Ugy latszik, mivel 1300- an neztek, olvastak a temat es a "nyugalom hivogatobbnak " tunt. Vagy nem volt mit mondani?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 7)

Rayman írta:


> Egyetlen boldogság létezik. Ha megéled azt, hogy van valakid akinek pusztán a jelenléte is örömet jelent. Úgy adhatsz valamit , hogy közben kapsz .
> Ezt nem tudja megadóztatni a miniszter.


 
 Akkor mindenki huzzon bele, amig ez a hir ki nem szivarog.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az, hogy nem voltak koztuk gyerekek, csak veletlen de voltak koztuk szulok.
> Bar mit is beszelek amikor aldozatokrol beszelunk. Az ilyen hazakban barmikor barmi elofordulhat es nem valogat, hogy ki
> van bent vagy ki nem.


 
Az ilyen hàzakban vagy az ilyen hazàkban? Mert mind a ketto igaznak tunik.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 7)

Rayman írta:


> OK !


 
 Erre az mondjak, hogy "gunyos mosoly"

 
Ha ez megoldana az osszes problemat, en lennek a legboldogabb.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 7)

Infinity írta:


> Erre az mondjak, hogy "gunyos mosoly"
> 
> 
> Ha ez megoldana az osszes problemat, en lennek a legboldogabb.




Távol áll tőlem a gúny. 
Csak megértettem , amit mondtál .
És ugyan kit zavar egy vigyor , egy gumiszobában. :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 7)

Ez igaz, elfelejtettem, hogy a Gumiszobaban voltam, pedig eleg orult dolgok folynak itt.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 7)

*Eltűnik a gulyásszocializmus egyik szimbóluma
*





Kedden elkezdték bontani a Budai Skála áruházat. Az 1976 áprilisában megnyílt első szövetkezeti áruház az első nyugati típusú üzletközpont volt az országban, ahol önkiszolgáló rendszerben lehetett megvenni a hiánycikknek számító termékeket.








„Arra emlékszem, hogy a nyitáskor annyi vásárló volt, hogy negyed órába került átjutni az egyik végéből a másikba” – nosztalgiázott tegnap Komjáthy Ági, a Skála áruház reklámarca. Három év alatt a Skála kisebb vállalatbirodalommá dagadt, és létrejött a SKÁLA COOP lánc. A nagy bevásárlóközpontok végül megfojtották a Skálát. Jelenlegi tulajdonosa, az ING Real Estate Development az áruház helyére bevásárlóközpont épít mozikkal, illetve 100 lakásos épületegyüttessel.



Csatolás megtekintése 115973Csatolás megtekintése 115975


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 115983Csatolás megtekintése 115980Csatolás megtekintése 115981Csatolás megtekintése 115982


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 7)

*Bemegyek, kijovok ...de milyen kijovok ha bemegyek ...!*

Szerintem igy volt valahogy...?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 8)

Infinity írta:


> *Bemegyek, kijovok ...de milyen kijovok ha bemegyek ...!*
> 
> Szerintem igy volt valahogy...?




Jah' !

Most gyönyörűen néz ki egy hatalmas olló vágja az aluminium borítást róla.
Lesz helyette pláza+cinema.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 8)

Dolgozunk ! 

Csatolás megtekintése 116016


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 116022Csatolás megtekintése 116019Csatolás megtekintése 116020Csatolás megtekintése 116021Csatolás megtekintése 116023
* NEM TUDHATOM
*​* 
** Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.
Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.
Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.
Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály;
annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát;
az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,
erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,
s mi föntről pusztítandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,
piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;
és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,
s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,
ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható,
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.
Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,
de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,
világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,
s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.
Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.*​


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 116025

*"egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom."*


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 8)

Tóth Árpád: 

*A fa*

Oh nézd a furcsa ferde fát,
Mint hajlik a patakon át,
Oh lehet-e, hogy ne szeresd,
Hogy benne társad ne keresd?
Már ága között az arany napot
Nem tartja, madara elhallgatott,
Virága nincs már, sem gyümölcse,
O mégis áll, az alkony bölcse,
Mint a tünodo, ki ily estelen
A végtelen titkába elmerul
És testtel is szelíden arra dul,
Amerre lelke vonja testtelen...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

Ez cép vót ! kiss


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

Új adómentes szép napot .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

*Biohazard*

DIOXIN !

Csatolás megtekintése 116436



*Hogyan kerülhet a dioxin táplálékainkba?*
Az élő szervezetben a méreg a zsírszövetben rakódik le. Ez egyben azt is jelenti, hogy mennyisége a szervezetben idővel felhalmozódik, "akkumulálódik". Különösen a húsban, tejtermékekben található, de mosatlan gyümölcs és zöldség is jelentős mennyiségeket tartalmazhat. A halak különösen nagy koncentrációban tudják felhalmozni a dioxint, szervezetük magas zsírtartalma miatt. A táplálékul szolgáló állatok a levegőszennyeződésből a takarmányba kerülő dioxinnal is mérgeződnek. A zsírszövetben folyamatosan felhalmozódik, ezért minél öregebb az állat, annál nagyobb a zsírszöveteinek dioxintartalma. A gyümölcsök és zöldségek szennyeződése alapos mosással eltávolítható, mert a vegyület nem jut be a növény szervezetébe. 

*Miért bűnös a guargumi?*



A guargumi, liszt és gyanta *E 412 *néven engedélyezett takarmány- és élelmiszer-adalékanyag. A guar bab főként Indiában és Pakisztánban termesztett hüvelyes haszonnövény. A világtermelés 80%-át India adja, de a világ más tájain is akadnak ültetvények. A növény magja a hazai babszemhez hasonló, belsejének megőrlésével nyerik a guargumit. Tulajdonságaiban hasonló a gabonakeményítőhöz, a folyadékokat, szószokat csomómentesen, egyenletesen, zselés állagúra besűríti. Hazánkban azért alkalmazzák, mert mindezt sokkal hatékonyabban teszi, mint a hazai keményítőféleségek.:roll::roll:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

*Biohazard !*

Csatolás megtekintése 116439

*Mi a dioxin egészségügyi kockázata?*
Az elsőként megfigyelt és dioxinnak tulajdonított betegség a bőrt súlyosan károsító dioxin-akne volt. Az akne az egész bőrfelületet ellepi és több évig eltart. A legnagyobb félelmet természetese a dioxin rákkeltő hatása váltja ki, bár bizonyított, hogy károsítja a fogamzóképességet, csökkenti a spermiumok számát, viselkedési zavarokat és cukorbajt is okozhat.
A dioxin rákkeltő hatása a méreg behatását követő 10 év múltán is megnyilvánulhat. Ezt iparilag dioxinnal erősen szennyezett területek lakóinál figyelték meg. A vegyület mindkét nem esetében fehérvérűséget okoz, nőknél emellett gyakori az epehólyag és a máj rákos betegsége is.
A dioxin a méhen belül fejlődő magzatra sem ártalmatlan, képes áthatolni a méhlepényen és kiválasztódni az anyatejben is.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

*Biohazard !*

Csatolás megtekintése 116440

Mérgező játékok.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

A gumiszobába nem hozható be dioxinnal szennyezett termék , élelmiszer, használati tárgy. :99:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

*Dioxin horror .*

Kizárólag saját felelőségre, csak erős idegzetűeknek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : http://www.bhopal.net/otherbhopals/archives/dioxin_affected_child.jpg


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

*Dioxin horror . 18+*

18+ Még erős idegzetűeknek is csak , ha nem lelkisek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ne nézd meg, mert örökre nyomot hagy, soha nem felejted el: http://tamlongnhanai.info/dieplebich/longme/dacam_files/dioxin4.jpg


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 9)

Asszem' demonstráltam mivel etetnek minket. 

Annyira lágy, annyira finom, a gyerek nem tud egy keményet............ni. :evil::evil::3::3::,,::fuck:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 116440
> 
> Mérgező játékok.


 
Ilyen nekem is van. Az van rairva , hogy "Chancellor Hotel "San Francisco. :-D :-D Eddig lelkiismeretfurdalasom volt , hogy elhoztam, de most orulok, mert meg mindig jobb mintha egy kisgyerek vitte volna haza. En legalabb nem ragcsalom.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

A kepek valoban nagyon ijesztoek.   
Azt gondolom ennek igazan utana kell kutatni. Most eppen nyugodt voltam , mert nincs egy honapja, hogy mas okbol de kidobaltam egy csomo olyan ennivalot amit nem lenne szabad ennie senkinek. Teljesen megvoltam nyugodva, hogy most vegre egeszsegesen taplalkozunk! Most mar megint nem vagyok ebben olyan biztos.

*Az egyes ételek által okozott várható dioxinterhelés (pikogramm/gramm)*​ 
*Étel**Zsírtartalom %**Teljes dioxinterhelés*
Marhahús13,10,97
Csirkehús5,30,334
Sertéshús9,20,392
Virsli28,60,512
Tengeri hal1,40,390
Édesvízi hal4,81,726
Vaj81,91,117
Sajt21,80,470
Tej2,150,160
Fagylalt/jégkrém22,00,416
Tojás14,70,343
Csak növényi táplálék2,70,086
Anyatej3,700,420

táplálkozással felvett dioxinterhelést az alábbi módon számolhatja ki:
10 dkg marhahús = 100 gramm = 100x0,97 pikogramm = 97 pg
Ez 100 kg testsúlyra számítva 97pg/100kg terhelést jelent. Ez önmagában nem jelent túlzott terhelést, de figyelembe kell vennünk a dioxin lassú ürülését és azt a tényt, hogy az egész földgolyó szinte minden négyzetmétere tartalmaz dioxint. A táblázatból az is kiderül, hogy a szigorúan vegetáriánus (vegánus) életmódot folytatók esetében a legcsekélyebb a terhelés. Ha ehhez hozzávesszük azt, hogy a vegetáriánusok szervezetének zsírtartalma is nagyon alacsony, a növényi táplálkozás rákellenes hatása nyilvánvalónak tűnik. Ez utóbbit statisztikai vizsgálatok sora is igazolja, mint ahogy azt is, hogy elhízottaknál lényegesen gyakoribb a rosszindulatú daganat. Lehet, hogy ez is összefügg a dioxinterheléssel?


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 10)

Hát nem tudom, kedves Infinity, hogy hol laksz, de mivel nem látom a magyar ékezeteket a taszterodon..., így gondolom, hogy Magyarországon kívül. Hidd el, hogy az egészségtelen táplálkozás hozzánk csak begyűrűzött, külföldön már régóta tart. Tehát jól nézd meg, hogy amit vásárolsz, abban milyen alkotóelemek vannak!


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Igen ez igaz, nagyon meg kell neznunk, hogy mit eszunk. Valoban at kell olvasni , hogy mik is vannak abban amit veszunk. Viszont a hust pl. nem tudjuk leellenorizni. Muszaly, hogy megbizzunk azokban akinek ez lenne a munkajuk. Ezek utan eleg ijeszto, hogy megbizunk bennuk.
Nem regen kaptam egy e-mailt errol es megfogom keresni. Ez egy olyan tema amibe igazan nehez csak ugy beleszolni kapasbol.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 10)

Én most pl. jó hazai mangalicaszalonnát ettem, fehér cipó-kenyérrel. Ebben bizonyára nincsen gumi, sem E-betűs származékok sora, se génmanipulált zöldségek. Ajánlom neked is... egészséges... 
Ezért a testsúlyindexem is tökéletes...:-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

:-D :-D 
Tenyleg azt kellene ! Kell egy farm es egy zoldseges kert. Okos vagy.:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 10)

Infinity írta:


> :-D :-D
> Tenyleg azt kellene ! Kell egy farm es egy zoldseges kert. Okos vagy.:-D


Fogjunk össze, megyek farmernek, locsolni, ásni tudok. A disznó moslékját is kikeverem. Te leszel a kereskedő...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Osszekeveredtek a valaszok. :-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 10)

Infinity írta:


> :-d :-d


Ez egy angyali biznisz lenne, igazi bio-termékekkel.kiss


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Igen ! :-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 10)

Én egyébként azért említettem a mangalicát, mert a yorkshirral ellentétben sokkal egészségesebb. A zsírja és a húsa koleszterint-tartalma összhasonlíthatatlanul alacsonyabb. Persze, a mangalica ára is sokkal drágább. De az egészség fontos, megéri...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

En nem allitom, hogy tul sokat tudok a farmokrol, de mivel a szuleimnek nagy kerjuk volt a lanyom azota is egy zoldseges kertrol almodozik. :-D Az egeszseges taplalkozas pedig mindig tema nalunk, hiszen sokat tanult errol a suliban, szoval resen vagyunk!! :-D :-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

*A "Farm" :-D :-D *






















Csak , hogy akik megneztek azokat a kepeket egy kicsit megnyugodjanak.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 10)

Azert teljesen meg vagyok nyugodva, hogy a felsorolasban nem szerepel a csoki es az edeseg felesegek. 
En mar nem halok ehen az biztos. 
A husevok meg raszoknak a lepkekre bekakra es egyeb allatkakra.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Melitta, ez igazan vicces. :-D Ez eddig nekem eszembe se jutott. Viszont a "detoxiflying wrap" eszembe jutott. Ami abbol all , hogy valamilyen csokoladebol keszul folyadekban atitattott fasnival betekernek es ezzel allitolag az osszes mereg egy ora alatt eltunik a testbol. 
Akar igaz akar nem, nagyon jo illata van !!:-D 
Persze mint tudjuk a csokolade szinten nem a legegeszsegesebb. En ez ellen ugy vedekezem , hogy nem viszek magammal apropenzt az automatahoz. A baj ezzel csak az , hogy foleg akkor eszem csokit amikor ugy erzem, hogy semmi nem jut eszembe!!! es 10 perces lazas kutatas utan meg mindig hianyzik 10 cent az $ 1.10 -hez !!
Es akkor, hirtelen eszembe jut , hogy tavaly egyszer begurult az automata ala a penzem :-D :-D :-D ! ....??? lehet , hogy meg mindig ott van??? :-D 
De aztan gyoz a jozan esz es csak kerek a kolleganomtol.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Ezerrel megy a TV-ben. azoknak a könnyű és fííííínom nyamiknak a reklámja, amit tonna számra hívnak vissza a gyártók a boltok polcairól. 
A hűtőt kinyitva ott vigyorgott nekem is. :-? Bammm kuka.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

*Dioxin.*

Most megyek és megnézem, ha a piros csillagos sörömben is van, berágok.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Szoval mit kell most kidobnunk? Amire mi van irva? En nem tudom pontosan, hogy angolul, hogy van, de azt gondolom, hogy "Glucides " -rol beszelunk. Amit a multkor kidobaltam az valami mas volt. Az viszont majdnem mindenbe volt beleertve az osszes allitolag "szuper egeszseges"ellemiszerekbe is.
De ha a sorodbe nincs akkor meg vagy mentve Te is.:-D
Engem az nem zavar ami csomagolva van, mert elolvasom es nem veszem meg. Viszont pl. a hussal igazan nem tudom, hogy mit csinaljak mert ott nem lehet elolvasni , hogy mi van benne. Bar azt hiszem vannak olyan farmok itt pl. akik garantaljak azt, hogy nem etetnek semmit az allatokkal ami veszelyes lehet az emberi szervezetre.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Víz , árpamaláta, komló, spec élesztő. 
És tartósítószer.. *E* izé. :777: 
Pedig a sör nem állati eredetű.  Tehát tejjjesen egészséges. :34:

Ittatok már kumiszt ? 
Erjesztett kancatej. 

Zoral. :3:Kievben árulták egy lovaskocsiról, akkora sorok álltak ott, vettem én is. Mintha lenyeltem volna egy kockakövet. Nem fehér embernek való.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Infinity írta:


> Szoval mit kell most kidobnunk? Amire mi van irva? En nem tudom pontusan, hogy angolul, hogy van, de azt gondolom, hogy "Glucides " Amit a multkor kidobaltam az valami mas volt. De ha a sorodbe nincs akkor meg vagy mentve Te is.:-D




Valószínűleg besoroltam volna a káros szokások közé. Mint a dohányosok, árt tudják, de azé pöfékelnek.  Nem mondok le róla csak ha zölden világít. :mrgreen:

Egyenlőre a guardgumis cucc , ami nem oké. 8) De attól tartok , a lista nem végleges.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 116501

:656:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

:-D


Rayman írta:


> Víz , árpamaláta, komló, spec élesztő.
> És tartósítószer.. *E* izé. :777: Pedig a sör nem állati eredetű.  Tehát tejjjesen egészséges. :34:
> Ittatok már kumiszt ?
> Erjesztett kancatej.
> ...


 


Nem ittam meg , de sorba alltam erte Leningradban. Azt hittuk, hogy sor.:-D De ihatatlan volt. Meg a feher ejszakakert se lehetett meginni pedig akkor mar egy hete nem ettunk. Viszont a pezsgo jo volt. !!:-D Oly annyira, hogy meg az Aurora megtekinteset is lekestuk. Damn ! De sajnaltuk ! :-D :mrgreen: 
Szoval akkor marad a sor ??


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 116501
> 
> :656:


 
Megvagyunk mentve !!! Akkor legalabb nyugodtan alszom. Nem fogunk ehen halni.:..: 
Te mar nem alszol vagy meg nem alszol ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Infinity írta:


> Megvagyunk mentve !!! Akkor legalabb nyugodtan alszom. Nem fogunk ehen halni.:..:
> Ta mar nem alszol vagy meg nem alszol ?




Olyan kevés a problémám, hogy nem tudok aludni. Pedig kéne , mert mindjárt menni kell melózni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Infinity írta:


> :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bementünk ott egy kimérésbe. Egy olyan _drebál_ hölgyemény volt a csapos.
- _Szkojko sztogrom _?-
Üvöltött rám, mikor kiálltam a nem rövid soromat. Rámutattam valamire. kaptam két deci vodkát egy legyek álltal megtisztelt pohárba. Ott ez két sztogrom, kb 2 deci. szokványos adag. :-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Rayman írta:


> Bementünk ott egy kimérésbe. Egy olyan _drebál_ hölgyemény volt a csapos.
> - _Szkojko sztogrom _?-
> Üvöltött rám, mikor kiálltam a nem rövid soromat. Rámutattam valamire. kaptam két deci vodkát egy legyek álltal megtisztelt pohárba. Ott ez két sztogrom, kb 2 deci. szokványos adag. :-D


 
Mi bementunk egy kozertbe, hamar nem kaptunk enni a szallodaba, gondoltuk, hogy veszunk valamit.
Ket dolog volt az uzletben. Csirkelab es tollaslabda uto. :-D :-D
Nekem aludnom kell. De legyel jo es sorozzel , mert mint tudjuk az egeszseges !!!:-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Infinity írta:


> Mi bementunk egy kozertbe, hamar nem kaptunk enni a szallodaba, gondoltuk, hogy veszunk valamit.
> Ket dolog volt az uzletben. Csirkelab es tollaslabda uto. :-D :-D
> Nekem aludnom kell. De legyel jo es sorozzel , mert mint tudjuk az egeszseges !!!:-D




OK. OK ! Jó éjt !


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 10)

E412=guargumi! Nem árt utánanézni, a termékek összetételénél. Szinte mindenben van, fagyi, konzerv, szósz, sűrítmény, gyümölcslé, üdítők, stb... Nem a legegészségesebb, főleg az erdőtüzek miatt, méreganyag képződött a gumiban. Egyébként pedig nem tudja lebontani a szervezet, ezért veszélyes...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 10)

Most jottem ra , hogy az a Skala nem is az az aruhaz volt amire en gondoltam. Azt gondoltam, hogy az Ors-vezer teren levo aruhazrol volt szo. Akkor az melyik? Az a Sugar?  
Ez csak annyiban erdekes, hogy az Ors-vezer terhez viszont kozel van a liget. Nem tudom miert gondoltam, hogy a tema arra megy?? Talan csak en mentem " arra" :-D :-D 

Szoval. Kaja. En allergias vagyok a borra, - ez egy uj dolog, nem tudom, hogy honnan jott ? Eddig nem voltam - Logikus magyarazat lehet, hogy onnan, hogy abba is beletesznek valamit amit eddig nem tettek bele.


----------



## nyilvesszö (2007 Augusztus 10)

Infinity írta:


> :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Szerintem amit te itták, az a KVASZ volt.(kovász-lé)
A kvásznak semmi köze a kumiszhoz, hacsaknem az, hogy mindkettőt erjesztik.
De a kvász nem szeszes ital csak egy egészséges hűsítő. De annak, aki sörízre számít, annak persze, hogy kifordul a szájából.


----------



## Évicus (2007 Augusztus 10)

Bontják a Skála-áruházat. Szegény Ágika, pedig milyen kedves és bájos háziasszonya volt az üzletláncnak. Bizony, én még gyönyörködtem az új Color Stárokban az emeleti műszaki részlegben egykor.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Üdv a fedélzeten.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

nyilvesszö írta:


> Szerintem amit te itták, az a KVASZ volt.(kovász-lé)
> A kvásznak semmi köze a kumiszhoz, hacsaknem az, hogy mindkettőt erjesztik.
> De a kvász nem szeszes ital csak egy egészséges hűsítő. De annak, aki sörízre számít, annak persze, hogy kifordul a szájából.




Ave ! 

Igazad van 100%.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Most jottem ra , hogy az a Skala nem is az az aruhaz volt amire en gondoltam. Azt gondoltam, hogy az Ors-vezer teren levo aruhazrol volt szo. Akkor az melyik? Az a Sugar?
> Ez csak annyiban erdekes, hogy az Ors-vezer terhez viszont kozel van a liget. Nem tudom miert gondoltam, hogy a tema arra megy?? Talan csak en mentem " arra" :-D :-D
> 
> Szoval. Kaja. En allergias vagyok a borra, - ez egy uj dolog, nem tudom, hogy honnan jott ? Eddig nem voltam - Logikus magyarazat lehet, hogy onnan, hogy abba is beletesznek valamit amit eddig nem tettek bele.




Jah. Ez a SKÁLA a petőfi híd budai oldalánál. Fehérvári út - Bocskai út sk.

Volt. 


Gőzerővel folyik a bontás. Fel sem tűnik a metró építés miatt egyébként is űberbrutal a környék. Por, zaj, mocsok. 
Áll a sor Budaörsig, a másik irányban meg, a Budapest tábláig.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 10)

Eredeti szerző *nyilvesszö* 

 
_Szerintem amit te itták, az a KVASZ volt.(kovász-lé)
A kvásznak semmi köze a kumiszhoz, hacsaknem az, hogy mindkettőt erjesztik.
De a kvász nem szeszes ital csak egy egészséges hűsítő. De annak, aki sörízre számít, annak persze, hogy kifordul a szájából._


Rayman írta:


> Ave !
> 
> Igazad van 100%.


 

Igen, en is azt hiszem, hogy ez volt inkabb, BAR...nem akarok senkit megserteni aki szereti. Foleg ha egeszseges.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

*Dejavu*

Bizonyára mindekinek volt már olyan belső megérzése, hogy amit pillanatnyilag, átél, az mintha már egyszer megtörtént volna.

Annyira érdekes egy semmivel össze nem függő álomszerű emlék töredék , hírtelen értelmet kap. 
-Ezt már láttam valahol , vagy tudom mi fog következni.- 

Eszerűen nem lehet véletlen, még olyan hihetetlenül parányi részletek is megegyeznek, mint a történések alkalmával adott fényviszonyok, távoli hangok, sőt a lelki állapot is megegyezik az előre bevésődött töredékkel. 


Megmagyarázhatatlan, előrelátás, vagy valóban dimenziók közötti csúszás ?


Élő példa : Egy sítúra alkalmával, a bérelt házak között a csajok sokat csereberéltek, a gyerekek és a parkolóhelyek függvényében, na meg a kis rátartiság miatt az eredmény megjósolhatatlan volt. 
Igyekeztem magam távoltartani az ügytől , az én munkám lezáródott azzal , hogy a családot egyben eljuttattam több országon kereszül a célhoz és szabaddá vált a sörösrekesz felé vezető út, mialatt elvonultak marakodni. 
A jó kis kandalló tűz és a paprikás, fűszeres HP. hatására elbóbiskoltam az egyik házban. Mikor bejött a kép elindultam lefeküdni a vackomra. 
Megmagyarázhatatlan, de szépen céltudatosan kiválasztottam az egyik házat és felmentem az emeletre aludni. Még azt is tudtam, hol alszanak a gyerekek.
Minden ismerős volt, még az utcáról bejövő fények is. 
Már jártam ott ? Nem. 
Megálmodtam. 
De hogy ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 116840

Mindenki megtapasztalta már, milyen az, amikor egy pillanatra úgy érzi, hogy az éppen zajló eseményeket pontosan ugyanúgy átélte már egyszer. A déjá vu jelensége mindmáig megfejtetlen titok maradt. Egy ok nélkül ismerősnek tűnő arc vagy hely valóban lehet ismerős? A semmiből felvillanó emlékkép talán egyfajta figyelmeztetés a múltból? Vagy épp ellenkezőleg: kulcs a jövőhöz?

Mit szólsz hozzá ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 10)

*Deja vu*

Csatolás megtekintése 116842


Történt már hasonló veled ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 11)

En mindig akkor erzem igy amikor egy olyan hazat latok ami a kozepkorra emlekeztett. Mindenkeppen kell, hogy legyen egy hatalmas kapu illetve bejarat aminek teteje is van es kor-koros erkelyek. Akkor mindig ugy erzem, hogy "otthon " vagyok.?
        Hat valahogy igy !
En nem tudok fent szavazni. Nem szeretnek se elore se hatra menni. Azt hiszem a jelent szeretem. :-D

Aztan megis megtalaltam, hogy mire szavazzak.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 11)

Én még akárhány városban is jártam külföldön, valahogyan sosem volt dévájú-élményem. Igaz, a Körösöktől a Visztuláig még nem a világ vége.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 11)

Lehet, hogy a Deja vu nem mas mint egy gondolati "kep" amit osszeallitunk azokbol a millio es millio hatasokbol amik ernek minket, meg akkor is ha nem mind tudatos emlek a szamunkra. Azt sem tudjuk pontosan, hogy miert emlekszunk valamire hirtelen, de lehet, hogy csak nem vesszuk eszre, hogy mi is emlekeztetett bennunket abban az adott pillanatban arra a masik pillanatra. Lehet, hogy csak egy illat volt.
En sokszor torekszem arra, hogy teljesen elvonjam a figyelmemet arrol amit eppen csinalok. Bekapcsolom a TV-et , felhangositom a zenet, telefonalok, tehat mindent elkovetek, hogy "ne koncentraljak", mert tudom, hogy ez az egyeduli ut ahhoz, hogy odaerjek ahova szeretnek.
Az agyat "kikapcsolni" nem olyan konnyu. Lehet, hogy a "Deja vu "egy ilyen pillanatban kovetkezik be , csak nem vagyunk annak a tudataban hogy eppen ezt a pillanatot eljuk at.
A Deja vu altalaban nem kellemetlen erzes. Illetve nekem nem. Ha letudnam festeni ezt a pillanatot, akkor ugy hivnam a kepet, hogy a "Moment of Truth", amikor az erzesvilagom teljes mertekben atvette az iranyitast az agyamtol.

:-D Persze csak beszelek itt ossze-vissza, - hiszen mindenki mas - de nekem "sajat hasznalatra" ez teljesen elfogadhato magyarazat.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 11)

,,Az igazság pillanata.." Hát elég baj, hogy ezt csak pillanatokra éljük át, devaju-érzésként. Mi lenne, ha állandóan ebben lennénk. Persze az igazság odaát van, így mondják az X-aktákban. Tehát a ,,Moment of Truth", az egy odaáti pillanat ezek szerint.
Csak sajos, vagy nem sajnos, én nem szoktam kikapcsolni soha a belső monológból és a gondolkodási tevékenységemből. Bár nekem így jó. Persze, ennek meg az a hátránya, hogy nem vagyok hipnábilis. Egyébként ha egyszerre sok minden megy, pl. beszélgetek, közben verset írok, megy a tv, a hifi, akkor ehhez aklimatizálódom. Ha az erdőt járom nesztelen, akkor viszont ahhoz a csöndhöz. Persze, ha fáradt vagyok a legnagyobb zajban is jól alszom. Ha úgy jön ki a lépés, napokig is elvagyok 1,5-2 óra alvással.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En mindig akkor erzem igy amikor egy olyan hazat latok ami a kozepkorra emlekeztett. Mindenkeppen kell, hogy legyen egy hatalmas kapu illetve bejarat aminek teteje is van es kor-koros erkelyek. Akkor mindig ugy erzem, hogy "otthon " vagyok.?
> 
> En es vegig gondoltam ezt az erzest a hazakkal. Tulajdonkeppen rosszul irtam, mert nem a haz emlekeztett a kozepkorra es nem muszaly, hogy erkely legyen, ha veranda van korbe az is pont ezt az erzest valtja ki bennem . Azt hiszem arra tudom is a magyarazatot. Valoszinu, hogy ez a "tokeletes haz " melyen bennem, csak nem gondolok ra. Viszont amikor latok valami hasonlot akkor raismerek es az az erzesem, hogy Deja vu.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

Ezt a kepet nem tudtam hova tenni. Amikor eszembe jutott a Gumiszoba. En vagyok egyedul aki azt gondolja , hogy ez a kep szornyu? Remelem szulok nem veszik meg es teszik ki otthon. Hagy lassa a gyerek, hogy merre jo meg setalni?? Aztan majd 20 ev mulva gondolkodhat a sineknel. Itt mar voltam ....? vagy csak Deja Vu?
( valahogy ossze kellett kapcsolni a temaval :-D )


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 12)

Infinity írta:


> Ezt a kepet nem tudtam hova tenni. Amikor eszembe jutott a Gumiszoba. En vagyok egyedul aki azt gondolja , hogy ez a kep szornyu? Remelem szulok nem veszik meg es teszik ki otthon. Hagy lassa a gyerek, hogy merre jo meg setalni??
> Aztan majd 20 ev mulva gondolkodhat a sineknel. Itt mar voltam ....? vagy csak Deja Vu?
> ( valahogy ossze kellett kapcsolni a temaval :-D )


Hát, ahány vasútvonalat megszüntetnek mostanában, cseppet sem biztos, hogy veszélyes a dolog


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

Szerinted ez a 2 eves eltudja ezt donteni? Ok, ott setalhatok mert azt megszuntettek !!:-D Vagy ha valaki megveszi a kepet es otthon kiteszik akkor a torpek honnan tudjak, hogy most lehet, vagy nem? Szerintem ez a kep a Gumiszobaba valo ! :-D :-D
Meg az is aki csinalta. Na persze nem ebbe a Gumiszobaba hanem az igaziba !


----------



## Pufi (2007 Augusztus 12)

> Ezt a kepet nem tudtam hova tenni. Amikor eszembe jutott a Gumiszoba.


 
Infi nyitok Neked egy gumiszobat de ez nem az...

Ez *Gumiszoma *


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 12)

Infinity írta:


> Szerinted ez a 2 eves eltudja ezt donteni? Ok, ott setalhatok mert azt megszuntettek !!:-D Vagy ha valaki megveszi a kepet es otthon kiteszik akkor a torpek honnan tudjak, hogy most lehet, vagy nem? Szerintem ez a kep a Gumiszobaba valo ! :-D :-D
> Meg az is aki csinalta. Na persze nem ebbe a Gumiszobaba hanem az igaziba !


A képen a talpfák még FÁBOL vannak és nem betonból, ez olyan öreg vonal, hogy biztos bezárták
Hogy el tudja e dönteni? Ne viccelj A kisebbik lányok most két éves, telefonál kapcsolgatja a TV-t, műholdvevőt, stb. Hát mi ehhez képest egy vasútvonal?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

Na mindegy, ugy latszik en egy aggodos szulo vagyok. Szerintem ez a kep is szornyu !! Azt hiszem ezt a Woody Allen jobban kitudna fejteni mint en . O irta, hogy "a szuleim annyira odavoltak ertem, hogy a hajszaritot adtak oda jatszani a kadba"

Egyebkent, mi az a talpfa?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

Pufi írta:


> Infi nyitok Neked egy gumiszobat de ez nem az...
> 
> Ez *Gumiszoma *


 
:-D :-D Mi csak gumiszobanak hivjuk ! Szerintem Rayman csak direkt "Gumiszomanak" nevezte el, hogy ne legyen akkora a tolongas. :-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

Latom Pitti , idetalaltal. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

Biciklivel jottel ? :-D :-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 12)

Infinity írta:


> Na mindegy, ugy latszik en egy aggodos szulo vagyok. Szerintem ez a kep is szornyu !! Azt hiszem ezt a Woody Allen jobban kitudna fejteni mint en . O irta, hogy "a szuleim annyira odavoltak ertem, hogy a hajszaritot adtak oda jatszani a kadba"
> 
> Egyebkent, mi az a talpfa?



Ha felveszek egy hegesztőszemüveget, akkor mindent sötétnek látok, kivéve itt-ott egy-egy hegesztést. Akkor most sötét a világ? Hibáztathatom a világot? Vagy csak le kellene vennem a szemüveget? De ha túl sokáig hordom a szemüveget és egyszer mégis leveszem, akkor a fény el fog vakítani. Megint a világ a hibás? Túl sok a fény? Vagy csak túl sokáig voltam sötétben?
Ez a kép a fény és árnyék játékáról szól nekem, kombinálva egy kisgyermek játékával, aki kacagva szalad mondjuk a papa elől, aki "megfoglak!" kiáltásokkal "üldözi" szeretett gyermekét, miközben egy pillanatra megállt, hogy a fotón megörökítse a pillanatot.
Ugye a fenti okfejtés fényében minden csak nézőpont kérdése? Így szemlélve, nem is olyan szörnyű a megörökített gyermeki kacaj egy parkban. Én legalábbis még a kacaját is hallani vélem.
Ha rosszkedvűen ébredsz, aznap bajod lesz a világgal. Ha jókedvűen kelsz, még a máskor bosszantó dolgok fölött is képes vagy átsiklani egy mosollyal.
Mindig rajtad áll, melyiket választod.

Más. A talpfa az, amihez a síneket rögzítik.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 12)

Infinity írta:


> :-D :-D Mi csak gumiszobanak hivjuk ! Szerintem Rayman csak direkt "Gumiszomanak" nevezte el, hogy ne legyen akkora a tolongas. :-D




Lehet hogy elgépeltem.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 12)

alberth írta:


> ,,Az igazság pillanata.." Hát elég baj, hogy ezt csak pillanatokra éljük át, devaju-érzésként. Mi lenne, ha állandóan ebben lennénk. Persze az igazság odaát van, így mondják az X-aktákban. Tehát a ,,Moment of Truth", az egy odaáti pillanat ezek szerint.
> Csak sajos, vagy nem sajnos, én nem szoktam kikapcsolni soha a belső monológból és a gondolkodási tevékenységemből. Bár nekem így jó. Persze, ennek meg az a hátránya, hogy nem vagyok hipnábilis. Egyébként ha egyszerre sok minden megy, pl. beszélgetek, közben verset írok, megy a tv, a hifi, akkor ehhez aklimatizálódom. Ha az erdőt járom nesztelen, akkor viszont ahhoz a csöndhöz. Persze, ha fáradt vagyok a legnagyobb zajban is jól alszom. Ha úgy jön ki a lépés, napokig is elvagyok 1,5-2 óra alvással.




Ez ismerős. Én is csak pár órát alszom, de csaak azért , mert nincs rá több idő. 

Ez a versírás beszélgetés közben, érdekes lehet.
Hol lehet meglesni ezeket a műveket ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > En mindig akkor erzem igy amikor egy olyan hazat latok ami a kozepkorra emlekeztett. Mindenkeppen kell, hogy legyen egy hatalmas kapu illetve bejarat aminek teteje is van es kor-koros erkelyek. Akkor mindig ugy erzem, hogy "otthon " vagyok.?
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ha felveszek egy hegesztőszemüveget, akkor mindent sötétnek látok, kivéve itt-ott egy-egy hegesztést. Akkor most sötét a világ? Hibáztathatom a világot? Vagy csak le kellene vennem a szemüveget? De ha túl sokáig hordom a szemüveget és egyszer mégis leveszem, akkor a fény el fog vakítani. Megint a világ a hibás? Túl sok a fény? Vagy csak túl sokáig voltam sötétben?
> Ez a kép a fény és árnyék játékáról szól nekem, kombinálva egy kisgyermek játékával, aki kacagva szalad mondjuk a papa elől, aki "megfoglak!" kiáltásokkal "üldözi" szeretett gyermekét, miközben egy pillanatra megállt, hogy a fotón megörökítse a pillanatot.
> Ugye a fenti okfejtés fényében minden csak nézőpont kérdése? Így szemlélve, nem is olyan szörnyű a megörökített gyermeki kacaj egy parkban. Én legalábbis még a kacaját is hallani vélem.
> Ha rosszkedvűen ébredsz, aznap bajod lesz a világgal. Ha jókedvűen kelsz, még a máskor bosszantó dolgok fölött is képes vagy átsiklani egy mosollyal.
> ...



Ha már a gyerekeknél tartunk. 
Hány éves kortól vannak deja vu érzései az embernek ? Lehet hoy fiatalon sokkal több vagy kevesebb van belőlük ? Csak nem tudja még az ember hová tenni ?
Utána kellene olvasni ennek.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 12)

Infinity írta:


> Latom Pitti , idetalaltal. :-D :-D :-D




Nagyon helyes ! :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 12)

Eredeti szerző *Infinity* 

 
_:grin: :grin: Mi csak gumiszobanak hivjuk ! Szerintem Rayman csak direkt "Gumiszomanak" nevezte el, hogy ne legyen akkora a tolongas. :grin:_



Rayman írta:


> Lehet hogy elgépeltem.


 
Nem baj igy is ertjuk. Idetalaltunk ! :-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 12)

Rayman írta:


> Ez ismerős. Én is csak pár órát alszom, de csaak azért , mert nincs rá több idő.
> 
> Ez a versírás beszélgetés közben, érdekes lehet.
> Hol lehet meglesni ezeket a műveket ?


Elmagyaráznám, de szerintem már oda is találtál! Jó kikapcsolódást kívánok neked! Sajnos autorgrammot nem tudok adni így...


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 12)

Belegondoltam, hogy itt a gumiszobában, gumibugyiban tartózkodni micsoda luxus lenne.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

alberth írta:


> Belegondoltam, hogy itt a gumiszobában, gumibugyiban tartózkodni micsoda luxus lenne.


 
 ? Talan csak tudjuk be egy szojateknak.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ha felveszek egy hegesztőszemüveget, akkor mindent sötétnek látok, kivéve itt-ott egy-egy hegesztést. Akkor most sötét a világ? Hibáztathatom a világot? Vagy csak le kellene vennem a szemüveget? De ha túl sokáig hordom a szemüveget és egyszer mégis leveszem, akkor a fény el fog vakítani. Megint a világ a hibás? Túl sok a fény? Vagy csak túl sokáig voltam sötétben?
> Ez a kép a fény és árnyék játékáról szól nekem, kombinálva egy kisgyermek játékával, aki kacagva szalad mondjuk a papa elől, aki "megfoglak!" kiáltásokkal "üldözi" szeretett gyermekét, miközben egy pillanatra megállt, hogy a fotón megörökítse a pillanatot.
> Ugye a fenti okfejtés fényében minden csak nézőpont kérdése? Így szemlélve, nem is olyan szörnyű a megörökített gyermeki kacaj egy parkban. Én legalábbis még a kacaját is hallani vélem.
> Ha rosszkedvűen ébredsz, aznap bajod lesz a világgal. Ha jókedvűen kelsz, még a máskor bosszantó dolgok fölött is képes vagy átsiklani egy mosollyal.
> ...


 

Persze Abigel, igazad van, nezzuk a dolgok napos oldalat. Az szep, hogy Te meg a kacajt is hallod a kepbol. :-D 

Nekem tovabbra is egy szo jut eszembe a ket keprol, es ez a szo a "veszely". Nem vagyok tul romantikus amikor gyerekek biztonsagarol van szo. Ennyi az egesz. Viszont eszembe jutott valami. Az egyik ismerosom tagja annak a csoportnak akik felkutatjak azokat akik elvesznek nagy erdokben. O azt mondta, hogy ha elteved az ember es panikol, akkor atkell olelni egy fat es az majd lenyugtat. :-D 







Ha már a gyerekeknél tartunk. 
Hány éves kortól vannak deja vu érzései az embernek ? Lehet hoy fiatalon sokkal több vagy kevesebb van belőlük ? Csak nem tudja még az ember hová tenni ?
Ez Rayman kerdese volt.

En nem emlekszem Deja vu erzesre gyerekkoromtol. Az "Elmeletem szerint Deja Vu- rol " :-D - ami 1 napos , tehat meg valtozhat holnapra- idosebb korban tobbnek kellene, hogy legyen.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 12)

alberth írta:


> Belegondoltam, hogy itt a gumiszobában, gumibugyiban tartózkodni micsoda luxus lenne.



Gumiszo *MA* ! 

 Gumiszomabugyi ? Ilyen nincs is.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 12)

alberth írta:


> Elmagyaráznám, de szerintem már oda is találtál! Jó kikapcsolódást kívánok neked! Sajnos autorgrammot nem tudok adni így...




Így is megtisztelő a látogatásod.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 12)

En nem emlekszem Deja vu erzesre gyerekkoromtol. Az "Elmeletem szerint Deja Vu- rol " :grin: - ami 1 napos , tehat meg valtozhat holnapra- idosebb korban tobbnek kellene, hogy legyen.

*Egyszer kisgyerekkoromban , lehettem, 3, vagy 4 éves rosszat álmodtam. Azt álmodtam, hogy egy kalózhajó mélyén, durva kalózok között tartózkodok, s ment a züllés. Olyan deja vu-érzés volt, hogy még most is emlékszem rá.*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 12)

En nem emlekszem arra, hogy gyerekkoromba lett volna ilyen erzesem, de pontosan emlekszem arra a pillanatra amikor megertettem, hogy mit jelent az a szo, hogy "szabadsag".
Az elso osztaly befejezese utan masnap reggel feloltoztem es kimentem jatszani. A nap nagyon szepen sutott, nem is volt meg olyan meleg mert koran volt. Emlekszem ahogy csak alltam es arra gondoltam , hogy " Aha ! Errol beszelnek amikor azt mondjak, hogy "szabadsag". 
Az persze egy kicsit osszekeveredett bennem, hogy "vakacio es szabadsag" de meg mindig orulok, hogy megalltam egy pillanatra. :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 12)

En se adok autorgrammot ! :-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 12)

Nekem az árbockosárban maradt a golyóstollam. Mindjárt felugrok érte. Papírja kinek van?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 13)

Rayman írta:


> Gumiszo *MA* !
> 
> Gumiszo* MA* ?? Akkor en az egesz temat felreertettem !


----------



## Pufi (2007 Augusztus 13)

> Gumiszomabugyi ? Ilyen nincs is.


 
De van. Királyi eskü alatt vallom Razmon, hogy Gumiszomabugyi létezik. Tyereskovának volt összesen 12. Január, Február.....


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Pufi írta:


> De van. Királyi eskü alatt vallom Razmon, hogy Gumiszomabugyi létezik. Tyereskovának volt összesen 12. Január, Február.....



Tyereskova? 

Hm.  Na, itt van a kapocs az űrrepüléssel.  ??????


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En se adok autorgrammot ! :-D



Már késő , megtetted , mikor először írtál. :-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Rayman írta:
> 
> 
> > Gumiszo *MA* !
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Csatolás megtekintése 117146
_*Valentyina Tyereskova 1963. június 16-án kezdte meg űrrepülését, a világ első női űrhajósaként.

*_


Pufi írta:


> De van. Királyi eskü alatt vallom Razmon, hogy Gumiszomabugyi létezik. Tyereskovának volt összesen 12. Január, Február.....



A Nemzetközi Űrállomás építésének befejeződése után az orosz űrkutatásban megkezdik a majdani Mars-expedíció résztvevőinek kiválogatását és felkészítését. Elképzelhető, hogy az orosz űrhajózási vezetők nőket is beválogatnak a következő űrhajós-toborzás alkalmával, jelentették be a világ első űrhajósnője, Valentyina Tyereskova repülésének 40. évfordulóján Csillagvárosban. "Idén" nyáron két amerikai és egy európai leszállóegység is indul a vörös bolygóra, mivel a Föld és a Mars legközelebb három évszázad múlva lesz ilyen közel egymáshoz.

Nah, ezek közül talán 1 ért oda.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Csatolás megtekintése 117149Csatolás megtekintése 117148


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 13)

Rayman írta:


> Már késő , megtetted , mikor először írtál. :-D


 
Hmm?? Nem gondoltam vegig ezeket az autorgrammokat ugye?  

It's too bad, it's too bad,Too late, so wrong, so long It's too bad, and we have no time to rewind,Let's walk, let's talk .


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 13)

Rayman írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Laza irányelv uralkodik itt. Nem szoríthat senkit az űrgumibugyi. \\m/
> ...


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Rayman írta:
> 
> 
> > Igen egesz jol ellazult, :-D :-D de azert majd meglatom. Mennyire laza a " laza" . kiss
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

alberth írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Elgondolom, hogy a mostani űrséták során jó ha szoros. Csak ne guar-gumiból legyen, mert az most nem nyerő.
> ...


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 Augusztus 13)

ez nem gumiSZOBA?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Böngyörke írta:


> ez nem gumiSZOBA?



Üdv örülök , hogy meglátogattál. kiss


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Jó helyen jársz. Itt nem bánt senki !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Csatolás megtekintése 117276

Tessék lazulni !


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 Augusztus 13)

engem nem bántanak, csak nem szólnak hozzám. Erika és te szóltál csak


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

*2007. Ürodüsszea*

Asszem' megvan a kollektíva. 

Csatolás megtekintése 117281

1. Kapitány : ?
2. Tábornok : ?
3. Doktor : ?
4. Szaktanácsadó : ?
5. Pilóta I. : ?
6 Pilóta II. : ?
7. Potyautas : Rayman
8. Asztrometria : ? 

A szubtértekercs depolarizálódásáig : 7 földi nap GM+2 0-hour. 

Kérem a jelentkezéseket !

Védőfelszerelés .................................


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Böngyörke írta:


> engem nem bántanak, csak nem szólnak hozzám. Erika és te szóltál csak



Rendben ! 

Készülj ! 

Elviszlek ! kiss


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 Augusztus 13)

Hova? Elbambultam, olvasgattam, bocsika


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Böngyörke írta:


> Hova? Elbambultam, olvasgattam, bocsika



Most toborzok legénységet, az időutazáshoz !


----------



## elektra (2007 Augusztus 13)

Hat en meg az oldalra is allig tudok feljonni meg kimenni mi lessz ha innen sem tudok kijonni? A legszebb az egeszbe hogy vegre valami ami fajdalom mentess lessz mert ugye a gumiszobaba ha megutod magad nem faj?????????????????????


----------



## elektra (2007 Augusztus 13)

Bocsika ,,,,,........ eltevedtem


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 Augusztus 13)

Rayman én megyek veled!


----------



## elektra (2007 Augusztus 13)

*gumiszoma*

Na de ilyet mas hejre kuldeni a hozzaszolast meg jo hogy van rejtett nevem kulomben most pironkodnak hogy a gumiszobaba akartam menni es idoutazasba ertem,


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

elektra írta:


> Hat en meg az oldalra is allig tudok feljonni meg kimenni mi lessz ha innen sem tudok kijonni? A legszebb az egeszbe hogy vegre valami ami fajdalom mentess lessz mert ugye a gumiszobaba ha megutod magad nem faj?????????????????????




Csak Ie. 200 - tól - 2450 ig. slafkálunk az időben . teljesen veszélytelen,...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Mellékhatások tekintetében, keresse fel kezelőorvosát , gyógyszerészét .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Böngyörke írta:


> Rayman én megyek veled!




OKé.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Várom a jelentkezőket !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

A dilítriummatrix determináló tekercs feltöltése idején, még van lehetőség korlátozott számú személyzet toborzására.


A Klingon nyelv ismerete előny.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Rayman írta:


> A dilítriummatrix determináló tekercs feltöltése idején, még van lehetőség korlátozott számú személyzet toborzására.
> 
> 
> A Klingon nyelv ismerete előny.



racsam, ricsam racsam ruccs !!!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

1. Kapitány : UV.
2. Tábornok : Melitta
3. Doktor : ?
4. Szaktanácsadó : Pufi
5. Pilóta I. : Alberth
6 Pilóta II. : Gyöngyi
7. Potyautas : Rayman
8. Asztrometria : ?


Alakul. 


:555:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

elektra írta:


> Bocsika ,,,,,........ eltevedtem




Asztrometriai labor keres újoncokat . 

Milyen tekintetü az orvosi vészhelyzet ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Megyünk , vissza a jövőbe !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 13)

*Időutazás !*

Miután megvan a személyzet, keressük a CÉLPONTOKAT !


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 14)

Rayman írta:


> Megyünk , vissza a jövőbe !


 
:..: Nekem nem kell urhajo. Van szarnyam. :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 14)

Rayman írta:


> 1. Kapitány : UV.
> 2. Tábornok : Melitta
> 3. Doktor : ?
> 4. Szaktanácsadó : Pufi
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 14)

Alakul .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 14)

Csatolás megtekintése 117319

Hm. 

Az idegenek már köztünk vannak ? :-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 14)

Infinity írta:


> :..: Nekem nem kell urhajo. Van szarnyam. :-D



Hááááááááááááát . Ha hozzád tartozik a szárnyad DNS. felépítése. 
Akár jöhetsz isssssss, hagyományos módszerrel.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 14)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Rayman írta:
> 
> 
> > 1. Kapitány : UV.
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 14)

Az utazás célpontját, a szavazás kimenetelével lehet változtatni.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 14)

Rayman írta:


> Hááááááááááááát . Ha hozzád tartozik a szárnyad DNS. felépítése.
> Akár jöhetsz isssssss, hagyományos módszerrel.


 

Termeszetes, hogy a szarnyak megtalalhatoak a DNA-mben! :-D 
Ez eleg vilagosan lathato a DNA tesztemen. Azok a szep lila vonalak “ A SZARNYAK ! “ Egyertelmu a tesztbol, hogy nem csak, hogy 99%-ban angyali termeszettel vagyok megaldva *DE* alkalmas vagyok urhajo nelkuli repulesre is, mult, jovo idoben egyartant, ESSSS....mindezt egyidoben!!! :-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 14)

Rayman írta:


> Miután megvan a személyzet, keressük a CÉLPONTOKAT !


 
Tenyleg mi a cel?   es nekem lesz valami rangom ? 

De azert a haverom talan jol jon. Most az IT Departmentet ijeszgetem vele. :-D :-D 







Most jutott eszembe, hogy lehet, hogy kimoderaljak??? Bocs.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 14)

Infinity írta:


> Tenyleg mi a cel?   es nekem lesz valami rangom ?
> 
> De ha azert a haverom talan jol jon. Most az IT Department ijeszgetem vele. :-D :-D
> 
> ...



2. Tábornok : Melitta
3. Doktor : ?
4. Szaktanácsadó : Pufi
5. Pilóta I. : Alberth
6 Pilóta II. : Gyöngyi
7. Potyautas : Rayman
8. Asztrometria : Infinity


Alakul !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 14)

A gumibugyi kommandó úgy néz ki a múltba megy. 

Mert a szavazás most úgy áll !


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 14)

Rayman írta:


> A gumibugyi kommandó úgy néz ki a múltba megy.
> 
> Mert a szavazás most úgy áll !


A segédeszközöm meg van, hogy a múltba repítselek Benneteket...:-D:-D:-D
én is szavaztam, kimaradtam a felsorolásból...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 14)

böbike írta:


> A segédeszközöm meg van, hogy a múltba repítselek Benneteket...:-D:-D:-D
> én is szavaztam, kimaradtam a felsorolásból...




No ? 



Milyen segédeszköz ? Varázspálca ?


----------



## seani (2007 Augusztus 15)

Böbike lesz a fedélzeti mérnök. /varázspálcával/


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 15)

Meg Doktorunk sincs.  Pedig a gumiszobaba lehet ra szukseg.
Szerintem Bobike a varazsgomre gondolt. 
Persze lehetne a fedelzet mester/doktor mert akkor neki a raolvasas is szakmaba vag.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 15)

*Szép Ernő*

*Meglátod*

A csillagok fölé 
repül már az ember, 
s lemegy olyan mélyre, 
amily mély a tenger. 
És lenn a tengerben 
már fotografálhat, 
ismerős lesz minden 
rejtett növény, állat. 
Mindennap az ember 
új csodára ébred, 
nem lesz semmi titka 
majd a mindenségnek. 
Távolba láthatunk, 
távolba hallhatunk, 
hosszú lesz az élet, 
tán meg se halhatunk. 
A lehetetlent is 
szabad lesz remélni; 
meglátod, hogy milyen 
érdekes lesz élni. 

Nem kellene megis a jovobe menni? :-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 15)

seani írta:


> Böbike lesz a fedélzeti mérnök. /varázspálcával/




Van még hely utasoknak issss.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 15)

Infinity írta:


> *Szép Ernő*
> 
> *Meglátod*
> 
> ...



Tecccetttt.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 15)

Rayman írta:


> Van még hely utasoknak issss.


 
Nekem van 2 utasom bar nem tudom, hogy ezt lehet-e ?
Itt van ez a ket manus a Xerox-tol aki ugral a fejemen masfel hete es igazan teszteli az 1 % egyaltalan nem angyali termeszetemet.   Elvihetnenk oket is? ..es kidobhatnank mind a kettot valahol a Saturn es az Uranusz kozott. Akar mondhatjuk , hogy most csillagok lesznek.:-D 

Xerox 1 :-D es Xerox 2 :-D 

Persze elvihetnenk mas dolgokat is amire mar nincs szuksegunk !







( aki latta: csak nem szeretem azt az elozo format ??  )


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 15)

Megfigyelted rendesen mit akar ? 

Lehet, hogy csak nem tudja kifejezni . 


Persze , minden fölösleges lomot vihetünk . Az a lényeg, hogy akit otthagyunk, az töröltesse először magát, a TB. nyilvántartásból, meg az ebédlői listáról.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 15)

Jelenleg szavazás állása döntetlen. 

Lehet hogy szamaritánus akció lesz a gumibugyi kommandó.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 15)

*Az elmúló idő*

Megy a vonal, életem vonala.
Ha behunyom szemem, látom tova.
Autópálya, nyári nap, vagy hó és síkosság,
szemben jönni látom magam holnapután.

Megy a vonal, szaggatott, hétfőből a nap
péntekre változott. Most mennem kell s´
remélem megjövök, mert csak a körforgás
az, mely örök._ 

Rayman_

Csatolás megtekintése 117460


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 15)

Rayman írta:


> Megfigyelted rendesen mit akar ?
> 
> Lehet, hogy csak nem tudja kifejezni .
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 15)

Rayman írta:


> *Az elmúló idő*
> 
> Alakul ...  :-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 15)

Addig is mig _kialakul.._beteszek egy jo hossssszzzzzzzzu verset. :-D A feludito benne, hogy semmi koze a temahoz/vagy a resztvevokhoz, - mielott barki ugy venne ! - szoval ezen az alapon illik a gumiszobaba.:-D 

*Kemény István:*
*A semmieset*

Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi, 
Csak a Nulla nem, csak o nem, 
Holnap meg fog majd együtt szökni, 
Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi, 
És nem fog többé visszajönni, 
Mert egyre vágyik: el innen! 
Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi, 
Csak a Nulla nem, csak o nem. 
A Nulla itt marad, szegényke, 
És várja a többi számot 
Reggelire, aztán ebédre, 
A Nulla itt maradt, szegényke, 
Próbálkozik, hogy megértse: 
,,Nulla vagyok, tök világos!'' 
A Nulla itt maradt, szegényke, 
És várja a többi számot. 
,,Egyedül rossz nullának lenni, 
Még annál is szinte rosszabb, 
Alig vagyok több mint a semmi, 
Egyedül rossz nullának lenni, 
Nem kérdi senki: maga mennyi? 
És nincs, amit erre mondjak, 
Egyedül rossz nullának lenni, 
Még annál is szinte rosszabb!'' 

A vacsorát fozi a Nulla, 
A semmibol fozi ezt is, 
De legalább nincs vele munka, 
A vacsorát fozi a Nulla, 
Ha nem jönnek egy óra múlva, 
Akkor o bizony lefekszik, 
A vacsorát fozi a Nulla, 
A semmibol fozi ezt is. 
Le is fekszik a Nulla tényleg 
És pont alakú az ágya, 
Álmában sincsen semmi lényeg, 
Le is fekszik a Nulla tényleg, 
De bizony rögtön fel is ébred 
Mert túl szomorú az álma, 
Le is fekszik a Nulla tényleg, 
De pont alakú az ágya. 
,,Nincs többöm, mint a semmiségem, 
Semmiségem, nullaságom, 
Nincs, aki engem megértsen, 
Nincs többöm, mint a semmiségem, 
Nulla az én személyiségem, 
El is hagyott a társaságom, 
Nincs többöm, mint a semmiségem, 
Semmiségem, nullaságom!'' 



Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi 
Ezalatt messze baktat, 
Egyikük elkezd nézelodni: 
Egy! Ketto! Három! És a Többi! 
Talán nem fogtok kiröhögni, 
De engem valami aggaszt! 
Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi 
Ezalatt messze baktat. 
Ahogy mondod, így szól a másik, 
A helyzet engem se nyugtat, 
Valaki közülünk hiányzik, 
Ahogy mondod, így szól a másik, 
Egyik zseblámpa nem világít, 
Számoljuk már meg magunkat! 
Ahogy mondod, így szól a másik, 
A helyzet engem se nyugtat. 
,,Egy! Ketto! Három! És a Többi! 
Számoljuk meg a világot?! 
Én nem akarok kötözködni, 
Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi, 
De itt fogunk megöregedni, 
Túl sokan vagyunk mi, számok! 
Egy! Ketto! Három! És a Többi! 
Számoljuk meg a világot?!'' 
De számoltak, mert megszavazták, 
Megvannak-e mindannyian, 
Egy, Ketto és Tízezerhatszáz, 
Csak úgy fejben, mert megszavazták, 
Trillió-egynél elhibázták, 
És így szóltak: mindegy, mi van. 
De számoltak, mert megszavazták, 
Megvannak-e mindannyian. 

,,Hagyjuk már abba, errol ennyit! 
Ne kezdjük még egyszer újra, 
Mért ne lennénk meg egytol egyig? 
Hagyjuk már abba, errol ennyit, 
Azoknak, akik valamennyik, 
Más úgysem lehet az útja! 
Hagyjuk már abba, errol ennyit... 
Te jó ég, eltunt a Nulla!'' 
A Nullát mind ismerte persze, 
Ismerte, akár a rossz pénzt, 
De most nem tudták, hogy mi lelte, 
A Nullát mind ismerte persze, 
Tudták, milyen a Nulla lelke, 
És boncolgatni kezdték, 
A Nullát mind ismerte persze, 
Ismerte, mint a rossz pénzt. 
,,Megsértodött megint, szerintem!'' 
,,Azt hiszi, otthagytuk direkt! 
Hogy miatta mondtuk: el innen!'' 
,,Megsértodött megint, szerintem!'' 
,,Mért, szerinted mit kéne higgyen?'' 
,,Mit tudom én!'' ,,És most mi lesz?'' 
,,Megsértodött megint, szerintem!'' 
,,Azt hiszi, otthagytuk direkt!'' 
,,Ti itt csak vitatkoztok, úgy ám, 
Miközben otthon a Nulla 
Hever a pont alakú ágyán, 
Ti itt csak vitatkozok, úgy ám, 
O közben mérget vesz be gyáván, 
Talán már ki is van múlva, 
Ti itt csak vitatkoztok, úgy ám, 
Miközben meghal a Nulla!'' 


,,Most akkor menjünk vissza érte, 
Vagy maradjunk itt, szökésben? 
Nincs többje, mint a semmisége, 
Pont azért menjünk vissza érte?! 
Nulla az o személyisége, 
Ne maradjunk itt szökésben? 
Most akkor menjünk vissza érte 
A semmiért egészen?'' 
,,Én nem megyek vissza semmiképp, 
Aki akarja, mentse! 
A Nulla egy hisztis, rossz színész, 
Én nem megyek vissza semmiképp, 
Nem tört ki rajta semmi-vész, 
A semmi meg sincs teremtve! 
Én nem megyek vissza semmiképp, 
Aki akarja, mentse!'' 
,,Hagyjuk ot cserben, ejnye-ejnye? 
Felejtsük ot el, aszondod? 
Ez azért mégis csúnya lenne, 
Hagyjuk ot cserben, ejnye-ejnye? 
Menjünk tovább a végtelenbe? 
Én inkább semmit se mondok. 
Hagyjuk ot cserben, ejnye-ejnye, 
Én inkább semmit se mondok.'' 
,,Hát, ami a Nullát illeti, 
Mondhatnék róla egy s mást, 
És - bár még hibája sincs neki - 
Ami a Nullát illeti, 
Szeretnélek óva inteni, 
Ismertek, nem vagyok pletykás, 

De ami a Nullát illeti, 
Mondhatnék róla egy s mást.'' 
,,Jelezném egyetértésemet, 
Mert nem vagyok pletykás én se, 
De a Nulla sajnos nehéz eset, 
Jelezném egyetértésemet, 
És kérlek, félre ne értsetek, 
De ne menjünk vissza érte! 
Jelezném egyetértésemet, 
Bár nem vagyok pletykás én se.'' 
,,Én meg utálom, úgy, ahogy van, 
Le bírnám köpni, tessék, 
Fulladjon csak meg ott, ahol van, 
Mindig utáltam, úgy, ahogy van, 
Hozzá nem értem, meg se fogtam 
A tojás alakú testét, 
Mert én utálom úgy, ahogy van, 
Le bírnám köpni, tessék!'' 
,,Beteg a Nulla, mondjuk már ki, 
És azt, hogy elole szöktünk, 
Soha nem tudtunk vele bánni, 
Beteg a Nulla, mondjuk már ki, 
Az agyunkra ment, be kell látni 
(Ettol még nem kell leköpnünk), 
Bolond a Nulla, mondjuk már ki, 
És azt, hogy elole szöktünk!'' 
,,Csak meg ne sajnáljuk, könyörgöm, 
Nem sajnál minket o sem! 
A kenyér visszajár, ha kölcsön, 
Csak meg ne sajnáljuk, könyörgöm, 
Biztos foz, de nekünk ne fozzön, 


Mert magát sajnálja közben! 
Csak meg ne sajnáljuk, könyörgöm, 
Nem sajnál minket o sem!'' 
,,Nos akkor hadd mondom én is el, 
Mert nem tarthatom magamban: 
Bizony a Valamit óvni kell, 
Épp ezért hadd mondom én is el: 
Az, amit a Nulla képvisel, 
Az felvállalhatatlan! 
Épp ezért hadd mondom én is el 
Mert nem tarthatom magamban.'' 
,,Hát én a Nullát védeném is, 
Nem olyan szörnyu a semmi! 
Nem mindig rombol, néha épít, 
Szívem szerint én védeném is: 
Színtiszta másság, szinte szép is, 
Csak nem most kell érte menni, 
Én személy szerint védeném is: 
Nem olyan szörnyu a semmi.'' 

,,Vitáznak itt a semmirol se! 
Mi a szösz, amirol szó van?! 
Asziszik, ok a bölcsek bölcse, 
Vitáznak itt a semmirol se, 
De közbe' ám nem értik ok se: 
Nem kell a Nulla, azt' jóvan! 
Vitáznak itt a semmirol se, 
Mi a szösz, amirol szó van?!'' 
,,Egy! Ketto! Három! És a Többi! 
Javaslom inkább, szavazzunk! 
Nem kell egymásba belekötni, 
Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi, 
Kérdésem a vitát eldönti, 
Arra kell jó választ adnunk! 
Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi, 
Javaslom, errol szavazzunk: 
Akad olyan, aki esetleg - 
Izé... szereti a Nullát? 
Angyalok köztünk is lehetnek, 
Van-e köztünk, aki esetleg - 
Adjunk a lelkiismeretnek 
Egy esélyt, még egy picurkát! 
Van-e köztünk, aki esetleg - 
Szóval... szereti a Nullát?'' 

Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi 
Nem szól egy árva mukkot, 
Vállat von, elkezd fészkelodni, 
Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi 
Egy halk igent se bír kinyögni 
És magának el se suttog, 
Egy, Ketto, Három és a Többi 
Nem szól egy árva mukkot. 
,,Hát akkor eldolt, senki többet? 
Összegezném az eredményt, 
Durván, hogy tiszta vizet öntsek, 
Mert ezzel eldolt, senki többet: 
A Nulla tolünk megdögölhet, 
Döntöttünk, mostantól ez tény! 
Hát akkor eldolt, senki többet, 
Összegezvén az eredményt!'' 
És a számok fellélegeztek, 
,,Na csakhogy ezt is kimondtuk!'' 
Amit akartak, ezzel az lett, 
Mi tagadás, fellélegeztek, 
Mert végre oszinték lehettek, 
,,Ezentúl nincs semmi-gondunk!'' 
Bizony-bizony fellélegeztek: 
,,Na csakhogy ezt is kimondtuk!'' 

( Mért mentek vissza érte végül? 
Máig tunodnek, miért is. 
Az ész itt megáll és visszaszédül, 
Hogy mért fordultak vissza végül. 
Az éj nappalt, a nappal éjt szül, 
Titok van - nyitja még sincs. 
Hát ezért mentek érte végül, 
Ezért tunodnek, miért is.) 


:-D :-D Ezzel elleszunk egy darabig.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 15)

Ez nem vót rövid,,


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 15)

Aha tehát a xeroxosok a fekete emberek. Időutazók. 

Aha .


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 15)

Én, mint elsőpilóta úgy gondolom, hogy szükség van egy kutyára is az űrutazás során. Egy jó házörző, vadász, nyomkövető eb mindig kell, ha kiszállunk egy bolygón. Különben a kutya sem fog velünk törődni. Ő megvéd minket és a gumibugyink nem lesz tele.


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 15)

Én, most éppen profilt váltottam.... azért mehetek Veletek?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 15)

Rayman írta:


> Aha tehát a xeroxosok a fekete emberek. Időutazók.
> Aha .


 
Hat.....lehet, hogy egy kicsit xeroxicated vagyok a heten .:-D :-D Egyebkent a " fekete emberek" normal korulmenyek kozott a haverjaink es idoutazok. Igen.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 15)

böbike írta:


> Én, most éppen profilt váltottam.... azért mehetek Veletek?


 
Persze Bobike, barmilyen " formaban is vagy" , johetsz. :-D En nem kaptam levelet? :-D


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 15)

Infinity írta:


> Persze Bobike, barmilyen " formaban is vagy" , johetsz. :-D
> En nem kaptam semilyen levelet? :-D


boszorkányságom még nem múlt el teljesen.....hivatalos levelet nem vársz.... szerelmest meg tőlem ne várj


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

alberth írta:


> Én, mint elsőpilóta úgy gondolom, hogy szükség van egy kutyára is az űrutazás során. Egy jó házörző, vadász, nyomkövető eb mindig kell, ha kiszállunk egy bolygón. Különben a kutya sem fog velünk törődni. Ő megvéd minket és a gumibugyink nem lesz tele.



Lajka ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

böbike írta:


> boszorkányságom még nem múlt el teljesen.....hivatalos levelet nem vársz.... szerelmest meg tőlem ne várj



Hm,hm.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

Rayman írta:


> Lajka ?



Csatolás megtekintése 117643


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Klingon*

Csatolás megtekintése 117644

Személyzetünk tagja, a biztonsági tisztünk.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Ferengi*

Csatolás megtekintése 117645

A kantinos .

Pénztárcára vigyázni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Klingon harcos*

Csatolás megtekintése 117648

Worf ! 


A harcosunk .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Főgépész*

Csatolás megtekintése 117650

Főnök. A gépészünk.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Főgépészünk*

Csatolás megtekintése 117652

Belana Torres 

A Klingon gépész 2 .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Borg*

Csatolás megtekintése 117655

sevnine3

Hétkilenced. 

A dögösbögyös gépember. 

Labor.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Doktor, hologram*

Csatolás megtekintése 117656

Doc


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

*Szakács*

Csatolás megtekintése 117657

Neelix


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

Csatolás megtekintése 117658

Kes . 

Neelix felesége. Orvosi tiszt.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

Csatolás megtekintése 117660

Tuvok kapitány


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

Folyik a toborzás.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

Megyünk és elérjük célünk. Vissza a jövőbe.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

Jónapot. 

Mi ez a tömeg , a toborzó irodában ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 16)

Most is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 16)

:-D Talan ......... a jelenben utazgatnak eppen ? 

Majd jonnek : :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :..:


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 16)

Irány a hipertér /hibernáció beindítva/!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 17)

alberth írta:


> Irány a hipertér /hibernáció beindítva/!




Mindíg csak aludni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 17)

Kezdődik a hosszúhétvége mizéria.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 17)

Úgy érzem magam, mint egy panoptikumban az üvegfal mögött. Mikor érkezünk már meg a Marsra?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 18)

Rayman írta:


> Ez nem vót rövid,,


 
Nem tecccetttt ? :-D 
Nem ismertem, de ha a jovobe utazunk, jol jonnek a hosszu versek amiket ma kezd az ember olvasni es holnaputanig tart. Nem igy logikus? :-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 18)

alberth írta:


> Úgy érzem magam, mint egy panoptikumban az üvegfal mögött. Mikor érkezünk már meg a Marsra?


 
Mikor erkezunk a Marsra? :-D :-D Arra nem is lehetett szavazni !!!
A szavazas szerint vagy a multba megyunk vagy pedig " ? " , nem tudjuk. Ez a terv. Most. :-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 18)

Infinity írta:


> Mikor erkezunk a Marsra? :-D :-D Arra nem is lehetett szavazni !!!
> A szavazas szerint vagy a multba megyunk vagy pedig " ? " , nem tudjuk. Ez a terv. Most. :-D


Na, akkor menjünk inkább a múltba, nézzük meg a dinoszauruszokat, T-rex-eket, brontoszauruszokat, repülőgyíkokat, ősvizeket, ősföldet. Ez igazán izgi lesz...:mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 18)

Azt hiszem, hogy varunk valamire.....? Talan arra, hogy a csapat osszealljon? 
Kapitanyunk viszont van....es az Te vagy Albert ! Nekunk csak kovetni kell.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 18)

Akkor várjuk be az expedíció összes tagját. Lehet hogy én vagyok a kapitány, de te vagy a vezérangyalunk...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 18)

Vezerangyal ?....hmm  
Igen talan varjuk be az expedicio osszes tagjat. Most azt hiszem Raymant is elveszitettuk, - bar ez meg nem biztos - remeljuk epsegben elokerul. 

Ami viszont biztos, hogy en fogsagba estem es nem hiszem , hogy hamarosan kiszabadulok. A “ Jelen” fogvatart es meg ezt a par uzenetet is alig sikerult kicsempesznem. 

Most mennem is kell mert itt all mogottem !!! AAA


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 18)

Nem vesztem el. 


Még van egy nap, hogy valaki egy határozott szavazattal eldöntse, merre is inulunk, a virtuális nagyutazásban.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 18)

Ha nem lesz orvositisztünk, valóban hibernált utazás lesz,.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 18)

Infinity írta:


> Nem tecccetttt ? :-D
> Nem ismertem, de ha a jovobe utazunk, jol jonnek a hosszu versek amiket ma kezd az ember olvasni es holnaputanig tart. Nem igy logikus? :-D




Logika ? 



Az jó ital lehet.  ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 18)

Lassan mindenkinek meg kéne tennie virtuális javaslatát, az utazással kapcsolatban.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 18)

Infinity írta:


> Vezerangyal ?....hmm
> Igen talan varjuk be az expedicio osszes tagjat. Most azt hiszem Raymant is elveszitettuk, - bar ez meg nem biztos - remeljuk epsegben elokerul.
> 
> Ami viszont biztos, hogy en fogsagba estem es nem hiszem , hogy hamarosan kiszabadulok. A “ Jelen” fogvatart es meg ezt a par uzenetet is alig sikerult kicsempesznem.
> ...


 
Infinityt kiszabadítom az idő fogságából, mi az egy kapitánynak, rutinfeladat. Sikerült is szabaddá tennem még mielőtt fogságba esett volna, már szabad is!


----------



## Macika (2007 Augusztus 18)

Ez lenne neked EGY Ertelmes hozzaszollas? Szegyellenem magam, ha csak ilyent tudnak irni, vagy hozza szolni valamhez. Ejnye, ejnye! Szegyeld magad....


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 18)

Eredeti szerző *Infinity* 

 
_Vezerangyal ?....hmm :grin: _
_Igen talan varjuk be az expedicio osszes tagjat. Most azt hiszem Raymant is elveszitettuk, - bar ez meg nem biztos - remeljuk epsegben elokerul.:grin: _

_Ami viszont biztos, hogy en fogsagba estem es nem hiszem , hogy hamarosan kiszabadulok.:sad: A “ Jelen” fogvatart es meg ezt a par uzenetet is alig sikerult kicsempesznem. _

_Most mennem is kell mert itt all mogottem !!! AAA_




alberth írta:


> Infinityt kiszabadítom az idő fogságából, mi az egy kapitánynak, rutinfeladat. Sikerült is szabaddá tennem még mielőtt fogságba esett volna, már szabad is!


 
Koszonom Albert , 
ez igazan jo lenne !! de ugy latszik ez egy zsufolt hetvege, minden expedicio most indul?? !!  
De a fonokom erdekes modon osztja a velemenyedet , azt mondja ha nem leszek kesz mindennel az indulasig en repulok eloszor mint " Vezerangyal "    

Meg van 38 oram !! Yeee!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIIudD44o58  Talan zenevel az is szorakoztatobb lesz ??


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 18)

Bizony el kell kezdeni a bemálházást az UFO-ba. Sok kekszet, nápolyit, chipset és száraz élelmet kell vinni, no meg Coca-colát minden mennyiségben.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 18)

Rayman írta:


> Lassan mindenkinek meg kéne tennie virtuális javaslatát, az utazással kapcsolatban.


 






Szep holnap ?? Nem jo valasz?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 18)

Macika írta:


> Ez lenne neked EGY Ertelmes hozzaszollas? Szegyellenem magam, ha csak ilyent tudnak irni, vagy hozza szolni valamhez. Ejnye, ejnye! Szegyeld magad....


 
Macika,

 Ez a " Gumiszoba " !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 19)

Macika írta:


> Ez lenne neked EGY Ertelmes hozzaszollas? Szegyellenem magam, ha csak ilyent tudnak irni, vagy hozza szolni valamhez. Ejnye, ejnye! Szegyeld magad....




Egy érdeklődő !!!!


Van még hely .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 19)

Infinity írta:


> Szep holnap ?? Nem jo valasz?




Konkrét időpont kell . 

1848. Március 15. 9.15' Budapest, Utca, vagy GPS. code


Nem mehetünk csak úgy vissza .


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 19)

Rayman írta:


> Konkrét időpont kell .
> 
> 1848. Március 15. 9.15' Budapest, Utca, vagy GPS. code
> Nem mehetünk csak úgy vissza .


 


Vissza? En a jovore szavaztam.:-D 

Az idopont konkret volt. "Szep holnap" mondtam tegnap.
_Ma_ van a tegnap holnapja. Szoval a "celpontom " 19.08.2007 volt, _egeszen pontosan. _


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 19)

Rayman írta:


> Asszem' megvan a kollektíva.
> 
> A szubtértekercs depolarizálódásáig :* 7 földi nap GM+2 0-hour. *
> Kérem a jelentkezéseket !
> ...


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 19)

Én találtam egy ős-etruszk májtérképet az Univerzum tájegységeiről. Ha ezt depolarizáljuk a mágneses tér mahinatiojával, akkor megvan a megoldás. Ezután egy friss csirke máját kell kézbe venni és összehasonlítani az etruszk mintával. Így megkapjuk a koordinátákat.
Augur-navigátor tanfolyam indul. Ki lesz a navigátor?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 19)

alberth írta:


> Én találtam egy ős-etruszk májtérképet az Univerzum tájegységeiről. Ha ezt depolarizáljuk a mágneses tér mahinatiojával, akkor megvan a megoldás. Ezután egy friss csirke máját kell kézbe venni és összehasonlítani az etruszk mintával. Így megkapjuk a koordinátákat.
> Augur-navigátor tanfolyam indul. Ki lesz a navigátor?


 
   :-D 
Wow ! Ez elfog tartani egy darabig. ! Talan mire vegeztek en is visszaerek. Nekem most egy kis onallo expedicioba kell kezdenem egy par hetre/honapra. Repkedni ide-oda-amoda-vissza.....el.....de majd jovok :..: :12: es kozben be-benezek, hogy mit talaltok ki a csirkemajbol. Talan Bobike lehetne a navigator ha maradt valami a boszorkanysagbol.:-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 20)

A szavazás lezárult. 

Tehát vissza kell mennünk. 

Hogy valakit mégegyszer lássunk.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 21)

alberth írta:


> Én találtam egy ős-etruszk májtérképet az Univerzum tájegységeiről. Ha ezt depolarizáljuk a mágneses tér mahinatiojával, akkor megvan a megoldás. Ezután egy friss csirke máját kell kézbe venni és összehasonlítani az etruszk mintával. Így megkapjuk a koordinátákat.
> Augur-navigátor tanfolyam indul. Ki lesz a navigátor?



Két libamáj, hágy gigabájt ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 21)

Infinity írta:


> :-D
> Wow ! Ez elfog tartani egy darabig. ! Talan mire vegeztek en is visszaerek. Nekem most egy kis onallo expedicioba kell kezdenem egy par hetre/honapra. Repkedni ide-oda-amoda-vissza.....el.....de majd jovok :..: :12: es kozben be-benezek, hogy mit talaltok ki a csirkemajbol. Talan Bobike lehetne a navigator ha maradt valami a boszorkanysagbol.:-D




Ne ragadjunk le . Robotpilóta. 

Böbike elboldogul a géppel. 
És kész.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 21)

Szép hetet utazók.


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 21)

Rayman írta:


> Ne ragadjunk le . Robotpilóta.
> 
> Böbike elboldogul a géppel.
> És kész.


...melyik gépre is gondoltál?.... a mosógépre?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 118454


böbike írta:


> ...melyik gépre is gondoltál?.... a mosógépre?




Itt vannak a kütyük. 

Ha kell leírás letöltheted a flotta adatbázisból.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 23)

Nos, egy kicsit hiányos a legénység.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 23)

Sőt, mindenki szabadságol .


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 23)

böbike írta:


> ...melyik gépre is gondoltál?.... a mosógépre?


 





  Meg tobb kutyu !


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 23)

Infinity írta:


> Meg tobb kutyu !


víz is lesz?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 24)

böbike írta:


> víz is lesz?


 
Persze Bobike, lesz viz is ! Olvastam az "Azok a bunko amerikaiak" ban, hogy valaki azt irta, hogy feltalaltak a "vizzel mukodo kocsit "
( na jo, aztan kiderult, hogy kacsa volt, de mi vihetjuk a kacsat is




) 

Tehat....... ha az auto mukodhet vizzel - ami ugye eddig nem mukodott - akkor a mosogep ami eddig is vizzel mukodott , ha tobb vizet hasznalunk akkor akar repulni is tud. Mert minden fejlodik. Logikus nem ?   

Ha esetleg problemad lenne osszerakni az urhajot, csak gondolj a hagyomanyos szerszamokra. 





Ez pedig csak jol nez ki !


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 24)

A jósmáj azért ki ne maradjon az űrhajóból, mert az egy érzékeny műszer.
A mosógépben csak kímélőmosás szabad eszközölni. 40 C fokon.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 24)

alberth írta:


> A jósmáj azért ki ne maradjon az űrhajóból, mert az egy érzékeny műszer.
> A mosógépben csak kímélőmosás szabad eszközölni. 40 C fokon.


 

Yes, Sir ! 
Maximum 40 C fok. Ertettuk.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 24)

Infinity írta:


> Yes, Sir !
> Maximum 40 C fok. Ertettuk.


Mi most ennyit mértünk árnyékban a Tiszántúlon, pedig nem is jelezte a meteorológia, hogy ilyen meleg lesz. Kímélőmosó-hőmérséklet a déli órákban. Juliska a patakban most jól tudna mosni, én meg mennék juhásznak.:mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 24)

alberth írta:


> Mi most ennyit mértünk árnyékban a Tiszántúlon, pedig nem is jelezte a meteorológia, hogy ilyen meleg lesz. Kímélőmosó-hőmérséklet a déli órákban. Juliska a patakban most jól tudna mosni, én meg mennék juhásznak.:mrgreen:


 
Es meg se kellene szolalnod, mert mint tudjuk "egy rozsaszal szebben beszel................." ! 

:..: .


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR438vV6YoY


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9MxkvFXmyk


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6yAEvnoCPs


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdoA3AJ6zGE


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQvG2SMVl84


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqC2P4chhto


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJQrXIcXFCw


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 24)

UV. írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJQrXIcXFCw



Csodálatos szép vót ez a ,  Miezazez ? 

De, teccett. 


Valami úszott a tiszta hangokban.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 24)

UV. írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJQrXIcXFCw




Mennyire áll közel ez az ez, a lelkivilágodhoz ? 

Mertezegycsoda.


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYwH09bCFew


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 24)

Rayman írta:


> Mennyire áll közel ez az ez, a lelkivilágodhoz ?  Mertezegycsoda.


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 25)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCMo-bJQC8A


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 25)

Rayman írta:


> Lassan mindenkinek meg kéne tennie virtuális javaslatát, az utazással kapcsolatban.


 
Ez a kerdes meg aktualis?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ez a kerdes meg aktualis?




A nyári szünet után . 

Csak előkerül a legénység.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 26)

Némi elfoglaltság után...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 26)

Azert errol egy kicsit reszletesebb jelentest kernenk Kapitany!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 26)

Kitűzünk egy időpontot, karácsony előtt.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert errol egy kicsit reszletesebb jelentest kernenk Kapitany!


Van egy ötletem, ez az időutazás lehetne mindannyiunk számára egy nászút, vagy pótnászút is egyben. Sokkal tartalmasabb, élvezetesebb lenne az expedíció.kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 26)

En persze nem erre gondoltam. A kep utan amit betettel azt hittem eppen most nosultel.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 26)

Rayman írta:


> Kitűzünk egy időpontot, karácsony előtt.


 
Ok. Akkor szabadfoglalkozas van???   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc-y8nA1vXQ


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En persze nem erre gondoltam. A kep utan amit betettel azt hittem eppen most nosultel.


Hát nem éppen, de minden nap azóta is friss házasnak érzem magam.  kiss


----------



## UV. (2007 Augusztus 26)

Azt szeretem ebbe a temaba, hogy sose tudjuk, hogy merre menjunk?   
...tehat, addig is..


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 26)

UV. írta:


> Azt szeretem ebbe a temaba, hogy sose tudjuk, hogy merre menjunk?
> ...tehat, addig is..


háááát, vissza...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 26)

UV. írta:


> Azt szeretem ebbe a temaba, hogy sose tudjuk, hogy merre menjunk?
> ...tehat, addig is..


 

Nekem jol jon most a szunet ( ???  ). Szoval karacsony ??? Lattatok mar tobb mint 4000-en olvastak, hogy fogalmunk sincs, hogy mit csinalunk.  
Valami angyali? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOcTiNujcIw


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 26)

böbike írta:


> háááát, vissza...


 
 Ezt a mosogep urhajonal sose lehet tudni, ha "hatra, akkor hatra"!
Az is haladas!


----------



## seani (2007 Augusztus 26)

Infinity írta:


> Ezt a mosogep urhajonal sose lehet tudni, ha "hatra, akkor hatra"!
> Az is haladas!


Még azt kellene megtudni, hogy alultöltős, vagy felül?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 27)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Infinity* 

 
_:grin: Ezt a mosogep urhajonal sose lehet tudni, ha "hatra, akkor hatra"!_
_Az is haladas! :grin: :grin: :grin:_



seani írta:


> Még azt kellene megtudni, hogy alultöltős, vagy felül?


 
  Bobike !!! egy muszaki kerdes,(?? ) azt hiszem ez a Tied ! :grin: :grin:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 27)

Rayman írta:


> A gumiszobába nem hozható be dioxinnal szennyezett termék , élelmiszer, használati tárgy. :99:


 
Es ..._Acterra_ !


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 27)

Torolve


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 27)

Torolve


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 27)

Torolve


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 28)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Lassan mindenkinek meg kéne tennie virtuális javaslatát, az utazással kapcsolatban._



Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ez a kerdes meg aktualis?


 
Nekem az tunt fel , hogy tulajdonkeppen a tobbseg megtette a "vitualis javaslatat" az utazassal kapcsolatban, de Rayman a Te javaslatodat meg nem lattuk. Hogy van ezt?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 28)

Infinity írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...




Én a szavazásban az utolsót jelöltem .


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 28)

krisztina1979 írta:


> Torolve




Törölve ? 

Mé , ??????


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 28)

_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 _
_Lassan mindenkinek meg kéne tennie virtuális javaslatát, az utazással kapcsolatban.

Nekem az tunt fel , hogy tulajdonkeppen a tobbseg megtette a "vitualis javaslatat" az utazassal kapcsolatban, de Rayman a Te javaslatodat meg nem lattuk. Hogy van ezt?  :grin: :grin:_




Rayman írta:


> Én a szavazásban az utolsót jelöltem .


 
VIRTUALIS JAVASLAT (!!!....) volt kerve  

" en a szavazasban az utolsot jeloltem " ez hol_ virtualis_ " ?


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 28)

Kedves Rayman,
A fenti 3 uzenetet azert toroltem, mert egy olyan szemelynek szoltak, akinek a Moderatorok joggal toroltek az uzeneteit. Mivel azok az uzenetek mar nem latszanak tobbe, ezert nem tartottam meg az en hozzaszolasaimat sem.Mivel meg uj vagyok fogalmam sem volt akkor arrol, hogy az uzenetet teljesen is ki lehet torolni, ezert beertem annyival hogy oda irtam: torolve.
Ezutan nemi segitseggel (amit szivbol koszonok)megtudtam, hogy ezt is lehet; mar nem tudtam az uzenetet torolni teljesen. Bocsanatot kerek a 3 ures uzenetert, ami csak a helyet foglalja, de mar nem tudok ellene tenni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 29)

krisztina1979 írta:


> Kedves Rayman,
> A fenti 3 uzenetet azert toroltem, mert egy olyan szemelynek szoltak, akinek a Moderatorok joggal toroltek az uzeneteit. Mivel azok az uzenetek mar nem latszanak tobbe, ezert nem tartottam meg az en hozzaszolasaimat sem.Mivel meg uj vagyok fogalmam sem volt akkor arrol, hogy az uzenetet teljesen is ki lehet torolni, ezert beertem annyival hogy oda irtam: torolve.
> Ezutan nemi segitseggel (amit szivbol koszonok)megtudtam, hogy ezt is lehet; mar nem tudtam az uzenetet torolni teljesen. Bocsanatot kerek a 3 ures uzenetert, ami csak a helyet foglalja, de mar nem tudok ellene tenni.



Jóvva'. 


Keresünk egy legénységi tagot, virtuális utazásra. 
Megyünk vissza a jövőbe. 

Az biztossss.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 29)

Infinity írta:


> _Idézet:_
> _Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> _
> ...



Tejjesen virtuál. 


Itt nyomkodom a gombot, amott meg óvassák a monitoron. Nem egy barlangfestmény.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 29)

Rayman írta:


> Tejjesen virtuál.
> 
> Itt nyomkodom a gombot, amott meg óvassák a monitoron. Nem egy barlangfestmény.


 
Na jo , ertem , ertem !  Mar megszokhattam volna, hogy en maskepp keverem ossze a "logika" nevu italt !
Szoval en....  azt gondoltam, hogy ez egy "Virtual travel" tehat, hogy kialakitunk egy "virtualis valosag" - szeru kepet. Kulonben miert tettem volna oda egy kepet a MOSOGEPROL !!!!!! a "szep holnaprol nem is beszelve" !!!   

               Na most meg faj az oldalam a nevetestol !


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 29)

Infinity írta:


> Na jo , ertem , ertem !  Mar megszokhattam volna, hogy en maskepp keverem ossze a "logika" nevu italt !
> Szoval en....  azt gondoltam, hogy ez egy "Virtual travel" tehat, hogy kialakitunk egy "virtualis valosag" - szeru kepet. Kulonben miert tettem volna oda egy kepet a MOSOGEPROL !!!!!! a "szep holnaprol nem is beszelve" !!!
> 
> Na most meg faj az oldalam a nevetestol !



hááááát.... nem a tegnapba megyünk?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 29)

Szóval, a helyzet szektatúrájának determinálódása, nem egyezik a morális egzisztenciával. 

Meg kell várni , míg az indivídum lelkéből ki determináldik.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 29)

Az adatbázisom , nem említ róla többet, mint hogy létezik. 

Mosógép. 

Hm. 

Csatolás megtekintése 119622

Primitív eszköz, a ruházat nedves tisztítására.  XIX század.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 30)

böbike írta:


> hááááát.... nem a tegnapba megyünk?


 
Miert? Mi tortent tegnap??


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 30)

Rayman írta:


> Az adatbázisom , nem említ róla többet, mint hogy létezik.
> Mosógép.
> 
> Hm.
> ...


 
#*314* 
A mosogep Bibike otlete volt es O a pilota. En biztos vagyok benne, hogy nagy gyakorlata van a "gep"kezeleseben.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 30)

Rayman írta:


> Szóval, a helyzet szektatúrájának determinálódása, nem egyezik a morális egzisztenciával.
> 
> Meg kell várni , míg az indivídum lelkéből ki determináldik.


 
:roll: :roll: :roll:  Ez kezelheto?? 

Errol jut eszembe van mar orvosunk?


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 30)

Infinity írta:


> #*314*
> A mosogep Bibike otlete volt es O a pilota. En biztos vagyok benne, hogy nagy gyakorlata van a "gep"kezeleseben.


Jól gondolod, a centrifugális erőben is otthon vagyok.......


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 30)

En is beteszek egy par kepet. Szerettem volna magam csinalni egy parat de egyreszt nem engedtek , masreszt ma megint bebizonyosodott, hogy valoszinu en vagyok a vilag legrosszabb photosa ???  Olyan kepeket csinalok mint egy gyerek. - na nem ez sertes a gyerekekre nezve.  Csinaltam egyet egy buszrol, de lemarad a busz eleje es vege. Egyet egy toronyrol, de hianyzik a teteje?? , 2 a labamrol ( veletlen), a szokokut ami egyebkent az "egig ment" pont akkor ment le mire osszeszedtem magam  es utana pipa lettem es van egy elfogadhato kepem egy kaktuszrol.-mert pont ott volt egy- Kaktusz resze az utazasnak? Mert akkor betehetem.   
  De amit lattam az elkepeszto volt. ES UTAZAS.

















Remelhetoleg a mi utazasunkba nem lesz meroleges falmaszas. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsE14IFMPUc


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 30)

Infinity írta:


> :roll: :roll: :roll:  Ez kezelheto??
> Errol jut eszembe van mar orvosunk?


 
Szerintem errol a Kapitanyt kellene megkerdezni, O ugy nez ki, hogy
tudja , hogy mit hany C-kal kell mosni. 
Josmaj  40 C, lehet, hogy az "indivídum" 60 ?????


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 30)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Infinity* 

 
_#*314* 
A mosogep Bibike otlete volt es O a pilota. En biztos vagyok benne, hogy nagy gyakorlata van a "gep"kezeleseben.:grin:_



böbike írta:


> Jól gondolod, a centrifugális erőben is otthon vagyok.......


 
...es ez, a mozgasunkat megitelve meg nagyon jol johet!


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem errol a Kapitanyt kellene megkerdezni, O ugy nez ki, hogy
> tudja , hogy mit hany C-kal kell mosni.
> Josmaj  40 C, lehet, hogy az "indivídum" 60 ?????


Ami jó a kímélőmosáshoz, az már nagyon kíméletesnek kell legyen a beteghez. A 40 C fok gépben optimális, szervezetben katasztrofális. Váltóláz, malária....
Maradjunk a 36,4 foknál... Ez legyen a navigációs virtuális irány foka is az utazásnál. Így nem lázasodunk be.
Indulásnál használjuk a centripetális, míg érkezésnél a centrifugális erőt. Arról mindenkit biztosítok, hogy szárazon érkezünk.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 30)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Szerintem errol a Kapitanyt kellene megkerdezni, O ugy nez ki, hogy_
_tudja , hogy mit hany C-kal kell mosni.:grin: _
_Josmaj:grin: :grin: 40 C, lehet, hogy az "indivídum" 60 ????? :grin:_




alberth írta:


> Ami jó a kímélőmosáshoz, az már nagyon kíméletesnek kell legyen a beteghez. A 40 C fok gépben optimális, szervezetben katasztrofális. Váltóláz, malária....
> Maradjunk a 36,4 foknál... Ez legyen a navigációs virtuális irány foka is az utazásnál. Így nem lázasodunk be.
> Indulásnál használjuk a centripetális, míg érkezésnél a centrifugális erőt. Arról mindenkit biztosítok, hogy szárazon érkezünk.


 
   














 







  Valahogy igy? 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBAasek8NR4


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 30)

a képsor vége tetszik....lehetne ezzel kezdeni?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 30)

böbike írta:


> a képsor vége tetszik....lehetne ezzel kezdeni?


 
Persze Bobike es csak emlekezz,........... hogy Te vagy a PILOTA !!!   













Egyeb "Celpontok"


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 30)

Infinity írta:


> Persze Bobike es csak emlekezz,........... hogy Te vagy a PILOTA !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


irány, a kijózanító állomás...


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 30)

Ez egy változat a virtuonauta ruhára, bár mosónői egyenruhának is kiváló.


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 30)

Egy rivális orvos, avagy inkább én - másodállásban? :mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 30)

Előző utazásomról készült virtuális kalandfelvételem...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 30)

Helyes ! kezdjük az egyenruháknál.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 30)

alberth írta:


> Előző utazásomról készült virtuális kalandfelvételem...



Hol vótá ' ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En is beteszek egy par kepet. Szerettem volna magam csinalni egy parat de egyreszt nem engedtek , masreszt ma megint bebizonyosodott, hogy valoszinu en vagyok a vilag legrosszabb photosa ???  Olyan kepeket csinalok mint egy gyerek. - na nem ez sertes a gyerekekre nezve.  Csinaltam egyet egy buszrol, de lemarad a busz eleje es vege. Egyet egy toronyrol, de hianyzik a teteje?? , 2 a labarol ( veletlen), a szokokut ami egyebkent az "egig ment" pont akkor ment le mire osszeszedtem magam  es utana pipa lettem es van egy elfogadhato kepem egy kaktuszrol.-mert pont ott volt egy- Kaktusz resze az utazasnak? Mert akkor betehetem.
> De amit latam az elkepeszto volt. ES UTAZAS.
> 
> 
> ...



DE hol a kaktusz ?


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 30)

Rayman írta:


> Hol vótá ' ?


Épp a régi Skála-áruházba igyekeztem, mosógépet vásárolni...:mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 30)

Kell egy kaktusz?  Akkor majd kesobb felvarazsolom. Kiestem itt a "gondolatmenetbol.    

Kaktusz.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 30)

alberth írta:


> Egy rivális orvos, avagy inkább én - másodállásban? :mrgreen:


 

Szoval orvoshoz se fogok menni az mar biztos !!!


----------



## böbike (2007 Augusztus 30)

megtaláltam ....


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 30)

Rayman írta:


> DE hol a kaktusz ?


 
A kaktusz. Bar.....ahogy most kozelebbrol nezem, lehet, hogy egy kicsit "bemozdult"  
Bobike az egy szep kaktusz. Hat igen, az egyemnek nincs viragja se. 

Wow ! Az egy igazan ijeszto doki ott fent !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 30)

alberth írta:


> Épp a régi Skála-áruházba igyekeztem, mosógépet vásárolni...:mrgreen:



Most hogy szétszedik, nagyon jól látszik a mestermű. váza.

Esküszöm a TSZ.-ben az állattartó ólakat komolyabban megalkották. 
Csomó ormótlan betonelem egymásra dobálva. Csak a külső aluminium burkolat volt tűrhető rajta. Megdöbbentő. 
Mennyi lehetet ennek a monstrumnak a fűtési számlája ??? DDD ! 

Mert hát, hőszigetelés az nem vót neki. 

A mosógép osztályon már csak a szél fütyül. 

De , virtuálisan mehetsz vásárolni, visszaröpítünk. 1988 - ba.  

Az biztos..


----------



## Rayman (2007 Augusztus 30)

alberth írta:


> Előző utazásomról készült virtuális kalandfelvételem...



Mosógép ?


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A kaktusz. Bar.....ahogy most kozelebbrol nezem, lehet, hogy egy kicsit "bemozdult"
> Bobike az egy szep kaktusz. Hat igen, az egyemnek nincs viragja se.
> 
> Wow ! Az egy igazan ijeszto doki ott fent !


Ha bemozdult, akkor lehet, hogy sündisznó.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Augusztus 31)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ha bemozdult, akkor lehet, hogy sündisznó.


 
Szia Abigel,

   ...Ha ez akkor eszembe jut akkor megkerem , hogy mosolyogjon!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 1)

Palmak. 2 is, ES... mind a ketto benne van a kepbe. !!! ( majdnem ) 
Igy aztan nyugodtan mondhatjuk, hogy az , hogy a tegnapi kep nem volt eleg eles az valoszinu, hogy a kaktusz hibaja.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 1)

Rayman írta:


> Mosógép ?


Mosás közben kicsit elkalandozom virtuálisan, a víz ugyanis csobog. :mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 1)

De már megvettem az új járművet is. Ez lesz a holdjárművem, ha kiszálunk. Még egy csomagtartót kell rá vennem, a mosógépnek.






Na, már fel is szereltem rá....!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 2)

Üdv a csapatnak !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 2)

alberth írta:


> De már megvettem az új járművet is. Ez lesz a holdjárművem, ha kiszálunk. Még egy csomagtartót kell rá vennem, a mosógépnek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ez mar masnak is eszebe jutott.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 2)

Rayman írta:


> Üdv a csapatnak !


 
Udv.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 2)

alberth írta:


> De már megvettem az új járművet is. Ez lesz a holdjárművem, ha kiszálunk. Még egy csomagtartót kell rá vennem, a mosógépnek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Csomagtartot a mosogepnek????  Akkor en hova ulok??


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 2)

Ez meg jol johet. "Lepcso a menybe felaron" ( igaz, hogy csak felig visz fel de akkor is kevesebbet kell tekerni )


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 2)

Felültöltős mosógép helyett ajánlom az elöltöltőset, mert azt már félút magasságában is meg lehet tölteni. Az ára viszont még kevesebb.






Az időt be lehet programozni és indulhat a virtuális utazás. Közben ki is mos. Tehát a kellemeset a hasznossal összeköti.


----------



## Brainwave76 (2007 Szeptember 3)

*sos*

Segítsetek ki, lejár az időm: www.lost.eu/63ba2
THX


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 3)

Nagyon gyenge a programkapcsolója ezeknek a gépeknek. Hamar elmelegszik az elektronika benne. A hagyományos gépek stabikabbak.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 3)

Azert mar vannak jobb lepcsok/futoszallagok is mint a felso.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPOp8Bq-a48


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert mar vannak jobb lepcsok/futoszallagok is mint a felso.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPOp8Bq-a48




Ez a 4 es metró ? Tehát voltál 2032 ben mikor megépül majd. 
Ki a Polgármester ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 3)

Üdv néktek utazók ! 


Ma semmi gépelés ?


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 Szeptember 3)

:444:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 3)

Rayman írta:


> Ez a 4 es metró ? Tehát voltál 2032 ben mikor megépül majd.
> Ki a Polgármester ?


 
Nem, nem 2032-ben volt, csak mult hetfon. Eleg "dreamy" volt. 

*Kwame Kilpatrick* Mayor of Detroit
*At 35 Kilpatrick is the youngest big city mayor in America./ 35 eves, a legfiatalabb Polgarmester az amerikai nagyvarosok polgarmesterei kozott. Lehet, hogy ezert a repuloter egy kicsit "hip-hop ".*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 3)

Rayman írta:


> Üdv néktek utazók !
> 
> Ma semmi gépelés ?


 
Semmi gepeles :444: ? Az volt mondva, hogy karacsonyig szunet van !  

En most utazom a "kopanyam korul" .    






C.: "Ha lett volna agyam"





C.: "Az elso agyam"






C.: "Braincode"





C.: "Labirintus"











Na vegre egy gondolat !!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem, nem 2032-ben volt, csak mult hetfon. Eleg "dreamy" volt.
> 
> *Kwame Kilpatrick* Mayor of Detroit
> *At 35 Kilpatrick is the youngest big city mayor in America./ 35 eves, a legfiatalabb Polgarmester az amerikai nagyvarosok polgarmesterei kozott. Lehet, hogy ezert a repuloter egy kicsit "hip-hop ".*



Jah, 

vagy úgy ott vannak emberek is. 

Itt nincs választék .


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 3)

Dehogy nincs.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 4)

Rayman írta:


> Üdv néktek utazók !
> 
> Ma semmi gépelés ?


 
:444: Talan osszefoglalhatnank/nad, hogy hol is allunk ? A szavazas szerint megint a multba megyunk. 

quote=Rayman;
Nagyon gyenge a programkapcsolója ezeknek a gépeknek. Hamar elmelegszik az elektronika benne. A hagyományos gépek stabikabbak. :razz:

:444: Az egyik mosogepnek meg ablaka sincs ! En az ablaknal szeretek ulni ( nem beszelve a pilotarol  ), vagy tul nagy keres.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 4)

egy ismeretlen.. írta:


> :444:


 
Pontosan igy van !


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 5)

Az ablakos mosógépre esett tehát a szavazás. Én is többet látok az ablakon át, mint anélkül. Egyébként ha rum, vagy vodka van benne mosóvíz helyett, esetleg pezsgő, akkor hamarabb realizálódhat a virtuális időutazás.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 5)

alberth írta:


> Az ablakos mosógépre esett tehát a szavazás. Én is többet látok az ablakon át, mint anélkül. Egyébként ha rum, vagy vodka van benne mosóvíz helyett, esetleg pezsgő, akkor hamarabb realizálódhat a virtuális időutazás.


 
Orulok, hogy nem egyedul latom ugy, hogy akar hasznos is lehet ha a pilota kilat.  Mar kezdtem ugy erezni, hogy csak a kakan is csomot keresek. 
Rum es vodka? Bobike mondta, hogy a vegen a kijozanito allomason fogunk kikotni es O a "navigator". Ezek szerint igaza volt.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 5)

Csak melyik időben? Remélem nem valamely középkori kijózanító állomáson, vagy az indiánok között, akik sok tüzes vizet ittak. Egyébként ,,kutyaharapást szőrivel". Aki sokat ivott, igyon rá keveset, s józanul lát.


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 5)

alberth írta:


> Csak melyik időben? Remélem nem valamely középkori kijózanító állomáson, vagy az indiánok között, akik sok tüzes vizet ittak. Egyébként ,,kutyaharapást szőrivel". Aki sokat ivott, igyon rá keveset, s józanul lát.


Igazad van.......... de a pilóta azért legyen józan?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 5)

Hát jó.

Az újabb célfeladat , a védőitalok beszerzése. 

Mindenki tegye meg a javaslatát.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 5)

Csatolás megtekintése 121105

Szerintem enélkül ne mejünk sehová.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 5)

Csatolás megtekintése 121110


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 5)

én, száraz pezsgőt kérek, a pihenőidőmben


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 5)

En inkabb maradok a Martininal. ...es csak ugy mellesleg eszembe jutott, hogy nem mehetnenk hajoval??  ...illetve en hajoval megyek , de majd talalkozunk ill. ez csak egy csonak, de az majdnem ugyanaz....


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 5)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 121110


 
Es ez pedig a...................................????????????????????????


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 5)

Mennyünk inkább tengerjáró vitorlással. Úgy tudom, azokon sok rumoshordó van elhelyezve.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 5)

alberth írta:


> Mennyünk inkább tengerjáró vitorlással. Úgy tudom, azokon sok rumoshordó van elhelyezve.



Emberem vagy.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En inkabb maradok a Martininal. ...es csak ugy mellesleg eszembe jutott, hogy nem mehetnenk hajoval??  ...illetve en hajoval megyek , de majd talalkozunk ill. ez csak egy csonak, de az majdnem ugyanaz....


 
es...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 6)

alberth írta:


> Mennyünk inkább tengerjáró vitorlással. Úgy tudom, azokon sok rumoshordó van elhelyezve.


 
Ez jo lesz Captain Alberth?  







http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bpbuqh12oj4

Szerintem vigyuk a Rod Stewartot is. Azt hiszem O mar megtalalta a rumot amirol beszeltek.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 6)

Szinte látom, hogy a hajó feneke tele lehet rumoshordóval. Ez már döfi...!
Na hová menjünk? Vagy egyáltalán elinduljunk e, míg a rumból van? Addig is irány Dél-Amerika rumba, samba...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 6)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 121110




Időkapu . 


Mé ' mit gondótál ?


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 6)

Az időkapu elég ismerős számomra. Már használtam is. Ezért vagyok kapitány. Legjobb lenne a középkori szerzetesek borospincéjébe kirándulni.
Mit szóltok hozzá?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 7)

alberth írta:


> Az időkapu elég ismerős számomra. Már használtam is. Ezért vagyok kapitány. Legjobb lenne a középkori szerzetesek borospincéjébe kirándulni. Mit szóltok hozzá?


 
Nekem nem ismeros pedig hat voltam mar borospincebe kirandulni. Nem ilyen volt a kapuja. 
De......az igaz, ezert vagy Te a kapitany es ha jol emlekszem en csak olyan "kapitany fele"


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 7)

Rayman írta:


> Időkapu .
> 
> Mé ' mit gondótál ?


 
Meg se merem mondani mert meg lefokoznak.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nekem nem ismeros pedig hat voltam mar borospincebe kirandulni. Nem ilyen volt a kapuja.
> De......az igaz, ezert vagy Te a kapitany es ha jol emlekszem en csak olyan "kapitany fele"


Mondom is. A borospince természetesen ugyanaz. A kapuja is ugyanaz. A különbség azonban az, ha időkapun át lépünk be, akkor a középkori zamatú boroshordókat találjuk benne.
Gondolhatjátok, ezek mennyivel biobbak, mint a maiak. Nem kell ott éveket tölteni, elég 10 nap ivászat. Na, ki csatlakozik?  :111:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> Mondom is. A borospince természetesen ugyanaz. A kapuja is ugyanaz. A különbség azonban az, ha időkapun át lépünk be, akkor a középkori zamatú boroshordókat találjuk benne.
> Gondolhatjátok, ezek mennyivel biobbak, mint a maiak. Nem kell ott éveket tölteni, elég 10 nap ivászat. Na, ki csatlakozik?  :111:


 
En allergias vagyok a borra. Ami eleg "takarekos" mert egy felpohartol 
ugy erzem mint aki 10 napig ivott.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En allergias vagyok a borra. Ami eleg "takarekos" mert egy felpohartol
> ugy erzem mint aki 10 napig ivott.


Akkor egy félpohárnyira megyünk. Viszünk mosógépet is, hogy lefoglad magad, míg kiisszuk a hordókat.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> Akkor egy félpohárnyira megyünk. Viszünk mosógépet is, hogy lefoglad magad, míg kiisszuk a hordókat.


 
Azert eddig nem errol volt szo, hogy elmegyunk, beborozunk es kozben kimosunk.    
Erre nem is lehetett szavazni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> Mondom is. A borospince természetesen ugyanaz. A kapuja is ugyanaz. A különbség azonban az, ha időkapun át lépünk be, akkor a középkori zamatú boroshordókat találjuk benne.
> Gondolhatjátok, ezek mennyivel biobbak, mint a maiak. Nem kell ott éveket tölteni, elég 10 nap ivászat. Na, ki csatlakozik?  :111:




Én nem vagyok algériás rá.

Mehetünk.


Az egri egyházi borospince pont jó lesz.

Hét vármegye, hét éves készletét tárolták ott. Az egyes pinceszárnyak hossza , vagy 70 méter. Minden évjárat külön soron, melyek merőlegesek a vármegyék pincéire, így elég könnyű logisztika alapján tudtak rendszerezni.

A boroshordókat ugyan úgy kénezték, mint ma. De szerintem volt elég kádár, aki hordóban fizette be azt a 10% -ot amit akkor nagyon sokalltak. 
( látnák ma. pf...:2: )
Szóval lehet hogy átfejtették a bort egy új hordóba es kész. A régit meg kidobták. Egy öreg bor biztos érzékenyebb a fahordó anyagára, de voltak ott szakemberek. 
A gönci hordó volt egy egység. 75 lityi körül. 
Szerintem elég lesz. 

*Betoppanunk oda ,kigurtjuk a Zemplén Vármegye tokaji 1876-os, 3 puttonyos asszút és vissza transzportálunk.

*

A szociban volt egy csodálatos terv, ami alapján az egri pincéket "kezelték". Nos rendelkezésre állt egy remek anyag, a beton. Amelyik pincét nem öntötték ki tömör betonnal , annak a falát felbetonozták mennyezetig._* A hülye nemespenész nem akart a betonon megmaradni. Nincs nemespenész, nincs bor erjedés a pincében. Megdöglesztették az öko szisztémát.*_

Második feladatként, a pincéből hazafelé beugrunk az egri tanács, 1972 évi julius 12. gyűlésére. Az asztalon lévő vizespoharakba bort töltünk, én beordítok: nemespenész -
_*- Pofánvágom a szakértő betonos cég vezetőjét, rácsapok a tanácselnök homlokára és futás transzportálni. -*_

Holnap elmegyek a levéltárba, megnézem az újságokat , milyen pofát vágtak.  De lehet hogy 100 évre titkosították a közgyűlés jegyzőkönyvét:
-_* "Az 5 évesó pinceterv megbeszélése közben, mikor a volt egyházi pincék reurbanizációs tervének témájához értek, egy csapat másvilági jelent meg a megrökönyödött szenátorok között. Miközben a 7.sz. állami építőipari vállalat elnökét testileg inzultálták, a "nemespenész" kulcsszó hanzott el. 
A Tanácselnök elvtárs, eközben a saját homlokára csapott és ezért nam láthatta jól , hogyan tünnek el az idegenek. A gyűlés, nagyon jókedvel tért véget, mert egyedi ötletként jó minőségi szocialista bort kínáltak fel a meggyötört publikumnak."



*_


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

A "Szepasszonyok Volgye"-rol beszelunk? Ott mar voltam.2 -szer is. 
Nem emlekszem semmire.   Az, hogy lehet ??   
Az tanacsolom, hogy dokumentaljuk azt, hogy ott voltunk. Talan az "alergiasok"-ra lehet bizni ezt a feladatot.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

A romantikus középkorba, mert én lennék a legokosabb









*0*0%
A jövőbe, hogy ne is lássam ezt a korszakot.









*1*4.17%
Ha házasságkötésem előtti napra, kupánvágni magam.









*2*8.33%
Visszamennék és megragadnám az elszalasztott percet









*4*16.67%
Vissza, kihúzni Rayman gépét, ne kérdezzen zöldeket









*0*0%
Vissza, elbúcsúzni valakitől, hogy mégegyszer lássam.









*7*29.17%
Vissza a jövőbe.









*1*4.17%
Megsúgnám magamnak a lottó számokat a jövőből.









*3*12.50%
_Valószínűleg másokért használnám fel, a lehetőséget_









*6*25.00%
Szavazó: *24*. A szavazás lezárva

Erre persze nem is lehetett szavazni. Mikor lett a szavazas lezarva?  Azt lehet, hogy csak valtoztatjuk a szabalyokat a szavazastol fuggetlenul vagy azt akarjatok mondani, hogy mindenki aki "masokert hasznalna fel a lehetoseget" a borospincere gondolt? ...es az "elszalasztott percek"szinten ezek voltak?


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Voltam híres tokaji pincékben, ahol nem betonoztak alá a nemespenésznek. Pl. Pap Miklós bácsi pincéje, ahová még Japánból is jöttek. Bizony már a török időkben is borospince volt. Valóban időutazásnak tűnt. Főleg, hogy végig is kóstoltuk évjáratok szerint. De a plébánia pincéje is hiába van mélyen, mégis felemelő érzés ott tartózkodni. Bizony még hordót is kéneztünk ott. Ide nem jutott el az elvtársak újszerű pincerenoválási módszere. Már meg mi legyen a mosógéppel? Öntsünk bele egy kis törkölyt? mert az is finom ám.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Infinity írta:


> A romantikus középkorba, mert én lennék a legokosabb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
24 szavazó, a szavazás lezárva. Nem értem, a szavazás megvolt. A romantikus középkor borospincéi beleférnek a kategóriába, úgy érzem.Első pont, 0,0 szavazat. Igaz, hogy nem túl sok szavazat esett rá, de evés közben jön meg az étvágy. A mosóporról sincs szó szavazáskor, pedig az is kell ha beindítjuk a gépet. Egyszóval vannak idulási paraméterek, de menet közben jöhetnek előre nem tervezett problémák. Ezért rugalmasnak kell lennünk. /szerintem/


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

Remelem nem engem kerdezel Alberth?  Mert nekem ehhez at kell "programoznom" magam. Eddig ugy volt hogy megyunk "valahova, de nem tudtuk hova" es ez eddig vilagos volt, de most azt hiszem csak befizetunk egy 2 napos "Borkostolo turara" valahol. 
Mit csinaljunk a mosogeppel??? Mosunk.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> 24 szavazó, a szavazás lezárva. Nem értem, a szavazás megvolt. A romantikus középkor borospincéi beleférnek a kategóriába, úgy érzem.Első pont, 0,0 szavazat. Igaz, hogy nem túl sok szavazat esett rá, de evés közben jön meg az étvágy. A mosóporról sincs szó szavazáskor, pedig az is kell ha beindítjuk a gépet. Egyszóval vannak idulási paraméterek, de menet közben jöhetnek előre nem tervezett problémák. Ezért rugalmasnak kell lennünk. /szerintem/


 
Szoval Te azt mondod, hogy Badacsony? Ok. Ez eleg "rugalmas" ?


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Jó, benne vagyok, leredukáljuk a 10 napot kettőre, aztán új utazást tervezhetünk. A mosógép jó lesz arra, hogy a középkori szerzetesek számára egy nagymosást eszközöljünk...


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Infinity írta:


> Szoval Te azt mondod, hogy Badacsony? Ok. Ez eleg "rugalmas" ?


Kezeljük rugalmasan, nekem Badacsony megteszi, jók a borok, szép a vidék. Vajon van szerzetesrend ott, hogy kimossunk nekik?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

Akkor most van egy felesleges "idokapunk"pedig nem volt konnyu megtalalni.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> Kezeljük rugalmasan, nekem Badacsony megteszi, jók a borok, szép a vidék. Vajon van szerzetesrend ott, hogy kimossunk nekik?


 Ez igaz, de ha Egerbe megyunk akkor ott a "reverenda alatt "palinka is van. Komoly kerdes ez Kapitany. Talan beszeljuk at a tobbiekkel ! 
Tenyleg , hogy vannak a tobbiek ???


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

Van víz a mosáshoz, a szociban a főutca átépítésnél megváltoztatták a talajszintet. A víz meg nem akar valahogy felfelé folyni. 

Az egész pincerendszer úszik. 

Nagy mosodát lehet csinálni.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Rayman írta:


> Van víz a mosáshoz, a szociban a főutca átépítésnél megváltoztatták a talajszintet. A víz meg nem akar valahogy felfelé folyni.
> 
> Az egész pincerendszer úszik.
> 
> Nagy mosodát lehet csinálni.


Akkor menjünk az időkapun a középkorba. Badacsonyi középkori borospince-járás. Mi leszünk a kóstolóangyalok és a reverendamosógépkezelők....


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

Infinity írta:


> Akkor most van egy felesleges "idokapunk"pedig nem volt konnyu megtalalni.



Nem felesleges . 

Lesz még itt csúszás elég.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Meg se merem mondani mert meg lefokoznak.



Hasonlít rá.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> Akkor menjünk az időkapun a középkorba. Badacsonyi középkori borospince-járás. Mi leszünk a kóstolóangyalok és a reverendamosógépkezelők....



És a csajok ? 

Hogy lehet nélkülük szórakozni?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 121627


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

*Az egykori érseki pincerendszer*​ *Az ország 21 csodájának egyike*​ A török megszállás után az Egerbe visszatérő Fenessy György püspök mán nem akar a Várban lakni. A polgári városban vásárol két építési telket és a palota építéséhez szükséges tufa követ a mögöttes dombból termelik ki. Ezáltal egyrészt megépül a palota, másrészt kialakul a hatalmas pincerendszer, ahol a Gyöngyöstől Munkácsig terjedő szőlőterületekről származó borok tizedét, az egyházi adót tárolták. Ez évente 11 - 12 millió bort jelentett. A pincerendszer a Hatvani kaputól a Rác kapuig 3 kilométer hosszan nyúlt el város alatt. A pince legszebb része az oszlopos terem, ahol 7 x 7 pinceág sakktáblaszerűen hálózza be a teret.
Az 1947-es államosítás után a pincét nem használták, állagában megroggyant, életveszélyes lett. A 70-es évek végén vasbeton szerkezettel megerősítik, a nagyon veszélyes szakaszokat betonnal betömedékelik. Hibát követnek el azonban, hogy nedvesség ellen nem szigetelik az alagutakat, ezáltal a betonon átszivárog a talajvíz. De így a tufából kimosott mészből csodálatos cseppkőszerű mész képződményeket alakultak ki a falakon.
Jelenleg a turista sétálás közben a felszínen a török utáni barokk várost ismerheti meg. A pincerendszert a város az Európai Kulturális Főváros 2010 pályázat keretében kívánta eredetileg hasznosítani. Mivel nem Eger nyerte a versengést, így más források kellett nézni, így a Nemzeti Fejlesztési Tervben kapott helyet a kiállítás. Ebben a pincében fogja a város bemutatni életképekben, interaktív jelenetekben, fény- és hanghatásokkal gazdagítva a város történetét 1004-től (a püspökség alapításától), 1687-ig (a törökök kivonulásáig).
A pincerendszert az ország 21 csodája közé sorolták a 2007. januári jelölések során. Csak a város lakosain, a látogatókon múlik, hogy a február 15. után esedékes szavazáson sikerül-e szavazataikkal bejuttatni a Város a város a alatt-at az ország 7 csodája közé. Kérjük figyelje honlapunkat és a város honlapját (www.eger.hu) a szavazás feltételeiről.
A Város a város alatt a Széchenyi utcáról az Érsek-udvaron keresztül haladva az Érseki Palota mögött található.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Rayman írta:


> És a csajok ?
> 
> Hogy lehet nélkülük szórakozni?


Csak módjával, mert ha a múltbeli populációt megzavarod, pl. gyermeked születne, azzal megváltozna a múlt és az egész családfád. Talán ha visszajönnél, nem is az lennél, mint aki elment.
A csajok viszont megnézhetik, hogy valóban csak pálinka van e a reverenda alatt...?:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> Csak módjával, mert ha a múltbeli populációt megzavarod, pl. gyermeked születne, azzal megváltozna a múlt és az egész családfád. Talán ha visszajönnél, nem is az lennél, mint aki elment.
> A csajok viszont megnézhetik, hogy valóban csak pálinka van e a reverenda alatt...?:mrgreen:




Kapitány Úr.

Csak szórakozásról volt szó.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Rayman írta:


> Kapitány Úr.
> 
> Csak szórakozásról volt szó.


Elkalandoztam, néha a kapitányt is helyre kell tenni.
Azért megnézném a boroskupák mögül, hogy táncoltak és énekeltek a középkori badacsonyi magyar lányok, menyecskék. Talán még én is táncra perdülnék és összepengetném a sarkanytyúmat!
Ihaj-csuhaj fehérnép,
Hadd járjon a mosógép...!


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

Én az akarok lenni, aki akkor voltam, mikor az akartam lenni aki most vagyok.


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 8)

Infinity írta:


> Remelem nem engem kerdezel Alberth?  Mert nekem ehhez at kell "programoznom" magam. Eddig ugy volt hogy megyunk "valahova, de nem tudtuk hova" es ez eddig vilagos volt, de most azt hiszem csak befizetunk egy 2 napos "Borkostolo turara" valahol.
> Mit csinaljunk a mosogeppel??? Mosunk.


a mosógépet feltétlenül vinni kell, abban van néhány rozsdamentes alkatrész, amit átalakítunk pálinkafőzésre....


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Rayman írta:


> Én az akarok lenni, aki akkor voltam, mikor az akartam lenni aki most vagyok.


Nem kellene lelkiekben erősödnöd egy keveset, mielőtt átlépnénk az időkaput? Van nekünk pszichiáterünk egyáltalán?:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

böbike írta:


> a mosógépet feltétlenül vinni kell, abban van néhány rozsdamentes alkatrész, amit átalakítunk pálinkafőzésre....



Bár láttam hogyan főzik a pálinkát, de nem volt módomban a technológiát jobban szemügyre venni. 

Az átalakításban nem tudok segédkezni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> Nem kellene lelkiekben erősödnöd egy keveset, mielőtt átlépnénk az időkaput? Van nekünk pszichiáterünk egyáltalán?:mrgreen:



Vanegy holografikus doktorunk.


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 8)

Rayman írta:


> Bár láttam hogyan főzik a pálinkát, de nem volt módomban a technológiát jobban szemügyre venni.
> 
> Az átalakításban nem tudok segédkezni.


Nem baj.
Majd erősítjük közben a lelked


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

böbike írta:


> Nem baj.
> Majd erősítjük közben a lelked



A minap jött egy SMS a telómra, este . Úgy megijedtem hogy begörcsölt a lábam. 

Biztos jól vagyok.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

*Town under the town - 
former archbishopric wine-cellar-system*​ *One of the 21 wonders of Hungary*​ György Fenessy, the bishop from Eger, as he returned in 1688 to Eger after the march out of the Turks, he didn't want to leave in the Castle. He buys in the town two building grounds and necessary the tuff-stone the extracted from the hillside behind the palace. So they achieved double result: the palace was finished and directly below it a wine-cellar-system, where they stored the 10% tithe of the wines what from Gyöngyös to Munkačevo (today Ukraine) grew, it was in year 11-12 milion liters. The wine-cellar-system run in 3 km (1,85 miles) from the Hatvani to the Rác Gate. Today is the nicest part the Column Hall.
The cellar was not used after the nationalization in 1947, its condition sank and it became life-danger. They strengthened it with steel-concrete on the end of the 70-es, the very dangerous parts were closed up. But they made a great mistake: the concrete would not be water-proofed, so the water pans the lime from the tuff-stone and creates wonderful dripstone formations.
Eger wanted utilize the cellar-system in the competition Europe's Cultural Capital 2010. Today it's a part of the National Development Plan, and we have the chance to realise to project. Tourists can get acquainted today on the surface with the town what was built after the Turks. The history of the town will be presented here from 1004 (establishment of the bishopric) till 1687 (the march out of the Turks).
The wine-cellar-system got in January 2007. into the 21 wonders of Hungary. It depends on the inhabitants of the town, and ont he visitors of the cellar-system if it gets into the first 7 by the votes on e-mail or SMS. Look for the e-mail adress or phone number on our web-site.
One can approach the cellar-system from the Széchenyi street, through the Érsek-udvar (Bishop-court), behind the Archiepiscopal Palace.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

Rayman írta:


> *Az egykori érseki pincerendszer. **Az ország 21 csodájának egyike*
> 
> 21 csoda van az orszagban? Van valakinek egy listaja errol?
> 
> En most lelepek ill. kilepek, de a listat megkoszonnem.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

Ez egy üres üzenet.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

Infinity írta:


> Rayman írta:
> 
> 
> > *Az egykori érseki pincerendszer. **Az ország 21 csodájának egyike*
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 8)

Nah. még szerettem volna egy pár képet feltölteni.

DSe a technika ördöge nem akarja.

Megyek amíg rosszat nem mondok.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 8)

Hát én a Budapesti Sportarénát nem raktam volna bele. Ugyanis a Debreceni Főnix-csarnok is bekerülhetne ugyanúgy. De nem a modern való oda, hanem aminek történelmi, vagy tájjelegű vonzata is van.
Az Egri vár a minarettel pl. sokkal inkább ide sorolandó.
Menjünk vissza az időben és nézzük meg Buda Várát Mátyás király korában...
Na mit szóltok a következő utazáshoz?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

Rayman írta:


> Ez egy üres üzenet.


 
Ez egy uzenet kep nelkul ?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

Rayman írta:


> Infinity írta:
> 
> 
> > Há' pesze:
> ...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 8)

alberth írta:


> Hát én a Budapesti Sportarénát nem raktam volna bele. Ugyanis a Debreceni Főnix-csarnok is bekerülhetne ugyanúgy. De nem a modern való oda, hanem aminek történelmi, vagy tájjelegű vonzata is van.
> Az Egri vár a minarettel pl. sokkal inkább ide sorolandó.
> Menjünk vissza az időben és nézzük meg Buda Várát Mátyás király korában...
> Na mit szóltok a következő utazáshoz?


 
Menjunk csodarol-csodara !


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 9)

Első csoda a Debreceni Főnix csarnok legyen?:555:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 9)

alberth írta:


> Első csoda a Debreceni Főnix csarnok legyen?:555:




Nézzük meg.


MIlyen ma ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Szeptember 9)

Itt tulajdonkeppen mi folyik? Debrecenbe megyunk?? Ez az utazas a nagy utazas ?  Fapadossal ? Etkezo kocsi nelkul?     

Amikor a szavazas lezarul akkor ugy volt, hogy megyunk a jovobe, mert ugy vettuk  - ki szamolta ugy? - hogy akik "masokert hasznalnak fel a
lehetoseget "azok is a jovobe jonnek "_masokert_". Ezenkivul voltak a "lottosok", akik " latni se akarjak"hogy mi van, ja es azok akik "fejbe akartak vagni magukat a hazassag "miatt. Azok is johetnek a jovobe. Talaltam neki 2 video klippet, hogy ezt hogy kell helyre hozni, es igy oket is szamoljuk a tobbseghez._ A jovohoz_, mert abban maradtunk. 

Hazassagi tanacsadas:
Part. 1.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwMYMiOyh1A&mode=related&search=
Part. 2.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr9nimp6sW0


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 9)

Ezt mar en is kerdeztem #*443* , mi folyik itt , de ugy latszik az elso Pilota/Kapitany es Rayman " atprogramoztak" magukat borkostolasra. 

Persze ha tudtak volna masok is , hogy "Borkostolora"megyunk valoszinu, hogy tobbet szavaztak volna.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 9)

Szavazzunk, ki szereti a sült pulykát? Mert Debrecenbe kéne menni, pulykakakast kéne venni...! Itt megint a múltba lenne érdemes menni, mert jó kukoricás biopulykákat neveltek még annak idején. Látogassuk meg Csokonai Vitéz Mihály uramékat, kimegyünk a Nagyerdőre pulykát sütni a szabadba, aztán megnézzük, mi van a csikóbőrös kulacs fenekén. Majd Dedikáltatunk egy-egy példányt a Csokonai-verseskötetből. A jelenben így vagyont fognak érni... Ki mit szól az indítványhoz?


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 9)

alberth írta:


> Szavazzunk, ki szereti a sült pulykát? Mert Debrecenbe kéne menni, pulykakakast kéne venni...! Itt megint a múltba lenne érdemes menni, mert jó kukoricás biopulykákat neveltek még annak idején. Látogassuk meg Csokonai Vitéz Mihály uramékat, kimegyünk a Nagyerdőre pulykát sütni a szabadba, aztán megnézzük, mi van a csikóbőrös kulacs fenekén. Majd Dedikáltatunk egy-egy példányt a Csokonai-verseskötetből. A jelenben így vagyont fognak érni... Ki mit szól az indítványhoz?


Naaagyon jóóó 
eszem-iszom és még pénz is...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 9)

alberth írta:


> Szavazzunk, ki szereti a sült pulykát? Mert Debrecenbe kéne menni, pulykakakast kéne venni...! Itt megint a múltba lenne érdemes menni, mert jó kukoricás biopulykákat neveltek még annak idején. Látogassuk meg Csokonai Vitéz Mihály uramékat, kimegyünk a Nagyerdőre pulykát sütni a szabadba, aztán megnézzük, mi van a csikóbőrös kulacs fenekén. Majd Dedikáltatunk egy-egy példányt a Csokonai-verseskötetből. A jelenben így vagyont fognak érni... Ki mit szól az indítványhoz?


 
A sult pulykara a szavazatom : IGEN , mert nagyon ehes vagyok most!   Szoval barhova megyunk , barmivel, en azt mondom, hogy vigyuk a sult pulykat !


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 9)

alberth írta:


> Szavazzunk, ki szereti a sült pulykát? Mert Debrecenbe kéne menni, pulykakakast kéne venni...! Itt megint a múltba lenne érdemes menni, mert jó kukoricás biopulykákat neveltek még annak idején. Látogassuk meg Csokonai Vitéz Mihály uramékat, kimegyünk a Nagyerdőre pulykát sütni a szabadba, aztán megnézzük, mi van a csikóbőrös kulacs fenekén. Majd Dedikáltatunk egy-egy példányt a Csokonai-verseskötetből. A jelenben így vagyont fognak érni... Ki mit szól az indítványhoz?


 
Nem tudom, hogy megyunk-e a multba(most), de ezt az otletet el ne felejtsuk ! Annyira szeretem ahogy fogalmazol, mindig felvidit !


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 9)

böbike írta:


> Naaagyon jóóó  eszem-iszom és még pénz is...


 
Te leszel a penztaros Bobike !


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 9)

Szavazásra bocsátandó, egy kis kedvcsináló... Utazzunk?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 9)

En erre szavazok. 
Persze ha meg mindig biciklivel josz Alberth, akkor a csomagtarton vihetjuk a tobbit is !


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 9)

Itt az időgép. A csomagtartón vihetjük a többit. Ha nem fér fel, akkor helyben fogyasztjuk...


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 10)

alberth írta:


> Szavazásra bocsátandó, egy kis kedvcsináló... Utazzunk?



Én nem ehetek ilyet. 

Tiltja a vallásom.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 10)

Rayman írta:


> Én nem ehetek ilyet.
> 
> Tiltja a vallásom.


 
Ezt mondtam en is a Mamamnak, de azt mondta, hogy nincs olyan vallas ami tiltja a sargarepat es kelbimbot.   Szoval "potluck"?


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 10)

Rayman írta:


> Én nem ehetek ilyet.
> 
> Tiltja a vallásom.


Egyszerű a megoldás, át kell térni olyan vallásra, ami nem tiltja. Persze, melyik vallás tiltja a sültpulyka evést?:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 10)

alberth írta:


> Egyszerű a megoldás, át kell térni olyan vallásra, ami nem tiltja. Persze, melyik vallás tiltja a sültpulyka evést?:mrgreen:



Semmelyik. 

Csak nem eszek olyat ami repült, szaladgált.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 10)

Rayman írta:


> Semmelyik.
> 
> Csak nem eszek olyat ami repült, szaladgált.


Egyszóval: vegetáriánus vagy? Nem baj, addig mosni fogsz, míg mi pulykasültet eszünk. Visszük ám a mosógépet is. Kimossuk Csokonai ruháit, ágyneműjét, meg kiboxoljuk a csizmáját...:mrgreen::-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 11)

alberth írta:


> Egyszóval: vegetáriánus vagy? Nem baj, addig mosni fogsz, míg mi pulykasültet eszünk. Visszük ám a mosógépet is. Kimossuk Csokonai ruháit, ágyneműjét, meg kiboxoljuk a csizmáját...:mrgreen::-D


 
Azokon a kepeken sok minden mas is volt mint a pulyka. Szerintem senki nem marad ehen  Nem ugy mint az en vacsora vendegeim akik azt kertek, hogy fozzek "gulyas" es utana kiderult, hogy Ok nem tudtak,hogy a gulyasba van hus - igen a holdrol voltak  ??- en pedig nem tudtam, hogy kivetel nelkul mindenki vegetarianus. Mondjuk 1 vendegrol azert tudnom kellett volna   az viszont kiment a fejembol, :-D de erre jo a "borkostolas" ( ures gyomorra) felora mulva mindenki bekesen aludt az asztal korul.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 11)

Rayman írta:


> Semmelyik.
> Csak nem eszek olyat ami repült, szaladgált.


 
Megmondom oszinten ez engem megnyugtat  akkor ezek szerint nem vagyok veszelybe ha repkedek.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 11)

Hát meg lehet enni innen mindent, a pulykasültön kívül is. Vannak itt levelek, gyökerek, gyümölcsök, tej, kalács, bor. Egyszóval Debrecen ilyen vendéglátó. Rayman le tudja foglalni magát evéssel is. De akkor ki fog mosni?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 11)

alberth írta:


> Egyszóval: vegetáriánus vagy? Nem baj, addig mosni fogsz, míg mi pulykasültet eszünk. Visszük ám a mosógépet is. Kimossuk Csokonai ruháit, ágyneműjét, meg kiboxoljuk a csizmáját...:mrgreen::-D



OKé !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 11)

alberth írta:


> Hát meg lehet enni innen mindent, a pulykasültön kívül is. Vannak itt levelek, gyökerek, gyümölcsök, tej, kalács, bor. Egyszóval Debrecen ilyen vendéglátó. Rayman le tudja foglalni magát evéssel is. De akkor ki fog mosni?


Nem értek hozzá nem volt patak a ház előtt.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 11)

Infinity írta:


> Azokon a kepeken sok minden mas is volt mint a pulyka. Szerintem senki nem marad ehen  Nem ugy mint az en vacsora vendegeim akik azt kertek, hogy fozzek "gulyas" es utana kiderult, hogy Ok nem tudtak,hogy a gulyasba van hus - igen a holdrol voltak  ??- en pedig nem tudtam, hogy kivetel nelkul mindenki vegetarianus. Mondjuk 1 vendegrol azert tudnom kellett volna   az viszont kiment a fejembol, :-D de erre jo a "borkostolas" ( ures gyomorra) felora mulva mindenki bekesen aludt az asztal korul.



Az a buli , mikor 40 fok meleg van és bekóstolnak. Mikor kijönnek a levegőre a pincéből.


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 11)

Rayman írta:


> Nem értek hozzá nem volt patak a ház előtt.


ne bujj ki a munka alól, mosógéppel könnyebb...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 12)

Rayman írta:


> Nem értek hozzá nem volt patak a ház előtt.


 
Szerintem ez a hir elkeseriti Alberthtet, mert akkor ezek szerint Iluska sem volt ott ?


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 13)

Infinity írta:


> Szerintem ez a hir elkeseriti Alberthtet, mert akkor ezek szerint Iluska sem volt ott ?


Nem messze van a puszta, ha már ott vagyunk, meglátogatjuk Iluskát is és megtanítjuk géppel mosni a patakban. Így Jancsival több ideje jut a szerelmeskedésre, sőt... 
De mit szól ehhez a mostohája, aki banya? Elraboljuk a múltból? Így Iluska megszabadulna tőle.:-D:mrgreen: :-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 13)

alberth írta:


> Nem messze van a puszta, ha már ott vagyunk, meglátogatjuk Iluskát is és megtanítjuk géppel mosni a patakban. Így Jancsival több ideje jut a szerelmeskedésre, sőt...
> De mit szól ehhez a mostohája, aki banya? Elraboljuk a múltból? Így Iluska megszabadulna tőle.:-D:mrgreen: :-D


 







Tehat Ok is jonnek? Vagy atirjuk/ irod a Janos Vitezt? Miert nem a banya mossa..mossa ? ( bocs, az az Agnes asszony aki a lepedojet mossa, mossa) Ugy meg tobb idejuk lenne.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 13)

Infinity írta:


> Tehat Ok is jonnek? Vagy atirjuk/ irod a Janos Vitezt? Miert nem a banya mossa..mossa ? ( bocs, az az Agnes asszony aki a lepedojet mossa, mossa) Ugy meg tobb idejuk lenne.


Rendben van, fogjuk be a banyát mosni, de nem a mosógéppel! Azt már nem! Koptassa csak el a nagy karmait-körmeit... Hideg patak, hamuzsír, mángorlófa. Csak szegény Jancsi nem tud gyönyörködni a térdeiben, miközben felgyűri a szoknyáját. Pedig ott szokott heverészni a patak melletti zöld fűben. Kinek van szép térde, keble?

De nem ám a patak csillámló habjára,
Hanem a patakban egy szőke kislyányra,
A szőke kislyánynak karcsu termetére,
Szép hosszú hajára, gömbölyű keblére.

Kisleány szoknyája térdig föl van hajtva,
Mivelhogy ruhákat mos a fris patakba';
Kilátszik a vízből két szép térdecskéje
Kukoricza Jancsi gyönyörűségére.








Iluskát ugyanis áthozzuk, jó lesz a RTL-klubba, vagy Tv-2-be.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 14)

alberth írta:


> Rendben van, fogjuk be a banyát mosni, de nem a mosógéppel! Azt már nem! Koptassa csak el a nagy karmait-körmeit... Hideg patak, hamuzsír, mángorlófa. Csak szegény Jancsi nem tud gyönyörködni a térdeiben, miközben felgyűri a szoknyáját. Pedig ott szokott heverészni a patak melletti zöld fűben. Kinek van szép térde, keble?
> 
> De nem ám a patak csillámló habjára,
> Hanem a patakban egy szőke kislyányra,
> ...


 
  Igazad van Alberth mosson a banya a patakba ( bar azt hittem, hogy vegre megoldottuk, hogy mit csinaljuk a mosogeppel !   ) .
Jancsi majd gyonyorkodik Iluska terdeben es..........minden masban, mashol !  Jancsi eddig sem annyira a patakhoz ragaszkodott, vagy en teljesen felreertettem a Janos Vitezt !!??


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 14)

Csak egy kerdes.  Hol van Rayman?? :roll:


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 14)

Infinity írta:


> Csak egy kerdes.  Hol van Rayman?? :roll:


Remélem, nem időutazásra indult nélkülünk? Talán a banya érdekli annyira, vagy mosógépet árul egy debreceni pulykafarmon? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 14)

Infinity írta:


> Csak egy kerdes.  Hol van Rayman?? :roll:



Bocsi , volt egy kis munkám. ( Pécs Kaposvár környékén ) 

Időnként dolgozni is kell.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 14)

alberth írta:


> Remélem, nem időutazásra indult nélkülünk? Talán a banya érdekli annyira, vagy mosógépet árul egy debreceni pulykafarmon? :mrgreen:




Debrecen ? Szép.  DE egy kicsit kiesik az útvonalamból. 28- án biztoss hogy járok arra. Hol az a mosható pulyka ? 

Nyíregyházára járok minden héten.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 14)

Rayman írta:


> Debrecen ? Szép.  DE egy kicsit kiesik az útvonalamból. 28- án biztoss hogy járok arra. Hol az a mosható pulyka ?
> Nyíregyházára járok minden héten.


 

 Nekem meg Nyiregyhaza esik ki,..........de nagyon.  Lehet, hogy tisztaznunk kellett volna az elejen, hogy mi az " utvonalad" !! ???
Van valami " csoda " Nyiregyhazan a 21 csodabol ? Lassan ugy nez ki, hogy akarmilyen kis csoda is megteszi !:-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 15)

Infinity írta:


> Nekem meg Nyiregyhaza esik ki,..........de nagyon.  Lehet, hogy tisztaznunk kellett volna az elejen, hogy mi az " utvonalad" !! ???
> Van valami " csoda " Nyiregyhazan a 21 csodabol ? Lassan ugy nez ki, hogy akarmilyen kis csoda is megteszi !:-D



Csoda az van !


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 15)

Az OTP székháza, hatalmas nagy égszínkék, frissen felújított rokokó stílusú épület. Csodálatos! Szép az új vasútállomás is. Sóstó-vadaspark - állandó fejlesztés alatt. Itt született az Izraelből vásárolt elefánt kicsije. Nem is tudták, hogy hasas elefántot vettek. A kiselefánt neve Lacika!
Egyet fizet, kettőt kap. Ritka, hogy elefánt fial zárt tartásban, még az indiai is, nemhogy az afrikai, mint a Lacika anyukája.
Még jó, hogy az elefántot nem a gólya hozza. Szegény gólya... igen kóvályogna a súlytól....:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 15)

alberth írta:


> Az OTP székháza, hatalmas nagy égszínkék, frissen felújított rokokó stílusú épület. Csodálatos! Szép az új vasútállomás is. Sóstó-vadaspark - állandó fejlstés alatt. Itt született az Izraelből vásárolt elefánt kicsije. Nem is tudták, hogy hasas elefántot vettek. A kiselefánt neve Lacika!
> Egyet fizet, kettőt kap. Ritka, hogy elefánt fial zárt tartásban, még az indiai is, nemhogy az afrikai, mint a Lacika anyukája.
> Még jó, hogy az elefántot nem a gólya hozza. Szegény gólya... igen kóvályogna a súlytól....:mrgreen:




Segítsünk az elefántnak pelenkát mosni ?


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 15)

Debrecen egyre híresebb az állatairól (is) ))
valami tigrist is mutattak TV-ben, h. menyasszonyt keresnek neki... talán nekik is lesz utódjuk.. ( egy kihalófélben lévő fajról volt szó..)
akkor aztán tényleg Debrecenbe kéne menni - nemcsak Leonardó miatt..


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 15)

Katalina írta:


> Debrecen egyre híresebb az állatairól (is) ))
> valami tigrist is mutattak TV-ben, h. menyasszonyt keresnek neki... talán nekik is lesz utódjuk.. ( egy kihalófélben lévő fajról volt szó..)
> akkor aztán tényleg Debrecenbe kéne menni - nemcsak Leonardó miatt..




Jajja. 

Ugye nem inkasszózol .


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 15)

Eredeti szerző *Infinity* 

 
_:grin: Nekem meg Nyiregyhaza esik ki,..........de nagyon. :grin: Lehet, hogy tisztaznunk kellett volna az elejen, hogy mi az " utvonalad" !! ???_
_Van valami " csoda " Nyiregyhazan a 21 csodabol ? Lassan ugy nez ki, hogy akarmilyen kis csoda is megteszi !:grin: _



Rayman írta:


> Csoda az van !


 
Hol van a csoda ?
Nyiregyhazan??? Akkor mindenkeppen odamenjunk, ha az a "Csodautvonal"  

Lapozgatva itt a "naptart", jobb ha odaerunk oktoberben, mert hogy "October borozo "  Csak ne marciusban mert en
nem vagyok a legjobb szantasba-vetesbe.

*Hónapsoroló*

Január elöl jár,
A nyomán február.
Március szántóveto,
Április nevetteto.
Május szépen zöldello,
Június nevelo,
Július érlelo,
Augusztus csépelo,
Szeptember gyümölcshozó,
*Október borozó,*
November télelo,
December piheno.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 15)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Az OTP székháza, hatalmas nagy égszínkék, frissen felújított rokokó stílusú épület. Csodálatos! Szép az új vasútállomás is. Sóstó-vadaspark - állandó fejlstés alatt. Itt született az Izraelből vásárolt elefánt kicsije. Nem is tudták, hogy hasas elefántot vettek. A kiselefánt neve Lacika!_
_Egyet fizet, kettőt kap. Ritka, hogy elefánt fial zárt tartásban, még az indiai is, nemhogy az afrikai, mint a Lacika anyukája._
_Még jó, hogy az elefántot nem a gólya hozza. Szegény gólya... igen kóvályogna a súlytól....:grin::mrgreen::grin:_




Rayman írta:


> Segítsünk az elefántnak pelenkát mosni ?


 

WOW!! :roll: :roll: :roll: Ezt majd talan dontsetek el ketten !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 15)

Infinity írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *alberth*
> 
> 
> ...



Pedig én csak az elvi végrehajtásban segétkeztem volna.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 15)

Rayman írta:


> Pedig én csak az elvi végrehajtásban segétkeztem volna.


 
WOW!! :roll: :roll: :roll: Ennek az "elvi vegrehajtasat" is talan dontsetek el ketten! 

Mi lehet az az "elvi vegrehajtas"??


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

Gyerekek, ez itt mitől GUMISZOBA?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 15)

Talan olvass bele !


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 15)

Talan a Kakukk besegithet az "elvi vegrehajtasba"!


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

Beleolvastam de semmi...........


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

ha pelenkát(vagy mit kell mosni)az nagyon xar dolog


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

ezt én nem értem 2x is írtam Infinity után aztán semmi,eltünt a beírás,de akkor sem mosok semmit


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

ullácik túl gyors voltam ,mert meglettek


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 15)

Nyugodtan irjal meg be 6-szor Kakukk! ....es utana rendezunk egy kis unnepseget, hogy Allando Tag lettel !


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

gyilkolom a gépet de csak 0-ákat nem akarok írni ,valahogy olcsó lenne


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

má csak három


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

kettő


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

egy az nem akar elmenni


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

na vagyok aki vagyok(ezt már egyszer mondtam valahol)


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 15)

Na mi van az űnnepséggel?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 15)

:0: :0: :111: :222: :11: 




akakukk írta:


> Na mi van az űnnepséggel?


 

:0: :222: :00: :0: :0: 

Telefonalok !! :99:

Kar , hogy eltuntel Kakukk, mert meg kitorolhetted volna a "kevesbe tartalmas beirasokat "


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 15)

Most megyünk, vagy maradunk ?????


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 15)

böbike írta:


> Most megyünk, vagy maradunk ?????


 
  Azt hiszem, hogy a csodara varunk most. "Elvileg"


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 15)

Baj van, nagy baj. A 100 kilós Lacika-elefánt tele pelenkája akkora, hogy nem fér bele az automata-mosógépbe. Még az elöltöltősben sem. Javaslom, hogy Iluska mostohája mossa ki a patakban. Jancsi addig furulyázik neki népdalokat.
Pl.: ,,Házunk előtt kedves édesanyám..."


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 16)

Infinity írta:


> WOW!! :roll: :roll: :roll: Ennek az "elvi vegrehajtasat" is talan dontsetek el ketten!
> 
> Mi lehet az az "elvi vegrehajtas"??



Elvileg segítek is.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 16)

Infinity írta:


> Azt hiszem, hogy a csodara varunk most. "Elvileg"




Meg kell várni , míg alkalmas lesz az időpont. 

Nem lehet csak úgy ugrani.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 16)

alberth írta:


> Baj van, nagy baj. A 100 kilós Lacika-elefánt tele pelenkája akkora, hogy nem fér bele az automata-mosógépbe. Még az elöltöltősben sem. Javaslom, hogy Iluska mostohája mossa ki a patakban. Jancsi addig furulyázik neki népdalokat.
> Pl.: ,,Házunk előtt kedves édesanyám..."



Csatolás megtekintése 122830

_*Házunk előtt kedves édesanyám 
van egy magas eperfa 
házunk előtt kedves édesanyám 
van egy magas eperfa 
csipkés annak a levele 
ej de jó szagú 
egy legényért kedves édesanyám 
sose leszek szomorú 

házunk előtt kedves édesanyám 
menen el egy halastó 
s abban úszik kedves édesanyám 
egy fekete koporsó 
ihol nihol kitetszik a 
csipkés szemfedő 
rá van írva kedves édesanyám 
hogy hiába neveltél

*_


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 16)

Csatolás megtekintése 122831

DE jó má' mese is van ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 16)

*DVD-játékos használati utasítás *
(részletek)

01 Olvassa el ezeket e bemutatásokat 
02 Fenntartsa ezeket az utasításokat 
07 Ne dugulja el a szellőző lyukot. A gyártó utasítása szerint felszerelje. 
08 Ne tegye melegség forrása mellett, például a radiátor, a kemence vagy hőmenniséget termelő apparátus mellett. (erősítő is)
11. Csak használhatsa a gyártó által megbízott összekapcsolót/mellékletet 
12. Csak használhatsa a gyártó által megbízott vagy az eladáskor mellékelt kétkerekű kocsit, állványt, gyámot valamint asztalt. Amikor kocsit tol, kerülje a sértést. 
DVD-játékos kezelése előtt alaposan kell olvasnia el a következő utasításokat: 
01. Ne tegye DVD-játékost víz mellett, például fürdőkád mosdótál vagy konyha mellett, vagy nedves helyen vallamint az uszoda mellett. 
02. Ne tegye bármilyen tárgyat az elektromos vezetékre. Ne tegye DVD-játékost arra helyre, ahol gyakran sétálgatnak az emberek. 
06. Ha nem rendesen működik DVD-játékos vagy szoktalan hangot vagy illatot bocsát ki, akkor azonnal kihúzza az elektromos áramot és segítésget kér a képzett szakemberektől. 
09. Ne nyitsa ki a külső burokot a kárositott alkatrész javítására, annak érdekében, hogy megelőzze megrázni az áramot.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 16)

akakukk írta:


> Gyerekek, ez itt mitől GUMISZOBA?



„Az érzelmi lefolyás nyugvópontjánál belép az ész egyfajta racionalitása...”
„Ki vagyunk téve a feladattal mint macska az ajtó elé”
„...s akkor elkezdődik a furmánykodás és ha felhasználó rámenős, akkor belemegy a partiba.”
„...Új nyomvonalat lehet törni, mert egy félig-meddig megcsontosodott személyzetet kell átgyúrogatni, aki lefáradt már.”
„Csuroghat, csepeghet, eshet, fújhat, az egyszeri mezei gépek állják a sarat.”
„Kétszázéves törésvonalak mentén felbugyogó nekifeszülések ezek.”
„A tervezés havi ciklusa olykor véres problémákat okoz.”

*Érted ? *


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 16)

Csatolás megtekintése 122841


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 16)

Rayman írta:


> Meg kell várni , míg alkalmas lesz az időpont.
> 
> Nem lehet csak úgy ugrani.


 
Jol van Rayman, akkor nem ugralunk . Akkor most Te vagy a Potyautas/Csoda-felelos mivel lathatoan Te tudsz legtobbet csodakrol.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 16)

alberth írta:


> Baj van, nagy baj. A 100 kilós Lacika-elefánt tele pelenkája akkora, hogy nem fér bele az automata-mosógépbe. Még az elöltöltősben sem. Javaslom, hogy Iluska mostohája mossa ki a patakban. Jancsi addig furulyázik neki népdalokat.
> Pl.: ,,Házunk előtt kedves édesanyám..."


 

_En ezt igy tudom. _

Házunk elott, kedves édesanyám, van egy magas eperfa. 
Alá állok, kedves édesanyám, hogy ne ázzak alatta. 
Csipkés annak a levele, sej de jó szagú, 
Egy legényért, kedves édesanyám, sose leszek szomorú. 

Házunk elott, kedves édesanyám, ragyognak a csillagok. 
Énhozzám is, kedves édesanyám, egy pár csillag beragyog. 
Éntolem is irigyelik azt a csillagot, 
Amelyik a babám ablakába minden este beragyog


Probaltam talalni magyar elenfantos napdalt, :shock: de nem nagy a kinalat. Semmi. Nem ertem.:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 16)

Eredeti szerző *akakukk* 

 
_Gyerekek, ez itt mitől GUMISZOBA?_




Rayman írta:


> „Az érzelmi lefolyás nyugvópontjánál belép az ész egyfajta racionalitása...”
> „Ki vagyunk téve a feladattal mint macska az ajtó elé”
> „...s akkor elkezdődik a furmánykodás és ha felhasználó rámenős, akkor belemegy a partiba.”
> „...Új nyomvonalat lehet törni, mert egy félig-meddig megcsontosodott személyzetet kell átgyúrogatni, aki lefáradt már.”
> ...


 
Mi nem lehet ezen erteni?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 16)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 122841


 
A gyerekeket mindenkeppen vigyuk, ha bajba kerulnenk legalabb valaki tudja, hogy mit csinaljunk. Ok lesznek a "Bolcsek tanacsa"


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 16)

Infinity írta:


> _En ezt igy tudom. _
> 
> Házunk elott, kedves édesanyám, van egy magas eperfa.
> Alá állok, kedves édesanyám, hogy ne ázzak alatta.
> ...


 
Ez így van, legalábbis én is így ismerem ezt a népdalt. Elefántos? Faluhelyen, vidéken, ahol sok az elefánt bizonyára van ilyen népdalunk.

,,Rózsabokor a domb oldalon.
Elefántra ülök angyalom.
Azzal megyek hozzád éjszaka,
Tegyél egy gyertyát az ablakba..." :mrgreen:


----------



## aczela (2007 Szeptember 16)

Szia mindekinek!

Nemrég találtam rá az oldalra , ismerkedem vele.

Üdv.: aczela


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 16)

alberth írta:


> Ez így van, legalábbis én is így ismerem ezt a népdalt.
> 
> - Akkor megiscsak Debrecenbe kéne menni.
> 
> ...


 
- Es ezt most elkepzeltem a "lelkiszemeim" elott !! Ez a legszebb_ elefantos magyar nepdal_ amit eletemben hallottam. Nem tulzok !  Esetleg tudsz valami elefantos nepszokast is arrol a videkrol?


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 16)

Infinity írta:


> - Es ezt most elkepzeltem a "lelkiszemeim" elott !! Ez a legszebb_ elefantos magyar nepdal_ amit eletemben hallottam. Nem tulzok !  Esetleg tudsz valami elefantos nepszokast is arrol a videkrol?


Hát persze, pl. egy szerelmespár társaságába csatlakozol, nem kívánt harmadiknak, akkor te vagy az ,,elefánt".
avagy:
Egy bizonyos társaság kultúrszintjének nívója alatt viselkedsz, akkor te vagy az ,,elefánt a porcelánboltban".
Persze, régi népszokás volt nálunk nagyon rég a lányrablás. Ha jól gondolom, elefántháton lehetett a legsikeresebben véghezvinni...:mrgreen::-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 16)

alberth írta:


> Hát persze, pl. egy szerelmespár társaságába csatlakozol, nem kívánt harmadiknak, akkor te vagy az ,,elefánt".
> avagy:
> 
> Egy bizonyos társaság kultúrszintjének nívója alatt viselkedsz, akkor te vagy az ,,elefánt a porcelánboltban".
> Persze, régi népszokás volt nálunk nagyon rég a lányrablás. Ha jól gondolom, elefántháton lehetett a legsikeresebben véghezvinni...:mrgreen::-D


 

 Ilyen is van? - marmint, hogy egy szerelmespart tarsalgasaba csatlakozol - Ha ez egy gyenged celzas akar lenni, akkor meg kell, hogy mondjam, hogy en azt hittem, hogy egy viragos reten setalgatok....lalalalala....., amikor a bomba felrobbant. Ugy megijedtem, hogy azota a masodik tablacsokit eszem. :grin:  :grin:

Vagy peldaul, nehezen fer at, mint az elefant a tu fokan. 

Persze husvetkor is jol johet egy elefant, megis konnyebb a locsolkodas mint a kutra rohangalni a vodorrel ??  

En nem emlekszem arra, hogy a lanyrablas regi nepszokas  - gondolom Te jobban odafigyeltel erre a reszre - DE... az elefant valoban praktikus, mert tobb lany is rafer egyszerre, szoval nem kell 2 szer fordulni. :mrgreen: :-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 16)

,,Olyan vagyok, mint a kiselefánt, nehezen tanul és könnyen felejt."
Ugye mennyi kapcsolatunk van az elefánttal és mennyit emlegetjük. Nem beszélve az ,,elefántpusziról" pl.
Hát lányrabláskor valóban jól jön egy elefánt. Egy egész háremet össze lehet így gyűjteni...:-D:mrgreen::-D


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 17)

alberth írta:


> ,,Olyan vagyok, mint a kiselefánt, nehezen tanul és könnyen felejt."
> Ugye mennyi kapcsolatunk van az elefánttal és mennyit emlegetjük. Nem beszélve az ,,elefántpusziról" pl.
> Hát lányrabláskor valóban jól jön egy elefánt. Egy egész háremet össze lehet így gyűjteni...:-D:mrgreen::-D


 

Harem gyujtesre nem lehetett szavazni. 
Persze azt nem tudjuk. hogy mik voltak az "elszalasztott percek" ?...vagy akik "masokert hasznalnak fel a lehetoseget".
En erre szavaztam. De kik a masok?? .....es mit akarhatnak?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 17)

aczela írta:


> Szia mindekinek!
> 
> Nemrég találtam rá az oldalra , ismerkedem vele.
> 
> Üdv.: aczela



Üdv a fedélzeten ! 

Utazz velünk !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 17)

alberth írta:


> ,,Olyan vagyok, mint a kiselefánt, nehezen tanul és könnyen felejt."
> Ugye mennyi kapcsolatunk van az elefánttal és mennyit emlegetjük. Nem beszélve az ,,elefántpusziról" pl.
> Hát lányrabláskor valóban jól jön egy elefánt. Egy egész háremet össze lehet így gyűjteni...:-D:mrgreen::-D



Akinek meg háreme van az arról álmodik" Bár lenne egy igazi " !


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 17)

Infinity írta:


> Harem gyujtesre nem lehetett szavazni.
> Persze azt nem tudjuk. hogy mik voltak az "elszalasztott percek" ?...vagy akik "masokert hasznalnak fel a lehetoseget".
> En erre szavaztam. De kik a masok?? .....es mit akarhatnak?


Az elszalasztott percek? Hű az rengeteg lehet, amit elszalasztottam... a kontrás biciklimet is lecseréltem váltósra, mert szalasztott... Így váltós perceim vannak, persze ez meg megint nem volt a szavazásban.
Én elszalasztottam többek között a Margit-híd avatását, mert későn születtem... Pedig szép ünnep lehetett, Arany János is versbefoglalta vala...
Másokért...? Ezt még ki kell elemezni...


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 17)

Rayman írta:


> Akinek meg háreme van az arról álmodik" Bár lenne egy igazi " !


 
Aki csak egyrol almodik , az ne elefanttal menjen !  Csak egyert igazan kar beinditani az elefantot.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 17)

alberth írta:


> Az elszalasztott percek? Hű az rengeteg lehet, amit elszalasztottam... a kontrás biciklimet is lecseréltem váltósra, mert szalasztott... Így váltós perceim vannak, persze ez meg megint nem volt a szavazásban.
> Én elszalasztottam többek között a Margit-híd avatását, mert későn születtem... Pedig szép ünnep lehetett, Arany János is versbefoglalta vala...
> Másokért...? Ezt még ki kell elemezni...


 

 Alberth Te szavaztal, szoval a Te elszalasztott perceidnek annyiban -annyi !!  En a "masokrol" beszelek.  Majd ha erre jarnak megmondjak, hogy,mit akarnak.
Szerintem minden terv szeruen megy, jo uton jarunk. A gumiszobaban vagyunk es rogeszmenk van, kell ennel tobb ??


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 18)

szia Infy köszi az ünnepséget


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 18)

*1. Küldetés !* 

_Volt egy fiatal pár a 70- es években Budapesten, akinek segíteni kéne.
A lány még suliba jár, a fiú vállalkozó (szennyvíz szállító) . Dúl a szerelem . 
A lány apja párt funkcionárius - _ne kérdezzétek meg melyik párt _- 
Az apuka rossz szemmel nézte, hogy a kislányát szippantós kocsival hordják 
a suliba. Mindent megtett , hogy eltiltsa a fiatalokat egymástól. Még azt is elintézte, hogy a fiú nehezen öszehozott házára kiadják a bontási végzést, pedig az utcában minden ház engedély nélkül épült. 
Rendezett hát egy gyors esküvőt, férjhez adta a lányt akarata ellenére egy másik férfihoz.

A lagzit a házuk udvarán tartották, két hosszú sorban ült a kompánia , az asztalok vége az utcára ért. Hősünk nagyon nekikeseredett a dolognak, hogy a házát ledózerolták, a szertett lány pedig férjhez ment. Felrántott hát 3 köbméter jó kis háztartási szennyvizet és meglátogatta vele a lakodalmat. Ügyesen rátolatott a kapura és jóelőre max. tolónyomás alá
helyezte a szippantós kocsit. Mire a násznép felocsúdthatott volna kiengedte a tartály tartalmát a megrakott asztalok felett. ( Volt aki arccsont törést szenvedett egy jókora darab szerves hulladéktól. )

Az egykori sajtó hallgatott arról , hogy a fiú felgyújtotta magát valahol a parlamentnél. 

_- Segíteni kéne ennek a tragédiának a méltó megemlékezésében. - 


Nézzünk utána. Készült egy film is, ami ezt a történetet feldolgozta.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 18)

Csatolás megtekintése 123062


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 18)

Rayman írta:


> *1. Küldetés !*
> 
> _Volt egy fiatal pár a 70- es években Budapesten, akinek segíteni kéne.
> A lány még suliba jár, a fiú vállalkozó (szennyvíz szállító) . Dúl a szerelem .
> ...



és igy végezte szegény....


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 18)

Kitores?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 18)

akakukk írta:


> szia Infy köszi az ünnepséget


 
Szivesen. :0: Orulunk, hogy allando tag vagy!:0: 

A Zene, nem messze van , de ha a prozaba mesz , viheted az elefantot. Kozben vigyazz, a " kerge birkakra"


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 18)

alberth írta:


> Az elszalasztott percek? Hű az rengeteg lehet, amit elszalasztottam... a kontrás biciklimet is lecseréltem váltósra, mert szalasztott... Így váltós perceim vannak, persze ez meg megint nem volt a szavazásban.
> Én elszalasztottam többek között a Margit-híd avatását, mert későn születtem... Pedig szép ünnep lehetett, Arany János is versbefoglalta vala...
> Másokért...? Ezt még ki kell elemezni...


 







Alberth, talaltam neked egy hidat. Nem a Margit-hid ugyan,  de elnevezheted - mert most csak " hidnak" hivjak - versbe foglalhatod es utana felavatjuk es megunnepeljuk. Legalabb egy elszalasztott pillanattal kevesebb van/lesz. 
..
Masik, hamar Aranynal tartunk. Errol jutott eszembe Petofi , Arany Lacija. Ha esetleg sajnalnad, hogy nem voltal ott a hires " urge ontesnel" , akkor a Koroknay a " szakiban " kiontott egy vakondot.


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 18)

Infinity írta:


> Szivesen. :0: Orulunk, hogy allando tag vagy!:0:
> 
> A Zene, nem messze van , de ha a prozaba mesz , viheted az elefantot. Kozben vigyazz, a " kerge birkakra"



nem zenéért vagyok itt ,csak ÚGY de köszi az Útbaigazítást (hamubasült pogi és egyebek nincs?)


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 18)

Ezt a szép hídat szívesen felavatnám. Lehet, hogy ő is Margit?  

,,Híd alatt, híd alatt, a Margit-híd alatt,
letéptem a csipkés bugyidat..." :mrgreen: 

Itt van a vers is, avagy népies dalocska... Még egy elszalasztott alkalom...? Nem sok ez kicsit...?


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 18)

Infinity írta:


> Alberth, talaltam neked egy hidat. Nem a Margit-hid ugyan,  de elnevezheted - mert most csak " hidnak" hivjak - versbe foglalhatod es utana felavatjuk es megunnepeljuk. Legalabb egy elszalasztott pillanattal kevesebb van/lesz.
> ..
> Masik, hamar Aranynal tartunk. Errol jutott eszembe Petofi , Arany Lacija. Ha esetleg sajnalnad, hogy nem voltal ott a hires " urge ontesnel" , akkor a Koroknay a " szakiban " kiontott egy vakondot.


 
This is the one ancient bridge,
A szívemnek ez nagy kincs.
I am wolking trough this bridge,
Te mindig csak nekem higgy! kiss 

Hogy tetszik a vers? Öntöttem egy öszvért. Ürgeöntésnél már voltam a Nyirbátorban, de tücsköt sokszor öntöttünk.:mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 18)

alberth írta:


> This is the one ancient bridge,
> A szívemnek ez nagy kincs.
> I am wolking trough this bridge,
> Te mindig csak nekem higgy! kiss
> ...


 
 En arra szavaztam, hogy "mas valaki reszere hasznalom fel a lehetoseget. Azt gondolom teljesitettem. Ha ez volt az elszalasztott perced, akkor jo.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 18)

akakukk írta:


> nem zenéért vagyok itt ,csak ÚGY de köszi az Útbaigazítást (hamubasült pogi és egyebek nincs?)


 




:-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 18)

És mi lesz a szippantós kocsival?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 19)

Rayman írta:


> És mi lesz a szippantós kocsival?


 
 Mi volt a film cime?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 19)

Infinity írta:


> Mi volt a film cime?



No, ez már a küldetés tárgya.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 19)

Rayman írta:


> No, ez már a küldetés tárgya.


 #*563*


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 19)

*egyebek*

[q
EGYEBEK?.....a pogi jó...thx!

uote=Infinity;677665]



:-D[/quote]


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 19)

akakukk írta:


> [q
> EGYEBEK?.....a pogi jó...thx!
> 
> uote=Infinity;677665]
> ...


[/quote]

Az jo, ha jo a pogacsa! 
Amikor az Anyutol kerdeztem a receptet, akkor eloszor ilyen szavakat hasznalt : amennyit gondolsz, ahogy erzed, amikor latod ......stb. :roll: 
Tehat en mondtam neki, hogy azt hiszem nem veszed komolyan ezt a kerest, " szoval mit kell HOZZA" ?
Tehat elolrol kezdte, ram:roll: nezett es mondta, hogy : _kell so_ , .....aztan fel kilo ez, meg fel kilo az, ......megint ram:roll: nezett es azt, mondta " _sobol nem kell fel kilo "._
Roviden, orulok, hogy izlett, mert ez volt az elso pogacsa amit sutottem! 

Az " egyebekrol" Raymant kell kerdezni. Tole barmit kerhetsz, mert O a " csoda" felelos.
Szoval, Rayman,....nekem is kell egy " csoda" holnap 12-re !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 19)

Az jo, ha jo a pogacsa! 
Amikor az Anyutol kerdeztem a receptet, akkor eloszor ilyen szavakat hasznalt : amennyit gondolsz, ahogy erzed, amikor latod ......stb. :roll: 
Tehat en mondtam neki, hogy azt hiszem nem veszed komolyan ezt a kerest, " szoval mit kell HOZZA" ?
Tehat elolrol kezdte, ram:roll: nezett es mondta, hogy : _kell so_ , .....aztan fel kilo ez, meg fel kilo az, ......megint ram:roll: nezett es azt, mondta " _sobol nem kell fel kilo "._
Roviden, orulok, hogy izlett, mert ez volt az elso pogacsa amit sutottem! 

Az " egyebekrol" Raymant kell kerdezni. Tole barmit kerhetsz, mert O a " csoda" felelos.
Szoval, Rayman,....nekem is kell egy " csoda" holnap 12-re ![/quote]


Lehetetlen dolgokat pillanatok alatt teljesítek, de a csodákra várni kell.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 19)

Hát az Anyuk már csak ilyenek.

Mikor a legjobb kaját készítette és magdícsértem , hogy fínom volt. Azt mondta:" csak úgy beledobáltam mindent ami kell. "


Van aki csak ledug a földbe egy darab zöldet és a legszebb virág nő belőle. 
Aki csak úgy erőlteti a dolgot mikulásig állhat a kóró mellett nem lesz belőle semmi. 


Ahhoz a csoda pogihoz kell hogy legyen valami csoda ami belül van.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 19)

Úgy kell akarnod , hogy ne erőltesd a dolgot, csak lazán. És ha jönni akar a csoda , jönni fog. 

Én kívánom neked. kiss


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 19)

Lehetetlen dolog, hogy a csodára várni kell, tehát teljesíthetnéd ha szükség lenne rá és nem kéne napokig várni várni várni...........


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 19)

akakukk írta:


> Lehetetlen dolog, hogy a csodára várni kell, tehát teljesíthetnéd ha szükség lenne rá és nem kéne napokig várni várni várni...........



Mondom é bíz néktek: A csoda bennetek van.


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 19)

Rayman írta:


> Mondom é bíz néktek: A csoda bennetek van.


persze.... csak mindenkiből, másként tör elő


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 19)

böbike írta:


> persze.... csak mindenkiből, másként tör elő



Kitör.

Az erőszak.

A csoda csak úgy jön.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 20)

Rayman írta:


> Az jo, ha jo a pogacsa!
> 
> Lehetetlen dolgokat pillanatok alatt teljesítek, de a csodákra várni kell.


 
Igen? Akkor megelegszem a lehetetlennel.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 20)

Rayman írta:


> Hát az Anyuk már csak ilyenek.
> 
> Mikor a legjobb kaját készítette és magdícsértem , hogy fínom volt. Azt mondta:" csak úgy beledobáltam mindent ami kell. "
> 
> Ahhoz a csoda pogihoz kell hogy legyen valami csoda ami belül van.


 

 Ez igaz. Az en Anyukam is pont ezt mondja.  

Persze.....en is csak "beledobalom" 
A sutesnel ezzel csak az a problema, hogy NEM TUDOK SUTNI !  En sem ertem, hogy ez, hogy lehet??  Lehet, hogy azert mert ott ki kell mérni a dolgokat?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 20)

Eredeti szerző *Infinity* 

 
Kitores?

Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
És mi lesz a szippantós kocsival? :grin:

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Infinity* 

 
_ Mi volt a film cime?_

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_No, ez már a küldetés tárgya. :razz:_



Infinity írta:


> #*563*


 
Ezt csak megjegyezem. Nem azt kerdezem itt "masodszorra" hogy "ki fogunk e torni",:-D hanem , hogy a film cime a " Kitores "volt?
Csak egy "igen" vagy "nem"valaszra varok.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 20)

Infinity írta:


> Eredeti szerző *Infinity*
> 
> 
> Kitores?
> ...



Ja ,.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 20)

Na , ????

Mi vót a pogácsával?????????


Naaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,

Kilukad az ódalam a kíííííííváncsiságtóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóól.


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 20)

A Rayman-ból előbb utóbb sajt lesz > (az ódala) > aztán sajtos pogi


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 20)

akakukk írta:


> A Rayman-ból előbb utóbb sajt lesz > (az ódala) > aztán sajtos pogi




Én csak a gomolyát szeretem. 

Az nem jó a pogiba.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 20)

Rayman írta:


> Lehetetlen dolgokat pillanatok alatt teljesítek, de a csodákra várni kell.


 
 Akkor most egy "lehetetlennel"kevesebb van !....de meg egy par mas "lehetetlen dolog folyamatban" van, tehat
nem tudom, hogy hogyan csinaltad , de ne hagyd abba !! Koszi !


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 20)

Rayman írta:


> Na , ????
> Mi vót a pogácsával?????????
> Naaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,
> 
> Kilukad az ódalam a kíííííííváncsiságtóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóól.


 
Ezt Tolem kerdezeted vagy , hogy a Kakukktol, hogy mit csinalt a hamubasult pogacsaval? Azt mondta, hogy jo volt !

Ha Tolem , akkor en lementem a piacra es vettem egy zacsko pogacsat. 
Persze azota rajottem, hogy lehet, hogy sutni tudok. Csak merni nem!  ...vagy lehet, hogy egyszer ki kellene probalni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 21)

Infinity írta:


> Ezt Tolem kerdezeted vagy , hogy a Kakukktol, hogy mit csinalt a hamubasult pogacsaval? Azt mondta, hogy jo volt !
> 
> Ha Tolem , akkor en lementem a piacra es vettem egy zacsko pogacsat.
> Persze azota rajottem, hogy lehet, hogy sutni tudok. Csak merni nem!  ...vagy lehet, hogy egyszer ki kellene probalni.




Miután az alapanyagokat megfelelő arányban elkészítetted, a sütőt be is kell kapcsolni. A többi már csak idő kérdése.


----------



## Évicus (2007 Szeptember 21)

Rayman írta:


> Miután az alapanyagokat megfelelő arányban elkészítetted, a sütőt be is kell kapcsolni. A többi már csak idő kérdése.


A hamut a sütőbe kell tenni, vagy a sütőt kell hamuvá sütni, ahhoz, hogy a potácsa hamuban sült legyen? :mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 21)

Évicus írta:


> A hamut a sütőbe kell tenni, vagy a sütőt kell hamuvá sütni, ahhoz, hogy a potácsa hamuban sült legyen? :mrgreen:


 
Ez fogas kerdes.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 21)

Rayman írta:


> Miután az alapanyagokat megfelelő arányban elkészítetted, a sütőt be is kell kapcsolni. A többi már csak idő kérdése.


 

Azt hiszem megoldottuk a csoda pogacsa kerdest. Talan osszefoglalom.
Mint latjuk a “ suto bekapcsolasa” nagyon fontos tenyezo a sutesnel. . Szinte a legfontosabb! 
Tehat a “ csoda pogacsa ” recepje. 

Lemegyunk a piacra , veszunk egy zacsko pogacsat es bedobjuk ( ez szinte fontos) az elore melegitett sutobe. ( ami nagyon , nagyon fontos ) . Amikor atmelegedett ( ez kb 5 perc ) akkor kiveszuk es szeles mosoly kisereteben mondhatjuk, hogy “ csiribi csiriba , kesz a pogacsa ” !!  
Persze bajok lehetnek mert ugye kihagytuk a “ fel kilo ez es a felkilo az ( plusz so- de nem fel kilo ! ) osszedolgozasat”  .... foleg, ha nem hataroztuk meg elore, hogy mi is hatarozza meg a ” csoda pogacsa“ csodasagat ?

A dolgok “ osszekeverese” vagy a “ mosoly szelessege” amikor kiveszuk a sutobol? 

Erre van a “ backup plan”

Lehetsz irodalmi pl. egy idezettel : 
~ “ lasd be: ( a legjobb esetben is! csak )tiszta
vagyok - nem steril ”  

vagy egy idezet Einsteintol :
~ “ Fantazia fontosabb mint a tudas ” 

Vagy, - es mint tudjuk ez a valasz minden kerdest megold “ csodasagrol” .. :

Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 


" Mondom é bíz néktek: A csoda bennetek van."


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 21)

süssünk urnában< "csiriba , kesz a pogacsa ” !!:grin: :grin:" aztán csiribá-csi megeszi eeeez biztos hamuban sült lesz


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 21)

a csoda pogira várni kell inkább a lehetetlen pogira SAV-azok .v.Ezek? Ezekiel? mindeggy Éljen a Pogiblog


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 21)

akakukk írta:


> a csoda pogira várni kell inkább a lehetetlen pogira SAV-azok .v.Ezek? Ezekiel? mindeggy Éljen a Pogiblog




Egyetértek.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 22)

Én a madárlátta hamubasült pogácsát szeretem. Kigyúrom a tésztáját, megsütöm hamuban, aztán tarisznyába rakom. Elmegyek Afrikába, megmutatom egy struccnak és kész a madárlátta pogi!
Jó étvágyat hozzá!:mrgreen:


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 23)

Erdei zsolt a MADÁR is meg(t)eszi


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 23)

jött,látott ,győzött


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 23)

akakukk írta:


> Erdei zsolt a MADÁR is meg(t)eszi


Neki az ellenfelei is ,,madárlátta pogácsák"! Madár ellátja őket és pogácsává veri a fejüket.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 23)

Rendben , de ennek sincs köze a szippantós kocsihoz.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 23)

Rayman írta:


> Rendben , de ennek sincs köze a szippantós kocsihoz.


A szippantós kocsi személyzete is megéhezik, s akkor jól jön nekik egy kis hamubansült pogi, még ha az illatát el is nyomja a munkaeszköz szaga.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 24)

alberth írta:


> A szippantós kocsi személyzete is megéhezik, s akkor jól jön nekik egy kis hamubansült pogi, még ha az illatát el is nyomja a munkaeszköz szaga.




Jó akkor minden oké. 

Jah, és a mosógép ???


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 24)

Tulajdonképpen a szippantós kocsi egy beszart elefánt ami túlszívta magát


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 24)

Miezazez , miaz ? Mi?


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 24)

ezazaminemazamiez


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 24)

AA AA zelefánt nem cíííííííííí fel csak , tiszta víííííííztot.


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 24)

nemeza gumiszoba?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 24)

:d


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 24)

Az elefánt az ajtóban áll, be kell engedni, mert szeretne tévét nézni. Kezdődik ugyanis a mosógépreklám... befér?:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Szeptember 24)

Hogy fér bele négy elefánt egy Trabantba?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hogy fér bele négy elefánt egy Trabantba?



Milyen színű a trabant?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 25)

alberth írta:


> Az elefánt az ajtóban áll, be kell engedni, mert szeretne tévét nézni. Kezdődik ugyanis a mosógépreklám... befér?:mrgreen:




Persze. 

Itt mindenkinek van egy téglája.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 25)

akakukk írta:


> nemeza gumiszoba?




elnézést: gumiszoma a pontos név.

Gumiszoba van ezer , de ez speciális.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 25)

Rayman írta:


> Persze.
> 
> Itt mindenkinek van egy téglája.


Remélem ez nem épp egy porcelánbolt? Ez az elefánt nagyon allergiás a porcelánra. A kínai és a zsolnai kifejezetten dühíti. Ilyenkor elfelejti még a tévét is bekapcsolni. Pedig máskor még a brazil szappanoperákat is megtekinti, miközben a fürdőkádban szappanozza magát.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 25)

Ha porcelán, hát kínai. 

Persze a Magyar gyárakat már felverte a gaz. 

Pedig volt egy márkanév: Hollóháza . 

Emlékszik még erre valaki?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 25)

Csatolás megtekintése 124155


Hakapeszi.

ha kap eszi, ha nemkap éhenmarad.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 25)

Mijeza tőmeeeeeeeg ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 25)

Csatolás megtekintése 124322


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 26)

Beszállunk az időgépbe és megnézzük régi porcelán és üveggyárainkat, hogy működnek, sőt sok-sok gyárunkat megnézünk.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 26)

alberth írta:


> Beszállunk az időgépbe és megnézzük régi porcelán és üveggyárainkat, hogy működnek, sőt sok-sok gyárunkat megnézünk.


Annyi idő nincs a gépben.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 26)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 124322


 

Emotional Blackmail ? Nice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vrd8KCtylU&mode=related&search=


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 26)

Halló ! 

Kiezazez az miaz ?


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 26)

*tömeg*

[E=mxc2 !?! )cquote=Rayman;683449]Mijeza tőmeeeeeeeg ? [/quote]


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 26)

http://videa.hu/play.php?v=rkkWAGKR9ZtYSXyb 

http://videa.hu/play.php?v=Djle3a40gSvXrU5g


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 26)

Rayman írta:


> Halló !
> 
> Kiezazez az miaz ?


 




= enekes

Szeretem a szamot.

Az olvasottsagunk nem a legjobb.  Tehat a tema szinesitesere kellene torekedni. Kulonben soha nem erunk fel a "TOP 10" ( levagyunk maradva kb. 120 ezer olvasoval)

Top 10 temak : Zene, zene 2, szojatek ( 1; 2; 3...9) , vers, fotok .......stb.

Siro bohoc ? = ( szojatek) = Emotional Blackmail ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Szeptember 27)

Lassan jutunk messzire.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 27)

A következő világkorszak is itt van a nyakunkon. Akkor talán megemelkedik az olvasottságunk. Úgy hallottam, hogy az indigó- és a kristály-emberek majd oda lesznek a gumiszobáért. Tehát legalább ezerrel megemelkedik a topic olvasottsága. 









de a legeslegújabb generáció a ,,gumiszoba-emberek" lesz -, rugalmas aurával.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 28)

Rayman írta:


> Lassan jutunk messzire.


 
Ez nagyon igaz ! de...
Gyorsan is messzire jutunk. ( csak hamarabb )

Mas.

Nem a csucs hatarozza meg a hegy magassagat.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 28)

alberth írta:


> A következő világkorszak is itt van a nyakunkon. Akkor talán megemelkedik az olvasottságunk. Úgy hallottam, hogy az indigó- és a kristály-emberek majd oda lesznek a gumiszobáért. Tehát legalább ezerrel megemelkedik a topic olvasottsága.
> 
> de a legeslegújabb generáció a ,,gumiszoba-emberek" lesz -, rugalmas aurával.


 
Jo akkor varjuk be a kristaly embereket.  Miert lesznek oda a gumiszobaert? Mert, hogy rugalmas?

Vagy addig is:


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 28)

Infinity írta:


> Jo akkor varjuk be a kristaly embereket.  Miert lesznek oda a gumiszobaert? Mert, hogy rugalmas?
> 
> Vagy addig is:


 
A gumióvszer nem volt akadály számukra, tehát a gumiszoba a kedvencük lesz...:mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 28)

Time After Time


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 28)

Too Darn Hot


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 28)

Tofu Spread


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 28)

Fun With Genetics


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 28)

Liberty


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Szeptember 28)

Rayman írta:


> Milyen színű a trabant?


A kérdés a válaszra nézve irreleváns.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 28)

Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Milyen színű a trabant? _




Abigel573 írta:


> A kérdés a válaszra nézve irreleváns.


 
Abigel, 
Ez nem egy szin ! A "valasz a kerdesre nezve irrelevans"! 

*Primary colors* 









*True colors*

*



*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cAo9EKCQ8


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 28)

My trabant one dark-grey luxuscar.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 29)

alberth írta:


> My trabant one dark-grey luxuscar.


 
Es hany elefantot tudsz belegyomoszolni???


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 29)

Infinity írta:


> Es hany elefantot tudsz belegyomoszolni???
> 
> Az attól függ, hogy mennyire jóltápláltak!? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 29)

Par fontos kerdes van fuggoben.
- Rayman?
- milyen messze a "messze"
- mennyire lassu a "lassu"
- hogyan lehet 4 elefantot ( atlagos) begyomoszolni egy Trabantba ( barmilyen szinube) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdsHqwntOG8&mode=related&search=


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Szeptember 29)

Infinity írta:


> Es hany elefantot tudsz belegyomoszolni???


(Mondjuk maradjunk ennél, ez jól rejti az elefántokat a piros szemük okán, amivel közismerten a cseresznyefán is jól el tudnak bújni.)
Szóval kettő előre, kettő hátra ül be.
De hogy ne csökkenjen a megválaszolandó kérdések száma:
Hogy ül be négy zsiráf egy trabantba?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> (Mondjuk maradjunk ennél, ez jól rejti az elefántokat a piros szemük okán, amivel közismerten a cseresznyefán is jól el tudnak bújni.)
> Szóval kettő előre, kettő hátra ül be.
> De hogy ne csökkenjen a megválaszolandó kérdések száma:
> Hogy ül be négy zsiráf egy trabantba?


 












Abba amibe a 4 elefant benne ul, mar sehogy !  ......ha nem ez a valasz akkor  nem tudom. Hogy??


----------



## böbike (2007 Szeptember 29)

állatkertet nyitunk, vagy utazunk


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Szeptember 29)

Infinity írta:


> Abba amibe a 4 elefant benne ul, mar sehogy !  ......ha nem ez a valasz akkor  nem tudom. Hogy??


A válasz jó!
Mi van, ha a Trabant a ház előtt parkol?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> A válasz jó!
> Mi van, ha a Trabant a ház előtt parkol?


 
 Vasarnap? ( mar az en hazam elott). Ha ez nem jo akkor nem tudom. ?? mi van??


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 29)

böbike írta:


> állatkertet nyitunk, vagy utazunk


 
En biztosan utazom !!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Szeptember 29)

Infinity írta:


> Vasarnap? ( mar az en hazam elott). Ha ez nem jo akkor nem tudom. ?? mi van??


Otthon van a négy elefánt.
És mi van, ha nincs a Trabant a ház előtt?


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> Otthon van a négy elefánt.
> És mi van, ha nincs a Trabant a ház előtt?


Akkor a 4 elefánt úton van, de melyik a sofőr? :mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 30)

Eredeti szerző *Infinity* 

 
_ Vasarnap? ( mar az en hazam elott). Ha ez nem jo akkor nem tudom. ?? mi van?? :grin:_



Abigel573 írta:


> Otthon van a négy elefánt.
> És mi van, ha nincs a Trabant a ház előtt?


 
  Akkor csak a 4 zsiraf van otthon??? .....Ha ez nem jo , akkor nem tudom ..mi van???


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Szeptember 30)

Infinity írta:


> Eredeti szerző *Infinity*
> 
> 
> _ Vasarnap? ( mar az en hazam elott). Ha ez nem jo akkor nem tudom. ?? mi van?? :grin:_
> ...



Ellopta a négy zsiráf!:mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 30)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ellopta a négy zsiráf!:mrgreen:


 
...na, ne mar !.., mar a zsirafokban sem lehet bizni !  es akkor a 4 elefant van otthon ?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 30)

*Maybe - pink ?*



böbike írta:


> állatkertet nyitunk, vagy utazunk


 
Talan azert vihetunk allatokat az utazasra ( nem mi lennenk az elsok )
En viszek valami "pink" et. mert : 

Pink it´s my new obsession 
Pink it´s not even a question 
Pink on the lips of your lover, ´cause 
Pink is the love you discover 
Pink as the bing on your cherry 
Pink ´cause you are so very 
Pink it´s the color of passion 
`_Cause today it just goes with the fashion _
Pink it was love at first sight, yea 
Pink when I turn out the light, and 
Pink gets me high as a kite 
And I think everything is going to be all right 
No matter what we do tonight 
You could be my flamingo 
´Coz pink is the new kinda lingo 
Pink like a deco umbrella 
It´s kink - but you don´t ever tell her 
Pink it was love at first sight 
Pink when I turn out the light 
Pink gets me high as a kite 
And I think everything is going to be all right 
No matter what we do tonight 
I want to be your lover 
I wanna wrap you in rubber 
As pink as the sheets that we lay on 
Pink is my favorite crayon, yeah 
Pink it was love at first sight 
Pink when I turn out the light 
Pink it´s like red but not quite 
And I think everything is going to be all right 
No matter what we do tonight 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnLhvMStUWU&mode=related&search= 




"maybe"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eGoX8lHlgU 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMN-I8kERdY&mode=related&search=
" more pinks"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hkjkTe5kZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DEh0eSpNvY&mode=related&search=


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 30)

,,And I think everything is going to be all right 
No matter what we do tonight."






Az ötödik elefánt kimaradt a trabiból és most itt sír a vállamon, mert egyedül hagyták a legkisebbet.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Szeptember 30)

Szoval az egesz igy kezdodott . Az jutott eszembe , hogy "pink elefant "aztan jott a tobbi, "pink "kiveve az elefantot mert az elfelejtettem. Lassan johet a vizozon !


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 2)

Most beszéltem Noéval és azt mondja, nem hisz a vízözön legendájában. De azért van egy gumicsónakja a macskáját kimenteni.:mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Október 2)

alberth írta:


> Most beszéltem Noéval és azt mondja, nem hisz a vízözön legendájában. De azért van egy gumicsónakja a macskáját kimenteni.:mrgreen:


 
Biztos ez Alberth? Nem kevered a temakat?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56Y-qZQ_DTk








" Brand New Day" - Brand New Cat"  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQQax5AofV8


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 2)

A macska rühelli a vizet, ezért neki Noénál a helye. Az ürgét úgyis kiöntik, a kutya tud úszni, a ló is. A bogarak és a madarak repülnek a víz fölött. A halakat meg a békákat meg minek menteni, elvannak a vízben...
Egyébként Noé is jól úszik, még Tarzannal is felveszi a versenyt. De ha nincs vízözön, akkor keresniük kell egy tavat... Íme: Utószezon a Balatonon...


----------



## cptnemo (2007 Október 3)

hzogy is van ez?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Október 3)

cptnemo írta:


> hzogy is van ez?


 
Cptnemo, mi sem tudunk tobbet mint Te.


----------



## Infinity (2007 Október 3)

alberth írta:


> A macska rühelli a vizet, ezért neki Noénál a helye. Az ürgét úgyis kiöntik, a kutya tud úszni, a ló is. A bogarak és a madarak repülnek a víz fölött. A halakat meg a békákat meg minek menteni, elvannak a vízben...
> Egyébként Noé is jól úszik, még Tarzannal is felveszi a versenyt. De ha nincs vízözön, akkor keresniük kell egy tavat... Íme: Utószezon a Balatonon...


 

 Hogy is van ez most ??  En is elvesztem mint Cptnemo.Tehat, nem viszunk allatokat a "nem tudjuk, hogy hova megyunk"be es az ozonvizbe nem hiszunk ?


----------



## isty (2007 Október 3)

alberth írta:


> A macska rühelli a vizet, ezért neki Noénál a helye. Az ürgét úgyis kiöntik, a kutya tud úszni, a ló is. A bogarak és a madarak repülnek a víz fölött. A halakat meg a békákat meg minek menteni, elvannak a vízben...
> Egyébként Noé is jól úszik, még Tarzannal is felveszi a versenyt. De ha nincs vízözön, akkor keresniük kell egy tavat... Íme: Utószezon a Balatonon...


Latom kapiskalod Te is a temat.A jovo embere vagy Alberth.\\m/


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

Aki nem tud úszni, jelentkezzen nálam tanfolyamra. Mindenkit megtanítok úszógumit felfújni és leengedni. Ha nem lesz vízözön, hasznát vehetjük ha hajótöröttek leszünk.
Irány a lakatlan sziget...!:mrgreen:


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 Október 3)

alberth írta:


> Aki nem tud úszni, jelentkezzen nálam tanfolyamra. Mindenkit megtanítok úszógumit felfújni és leengedni. Ha nem lesz vízözön, hasznát vehetjük ha hajótöröttek leszünk.
> Irány a lakatlan sziget...!:mrgreen:


Nem lakatlan, valaki elég nagy tüzet rakott, van füstje rendesen.:mrgreen:


----------



## Infinity (2007 Október 3)

alberth írta:


> Aki nem tud úszni, jelentkezzen nálam tanfolyamra. Mindenkit megtanítok úszógumit felfújni és leengedni. Ha nem lesz vízözön, hasznát vehetjük ha hajótöröttek leszünk.
> Irány a lakatlan sziget...!:mrgreen:


 
A lakatlan sziget jo otlet de valoban, lehetne a vulkan nelkul?


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 3)

Infinity írta:


> A lakatlan sziget jo otlet de valoban, lehetne a vulkan nelkul?


Igy , sosem indulunk el, ha mindig van valakinek kifogása... legyen egy kis izgalom is...kell a vulkán


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 3)

Így nem kell nagy füstöt csinálnunk, hogy megtaláljanak minket, a mentőhajók. Messzire látszunk. Nem sokáig kell itt lenni, mint Robinsonnak, mert péntek jön, s vagy megtalálnak minket, vagy a sziget süllyed el. 






Mégis kell egy bárka, vagy egy trabant is megteszi -, az elefántnak és a zsiráfoknak?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 4)

Halihó ! Elvágták az összeköttetést. Nem tudok írni. Majd jövök , csak tartsátok a frontot !


----------



## Infinity (2007 Október 4)

Az enyemet is !


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

Hány frontot kell tartani, mert jobbról Napóleon támad...






Nem lesz könnyű front!


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 4)

alberth írta:


> Én még össze vagyok kötözve, ki vágja el? Nem tudok mozdulni...
> Tartom a frontot! Melyiket kell? A keletit, vagy a nyugatit?
> Vigyázzunk, mert Rommel tábornok tankjai támadásban! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Hol vagyok egyáltalán és mikor?


----------



## Infinity (2007 Október 5)

Talan csak arrol volt szo, hogyha ott "lent " latjatok, hogy szazan es szazan olvassak a temat,..(???!!!)  talan irjatok be valami "okosat "! 

Ha tul nagy a tulero , akkor ............ "run Forest, run"!!


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 5)

Infinity írta:


> Talan csak arrol volt szo, hogyha ott "lent " latjatok, hogy szazan es szazan olvassak a temat,..(???!!!)  talan irjatok be valami "okosat "!
> 
> Ha tul nagy a tulero , akkor ............ "run Forest, run"!!


Lóra fiúk, lányok, térülj, fordulj! Vagy inkább beszállunk egy Trabiba. Ettől úgy megijjed Romwell és Napóleon, hogy hanyatt-homlok elmenekülnek.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 5)

Vannak jó emberek akik rossz eszméket szolgálnak. 
És vannak rossz emberek, akik nem megfelően szolgálnak. 

De talán hegyjuk is ezt itt pont a gumiszoMában. 

megjötem.

És kitüntetlek Alberth Tábornokom ! 

Megfelelően tartottad a frontot két oldalról isss.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 5)

alberth írta:


> Lóra fiúk, lányok, térülj, fordulj! Vagy inkább beszállunk egy Trabiba. Ettől úgy megijjed Romwell és Napóleon, hogy hanyatt-homlok elmenekülnek.



Nekem egyser már majdnem volt egy vadi úűj trabbbantommm. 

De egy költözés miat eladtuk az utalványt .

Már csak 12.300 autót kellett volna a Merkúrnek behozni az NDK. ból.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 5)

Honecker bosszújahhh. :-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 5)

Szerencsére a másik két oldalon nem támadtak meg. Mindenkit ugyanis a leggyengébb oldalán támadnak. Nekem két gyenge van és két erős. Ott még Mata Hari sem mer próbálkozni, sem a szomszédasszony...







Mindenesetre ezen a fronton kitartani nem könnyű...:-D:mrgreen::-D


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 5)

alberth írta:


> Hol vagyok egyáltalán és mikor?


 

Megannyi szív hiába ontá a vért, anyák sírását elnyomja a csatazaj. 


Tiszteletem a hősöknek. Tábornok.

http://www.vendegvaro.hu/dl/media/group_03/group_O17291/item_9594.jpg


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 5)

alberth írta:


> Szerencsére a másik két oldalon nem támadtak meg. Mindenkit ugyanis a leggyengébb oldalán támadnak. Nekem két gyenge van és két erős. Ott még Mata Hari sem mer próbálkozni, sem a szomszédasszony...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soha ne legyen nagyobb problémád.


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 5)

Igazad van, úgy döntöttem, okosabb enged...
Legalább megkémlelem ezt a kémnőt...
Azt mondta, eltáncolja nekem Salome táncát. Már gyűjti a fátylakat...:mrgreen:


----------



## Petdro (2007 Október 6)

Létünk alapja az exkartogonális manifesztáció amiben az inperszonális kapcsolatok legvégső érteleme tár fel előtünk. Vagy is a karima.


----------



## Petdro (2007 Október 6)

Mi az abszolult szivatás?
Beküldeni egy vak embert egy sötétszobába, ami fekete színüre van festve még a butorok is. És ott bent keresen meg egy fekete kalapot, ami nincs is ott.


----------



## christy37 (2007 Október 6)

Ha már az abszolult kategóriánál landoltál kedves Pedro
*Abszolút viccek*​ - - Mi az abszolút laikus vélemény ? 
- Amikor az egyik nő a másikat dicséri az eszéért.​ Mi az abszolút pech ? 
Valaki magábazárkozik és elveszti a kulcsot.​ Ki az abszolút buta ? 
Aki azt hiszi, hogy a kontrabasszus fogamzásgátló szer.​ Ki az abszolút irigy ? 
Aki azért nem kefél, hogy a másik ne élvezzen.​ Ki az abszolút lusta férj ? 
Aki a gyereket is mással csináltatja.​ Mi az abszolút tél ? 
Amikor a családfát is tuzre teszik.​ Ki az abszolút kancsal ? 
Akinek siráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.​ Mi az abszolút csók ? 
Úgy megcsókolni egy not, hogy a kombinijét beszívja a feneke


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 6)

* Október 6. – Az aradi vértanúk napja* 

_"Szabadságunk letûnt napvilága, _
_Te vakító nap a század delén, _
_Nem pazaroltad sugarad hiába, _
_Bár vak sötétbe halt az égi fény, _
_Eszméiden nem gyõzött az enyészet, _
_Örökbe hagytad halhatatlan részed, _
_Fényeddel fényt hint késõ századokra _
_A tizenhárom vértanú alakja." _

_(Palágyi Lajos: Az aradi vértanúk) _


Az 1848-49-es magyar szabadságharcot követő megtorlások kezdeteként 158 éve, 1849. október 6-án végezték ki Aradon - felségsértés és esküszegés vádjával - azt a 13 honvédtábornokot, akik hűek maradtak a független magyar kormánynak tett esküjükhöz, és életüket is hajlandók voltak feláldozni a magyar szabadság szent ügyéért. Haláluk napja nemzeti gyásznap Magyarországon. Lázár Vilmos, gróf Dessewffy Arisztid, Kiss Ernõ, Schweidel József, Franz Bott, Poeltenberg Ernõ, Török Ignác, Lahner György, Knezich Károly, Nagysándor József, gróf Leiningen-Westerburg Károly, Aulich Lajos, Damjanich János, gróf Vécsey Károly. 

A kanadai magyarok fóruma tisztelettel emlékezik az aradi vértanúkra.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 6)

*[SIZE=+1]Vörösmarty Mihály[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+2]Szózat[/SIZE]* 



*Hazádnak rendületlenűl* 
*Légy híve, ó magyar;* 
*Bölcsőd az s majdan sírod is,* 
*Mely ápol s eltakar.* *A nagy világon e kivűl* 
*Nincsen számodra hely;* 
*Áldjon vagy verjen sors keze:* 
*Itt élned, halnod kell.* 
*Ez a föld, melyen annyiszor* 
*Apáid vére folyt;* 
*Ez, melyhez minden szent nevet* 
*Egy ezredév csatolt.* 
*Itt küzdtenek honért a hős* 
*Árpádnak hadai;* 
*Itt törtek össze rabigát* 
*Hunyadnak karjai.* 
*Szabadság! itten hordozák* 
*Véres zászlóidat,* 
*S elhulltanak legjobbjaink* 
*A hosszu harc alatt.* 
*És annyi balszerencse közt,* 
*Oly sok viszály után,* 
*Megfogyva bár, de törve nem,* 
*Él nemzet e hazán.* 
*S népek hazája, nagy világ!* 
*Hozzád bátran kiált:* 
*"Egy ezredévnyi szenvedés* 
*Kér éltet vagy halált!"* 
*Az nem lehet, hogy annyi szív* 
*Hiába onta vért,* 
*S keservben annyi hű kebel* 
*Szakadt meg a honért.* 
*Az nem lehet, hogy ész, erő* 
*És oly szent akarat* 
*Hiába sorvadozzanak* 
*Egy átoksúly alatt.* 
*Még jőni kell, még jőni fog* 
*Egy jobb kor, mely után* 
*Buzgó imádság epedez* 
*Százezrek ajakán.* 
*Vagy jőni fog, ha jőni kell,* 
*A nagyszerű halál,* 
*Hol a temetkezés fölött* 
*Egy ország vérben áll.* 
*S a sírt, hol nemzet sűlyed el,* 
*Népek veszik körűl,* 
*S az ember millióinak* 
*Szemében gyászköny űl.* 
*Légy híve rendületlenűl* 
*Hazádnak, ó magyar:* 
*Ez éltetőd, s ha elbukál,* 
*Hantjával ez takar.* 
*A nagy világon e kivűl* 
*Nincsen számodra hely;* 
*Áldjon vagy verjen sors keze:* 
*Itt élned, halnod kell.*​


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 6)

1849. október 6-án az orosz segítséggel levert szabadságharcot követő császári megtorlás során Pesten kivégezték *gr. Batthyány Lajos*t, az első magyar miniszterelnököt. Ugyanezen a napon a szabadságharc 12 tábornoka (Aulich Lajos, Damjanich János, Dessewffy Arisztid, Kiss Ernő, Knézich Károly, Lahner György, Leiningen-Westerburg Károly, Nagysándor József, Poeltenberg Ernő, Schweidel József, Török Ignác és Vécsey Károly) és egy főtisztje (Lázár Vilmos ezredes) szenvedett vértanúhalált Aradon. Gróf Batthyány Lajost 1870. június 9-én temethették el nyilvános tiszteletadással, majd 1874. május 26-án helyezték el a Kerepesi temető mauzóleumában. Kivégzésének helyén 1926-ban avatták fel az örökmécsest.
Csatolás megtekintése 125888


----------



## christy37 (2007 Október 6)

Tisztelem azért, hogy megemlékeztél, erről sajnos szomorú emlékű történelmi eseményről.
Minden Magyar mélyen vérébe ivódva őrzi emléküket.
Kriszti


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 6)

*Október 6. Nemzeti gyásznap*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvUPpUADuJQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Petdro (2007 Október 6)

Ki az abszolút magas ember?
Akinek a hátán végig fut a hideg és útközbe megáll piheni.

„A feleségemre akkor haragudtam meg igazán. Mikor a fürdőkádban játszottam a kis hajóimmal, ő meg elsüllyesztette .”


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 7)

Földünkön legnagyobb veszélyt egy esetleges pólusváltás okozná, mert akkor minden pólus átfordulna. A nők férfiakká válnának és a férfiak nőkké...!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Ezt elviselni kit tudná? Képzeld el a tyúkudvart: hirtelen lenne 20 kakasod és 1 árva tyúkod... ugye mekkora csapás? Magadról meg nem is beszélve...
Mit tennétek ebben a szituációban?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 11)

alberth írta:


> Földünkön legnagyobb veszélyt egy esetleges pólusváltás okozná, mert akkor minden pólus átfordulna. A nők férfiakká válnának és a férfiak nőkké...!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Ezt elviselni kit tudná? Képzeld el a tyúkudvart: hirtelen lenne 20 kakasod és 1 árva tyúkod... ugye mekkora csapás? Magadról meg nem is beszélve...
> Mit tennétek ebben a szituációban?


 

És a naprendszerben több bolygónak a mágneses pólusa merőleges a forgási tengelyére. 

Ha ezt a gondolat menetet folytatjuk, akkor ez még roszabb.


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 11)

Ott talán mindenki hermafrodita.






Kakas is meg tyúk is egyszerre. Akkor ott milyen levest eszünk? Tyúkhúslevest, vagy kakashúslevest?
És ha nálunk dupla pólusváltás lesz, akkor mindenki azzá változik, ami most is. Nem furcsa? :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 16)

Zuglo 2007 Bokor 1 

Lakott.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 16)

Zuglo 2007

Bokor 2

Ez mar nem "Lakott" Leegett, a lakojaval egyutt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 16)

Ez a dal pedig az Altalanos iskolai osztalytarsam, Kalman emlekere, aki tavaly telen megfagyott az utcan.


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Október 19)

A *Családi kör* kIssé szabadon


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 20)

:0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:

Tobb mint 10000-en olvastak a temat  pedig mindenki eltunt aki beirt.:444:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:
> 
> Tobb mint 10000-en olvastak a temat  pedig mindenki eltunt aki beirt.:444:




Igen ? 

Hová tüntek el ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ez a dal pedig az Altalanos iskolai osztalytarsam, Kalman emlekere, aki tavaly telen megfagyott az utcan.




Hát igen. Nem hagyják magukat megmenteni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 20)

Ami engem illet költözködés közben vagyok.

Adrága Tyúkpiszi nincs ezen a területen, ezért új szolgáltatót kellett keresnem. Persze fizetem a z év végéig a díjat.  Az új szolgáltató mg egy hónapig várat., A dög. :-D

Úgyhogy egy darabig szünetel a gumiszoba. 

Majd bepótolom. 

A zeltűnés okka !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 20)

Rayman írta:


> Ami engem illet költözködés közben vagyok.
> 
> Adrága Tyúkpiszi nincs ezen a területen, ezért új szolgáltatót kellett keresnem. Persze fizetem a z év végéig a díjat.  Az új szolgáltató mg egy hónapig várat., A dög. :-D
> 
> ...


 
Akkor az "zeltunést" igazolta van nyilvanitva. 
A jo hir,... hogy olvasoink *népes* taborat egyaltalan nem zavarja, hogy senki nem ir be.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 20)

Rayman írta:


> Igen ?
> 
> Hová tüntek el ?


 
 Lehet, hogy mar idoutaznak???


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 21)

Legénység sorakozó !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 21)

Létszám ellenőrzés.


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 21)

Rayman írta:


> Létszám ellenőrzés.


Nélküled nem megyünk, megvárunk....költözz nyugodtan.
Nem akarjuk feleslegesen a nyakadbavarrni a folyamatos keresést.... elég lesz a saját holmid megtalálni ...


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 21)

Kissé elfoglalt voltam, jön a hideg, pulóvert kellett kötnöm, meg ne fázzak.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:. Jöhet a térugrás!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 21)

Rayman írta:


> Létszám ellenőrzés.


 
  Egy kicsi intenditás zavarom van. 


Persze koltozz csak nyugodtan, megvarunk !! Ugy latom mindenki eleg elfoglalt ugyis  

http://b3ta.hnldesign.nl/beta309.gif


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 21)

alberth írta:


> Kissé elfoglalt voltam, jön a hideg, pulóvert kellett kötnöm, meg ne fázzak.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:. Jöhet a térugrás!



Na, azért örülök, hogy megvagytok. :-D:-D:-D

Összerakom magam és jövök !!!!!!!!!

Az biztos.


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 21)

Rayman írta:


> Na, azért örülök, hogy megvagytok. :-D:-D:-D
> 
> Összerakom magam és jövök !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Az biztos.


Rayman, azért óvatosan és figyelmesen! Az alapok a legfontosabbak, tehát alulról felfelé rakd össze magad, a cipő lényeges, mert abban tudsz a talpadon megállni. Máskülönben könnyen elszállhatsz.:mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 21)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_





Kissé elfoglalt voltam, jön a hideg, pulóvert kellett kötnöm, meg ne fázzak.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:. Jöhet a térugrás!:grin:_





Rayman írta:


> Na, azért örülök, hogy megvagytok. :-D:-D:-D
> 
> Összerakom magam és jövök !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Az biztos.


 
  Persze jol elvagyunk.. es egy kis szerencsevel Alberthnek a rogeszméjévé fog valni a _kotes_ es meg fazni se fogunk. 
Az egeremnek egy piros pulcsi kellene, mert "red is in" !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 22)

Csatolás megtekintése 128873

Zöld pulcsi nem jó?


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

Majd amilyen pamutot találok, avagy festék után kellene néznem? Mindegy.
Tudjátok mit? Először kötök, aztán majd vagy festünk, vagy nem. Szavazásra bocsátom. Van itthon rózsaszín pamut. Egy sima, egy fordított, beindul a gyártás... mintát ki kér bele? Egy kis norvég, vagy inka minta....?






Egy már el is készült! Ki akar ilyenben járni?


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 22)

alberth írta:


> Majd amilyen pamutot találok, avagy festék után kellene néznem? Mindegy.
> Tudjátok mit? Először kötök, aztán majd vagy festünk, vagy nem. Szavazásra bocsátom. Van itthon rózsaszín pamut. Egy sima, egy fordított, beindul a gyártás... mintát ki kér bele? Egy kis norvég, vagy inka minta....?
> 
> 
> ...




Mjazhogy, az egy zegyenruha. mindenki ebben kel hogy járjon a z gumicobábaaaa


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 22)

Rayman írta:


> Mjazhogy, az egy zegyenruha. mindenki ebben kel hogy járjon a z gumicobábaaaa


Kérésed parancs, már csak az a kérdés hányat kössek? Szerintem ahányra szükség van, +1db tartalékba! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
De szépen is fog mutatni a gumiszobácska személyzete!:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 23)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 128873
> 
> Zöld pulcsi nem jó?


 
 Persze, nem valogatunk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 23)

alberth írta:


> Majd amilyen pamutot találok, avagy festék után kellene néznem? Mindegy.
> Tudjátok mit? Először kötök, aztán majd vagy festünk, vagy nem. Szavazásra bocsátom. Van itthon rózsaszín pamut. Egy sima, egy fordított, beindul a gyártás... mintát ki kér bele? Egy kis norvég, vagy inka minta....?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nekem megfelel, szeretem a rozsaszint - gondolom Bobike is - Ti pedig plane jol fogtok mutatni az uj zegyenruhaba ! !


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

Ebben már utazhatunk is a romantikus középkorba, vagy pedig a Barbie-szobába menjünk? Mindkettő romantikus és rózsaszín álom...


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nekem megfelel, szeretem a rozsaszint - gondolom Bobike is - Ti pedig plane jol fogtok mutatni az uj zegyenruhaba ! !


Nekem is megfelel....hajrá Alberth, indítsd be a kézimunka szakkőrt...


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 23)

alberth írta:


> Ebben már utazhatunk is a romantikus középkorba, vagy pedig a Barbie-szobába menjünk? Mindkettő romantikus és rózsaszín álom...


A középkorban, ebben az öltözékben ufónak néznének.....talán inkább a barbiszoba...


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

Jönnek a hidegek, fedetlen fővel megfáznánk. Készül az egyensapka is. Az utcánk nyugdíjas klubbja hobbyból vállalja ezt a kis kézimunkát a hosszú őszi estéken. Közben betyárdalokat énekelünk: ,,Rózsa Sándor a kocsmába beköszönt..." :mrgreen::mrgreen:






Akinek nem tetszik, most szóljon! A rózsaszín egyenruhához jól áll a csibés tányérsapka...? Barbylandben divatmodellek leszünk, jönnek a fogadások, estélyek....:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 24)

alberth írta:


> Jönnek a hidegek, fedetlen fővel megfáznánk. Készül az egyensapka is. Az utcánk nyugdíjas klubbja hobbyból vállalja ezt a kis kézimunkát a hosszú őszi estéken. Közben betyárdalokat énekelünk: ,,Rózsa Sándor a kocsmába beköszönt..." :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Jo, akkor most szoltam.  Nem vagyok nagyon oda a tanyersapkaert, persze ha muszaly az mas. 
Barbiland a vegleges celunk ? Mert szerintem az nincs se elore se hatra az idoben. Inkabb ugy oldalra, nem ?


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 24)

Azzal mindenki egyetért, ennyire ne menjünk vissza, mert Barbie elsírja magát.






Akkor már inkább maradjunk a csibésnél...:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 24)

Tiszta hapci a gélpem.

Spyware háború.

Pedig nem is vótam nézni a dudákat. 


Nagy munkában vannak a vírushapci irtók . 

Fizetős mobiloson cstlakoztam a jelenléti ívet aláírni. 

Cső a családnak.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 24)

alberth írta:


> Jönnek a hidegek, fedetlen fővel megfáznánk. Készül az egyensapka is. Az utcánk nyugdíjas klubbja hobbyból vállalja ezt a kis kézimunkát a hosszú őszi estéken. Közben betyárdalokat énekelünk: ,,Rózsa Sándor a kocsmába beköszönt..." :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A szín oljan hhíívatalósss! 

De mi legyen a címerünk?


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 24)

Na, ezen lehet filózni, annyit már tudok, hogy a közepe középen lesz. A többire még alszom egyet, hátha megálmodom. Ha meg nem, hát kisnyúl...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 25)

Nekem mar meg is van a logom : 

* "???**???"*

Addig is amig megertem , hogy mirol beszelunk, hova megyunk es miert kell "tanyersapka " barbiland-be menni , talan egy vers :
Pont ide illlik  vagy ha nem akkor talan Alberth feltudja hasznalni a vers tanulsagait a logonkban.


_Josef Guggenmos_

*MIT GONDOL A KISEGÉR SZOMBATON?
*
Mit gondol a kisegér szombaton,
szombaton,
szombaton?
Ugyanazt, mint bármely más napon,
más napon, 
más napon.
Mit gondol a kisegér más napokon,
csütörtök-péntek-szombaton,
bármely napon,
bármely napon?
Bár lelnék kolbászos kenyeret,
sok kolbászt, s lehet a kenyér
kevesebb!
S bár várna – ó, beleszédülök! –
egy óriás-óriás sonkacsülök!
(Táplálni velomet
s izomeromet.)
A kisegér-sors már nem gyötör,
ha akkora leszek, mint az ökör.
De lennék csak bikaeros,
úgy válna belolem igazi hos.
Az lenne a pompás,
az lenne remek –
a macska,
no lám csak,
a macska
elore remeg!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 25)

alberth írta:


> Akkor már inkább maradjunk a csibésnél...:mrgreen:


 
Ez milyen egyenruha ?? Vagy csak a sapkarol beszelunk/tek ?   

Remelem Bobike beugrik hamarosan. Addig is a magamreszerol : " NO WAY ! "


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 25)

Tyereskovának vót ilyen sapija ! 


Tejjesen hivatalosak leszünk ilyen kalpagban. Pláne megálmodott logóval.

És hogy hová megyünk??? Akárhová , vagy bárhová.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ez milyen egyenruha ?? Vagy csak a sapkarol beszelunk/tek ?
> 
> Remelem Bobike beugrik hamarosan. Addig is a magamreszerol : " NO WAY ! "




Ez oljan Clovákos.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 25)

Nah , dógozzon, akinek még van munkája.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 25)

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Ez milyen egyenruha ?? Vagy csak a sapkarol beszelunk/tek ?  :grin: :grin:

Remelem Bobike beugrik hamarosan. Addig is a magamreszerol : " NO WAY ! " :grin:_



Rayman írta:


> Ez oljan Clovákos.


 

  Ez nagyon megnyugtato ! Igy teljesen mas !~


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 25)

Rayman írta:


> Tyereskovának vót ilyen sapija !
> 
> Tejjesen hivatalosak leszünk ilyen kalpagban. Pláne megálmodott logóval.
> 
> És hogy hová megyünk??? Akárhová , vagy bárhová.


 
Akarhova, barhova ! Az uticel tokeletes. 

DE *keket* nem veszek fel.... merthogy nem divat az iden !!!  

Bobike !!!! hol vagy ??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 25)

Talan ez a logo eleg kiindulopontnak a logonkhoz.

A "Szarnyas fogalmunk sincs hogy mit csinalunk " logo.


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 25)

Alberth, ez a stílus megfelelne....


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 25)

A sapka formát innen koppintsd le...


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 25)

Ha nem kisnyúl, akkor Josef Guggenmos kisegere. Jó a névválasztás: József guggolva mos? A kisegér meg csütörtököt mond pénteken. Szombaton szabadnap, vasárnap ünnepnap, hétfőn még túl korai, és ocsúdni kell, kedden várjunk még kicsit, szerdán meg még csak a hét közepe. A maradék napokon tevékenykedjünk szorgalmasan! Ja, nincs több nap?

Több kolbász, mint nap, ez az igazság!​ 


 
Itt egy logó-terv: szavazásra bocsátom!
aki meglátja, már érzi is az illatokat, lelki orrával :mrgreen:​


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 25)

Alberth !!!!!!
Inkább sapkát köss..... ... a lógót, majd megoldjuk


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 25)

Alberth, ez a stílus megfelelne....

Nem is tudom, rajtam hogy állna? Talán túl vállas vagyok a blúzokhoz, a szoknyát skótkockásra kérném, a cipő, az már döfi...!:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 25)

Íme a kötésminta! Ki akar nosztalgiasapkát viselni Barbilandban?​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 25)

Kezdek felni.

Tehat vagy a tanyersapka vagy a bukosisak??????? 
Zavarban vagyok ennyi lehetosegtol.   

A logo tetszik : 



valoszinu, mert eleg ehes vagyok most. ​


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 25)

Ez a ruci hogy tetszik? Elmegyek a Jásászságba, mintáért.
Itt a sapka, most kötöttem. Duplán melegít, ránézésből is lángol. 






Vagy maradjunk a tányérnál?


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 25)

Tányérsapka, villanykörtével. Világítana a fejünk, megvilágosodnánk. Barbie-t reflektorfénybe hoznánk.​


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 25)

Nagyon jó a kötött sapka.... nem akarunk tányért, csak az asztalra...


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 25)

böbike írta:


> Nagyon jó a kötött sapka.... nem akarunk tányért, csak az asztalra...


Akkor a tüzes sapka nagyszerű lesz. Sok piros pamut kell.






Tányért az asztalra! A cintányérra meg csapjunk rá! Dobszóra jobban megy a sapkakötés...!​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 26)

alberth írta:


> Akkor a tüzes sapka nagyszerű lesz. Sok piros pamut kell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tuzes sapka johet. Feluton vagyunk a "tuzrol pattant-tol" 

Nekem a kotesrol a hintaszek  jutott eszembe de ha dobszora jobban megy, hat legyen.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUR4k0LyTdc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjx3USc5cSs


----------



## jepeti (2007 Október 26)

Hahó! Van felvétel?


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 26)

Felvétel van, csak 1 sapkával többet kell kötnünk ennyi az egész. A csapatba lépés napja vasárnap! Addig kell várni mindössze. Hintaszéken és dobszóra kötjük a tüzes sapkákat.
A hintaszék jó lesz fakutyázásra is. 









Na most, melyik az igazi fakutya vajon?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 26)

alberth írta:


> Felvétel van, csak 1 sapkával többet kell kötnünk ennyi az egész. A csapatba lépés napja vasárnap! Addig kell várni mindössze. Hintaszéken és dobszóra kötjük a tüzes sapkákat.
> A hintaszék jó lesz fakutyázásra is.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Szerintem is vegyuk fel Jepeti-t ( vasarnap  ). O lehetne a gondolatolvaso, mivel tegnap este - olvasgatva egy par temat - ugy ereztem, hogy lenne lehetosegunk a letszam emelesere. 
Olyan jo hozzaszolasok vannak itt-ott , hogy csak irigykedtem, hogy miert nem ide irtak.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 26)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 26)




----------



## böbike (2007 Október 26)

Ilyes sapkát kérek...nagyon jóóóóó


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epZoZcBiIsM


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


>


 
dE nem elég tüzes, akkor már inkább ez az Iowai finom hölgykalap. Csak azt nem tudom, a virágok miért olyan üdék rajta. Csak nem földből van a cica agya? És onnan nőttek ki a virágok. Aki úgy érzi, hogy virágmagot vethetünk a fejére és az kihajt, az ilyen kalapot is hordhat ünnepnapokon.


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem is vegyuk fel Jepeti-t ( vasarnap  ). O lehetne a gondolatolvaso, mivel tegnap este - olvasgatva egy par temat - ugy ereztem, hogy lenne lehetosegunk a letszam emelesere.
> Olyan jo hozzaszolasok vannak itt-ott , hogy csak irigykedtem, hogy miert nem ide irtak.


Szerintem jönnek még tagok, Jepeti már itt van. Remélem hozzászól. Ha meg nem, hát kisnyúl...:-D:mrgreen::-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 26)

Persze , nem kell elsietni a dontest " kalap ugyben" . 
Nem kerget a tatar !  .............


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 26)

alberth írta:


> dE nem elég tüzes, akkor már inkább ez az Iowai finom hölgykalap. Csak azt nem tudom, a virágok miért olyan üdék rajta. Csak nem földből van a cica agya? És onnan nőttek ki a virágok. Aki úgy érzi, hogy virágmagot vethetünk a fejére és az kihajt, az ilyen kalapot is hordhat ünnepnapokon.


ezért kértem kötött sapit


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 26)

Annyit kötöttem ma, hogy a kötőűim vörösen izzanak, úgy bemelegedtek. Most egy kicsit pihentetek. Kéne valami kesztyű is. Kétújjasat kössünk, vagy ötújjasat?


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 26)

A két ujjas tetszik, de attól függ, mit fogunk vele...


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 26)

Barbilandban is tél van, úgyhogy a szabadban korlátot, ajtókilincset, seprűt, hólapátot, stb. fogunk. Esetleg síbotot, fakutyát stb. Szerintem a kétujjas jobban melegít még a hóemberkésztítésnél is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 27)

böbike írta:


> Ilyes sapkát kérek...nagyon jóóóóó


 
En is ilyet szeretnek. Ha belegondolunk abba, hogy Te vagy a Navigator es en a Pilota II , akkor azt hiszem biztosak lehetunk abban , hogy "valahova" majd odaerunk !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 27)

alberth írta:


> Annyit kötöttem ma, hogy a kötőűim vörösen izzanak, úgy bemelegedtek. Most egy kicsit pihentetek. Kéne valami kesztyű is. Kétújjasat kössünk, vagy ötújjasat?


 


Akarod, hogy rategyunk a You Tube-ra mint a "*Best kototu solo ever* "
Halasak vagyunk es a sapkak nagyon jol neznek ki.
Kesztyu ugyben, nekem mindegy, hogy milyen csak ne ilyen:







mert errol a mosogatas jut eszembe, arrol pedig.....tanyer....tanyersapka....bajuszos rendor tanyersapkaban  stb.stb. 
Minek ennyi meleg holmi tulajdonkeppen? Ha _barhova _megyunk nehogy mar valami hideg helyre menjunk !  ...vagy magas a futes-szamla a Gumiszobaban ?


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 27)

Sajnos Gyöngyike, most a tél közeleg és ilyenkor meleg holmi kell Barbylandban. De ha a trópusokra megyünk majd, akkor szívesen kötök bikiniket is. Aztán lehet fűszoknyákat késziteni Tahitire és Haitire. Csak tányérsapkát ne, ugye? Még azt is el kellene mosogatni néha. Szerintem majd a bikinihez fog jó állni a tányérsapka. :mrgreen:

Kötésminták:






Ezt a bikinit ma délelőtt megkötöttem a hölgynek:











A bikini része /alsó, vagy felső vagy Lajos?/ De nem monokini, sőt monokli még úgy sem...:mrgreen:






Ha a Bikini-szigetekre utazunk, akkor majd találgathatjuk a bikini fazonját!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 28)

alberth írta:


> Sajnos Gyöngyike, most a tél közeleg és ilyenkor meleg holmi kell Barbylandban. De ha a trópusokra megyünk majd, akkor szívesen kötök bikiniket is. Aztán lehet fűszoknyákat késziteni Tahitire és Haitire. Csak tányérsapkát ne, ugye? Még azt is el kellene mosogatni néha. Szerintem majd a bikinihez fog jó állni a tányérsapka. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Igen Alberth, biztos vagyok abban , hogy a valahogy ratudnank beszelni a bikini kotesre   es persze jobb lenne fuszoknyaban a napon DE...mint mondod kozeleg a tel .
> ...


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 28)

Gyöngyi !
Alberth már is ecseteli a tél örömeit....és lesz kedved a télbe utazni.... meleg sapkád, sálad már van....mondhatni felkészült vagy


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 28)

Azert Alberth a Katitany , hogy ecsetelje ...........
Hmmmm??? ...mi is varhato ? talan sapka + sal + bikini   

Rayman tulajdonkeppen hova koltozott ??  A holdra?


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert Alberth a Katitany , hogy ecsetelje ...........
> Hmmmm??? ...mi is varhato ? talan sapka + sal + bikini
> 
> Rayman tulajdonkeppen hova koltozott ??  A holdra?


Szerintem nem a holdra, csak nem találja a klaviaturát...


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 28)

Tulajdonképp Rayman és Infinity is eltünt... Vagy ők már Barbylandban élvezik a tél örömeit? 
Ma nyugtatót kellett bevennem, mert kötés közben besomfordál a macskám és rohangál a gombolyaggal...! Ilyenkor nagyon ideges leszek, mert addig cibálja a pamutot, hogy lebontja a kész bikiniket...:mrgreen::mrgreen:
És hintaágyat csinál belőle magának:


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 28)

alberth írta:


> Tulajdonképp Rayman és Infinity is eltünt... Vagy ők már Barbylandban élvezik a tél örömeit?
> Ma nyugtatót kellett bevennem, mert kötés közben besomfordál a macskám és rohangál a gombolyaggal...! Ilyenkor nagyon ideges leszek, mert addig cibálja a pamutot, hogy lebontja a kész bikiniket...:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> És hintaágyat csinál belőle magának:


Látod, a cicusnak nem kell nyugtató, elég a hintaágy


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 28)

alberth írta:


> Tulajdonképp Rayman és Infinity is eltünt... Vagy ők már Barbylandban élvezik a tél örömeit?
> Ma nyugtatót kellett bevennem, mert kötés közben besomfordál a macskám és rohangál a gombolyaggal...! Ilyenkor nagyon ideges leszek, mert addig cibálja a pamutot, hogy lebontja a kész bikiniket...:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> És hintaágyat csinál belőle magának:


 
 Nyugodj meg Alberth....van idod boven, most Rayman es Infinity utan en is eltunok egy par napra, csak arra vigyazz, hogy Te bele ne gabalyodjal a gombolyagba.
Okos cicad van ! .... kb. igy kepzeltem en is el az uticelt.

Addig is es ujra , csak tartsatok a frontot. 



Pato Pal Ur

Mint elátkozott királyfi
Túl az Óperencián,
Él magában falujában
Pató Pál úr mogorván.
Be más lenne itt az élet,
Ha egy ifjú feleség...
Közbevágott Pató Pál úr:
"Ej, ráérünk arra még!"​ 
Roskadófélben van a ház,
Hámlik le a vakolat,
S a szél egy darab födéllel
Már tudj' isten hol szalad;
Javítsuk ki, mert maholnap
Pallásról néz be az ég...
Közbevágott Pató Pál úr:
"Ej, ráérünk arra még!"​ 
Puszta a kert, ehelyett a
Szántóföld szépen virít,
Temi bôven a pipacsnak
Mindenféle nemeit.
Mit henyél az a sok béres?
Mit henyélnek az ekék?...
Közbevágott Pató Pál úr:
"Ej, ráérünk arra még!"​ 
Hát a mente, hát a nadrág,
Ugy megritkult, olyan ó,
Hogy szunyoghálónak is már
Csak szükségbôl volna jó;
Híni kell csak a szabót, a
Posztó meg van véve rég...
Közbevágott Pató Pál úr:
"Ej, ráérünk arra még!"​ 
Életét így tengi által;
Bár apái nékie
Mindent oly bôven hagyának,
Soha sincsen semmije.
De ez nem az ô hibája;
Ô magyarnak születék,
S hazájában ôsi jelszó:
"Ej, ráérünk arra még!"​ 

Pest, 1847. (november)
_Petofi Sandor_​


----------



## jepeti (2007 Október 29)

Köszi a felvételt, nekem nyulszőr sapi kell( ha már eszembe juttattátok) és hozzá nyuszbikini. Szép leszek ugye?


----------



## mis (2007 Október 29)

ide is irom: böbike privi ment várom a választ!!


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 29)

Nézzetek oda! A macskám addig heverészett a függőágyban, hogy teljes átváltozáson ment át. Még a bikini is megkerült rajta /amit lebonott/! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
Tényleg csodákat tesz a nyugalom. Én is berendezkedem semmittevésre... Irány a függőágy, kötőtűk behúzva... gombolyag indul. Irány Barbyland! :mrgreen:


----------



## jepeti (2007 Október 30)

én is szeretnék egy ilxen cicát! Még mondja valaki, hogy a macskák nem átváltozott boszorkányok!


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 30)

jepeti írta:


> Köszi a felvételt, nekem nyulszőr sapi kell( ha már eszembe juttattátok) és hozzá nyuszbikini. Szép leszek ugye?


 
Biztosan szép leszel benne, csak ne az én bundámat akard hozzá...:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 30)

az igazolatlanul hiányzóknak, kérem az ellenőrzőjét......
igy nem lehet eldönteni az uti célt


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 30)

NYIKTO NYE ATSZVUTÚJET!!! Így szerintem mindenki meg fog érkezni. Tovaris ucsikelnyica! Speaking po rússzki?
Az utazáshoz nem árt egy kis nyelvtudás. Sprechen Sie Deutch?
In der mitte ein Klavier.






Ich spiele: Für Elise. A kedvencem. Barbylandban vajon milyen nyelven tudnak? Italiana, che bella lingua per me! Avagy Speak you in Egnlish? I don't speak piu molto!
Egyszóval minél több nyelven kell tanulnunk, mert lehet hogy ott magyarul beszélnek, s mi leszünk a külföldiek. Most birkózom a japánnal, de jobb karatés.. Mamutika Haragura!:mrgreen:


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 30)

Barbylandban milyen nyelvet használnak?


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 30)

böbike írta:


> Barbylandban milyen nyelvet használnak?


Rózsaszín nyelvet, azzal eszik a macskanyelvet. Nagyon felvágott nyelvű Barbye. Tudnak magyarul, már kinyomoztam...:-D:mrgreen::-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 31)

böbike írta:


> az igazolatlanul hiányzóknak, kérem az ellenőrzőjét......igy nem lehet eldönteni az uti célt


 
En "otthon" felejtettem az ellenorzomet !   

Szerintem igy konnyu eldonteni az uticelt mert nem beszelunk bele. 
Mi is eljottunk dolgozni ( tehat a hianyzas igazoltnak veheto ) amikor a fonokom kijelentette, hogy O most haza repul , mert holnap Halloween-party lesz.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 31)

jepeti írta:


> én is szeretnék egy ilxen cicát! Még mondja valaki, hogy a macskák nem átváltozott boszorkányok!


 





Akkor itt van egy cica, de azt nem tudom, hogy Alberth , hogy csinalta a tobbit. Te ugyan nem tudod, de Bibike regebben ertett a varazslashoz.
Talan O tud nekem segiteni.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Október 31)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Biztosan szép leszel benne, csak ne az én bundámat akard hozzá...:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## jepeti (2007 Október 31)

Barátok bundáját soha nem viselném, max.simogatom. (finom, fimom nyuszihusi....)


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

jepeti írta:


> Barátok bundáját soha nem viselném, max.simogatom. (finom, fimom nyuszihusi....)


 
Segítség!!!
Jepeti-nek már nem csak a bundácskámra fáj a foga. A husikám is kell neki. Valaki mentsen meg!!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Segítség!!!
> Jepeti-nek már nem csak a bundácskámra fáj a foga. A husikám is kell neki. Valaki mentsen meg!!!:-D:-D:-D


Piroska nagymamája szokott a nyuszikra vigyázni. Neki kell szólni, csak előbb győződjünk meg róla, ő van e az ágyában, vagy a farkas?:mrgreen:
,,Nagymama, miért olyan nagy a füled?
- Hogy jobban halljalak, Piroska!
- Miért olyan nagy az orrod?
- Hogy jobban érezzem a szagodat!
- Miért olyan szőrös a lábad?
- Mert elfogyott a gyantám...:mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 31)

Albert meséjéből az a tanulság, vegyél gyantát nyuszika


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

böbike írta:


> Albert meséjéből az a tanulság, vegyél gyantát nyuszika


 
Hát ez lesz...szeretem a bundácskámat is meg a husikámat is...már úgy hozzám nőttek...


----------



## Évicus (2007 Október 31)

Ha nincs gyanta, hát akkor jöhet az epilátor. Ha az sem, akkor:
,,Forró vizet a kopaszra!" Csak nehogy a nagymamát forrázzuk le. Ő ugyanis a nyuszikát szereti.


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 31)

*M 35*

Volt szerencsém Debrecenben járni ma este.

Gondolta volna valaki, hogy az m35-ös autópályát úgy építik meg , hogy az M3 kereszteződésben nem lehet csak Pest felé menni ???? DDDDDD. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Ki car engedte ezt átadi ? 

Aki Szabolcs országba akar menni, az csak 30 km. után tud visszafordulni, met még polgári kijárat is csak 1 irányu.
Kaka az egész. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 31)

Jóestét. kiss


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 31)

Meggyüttem Békés országbó !


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 31)

Évicus írta:


> Ha nincs gyanta, hát akkor jöhet az epilátor. Ha az sem, akkor:
> ,,Forró vizet a kopaszra!" Csak nehogy a nagymamát forrázzuk le. Ő ugyanis a nyuszikát szereti.



Anyulakat nem lövik le ugye,


----------



## Rayman (2007 Október 31)

OLan aranyos a muszmusz


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

Vajon melyik az igazi nagymama? Nyuszika, neked fontos tudni.
Megsúgom: Amelyiknek nem szőrös a lába!:mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

Rayman írta:


> Volt szerencsém Debrecenben járni ma este.
> 
> Gondolta volna valaki, hogy az m35-ös autópályát úgy építik meg , hogy az M3 kereszteződésben nem lehet csak Pest felé menni ???? DDDDDD. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Ki car engedte ezt átadi ?
> ...


Sajnos, Debrecen hiába lobbizott és interpellációzott képviselői által is, hogy ne így legyen. A gumiszobában eldöntötték és punktum...!
Most tapasztalhattad az eredményt...
Inkább velünk utazzál! Megyünk Barbylandba, csak rád várunk. Nyuszika is csatlakozott a expedicióhoz.









Én a jövőbe látok, csak az még homályos. A távolabbi jövő még homályosabb. Tovább meg nem érdemes megmutatnom... Oda is elmehetünk...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

Évicus írta:


> Ha nincs gyanta, hát akkor jöhet az epilátor. Ha az sem, akkor:
> ,,Forró vizet a kopaszra!" Csak nehogy a nagymamát forrázzuk le. Ő ugyanis a nyuszikát szereti.


 
Nálunk a nagymama a csirkét szereti, úgyhogy ez nekem nem jön be...:-D:-D:-D:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

Rayman írta:


> Anyulakat nem lövik le ugye,


 
Remélem itt senkinek sincs vadász-engedélye...


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Remélem itt senkinek sincs vadász-engedélye...


Mért? Az orvvadászok nem lőnek? Nekem is van csúzlim.:mrgreen:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

alberth írta:


> Mért? Az orvvadászok nem lőnek? Nekem is van csúzlim.:mrgreen:


 
Sgeítséééééééééééééééég!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Sgeítséééééééééééééééég!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D:-D:-D


Most készítettem egy nyúlcipőt. Fel akarod húzni? Van hozzá 120 oldalnyi használati utasítás. Beszél, tanácsot ad, szupersebességre állítható, farkasra is tud vadászni, de a legjobban a csíkot tudja elhúzni.:-D








Ja, a kiskutyát ki kell belőle csalogatni! :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

alberth írta:


> Most készítettem egy nyúlcipőt. Fel akarod húzni? Van hozzá 120 oldalnyi használati utasítás. Beszél, tanácsot ad, szupersebességre állítható, farkasra is tud vadászni, de a legjobban a csíkot tudja elhúzni.:-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A kiskutya is jöhet...:-D:-D:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

Ám legyen, de ha megnő, ,,nagykutya" lesz belőle. Nem baj?


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

alberth írta:


> Ám legyen, de ha megnő, ,,nagykutya" lesz belőle. Nem baj?


 
ugyan egy "nagykutya" már van a Nyuszi állatkertjében, de egye fene...:-D:-D:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 31)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> ugyan egy "nagykutya" már van a Nyuszi állatkertjében, de egye fene...:-D:-D:-D


Nem gondoltál még rá, nyuszika, hogy ennek a farkas nem fog örülni, nem beszélve a rókáról. :mrgreen:


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

alberth írta:


> Nem gondoltál még rá, nyuszika, hogy ennek a farkas nem fog örülni, nem beszélve a rókáról. :mrgreen:


 
Mivel a farkas sosem lesz igazán barátja a nyuszikának, így azt hiszem ez nem érdekes...:-D:-D:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 November 1)

Nyuszika!
Vegyél példát Hófehérkékől. Ő nyugodtan sétálhatott az erdőben, mert a farkas szerette a pikantériát. Te is ezzel barátoddá teheted. Íme a példázat:


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 November 2)

:mrgreen: the right picture in the right time... 
and nothing is by chance ... 
(legalábbis igy tartják...) 
a mi okulásunkra
(jók ezek a példázatok)


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 November 2)

alberth írta:


> Nyuszika!
> Vegyél példát Hófehérkékől. Ő nyugodtan sétálhatott az erdőben, mert a farkas szerette a pikantériát. Te is ezzel barátoddá teheted. Íme a példázat:


 
Majd legfeljebb jól elbújok, ha jön a farkas...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 2)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Remélem itt senkinek sincs vadász-engedélye...


 
 Persze, hogy senkinek nincs vadaszengedelye. Ez a gumiszoba.

Csak az " kepzeljuk" , hogy van ! Ez a gumiszoba !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 2)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Évicus* 

 
_Ha nincs gyanta, hát akkor jöhet az epilátor. Ha az sem, akkor:
,,Forró vizet a kopaszra!" Csak nehogy a nagymamát forrázzuk le. Ő ugyanis a nyuszikát szereti._





Rayman írta:


> Anyulakat nem lövik le ugye,


 
Nem.  ?

De van aki forron szereti.


----------



## böbike (2007 November 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Persze, hogy senkinek nincs vadaszenegedelye. Ez a gumiszoba.
> 
> Csak az " kepzeljuk" , hogy van ! Ez a gumiszoba !


Nem vadászunk...utazunk...én már be is csomagoltam...télit is nyárit is ki tudja milyen idő lesz, ahova megyünk...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 2)

alberth írta:


> Nyuszika!
> Vegyél példát Hófehérkékől. Ő nyugodtan sétálhatott az erdőben, mert a farkas szerette a pikantériát. Te is ezzel barátoddá teheted. Íme a példázat:


 
Meg jo , hogy a kiralyfirol nem talaltal egy kepet Kapitany.   Erdekes.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 2)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_ Persze, hogy senkinek nincs vadaszenegedelye. Ez a gumiszoba._

_Csak az " kepzeljuk" , hogy van ! Ez a gumiszoba ! :grin: :grin: :grin:_




böbike írta:


> Nem vadászunk...utazunk...én már be is csomagoltam...télit is nyárit is ki tudja milyen idő lesz, ahova megyünk...


 

 Jo otlet, de mit csomagoljuk " elore az idobe" meg " hatra az idobe" ?? A nyari-teli csomagolassal en is jol allok. Még ki se csomagoltam !


----------



## böbike (2007 November 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


a subát és a bikinit...
mertha a globális felmelegedés igaz, akkor a jövőbe csak bikini kell..


----------



## teje25 (2007 November 2)

repülő vagyok... brrrrr.... repülő vagyok brrrr... repülő vagyok ÁáÁÁÁáá...PUFF... múmia vagyok... bú! :mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2007 November 2)

Itt van a jó meleg fülessapka a Barbylandi napokra. Persze, így nem engedélyezem!
A bikinit azért fel kell venni, mert a legénység nálam igenis legyen felöltözve...!!​ 


 
Nyuszika, te meg meglepheted ezzel a fotóval a farkast.
Elgondolkodik rajta, hogyan készül a húsvéti nyuszitosjás, ebből pedig kikel a csibnyuszi.
Addig te gyorsan felhúzhatod a nyúlcipőt.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 November 2)

majd igyekszem jól használni a nyúlcipőt...




vagy így...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 2)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> majd igyekszem jól használni a nyúlcipőt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sok sikert ! Ha repulni akarsz csak ulj a kanalra !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 2)

Ugy latszik Kapitany Alberth egy kicsit elkalandozott az eredeti uticeltol.   Persze a Kapitanynak mindent lehet.


----------



## alberth (2007 November 2)

Mindenki hozzon magával fényképezőgépet, kamerát, mert csodás tájakon fogunk áthaladni. Cipőkefét, boxot, mert az út porát néha le kell takarítani! Azok a rózsaszín fények már Barbyland csillagai. Bizonyám!


----------



## Petdro (2007 November 2)

Én inkább egy kis srácot visszek magammal aki cipőt takarít az utca sarkon pár centért


----------



## Petdro (2007 November 2)

És viszem a mobilom hogy tudjak pizzát rendelni


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 November 2)

alberth írta:


> Mindenki hozzon magával fényképezőgépet, kamerát, mert csodás tájakon fogunk áthaladni. Cipőkefét, boxot, mert az út porát néha le kell takarítani! Azok a rózsaszín fények már Barbyland csillagai. Bizonyám!


 
Kapitány Úr kérem...és mikor indulunk?


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 3)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> Nálunk a nagymama a csirkét szereti, úgyhogy ez nekem nem jön be...:-D:-D:-D:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Csirke: :3:Blöööö


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 3)

Nálunk nehezen mondta ki valaki, hogy "ÚTELÁGAZÓDÁS". 
És hogy ez ne okozzon neki problémát, nem is építenek többet.
Következő lépésben minden kereszteződésben lefalazzák a jobbos oldalt. ???


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 3)

Rayman írta:


> Nálunk nehezen mondta ki valaki, hogy "ÚTELÁGAZÓDÁS".
> És hogy ez ne okozzon neki problémát, nem is építenek többet.
> Következő lépésben minden kereszteződésben lefalazzák a jobbos oldalt. ???


 






Tehat csak balra klikkelhetunk?  .....??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 3)

A "crossroad" - t talan egyszerubb kimondani.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx0V7R1VZQw


----------



## alberth (2007 November 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A "crossroad" - t talan egyszerubb kimondani.


A biony' a Hortobágyon minden csikós, gulyás, juhász má' angolul jobban tud, má' a keresztutat jobban ismeri, mint a gémeskutat.
Where is it?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 4)

alberth írta:


> A biony' a Hortobágyon minden csikós, gulyás, juhász má' angolul jobban tud, má' a keresztutat jobban ismeri, mint a gémeskutat.
> Where is it?


 
Ahogy a lovakat elnezem , talan ne a csikost kerdezzuk, hogy merre van az arra?


----------



## alberth (2007 November 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ahogy a lovakat elnezem , talan ne a csikost kerdezzuk, hogy merre van az arra?


 
Talán kérdezzük meg Toldi Miklóst!
- Hé paraszt, melyik út vezet Budára?
- Ott ni, a 3-as autópálya, há' nem látja az uraság? Hisz kiveri a szemit, me' ott fut ne'! Drive you an the car-road! - Így má' érthető He?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 5)

Halló ! 

Halihó megen csak Békés-megyében ért a reggel.

harcolok.

Majd jövök. 

:555:


----------



## alberth (2007 November 5)

Én meg a TESCO-ban vettem egy vadi új kínai kerékpárt. /olcsó/! Már nevet is adtam neki: Kong-Cseng. Barbye-nak vinném ajándékba, uti poggyászként. De lehet félúton széthullik és meg sem érkezem rajta. Akkor pedig ne keressetek egy darabig!:mrgreen::mrgreen:






Ki jár ilyennel? Mik a tapasztalatok? A Tour de France-n elindulhatnék vele tavasszal?​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 5)

Rayman írta:


> Halló !
> 
> Halihó megen csak Békés-megyében ért a reggel.
> 
> ...


 

Harcolsz?  Meg jo, hogy nem Heves-megyeben vagy!


----------



## böbike (2007 November 5)

Ki jár ilyennel? Mik a tapasztalatok? A Tour de France-n elindulhatnék vele tavasszal?

tavasszal, majd elmondod....


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 6)

böbike írta:


> Ki jár ilyennel? Mik a tapasztalatok? A Tour de France-n elindulhatnék vele tavasszal?
> 
> tavasszal, majd elmondod....


 
Még tavasszal is itt leszunk?  ... akkor kidobalom a borondombol a teli holmit.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 6)

alberth írta:


> Én meg a TESCO-ban vettem egy vadi új kínai kerékpárt. /olcsó/! Már nevet is adtam neki: Kong-Cseng. Barbye-nak vinném ajándékba, uti poggyászként. De lehet félúton széthullik és meg sem érkezem rajta. Akkor pedig ne keressetek egy darabig!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Persze indulhatsz.   Indulni mindig lehet. Nekem ez a tapasztalatom.







...es ezen a szobron van még hely. 







es ha nem ersz oda idoben az sem baj, majd csatlakozol valahol, Kong Cseng-gel az sem problema. 






*Virtual-reality headset *

Nekem ez a megoldas is megfelel.






Vagy ez, itt meg tekerni se kell.  

 Azt hiszem eleg jol sikerult leegyszeruseti a Tour de France-n !


----------



## alberth (2007 November 6)

Már gyakorlok a hegyimenetekre. Ide fejlődik a mauntin-bike. Enyém a legújabb típus...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 7)

alberth írta:


> Már gyakorlok a hegyimenetekre. Ide fejlődik a mauntin-bike. Enyém a legújabb típus...


 

  Ezzel biztos, hogy nyerni fogsz ! !.....ne felejtsd otthon a fényképezőgépet, kamerát, cipőkefét, boxot !! 

Persze mi is ott akarunk lenni , szoval majd szolj ide, amikor odaertel es repulunk !!  








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCj-RyKCmHQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En9eiH4dTK0


----------



## alberth (2007 November 7)

Talmácsi Gábor sikerein felbuzdulva úgy érzem, jó ha Magyarországnak világbajnokai vannak. Csak még azon gondolkodom, kerékpárral induljak -e, vagy valami más sportágban? Ti is begyűjthetnétek 1-2 aranyérmet valahol!






Nem tudok választani a két sportág között...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 8)

alberth írta:


> Talmácsi Gábor sikerein felbuzdulva úgy érzem, jó ha Magyarországnak világbajnokai vannak. Csak még azon gondolkodom, kerékpárral induljak -e, vagy valami más sportágban? Ti is begyűjthetnétek 1-2 aranyérmet valahol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Talan probald felemelni amivel ez a pasas kuszkodik itt. Az majd segit a dontesben.... 
 aranyerem? Nekem az a problemam a kerekparral , hogy tul sokaig tart attekerni az Atlantic oceanon, ezert gondoltam tegnap a repulore 






de mehetek vizen is. 





 

     Ezt talaltam. Ez a _*VI-2- Hattyu !! vizibicikli*_

_" A méltóságteljes szép ívu hattyúnyak és a csúszdának kialakított tollas farok fölszerelésével messziről is jól látható hattyúkhoz juthatunk. A konkurrens kölcsönző vendégeit egész biztos oda fogják csalogatni. A nyak és a farok csavarkötéssel rögzíthető. Hasznos felületet nem foglal a nyak, mert a dob fölé van szerelve." _

_(_ ebbol az utolso mondatbol semmit nem ertek , ill. az utolso 2 bol...csavarkotessel rogzitheto...? hmmm ? Hol van a dob? 
Persze a zene nelkul semmit nem ert a Hattyu, de igy most _*VI-2 Hattyu*_ *+* )

_Rendelhető színek: tetszőleges ._

_*Megrendeljem?   *_


----------



## alberth (2007 November 8)

Remélem ez a hattyú invirulens a madárinfluenzára. A significans resistentia nagyon értékes diagnosis. Ezért én is csatlakozom a hattyúzáshoz, sőt a Hattyúk tavában én fogom eltáncolni Csajkovszkijt.















Ezért is megyünk Barbylandba többek között, de ki hoz magával Diótörőt...?


----------



## böbike (2007 November 8)

alberth írta:


> Remélem ez a hattyú invirulens a madárinfluenzára. A significans resistentia nagyon értékes diagnosis. Ezért én is csatlakozom a hattyúzáshoz, sőt a Hattyúk tavában én fogom eltáncolni Csajkovszkijt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Én a diót viszem.... a törőt hozza más.....


----------



## seherezade (2007 November 8)

Új vagyok, nem kérdezek, csak hozzászólok) Isten bizony 
De azért kaptok egy kis különlegességet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNxcbC_BlA


----------



## seherezade (2007 November 8)

Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle. 
http://videa.hu/main.php?page=play&v=dHc3Ielr9Poxlpfk


----------



## seherezade (2007 November 8)

Pár jópofi 

*Aranyköpések 2*
​
Én végeztem a feladat oroszlán részét: üvöltöttem! 

Felirat egy nyilvános wc falán: Kérem a csikket nedobja a piszuárba.
Aláírva: mert elázik és rohadt nehéz meggyújtani.

Jobb ma egy túzok, mint holnap egy véreb.

Különös ember a házmester: este sört iszik, reggel havat hány.

A törhetetlen játékok legfőbb haszna, hogy ezekkel kiválóan össze lehet törni minden mást.

Kifordítva mindenki rózsaszín!

Mindenki színesbőrű, különben nem látszana!

Több férfi hagyná ott a családját, ha tudná, hogyan kell összecsomagolni.

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.

Én nem a cápáktól félek, hanem attól, hogy meg akarnak harapni.

Olyan nincs, hogy verekedés közben futballmeccs tör ki?

Attól, hogy nem értenek meg, még nem vagy művész!

Sakkozni bokszolókkal, bokszolni sakkozókkal szeretek.:

Napról napra az újdonság varázsával ajándékoz meg az amnézia.

Normális vagyok, a hangok is megmondták...

A gyermek lényege: nagy hangzavar, rajta némi koszzal.

Ha a cápa a tenyeredből eszik, a lábadból is fog.

Már majdnem megvettem a "Pozitív gondolkodás előnyei" című könyvet, de aztán arra gondoltam, ugyan, mire lenne ez jó?

Így szólt az Úr Ádámhoz: Íme Éva. Válassz!

Egy pofa belém jött hátulról, mire közöltem vele, hogy szaporodjon és sokasodjon, bár nem ezekkel a szavakkal.

Ha biológussal laksz együtt, jobb, ha nem torkoskodsz a hűtőből.

Nem iszom, nem dohányzom, nem nőzöm, minden nap hatkor kelek. De mindez
megváltozik, ha kikerülök a dutyiból.

Ha majd lesz gyerekem, veszek egy ikerbabakocsit, és azt mondom majd neki, hogy volt egy ikertestvére, de nem fogadott szót...

Hogy változik a világ! Tegnap még franciáztam egy kannibál lánnyal, ma meg már nem érdekel a szex.

Már látom a fényt az alagút végén... de miért dudál?

"Rövid leszek!" mondta a kígyó, és felmászott a sínekre...


----------



## seherezade (2007 November 8)

*A szülők sorsa*

Hol vannak már a boldog és háborítatlan gyerektelen évek, amikor a hűtőnkben mindössze egy penészes sajt árválkodott, de a lakásunk olyan volt, mint egy múzeum, az életünk pedig, mint egy nyári tábor? 

Lássuk, mi hogy változik, ha kibővül a család és hogyan élünk most, gyerekkel a hónunk alatt! Pihenésképpen pedig törüljük le a monitorról a joghurtot, mielőtt végleg rászárad! Anyák (és Apák) sorsa tíz pontban.

1. Az ágyad többé már nem a tiéd, sőt, a saját oldalad is leredukálódik öt centiméterre, miután minden hajnalban csattogó tappancsok vetődnek mellétek. Ennek következtében, a gyermek keresztben fekszik, mint mindig rajtatok, s úgy érzed magad, mint akit egész éjjel vertek keményen. És vertek is.

2. Nincs feng shui nappalid, csak autók, babák, lego és egyéb dolgok mögé rejtett, csokival és ketchuppal tarkított bútorzatod, amit hiába takarítasz, 12 órán belül minden visszaáll az eredeti állapotába.

3. Nincs helyed a tévé előtt, mert abban a pillanatban, amikor kezdődik a híradó, a szent gyermek kedvenc meséje is elindul egy másik csatornán. És ez minden neked való tévéműsorral így van, mire pedig egyedül lehetnél a kis dobozzal, te is bólogatsz a fotelban még a Született feleségeken is.

4. A konyhádból évek óta száműzted a chilit, a bogyiszlóit, a macskapöcsét, és a pikáns ízeket. A főzéssel eltölthető idő függvényében átlagosan hatféle kaját váltogatsz, s a család nagyobb felének a gasztronómiai katarzis továbbra is dínó formájú ételek maradnak.

5. Múzeumot belülről évek óta nem láttál, s a következő tíz évben nyugodtan és békésen nem is igen fogsz. Ha mégis, akkor biztosan a Mattel vagy Disney szervezésében.

6. Annál többet ácsorogsz hidegben, lefagyott lábakkal, különösen akkor, amikor mondjuk sok a latyak és pocsolya, amiket a gyerekeid előszeretettel taposnak szerte. A hidegben való rohanás pedig különösen kedves elfoglaltságod, közvetlenül azután, hogy sikerül a gyereknek megtanulnia motorozni, rollerezni és biciklizni.

7. A ruhatáradból évek óta hiányoznak a világos színek, s csak a kosztűrő darabjaidat tartod meg. Ha néha mégis bátor vagy és magadra rántasz valami hófehér göncöt, egész este azon morfondírozhatsz, hogy tudsz a blúzodból a gyereknek boci jelmezt készíteni, a foltok úgy is adottak.

8. A kocsiban nem találsz egyéb zenét, csak olyat, ami kiskacsáról, napocskáról, lobogó copfról, katonáról és mackóról szól. Ha mégis mást merészelsz hallgatni, a következő fogadóórán az óvó néni biztosan félrevon, hogy miért énekel a gyerek nagy csöcsű nőkről.

9. Te vagy az a nő, akit a fodrász és a kozmetikus is csak pillanatokra tud megfigyelni, mert minden alkalommal azzal érkezel, hogy csak egy gyors igazításra jöttél. S mire a széked átmelegedne, már rongyolsz is tovább, közvetlenül azután, hogy elkezd zuhogni az eső.

10. Mindent egybevetve, nincs olyan napod, amikor ne morfondíroznál el azon, hogy akkor most ez már mindig így lesz? S valami különös oknál fogva, mégis többet nevetsz, mint a szingli barátnőid, és többször csodálkozol rá a világra, hogy milyen szép.


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 8)

Szép napot !!

Látom azért tartjátok a frontot.

Kapitány Úr !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 9)

böbike írta:


> Én a diót viszem.... a törőt hozza más.....


 
Akkor en viszem a torot...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 9)

seherezade írta:


> Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle.
> http://videa.hu/main.php?page=play&v=dHc3Ielr9Poxlpfk


 
Hello Seherezade ! Gyere vissza maskor is.  

Mi nem felunk semmitol  es batrak is vagyunk. Ezert vagyunk a Gumiszobaba..ez a titkunk !  
Ja...en nem tudtam kinyitni a lapot...csak klikkeltem, klikkeltem ..de semmi .... szoval csak gondolom, hogy a dal(?) vagy vers(?) vagy kep(?) mirol szol. Szerintem ugy igaz !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 9)

alberth írta:


> Remélem ez a hattyú invirulens a madárinfluenzára. A significans resistentia nagyon értékes diagnosis. Ezért én is csatlakozom a hattyúzáshoz, sőt a Hattyúk tavában én fogom eltáncolni Csajkovszkijt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

En viszem a diotorot !!!!  

En arra szavaztam, hogy "masok" reszere hasznalom fel a "lehetoseget"  Mondjuk, akkor nem tudtam, hogy a "masok" ennyire "masok "  
Ha tancolni akarsz akkor majd egy _*"Dupla VI- 2 Hattyu +"*_rendelunk !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 9)

Rayman írta:


> Szép napot !!
> 
> Látom azért tartjátok a frontot.
> 
> Kapitány Úr !


 

A "Kapitany Ur" tancoran van !   
Itt minden békés ! Ott is ?? 

Eleg jol halad ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNmSqpEu1uY


----------



## alberth (2007 November 9)

Seherezádé aranyköpéseiből ez tetszett a legjobban:

Mindenki színesbőrű, különben nem látszana!

Rasszisták reszkessetek ezután, mert a láthatatlan többség közül kerülhettek csak ki, így le is bukhattok könnyedén!
A szép színesbőrű /enyhén rózsaszín/ Barby Barbyland bennszülöttje! Feltétlenül meg kell látogatnunk, mert nagyon magányos, vár minket repesve!






Új hír, hogy most babát vár. Ki volt a tettes?:mrgreen::mrgreen:






Ráadásul itt az új vetélytárs is!  Feltétlenül segítségünkre szorul!:mrgreen:​


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 9)

Hahó !

Ittem vagyóóóóóóók !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 10)

alberth írta:


> Seherezádé aranyköpéseiből ez tetszett a legjobban:
> 
> Mindenki színesbőrű, különben nem látszana!
> 
> ...


 

Nekem az aranykopesek kozul ez tetszett legjobban es most ide is illik !  
_Már látom a fényt az alagút végén... de miért dudál?_  

Gondolom csak Teged var Barbi repesve !  ...szoval , nem maradunk
sokaig csak eltancolod a Hattyuk tavabol amit akarsz es megyunk tovabb !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 10)

Rayman írta:


> Hahó !
> 
> Ittem vagyóóóóóóók !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Super!   Akkor most Te tartod a frontot !


----------



## alberth (2007 November 10)

Barbielandból hová menjünk tovább? Talán a Bermudákra? Van ott egy

háromszög...



:mrgreen: 

Itt már tüntek el hajók, repülők, úgyhogy valami mással kellene eljutnunk. Ki tud jól úszni? 






Ez a szomszédom mindenestől ott tűnt el. A tortagyertyát még látták világítani egy héttel az eltűnése után. Nagyon rejtélyes, aki fél, ne jöjjön! Lehet szavazni...!


----------



## alberth (2007 November 11)

Most voltam a fodrásznál, hogy tetszik az új frizurám? Talán túl alaposan nyírtak meg. Egy Charon nevű csónakos borbély volt a Styx partján.


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Super!   Akkor most Te tartod a frontot !




Jóóóóóóóreggelt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alberth (2007 November 13)

!!!!!!!!!!!! tleggeróJ
Jó messze lehett a barlang túlsó fala, mert most verődött vissza a visszhangod, Rayman.
Én meg a kútba akarok lemászni. De nem tudom hol az alja. Tegnap ledobtam egy kalapácsot, de még nem csobbant azóta sem.:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Elkészültek az új egyenruhák. A fedélzeten praktikus viselet lesz:







Én már fel is próbáltam. Jobban is szigetelhetne esőben...! De valamiért vakságot is okoz...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 14)

Csak ugy eszembe jutott. 

lil Mr. Sunshine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4X7eFbP3u4


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 15)

alberth írta:


> Barbielandból hová menjünk tovább? Talán a Bermudákra? Van ott egy
> 
> háromszög...
> 
> ...


 





Nem hiszem, hogy megyek. Egyreszt onnan jottem  masreszt talalkoztam a szomszedoddal es mar eppen elegem volt belole meg a gyertyaibol. 

En kozepkorba megyek most mert egy kis dolgom van arra. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MycMSO8uXKU 

Ha megszomjaznatok a Bermudakon vagy a bermudaba ( es egy par Barbi)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkELRp4wKPs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQdWNpJhgaM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YbiINIfONI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0ql43igg1M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi-koOafKOk


:..:


----------



## böbike (2007 November 15)

Akkor, most mindenki arra megy , amerre lát?... a szomszéd gyertyái irányába ? 
Azt gondolotam, jó kis expediciót szervezünk egy egzotikus helyre?


----------



## alberth (2007 November 15)

böbike írta:


> Akkor, most mindenki arra megy , amerre lát?... a szomszéd gyertyái irányába ?
> Azt gondolotam, jó kis expediciót szervezünk egy egzotikus helyre?


Akkor csak el kell menni az Andokba és figyeljük a füstjeleket a hegyek csúcsán. Megnézzük a maja papokat, hogy csinálják az emberáldozatokat isteneiknek?:mrgreen:






Ki szereti a szívpörköltet?


----------



## alberth (2007 November 15)

alberth írta:


> Akkor csak el kell menni az Andokba és figyeljük a füstjeleket a hegyek csúcsán. Megnézzük a maja papokat, hogy csinálják az emberáldozatokat isteneiknek?:mrgreen:
> 
> Az emberáldozatok szokását, a fiatalok áldozati kőn
> 
> ...


----------



## akakukk (2007 November 15)

*nem*



alberth írta:


> alberth írta:
> 
> 
> > Akkor csak el kell menni az Andokba és figyeljük a füstjeleket a hegyek csúcsán. Megnézzük a maja papokat, hogy csinálják az emberáldozatokat isteneiknek?:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## alberth (2007 November 15)

Egyszóval, a múltba, egzotikus helyekre utazni nagy-nagy óvatossággal érdemes. És a Bermudákra is bermudabugyiban érdemes, mert az nem feltűnő, jó álca...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 16)

böbike írta:


> Akkor, most mindenki arra megy , amerre lát?... a szomszéd gyertyái irányába ?
> Azt gondolotam, jó kis expediciót szervezünk egy egzotikus helyre?


 
Miert nem szervezzuk? Mire eldontitek az egzotikus helyet addigra visszajovok.  
Csak egy kicsit korul nezek a vilagban!!!!    





Rayman pedig azt mondta, hogy tartja a frontot. Itt all feheren-feketen :  

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Super! :grin: :grin: Akkor most Te tartod a frontot ! _

_Eredeti szerzo *Rayman*_
_Jóóóóóóóreggelt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:razz::grin::grin: _


----------



## alberth (2007 November 17)

Itt a tél! Mehetünk rénszarvasszánnal akár Alaszkáig is. Most Bermudák, vagy Alaszka? Esetleg Novoszibirszk? Az csak az egzotikus, ott még a madár se jár. Bermudánál legalább Ufosok vannak...:mrgreen:






A felvételen novoszibirszki egzotikus túristaparadicsom látható. :mrgreen:


----------



## böbike (2007 November 17)

alberth írta:


> Itt a tél! Mehetünk rénszarvasszánnal akár Alaszkáig is. Most Bermudák, vagy Alaszka? Esetleg Novoszibirszk? Az csak az egzotikus, ott még a madár se jár. Bermudánál legalább Ufosok vannak...:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A rénszarvasszán jó és romantikus ötlet....talán a mikuláshoz menjünk...


----------



## akakukk (2007 November 18)

*nyomááááás*

menjünk Semeretyevóba!!!!!!!


----------



## alberth (2007 November 18)

Jekatyerinburg egy nagyon szupi hely így télvíz idején...


----------



## alberth (2007 November 19)

Böbike!
Sok boldog névnapot érjél!
Szeretettel köszöntelek és sok kissküldök neked!
Alberth


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 20)

Kedves Bobike es Alberth ! Nagyon sok Boldog Nevnapot kivanunk mind a kettotoknek ! kiss kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 20)

akakukk írta:


> menjünk Semeretyevóba!!!!!!!


 
Szerintem is.


----------



## böbike (2007 November 20)

alberth írta:


> Böbike!
> Sok boldog névnapot érjél!
> Szeretettel köszöntelek és sok kissküldök neked!
> Alberth


Alberth !
Nagyon szépen köszönöm...Neked is hasonló jókat és szépeket kívánok...bocsánat, hogy csak később...kiss


----------



## böbike (2007 November 20)

Ez, lemaradt ...


----------



## böbike (2007 November 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kedves Bobike es Alberth ! Nagyon sok Boldog Nevnapot kivanunk mind a kettotoknek ! kiss kiss


Gyöngyi, Neked is köszönöm szépen....


----------



## gabesz_25 (2007 November 20)

mi ez gumiszoba??
wááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## alberth (2007 November 20)

*Kedves Gyöngyi, Böbike!*
*Köszönöm a jókívánságaitokat!*


----------



## akakukk (2007 November 20)

*ezekisitten*

semerretyevó sehol sincs


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 21)

akakukk írta:


> semerretyevó sehol sincs


 

  Hat igen, megfejtettem a "kodot"...."semerre" 

Nemes Nagy Ágnes,

_Ezt a villamosmegállónál kell mondani, télen_

Álldiga és várdiga,
járdiga és tánciga.

Erre, arra,
arra, erre,
nincs semerre
nincs semerre

Álldiga és várdiga,
járdiga és tánciga,
seje-huja-haj!



Ez mintha rolunk szolna !


----------



## alberth (2007 November 21)

Semerretyevó, nekem nem sokat mond.

Seremegyivó, oda szívesen elmegyek!:222:


----------



## akakukk (2007 November 21)

*itt van mááá*



Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hat igen, megfejtettem a "kodot"...."semerre"
> 
> Nemes Nagy Ágnes,
> 
> ...


megjött a villamos


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 22)

akakukk írta:


> megjött a villamos


 
Ez a Semerretyeovi villamos???  Ez ugy nez ki, hogy megy erre is meg arra is !! 

Atszallot kell kernunk, mert Semerretyevóbol at kell mennunk Seremegyivóba .


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 22)

Mikor indulunk? Csak, hogy el ne aludjak !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3UpZydTFb0


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 November 22)

Gyöngyi! Adhatnál egy órát... úgy látom nálad túlkínálat van belőle.


----------



## alberth (2007 November 22)

Mennyi óra, virradóra óraszám jár a szám!

[SIZE=+0]

[/SIZE]


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 23)

egy ismeretlen.. írta:


> Gyöngyi! Adhatnál egy órát... úgy látom nálad túlkínálat van belőle.






































  Es meg igy is elaludtam reggel !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 23)

alberth írta:


> Mennyi óra, virradóra óraszám jár a szám!
> 
> [SIZE=+0]
> 
> [/SIZE]


 
Igen Kapitany, gondoltam, hogy talan egy kicsit elaludtunk itt !! ??  

http://lhp.hu/keptar_cikkek/webwording_keptar/idegesitsd_szomszedodat/20-kakas_kukorekolas.mp3


----------



## alberth (2007 November 23)

Ide utazunk vasárnap és nincs ellenvetés, punktum!
Ugyanis toronyóra-felavatás lesz, pontban délben. A déli harangszóval indul az új óraszerkezet!






Mi fogjuk elindítani. A Gyöngyi órái lesznek a tartalélkok. Sok lúd disznót győz!


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 23)

Halló !


Kérem, mi ez a technikai forradalommmmm????


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 23)

A legénység ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 November 23)

Egy rendes legénység a korcsmában várná a bevetést.hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 23)

Bizony, aki rummal toboroz, az a kocsmában végzi.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 24)

Rayman írta:


> Halló !
> 
> Kérem, mi ez a technikai forradalommmmm????


 

:12: A zipari forradalmat lekestuk !!!! Nem ugy volt, hogy a jovobe megyunk??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 24)

Rayman írta:


> Egy rendes legénység a korcsmában várná a bevetést.hu


 

Ide utazunk vasárnap és nincs ellenvetés, punktum!
Ugyanis toronyóra-felavatás lesz, pontban délben. A déli harangszóval indul az új óraszerkezet!






  A Kapitany azt mondta , hogy templomba megyunk vasarnap, mert
toronyoraavatasleszespumktum!!!!!! :00:....most a kocsmaba :5: es melyik kocsmaba?? Szavazzunk!!! 

Persze,..... "rendes legenyseg"!!?!! tudtam, hogy az en hibam lesz ! es most meg be is leszunk vetve????   
Erre mondjak , hogy "macskara gumiszobat ! ??  vagy "kecskere a kaposztat"???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaHbZqqxUQg&feature=related


----------



## alberth (2007 November 25)

Ne igyatok túl sokat, mert akkor két tornyot és 2 toronyórát fogtok látni holnap. Az üveg pezsgővel pedig el kell találni a falat az avatásnál. Tudjátok, a harangavatás olyan mint a hajóavatás. Ha a pezsgősüveg nem találja el a tornyot, akkor sajnos nektek kell meginni az egész üveggel..:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 25)

alberth írta:


> *Ne igyatok túl sokat, mert akkor két tornyot és* *2 toronyórát fogtok látni holnap*. Az üveg pezsgővel pedig el kell találni a falat az avatásnál. Tudjátok, a harangavatás olyan mint a hajóavatás. Ha a pezsgősüveg nem találja el a tornyot, akkor sajnos nektek kell meginni az egész üveggel..:mrgreen:


 


   .....de hat 2 pezsgo van nalunk !! 









"_akkor sajnos nektek kell meginni az egész üveggel_..:mrgreen: " *?????*

Kapitany , Te fogod az toronyorat avatni ! Mind a kettot !


----------



## böbike (2007 November 25)

hát, már sosem érünk oda sehova?


----------



## alberth (2007 November 25)

Hát az a két torony Nagyadonyban van! De én már annyit ittam ma, hogy Majlandban érzem magam, ahol 32 látszik. Most melyik az igazi? Hová irányítsam a pezsgősüveget?






És melyik toronyban avatunk harangot?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 25)

böbike írta:


> hát, már sosem érünk oda sehova?


 
 En azt hittem, hogy most vagyunk ott !.

......de hat Te vagy a navigator! ....( es ez egy igazan jo navigatori kerdes volt ! )


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 25)

alberth írta:


> Hát az a két torony Nagyadonyban van! De én már annyit ittam ma, hogy Majlandban érzem magam, ahol 32 látszik. Most melyik az igazi? Hová irányítsam a pezsgősüveget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Harangot? En azt hittem, hogy orat!  

A masik Alberth se tudja melletted Alberth??  
Szerintem barmerre vagy barhova, most ugyis arra megyunk !


----------



## alberth (2007 November 25)

Igazad van Gyöngyi! Itt a másik Alberth mellettem valami óraavatást emleget. A toronyórát addig nem indítják, míg oda nem megyünk felavatni. Azt mondja ez a homályos duplám...
Mikor menjünk? Már visszfelé kellene jönnünk onnan. A hívek addig nem tudják hány óra is van.... A plébános sem tudja az időt...






Így lekéshetjük mi is a lagzit! Pedig ott aztán lesz eszem-iszom. Az egész expedícó meg van híva...:mrgreen:
Persze, ha már elindult a toronyóra....:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 26)

hmmm...........wedding cake ! 

















Ajandek is kell, hat nem eppen toronyora...


----------



## alberth (2007 November 26)

Ma nagykanállal eszünk, úgy bizony! Csak lennénk már túl azon a toronyóraavatáson. Már az avatópezsgő madzagostól benne van a táskámban. Ecseri lakodalmas megfelel? Indulás!
Ajándék a menyasszonytáncnál lesz. Egy húszezres a kalapba/fő! Mindenki hozzon magával némi stexet!






Várnak minket!


----------



## akakukk (2007 November 26)

*dodó*

utravaló


----------



## Vica66 (2007 November 26)

Sziasztok!
Olyan mintha disznóvágást ábrázolna a kép. Igaz?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 27)

alberth írta:


> Ma nagykanállal eszünk, úgy bizony! Csak lennénk már túl azon a toronyóraavatáson. Már az avatópezsgő madzagostól benne van a táskámban. Ecseri lakodalmas megfelel? Indulás!
> Ajándék a menyasszonytáncnál lesz. Egy húszezres a kalapba/fő! Mindenki hozzon magával némi stexet!
> 
> Várnak minket!


 
Akkor mar csak egy dolog van hatra..................Engedd el a madzagot!! ..es meg sem allunk Ecserig !
Nekem nincs huszezresem.  Fizethetek Visaval? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RiZ7ju_1nw


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 27)

akakukk írta:


> utravaló


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 27)

Vica66 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Olyan mintha disznóvágást ábrázolna a kép. Igaz?


 
Nekem is ugy tunik, de az a lenyeg , hogy varnak minket ! Gyere velunk!


----------



## binor91 (2007 November 27)




----------



## binor91 (2007 November 27)

gumiszoMa? XD


----------



## alberth (2007 November 28)

Ezt már nekünk füstölik, mert lekéstünk a toronyóraavatásról. A olbász viszont megvár minket Ecserben.
Két lakodalmas közt 3 disznótor is van ám!​


----------



## böbike (2007 November 28)

alberth írta:


> Ezt már nekünk füstölik, mert lekéstünk a toronyóraavatásról. A olbász viszont megvár minket Ecserben.
> Két lakodalmas közt 3 disznótor is van ám!​


Látom, jókor jöttem...indulhatunk, de izibe... a pecsenyére oda kell érnünk...remélem a pilóta kész az indulásra...én, mutatom az utat


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 29)

alberth írta:


> Ezt már nekünk füstölik, mert lekéstünk a toronyóraavatásról. A olbász viszont megvár minket Ecserben. Két lakodalmas közt 3 disznótor is van ám!


 
Lekestuk a toronyora avatast ??? Upps! 

A Majlandiak meg csak allnak a 32 torony elott, hogy "hany ora van"??????


 Egy se !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 29)

alberth írta:


> A kolbász viszont megvár minket Ecserben. Két lakodalmas közt 3 disznótor is van ám!


 
 Az ecseri kolbaszos??  ....azt ki tancolja?
Talan hivjuk a "Gumaszoma tancok #1 "-nak.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 29)

böbike írta:


> Látom, jókor jöttem...indulhatunk, de izibe... a pecsenyére oda kell érnünk...remélem a pilóta kész az indulásra...én, mutatom az utat


 
 Jokor, mint mindig ! ..... Te még emlekszel, hogy ki a pilota?... nem lehet visszalapozni a "multba"  es Raymant megint eltunt.
( persze mar tudjuk, hogy mi lesz ( ! )ha meglatja, hogy mit csinalunk !  )


----------



## böbike (2007 November 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Jokor, mint mindig ! ..... Te még emlekszel, hogy ki a pilota?... nem lehet visszalapozni a "multba"  es Raymant megint eltunt.
> ( persze mar tudjuk, hogy mi lesz ( ! )ha meglatja, hogy mit csinalunk !  )


Keresi a gépét Raymant, de a kolbász illata idecsalogatja....reménykedjünk, hogy nem náthás...


----------



## alberth (2007 November 29)

Ecseri Disznók-tava balettestánc. Kellékek: kondásbot, moslékosvödör, disznóölőkés, hurkatöltő. Első gumicsizmásbalet, házi kisüstivel.
Vacsora után, vagy előtte lépjünk fel? Mert mi leszünk a tánckar!
Ezzel tesszük jóvá, hogy lekéstük a toronyóraavatást. Náluk azóta áll az idő. Nő a csipkerózsa. A malacok nem szeretik, mert szúr. Akkor már inkább a kés...:mrgreen:







Ezt még út közben befogjuk, a szárnyas disznó ritka szerencse....:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Jokor, mint mindig ! ..... Te még emlekszel, hogy ki a pilota?... nem lehet visszalapozni a "multba"  es Raymant megint eltunt.
> ( persze mar tudjuk, hogy mi lesz ( ! )ha meglatja, hogy mit csinalunk !  )


Fura dolog ez a lapozás. Nekem megy.
Itt a kapitány, a néhai... #*230*
És itt az utolsó hozzászólása: #*346*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 30)

Abigel573 írta:


> Fura dolog ez a lapozás. Nekem megy.
> Itt a kapitány, a néhai... #*230*
> És itt az utolsó hozzászólása: #*346*


 
En csak a Nyomtathato verzioba tudok lapozni  ....kulonben csak ugralok az elso es az utolso lap kozott (??)..aztan elunom.

 Koszi Abigel !

Rayman csinalja a beosztast.....szavazast..stb.stb. 
Most :
Alberth a kapitany
Bobike a navigator
Rayman a potyautas
en a masod pilota - eleg nyugis beosztas - eddig nem mentunk sehova
Tobbek eltuntek
Az ujaknak meg nincs beosztasuk.
Igy allunk. 

Valakinek a hajonaplot is vezetnie kellene ?? Talan egy nap kiadjuk kalandos utazasaink tortenetet. Peldaul _valakinek _aki visszatud lapozni! 
( Ma en is visszatudok lapozni .. azt hiszem valami baj van a "system"-el !! )


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 30)

alberth írta:


> Ecseri Disznók-tava balettestánc. Kellékek: kondásbot, moslékosvödör, disznóölőkés, hurkatöltő. Első gumicsizmásbalet, házi kisüstivel.
> Vacsora után, vagy előtte lépjünk fel? Mert mi leszünk a tánckar!
> 
> :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 November 30)

alberth írta:


> Ezt még út közben befogjuk, a szárnyas disznó ritka szerencse....:mrgreen:


 
 Foleg a disznonak !


----------



## alberth (2007 November 30)

Gyöngyi, neked mi a feladatköröd az űrhajónkon? Te lehetnél a hajónapló vezetője...
Mit szólsz hozzá? Megyünk Ecserbe feltöltődni testileg, lelkileg... Le kell jegyezni az utókornak, mert különben unokáink sem fogják látni...


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En csak a Nyomtathato verzioba tudok lapozni  ....kulonben csak ugralok az elso es az utolso lap kozott (??)..aztan elunom.
> 
> *Koszi Abigel !*
> 
> ( Ma en is visszatudok lapozni .. azt hiszem valami baj van a "system"-el !! )


Szívesen!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 1)

Gyöngyi, neked mi a feladatköröd az űrhajónkon? Te lehetnél a hajónapló vezetője...Mit szólsz hozzá? Megyünk Ecserbe feltöltődni testileg, lelkileg... Le kell jegyezni az utókornak, mert különben unokáink sem fogják látni...
__________________

A feladatkorom???????  http://b3ta.hnldesign.nl/beta309.gif ??? vagy nem   (??) -bar hamarosan lecserelem ezt az egeret mert mar szedulok ...az eger meg plane..  - es_ akkor talan_ lesz egy kis idom a hajonaplora Sir!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 1)

*Hajonaplo*

_Kedves Naplom,_

_Ma a Kapitany a nyakamba varta a hajonaplo vezeteset (    ) most megyunk Ecserre , onnan meg nem tudjuk, hogy hova. confused:  )Hogy __honnan jottunk? Lasd pg.1-94._

_Mara bucsozom naplom, Gyongyi_


----------



## fujimura (2007 December 1)

Szerintem, vagy mégsem!
Akkor is kimondom, ha tudom miről van szó. Egyenlőre a semmiről, de később változhat, ha sikerül. Vagy nem? Nos még ezen is gondolkoznom kell.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 1)

fujimura írta:


> Szerintem, vagy mégsem!
> Akkor is kimondom, ha tudom miről van szó. Egyenlőre a semmiről, de később változhat, ha sikerül. Vagy nem? Nos még ezen is gondolkoznom kell.


 
 Gyere vissza Fujimura amikor kigondoltad. Persze akkor is ha nem!kiss
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AWmgfU1tbmM


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 1)

Egy kis kikapcsolódás, amíg gondolkodik.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pmUimt7xP4w


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 1)

Abigel573 írta:


> Egy kis kikapcsolódás, amíg gondolkodik.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pmUimt7xP4w


 
Szia Abigel,
Koszi. Az elso szam igazan tetszik.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 1)

alberth írta:


> Gyöngyi, neked mi a feladatköröd az űrhajónkon? Te lehetnél a hajónapló vezetője...
> Mit szólsz hozzá? Megyünk Ecserbe feltöltődni testileg, lelkileg... Le kell jegyezni az utókornak, mert különben unokáink sem fogják látni...


 
Ma, 04:26 AM 


fujimura




Szerintem, vagy mégsem!
Akkor is kimondom, ha tudom miről van szó. Egyenlőre a semmiről, de később változhat, ha sikerül. Vagy nem? Nos még ezen is gondolkoznom kell.


Kapitany ! Szerintem bajban vagyunk ! Itt valaki *gondolkozik*!??!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 1)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j5_7V0DMkA


----------



## böbike (2007 December 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ma, 04:26 AM
> 
> 
> fujimura
> ...


Akkor irány Sötétia.....


----------



## alberth (2007 December 2)

böbike írta:


> Akkor irány Sötétia.....


Ezért megyünk majd a Bermudákra. Ott van a fekete lyuk kapuja. Időnként megnyilvánul. Aki abba belekerül, azt sem tudja jó ideig, hogy fiú e, avagy leány? Ki fia borja? Amnézia, tudathasadás, volt aki azt hitte magáról, hogy ,,indul a bakterház" és ő Bendegúz...:mrgreen::mrgreen:
De előbb irány Ecser, éhes vagyok, szomjas vagyok, kicsi vagyok..., Vuk vagyok...:mrgreen:
Menjünk odáig futva? Akkor jobban esik a sok kaja, pia...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 2)

böbike írta:


> Akkor irány Sötétia.....


 
Time-out!  Ezen nekem is gondolkoznom kell.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 2)

alberth írta:


> Ezért megyünk majd a Bermudákra. Ott van a fekete lyuk kapuja. Időnként megnyilvánul. Aki abba belekerül, azt sem tudja jó ideig, hogy fiú e, avagy leány? Ki fia borja? Amnézia, tudathasadás, volt aki azt hitte magáról, hogy ,,indul a bakterház" és ő Bendegúz...:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> De előbb irány Ecser, éhes vagyok, szomjas vagyok, kicsi vagyok..., Vuk vagyok...:mrgreen:
> Menjünk odáig futva? Akkor jobban esik a sok kaja, pia...


 
Akkor ezek szerint nem vagyunk kozel se a fekete lyukhoz. Eleg konnyu megallapitani, hogy senki nem lany itt Kapitany !


----------



## alberth (2007 December 2)

Akkor még futni kell egy darabig...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 2)

Ebből a képből még balhé lesz kapitány.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ebből a képből még balhé lesz kapitány.


Ez egy fotoművész képe. Az egész világot bejárja, amikor pucér embereket gyűjt össze. Én nem vagyok odáig az extrém dolgokért...
Különben nekünk megvan a kötött egyenruhánk. Az igazán szép. No meg a bojtos sapkák, amiket kötöttem nektek.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 3)

alberth írta:


> Ez egy fotoművész képe. Az egész világot bejárja, amikor pucér embereket gyűjt össze.* Én nem vagyok odáig az extrém dolgokért...*
> Különben nekünk megvan a kötött egyenruhánk. Az igazán szép. No meg a bojtos sapkák, amiket kötöttem nektek.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 







Meg jo Cpt.Alberth, hogy nem vagy oda az extrem dolgokert !!!... (??) persze , ...............az a kep is bejarna a vilagot amikor a futo csapat befutna Ecserre a szarnyas malaccal a fejuk folott.  
El is kezdem hordani az egyenruhat amit kotottel nekunk. Foleg a sapkat szeretem amit egyenesen a pilotanak es a navigatornak terveztel!! Super !!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ebből a képből még balhé lesz kapitány.


 
 Milyen kepbol?? es kinek van a szuletes napja Abigel ??


----------



## alberth (2007 December 3)

Ez lesz a ruhánkra hímezve. Mindenki kap egy koronás palástot. Így megyünk Ecserre. Több tévéstáb is jelen lesz. Persze nem ránk kíváncsiak, hanem a disznótoros lakodalmas érdekli őket.
Már csak egy mennyasszony és vőlegény jelentkező kellene. Enélkül nincs lakodalom. Ki akar jelentkezni?
Én megyek a vőfélynek....:mrgreen:






Ecserbe viszünk árut is a kötött holmiból. Ebből fedezzük az utazásainkat. Éjjel-nappal kötök...:mrgreen:​


----------



## akakukk (2007 December 3)

*nálunk*

nálunk is volt disznóvágás


----------



## akakukk (2007 December 3)

akakukk írta:


> nálunk is volt disznóvágás


na és ki volt nálunk ?Jól nézdd meg a képet(CN!)


----------



## alberth (2007 December 3)

akakukk írta:


> na és ki volt nálunk ?Jól nézdd meg a képet(CN!)


A kép bal szélén, mintha Bud Spenser lenne az a kövér bajszos? Vagy Piedonne? De akkor hol van Terence Hill?:555:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 4)

akakukk írta:


> na és ki volt nálunk ?Jól nézdd meg a képet(CN!)


 
Brad Pitt ! 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tW1tIpE95kc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMtFaaax4pE


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 4)

alberth írta:


> Ez lesz a ruhánkra hímezve. Mindenki kap egy koronás palástot. Így megyünk Ecserre. Több tévéstáb is jelen lesz. Persze nem ránk kíváncsiak, hanem a disznótoros lakodalmas érdekli őket.
> Már csak egy mennyasszony és vőlegény jelentkező kellene. Enélkül nincs lakodalom. Ki akar jelentkezni?
> Én megyek a vőfélynek....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 


En azt hittem, hogy mi a tortat visszuk !  






Nekunk kell vinni a mennyasszonyt es volegenyt ???? 

Mi mar visszuk a nasznepet es a disznot, bemutatjuk a "gumaszoma tancok # 1-t - a hires "ecseri kolbaszost" !
Akkor mit adnak az ecseriek a bulihoz ??? Ecsert?? 

Talan beszervezhetnenk par uj tagot, hogy jelentkezzenek mint mennyasszony es volegeny.
20 "ertelmetlen "hozzaszolas a gumiszobaban + eskuvo + naszajandekent utana feltolthetnek zenet !!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 4)

alberth írta:


> Én megyek a vőfélynek....:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## böbike (2007 December 4)

Én, a koszorúslány leszek....


----------



## akakukk (2007 December 4)

*aza*



alberth írta:


> A kép bal szélén, mintha Bud Spenser lenne az a kövér bajszos? Vagy Piedonne? De akkor hol van Terence Hill?:555:


 AZ A Disznó


----------



## akakukk (2007 December 4)

*cn*

http://chucknorris.uw.hu/


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Milyen kepbol?? es kinek van a szuletes napja Abigel ??


Mindenkinek van születésnapja évente egyszer (némelyeknek kétszer, vagy többször is)
De itt konkrétan elvesztettem a meg sem ragadott fonalat.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mindenkinek van születésnapja évente egyszer (némelyeknek kétszer, vagy többször is)
> *De itt konkrétan elvesztettem a meg sem ragadott fonalat*.


 
 Lehet, hogy nem vesztetted el, ...! csak Alberthnek szuksege van minden fonalra. Kot ejjel-nappal! Szerintem mar felkotte ezt a fonalat is egy uj sapkara ! 
....es persze ez a gumiszoba. A fonalak olykor osszegabalyodnak.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 5)

Biztos ami biztos, csak kiteszem a csizmam ha erre jarna a Mikulas !


----------



## alberth (2007 December 5)

Most jött az sms, hogy defektet kapott Lappföld közelében a rénszarvasszán, de nem kell aggódni, mert a Mikulás nem most jött le a falvédőről. Kifogta Rudolfot és rénszarvasháton száguld felénk, hátán a puttonyával. Csak tudjon megállni, fogjon a fék! Nehogy az Antartktiszon tálaljon ki a pingvineknek!


----------



## brembo (2007 December 5)

alberth írta:


> Most jött az sms, hogy defektet kapott Lappföld közelében a rénszarvasszán, de nem kell aggódni, mert a Mikulás nem most jött le a falvédőről. Kifogta Rudolfot és rénszarvasháton száguld felénk, hátán a puttonyával. Csak tudjon megállni, fogjon a fék! Nehogy az Antartktiszon tálaljon ki a pingvineknek!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 5)

Megjött Miki. Jól nézünk mi ki!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> Megjött Miki. Jól nézünk mi ki!


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il6SgzDrP40&feature=related 

Mert, hogy mindenki olyan jo volt.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 6)

Jóreggelt !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 6)

??  Rayman... csak nem Te vagy a Mikulas??


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ??  Rayman... csak nem Te vagy a Mikulas??



Sziasztóóók ! 


Nemm én vagyokk, Mikí.


----------



## Titke (2007 December 6)

A Mikulás MMS üzenetét továbbítom azoknak, akik rosszak voltak


----------



## alberth (2007 December 6)

Addig nem megyünk Ecserre, míg a Mikulásnap le nem zajlik itthon és Ecseren!!!
Ne keverjük össze a disznótoros lagzit a mikulással. Még őt jelölnénk vőlegénynek szegényt. Pedig ki hallott már arról, hogy a mikulás Ecseren megnősülne?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 6)

alberth írta:


> Addig nem megyünk Ecserre, míg a Mikulásnap le nem zajlik itthon és Ecseren!!!
> Ne keverjük össze a disznótoros lagzit a mikulással. Még őt jelölnénk vőlegénynek szegényt. Pedig ki hallott már arról, hogy a mikulás Ecseren megnősülne?


 
Miert az ecseri mikulas hol nosul?? .....


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 6)

Titke írta:


> A Mikulás MMS üzenetét továbbítom azoknak, akik rosszak voltak


 

Te eddig hol voltal Titke, hogy nem lattunk erre ???...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 7)

Rayman írta:


> Sziasztóóók !
> 
> Nemm én vagyokk, Mikí.


 
Kar!!!  ....azt hittem, hogy szemelyesen odaadhatom a listamat, hogy mit szeretnek!


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 7)

Jóreggelt mindenki.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 138351

:-d


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 138352


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 138353


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 7)

Most rengeteg a meló . Nem nagyon tudok jönni.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 7)

Gyártás ON. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 7)

Rayman írta:


> Most rengeteg a meló . Nem nagyon tudok jönni.


 
Most ugyis disznovagasra keszulunk es ha jol tudom nem eppen a kedvenced.
Persze csak Mikulas utan, hogy ne keveredjunk ossze ! 
Errol szolt volna a korabbi videom is  - de itt viszont most rengeteg Xmas party !







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omgAwpYDhxU


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 7)

Rayman írta:


> Gyártás ON. :mrgreen:[/quote
> 
> Jol neznek ki  , addig is mig gyart ol , valaki majd tartja a frontot.


----------



## Titke (2007 December 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Te eddig hol voltal Titke, hogy nem lattunk erre ???...


 
Ecseren voltam Mikulásnézőben  Tele volt rendesen a puttonyuk!  :mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2007 December 7)

Ennek a fenti 8 ,,rozoga" mikulásnak kellene asszonyt találni Ecseren! Aztán jöhet a nagy Ecseri lakodalmas disznótorral!
Itt jelentkezhetnek a mennyasszonyjelölek. Fényképes bemutatkozóleveleket várunk! Nem ecseri illetőségű hölgy is szóba jöhet. Ezek a fiúk viszont mind Ecserből valók! Hiába a sok disznótoros.... ezt teszi...


----------



## Titke (2007 December 7)

Mennyasszonyjelöltként itt van elsőként Szöszi Babe a messzi Malaciából  





Bár hozzá kell tenni, hogy szigorúan vegetáriánus férjjelöltre számít! 
_(ugyanis elég sokáig kísértette egy horrorfilm képkockája,_




_mely miatt identitás-zavara lett) _


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 7)

alberth írta:


> Ennek a fenti 8 ,,rozoga" mikulásnak kellene asszonyt találni Ecseren! Aztán jöhet a nagy Ecseri lakodalmas disznótorral! Itt jelentkezhetnek a mennyasszonyjelölek. Fényképes bemutatkozóleveleket várunk! Nem ecseri illetőségű hölgy is szóba jöhet. Ezek a fiúk viszont mind Ecserből valók! Hiába a sok disznótoros.... ezt teszi...


 

Es itt ki is fogytam az otletekbol.

_That's all I have to say about that. ( Forest Gump) 

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGCDJE0Yx50&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 7)

Jóreggeltot !


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 7)

Gummicóbaaaaa! ?


----------



## alberth (2007 December 7)

Íme a jelentkezők.






Készülhetünk a lagzira...?


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 8)

*Csatolás megtekintése 138653*

*Proletár: *

*A sötétség mennyire nem fáj,*
*pohár szélén billegő fekete bogár.*
*A sötétség mennyire nem fáj,*
*vasutas, hegesztő, proletár.*

*Szekrény mélyén pihenő aranymedál,*
*munkaversenyt nyerő proletár.*
*A sötétség mennyire nem fáj,*
*fű nő a gyárudvaron, hol a pohár?*

*Kocsmák mélyén pihen a tehetség,*
*a Tescóban itt az újabb kedvezmény.*
*Pohár szélén billeg a fekete bogár,*
*virág nyílik a síron proletár.*


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 138654

*Változás:*

*Végre eljött a nap, hogy itt hagyjam a gondokat. *
*Székes Főváros, poros, olykor sáros. *
*Szememben szinte látom kedvenc sáncom, *
*mennyit ültem ott, míg az idő járt ólom lábon. *

*Míg állok a dugóba, térben és időben utazom oda. *
*Saját sziklám a dombtetőn, alatta kis út, mely mindig hozott nézhetőt. *
*A longi tavakhoz kerekező pecások, még hazatérve is ott láttak. *
*Számoltam a felhőket és madárnak képzeltem a hősöket. *

*Álmaim rózsaszín mezejét, lámpa váltása töri szét. *
*A mögöttem lévő veszettül dudál, üti a kormányt és németül dumál. *
*Nem baj, már csak néhány óra és ott lehetek újra. *
*Felmászok majd oda, ahová nem hallatszik a duda. *

*Autópályák sora, mely elvisz engem haza. *
*A lemenő nap, pirosra festi az ormokat. *
*És ahol az út korlátok nélkül kanyarog, *
*várnak az álmok, mint megkövült idő darabok. *

*Amint kitéptem magam a baráti ölelésekből. *
*Eszem már csak ott jár, a madárstúdióba. *
*Boldogan sietek, de katasztrófa, kerítés állja utam, már privátzóna. *
*Sötét zivatarfelhők dűlöngőznek tömör sorban, *
*kétezer kamion hozza sötét súlyát az Unióba. *


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 8)

*Az én városom:*

Csatolás megtekintése 138660

Az én városom: 

Az én városom van Új helyen,
az ősöket üldözte víz, e sírhelyen.

Egyszer idegen kéz építé a falat,
hogy ne lásd odaát a gondokat. 

Az én városom már csak gondolat,
omladozó gyára, látott már szebb napokat.

Odaát akarták lerázni láncokat,
mi adtuk ellenük a tankokat.

Az én városom van Új helyen,
nincs már fegyver az őrhelyen.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 138664

Rohanás: 

Jézus a kereszten, merő fájdalom,
temetők árnya mennyi nyugalom.
Ember, ki itt gyertyád két végén égeted,
ritkán látod felnőni gyermeked.

Zúg a város, forgalma vért kíván,
esti híradóban lenni nem kívánt.
Mint ócska házról lehulló tégla,
úgy megyek az árnyba, ne hívj vissza.

Mint a pulzusom elhalkul minden,
szerelem él csak bennem.
Téged szeretlek életem virága,
veled leszek a másvilágba.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 8)

*Csatolás megtekintése 138667*

*Kálvária dombon:*

*Itt állok és csak a szél suhog,*
*nem repesz, mely vért oroz.*

*Itt állok és az eget kémlelem,*
*Nemzeti zászlónk itt remeg.*

*A távolban Kárpátok zord bércei,*
*mennyi Magyarnak kellett érte elvérzeni.*

*Itt állok és emlékim oly konok,*
*kis kincsem a romok között elhagyott.*

*Itt állok és nincs gépfegyver szó,*
*a Szovjet nem kel már át a folyón.*

*A távolban kárpátok zord bércei,*
*Magyarok ősi földje, kezd látszani.*

*Zemplén- Torna, Gömör,*
*címerek kőbe vésve itt örök.*

*Ó anyám, mért hagytad rám ezt örökül?*
*Magyarnak lenni fáj, reménytelenül.*

*Itt állok és csak a szél suhog,*
*távolban Kárpátok bérce oly konok. *


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 8)

*Idő:*

Csatolás megtekintése 138668

Idő: 

Mint rosszul vágott film,
gyermekem ölemben fekszik, azután
nősülni látom.
A szívből szeretet csak emlékkép a vásznon.

Te idő mozigépésze, biztosan hibáztál,
hogy az életem filmje lejárt már.
Halvány foltok a vászonon,
emlékszem ki voltam, nem tudom ki vagyok.
Nemsoká meghalok, de feledni nem tudok.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 8)

*A mennyek országa hasonlít a tíz szűzhöz, akik fogták lámpásukat, és a vőlegény elé mentek. Öt balga volt közülük, öt pedig okos. A balgák lámpásukat ugyan elvitték, de olajat nem vittek bele. Az okosak lámpásukkal együtt olajat is vittek korsójukban. A vőlegény késett, így valamennyien elálmosodtak és elaludtak. Éjfélkor kiáltás hallatszott: Itt a őlegény, menjetek ki elébe! - Erre a szüzek mind fölkeltek, és rendbe hozták lámpásukat. A balgák kérték az okosakat: Adjatok egy kis olajat! Lámpásunk kialvóban van. - Nem adunk - felelték az okosak -, mert akkor nem lesz elég se nekünk, se nektek. Menjetek inkább az árusokhoz és vegyetek magatoknak. Míg odavoltak vásárolni, megérkezett a vőlegény, és akik készen voltak, bevonultak vele a menyegőre. Ezzel az ajtó bezárult. Kéőbb megérkezett a többi szűz is. Beszóltak: Uram, Uram, nyiss ki nekünk! De ő így válaszolt: Bizony mondom nektek, nem ismerlek benneteket. Legyetek hát éberek, mert nem tudjátok sem a napot, sem az órát. *


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 9)

_*AZ ÖRDÖG NEM ALSZIK. DE NINCS IS ÉBREN.*_


----------



## ApaByBE (2007 December 9)

Szervusz Rayman!
Az első 15 oldalt megnézve, olvasgatva, (mert ami túl hosszú, azt étugrottam) léptem ide a végére.
Hát Te tényleg itt ragadtál.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 9)

Rayman írta:


> *A mennyek országa hasonlít a tíz szűzhöz, akik fogták lámpásukat, és a vőlegény elé mentek. Öt balga volt közülük, öt pedig okos. A balgák lámpásukat ugyan elvitték, de olajat nem vittek bele. Az okosak lámpásukkal együtt olajat is vittek korsójukban. A vőlegény késett, így valamennyien elálmosodtak és elaludtak. Éjfélkor kiáltás hallatszott: Itt a őlegény, menjetek ki elébe! - Erre a szüzek mind fölkeltek, és rendbe hozták lámpásukat. A balgák kérték az okosakat: Adjatok egy kis olajat! Lámpásunk kialvóban van. - Nem adunk - felelték az okosak -, mert akkor nem lesz elég se nekünk, se nektek. Menjetek inkább az árusokhoz és vegyetek magatoknak. Míg odavoltak vásárolni, megérkezett a vőlegény, és akik készen voltak, bevonultak vele a menyegőre. Ezzel az ajtó bezárult. Kéőbb megérkezett a többi szűz is. Beszóltak: Uram, Uram, nyiss ki nekünk! De ő így válaszolt: Bizony mondom nektek, nem ismerlek benneteket. Legyetek hát éberek, mert nem tudjátok sem a napot, sem az órát. *


Mostmár hittérítők lettünk Rayman? Menjünk hírdetni az igét? Mi lesz Ecseren? Ha a vőlegény késik, lámpást gyújtsunk, másképp nem mehetünk be a mennyegzőre? Csak tudni fogjuk tán előre, mikorra menjünk oda? Vigyünk bibliát is?






Vagy inkább a Kánai mennyegőre menjünk?


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 10)

alberth írta:


> Mostmár hittérítők lettünk Rayman? Menjünk hírdetni az igét? Mi lesz Ecseren? Ha a vőlegény késik, lámpást gyújtsunk, másképp nem mehetünk be a mennyegzőre? Csak tudni fogjuk tán előre, mikorra menjünk oda? Vigyünk bibliát is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Azért elmennék oda Júsdást farba billenteni. nem is rosz ötlet.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 10)

ApaByBE írta:


> Szervusz Rayman!
> Az első 15 oldalt megnézve, olvasgatva, (mert ami túl hosszú, azt átugrottam) léptem ide a végére.
> Hát Te tényleg itt ragadtál.



Remélem nem dobnak ki.


----------



## Titke (2007 December 11)

Gúdos morningot minden fogvatartottnak és elzárkózottnak!


----------



## Titke (2007 December 11)

Esetleg megnyilna valaki?


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 12)

Titke írta:


> Esetleg megnyilna valaki?



Jóreggelt.


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

Jóreggelt!


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

Ez elég gumiszobás volt, ugye?


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

Megyek, demonstrállok egyet a kávémmal.


----------



## atiliani (2007 December 12)

Próbálok megnyílni. Idézek egyik versemből:

"Cicám! most bátran kihúzhatod
az utolsó fiókomat, benne késélek:
azonnal átvillan rajtad: ideje,
hogy testem hátterébe szögezz,
s megnyisd a pici magházat - 
benne, amit hónapok óta érzek."


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 12)

Titke írta:


> Megyek, demonstrállok egyet a kávémmal.


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfIwbm736yA   kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 12)

atiliani írta:


> Próbálok megnyílni. Idézek egyik versemből:
> 
> "Cicám! most bátran kihúzhatod
> az utolsó fiókomat, benne késélek:
> ...


 


Gumiszoma az egesz vilag es orult benne minden ferfi es no. Fellép es aztan lelép.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 12)

Titke írta:


> Ez elég gumiszobás volt, ugye?


 
  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcjKsuK9umQ&feature=related


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcjKsuK9umQ&feature=related


 
Fú micsoda férfiasságok \\m/ kiss

Fűzzek hozzá(d) valamit? ...Okké: http://videa.hu/play.php?v=bbG6dNX872G7KsK7


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

atiliani írta:


> Próbálok megnyílni. Idézek egyik versemből:
> 
> "Cicám! most bátran kihúzhatod
> az utolsó fiókomat, benne késélek:
> ...


 
Ez...igen!


----------



## gab71 (2007 December 12)

én ezt teszem hozzá
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47lFII6TyxA


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

A félreSértések elkerülése végett kérdem, hogy a "Gumiszoma" mennyire különbözik a Gumiszobától?


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

Lassan aktualitásos leszek http://videa.hu/play.php?v=ljYRaz56qVWfOM8e


----------



## alberth (2007 December 12)

Kiugrok egy kicsit a gumírozott szobából. Ki tart velem. Remélem a gumikötél elég rugalmas. Egyébként most laktam jól disznótorossal Ecseden.Talán ugrás után kellett volna ennem?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gab71 (2007 December 12)

gondolom ugrás elött volt célzóviz is,én anélkül nem vállalnám.
a disznótor után én ilyen vagyok


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

Csak egy ugrás...aztán sugár  (_már aki még emléxik a reklám szövegre_...)


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

Csak óvatosan azokkal a disznóságos torokkal  Remélem megbízható helyről származott a hozzávalóság


----------



## Titke (2007 December 12)

A viszont látomásra!


----------



## akakukk (2007 December 12)

*nyílás*



Titke írta:


> Esetleg megnyilna valaki?


a föld ok?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 12)

Eredeti szerző *Titke* 

 
_Esetleg megnyilna valaki?_



akakukk írta:


> a föld ok?


 

 Persze, .. a _fold _OK. Vizen jaras szinten.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 12)

Ha egy ajtó bezárul, megnyílik egy kapu. Ha egy kapu bezárul, megnyílik egy ajtó. Ha a pénztárcám bezárul, nem nyílik meg semmi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 12)

alberth írta:


> Kiugrok egy kicsit a gumírozott szobából. Ki tart velem. Remélem a gumikötél elég rugalmas. Egyébként most laktam jól disznótorossal Ecseden.Talán ugrás után kellett volna ennem?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 

  Eppen ma akartam benyujtani a lemondasom !... de nem baj, majd utanad dobom !
En most kiveszem a rendes evi szabim de szerintem aKakkuk lehetne az uj "pilota" mert O meg a foldet is kitudja nyitni ! En azt egyaltalan nem is tudtam, hogy hogy kell csinalni.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 12)

Maradjál csak kedves Gyöngyi! Te vagy a legjobb pilótám. Nélküled sehová sem mennénk. Már pedig készülünk, vagy nem? Akakukk lesz a stewardesünk, mert kell valaki, aki az úton felszolgálja a kávét, üdítőt, szendvicset, pizzát, hotdogot, hamburgert, palacsintát, vodkát, töltöttkáposztát, babgulyást, disznótorost, sört...
Na, evés közben jön meg az étvágy... Azonban vegyél ki egy kis szabadságot, pihenj, relaxálj...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 13)

alberth írta:


> Maradjál csak kedves Gyöngyi! Te vagy a legjobb pilótám. Nélküled sehová sem mennénk. Már pedig készülünk, vagy nem? Akakukk lesz a stewardesünk, mert kell valaki, aki az úton felszolgálja a kávét, üdítőt, szendvicset, pizzát, hotdogot, hamburgert, palacsintát, vodkát, töltöttkáposztát, babgulyást, disznótorost, sört...
> Na, evés közben jön meg az étvágy... Azonban vegyél ki egy kis szabadságot, pihenj, relaxálj...


 
Eloszor is melyik jaraton van ez a kaja??? ... mert azzal repulok legkozelebb.  Amin en megyek, altalaban csak egy rossz kave van , 5 cukorral iszom, hogy ne erezzem az izet! 

Koszonom Kapitany, szinte semmit nem von le az elismeresbol, hogy en vagyok az *egyetlen* pilota. 
DE.
A munkahelyemen naponta van egy idezet a compjuteren.A tegnapi ez volt. “ A legtobbet a tegnap hibaibol tanulsz” Amikor azon gondoltam, hogy ok, tehat miert is nem haladok azzal amit jovo tavaszra be kellene fejeznem, kiderult , hogy azert mert nem csinalom, ..hat ez egy eleg nagy hibanak tunik , igy aztan elkezdtem.
Ezt csinaltam az elmult egy oraba. A “kiserlet”sikerult, a lap nem ures , yee.. !  Ugy szamolom, hogy még kb. 2000 ora/ par program megtanulasa van hatra, hogy kesz legyek idore. Persze felejtsuk el a vallalati “bolcsesseget’, most mar csak egyszeruen kivancsi vagyok, hogy hova erek 2000 ora mulva.  Most persze jol jon az is, hogy van némi "pilota gyakorlatom" 

Azert mi is utazunk itt es majd be-be nezek. Mindenesetre itt van egy regi skot “volegeny csalogato” dal arra az esetre ha a volegeny kesik Ecseren es a mécsesek kozben kialudnanak. Persze az itteni skotok hasznaljak ezt a dal minden masra is. Lehet, hogy azert mert skotok?? 

http://flashgamesite.com/live/video_Lh9j0-Ey3kw.html


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 13)

Titke írta:


> Ez elég gumiszobás volt, ugye?



Gumiszo MA.


----------



## Titke (2007 December 13)

Rayman írta:


> Gumiszo MA.


 
Folyománya: amit/akit ma meggumiszo'hatsz, ne halaszd holnapra.


----------



## Titke (2007 December 13)

Csoportosan elkövetett gumiszomatlanosítás esete forog fenn.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 13)

atiliani írta:


> Próbálok megnyílni. Idézek egyik versemből:
> 
> "Cicám! most bátran kihúzhatod
> az utolsó fiókomat, benne késélek:
> ...





Van még?? 


Oké én többet is feldobtam ide.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 13)

Titke írta:


> Csoportosan elkövetett gumiszomatlanosítás esete forog fenn.



Hol ?


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 13)

Titke írta:


> Folyománya: amit/akit ma meggumiszo'hatsz, ne halaszd holnapra.




Aha , Pécs. 

Egy pár percig otthon éreztem magam. Az én városom is így néz ki messziről. 

Ma vótam Belvárdgyulán és ismét megcsodálhattam a szép városod.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 13)

A sötétség mennyire nem fáj,
pohár szélén billegő fekete bogár.
A sötétség mennyire nem fáj,
vasutas, hegesztő, proletár.

Szekrény mélyén pihenő aranymedál,
munkaversenyt nyerő proletár.
A sötétség mennyire nem fáj,
fű nő a gyárudvaron, hol a pohár?

Kocsmák mélyén pihen a tehetség,
a Tescóban itt az újabb kedvezmény.
Pohár szélén billeg a fekete bogár,
virág nyílik a síron proletár.

Rayman


----------



## atiliani (2007 December 13)

Titke írta:


> Ez...igen!


 
Bár késve, de kedvet kaptam a versem második szakaszának behozásához:

"Cicám! mind a tíz ujjadat
megvághatod, elfoly a véred,
megalszik, nem fogsz hullámzani
a hajnali derengésben; a galambok
mikor alászállnak, te már be 
leszel zárva a páncélos, apró
burokba, ahol valójában élek."


----------



## alberth (2007 December 13)

Bevertem fejemet,
káposztának leve
egy jókorát löttyent,
mert hogy az volt benne.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 13)

Az éhes proletárnak
nincs romantikája.
Sokba kerül neki
napi patikája.

Borban az igazság,
pálinka a gyógyszer.
Vodka fertőtlenít,
a rum lett az óvszer.

Később már kannás bor,
főzött sör sem tellik.
Szociális hálónk
szörnyszülöttet ellik.

Pannon puma rémes,
nehezen vánszorog.
Mielőtt összerogy,
még kicsit ácsorog.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 14)

alberth írta:


> Bevertem fejemet,
> káposztának leve
> egy jókorát löttyent,
> mert hogy az volt benne.




Kapitányom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bravóó!!!!!!!


----------



## Titke (2007 December 14)

Rayman írta:


> Aha , Pécs.
> 
> Egy pár percig otthon éreztem magam. Az én városom is így néz ki messziről.
> 
> Ma vótam Belvárdgyulán és ismét megcsodálhattam a szép városod.


 
Köszi kiss


----------



## Titke (2007 December 14)

atiliani írta:


> Bár késve, de kedvet kaptam a versem második szakaszának behozásához:
> 
> "Cicám! mind a tíz ujjadat
> megvághatod, elfoly a véred,
> ...


 
Jól tette hogy behozta, rátudtam csodálkozni


----------



## Titke (2007 December 14)

*reneszánsz vágy*






fahéjillatúnak képzelem az érintésed
és spanyolvörösnek a csókod.
vágyat éget belém...
utánad...
milyen érzés?
akár mandulaforgács a fürdőben:
ég és horzsol, karcol és akar,
mégis lágy, mint a gyűrtfátyol kombiné...
látni akarod?
nyújtózom, hogy indaként tekeredjen,
kontyba fogom a kételyt, és hagyom...
a nehéz liliomgondolatok gőze elfed mindet.
hallod? 
a bágyadtsárga csendbe súgom,
reszketeg szépség a szenvedély...
míg kerubok röptét idézi az alázat...
érzed már?
most vezúvi akaratodból testemen születhet hajnal...
a gőgösbarna szemérmet felhabzsolja az izgatott nász...
szemed kíváncsisága még áttetsző mozdulatlanság.
érints meg...
ereim kék lüktetése benned éledő hívó szavam,
ujjad nyakam ívén olvas parázna sóhajokat
igen!
akár egy kegyencnőt, úgy hajts igába,
finomgyöngy érintésed legyen tett,
bennem keményedő élet,
könnycsepp... Orlov gyémántja...
suttogj nekem...
szemérmetlen zöld szavakat,
alabástrom borzongást,
marengófekete álmokat...
gyere...
illatos olajba mártom kezem,
megérintelek...
míg mézsört kortyol szád,
hátadon ujjam folyékony táncba kezd,
mutatva a nedűnarancs vágytól
a bíbortébolyba vezető utat.
szoríts hát magadhoz... 
feszítő combok törékeny árnyával 
ölelkezik, a kulcsolódó kábulat.
Mária erénye csak várrom valóság,
Éva bűne karcsú borzongás
haraphatsz is...
testem ajkadon érő zamata 
fűszeres óborként buggyan,
hússzín szenvedély lepi el a kíváncsi falakat.
mondd ki...
hogy sikamlós szavad korbácsként terelje kancavágyam
deres mámorba.
akkor
beszívom feszes illatod... s ráébredek...
fahéj... mit elképzeltem.​


----------



## Titke (2007 December 14)

Bevallomásolom, hogy fenti mű nem saját fejkútból merített, még mielőtt megvádolásolnának idegen tollazattal történő ékeskedéssel


----------



## Titke (2007 December 14)

A hétvégére kívánok sok-sok kellemessel együttjárkáló, mindenféle jóval megfűszerező cirka 72 órát


----------



## atiliani (2007 December 14)

Szervusztok! A hangulatom úgy kívánja, hogy szavaljak egyet. Fogadjátok szeretettel!

Rögeszmés érdeklődés

Közeledünk egymás felé,
de muszáj lehajtani fejünket,
mert sorompó előtt állunk.
Átbújsz, átbújok,
szembefordulunk egymással,
és érdekes, hogy továbbra is
csak a magunk oldalát
látjuk.

F. atiliani


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 14)

Szia ! 

Szeretettel fogadtuk. 



atiliani írta:


> Szervusztok! A hangulatom úgy kívánja, hogy szavaljak egyet. Fogadjátok szeretettel!
> 
> Rögeszmés érdeklődés
> 
> ...


----------



## alberth (2007 December 14)

Pendelyembe penderedtem,
pelenkámba tekeredtem.
Ettől aztán megijjedtem,
gumibugyim teletettem.

Már úgy csíp e slamasztika,
abban nincsen semmi hiba.
Ki fog ebből majd kivenni,
rendesen tisztába tenni?


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ...
> Azert mi is utazunk itt es majd be-be nezek. ...


Ebben bízom.
Nagyon hazafias színezete lett a fátyladnak.
És tetszik az öngrafikád.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 15)

alberth írta:


> Pendelyembe penderedtem,
> pelenkámba tekeredtem.
> Ettől aztán megijjedtem,
> gumibugyim teletettem.
> ...




Jobbak a rímek, mint bármely műben.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 15)

Rayman írta:


> Jobbak a rímek, mint bármely műben.


Hát a kapitánynak nem csak a műszaki dolgokhoz kell érteni. És jó, ha a Delicates mellett a Decameron-t is ismeri!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ebben bízom.
> Nagyon hazafias színezete lett a fátyladnak.
> És tetszik az öngrafikád.


 
Hazafias? ...vagy, hazalanyos !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 15)

*Elvitték a hetvenkilós szobrot*
*Lelopták a turult*
*Márványból vagy műkőből szabad csak pótolni a szobrot*
2007. 12. 13. 19.23





Szerintem praktikusabb lenne a "gumiszobor" vagy nepiesen "gumiszomor". Az visszapattan.


----------



## atiliani (2007 December 16)

Ugrálunk a gumiszobában. Aki a legmagasabbra ugrik, az üti be leghamarabb a fejét a plafonba. Aki viszont nem ugrál, az kiesik a játékból, vagy a többiek eltapossák.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hazafias? ...vagy, hazalanyos !


És nagyon talanyos!:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2007 December 16)

Nagyon szeretem a gumicukrot. Most ettem meg egy zacskóval. Ebben gumiszobrok találhatók. Igaz, hogy turul nincs, de van benne gumimaci. Most iszok rá, mert előre nem ihatok a ,,medve gumibőrére"! Aztán irány a gumiszoba. Defektes a kerékpárbelsőm, meg kellene ragasztani gumifolttal, gumiragasztóval. Utána megszavazzuk, hová utazzunk szilveszterezni...?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 16)

alberth írta:


> Nagyon szeretem a gumicukrot. Most ettem meg egy zacskóval. Ebben gumiszobrok találhatók. Igaz, hogy turul nincs, de van benne gumimaci. Most iszok rá, mert előre nem ihatok a ,,medve gumibőrére"! Aztán irány a gumiszoba. Defektes a kerékpárbelsőm, meg kellene ragasztani gumifolttal, gumiragasztóval. Utána megszavazzuk, hová utazzunk szilveszterezni...?


 
*Ellopták Rákóczit*
2007. 02. 05. 12.59 
*A templom esőcsatornája után ellopták a hétvégén II. Rákóczi Ferenc közadakozásból állított szobrát is Jászkiséren.*

Latod Kapitany, a_ *legjobb cukor a gumicukor*_!    Rakoczi se volt a zacskoban? 
Bronzbol persze a macikat nehezebb lenne elragni es lehet, hogy mar el is tuntek volna. Ugy latszik par pajtas csak nem tudja abba hagyni a vasgyujtest. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beK9p6LW_Xg&feature=related


----------



## alberth (2007 December 16)

Mint a mókus fenn a fán, az úttörő oly vidám. Fémeket gyűjt kora reggel óta. Szobrok szállanak a nyári fák alatt....
Lehet Rákóczi Rodostóra röpült, mert ott melegebb az éghajlat. Mi meg egyből rosszra gondolunk. A becsületes fémgyűjtőket....
Ezért vagyunk gumiszobások..., nem baj, kérek a doktor bácsitól gumicukorkát, s akkor lecsillapodom... Rákóczi bácsis gumicukor van?


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 17)

A zujságban óvastamm: A nagytétényi kastély múzeum udvarán van egy gyönyörű szobor. -Ez eddig nem is érdekes. Ezt a szobror az 50-es években begyűjtötték már a fémgyújtők. A gazda úgy szedte össze a fémhuladék telepről. tána a műemlék gondnokság kérte kölcsön vagy 30 évre, de ott is elkallódott véletlenül. Most sikerült visszaszerezni. Kicsit féltik. 


Emlékeztek rá ? 1993 február . Becsületes szinesfém gyűjtők összeszedték a vasuti jelzőberendezés akkumulátorait. 
Reggel jött is az iskolabusz. 

Csatolás megtekintése 140188

Valaki minden este úgy fexik le, hogy 12 ártatlan gyerek néz le rá fenntről.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 17)

alberth írta:


> Mint a mókus fenn a fán, az úttörő oly vidám. Fémeket gyűjt kora reggel óta. Szobrok szállanak a nyári fák alatt....
> Lehet Rákóczi Rodostóra röpült, mert ott melegebb az éghajlat. Mi meg egyből rosszra gondolunk. A becsületes fémgyűjtőket....
> Ezért vagyunk gumiszobások..., nem baj, kérek a doktor bácsitól gumicukorkát, s akkor lecsillapodom... Rákóczi bácsis gumicukor van?



Fexik a beteg.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 17)

Rayman írta:


> Fexik a beteg.


Annyi Szőke kapitány reklámot látok, hogy már én is annak érzem magam. Ugye nem vagyok kábeltévés kapitány? Vagy én is beszőkültem? Utazzunk el kikapcsolódni már!:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 17)

Rayman írta:


> Fexik a beteg.


:mrgreen::``:\\m/:656:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 18)

*Ujra elloptak Antall Jozsef szobrat*
2007. 11. 03., 9:04Utolsó módosítás: 2007. 11. 03., 12:36

Ellopták Antall József korábbi miniszterelnök szobrát a budapesti XV. kerületi Pestújhelyi térről. A XV. kerületi polgármester szerint nem politikai indítékú a szoborlopás, az alkotást valószínűlegszínesfémgyűjtők vitték el.

Alberth, szerintem ha a Szoke kapitany bronzbol lenne, mar nem kellene izgulnod miatta. 
Csak egy kerdes : ki Szoke kapitany ???


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 18)

*Ellopták a Jézus-szobrot is a szekszárdi Garay téren,* ez csak megemlitem, mert mar mas temaban is benne van. 
Igen valoszinu, hogy a polgarmesternek igaza van , hogy az Antall szobrot nem politikai meggondolasbol loptak el. Gyanitom, hogy a Jezus szobrot pedig nem a kozelgo a kozelgo karacsony miatt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 18)

*Ma egy szobrot se loptak el ! *


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9aDdZLbDMY


----------



## alberth (2007 December 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Ujra elloptak Antall Jozsef szobrat*
> 2007. 11. 03., 9:04Utolsó módosítás: 2007. 11. 03., 12:36
> 
> Ellopták Antall József korábbi miniszterelnök szobrát a budapesti XV. kerületi Pestújhelyi térről. A XV. kerületi polgármester szerint nem politikai indítékú a szoborlopás, az alkotást valószínűlegszínesfémgyűjtők vitték el.
> ...


 
*S
Szőke András (Szentes, 1962. október 11. – ) kortárs filmrendező, forgatókönyvíró, operatőr és színész, az underground filmkészítés legismertebb alakja.
* 





Szentesen született, a Horváth Mihály Gimnáziumban Bácskai Mihály színészosztályába járt, több amatőr színházi csoportban játszott, zenekart alapított. Gyermekkora óta foglalkozott festészettel, képzőművészeti önképzőkörök tagjaként kiállításokon is szerepelt. 15 éves kora óta (1977) amatőr filmes, a pályán saját bevallása szerint Simó Sándor indította el. 1981–82-ben Szentesen, 1982–83-ban Budapesten szobafestő segédmunkás, 1983–87-ben a Horizont moziban takarító. 1987 és 1991 között a Mafilmnél rendezőasszisztens, 1991–92 között másodasszisztens. 1992-től rendező a Hunnia Filmsúdióban, és a Magyar Független Film- és Videoszövetség főtitkára.
Közben a nyolcvanas évek két legfontosabb független filmes műhelyében dolgozott, a Szomjas György vezette Kőbányai Filmstúdióban 1981–1987 között, majd 1990/91-től a Közgáz Vizuális Brigádban, a csoport tagjaként a Tilos Rádió munkatársa is volt. Itt 1995-99 között rendszeres műsora volt (2007-ben újra vállalta a rádiózást).
Szőke András a fiatalok, főleg rossz sorsú, pl. nevelőintézeti gyerekek vizuális nevelésével is foglalkozik, eredményesen. Már-már buddhisztikusan egyszerű körülmények között él, és filmjeiben is a lehető legegyszerűbb, high-tech technika nélküli technikákat alkalmazza, „egész életében dacosan amatőr maradt”. Jellemzően ő volt az, aki az azóta már átnevezett zenetévé, a Z+ (jelenleg VIVA tv) egyik műsorvezetőjének, Alexnek a főzőműsorába szalonnát, kenyeret és sajtot vitt alapanyagnak.
Jelenleg (1990 óta) Taliándörögdön él, ahol a helyi plébánossal, Illés Sándorral együtt egy rendhagyó helytörténeti múzeum kialakításán, az Ősök Háza „projekten” is dolgoznak. Az eredetileg paplakként funkcionáló, de nem lakott épületbe gyűjtenek és rendszereznek a helyi lakosság segítségével minden dokumentumot, emléket, ami a településsel kapcsolatos.

*Már csak az a kérdés, ki az az Alberth kapitány?*
*Most jelentette be az összes média, hogy Alberth egészalakos szobrát ellopták! Minden járőr riasztva!*


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Ma egy szobrot se loptak el ! *
> 
> Ha az enyémet nem számítjuk...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 19)

alberth írta:


> *Már csak az a kérdés, ki az az Alberth kapitány?*
> *Most jelentette be az összes média, hogy Alberth egészalakos szobrát ellopták! Minden járőr riasztva!*


 
Ez persze varhato volt !! Szines fembol voltal Alberth ?? ...mert ha gumicukorbol akkor regen rossz !   ...*mert legjobb cukor a* *gumicukor !* ...vagy ezt mar mondtuk?? 


Koszi az infot Sz.cpt.-rol!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > *Ma egy szobrot se loptak el ! *
> ...


----------



## FiFike (2007 December 19)

alberth írta:


> Mint a mókus fenn a fán, az úttörő oly vidám. Fémeket gyűjt kora reggel óta. Szobrok szállanak a nyári fák alatt....
> Lehet Rákóczi Rodostóra röpült, mert ott melegebb az éghajlat. Mi meg egyből rosszra gondolunk. A becsületes fémgyűjtőket....
> Ezért vagyunk gumiszobások..., nem baj, kérek a doktor bácsitól gumicukorkát, s akkor lecsillapodom... Rákóczi bácsis gumicukor van?


 
Innen jut eszembe : 
Gyüjsd a vasat és a fémet , azzal is a békét véded !
Igy nöttünk fel , az 50 filléres fuzetünk hatsoboritoja biztatott erre


----------



## alberth (2007 December 19)

Ez a szoborcsoport nem sok fémet tartogat a gyűjtőknek, főleg nem nemesfémet!




Felmentem a magaslesre! Innen lebuktatok minden szobortolvajt!


----------



## alberth (2007 December 19)

Ez a szoborcsoport nem sok fémet tartogat a gyűjtőknek, főleg nem nemesfémet!




Felmentem a magaslesre! Innen lebuktatok minden szobortolvajt!


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 19)

100mg citoxan-t írt el a doki. 
Ez Jó ?


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > Ezt a macist loptak el Abigel?  ...mert akkor sejtem, hogy kik lehettek.
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 21)

Gumiszoba ??? Probalom felvenni a beszelgetes fonalat, de az utolso oldal egy kicsit arra emlekeztett amikor etorott a lazmero es a higany ezer fele gurolt, es kozben az Anyu hangjat hallom a hatterbe: "ne nyuj hozza !! " 

Csak megprobalom osszefoglalni: , tehat Abigel nemletezo szobrat mar elloptak , annak dacara, hogy Cpn.Alberth maci az arboncon figyeli sas szemekkel az esemelyeket es a nemesfem tolvajokat akik Fifike ( hogy Te mikre emlekszel  ) fuzete szerint lehet, hogy csak bekeharcosoknak kepzelik magukat. ?

Tehat mi volt a kerdes ? Ja, hogy " 100mg citoxan-t írt el a doki es az jo e? 
 Nem tudom, hogy mi a citoxan , de valami az sugja, hogy a helyes valasz, hogy NEM ! Nem jo. 

Nekem is van egy kerdesem. A karacsony elmarad a Gumiszobaba?? Mert jelenleg kb. ennyire vagyunk karacsonyiak.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv0_9IGWFvQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPCneZyA4RE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p807Xbv1FP8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p61el-eJWCY&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 21)

_*Békés Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kíván a Gumiszoma
minden Magyarnak, szerte a 
világban.* _


----------



## alberth (2007 December 21)

Íme a gumifaültetvényem. E nélkül gumiszoba sem létezne.
De most az ünnep dísze a karácsonyfa. Kellemes karácsonyt és B. U. É. K.!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 21)

*Köszöntő*
_Karácsony ünnepére 
Az a kívánságom, 
E háznak népére 
Béke, öröm várjon._


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 21)

*Békés Karácsonyt kívánok!:7:*


----------



## alberth (2007 December 21)

A gumiszobába mérsékeljük a dühöngést, mert kárt tennénk a karácsonyfában.
1. Plafonig ugrani tilos, mert felborítod a fát!
2. Túl nagyot ne ordíts, mert megrepednek a díszek.
3. Ne igyál túl sokat, mert ráesel a fára.
4. Túl nagy tüzet ne rakj, mert elolvad a gumiszoba a fával együtt.
5. Esetleg benn éghetsz...
6. Csöndes éjt, pszt..! Már bevettem a nyugtatót... -tatót... -tatót....


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 21)

alberth írta:


> A gumiszobába mérsékeljük a dühöngést, mert kárt tennénk a karácsonyfában.
> 1. Plafonig ugrani tilos, mert felborítod a fát!
> 2. Túl nagyot ne ordíts, mert megrepednek a díszek.
> 3. Ne igyál túl sokat, mert ráesel a fára.
> ...


Esetleg az ehető díszeket meg lehet dézsmálni?
Nyugtatót? Nem citoxant írt fel a doki?:-D
*MILYEN TÍPUSÚ GYÓGYSZER A CYTOXAN TABLETTA ÉSMILYEN BETEGSÉGEK ESETÉN ALKALMAZHATÓ?**A gyógyszert bizonyos vérképzőszervi, nyirok- és idegrendszeri, bőr, illetve nőgyógyászati megbetegedések kezelésére alkalmazzák. Gyermekeknél az un. nefrotikusszindrómában is alkalmazható. *
*Ne szedje a Cytoxan tablettát*
*- ha allergiás (túlérzékeny) aciklofoszfamidra vagy a Cytoxan tabletta bármely egyéb összetevőjére.*
*- ha vesebetegségben, felnőttkorinefrotikus szindrómában, súlyosan csökkent csontvelőműködésben szenved.*
*- terhesség, szoptatás ideje alatt.*
*10 napon belül, az altatóorvos figyelmét fel kell hívni, hogy Ön Cytoxant szed. 
*Kapitány, biztosan nem vagy terhes?:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 December 21)

*Íme a psychotropiaia tablettáim. Azért egy békatesztet majd csináltatok...*

*A psychotrop szerek pharmacologiája *
Psychotróp szernek nevezzük azokat a vegyületeket, amelyek a viselkedést, a hangulatot és az érzelmi reakciót befolyásolják. A legjelentősebb gyógyszercsoportok: 
– anxioliticumok és sedatohipnoticumok 
– neurolepticumok 
– antidepresszánsok 
Az e csoportba tartozó gyógyszerek hatásukat a központi idegrendszerre fejtik ki. A központi idegrendszer működését számos különböző, nagyrészt a környéki idegrendszer transzmitterjeivel azonos ingerületátvivő anyag szabályozza. Celluláris szintű szerveződés alapján ezek a transzmitter-rendszerek két típusba sorolhatók. 
. Az információ pontos áramlását biztosító hierarchikus sejtelrendeződés elsősorban az elsődleges érző és motoros pályák felépítésében játszik szerepet. A rövid, helyi, többnyire gátló hatású interneuronok transzmittere a GABA. 
. A különböző agyi területek között dinamikus kapcsolatot biztosító diffúz szabályozó rendszer jellegzetes transzmitterei a monoaminok. 
A centrális hatású gyógyszerek a synapticus ingerületátvitel, illetve a transzmitter-rendszerek kölcsönhatásának befolyásolása révén fejtik ki hatásukat.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 22)

Rayman írta:


> _*Békés Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kíván a Gumiszoma*_
> _*minden Magyarnak, szerte a *_
> _*világban.*_


 
 Kis karacsony "*nagy*" karacsony ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPcrkqyn4Ck&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ASBDFjPhs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9YFCVmGIHs
.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 22)

Abigel573 írta:


> Esetleg az ehető díszeket meg lehet dézsmálni?
> Kapitány, biztosan nem vagy terhes?:-D


 
 Remeljuk, hogy nem, nincs ido most GYES-re. Utazunk !

Eheto diszek??????? 
Kis karacsony nagy karacsony - nincs szaloncukor a fankon! 
Itt nem lehet kapni..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 22)

alberth írta:


> *Íme a psychotropiaia tablettáim. Azért egy békatesztet majd csináltatok...*
> 
> Vigyazz a bekateszttel ! A bekaknal sose lehet tudni!
> .


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 22)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Remeljuk, hogy nem, nincs ido most GYES-re. Utazunk !
> 
> Eheto diszek???????
> Kis karacsony nagy karacsony - nincs *szaloncukor* a fankon!
> * Itt nem lehet kapni*..



Ez meglepő, talán még a Marson is van.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 22)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> alberth írta:
> 
> 
> > *Íme a psychotropiaia tablettáim. Azért egy békatesztet majd csináltatok...*
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez meglepő, talán még a Marson is van.


 
Akkor most mar biztos, hogy nem a Marson vagyok!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 23)

alberth írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Bizony, mert felénk a gyereket a gólya hozza! Csak az elvarázsolt békakirályfit be ne kapja!
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBfEGETyGjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7_6Vzj7Rng


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Akkor most mar biztos, hogy nem a Marson vagyok!


*-20 °C? *Csak nem Szibéria?


----------



## alberth (2007 December 23)

Megjött a potyautas, de máris elvonókúrára kellene vinni! Mi lesz itt szilveszterkor?
Kérünk egy babysittert! Ki akar jelentkezni?


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 23)

A baby sitter....kinek kell szilveszterkor,a babynek vagy a golyanak?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> *-20 °C? *Csak nem Szibéria?


 
Nem,  valahol a Mars es Sziberia kozott..

Eredeti szerző :* Alberth*
Kérünk egy babysittert! Ki akar jelentkezni?
Eredeti szerző: *gipsi queen*
A baby sitter....kinek kell szilveszterkor,a babynek vagy a golyanak? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHYEKQBJ83E&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem,  valahol a Mars es Sziberia kozott..
> 
> Eredeti szerző :* Alberth*
> Kérünk egy babysittert! Ki akar jelentkezni?
> ...


Talán a békának... legyengült a teszteléskor...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QGKQ-hxedU


----------



## alberth (2007 December 23)

Nagy a forgalom, már jön is a következő ,,potyautas"!:mrgreen:
Nem akarok több békát sem gólyát látni ezentúl!!!
A bébiszitter felkötheti az alsóneműt szilveszterkor! Nos, bátraké a szerencse, a kapitánynak más feladatai vannak, csapra kell verni a rumoshordót!!!! :34:


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 24)

alberth írta:


> Nagy a forgalom, már jön is a következő ,,potyautas"!:mrgreen:
> Nem akarok több békát sem gólyát látni ezentúl!!!
> A bébiszitter felkötheti az alsóneműt szilveszterkor! Nos, bátraké a szerencse, a kapitánynak más feladatai vannak, csapra kell verni a rumoshordót!!!! :34:


Ez egy kicsit félreértehtő vót.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 24)

Na, itt a Karácsony . Tessék, lehet ünnepelni.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 24)

Rayman írta:


> Na, itt a Karácsony . Tessék, lehet ünnepelni.


Igenis!:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 24)

Rayman írta:


> Na, itt a Karácsony . Tessék, lehet ünnepelni.


 
 Na jo, csak kiprobaltuk, hogy, hogy jutunk el a Citoxantol a rumoshordoig John Lennonon kerestul... 
De tudunk mi angyaliak is lenni..:-D :11:








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F_da55_uT4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ0BshAqSB0&feature=related:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Na jo, csak kiprobaltuk, hogy, hogy jutunk el a Citoxantol a *rumoshordoig* John Lennonon kerestul...
> De tudunk mi angyaliak is lenni..:-D :11:


Na persze... a kapitány csapra verte. De meg is itta az utolsó cseppig.:mrgreen:
Vagy kapott belőle valaki egy kupicányit?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 24)

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:razz::razz::razz: Na jo, csak kiprobaltuk, hogy, hogy jutunk el a Citoxantol a *rumoshordoig* John Lennonon kerestul... :grin::grin:
De tudunk mi angyaliak is lenni..:grin: :11:_



Abigel573 írta:


> Na persze... a kapitány csapra verte. De meg is itta az utolsó cseppig.:mrgreen:
> Vagy kapott belőle valaki egy kupicányit?


 
 Egy kupicanyit?? egy gyuszunyit se, a kapitany benyakalta az egeszet:222: ...

 Mar megint elkalandoztunk ??..:99:.






_The prayer_
_I pray youll be our eyes, and watch us where we go.
And help us to be wise in times when we dont know
Let this be our prayer, when we lose our way
Lead us to the place, guide us with your grace
To a place where well be safe la luce che tu hai
I pray well find your light
Nel cuore rest
And hold it in our hearts.
A ricordarci che
When stars go out each night,
Eterna stella sei_
_The light you have
I pray well find your light
Will be in the heart
And hold it in our hearts.
To remember us that
When stars go out each night,
You are eternal star nella mia preghiera
Let this be our prayer
Quanta fede
When shadows fill our day
How much faith theres
Let this be our prayer
In my prayer
When shadows fill our day lead us to a place, guide us with your grace
Give us faith so well be safe sognamo un mondo senza pi violenza
Un mondo di giustizia e di speranza
Ognuno dia la mano al suo vicino
Simbolo di pace, di fratern
We dream a world without violence
A world of justice and faith.
Everyone gives the hand to his neighbours
Symbol of peace, of fraternity la forza che ci
We ask that life be kind
il desiderio che
And watch us from above
Ognuno trovi amor
We hope each soul will find
Intorno e dentro
Another soul to love
The force his gives us
We ask that life be kind
Is wish that
And watch us from above
Everyone finds love
We hope each soul will find
Around and inside
Another soul to love let this be our prayer
Let this be our prayer, just like every child need to find a place, guide us with your grace
Give us faith so well be safe
Need to find a place, guide us with your grace
Give us faith so well be safe la fede che
Hai acceso in noi,
Sento che ci salv
Its the faith
You light in us
I feel it will save us_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db1-IlnW2YY:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 December 24)

Io desidero some rum. Ma perche bevo piú molte. One bicchiera forse. Everyone finds love whith me. Sento la canzone lontana, lontana...
Egyszóval nagyon szép a Gyöngyi által közzétett áhitat..., valamint az általam csapravert rumoshordó. Gyertek ünnepelni, mindenkinek jut belőle. Irány a fedélzet, vitorlát bonts, kormányos a kormánynál, én a parancsnoki hídon, a többiek a rumoshordónál...
De ki legyen a dadus?



 
*Boldog Karácsonyt mindenkinek!*​


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 24)

Nohát, mégiscsak derék legény a kapitány.:-D:777::222::7:


----------



## alberth (2007 December 24)

,,Buon anno fratello buon anno davvero
e spero sia bello sia bello e leggero 
che voli sul filo dei tuoi desideri
ti porti momenti profondi e i misteri 
rimangano dolci misteri
che niente modifichi i fatti di ieri 
ti auguro pace risate e fatica
trovare dei fiori nei campi d'ortica 
ti auguro viaggi in paesi lontani
lavori da compiere con le tue mani 
e figli che crescono e poi vanno via
attratti dal volto della fantasia. 
Buon anno fratello buon anno ai tuoi occhi
alle mani alle braccia ai polpacci ai ginocchi 
buon anno ai tuoi piedi alla spina dorsale
alla pelle alle spalle al tuo grande ideale.​ 
Buon anno fratello buon anno davvero... 
che ti porti scompiglio e progetti sballati
e frutta e panini ai tuoi sogni affamati 
ti porti chilometri e guance arrossate
albe azzurre e tramonti di belle giornate 
e semafori verdi e prudenza e coraggio
ed un pesce d'aprile e una festa di maggio 
buon anno alla tua luna buon anno al tuo sole
buon anno alle tue orecchie e alle mie parole 
buon anno a tutto il sangue che ti scorre nelle vene
e che quando batte a tempo dice andr&agrave; tutto bene. 
Buon anno fratello e non fare cazzate
le pene van via cos&igrave; come son nate.​ 
Ti auguro amore quintali d'amore 
palazzi quartieri paesi d'amore 
pianeti d'amore universi d'amore 
istanti minuti giornate d'amore 
ti auguro un anno d'amore fratello mio 
l'amore del mondo e quello di Dio...
e che qualcuno venga colpito da saggezza infinita
e ridoni a *Viareggio* la luce sbiadita.​ 
Un abbraccio alla Versilia Tutta *UZ"*​


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nohát, mégiscsak derék legény a kapitány.:-D:777::222::7:


 
És ez biztos !!!!!!!


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> _:razz::razz::razz: Na jo, csak kiprobaltuk, hogy, hogy jutunk el a Citoxantol a *rumoshordoig* John Lennonon kerestul... :grin::grin:_
> ...


 
_Az ima


Vezess minket a helyre, irányíts minket a bájoddal
Imádkozom hogy találd meg a fényedet
És tartsd azt a szíveinkben.__

Amikor az árnyékok töltik a napunkat, vezess minket egy helyre, irányíts minket a bájoddal
Erőszak nélkül álmodunk egy világot
Az igazság és hit világa.
Mindenki a szomszédainak adja a kezét
A béke szimbóluma, testvériség 
*

_
_Értjük. Szerencsére nem szlovákul van. 

Boldog karácsonyt.kiss


_


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 24)

Rayman írta:


> _Az ima
> 
> __*Értjük. Szerencsére nem szlovákul van. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jspCCuIou1Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQrR7HxSJAw&feature=related

_Boldog Karacsonyt!_ kiss


----------



## alberth (2007 December 24)

Ím az idő elérkezék,
a szenteste jelentkezék.
Vala ünnep minden háznál
milyen ajándékot várnál?






Kapitányod küldi neked,
mint Télapód olyan veled!
Töltök rumot, beiglit szelek,
míg kivárjuk a jó szelet.






Feldíszített fám van nekem
idefenn a fedélzeten.
Gyertek csodáljátok a fát,
mondjuk el az utas-imát!






Minden hajós fohászkodik
le ne csússzanak a bugyik!
Amikor nagy lendülettel
elindulunk holnap reggel!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 24)

Kapitany, azt tudod, hogy merre megyunk? 
Mert az idei Santa nagyon gyors.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=n1_gyu_TjBc&feature=PlayList&p=26B9B2ACB4AAC849&index=0

http://www.noradsanta.org/en/home.htm


----------



## gipsi queen (2007 December 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kapitany, azt tudod, hogy merre megyunk?
> Mert az idei Santa nagyon gyors.
> 
> 
> ...


Santa iden.....furge es jo kedeju....lehet hogy diszkozni van kedve....


----------



## alberth (2007 December 25)

Megyünk az orrunk után, vagyis a szag után. Meglátogatjuk Piroskát, aki a nagymama ágyába bújt a farkas elöl. Közben kicsit megnőtt, úgyhogy a farkast megette reggelire. Mindenkinél legyen egy fésű, mert rendbe kell hozni a kócos haját.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 26)

alberth írta:


> Megyünk az orrunk után, vagyis a szag után. Meglátogatjuk Piroskát, aki a nagymama ágyába bújt a farkas elöl. Közben kicsit megnőtt, úgyhogy a farkast megette reggelire. Mindenkinél legyen egy fésű, mert rendbe kell hozni a kócos haját.


 

Az idok valtoznak Kapitany , mar Piroska se a regi !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8xfARia4IU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-8THxcA9Qw&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 26)

gipsi queen írta:


> Santa iden.....furge es jo kedeju....lehet hogy diszkozni van kedve....


 
http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1804557534


Igy van, Gipsi queen, szeretnelek latni itt tancolni mellettem.


----------



## böbike (2007 December 26)

kiss


----------



## böbike (2007 December 26)

Olyat nem is kérdeztetek, hogy a mesebirodalomba menjünk-e....de folyamatosan odatartunk....főleg a Piroska és farkas mesébe


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 26)

"Csak az a baj, hogy azokból a régi jó dolgokból nem maradt semmi."

- De az újakból sem.
Körülnéztem, hogyan alakult a karácsonyi díszkivilágítás a magán házaknál.
Az eredmény lehangoló. Nagyon kevés házat díszítetek ki az emberek. 
Pedig gondolom az APEH. nem jár ilyenkor tippekért. Konvergenciálódtak a díszfűzérek is.-


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 26)

böbike írta:


> Olyat nem is kérdeztetek, hogy a mesebirodalomba menjünk-e....de folyamatosan odatartunk....főleg a Piroska és farkas mesébe


 

A mesében sincs ilyen akció, pornó, horror vígjáték mint az életben. A mesevilágba csak megpihenni mehetünk. A való élet az igazi fantasy.

Miért van ilyen nagy a szád nagyí? 
- Azért hogy bekapjalak - Hamm. 

Miért vagy ilyen csodálatos nagyi ???
- Mert APEH . ellenőr vagyok és legyalultam a bankszámládat , ameddig az ebédet hoztad. Mutasd a vásárlási blokkot kisunokám, meg az elmúlt évi bevallásodat.- :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Melyik változat igaz- vagy hamis ??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 26)

Rayman írta:


> "Csak az a baj, hogy azokból a régi jó dolgokból nem maradt semmi."
> 
> - De az újakból sem.
> Körülnéztem, hogyan alakult a karácsonyi díszkivilágítás a magán házaknál.Az eredmény lehangoló. Nagyon kevés házat díszítetek ki az emberek. Pedig gondolom az APEH. nem jár ilyenkor tippekért. Konvergenciálódtak a díszfűzérek is.-


 
 Akkor lassunk valamit a karacsonyi hangulatodbol !
Merre tartsunk Rayman? 

http://flashgamesite.com/live/video_BrKvqKGiVgE.html


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 26)

Rayman írta:


> "Csak az a baj, hogy azokból a régi jó dolgokból nem maradt semmi."
> 
> - De az újakból sem.
> Körülnéztem, hogyan alakult a karácsonyi díszkivilágítás a magán házaknál.
> ...


Talán nem konvergálódtak, csak ráznak. Tízből kilenc.
Azért van sötét a házaknál, mert mind zárlatos.
A jókat nem hozzák be. Azok működnének.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 26)

Nekem nem is nagyon volt olyanom.


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 26)

Nem szeretem az ünnepeket. 

Mostmár tartsunk az Új év felé. 


*BUÉK. 2008 *


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 26)

Nem szeretem az ünnepeket. 

Mostmár tartsunk az Új év felé. 


*BUÉK. 2008 *


----------



## Rayman (2007 December 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 141873


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 26)

Csak a jó kedvedért. Előre!:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 27)

Rayman írta:


> A mesében sincs ilyen akció, pornó, horror vígjáték mint az életben. A mesevilágba csak megpihenni mehetünk. A való élet az igazi fantasy.
> 
> Miért van ilyen nagy a szád nagyí?
> - Azért hogy bekapjalak - Hamm.
> ...


 
Hogy mi az igaz vagy a hamis a Toled fugg. Mi az iden maskeppen csinaltuk a karcsonyt mint elotte. Nem vettunk ajandekot egymasnak
hanem az ajandekra szant osszeget masra forditottuk. Lehet, hogy nem tettunk sokat,de talan tobb mint a semmi. Vettunk takarokat, 10 gyereknek aki raszorult vedooltasokat es a kolleganoimmel egy fiatal csaladnak egy 2 eves kisfiuval az elelmiszereket karacsonyra es a kicsinek meleg teli ruhakat es jatekokat. Remelem olyan szeretettel fogadtak ahogy szantuk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 27)

böbike írta:


> Olyat nem is kérdeztetek, hogy a mesebirodalomba menjünk-e....de folyamatosan odatartunk....főleg a Piroska és farkas mesébe


 
Kerdeztem Raymant, hogy merre menjunk* ??????* 

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 


 Akkor lassunk valamit a karacsonyi hangulatodbol !:razz:
Merre tartsunk Rayman? 

http://flashgamesite.com/live/video_BrKvqKGiVgE.html

Tehat addig amig nem kapunk uj utiranyt a Kapitany utasitasait kovetjuk, mert nem mehetunk ossze-vissza.
A kapitany utolso utasitasa pedig ez volt : 

Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 ( *Kapitany*) 

_"Minden hajós fohászkodik_
_le ne csússzanak a bugyik!_
_Amikor nagy lendülettel_
_elindulunk holnap reggel!"_

Ezert megyunk most erre : ( talan valakinek beszelnie kellene vele  )

http://flashgamesite.com/live/video_y2azVrZWunU.html

http://flashgamesite.com/live/video_WVi-KtBCes0.html


----------



## alberth (2007 December 27)

Az útvonal és az időpont változatlan:
Útvonal: indulunk
Időpont: holnap
Ez most is áll, látom betartjátok! Megyünk ám meseországba, ahol kolbászból fonják a kerítést és mézeskalácsházak épülnek. Sietni kell, mert egy APECH nevű sárkány minden évben egy szüzet követel. Meg kell szabadítani őket!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Eredeti szerző *alberth*
> 
> ( *Kapitany*)
> 
> ...





alberth írta:


> Az útvonal és az időpont változatlan:
> Útvonal: indulunk
> Időpont: holnap
> Ez most is áll, látom betartjátok! Megyünk ám meseországba, ahol kolbászból fonják a kerítést és mézeskalácsházak épülnek. Sietni kell, mert egy APECH nevű sárkány minden évben egy szüzet követel. *Meg kell szabadítani őket!*


Jááájjjjjjjjj!!!!
Akkor most kapaszkodjunk a bugyikba, vagy meg kell tőlük szabadulni?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 27)

Abigel573 írta:


> Jááájjjjjjjjj!!!!
> Akkor most kapaszkodjunk a bugyikba, vagy meg kell tőlük szabadulni?


 
  Van egy regi angol mondas : ” keep your panties on “ - szoszerint az jelenti, hogy “ tartsd magadon a bugyogot”. 
Mi ezt nem pontosan igy hasznaljuk magyarul,  csak egyszeruen azt mondjuk, hogy ” ne veszitsuk el teljesen a fejunket“, de a ketto ugyanazt jelenti.

A dobos lanyok dalanak sem az a lenyege, hogy oda vedd az iranyt hanem, hogy el onnan amit a video sugal.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 27)

alberth írta:


> Az útvonal és az időpont változatlan:
> Útvonal: indulunk
> Időpont: holnap
> Ez most is áll, látom betartjátok! Megyünk ám meseországba, ahol kolbászból fonják a kerítést és mézeskalácsházak épülnek. Sietni kell, mert egy APECH nevű sárkány minden évben egy szüzet követel. Meg kell szabadítani őket!


 

Tehat "Holnap" !  Meg jo , hogy ennek az Apechnek csak egy feje van.:-D


----------



## alberth (2007 December 27)

_"Minden hajós fohászkodik
le ne csússzanak a bugyik!_
_Amikor nagy lendülettel_
_elindulunk holnap reggel!"_

Csak nehogy a
,,Hej mambo, leesett a bugyi meg a melltartó..." című sláger menjen indulás reggelén, mert akkor dupla a veszély. Esetleg szilveszterkor felelne meg az ilyen indulás, mert akkor azt hinnék, hogy jelmezbál van.
Én pedig szilveszterkor Apeh-ellenőrnek akarok kiöltözni. Hátha bedőlnek a viccnek és fizetnek, mint a katonatiszt. így egy bulin megtollasodhatok.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 27)

_"Minden hajós fohászkodik_
_le ne csússzanak a bugyik!_
_Amikor nagy lendülettel_
_elindulunk holnap reggel!"_

Csak nehogy a
,,Hej mambo, leesett a bugyi meg a melltartó..." című sláger menjen indulás reggelén, mert akkor dupla a veszély. Esetleg szilveszterkor felelne meg az ilyen indulás, mert akkor azt hinnék, hogy jelmezbál van.
Én pedig szilveszterkor Apeh-ellenőrnek akarok kiöltözni. Hátha bedőlnek a viccnek és fizetnek, mint a katonatiszt. így egy bulin megtollasodhatok.




[/quote]


----------



## alberth (2007 December 27)

alberth írta:


>





alberth írta:


> _"Minden hajós fohászkodik_
> _le ne csússzanak a bugyik!_
> _Amikor nagy lendülettel_
> _elindulunk holnap reggel!"_
> ...


[/quote]​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 28)

alberth írta:


> _"Minden hajós fohászkodik_
> _le ne csússzanak a bugyik!_
> _Amikor nagy lendülettel_
> _elindulunk holnap reggel!"_
> ...


[/quote]


Szemtol-szembe a Kapitannyal?  Igen a masik kepnel elgondolkodtam ezen  volt benne valami "menjunk, lassunk, gyozzunk"-es. 
Tehat jelmezbal lesz szilveszterkor?? Meg jo , hogy Te leszel a sarkany, igy nem nekem kell lenni !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 28)

:0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:

Tobb mint 20 ezren olvastak a temat.    Ez eleg meglepo, mert en soha nem latok itt senkit ...

*熊野大花火の３尺玉海上自爆。七里御浜海岸の桟敷から撮影。ま　じ　す　ご　か　った。*
( ez szerintem japanul azt jelenti, hogy gratulalnak nekunk  igazan szep toluk... )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_DpnlJREto&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:
> 
> Tobb mint 20 ezren olvastak a temat.    Ez *eleg meglepo*, mert en soha nem latok itt senkit ...
> 
> ...


Nem annyira meglepő. Divat lett a rejtőzködő életmód. Talán az APEH elől bújkálnak!
MInt ahogyan a CH sem akar mükszeni... csak a fekete és a barna szín érhető el...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem annyira meglepő. Divat lett a rejtőzködő életmód. Talán az APEH elől bújkálnak!
> MInt ahogyan a CH sem akar mükszeni... csak a fekete és a barna szín érhető el...


 
Talan....  *Nekem van mas szinem is mint barna.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDSGmx8c2AM  Uj tanc a szilveszteri party-ra. 

Ez pedig holnapra. Mert ugye " holnap " indulunk. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_15D1pz_ya8&feature=related


----------



## alberth (2007 December 28)

A Ch-nak is kell az álca, mert az apech sárkánya támadhat. Bizonyára ezért ezek a színek. Mostanában sokszor befagy a Ch. Dehát tél van, meg készül az álarcosbálra. Egy kis military-álca. Lehet hogy Rambónak fogok öltözni. Még alszom rá egyet... Ki mit vesz fel? Miről ismerjük fel egymást? Utána indulunk...






Ki akar női Rambóna lenni? Van egy jó jelmezünk. Jól álcáz az apech elől!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Talan....  *Nekem van mas szinem is mint barna.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDSGmx8c2AM  Uj tanc a szilveszteri party-ra.
> 
> ...



Most nekem is jutott pár szín.:shock::5:
Hanem a felszállás előtti koreográfia még nagyon döcög. Állandóan lefejelem az előttem haladót.:mrgreen::555:


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 28)

alberth írta:


> A Ch-nak is kell az álca, mert az apech sárkánya támadhat. Bizonyára ezért ezek a színek. Mostanában sokszor befagy a Ch. Dehát tél van, meg készül az álarcosbálra. Egy kis military-álca. Lehet hogy Rambónak fogok öltözni. Még alszom rá egyet... Ki mit vesz fel? Miről ismerjük fel egymást? Utána indulunk...


Mondjuk nálam lesz a Pitot-cső és a jobb karomon Rambóna. Csak a biztonság kedvéért.:mrgreen:
A Pitot-cső nélkül úgysem lehet felszállni, tehát nem hagytok itt, Rambóna pedig jól jöhet, ha a biztonsági ellenőrzésnél esetleg fegyvernek látszó tárgynak minősítenék a műszert.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 29)

Nem biztos, hogy Rambó leszek, mert az összes Rambó-jelmezt megszereztem már, kivéve a fegyvereit. Anélkül meg minek látszok?









Lehetnék Gojko Mitic a bulin, de nincs szarvasbőr nadrágom. Márpedig az fontos kellék. Mármeg lejárt a vadászati szezon...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 29)

alberth írta:


> Nem biztos, hogy Rambó leszek, mert az összes Rambó-jelmezt megszereztem már, kivéve a fegyvereit. Anélkül meg minek látszok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cpt., szerintem legyél Rambo Mitic , mert a Rambonak nem kell szarvasbor nadrag es a Miticnek nem kell geppisztoly


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mondjuk nálam lesz a Pitot-cső és a jobb karomon Rambóna. Csak a biztonság kedvéért.:mrgreen:
> A Pitot-cső nélkül úgysem lehet felszállni, tehát nem hagytok itt, Rambóna pedig jól jöhet, ha a biztonsági ellenőrzésnél esetleg fegyvernek látszó tárgynak minősítenék a műszert.


 

 A ruzs szinten "fegyvernek" minosul a biztonsagi ellenorzesnel  ha esetleg Rambora felakarna csempeszni egyet a gepre. Hallottam mar ilyenrol . 
.






*Lipstick** Pink 256MB Pen Drive. USB 2.0*

**
*Sleek and chic, fashion meets passion *
_The Inov8 USB lipstick drive is the new style pendrive for fashion conscience ladies who need to carry their valuable data and images with them at all time_
Az új stílus Pendrive divatos hölgyeknek.  Ez jo, de ha valasztani kell inkabb a ruzsomat vinnem fel a gepre.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 29)

En meg nem tudom, hogy feloltozom-e ????..talan csak az egyenruhaba megyek  Meg gondolkodom.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 29)

Egy Bruce-Lee jelmezt kellene beszereznem. Szerintem a legolcsóbb befektetés. Keresni kell egy atléta trikót. Szilveszter éjszakán jelmezbál! Rambóna hol van?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 29)

alberth írta:


> Egy Bruce-Lee jelmezt kellene beszereznem. Szerintem a legolcsóbb befektetés. Keresni kell egy atléta trikót. Szilveszter éjszakán jelmezbál! Rambóna hol van?


 
 olcso ?? Ellentetben a Ramboval vagy Gojko M.-el akiknek meg trikojuk sincs ? 




.






_Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* __

_
_Mondjuk nálam lesz a Pitot-cső és a jobb karomon Rambóna. Csak a biztonság kedvéért.:wink::mrgreen:_
_A Pitot-cső nélkül úgysem lehet felszállni, tehát nem hagytok itt, Rambóna pedig jól jöhet, ha a biztonsági ellenőrzésnél esetleg fegyvernek látszó tárgynak minősítenék a műszert.:grin::grin::grin: _


Rambonarol szerintem lemaradtal, Abigel jobb karjan talalhato ! 
En lehet , hogy biztositasi ugynok leszek , arra az esetre ha Abigelnek es Rambonanak nem sikerul atvinni a "Pitot-csot " (  ) a biztonsagi ellenorzesen.  Mert ahogy hallom a biztositasi ugynokben mindenki bizhat, biztos ami biztos es ez a "Pitot-cso" (  ) biztos nagyon fontos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnLaDOLaj3I&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A ruzs szinten "fegyvernek" minosul a biztonsagi ellenorzesnel  ha esetleg Rambora felakarna csempeszni egyet a gepre. Hallottam mar ilyenrol .
> .


Hát ilyen rúzsok esetén nem is csodálom... mint a nikkelezett Kalasnyikov lőszer, pont úgy néznek ki...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Gyongyi54 írta:


> olcso ?? Ellentetben a Ramboval vagy Gojko M.-el akiknek meg trikojuk sincs ?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Elég hisztis ez a Rambóna... :99: a Pitot-cső végül is nem annyira életbevágó, kivéve, ha tudni szeretnénk menet közben a gép sebességét.:shock::``::--::!::6::5::656:\\m/:roll:


----------



## alberth (2007 December 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> Elég hisztis ez a Rambóna... :99: a Pitot-cső végül is nem annyira életbevágó, kivéve, ha tudni szeretnénk menet közben a gép sebességét.:shock::``::--::!::6::5::656:\\m/:roll:


A cső végére menetet kell vágni, így feltehetjük a csapot rá. Így legalább lehet vele permetezni. Megtöltjük rúzzsal, kinyitjuk a csapot és jöhet Rambóna csele... 






Van trikó nélküli Brucee Lee jelmez is. Ez olcsóbb. Lehet, hogy ilyet veszek fel az álarcos bálra. Mindenki azt hiszi majd, hogy Bruce Lee jött elő.
Gyöngyi, te lehetnél Rambóna, vagy Marilyn Monroe. Olcsó jelmez, elég egy kombiné és egy cipő...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hát ilyen rúzsok esetén nem is csodálom... mint a nikkelezett Kalasnyikov lőszer, pont úgy néznek ki...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 29)

alberth írta:


> A cső végére menetet kell vágni, így feltehetjük a csapot rá. Így legalább lehet vele permetezni. Megtöltjük rúzzsal, kinyitjuk a csapot és jöhet Rambóna csele...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Miert pont en? 

En eppen arra gondoltam , hogy pinving leszek, ill. az idojarasrol - hovihar van eppen - ez a jelmez jutott eszembe. 

http://wip.warnerbros.com/trailerplay.html?id=marchofthepenguins&type=windows&speed=500000


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > *There is Lead in Lipstick. *
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Miert pont en?*
> 
> En eppen arra gondoltam , hogy pinving leszek, ill. az idojarasrol - hovihar van eppen - ez a jelmez jutott eszembe.


Miért pont ne?:mrgreen:
Raymannak egyébként sem állna jól a kombiné, bár...:mrgreen:
A Kapitány meg mindenáron atletizál.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2007 December 30)

Rendben van, nem szólok bele a jelmezválasztásba. Ha telik rá... Én csak spórolni akartam az útiköltségekre...:mrgreen:
Dehát egyszer van szilveszter egy évben, legyünk nagyvonalúak!
Lehet, hogy XIV. Lajosnak fogok öltözni...:mrgreen:


----------



## atiliani (2007 December 30)

IV.Lajosról csupán a rúzs hiányzik. S akár nő is lehetne (lehetnél).


----------



## alberth (2007 December 30)

atiliani írta:


> IV.Lajosról csupán a rúzs hiányzik. S akár nő is lehetne (lehetnél).


Tessék, egyszer akarok fényűző lenni, máris lebeszélnek. Akkor maradok az atlétikus, olcsóbb jelmeznél. Én leszek Tarzan-kapitány






De akkor ki lesz Dzsén és Dzsudi?


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 30)

alberth írta:


> Tessék, egyszer akarok fényűző lenni, máris lebeszélnek. Akkor maradok az atlétikus, olcsóbb jelmeznél. Én leszek Tarzan-kapitány
> 
> 
> 
> ...


És mondd, Kapiten, úszni tudsz?:mrgreen:
:shock::shock::shockzsudi nem tudom ki lesz,:roll: de Tarzan Csita kezét markolássza.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 31)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Akkor ez most ólommentes? És a te ajaklenyomatod?:shock:
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 31)

alberth írta:


> Rendben van, nem szólok bele a jelmezválasztásba. Ha telik rá... Én csak spórolni akartam az útiköltségekre...:mrgreen:
> Dehát egyszer van szilveszter egy évben, legyünk nagyvonalúak!
> Lehet, hogy XIV. Lajosnak fogok öltözni...:mrgreen:


 
Kapitany, Te egy kicsit hatarozotlannak tunsz ma , mar a hajam is egnek all tole. Reggel ota cipot keresek a jelmezemhez ,   ( ami kozel sem konnyu feladat ) erre most atmegyunk Tarzanba. 
Persze XIV. Lajos sokkal jobb valasztas volt mint a XVI-ik


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 31)

Hogy ne kelljen annyit keresgélned, itt van pár topánka, egy Lajcsi csizma, ha mégis azt választanád, és egy kényelmes házi példány, ha valamelyik körömcipőtől égnek áll már a hajad.


----------



## alberth (2007 December 31)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kapitany, Te egy kicsit hatarozotlannak tunsz ma , mar a hajam is egnek all tole. Reggel ota cipot keresek a jelmezemhez ,   ( ami kozel sem konnyu feladat ) erre most atmegyunk Tarzanba.
> Persze XIV. Lajos sokkal jobb valasztas volt mint a XVI-ik


Gondoltam én az összes Lajosra, de a fejemet mégsem akarom elveszteni teljesen szilveszterkor, annyi pezsgőt nem innék 16.-ként. Még véletlenül a Cselébe fulladnék, mint II. Lajos. A napkirály megtenné, de ennyire cifrán sosem öltöztem még. Tarzanról lemondok, mert csimpánzt nem tudtam szerezni. 






Szereztem egy Presley-jelmezt, szerintem ez a középút. Erről megismertek. Talán még énekelni is fogok. ,,Love me tender..." 
Reggel indulhatunk aztán Gracelandba, tetszik az ötlet?


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 31)

*Buék 2008*

*Jah és amíg újra ki nem dob a szerver...
Minden "gumiszomalakónak" örömökben gazdag, egészségben eltöltendő Boldog Új Esztendőt Kívánok szeretettel!
*


​


----------



## alberth (2007 December 31)

Happy New Year from Elvis Presley!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 31)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hogy ne kelljen annyit keresgélned, itt van pár topánka, egy Lajcsi csizma, ha mégis azt választanád, és egy kényelmes házi példány, ha valamelyik körömcipőtől égnek áll már a hajad.


 
Biztos ??  En is talaltam egy jo cipot csak nem jo a jelmezemhez.

( az egy jo csizma  mar tudom mi leszek jovore  )


----------



## alberth (2007 December 31)

Ajánlom ezt a csizmát, használat után újra virágcserép lehet. Te leszel benne hamupipőke. XIV. Lajos királyfi felfigyel rád ebben...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 31)

alberth írta:


> Gondoltam én az összes Lajosra, de a fejemet mégsem akarom elveszteni teljesen szilveszterkor, annyi pezsgőt nem innék 16.-ként. Még véletlenül a Cselébe fulladnék, mint II. Lajos. A napkirály megtenné, de ennyire cifrán sosem öltöztem még. Tarzanról lemondok, mert csimpánzt nem tudtam szerezni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Csupa jo otleted volt Kapitany, - es praktikus - a Marilyn Monroe jelmezhez a party cipom még meg is lett volna ( legalabbis az egyik 
vagy a bal vagy a jobb  ?? ).
Tarzan is jo otlet de hat az igaz majom nelkul mit sem er. Szoval Elvis
leszel ? 
En a vegen ugy gondoltam, ahogy szakad a ho , talan hoember vagy inkabb hoasszony leszek, de aztan kiderult , hogy a hoeses miatt nincs ma posta  es meg ki is zartak veletlen, szoval most azt gondolom, hogy Ninja leszek es visszaverekszem magam a melegbe.




Vannak meg jelentkezok ??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 31)

alberth írta:


> Ajánlom ezt a csizmát, használat után újra virágcserép lehet. Te leszel benne hamupipőke. XIV. Lajos királyfi felfigyel rád ebben...


 
Innen ered a " hajt mint az aszparatus " regi magyar kozmondas???


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 31)

alberth írta:


> Happy New Year from Elvis Presley!


 
En most lattam a filmet a Johnny Cash eleterol. Kis zene ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 December 31)

Abigel573 írta:


> *Jah és amíg újra ki nem dob a szerver...*
> *Minden "gumiszomalakónak" örömökben gazdag, egészségben eltöltendő Boldog Új Esztendőt Kívánok szeretettel!*
> ​


 
En is, mindent es mindenkinek !! de .......
*Hol lehet Rayman??? Boldog Uj Evet Rayman ! kiss*


----------



## alberth (2007 December 31)

Ajánlom ezt a szép piros csizmát ninja-bootnak, habár ez a népviselet meggondolandó lenne neked. Csipkefüggöny ugyanis minden háznál van.
Mijakaja cukimama, ninjaura presleypapa...


----------



## alberth (2007 December 31)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En is, mindent es mindenkinek !! de .......
> *Hol lehet Rayman??? Boldog Uj Evet Rayman ! kiss*


Rayman bizonyára XVI. Lajos akart lenni, s most egy ninjahóhér kergeti valahol Párizs utcáin. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 31)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Csupa jo otleted volt Kapitany, - es praktikus - a Marilyn Monroe jelmezhez a party cipom még meg is lett volna ( legalabbis az egyik
> vagy a bal vagy a jobb  ?? ).
> Tarzan is jo otlet de hat az igaz majom nelkul mit sem er. Szoval Elvis
> leszel ?
> ...


Ha engem is így a tenyereden fogsz hordozni, akkor jelentkezek.:mrgreen:kiss


----------



## alberth (2007 December 31)

Ezek a ninják engem inkább a csadort viselő arab asszonyokra emlékeztetnek. Azok tényleg tenyerükön hordják a férjüket. Én láttam olyan arabot a pesti vidámparkban, aki a sok feleségével bement a tükörlabirintusba. Gondolhatod, milyen muris látvány volt? Ma sem felejtem el.






3 ninja. Hogy tetszik a jelmez? Még jó, hogy nem ez az egyenruhánk...:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 1)

Ezt a fotót az álarcosbálon készítettem az éjszaka. Hogy miket láttam ott!!? Döbbenetes! Csak azt nem tudom, ki kicsoda volt, mert senkit nem ismertem fel. Rajtam kívül még volt ott vagy 15 Elvis Presley! Már azt sem tudtam, hogy én ki vagyok, és hazafelé elvisz a taxi vagy nem elvisz?
Íme az egyik jelmezes, már azt hittem a tükör előtt állok, de szerencsére másfelé mozdult!!! Ennyire azért csak nem alakítottam át magam? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 1)

Jo reggelt ! 
Azt hiszem itt az ido egy Elvis szamra..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoXRsV_Lscc&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 1)

Uj ev napjara. Boldog, Békés Uj Evet mindnyajunknak. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT88jBAoVIM&feature=relatedkiss
_Leann Rimes - Amazing Grace _


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Január 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Jo reggelt !
> Azt hiszem itt az ido egy Elvis szamra..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoXRsV_Lscc&feature=related



Szép jó estét!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Január 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Uj ev napjara. Boldog, Békés Uj Evet mindnyajunknak.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT88jBAoVIM&feature=relatedkiss
> _Leann Rimes - Amazing Grace _


Az első nap itt is van az új évből.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Január 1)

A technika ördöge elvitte a jelszavam. 

Nem tuttttammm belépni napok ótah ! 


BUÉK mindenkinek !


----------



## atiliani (2008 Január 1)

Itt az idő, most vagy mindig,
le kell vetni minden régit,
hátha kiderül még az ég,
mindenkinek egy öl B.U.É.K.!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Január 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En is, mindent es mindenkinek !! de .......
> *Hol lehet Rayman??? Boldog Uj Evet Rayman ! kiss*




Szia ! 

Boldog Újévet ! kiss


----------



## Rayman (2008 Január 1)

atiliani írta:


> Itt az idő, most vagy mindig,
> le kell vetni minden régit,
> hátha kiderül még az ég,
> mindenkinek egy öl B.U.É.K.!



BUÉK !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Január 1)

Most kel sokat írnopm, me' lehet nem tok visszagyünni.


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 1)

*:111::222:Boldog Új Évet minden kedves Gumiszoba látogatónak!:777::34:*


----------



## Rayman (2008 Január 2)

Sikerült megint zsinnyegtetni.


----------



## Titke (2008 Január 2)

Cseppet megkésve bár, de még időben - hisz 2008 még tart - Boldogságos Új Esztendőt kívánok Nektek és a hasonszőrüeknek!


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 2)

A kapitány nagy útra indul ma, időben és térben. Addig megy, mendegél, amíg a tévé előtt lévő fotelig el nem ér!
Ki vállalkozik erre a nagy útra? Van olyan friss és kalandvágyó a legénység ma, hogy velem tartson?
Már kezdődik is... utána Mónika jön... nagyon izgi lesz...!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 3)

Titke írta:


> Cseppet megkésve bár, de még időben - hisz 2008 még tart - Boldogságos Új Esztendőt kívánok Nektek és a hasonszőrüeknek!


 
Nem kestel el Titke, mi egesz evben szivesen fogadjuk a jokivansagokat 2008-ra !  
"Mig elunk remelunk, hogy valahova odaerunk"  ezert vagyunk a gumiszomaban.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 3)

alberth írta:


> A kapitány nagy útra indul ma, időben és térben. Addig megy, mendegél, amíg a tévé előtt lévő fotelig el nem ér!
> Ki vállalkozik erre a nagy útra? Van olyan friss és kalandvágyó a legénység ma, hogy velem tartson?
> Már kezdődik is... utána Mónika jön... nagyon izgi lesz...!


 
 Talan csak hivjuk a mai utadat tanulmany utnak vagy kikuldetesnek !


----------



## Tirmano (2008 Január 3)

Na mondjuk ezeket a műsorokat végignézni, na az egy kínvallatással felér!


----------



## picicica (2008 Január 3)

Sziasztok.ezek a műsorok én úgy gondolom,Magyarország szégyenfoltjai.Ami a borzasztó az egészben,hogy a fél ország ezt a műfajt élvezi.engem személy szerint irritál az a sok(k) "magasan képzett" nagy műveltséggel megáldott személy(ek) aki ebben részt vesz.Szépségszalonban dolgoztam,és a hasonló műsorok kezdésére,mintha ciánoztak volna.Mindenki ment haza,mert kezdődik a "Mónika,illetve a Balázs show.Amikor vettünk tv-ét megnőtt a forgalom,és nézték nyugodtan.Tisztelet a kivételnek,de eza lejáratás magasiskolája.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Január 3)

picicica írta:


> Sziasztok.ezek a műsorok én úgy gondolom,Magyarország szégyenfoltjai.Ami a borzasztó az egészben,hogy a fél ország ezt a műfajt élvezi.engem személy szerint irritál az a sok(k) "magasan képzett" nagy műveltséggel megáldott személy(ek) aki ebben részt vesz.Szépségszalonban dolgoztam,és a hasonló műsorok kezdésére,mintha ciánoztak volna.Mindenki ment haza,mert kezdődik a "Mónika,illetve a Balázs show.Amikor vettünk tv-ét megnőtt a forgalom,és nézték nyugodtan.Tisztelet a kivételnek,de eza lejáratás magasiskolája.


 
:656:kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 3)

Hat igen itt is voltak vagy talan meg vannak is ilyen musorok. Nem hiszem, hogy kulonosen nepszeruek manapsag. A hulye ember szerintem mar kiment a divatbol, nem beszelve arrol, hogy Canadaban es a US-ben el tobb mint 350 millio ember, tehat az egy showra eso orultek szama eleg elenyeszo az osszlakossaghoz kepest. Gondolom par ev mulva elfogynak otthon is a jelentkezok erre a fajta "cirkusz kell a nepnek" showra es persze ez osszefuggesben van az eletszinvonallal is. Ugy tunik emberek azt gondoljak, hogy attol, hogy a masik orult , ok nem es ez valahogy elvonja a figyelmuket a sajat problemajukrol. Erre jok ezek a fajta musorok amik persze nem tunnek fel csak ugy a TV-ben, mert nincsenek veletlenek amikor zsebre megy.

...de komolyra forditva a szot , gondolom a Kapitany sok hasznos tapasztalatra fog ma szert tenni es innen is latszik, hogy milyen onfelaldozo Kapitanya a gumiszobanak.

Addig is amig visszater a kuldetesebol talan valami szep. Nekem ez jutott eszembe a tervezett nephulyitesrol .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0dMBqtGtOU


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 3)

picicica írta:


> Sziasztok.ezek a műsorok én úgy gondolom,Magyarország szégyenfoltjai.Ami a borzasztó az egészben,hogy a fél ország ezt a műfajt élvezi.engem személy szerint irritál az a sok(k) "magasan képzett" nagy műveltséggel megáldott személy(ek) aki ebben részt vesz.Szépségszalonban dolgoztam,és a hasonló műsorok kezdésére,mintha ciánoztak volna.Mindenki ment haza,mert kezdődik a "Mónika,illetve a Balázs show.Amikor vettünk tv-ét megnőtt a forgalom,és nézték nyugodtan.Tisztelet a kivételnek,de eza lejáratás magasiskolája.


 
Szia Gyongyi ...udvozollek a gumiszomaban ! Gyongyi


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 3)

Igaza van Gyöngyinek, hogy tanulmányúton voltam, mert ha nem vigyázunk, ezek a ,,gumiszobák" túltesznek rajtunk. Azért az új évben is tartani kellene a színvonalat!! Ezért vállaltam minden nehézséget. Bizony, elég lesz kipihenni Balázs és Mónika pácienseit! Még egy kis Jakubcsek show és Dr. Csernus, ami a kedvencem. És indulhatunk is, ha még marad bennem ambíció. Lehet, hogy dr. Csernust nem is lenne szabad megnéznem? Nagyon kiabál...:mrgreen:


----------



## böbike (2008 Január 3)

BUjÉK...indulhatunk


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 3)

böbike írta:


> BUjÉK...indulhatunk


Neked is BUÉK! kedves Böbike! Máris indulhatunk, csak még néhány pecsétet kell ráüttetni az engedélyekre, s az útadót kell kifizetnem. De állom a számlát. Van ugyanis egy alapítványunk. Az a neve, hogy ,,Gumiszoba-alapítvány". Neves filmsztárok és milliárdosok adakoznak nekünk ,,morzsákat" kalandozásaink adóinak fedezésére.:mrgreen:






Kellene egy fedélzeti pszichológus is. Van közöttünk ilyen?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 3)

alberth írta:


> Igaza van Gyöngyinek, hogy tanulmányúton voltam, mert ha nem vigyázunk, ezek a ,,gumiszobák" túltesznek rajtunk. Azért az új évben is tartani kellene a színvonalat!! Ezért vállaltam minden nehézséget. Bizony, elég lesz kipihenni Balázs és Mónika pácienseit! Még egy kis Jakubcsek show és Dr. Csernus, ami a kedvencem. És indulhatunk is, ha még marad bennem ambíció. Lehet, hogy dr. Csernust nem is lenne szabad megnéznem? Nagyon kiabál...:mrgreen:


 

Koszonjuk Kapitany.  Na tessek meg egy vonal amire vigyazni kell   ...es ne hagyd, hogy Dr.Csernust kiabaljon veled !...csak nyugodtan kiabalj vissza !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 3)

alberth írta:


> Neked is BUÉK! kedves Böbike! Máris indulhatunk, csak még néhány pecsétet kell ráüttetni az engedélyekre, s az útadót kell kifizetnem. De állom a számlát. Van ugyanis egy alapítványunk. Az a neve, hogy ,,Gumiszoba-alapítvány". Neves filmsztárok és milliárdosok adakoznak nekünk ,,morzsákat" kalandozásaink adóinak fedezésére.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Az en "pszichologusom" pszichologushoz jar amiota elbeszelgettunk  .. talan adjuk fel egy hirdetes.....hogy " Pszichologust felveszunk !Gumiszoma  " Hova tehetnenk, hogy minnel tobben lassak??

Szia Bobike ! BUjEK !! Jo hogy visszanavigaltad magad mert ez egy jo ev lesz, hiszen malacunk van.


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 3)

Hírdetés feladva: Várjuk egy fedélzeti pszichológus jelentkezését! Lehet asszisztens is...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Hírdetés feladva: Várjuk egy fedélzeti pszichológus jelentkezését! Lehet asszisztens is...


 
Szerintem vegyuk fel a kismalacot, lathatoan nagyon elvezi, hogy idecsoppent.  Valoszinu, hogy nevetve megold barmilyen lelki problemat es ha egyedul nem eleg meg van masik 2. 
Tahat ha valakinek lelki problemaja van a CH-en fordulhat bizalommal hozza. A Gumiszomaban rendel.


----------



## Titke (2008 Január 4)

Úgyis van! Nevess és világ visszanevet rád! Példának okádék itt van eme bájos hölgyemény(?), kinek mosolya vetekszik Mona Lisa mosolyával


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 4)

A nevetés fogyaszt, kisimítja a ráncokat, jól fogunk kinézni...! A plasztikai sebészek meg mehetnek koldulni? :mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 4)

Itt egy jó pszichiáter, Dr. Pálinkás Lajos!



Itt a kedvvel nincs baj, de valami nem stimmel...
Ki veszi észre?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Itt a kedvvel nincs baj, de valami nem stimmel...
> Ki veszi észre?


Talán, hogy nincs bajusza a legénynek?
Vagy, hogy festett a haja a menyecskének? Vagy szőke és egyéb helyen festi magát feketére?:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Hírdetés feladva: Várjuk egy fedélzeti pszichológus jelentkezését! Lehet asszisztens is...


 
Tulajdonkeppen miert kell nekunk pszichologus? 
Az, hogy a Bolondokhazaban/Gumiszobaban vagyunk egyben azt is jelenti, hogy orultek vagyunk?? 
Nem kellene megszabadulni mar az eloiteletektol?  ...vagy a tanulmanyutad tapasztalatai mondatjak ezt Veled? vagy sok az orult a Gumiszoman kivul is??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Január 5)

*Global warming*

*Churchill, Manitoba, Canada*





*A jegesmedvek fovarosa mint mondjak.*

Tehat , hogyan is latjak ezt a kerdest a jegesmacik? 









Van aki elvezi 










Es vannak aki mas megoldasokon torik a fejuket 






a napra a gyerekekkel ? nem rossz 






hmmm????






Gondolkodoban ...







Azert jobb nyitva tartani a szemunket , ilyenek a persze a mamak 






nem mindenki ert egyet ott sem 





Masok viszont azt gondoljak, hogy " All you need is love " 










Global ...mi ????   Na tessek, letort a kormom.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryYn6Oax7N0










_A hus terkep _

_A rossz hir, hogy ha tovabb olvadnak a jeghegyek, egyre nehezebb lesz megfogni a fokat._
_A jo hir, ha del fele kell koltozni , van ott egy tonna zsiros allat - ugy hivjak "ember" - akik nem tudnak gyorsan futni._


*Northern Lights in Churchill *


----------



## alberth (2008 Január 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tulajdonkeppen miert kell nekunk pszichologus?
> Az, hogy a Bolondokhazaban/Gumiszobaban vagyunk egyben azt is jelenti, hogy orultek vagyunk??
> Nem kellene megszabadulni mar az eloiteletektol?  ...vagy a tanulmanyutad tapasztalatai mondatjak ezt Veled? vagy sok az orult a Gumiszoman kivul is??


Mit jelent egyáltalán az a szó, hogy normális? Aki annak hiszi magát, az a legnagyobb őrült. Vannak ugyanis bolondok, fóbiások, hülyék, degeneráltak, ütődöttek, lükék, bambák, idióták, marhák, lököttek, eszementek, nem normálisak, süsük, pszichopaták, mákosak, agyalágyultak, buták, alacsony felfogókéspességűek, üresfejűek, skizofrének, zártosztályosok, gumiszobalakók, elmebetegek. Kihagytam valakit? Tanulmányúton találkoztam velük. Így jöttem rá, hogy pszichológus és pszichiáter nélkül nehéz bizonyítani a tényt. Ezért kell a fedélzeti pszichológus. Sőt az igazi gumiszobalakó még erős nyugtatót is szed rendszeresen. Nem is tudom, nekünk mit kellene bekapkodni? Andaxint vagy kalmopirint? Esetleg kázbádi sót? Ki tudja a megoldást?


----------



## Hiei (2008 Január 6)

> A jövőbe, hogy ne is lássam ezt a korszakot.


Nagyon fa??a!
Abba a jövőbe ahol a mutatók szerint háború lesz?



> Visszamennék és megragadnám az elszalasztott percet


Vhogy úgy


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 17)

Mi ugyis arra szavaztunk, hogy menjunk vissza az idoben, na most sikerult. 

Ne felejtsetek el "megragadni az elszalasztott perceket" :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mi ugyis arra szavaztunk, hogy menjunk vissza az idoben, na most sikerult.
> 
> Ne felejtsetek el "megragadni az elszalasztott perceket" :mrgreen:


Most megjöttél végre, vagy a múltban akadtunk rád?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 17)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Mi ugyis arra szavaztunk, hogy menjunk vissza az idoben, na most sikerult. :grin:_

_Ne felejtsetek el "megragadni az elszalasztott perceket" :grin::mrgreen::razz:_



Abigel573 írta:


> Most megjöttél végre, vagy a múltban akadtunk rád?


 
 Igen, megjottem, ( vagy még el se mentem?  )de visszamentunk a multba. Ecseren voltunk mar?? .... hol is vagyunk most?? ... szerintem valahol az unnepi "kaposztas karaj" kornyeken.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen, megjottem, ( vagy még el se mentem?  )de visszamentunk a multba. Ecseren voltunk mar?? .... hol is vagyunk most?? ... szerintem valahol az unnepi "kaposztas karaj" kornyeken.


Nem-nem: mon Capiten-nek kell felhajtani egy korsó kázbádi sós vizet, valami nyavajára.:mrgreen: Talán megfeküdte a gyomrát a káposztás karaj.  És pszichológus kerestetik.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 17)

Maradunk a multba, vagy vissza a jelenbe??? Ha visszajovunk a jelenbe akkor hamarabb tavaszodik. 

De ha maradunk a multba akkor meg kellene, hogy legyen valahol egy kis maradek pezsgo itthon.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Maradunk a multba, vagy vissza a jelenbe??? Ha visszajovunk a jelenbe akkor hamarabb tavaszodik.


Hát tőlem... irány vissza a jövőbe, vagyis a jelenbe.
Bár ha még maradsz egy kicsit, akkor le tudod majd fotózni a mellék-nap jelenséget, ha nem hagyod otthon a géped.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 17)

Izé... akkor most jelenésünk van?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hát tőlem... irány vissza a jövőbe, vagyis a jelenbe.
> Bár ha még maradsz egy kicsit, akkor le tudod majd fotózni a mellék-nap jelenséget, ha nem hagyod otthon a géped.


 
Ez is igaz. Akkor eloszor beteszem a taskamba a gepet, megiszom a pezsgot es vissza a jovobe. Vagy a maba.


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 18)

Addig készültünk utazni, hogy az időugrást sikeresen végrehajtottuk. Hogy tetszik a múltbéli környezet? Visszatértünk a kázbádi sóhoz és Ecserre. Aki Ecser disznóját eszi, vágyik annak szíve vissza. Vagy esetleg a hasa?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 18)

alberth írta:


> Addig készültünk utazni, hogy az időugrást sikeresen végrehajtottuk. Hogy tetszik a múltbéli környezet? Visszatértünk a kázbádi sóhoz és Ecserre. Aki Ecser disznóját eszi, vágyik annak szíve vissza. Vagy esetleg a hasa?


Mágá kis hámis! Most hallottam. Másodállásban felcsapott őr(s)vezetőnek?:mrgreen:
Ezír nem röpült sehová az a fránya raketta.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 18)

jelenléti ív kitöltve.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Izé... akkor most jelenésünk van?


 
Aha...confused...es ettol vannak egyesek ugy oda??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 19)

Rayman írta:


> jelenléti ív kitöltve.


 
 Meg jo, hogy bejelentkeztel, mar attol feltem, hogy a Marson felejtettunk, .....bar kb 2-3 het mulva felvettunk volna. Ha jol emlekszem januar vege fele jart arra a Ctp. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 19)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Addig készültünk utazni, hogy az időugrást sikeresen végrehajtottuk. Hogy tetszik a múltbéli környezet? Visszatértünk a kázbádi sóhoz és Ecserre. Aki Ecser disznóját eszi, vágyik annak szíve vissza. Vagy esetleg a hasa?_




Abigel573 írta:


> Mágá kis hámis! Most hallottam. Másodállásban felcsapott őr(s)vezetőnek?:mrgreen:
> Ezír nem röpült sehová az a fránya raketta.


 
Orsvezeto ??? hat hany evet mentunk vissza a multba ?????? 
A Cpt.-nel vigyazni kell , mert a " milyenek a magyarokba" pedig a kiralysag fele kacsingatott. 
Ctp. Alberth , most "minek nevezzelek "Felsegnek vagy pajtasnak vagy Ctp.-nek ?? 

Errol persze eszembe jutott , hogy a "milyenek a magyarok"bol is eltuntek a hozzaszolasok. Eppen kisutottem , hogy mitol vagyok magyar es most kezdhetem elolrol.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Meg jo, hogy bejelentkeztel, mar attol feltem, hogy a Marson felejtettunk, .....bar kb 2-3 het mulva felvettunk volna. Ha jol emlekszem januar vege fele jart arra a Ctp. :mrgreen:


lehet hogy tényleg a marson vagyok. legalábbis sokszor az az érzésem, nem lehet hogy ez a sok ember .........


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *alberth*
> 
> 
> ...


És akkor a római császárságról nem is tettél említést.
Éppenséggel lenne egy-két tippem.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 19)

Szerintem leghatásosabb, ha kijelentem, Én vagyok Bonaparte Napóleon. - Ez ugyanis azonnali gumiszobára jutást jelent!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 19)

alberth írta:


> Szerintem leghatásosabb, ha kijelentem, Én vagyok Bonaparte Napóleon. - Ez ugyanis azonnali gumiszobára jutást jelent!


All Right! Már csak azt árulja el Felséged, hanyadik?:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 19)

alberth írta:


> Szerintem leghatásosabb, ha kijelentem, Én vagyok Bonaparte Napóleon. - Ez ugyanis azonnali gumiszobára jutást jelent!



Én pedig mindezt láttam. 


Ez sem kisebb teljesítmény.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 151695

Mekk marsra.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 151696

Tutyi.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 151697

Makka . ( nem is, me ez e szisza )


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 19)

Zezekk a brátaim.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 19)

Rayman írta:


> Zezekk a brátaim.


Akkor neked több barátod van, mint nekem.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 20)

Megprobalok hozzaszolni.

Tehat az eredeti hozzaszolasom szerint - ami eltunt a tudosokkal- csak csatlakozni szeretettem volna a "temahoz".  ( mar a kecske/cica/Napoleon/baratok/ -hoz) es csak megjegyeztem, hogy arviz volt/van ma.  ....de felejtsd el ! ...Nem olyan fontos.


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A csatolas "tortenete".  Nem tudom, hogy kinek a csatolasa volt, nem en csatoltam a kepeket, csak hirtelen feltuntek az uzenetemben.( ??)  Talan valami system zavar, bar eloszor azt hittem, hogy "jelenesem "van.
> 
> Tehat aki Neumann Jánosrol, Teller Ederol, Szilárd Leórol, Wigner Jenorol akart kepeket feltenni, itt megtalalhatja.


Egész nívós társaságot hoztál a gumiszobába Gyöngyi. Tartok nekik néhány fizikaórát és akkor talán sikerül felzárkózniuk a gumiszoba szellemi nívójára.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 20)

Szerintem kicsit elvesztunk, merre megyunk?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 20)

alberth írta:


> Egész nívós társaságot hoztál a gumiszobába Gyöngyi. Tartok nekik néhány fizikaórát és akkor talán sikerül felzárkózniuk a gumiszoba szellemi nívójára.:mrgreen::mrgreen:




A kutyámat Bélának hívják.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 20)

Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor neked több barátod van, mint nekem.


Nem vagy vele egyedül.


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 20)

Az én régi kutyám neve Balázstelki Anita volt. De az új kutyámé Snoopy del KGST. Aztán volt még egy Fifi nevű kutyám és egy Buksi is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 20)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Akkor neked több barátod van, mint nekem._




Rayman írta:


> Nem vagy vele egyedül.


 
Nem kell sok barat, csak jok.  





A cica nagyon aranyos, de kutyakrol meg mindig nem tudok beszelni. Nekunk is volt cicank de utalt minket , tulajdonkeppen csak megturt minket a lakasaban. Foleg az ajtoban allt, bamult ki es a szokeset tervezte mar jo ideje, amikor egy nap szepen atkoltozott a szomszed hazba.  "Allitolag "azert "sertodott"meg , mert, hogy elkoltoztunk. Amivel nem teljesen ertettem egyet, mivel egy bokorban talaltuk egy zacskoban, tehat elvileg mar hozza volt szokva a koltozeshez.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 20)

alberth írta:


> Az én régi kutyám neve Balázstelki Anita volt. De az új kutyámé Snoopy del KGST. Aztán volt még egy Fifi nevű kutyám és egy Buksi is.




Na, akkor megen nómális vagyok. A kuttyim teljes neve: Szentmihályi Szabó Béla.  Rövidítve: Bela.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 20)

Akkor jelent meg a róka.




- Jó napot! - mondta a róka. 
- Jó napot! - felelte udvariasan a kis herceg. Megfordult, de nem látott senkit. 
- Itt vagyok az almafa alatt - mondta a hang. 
- Ki vagy? - kérdezte a kis herceg. - Csinosnak csinos vagy... 
- Én vagyok a róka - mondta a róka. 
- Gyere, játsszál velem - javasolta a kis herceg. - Olyan szomorú vagyok... 
- Nem játszhatom veled - mondta a róka. - Nem vagyok megszelídítve. 
- Ó, bocsánat! - mondta a kis herceg. Némi tűnődés után azonban hozzátette: - Mit jelent az, hogy "megszelídíteni"? 
- Te nem vagy idevalósi - mondta a róka. - Mit keresel? 
- Az embereket keresem - mondta a kis herceg. - Mit jelent az, hogy "megszelídíteni"? 
- Az embereknek - mondta a róka - puskájuk van, és vadásznak. Mondhatom, nagyon kellemetlen! Azonfölül tyúkot is tenyésztenek. Ez minden érdekességük. Tyúkokat keresel? 
- Nem - mondta a kis herceg. - Barátokat keresek. Mit jelent az, hogy "megszelídíteni"? 
- Olyasmi, amit nagyon is elfelejtettek - mondta a róka. - Azt jelenti: kapcsolatokat teremteni. 
- Kapcsolatokat teremteni? 
- Úgy bizony - mondta a róka. - Te pillanatnyilag nem vagy számomra más, mint egy ugyanolyan kisfiú, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. És szükségem sincs rád. Ahogyan neked sincs énrám. Számodra én is csak ugyanolyan róka vagyok, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. De ha megszelídítesz, szükségünk lesz egymásra. Egyetlen leszel számomra a világon. És én is egyetlen leszek a te számodra... 
- Kezdem érteni - mondta a kis herceg. - Van egy virág... az, azt hiszem, megszelídített engem... 
- Lehet - mondta a róka. - Annyi minden megesik a Földön... 
- Ó, ez nem a Földön volt - mondta a kis herceg. 
A róka egyszeriben csupa kíváncsiság lett. 
- Egy másik bolygón? 
- Igen. 
- Vannak azon a bolygón vadászok? 
- Nincsenek. 
- Lám, ez érdekes. Hát tyúkok? 
- Nincsenek. 
- Semmi sem tökéletes - sóhajtott a róka. De aztán visszatért a gondolatára: - Nekem bizony egyhangú az életem. Én tyúkokra vadászom, az emberek meg énrám vadásznak. Egyik tyúk olyan, mint a másik; és egyik ember is olyan, mint a másik. Így aztán meglehetősen unatkozom. De ha megszelídítesz, megfényesednék tőle az életem. Lépések neszét hallanám, amely az összes többi lépés neszétől különböznék. A többi lépés arra késztet, hogy a föld alá bújjak. A tiéd, mint valami muzsika, előcsalna a lyukamból. Aztán nézd csak! Látod ott azt a búzatáblát? Én nem eszem kenyeret. Nincs a búzára semmi szükségem. Nekem egy búzatábláról nem jut eszembe semmi. Tudod, milyen szomorú ez? De neked olyan szép aranyhajad van. Ha megszelídítesz, milyen nagyszerű lenne! Akkor az aranyos búzáról rád gondolhatnék. És hogy szeretném a búzában a szél susogását... 
A róka elhallgatott, és sokáig nézte a kis herceget. 
- Légy szíves, szelídíts meg! - mondta. 
- Kész örömest - mondta a kis herceg -, de nem nagyon érek rá. Barátokat kell találnom, és annyi mindent meg kell ismernem! 
- Az ember csak azt ismeri meg igazán, amit megszelídít - mondta a róka. - Az emberek nem érnek rá, hogy bármit is megismerjenek. Csupa kész holmit vásárolnak a kereskedőknél. De mivel barátkereskedők nem léteznek, az embereknek nincsenek is barátaik. Ha azt akarod, hogy barátod legyen, szelídíts meg engem. 
- Jó, jó, de hogyan? - kérdezte a kis herceg. 
- Sok-sok türelem kell hozzá - felelte a róka. - Először leülsz szép, tisztes távolba tőlem, úgy, ott a fűben. Én majd a szemem sarkából nézlek, te pedig nem szólsz semmit. A beszéd csak félreértések forrása. De minden áldott nap egy kicsit közelebb ülhetsz... 




Másnap visszajött a kis herceg. 
- Jobb lett volna, ha ugyanabban az időben jössz - mondta a róka. - Ha például délután négykor érkezel majd, én már háromkor elkezdek örülni. Minél előrébb halad az idő, annál boldogabb leszek. Négykor már tele leszek izgalommal és aggodalommal; fölfedezem, milyen drága kincs a boldogság. De ha csak úgy, akármikor jössz, sosem fogom tudni, hány órára öltöztessem díszbe a szívemet... Szükség van bizonyos szertartásokra is. 
- Mi az, hogy szertartás? - kérdezte a kis herceg. 
- Az is olyasvalami, amit alaposan elfelejtettek - mondta a róka. - Attól lesz az egyik nap más, mint a másik, az egyik óra különböző a másiktól. Az én vadászaimnak is megvan például a maguk szertartása. Eszerint minden csütörtökön elmennek táncolni a falubeli lányokkal. Ezért aztán a csütörtök csodálatos nap! Olyankor egészen a szőlőig elsétálok. Ha a vadászok csak úgy akármikor táncolnának, minden nap egyforma lenne, és nekem egyáltalán nem lenne vakációm. 
Így aztán a kis herceg megszelídítette a rókát. S amikor közeledett a búcsú órája: 
- Ó! - mondta a róka. - Sírnom kell majd. 
- Te vagy a hibás - mondta a kis herceg. - Én igazán nem akartam neked semmi rosszat. Te erősködtél, hogy szelídítselek meg. 
- Igaz, igaz - mondta a róka. 
- Mégis sírni fogsz! - mondta a kis herceg. 
- Igaz, igaz - mondta a róka. 
- Akkor semmit sem nyertél az egésszel. 
- De nyertem - mondta a róka. - A búza színe miatt. - Majd hozzáfűzte: - Nézd meg újra a rózsákat. Meg fogod érteni, hogy a tiéd az egyetlen a világon. Aztán gyere vissza elbúcsúzni, s akkor majd ajándékul elárulok neked egy titkot. 
A kis herceg elment, hogy újra megnézze a rózsákat. 
- Egyáltalán nem vagytok hasonlók a rózsámhoz - mondta nekik. - Ti még nem vagytok semmi. Nem szelídített meg benneteket senki, és ti sem szelídítettetek meg senkit. Olyanok vagytok, mint a rókám volt. ugyanolyan közönséges róka volt, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. De én a barátommá tettem, és most már egyetlen az egész világon. 
A rózsák csak feszengtek, ő pedig folytatta: 
- Szépek vagytok, de üresek. Nem lehet meghalni értetek. Persze egy akármilyen járókelő az én rózsámra is azt mondhatná, hogy ugyanolyan, mint ti. Holott az az igazság, hogy ő egymaga többet ér, mint ti valamennyien, mert ő az, akit öntözgettem. Mert ő az, akire burát tettem. Mert ő az, akit szélfogó mögött óvtam. Mert róla öldöstem le a hernyókat (kivéve azt a kettőt-hármat, a lepkék miatt). Mert őt hallottam panaszkodni meg dicsekedni, sőt néha hallgatni is. Mert ő az én rózsám. 
Azzal visszament a rókához. 
- Isten veled - mondta. 
- Isten veled - mondta a róka. - Tessék, itt a titkom. Nagyon egyszerű: jól csak a szívével lát az ember. Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan. 
- Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse. 
- Az idő, amit a rózsádra vesztegettél: az teszi olyan fontossá a rózsádat. 
- Az idő, amit a rózsámra vesztegettem... - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse. 
- Az emberek elfelejtették ezt az igazságot - mondta a róka. - Neked azonban nem szabad elfelejtened. Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél. Felelős vagy a rózsádért... 
- Felelős vagyok a rózsámért - ismételte a kis herceg, hogy jól az emlékezetébe vésse.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 21)

Jó napot! - mondta a kis herceg. 
- Jó napot! - mondta a kereskedo
Ez a kereskedo; szomjúságoltó labdacsokat árult. Aki hetente egyet bevesz, az többé nem is kíván inni. 
- Hát ezt meg minek árulod? - kérdezte a kis herceg. 
- Rengeteg idot lehet megtakarítani vele - felelte a kereskedo - A tudósok kiszámították: heti ötvenhárom percet! 
- És mit csinál az ember azzal az ötvenhárom perccel? 
- Amit akar... 
"Én - gondolta a kis herceg -, ha nekem ötvenhárom fölösleges percem volna, szépen elindulnék egy forrás felé..."


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 21)

Azt hiszem a "csatolasok" megtamadtak bennunket. Soha nem lehet tudni, hogy mit csatol a system a hozzaszolashoz. 

Talan meg kellene tartani oket? , hogy akie volt ratalaljon?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 21)

Errol persze eszembe jutott , hogy a "milyenek a magyarok"bol is eltuntek a hozzaszolasok. Eppen kisutottem , hogy mitol vagyok magyar:grin: es most kezdhetem elolrol. :grin:



Abigel573 írta:


> És akkor a római császárságról nem is tettél említést.
> Éppenséggel lenne egy-két tippem.:mrgreen:
> 
> Egy  ketto :mrgreen: ? Az "arc kifestessel " mar megjartam egyszer :555: tul magyarnak iteltek.  , pedig azamerikai szokas.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azt hiszem a "csatolasok" megtamadtak bennunket. Soha nem lehet tudni, hogy mit csatol a system a hozzaszolashoz.
> 
> Talan meg kellene tartani oket? , hogy akie volt ratalaljon?




Ez az egész "internet" dolog érdekes nem? 

Amit itt gépelek, azt TE ott el tudod olvasni és ráadásul bármikor megnézem mindíg ott is lesz. Hm. 

De mi az ami hajcsa ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Jó napot! - mondta a kis herceg.
> - Jó napot! - mondta a kereskedo
> Ez a kereskedo; szomjúságoltó labdacsokat árult. Aki hetente egyet bevesz, az többé nem is kíván inni.
> - Hát ezt meg minek árulod? - kérdezte a kis herceg.
> ...



Nekem ötvenhárom fölösleges percem lenne , kikapcsolnám a mobilokat és csak ülnék vigyorogva.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Errol persze eszembe jutott , hogy a "milyenek a magyarok"bol is eltuntek a hozzaszolasok. Eppen kisutottem , hogy mitol vagyok magyar:grin: es most kezdhetem elolrol. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Errol persze eszembe jutott , hogy a "milyenek a magyarok"bol is eltuntek a hozzaszolasok. Eppen kisutottem , hogy mitol vagyok magyar:grin: es most kezdhetem elolrol. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

Rayman írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Errol persze eszembe jutott , hogy a "milyenek a magyarok"bol is eltuntek a hozzaszolasok. Eppen kisutottem , hogy mitol vagyok magyar:grin: es most kezdhetem elolrol. :grin:
> ...


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 21)

A szomszéd kutyáját úgy hívják, hogy Kovács Jóska. És hogy mitől magyar, mert magyar vizsla a szerencsétlen!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 21)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Errol persze eszembe jutott , hogy a "milyenek a magyarok"bol is eltuntek a hozzaszolasok. Eppen kisutottem , hogy mitol vagyok magyar:grin: es most kezdhetem elolrol. :grin:
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 22)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > Nekem se.   a szuletes az osok, csalad , baratok, neveltetes.......es stb.stb.stb. utan jott.
> ...


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 22)

Szerintem egy kisnyúl van a dobozban, mivel bűvészdoboznak nézem.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Mit szeretnél?
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 23)

alberth írta:


> Szerintem egy kisnyúl van a dobozban, mivel bűvészdoboznak nézem.


 
Nem, ez a Kis herceg ladaja. 

"Rajzolj nekem egy bárányt. Hát erre rajzoltam egyet.





Figyelmesen szemügyre vette, aztán: 
- Nem! - mondta. - Ez már nagyon beteg. Csinálj egy másikat nekem. 
Rajzoltam egy másikat. 




Kis barátom kedvesen, de elnézoen mosolygott. 
- Jó, jó... Csakhogy ez nem bárány, hanem kos. Ennek szarva van. 
Megint újat rajzoltam. 




Ez se volt jó neki, akárcsak az elozoek
- Nagyon öreg. Nekem olyan bárány kell, amelyik sokáig él. 
Erre már kifogytam a türelembol. Mielobb neki akartam kezdeni a motorom szétszerelésének; ráfirkáltam hát a papírra a mellékelt rajzot. 




Tessék - mondtam. - Ez itt a ládája. Benne van a bárány, amit akarsz. 
Nagy meglepetésemre egyszeriben fölragyogott az arca. 
- Ez az! Éppen így akartam! Mit gondolsz, sok fu kell ennek a báránynak? 
- Miért? 
- Hát mert nálam odahaza minden olyan kicsi... 
- Biztosan elég lesz neki. Egészen kicsi bárány. 
Nem is olyan kicsi... Nézd csak! Elaludt... 
Így ismerkedtem meg a kis herceggel. "

 Szerintem a nyulad is elfer a ladaba.  Kis nyul ?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 23)

:idea:Ez így túl kommersz válasz. A ládában tulipánhagymák vannak, amit a rózsája mellé szánt a kis herceg, hogy az ne érezze magát egyedül, amikor elmegy.:roll:
Vagy ha nem, hát kis nyúl.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> :idea:Ez így túl kommersz válasz. A ládában tulipánhagymák vannak, amit a rózsája mellé szánt a kis herceg, hogy az ne érezze magát egyedül, amikor elmegy.:roll:
> Vagy ha nem, hát kis nyúl.









Tulipan es nyuszi ?? Azt hiszem, a husvet van a ladaban.


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem a nyulad is elfer a ladaba.  Kis nyul ?


Ez olyan pici nyúl, hogy zsebnyuszinak is nevezik. Elfér a zsebembe a nyúl is és a sárgrépa is. A dobozba még egy salátát is tehetünk melléje. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> A ládában tulipánhagymák vannak, amit a rózsája mellé szánt a kis herceg, hogy az ne érezze magát egyedül, amikor elmegy.:roll:
> 
> Miert erzi magat egyedul?? ......hat nincs megszeliditve?
> 
> "Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan. " akkor ez most igaz vagy nem igaz ???


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > A ládában tulipánhagymák vannak, amit a rózsája mellé szánt a kis herceg, hogy az ne érezze magát egyedül, amikor elmegy.:roll:
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Igaz, igaz... de a rózsát is szelidíteni kell? Azt hittem azt nemesítik.
> ...


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 23)

Ha a Kisherceg kisnyuszi lenne, akkor vajon meg tudná e szelidíteni a rókát?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 23)

alberth írta:


> Ha a Kisherceg kisnyuszi lenne, akkor vajon meg tudná e szelidíteni a rókát?


 
A Kisherceg nyuszi?  ......hat persze.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > hat????....nem art, hiszen tuskei vannak. de lehet, hogy az a " nemesitestol " van? A rozsa bonyolultabb mint a roka .....vagy csak nem kell rajta gondolkodni.....?
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Te most zsinnyegtetsz?
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > Zsinnyegtetve erzed magad? ..., akkor biztos..:mrgreen: ...bar en meg mindig nem ertem, hogy mi a zsinnyegtetes ... ??? Lehet, hogy a zsinnyegtetes is olyan mint a rozsa ?? ...nem kell erteni?
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Pontosan érted a lényegét!
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > Nekem se.   a szuletes az osok, csalad , baratok, neveltetes.......es stb.stb.stb. utan jott.
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > Zsinnyegtetve erzed magad? ..., akkor biztos..:mrgreen: ...bar en meg mindig nem ertem, hogy mi a zsinnyegtetes ... ??? Lehet, hogy a zsinnyegtetes is olyan mint a rozsa ?? ...nem kell erteni?
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

Rayman írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > De, belenéztem. A tekintetem benne volt.
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

En is beleneztem ujra, es mit lattam ?? 

2008-01-15, 02:03 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 541 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l6GZ4X8m0Q


2008-01-15, 03:46 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,615 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Az biztos, hogy nem ma volt ! :razz::razz::razz:_

Az jó, mer úgyis elfelejtettem, min köllene...:wink::grin:
Rayman megzsinnyegtetett, azóta keresem magam.
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna*

2008-01-15, 03:48 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,615 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Olyan kifogások áradatát tudnám sorolni, hogy teljesen megsajnálnál.

Megvolt az oka, hidd el. Most itt vagyok. _

Itt vagy?:shock: Én nem látlak sehol...:razz::razz:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).



*


2008-01-15, 03:49 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,615 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Jóestét. :razz::razz::razz:_

Aham. Sayonara!:grin:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-15, 02:32 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,558 


Remélem a Salamon-vírus nem fog itt szuttyogni a gumiszobában! Hermátizáljunk, fertőtlenítsünk a gumiszobában. Úgy ragyogjon, mint a Salamon tökéletessége. Ám, aki így is retteg az ifluenzától, jelentkezhet nálam egy szurira. De aki fél a tűtől, annak már elkészítettem a homeopátiás gyógyszert.:grin::mrgreen::grin:






A vírus hazája: Salamon-szigetek. Ide fogunk utazni, mert gyönyörű hely. Oly nyugtató a léleknek és pihentető a testnek. Én leszek Robinson, te leszel Péntek...:grin::mrgreen::grin:


2008-01-15, 05:48 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,615 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Remélem a Salamon-vírus nem fog itt szuttyogni a gumiszobában! Hermátizáljunk, fertőtlenítsünk a gumiszobában. Úgy ragyogjon, mint a Salamon tökéletessége. Ám, aki így is retteg az ifluenzától, jelentkezhet nálam egy szurira. De aki fél a tűtől, annak már elkészítettem a homeopátiás gyógyszert.:grin::mrgreen::grin:






A vírus hazája: Salamon-szigetek. Ide fogunk utazni, mert gyönyörű hely. Oly nyugtató a léleknek és pihentető a testnek. Én leszek Robinson, te leszel Péntek...:grin::mrgreen::grin:_

Ki mondta, hogy félek a tűtől?:shock::shock::shock:


2008-01-15, 07:16 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 541 


Zsi....Zsiii. zsinnyegtetéééés ! :grin:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-15, 09:49 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,076 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Remélem a Salamon-vírus nem fog itt szuttyogni a gumiszobában! Hermátizáljunk, fertőtlenítsünk a gumiszobában. Úgy ragyogjon, mint a Salamon tökéletessége. Ám, aki így is retteg az ifluenzától, jelentkezhet nálam egy szurira. De aki fél a tűtől, annak már elkészítettem a homeopátiás gyógyszert.:grin::mrgreen::grin:






A vírus hazája: Salamon-szigetek. Ide fogunk utazni, mert gyönyörű hely. Oly nyugtató a léleknek és pihentető a testnek. Én leszek Robinson, te leszel Péntek...:grin::mrgreen::grin:_

En inkabb szombat szeretnek lenni.:grin:..szabad??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-16, 01:05 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 541 


Megen látható voltam. :razz:


2008-01-16, 05:57 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,558 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_En inkabb szombat szeretnek lenni.:grin:..szabad??_

Szabad Péntek, szabad Szombat, szabad szappanozni.
Szabad az én galambomnak egy pár csókot adni!

Tehát a péntek és szombat is szabad. A többi nap, attól függ, ki mikor érkezik a szigetre. Kivétel én vagyok, aki először lép a fűre, Robinson személyesen. Hasonló lesz a Holdra lépéshez. ,,Kis lépés az emberiségnek, de nagy lépés nekem." 





__________________


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-16, 06:10 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,615 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_En inkabb szombat szeretnek lenni.:grin:..szabad??_

Szóval szabad szombat szeretnél lenni... khm... és az jó nekünk?:wink::grin:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna*


2008-01-17, 03:27 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 541 






Üdv szigetlakók ! 

Robinson bizony nagyon jól megvolt TV. nélkül. legjobb barátja sem a távirányító volt.



2008-01-17, 03:38 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,558 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Üdv szigetlakók ! 

Robinson bizony nagyon jól megvolt TV. nélkül. legjobb barátja sem a távirányító volt._

Na, ne! A mai Robinson televízió nélkül el sem indul. A szappanoperákat ott is nyomon kell követnünk! Viszünk magunkkal napelemeket, hogy legyen volt, meg feszültség, meg ohm. Az ellenállás az fontos. Főleg, ha átjönnek a kannibálok vacsora reményével. :mrgreen:
Ezért vigyünk magukkal ipari kamerát, monitorokat, hogy ne üljék rajtunk a torukat! Nem árt néhány gumiagyú biztosági őrt sem felvennünk.:555:
Nem árt indulás előtt egy kis saolinos kung-fu kiképzés. A fekete öv elérése után már nyugodtan indulhatunk is. Még a lábunk sem fő meg a kannibálok bográcsában ezzel a módszerrel! :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen: 





__________________


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-17, 06:17 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,076 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Üdv szigetlakók ! 

Robinson bizony nagyon jól megvolt TV. nélkül. legjobb barátja sem a távirányító volt._

En elvagyok TV nelkul es a legjobb baratom pedig taviranyitos. :razz::razz::razz:


2008-01-17, 06:19 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,076 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Szóval szabad szombat szeretnél lenni... khm... és az jó nekünk?:wink::grin:_

Pentek mar van, de ha Te akarsz Szombat lenni, en lehetek Szerda.:grin::grin:


2008-01-17, 06:27 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,076 




alberth írta:


> Na, ne! A mai Robinson televízió nélkül el sem indul. A szappanoperákat ott is nyomon kell követnünk! Viszünk magunkkal napelemeket, hogy legyen volt, meg feszültség, meg ohm. Az ellenállás az fontos. Főleg, ha átjönnek a kannibálok vacsora reményével. :mrgreen:
> Ezért vigyünk magukkal ipari kamerát, monitorokat, hogy ne üljék rajtunk a torukat! Nem árt néhány gumiagyú biztosági őrt sem felvennünk.:555:
> 
> Ki hozza a napot? :grin: Mindenki csak 3 dolgot hozhat.
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-18, 03:17 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 541 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_En elvagyok TV nelkul es a legjobb baratom pedig taviranyitos. :razz::razz::razz:_


Ha most nem rólad lenne szó és én nem én lennék , azt kérdezném: Gyakran cserél elemet ? 

De mivel Te , Te vagy és én én vagyok így nem kérdem. :grin:


2008-01-18, 03:20 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 541 




Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *alberth*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-18, 03:49 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,614 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_De én tusfürdőt használok. _

Tust utoljára valamilyen pausz rajzhoz használtam csőtollban.
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*


2008-01-18, 04:11 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,614 


Ha már unjuk a tengert, a fürdéshez elég egy lavór...




__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*


Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét




2008-01-18, 02:56 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,558 




Rayman írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...





Rayman írta:


> 2008-01-18, 06:50 PM
> 
> 
> Gyongyi54
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-19, 12:26 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,383 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Azt hittem, hogy Cpt.Alberth hozza a napelemeket . Te mit hozol?_

Talán egy doboz Earl Grey teát, egy teáskészletet és a komornyikot, aki 5 órakor mindennap feltálalja.:wink:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 


Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét




2008-01-19, 12:37 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,386 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Ha Alberth megsem hozna a napelemeket akkor jol johet egy sarkany ( persze csak egy pici :grin: ) begyujtani a tabortuzet....stb...stb. meg mindig jobb mint a tuz csiholas. :grin:_

Most látom, amint keresgéltem a kamrában, hogy napelemeim sajnos nincsenek. Viszont van egy kockás abroszom és néhány ceruzaelemem. Nem baj, majd a szigeten modok egy tüzes szónoklatot és akkor vidámabban forgatjátok a tűzgyújtó pálcikát, vagy a kovakövet. 5 óra helyett így 3,5 h is elegendő. Közben régi mozgalmi dalokat fogunk énekelni. Pl. Add már uram az esőt! Ettől még nagyobb lesz az igyekezet. U. i.: Addig üsd a vasat, míg meleg!
Apropó: Vinnünk kellene szemüvegeseket is, mert az jó gyújtólencsének. Nekem csak napszemüvegem van, nincs az a száraz avar, amit meggyújtana. Viszont jól jönne még egy tűzről pattant menyecske is, palacsintát sütni majd. Mert én szeretem a lekvárost, a túróst, a mákost, a kakaóst, a gundelt, a csúsztatottat és még az üreset is...





__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-19, 02:48 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,025 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Talán egy doboz Earl Grey teát, egy teáskészletet és a komornyikot, aki 5 órakor mindennap feltálalja.:wink:_


:razz::razz: Ezzel gondolom azt is mondod, hogy 5-kor felejtsunk el.:grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-19, 02:54 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,025 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Most látom, amint keresgéltem a kamrában, hogy napelemeim sajnos nincsenek. Viszont van egy kockás abroszom és néhány ceruzaelemem. Nem baj, majd a szigeten modok egy tüzes szónoklatot és akkor vidámabban forgatjátok a tűzgyújtó pálcikát, vagy a kovakövet. 5 óra helyett így 3,5 h is elegendő. Közben régi mozgalmi dalokat fogunk énekelni. Pl. Add már uram az esőt! Ettől még nagyobb lesz az igyekezet. U. i.: Addig üsd a vasat, míg meleg!
Apropó: Vinnünk kellene szemüvegeseket is, mert az jó gyújtólencsének. Nekem csak napszemüvegem van, nincs az a száraz avar, amit meggyújtana. Viszont jól jönne még egy tűzről pattant menyecske is, palacsintát sütni majd. Mert én szeretem a lekvárost, a túróst, a mákost, a kakaóst, a gundelt, a csúsztatottat és még az üreset is...
_

Ez tobb mint 3. Sajnos valasztanod kell 3-at az elemek, a kockas abrosz a tuzrol pattant menyecske , a lekvar, a turo, a mak es a kakao kozul.:grin:

Vagy, ... mivel ugyis feladtunk egy hirdetest, hogy pszichologust keresunk, egeszitsuk ki azt :grin::grin::grin:

*Szemuveges ,- lehetoleg tuzrol pattant - pszichológust not felveszunk! ( palacsinta sutesi gyakorlattal) :grin:*

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-19, 04:28 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,386 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Vagy, ... mivel ugyis feladtunk egy hirdetest, hogy pszichologust keresunk, egeszitsuk ki azt :grin::grin::grin:

*Szemuveges ,- lehetoleg tuzrol pattant - pszichológust not felveszunk! ( palacsinta sutesi gyakorlattal) :grin:*_

Ez igen! Hetet egy csapásra! Te leszel a reklámszakemberünk a szigeten. A bennszülöttekre rá kell majd tukmálni az áruinkat. Mit gyártsunk még palacsintán kívül? :grin::mrgreen::grin:




Ennek jó erős lencséje van, de túl fiatal még palacsintát sütni. :mrgreen::grin:




Ő a nagymama palacsinta-receptjét is ismeri, csak nem tűzről pattant már. :mrgreen:




Neki meg sütnivalója nincs. 




Talán ő lesz a megfelelő pszichológus és palacsintasütő, szemüveges, tűzről pattant högy. Van más jelentkező is? :grin::grin::grin:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-19, 06:08 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,383 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:razz::razz: Ezzel gondolom azt is mondod, hogy 5-kor felejtsunk el.:grin:_

Miért, nem szereted a teát?:shock:
Pedig meghívtalak volna egy csészére.:--:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 11:22 AM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,025 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Ez igen! Hetet egy csapásra! Te leszel a reklámszakemberünk a szigeten. A bennszülöttekre rá kell majd tukmálni az áruinkat. Mit gyártsunk még palacsintán kívül? :grin::mrgreen::grin:




Ennek jó erős lencséje van, de túl fiatal még palacsintát sütni. :mrgreen::grin:




Ő a nagymama palacsinta-receptjét is ismeri, csak nem tűzről pattant már. :mrgreen:




Neki meg sütnivalója nincs. 




Talán ő lesz a megfelelő pszichológus és palacsintasütő, szemüveges, tűzről pattant högy. Van más jelentkező is? :grin::grin::grin:_

Ez a Te dontesed Ctp. A kicsi nagyon aranyos :grin: - a lencse valoban jonak latszik - a gyerekeknek jot tesz a nap, de tenyleg nagyon fiatal a palacsinta suteshez, a nagymamatol majd elkerjuk a recepteket, de a majmot azert vigyuk, mert minden lakatlan szigeten van egy majom .


Hogy mit aruljunk meg? A palacsintanal jobb otletem nincs, ( mert jobb ha a palacsintat eszegetik a bennszulottek mint minket:grin de rosszabb van egy par.

Kiadunk egy par CD.-t a betett szamokbol. Pl. 
Dance *Gumiszoma* 2007 es utana a Disco *Gumiszoma* 2007 ( remelve, hogy senki nem veszi meg mind a kettot)
*Gumiszoma* tancok 1-4.
Kiadhatnank a verseid , eloszor kivalogatod amit szeretnel es az lehetne a 
Ctp.Alberth valogatott versei 
es a masik
Ctp.Alberth - *Gumiszoma* 2007 Osszes versek
A betett versekbol ( szines kepekkel !!) A Versek es kepek a Gumiszobabol
Persze ki kellene adni a Gumiszoba tortenetet min. 6 kotetben. Eloszor borkotesben es utana papir kotesben es utana a jubileumi kiadast. Persze kiadhatjuk ugyanazt a konyvet mas cimekkel is, mint
Gumiszoba 2007
utana 
Elso ev a Gumiszobaban
utana pedig
A tavalyi evunk
Es persze az egeszet CD-en es letolheto formaban is.
Ezek utan egy albumot a Gumiszoba alapitojarol, Raymanrol.interjukkal , versekkel, es kepekkel. Ami persze mivel album sokkal dragabban eladhato. Itt foleg sulyra mehetnenk. Minnel nehezebb annal dragabb.
Rayman ertekezese is jo tema lenne a “ Gumiszoba vagy GumiszoM( !!!) ?? 
Valamint egy masik konyvet a
Mi lett veluk ? Itt azokra emlekeznenk akik jottek, beirtak egyszer es tobbe sose jottek vissza. ( Nem is ertem miert? Ez az alcim)
Ezek utan egyeni elmenyeinket is megirthatnank, en is szivesen olvasnam
Abigeltol a
Hogyan fer be 4 zsiraf egy trabantba ?
vagy Bobiketol a
Navigacios problemak es megoldasok a Gumiszomaban ( azzal egyutt, hogy ez inkabb muszaki konyv) vagy a
Miert nem lettem koszoruslany Ecseren:grin:
vagy toled a 
Hogyan kossunk egyenruhat dobszora ( szerintem erre meg a Nok Lapja is lecsapna)
es persze Raymantol a 
Dilitriummatrix determinalo tekercs feltoltese kezikonyvet , vagy a
A Dioxinon es Citoxanon at a zsi..zsiii..zsinnyegtetéééésig
( ezek eleg tudomanyosak, tehat, jobb lenne bevagodni a Tudomanyos Akademianal )
koteteket.

Ezek utan mar eleg hiresek lennenk tehat ideje lenne beindulni a trikok, kulcstartok, stb.stb.stb.stb.-ik gyartasat ( amit persze most kellene megrendelni, mert egyebkent sose er ide ill.oda Kinabol) es a katalogusok nyomtatasat a meretekkel , arakkal es megrendelesi lapokkal. Persze mostantol sotet napszemuvegbe kellene jarnunk, ha valaki kozelunkbe jon rogton kijelenteni, hogy “ no autogram “ ha valakinel kamerat latunk akkor menekulunk mintha uldoznenek es ha kerdezik ha nem, arrol panaszkodunk hogy nagyon nehez hiresnek lenni. Ha olyat kerdeznek amire nem tudjuk a valaszt, akkor a valasz, hogy “no comment “ Persze ha valaki felaldozna magat es valami nagy hulyeseget csinalna az sokat segitene a hirnevben es foleg a cuccok eladasaban.
Ha senki nem hajlando ra, akkor meg mindig felhivhatunk ujsagokat es kigyot bekat kiabalunk egymasra........:grin::grin::grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 11:31 AM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,025 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Miért, nem szereted a teát?:shock:
Pedig meghívtalak volna egy csészére.:--:_

De szeretem, csak azt gondoltam, hogy csak 1 cseszet hozol.:grin:
Akkor ezek szerint kell csinalnunk egy naporat ahogy odaerunk es majd 4.59 kor atulok az egyik oldaladrol a masik oldaladra! Mert hat mit csinalunk 5-ig az ucsorgesen kivul?? :grin::grin::grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 01:32 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 483 


Jóreggelt ! 

Nem akar senkimeghívni egy Teára ? 

Erdei teát szeretnék . 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 01:35 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 483 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Ez a Te dontesed Ctp. A kicsi nagyon aranyos :grin: - a lencse valoban jonak latszik - a gyerekeknek jot tesz a nap, de tenyleg nagyon fiatal a palacsinta suteshez, a nagymamatol majd elkerjuk a recepteket, de a majmot azert vigyuk, mert minden lakatlan szigeten van egy majom .


Hogy mit aruljunk meg? A palacsintanal jobb otletem nincs, ( mert jobb ha a palacsintat eszegetik a bennszulottek mint minket:grin de rosszabb van egy par.

Kiadunk egy par CD.-t a betett szamokbol. Pl. 
Dance *Gumiszoma* 2007 es utana a Disco *Gumiszoma* 2007 ( remelve, hogy senki nem veszi meg mind a kettot)
*Gumiszoma* tancok 1-4.
Kiadhatnank a verseid , eloszor kivalogatod amit szeretnel es az lehetne a 
Ctp.Alberth valogatott versei 
es a masik
Ctp.Alberth - *Gumiszoma* 2007 Osszes versek
A betett versekbol ( szines kepekkel !!) A Versek es kepek a Gumiszobabol
Persze ki kellene adni a Gumiszoba tortenetet min. 6 kotetben. Eloszor borkotesben es utana papir kotesben es utana a jubileumi kiadast. Persze kiadhatjuk ugyanazt a konyvet mas cimekkel is, mint
Gumiszoba 2007
utana 
Elso ev a Gumiszobaban
utana pedig
A tavalyi evunk
Es persze az egeszet CD-en es letolheto formaban is.
Ezek utan egy albumot a Gumiszoba alapitojarol, Raymanrol.interjukkal , versekkel, es kepekkel. Ami persze mivel album sokkal dragabban eladhato. Itt foleg sulyra mehetnenk. Minnel nehezebb annal dragabb.
Rayman ertekezese is jo tema lenne a “ Gumiszoba vagy GumiszoM( !!!) ?? 
Valamint egy masik konyvet a
Mi lett veluk ? Itt azokra emlekeznenk akik jottek, beirtak egyszer es tobbe sose jottek vissza. ( Nem is ertem miert? Ez az alcim)
Ezek utan egyeni elmenyeinket is megirthatnank, en is szivesen olvasnam
Abigeltol a
Hogyan fer be 4 zsiraf egy trabantba ?
vagy Bobiketol a
Navigacios problemak es megoldasok a Gumiszomaban ( azzal egyutt, hogy ez inkabb muszaki konyv) vagy a
Miert nem lettem koszoruslany Ecseren:grin:
vagy toled a 
Hogyan kossunk egyenruhat dobszora ( szerintem erre meg a Nok Lapja is lecsapna)
es persze Raymantol a 
Dilitriummatrix determinalo tekercs feltoltese kezikonyvet , vagy a
A Dioxinon es Citoxanon at a zsi..zsiii..zsinnyegtetéééésig
( ezek eleg tudomanyosak, tehat, jobb lenne bevagodni a Tudomanyos Akademianal )
koteteket.

Ezek utan mar eleg hiresek lennenk tehat ideje lenne beindulni a trikok, kulcstartok, stb.stb.stb.stb.-ik gyartasat ( amit persze most kellene megrendelni, mert egyebkent sose er ide ill.oda Kinabol) es a katalogusok nyomtatasat a meretekkel , arakkal es megrendelesi lapokkal. Persze mostantol sotet napszemuvegbe kellene jarnunk, ha valaki kozelunkbe jon rogton kijelenteni, hogy “ no autogram “ ha valakinel kamerat latunk akkor menekulunk mintha uldoznenek es ha kerdezik ha nem, arrol panaszkodunk hogy nagyon nehez hiresnek lenni. Ha olyat kerdeznek amire nem tudjuk a valaszt, akkor a valasz, hogy “no comment “ Persze ha valaki felaldozna magat es valami nagy hulyeseget csinalna az sokat segitene a hirnevben es foleg a cuccok eladasaban.
Ha senki nem hajlando ra, akkor meg mindig felhivhatunk ujsagokat es kigyot bekat kiabalunk egymasra........:grin::grin::grin:_

Marketing szempontból teljesen jól felépített kis buli. :razz:

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-21, 08:05 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,038 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Attól leszünk nemesek, mármint a lelkünk, ha nem áldozunk fel kutyákat a kutyabőrért! A kiváltság persze jól jön, mindenki kapjon 1 csésze teával többet...! :grin:_

Csak kivancsi voltam, hogy milyen "kivaltsagoktol" beszeltel, hogy tudjam, hogy mit adok fel  akkor hat a nemesi cim, kutyabor utan most meg a tearol ( a plusz tearol) is lemondok. ( es gyemantokrol, de az mas tema:sad 

Persze, ma jol jott volna az egy cseszevel tobb tea mert az ebedidoben itt -30 C volt :shock: :12::12: :shock: , de az optimistabbak azt mondtak, hogy azt olvastak , hogy felmelegszik...
es igazuk is lett :grin::grin::grin: mert mire indultunk haza , valoban felmelegedett (  ) -26 C-ra :12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:


Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét




2008-01-22, 08:22 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,407 


Kedves Gyöngyi! Neked valóban szükség van egy kis nemesi kiváltságra. -25 fok alatt már boros tea dukál, borssal, szegfűszeggel. Úgy melegít igazán. No, meg egy kis vodka, az is fűt belülről.
Nálunk is volt már az elmúlt években ilyen hideg, de most nagyon kellemes az idő. +10, 15 C volt az elmúlt napokban. Sajnos +2, +6 fokig fog csökkenni a héten, mert hidegfront jön. De ennyivel még ki is egyeznék a tél folyamán. :grin:
Legfeljebb nem fogok szánkózni. A gumiszobában úgysem csúszik jól. :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-22, 03:08 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 502 


Intenzív nap volt a mai.

Jön a vihar, frontérzékeny volt mindenki. 

Még a tősde iss. 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-22, 03:25 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 502 


Ciget1.jpg

nem tom ez most bejönne-e valakinek. 
Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)



1beach5b.jpg‎ (100.7 KB, 3 letöltés) 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-22, 05:44 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,407 







Úgy döntöttem, Gyöngyinek viszek boros teát, de nem lehet őket megközelíteni.
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-22, 08:20 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,038 


Most mar tudom, hogy honnan ered a mondas, hogy az "orromat se dugom ki "  A -26 C elviselheto , de a -30 C kezd ijeszto lenni 
.... azert sikeresen megkuzdottunk a hideggel, mondjuk a szegfuszeget ( es a teat) kihagytuk :grin: de attol fuggetlenul, Happy New Year ! ( again) :grin::grin::grin:
_Utoljára Gyongyi54 módosította 2008-01-23, 01:29 AM-kor. _

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-22, 08:28 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,038 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 146983

nem tom ez most bejönne-e valakinek. _

:razz: Ha ez az a sziget ahova megyunk akkor ideje pakolni. :grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-22, 11:19 PM 
Spanky




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jan 2003
Hol: Vancouver
Üzenet: 7,335 


Mi a problema??? :mrgreen:
Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)



BVI1990-1.jpg‎ (137.0 KB, 3 letöltés) 
__________________
*Life is not measured by how many breaths we take but by the number of moments that take our breath away.* 

SpankyNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Spanky részéreMutasd Spanky összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 01:29 AM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,038 


Eredeti szerző *Spanky* 

 
Mi a problema??? :mrgreen:


Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
Intenzív nap volt a mai.

Jön a vihar, frontérzékeny volt mindenki. 

Még a tősde iss. 


Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi* 

 

Nincs itthon szegfuszeg.

Ja , es egyesek dicsekednek.:grin::grin::grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 01:51 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 502 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Most mar tudom, hogy honnan ered a mondas, hogy az "orromat se dugom ki "  A -26 C elviselheto , de a -30 C kezd ijeszto lenni 
.... azert sikeresen megkuzdottunk a hideggel, mondjuk a szegfuszeget ( es a teat) kihagytuk :grin: de attol fuggetlenul, Happy New Year ! ( again) :grin::grin::grin:_

Milyen -30' . A frigóban esetleg. 

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-23, 01:54 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


szegfuszeg.jpg Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Eredeti szerző *Spanky* 

 
Mi a problema??? :mrgreen:


Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
Intenzív nap volt a mai.

Jön a vihar, frontérzékeny volt mindenki. 

Még a tősde iss. 


Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi* 

 

Nincs itthon szegfuszeg.

Ja , es egyesek dicsekednek.:grin::grin::grin:_





RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét




2008-01-23, 01:55 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


szegfuszeg.jpgszegfuszeg.jpgszegfuszeg.jpgszegfuszeg.jpgszegfuszeg.jpgszegfuszeg.jpgszegfuszeg.jpgszegfuszeg.jpg

​RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 01:58 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


Gluehwein_Gewinn.jpg


Tessék egy kis forraltbor. 

-30' Hm. 


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 02:07 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


orange_icicle.jpg
Te jó ég !

Küldjünk mentőcsapatot? 


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 02:09 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


Sakkk . :grin:

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 04:43 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,548 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 147003Csatolás 147003Csatolás 147003Csatolás 147003Csatolás 147003Csatolás 147003Csatolás 147003Csatolás 147003_

Te most zsinnyegtetsz?:wink:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 05:01 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,548 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Sakkk . :grin:_

Sakk? A dominóban nincs ulti!




__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 05:03 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,548 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Most mar tudom, hogy honnan ered a mondas, hogy az "orromat se dugom ki "  A -26 C elviselheto , de a -30 C kezd ijeszto lenni 
.... azert sikeresen megkuzdottunk a hideggel, mondjuk a szegfuszeget ( es a teat) kihagytuk :grin: de attol fuggetlenul, Happy New Year ! ( again) :grin::grin::grin:_

Tundrabugyi nélkül egy lépést se!:wink::grin:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 08:24 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,484 


Kedves Gyöngyi!
El ne felejtsd a rénszarvasokat megetetni és a jégkunyhótokba vigyél be egy kis fókazsírt, az jó a hideg ellen.:grin::mrgreen::grin:
Ja, és üdvözlöm a pingvineket!




__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-23, 03:06 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 




Abigel573 írta:


> Sakk? A dominóban nincs ulti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-24, 02:55 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 502 


De először kiképzés kell a bolondok szigetén. :grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét




2008-01-24, 07:16 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,415 


Bolondok bolygója nincs? Van egy színházi látcsövem, ma éjjel megkezdem az ébolt kutatását vele. Jó azért tudni, hová tegyünk meg néhány fényévnyi kilométert! Ott majd sziget is lesz. A Mars felszínét még szabadszemmel is látom, de nincs egy igazi egzotikus szigete, sajnos.




__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-24, 12:43 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,038 


....:razz::grin: Cpt.Albert , Most mar tul keso mellebeszelni. Azt hiszem mielott elmentel megbeszeltuk, hogy nem mutatkozol napkozben !! Most tessek lebuktunk es benne vagyunk/vagy a zujsagban. 

*Döbbenet! Emberi lény a Marson?*

| 2008.01.23 15:37:46 | 

– Hitetlenek most biztos azt mondják, ez csak optikai csalódás, de a földön kívüli életet kétségbeesetten keresők most örömünnepet ülnek – mondta egy szakértő a Daily Mailnek. – Mindazonáltal nem valószínű, hogy egy fejlett marsi kultúra egy tagjára bukkantunk volna.

A NASA hivatalosan még nem magyarázta a fotót, amiről szakértők már megállapították: kilencven százalék, hogy nem hamisítvány. A legtöbb tudós óvatosan fénytörési jelenségnek, vagy egy furcsa alakú szikla árnyékának vélik a dolgot, míg elvetemült ufókutatók már azt találgatják, hogy úszta meg a különös marsi lény, hogy ennyi felderítő út során rábukkanjunk nemzetségére. Az elméletet, miszerint a ritka légkörű, hideg és barátságtalan bolygón a felszín alatt szerveződött értelmes élet, a tudósok elutasítják. 








Meg az a jo, hogy nem lattak a masik oldalt. :razz::razz::razz: Ugy latom az epitkezes jol halad ! Good job Cpt. !!
Egyebkent hova rohantal? :grin::grin::grin:
Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)



Untitled-8.jpg‎ (1.16 MB, 5 letöltés) 

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-24, 02:41 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,410 


Asszem, elkaptam a fonalat...




__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-24, 03:16 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 502 


attachment.php

Ez kedves.:grin:


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-24, 06:28 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,415 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_....:razz::grin: Egyebkent hova rohantal? :grin::grin::grin:_

Képzeljétek, van egy remek módszer, amivel át lehet jutni a Marsra. De a legnagyobb csoda, amint ott bóklászok -, megláttam, hogy a Marson van szekfűszeg is. Láthatjátok, amint igyekeztem oda. De ha valaki nagyon jó megfigyelő, megláthatja nálam a borosteát is....:mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-24, 09:09 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,038 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_....:razz::grin: Egyebkent hova rohantal? :grin::grin::grin:_


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Képzeljétek, van egy remek módszer, amivel át lehet jutni a Marsra. De a legnagyobb csoda, amint ott bóklászok -, megláttam, hogy a Marson van szekfűszeg is. Láthatjátok, amint igyekeztem oda. De ha valaki nagyon jó megfigyelő, megláthatja nálam a borosteát is....:mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:_

:razz::razz: Igen, tisztan latszik ! :grin: Onnan van a szegfuszeg a temaban is?? Mind marsi?? :grin:
Ha a NASA ezt megszagolja!! ....:grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-24, 09:16 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,038 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Asszem, elkaptam a fonalat...



_


:razz: Mi a baj? nem akarsz a zurbe jonni? :grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-24, 09:17 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,038 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 147192

Ez kedves.:grin:_

A sipalyat majd a masik oldalra tesszuk. :grin::grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 07:52 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,415 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:razz::razz: Igen, tisztan latszik ! :grin: Onnan van a szegfuszeg a temaban is?? Mind marsi?? :grin:
Ha a NASA ezt megszagolja!! ....:grin:_

Óriási felfedezés lesz. Világszenzáció, mert megtudja hogy milyen az igazi szekfűszeges, borsos marsi, borostea. Már az illatától ki lehet gyógyulni az influenza összes törzséből. Még a bennszülöttekből is. Egy a probléma, a Marson kell elfogyasztani, másképp nem hat. Vagy a földön kell marsi körülményeket teremteni és ott meginni a teát. Nagy üzlet lesz. Benne vagytok? Nem kell más, csak egy gumiszoba, s megvannak a marsi körülmények, jöhetnek a paciensek! :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:






Már csak az a kérdés, hogy orosz szamovárban főzzük é -, avagy magyar teafőzőben?
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-29, 05:46 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,554 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Itt lesz a Marsjárművünk. Jó teafőzőnek is. De viszünk teheneket is magunkkal, hogy legyen az útra tejtermék.




_




Megindult az invázió a Marsról. Vagy a Marsra...
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 


Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét




2008-01-29, 10:47 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,496 


A szigetfesztivál tehenét is visszük?






,,Én vagyok a kistehén, ülök a fa tetején..." A Marson is rendezünk Szigetfesztivált, vagy egy Woodstoc-ot...





__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 03:19 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


Na, most aakkor a TEJ egészséges , vagy nem ?
 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 03:19 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


FOUR DAYS LATER ? 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 03:21 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


Borzasztó rossszkedvű ország. 


:mrgreen: Blőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőöööööööööööööööö ööööööööd
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 03:35 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


Totalrecall
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 08:30 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,063 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Totalrecall_

OK!!! ha nem akarod , nem KELL teheneket vinnunk ! ..... az a hir jarja tejugyben, hogy a tej nem egeszseges  masok viszont azt allitjak, hogy igen  a tobbseg pedig tanacstalan , de most, a " totalrecall " -al , azt hiszem ez a kerdes megodottad. 

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 08:32 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_OK!!! ha nem akarod , nem KELL teheneket vinnunk ! ..... az a hir jarja tejugyben, hogy a tej nem egeszseges  masok viszont azt allitjak, hogy igen  a tobbseg pedig tanacstalan , de most, a " totalrecall " -al , azt hiszem ez a kerdes megodottad. _


Na Ügye. 

:grin:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 08:45 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_A szigetfesztivál tehenét is visszük?






,,Én vagyok a kistehén, ülök a fa tetején..." A Marson is rendezünk Szigetfesztivált, vagy egy Woodstoc-ot...




_

De ki fogja csiálni a " képzelt riportot" 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 08:46 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


Zsinnyegtessünk. 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-29, 08:50 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 527 


Viszont a bolondok szigetén kell néhány kecske. 
Kiképzési feladat felismerni, a rúgós és a harapós vég közötti külömbséget. 

A MIR-en is vót kecse. 
Napi programban vót: Gombokhoz nemnyúni, kecskét megetetni. 
:grin:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét




2008-01-29, 09:02 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,055 


Uj problema merult fel.  Ki felejtette fent a muholdat??? :grin: .......es mi van ha " ha nincs szerencsenk" ?? 

*Ha szerencsénk van, az óceánba esik - Felénk tart a műhold*


Pályájának magasságából már több mint 70 kilométert veszített a szerkezet, s jelenleg 280 kilométerre van a Föld felszínétől. Várhatóan február végén, március elején csapódik be a légkörbe, amelynek sűrű rétegében a súrlódás miatt darabokra hullik és elég. Az intenzív hőséget "túlélő" esetleges roncsdarabok valószínűleg a Föld felszínének több mint 70 százalékát borító világóceánba zuhannak - jelentette ki hétfőn Gordon Johndroe, az amerikai nemzetbiztonsági tanács szóvivője. 
Bryan Whitman, a Pentagon szóvivője emlékeztetett arra, hogy az utóbbi 50 év alatt mintegy 17 ezer, ember által készített tárgy hullott vissza a Föld légkörébe, de egyik sem okozott súlyos problémát. 
A legrosszabb eset 1997-ben történt, amikor egy Delta-II rakéta 255 kilogrammos üzemanyagtartálya *egészben maradt,* és Texasban egy farmer *házától 45 méterre csapódott be*. Szakértők szerint a minibusz méretű L-21-es valószínűleg atomjaira hullik és teljesen megsemmisül már a légkörben. *Ha mégsem,* *akkor az jelenthet gondot,* hogy a pályamódosításhoz szükséges, hidrazint tartalmazó rakéta-üzemanyagból egy csepp sem fogyott el eddig. A *hidrazin mérgező* anyag, nagy mennyiségben halált okoz.

Legalabb tegyunk ki egy tablat, hogy : "* A GUMISZOMABA BECSAPODNI TILOS ! " *

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 09:09 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,055 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_De ki fogja csiálni a " képzelt riportot" _

Na vajon ki?? :grin::grin: a kepbol kiindulva.:grin::mrgreen:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-29, 09:15 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,055 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Viszont a bolondok szigetén kell néhány kecske. 
Kiképzési feladat felismerni, a rúgós és a harapós vég közötti külömbséget. 

A MIR-en is vót kecse. 
Napi programban vót: Gombokhoz nemnyúni, kecskét megetetni. 
:grin:_

 Lehet, hogy voltam gyerekkoromban a MIR-en?   vagy csak az egyik rokonunknak volt kecskeje ???

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 04:08 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,461 





Azé ezt a kecske dógot meg köllene fontólni... Ölég veszött jószág vala...
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 09:59 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,447 


A kecskét feltétlenül meg kell honosítani a Marson! Igénytelen és az ottani növényzeten is megél, akárcsak a szamár. Az is kell! A kecske még tejet is ad. Kellenek az állatok a szerves trágyához, hogy termővé tegyük a bolygót. Nagy üzlet lesz ott farmot nyitni. De előbb elmegyünk egy amerikai popfesztiválra riportot készíteni, bár elég, ha csak elképzeljük a riportot.
Végső cél, hogy a Marson gumifa-ültetvényünk legyen. Ugyanis ebből készül majd a marsi gumiszoba!






Irány a Mars!:mrgreen::wink::mrgreen:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 03:46 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 527 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_A kecskét feltétlenül meg kell honosítani a Marson! Igénytelen és az ottani növényzeten is megél, akárcsak a szamár. Az is kell! A kecske még tejet is ad. Kellenek az állatok a szerves trágyához, hogy termővé tegyük a bolygót. Nagy üzlet lesz ott farmot nyitni. De előbb elmegyünk egy amerikai popfesztiválra riportot készíteni, bár elég, ha csak elképzeljük a riportot.
Végső cél, hogy a Marson gumifa-ültetvényünk legyen. Ugyanis ebből készül majd a marsi gumiszoba!






Irány a Mars!:mrgreen::wink::mrgreen:_

No, ennek a kecskének nincs szarva . 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 03:47 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 527 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_ Lehet, hogy voltam gyerekkoromban a MIR-en?   vagy csak az egyik rokonunknak volt kecskeje ???_


Már csak az a kérdés melyik MIR- en lehettél. 

Mert volt több issss. :grin::grin:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 04:52 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,447 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Már csak az a kérdés melyik MIR- en lehettél. 

Mert volt több issss. :grin::grin:_

Hár, a Mir nevű szovjet űrállomáson, asztronauta gyévocska volt Gyöngyi, pazsaluszta. :grin::mrgreen::grin:





__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 08:15 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,055 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Már csak az a kérdés melyik MIR- en lehettél. 

Mert volt több issss. :grin::grin:_

Azt mondtam, hogy ...LEHET !! 

Melyik MIR? Hany MIR-t hivtak "Old goat" nak???? :grin:

Tuesday, 20 March, 2001, 12:24 GMT 
*Japan warns about falling Mir debris*

Japanese residents have been warned to stay indoors to protect themselves against falling debris as the Russian space station Mir breaks up over the Earth. 
( tehat a Japanok figyelmeztettek a lakossagot , hogy maradjanak bent nehogy a fejukre essen a MIR a "ven kecske" )
The spacecraft is expected to fall into the Pacific Ocean - somewhere between New Zealand and Chile - on Friday. 
( ami varhatoan valahol Uj Zeland es Chile kozott esik le) 
Observers admit that there is a possibility that the 15-year-old space station will make landfall in Europe, but a greater risk is for areas of Japan, New Zealand and Australia.
( vagy Europa , Japan Uj Zeland es Australia korul )

Egeszen pontosan behataroltak a "varhato" teruleteket. 

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-30, 08:31 PM 


Rayman





Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Japán lakosokat figyelmeztettek, hogy maradjanak otthon hogy védjék meg magukat azzal szemben, hogy törmeléket vágjanak ki akként az orosz űrállomásként, amit Mir feldarabol a Föld fölött.
Az űrhajóval kapcsolatban arra számítanak, hogy beleesik a Csendes-óceánba - valahol Új-Zéland és Chile között - pénteken.
A megfigyelők elismerik, hogy van egy lehetőség, hogy a 15 éves űrállomás földközelbe érkezést fog csinálni Európában, de egy nagyobb kockázat támogatja Japan, Új-Zéland területeit és Ausztrália...............

Ez időugrás volt ? Hol jártál az elmúlt 10 évben. 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét




2008-01-30, 08:33 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Hát akkor én megyek az Apolló 13 legénységének szólni. Vigyázkogggyanak. :grin::grin:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:34 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 





*Időzavar* 
Szép estét mindenkinek, aki reggel olvassa,.
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:34 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Bábeli csűrcsavar. :grin::grin::grin:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:35 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Gyöngyi54 kiss
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:37 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Hár, a Mir nevű szovjet űrállomáson, asztronauta gyévocska volt Gyöngyi, pazsaluszta. :grin::mrgreen::grin:




_

Ez biztos ? 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:37 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,058 


Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Már csak az a kérdés melyik MIR- en lehettél. _

_Mert volt több issss. :grin::grin:_

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Hár, a Mir nevű szovjet űrállomáson, asztronauta gyévocska volt Gyöngyi, pazsaluszta. :grin::mrgreen::grin:
_

Na jol van okosok,.....nem voltam MIR-en , de a kecske igaz. ! :grin::grin::grin:






Pont ilyen volt, mint amit Alberth kecskeszakerto betett ide. :grin::razz:
Mellesleg megjegyzem, hogy a NASA iss - a Mars fele keszul, kecskejuk ugyan nincs  de jo lesz veluk vigyazni. Bar az egeszseges versenyszellem hasznos dolog. :grin::grin:






Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:41 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,058 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Japán lakosokat figyelmeztettek, hogy maradjanak otthon hogy védjék meg magukat azzal szemben, hogy törmeléket vágjanak ki akként az orosz űrállomásként, amit Mir feldarabol a Föld fölött.
Az űrhajóval kapcsolatban arra számítanak, hogy beleesik a Csendes-óceánba - valahol Új-Zéland és Chile között - pénteken.
A megfigyelők elismerik, hogy van egy lehetőség, hogy a 15 éves űrállomás földközelbe érkezést fog csinálni Európában, de egy nagyobb kockázat támogatja Japan, Új-Zéland területeit és Ausztrália...............

Ez időugrás volt ? Hol jártál az elmúlt 10 évben. _

Becsapodo muhold + kecske ??? :grin::grin: Mi kellett volna, hogy az eszembe jusson??

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:42 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Alberth ! Dobjunk össze egy kecske meghajtású zűrhajót .

Menjünk gyorst a Marsra, mert ez a NASA. nevű manus meg akar előzni minket. 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:45 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Becsapodo muhold + kecske ??? :grin::grin: Mi kellett volna, hogy az eszembe jusson??_


Kisködmön. :grin:

Vagy egy rezidensvírus. 


Szerintem mind a kettő idevág. 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-30, 08:47 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


BarnaKecske1_800.jpg

__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét




2008-01-30, 08:48 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Csatolás 148365

Hogy legyen fehér pilóta iissss.:grin:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:50 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


caphir.jpg Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 148365

Hogy legyen fehér pilóta iissss.:grin:_



__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:53 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


kecske.jpg

Marsbéli kecskénk. 

Sötétben ellenfénynél nem látszik a színe. Nem csinálunk etnikai kérdést az első marsbéli kecske színéből.

__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:54 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


mosoly_kecske.jpg

Sztárkecskénk. :mrgreen:

__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-30, 08:57 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


1.jpg

Vén kecske is megnyalja a VILLANYPÁSZTORT ! :grin::grin:

__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 10:51 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,454 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Alberth ! Dobjunk össze egy kecske meghajtású zűrhajót .

Menjünk gyorst a Marsra, mert ez a NASA. nevű manus meg akar előzni minket. _

A NASA nem sok vizet fog zavarni nekünk. Ők már a zsebünkben vannak. Lekenyereztem őket egy kecskefarmmal, így a Vénuszra mennek a Mars helyett. A Marson hidegek az éjszakák, így a kecske mellett kell bekecske is. Fiúknak, lányoknak íme az űrbekecske.:mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:








__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 02:05 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 528 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_A NASA nem sok vizet fog zavarni nekünk. Ők már a zsebünkben vannak. Lekenyereztem őket egy kecskefarmmal, így a Vénuszra mennek a Mars helyett. A Marson hidegek az éjszakák, így a kecske mellett kell bekecske is. Fiúknak, lányoknak íme az űrbekecske.:mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:







_

Kisködmön ? 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 02:22 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,454 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Kisködmön ? _

Inkább űrruha. A szkafanderek is kész vannak hozzá. Én kötöttem őket sajátkezűleg. :grin::mrgreen::grin:











__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 03:31 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,486 


Barátságos bennszülöttek ezek a marslakók?





Talán vinni kellene valamilyen önvédelmi fegyvert... -->




__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-01-31, 04:50 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,554 


Az élelmezésről gondoskodik valaki?



:grin::grin::grin:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 


Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét




2008-01-31, 08:32 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,063 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Az élelmezésről gondoskodik valaki?



:grin::grin::grin:_


:razz::razz::razz: Ez nagyon aranyos !! ......talan a "beszerzest" kellene rabizni.:grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-31, 08:59 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,063 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 148367

Marsbéli kecskénk. 

Sötétben ellenfénynél nem látszik a színe. Nem csinálunk etnikai kérdést az első marsbéli kecske színéből._


:razz::razz::razz: Ez egy halom kecske!! Arra persze vigyaznunk kellene, hogy mit mondunk a kecskeknek a Mars-rol, mert lehet, hogy amikor a "hej ho, hollari hopla ho" utan kiderul, hogy a "zold retbol"semmi nem igaz, jobb ha felvesszuk a nyulcipot. :grin::grin:




:grin::mrgreen:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-01-31, 09:09 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,063 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Alberth ! Dobjunk össze egy kecske meghajtású zűrhajót ._

_Menjünk gyorst a Marsra, mert ez a NASA. nevű manus meg akar előzni minket. _



Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_A NASA nem sok vizet fog zavarni nekünk. Ők már a zsebünkben vannak. Lekenyereztem őket egy kecskefarmmal, így a Vénuszra mennek a Mars helyett. A Marson hidegek az éjszakák, így a kecske mellett kell bekecske is. Fiúknak, lányoknak íme az űrbekecske.:mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:







_

Kiskodmon??  
Na jo, valakinek elobb-utobb meg kell mondania.:grin: Cpt. ! a Te kecsked egy szamar. :grin: 
Akarhanyszor meglatom, mindig a Bessenyei jut az eszembe, hogy " Esztendo multaval megjottem Gyurkaval ! :razz::razz: es Sara asszony, Sara asszony, ideje, hogy part valasszon ! " " :mrgreen:
.






Jo , hogy a Marsra mi megyunk. En ugyis a Venuszrol jottem.:grin:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-01, 01:16 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,554 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
Alberth ! Dobjunk össze egy kecske meghajtású zűrhajót .

Menjünk gyorst a Marsra, mert ez a NASA. nevű manus meg akar előzni minket. 





Kiskodmon??  
Na jo, valakinek elobb-utobb meg kell mondania.:grin: Cpt. ! a Te kecsked egy szamar. :grin: 
Akarhanyszor meglatom, mindig a Bessenyei jut az eszembe, hogy " Esztendo multaval megjottem Gyurkaval ! :razz::razz: es *Sara asszony, Sara asszony, ideje, hogy part valasszon *! " " :mrgreen:
.






Jo , hogy a Marsra mi megyunk. En ugyis a Venuszrol jottem.:grin:_





__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-01, 01:19 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,554 


Esetleg vihetnénk kétlábú lovakat... kevesebb zab is elég nekik.:wink:




__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-01, 02:43 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,496 


A lú kényes állat. Pesze, ha a marsiak megtámadnak nem ártanak az öreg csatamének. A szárnyascsacsi azért lenne jó, mert igénytelen, pótolja az űrhajót és még verset is írhatunk a hátán útközben. Valamint tudja az utat a marsi parnasszusra is. Ott Mars múzsái össze-vissza csókolgatnak majd minket. Egyébként használnak rúzst? Ki tudja?





__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-01, 08:50 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,063 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_



_




:grin::grin::razz:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-01, 09:07 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,063 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_A lú kényes állat. Pesze, ha a marsiak megtámadnak nem ártanak az öreg csatamének. A szárnyascsacsi azért lenne jó, mert igénytelen, pótolja az űrhajót és még verset is írhatunk a hátán útközben. Valamint tudja az utat a marsi parnasszusra is. Ott Mars múzsái össze-vissza csókolgatnak majd minket. Egyébként használnak rúzst? Ki tudja?




_


Azt hiszem teves a zirany Kapitaaaany....... Kapitaaaaany... :razz::razz::razz:






Szerintem ha muzsakkal akarsz talalkozni a Venusz fele kellene menni........:wink:

Talan 3 an ugorjatok el a Venuszra . Nekem most el kell mennem, de mire visszaertek en is visszajovok.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdk_1WX3uGU :..:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-02, 01:20 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,554 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Azt hiszem teves a zirany Kapitaaaany....... Kapitaaaaany... :razz::razz::razz:






Szerintem ha muzsakkal akarsz talalkozni a Venusz fele kellene menni........:wink:

Talan 3 an ugorjatok el a Venuszra . Nekem most el kell mennem, de mire visszaertek en is visszajovok.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdk_1WX3uGU :..:_

Ajvé... ha világkörüli útra mégy... mit kezdünk itt nélküled...




__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.* 

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-02-02, 05:33 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,075 






Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Ajvé... ha világkörüli útra mégy... mit kezdünk itt nélküled...



_


Nem, nem vilagkoruli, de eleg keves szamot irnak arrol, hogy nekem el kell utazni de nektek jo utat a Marsra a szarnyasszamaron.( ??) :grin::razz::grin: Ebbe legalabb volt egy zurhajoszeru, nem beszelve a video komoly eszmei mondanivalojarol, miszerint nem kellene nekunk is egy akvarium itt a Gumiszomaban amikor a halak szabadon rohangalnak??? :grin:
























































Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét




2008-02-02, 05:59 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,593 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Nem, nem vilagkoruli, de eleg keves szamot irnak arrol, hogy nekem el kell utazni de nektek jo utat a Marsra a szarnyasszamaron.( ??) :grin::razz::grin: Ebbe legalabb volt egy zurhajoszeru, nem beszelve a video komoly eszmei mondanivalojarol, miszerint nem kellene nekunk is egy akvarium itt a Gumiszomaban amikor a halak szabadon rohangalnak??? :grin:





















































_

Egy akváriumon ne múljon a dolog, tessék:




A hitelkártyádat mindenesetre vidd magaddal.



:grin:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-03, 02:27 PM 
svirag




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Feb 2008
Hol: Solymár
Üzenet: 22 
Blog bejegyzés: 1


*Gumiszoma* 
Itt jó mert mindenki megértő

sviragNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet svirag részéreMutasd svirag összes üzenetétBlog Megtekintése

​




2008-02-03, 04:28 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,593 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *svirag* 

 
_Itt jó mert mindenki megértő_

Először értsd meg önmagadat. Lám, most már a világ is megért.:razz:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-03, 05:21 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 538 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *svirag* 

 
_Itt jó mert mindenki megértő_

És ez biztosss.:razz:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-03, 05:22 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 538 


Csak az APEH. nem. megértő.
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-03, 05:31 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,542 


Azt hiszem teves a zirany Kapitaaaany....... Kapitaaaaany... :razz::razz::razz:






Szerintem ha muzsakkal akarsz talalkozni a Venusz fele kellene menni........:wink:






Íme, Marsi Anikó mégsem férfi, pedig ő nem földi, hanem marsi! Tehát azt a pirosfedeles könyvet megtévesztésül írta Mo-Ce-Tung a magyaroknak. Nehogy előbb küldjünk űrhajót a Marsra, mint ők. De a Marson igenis vannak nők, a madarak azt csipogják, hogy sok ott a pszichológus- és pszichiárternő.





__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-05, 06:36 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 538 


Mi a csoda ellentétje? 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-05, 06:54 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,542 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Mi a csoda ellentétje? _

A szokványos, hétköznapi. De a 2 nincs egyenlő arányban. Kicsike csoda, óriási szokványos. Még jó, hogy vannak azért csodák, pl. hogy én itt vagyok. :grin::grin::grin:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-06, 04:04 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,593 


És Isten megteremté az egót... és látá, hogy elhibázta vala...:wink:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-02-07, 04:23 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 535 


bunvadasz.gif

Étitek?

__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét




2008-02-07, 04:38 PM 


böbike




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2006
Hol: Pest megye
Üzenet: 4,590 


Látom, még mindig egyhelyben jártok, nem késtem le semmiről...:0:
Most az életben hajtom a hülyéket, ha végeztem jövök....itt jobb
__________________
*UJ TAGOKNAK SEGITSEG: MIELŐTT KÉRDEZEL, (kérlek) OLVASD EL!* #*1* Klikkelj az egyesre 

böbikeNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet böbike részéreMutasd böbike összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-07, 06:21 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,506 


Aki nem lép egyszerre, nem kap rétest estére! Gyakoroljuk a helyben járást, hogy egyszerre lépjünk. A Marson ugyanis díszmenetben vonulunk be a legközelebbi városba. Kell egy tamburmajor, majoretjelmezek és botok.






Ki akar az élen menetelni?





__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-07, 06:55 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,574 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 149558

Étitek?_

Kristálytisztán.




__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-08, 07:46 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,506 







A Marson nélkülözhetetlen a csizma viselete. Egyébként most gondolkodom a koreográfián. Lehet hogy én leszek a cintányér mellett.
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 03:08 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,506 


Mi történt? Elutaztatok a kapitány nélkül? Sehol senki! Pedig már két napja gyakorlom a majorette-lépéseket.
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 04:03 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,574 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_
A Marson nélkülözhetetlen a csizma viselete. Egyébként most gondolkodom a koreográfián. Lehet hogy én leszek a cintányér mellett._

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Mi történt? Elutaztatok a kapitány nélkül? Sehol senki! Pedig már két napja gyakorlom a majorette-lépéseket._

Várjuk a koreográfiát.




__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 06:24 PM 
bogaras




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: Észak-Pest-Külső
Üzenet: 899 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Mi történt? Elutaztatok a kapitány nélkül? Sehol senki! Pedig már két napja gyakorlom a majorette-lépéseket._

Ruhád van már ? Ujjatlan felső, rövid szoknya, fehér csizma :mrgreen:
__________________
_*Minden normális ember bogaras egy kicsit.....vagy nagyon......*_
*Tizenéves koromban azt gondoltam, milyen soká lesz míg megöregszem - ma tudom, már akkor öreg voltam... :sad:
*

bogarasNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet bogaras részéreMutasd bogaras összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 09:25 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,068 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 149558

Étitek?_


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Kristálytisztán.



_

Ertjuk??? ......kristalytisztan? :razz::razz::razz: Ez volt a valasz a csodara? 

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




Tegnap, 09:34 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,068 




alberth írta:


> Aki nem lép egyszerre, nem kap rétest estére! Gyakoroljuk a helyben járást, hogy egyszerre lépjünk.
> 
> A helyben jarast gyakoroljuk ??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ...azt hittem ebben vagyunk a legjobbak. :razz::razz::razz:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-02-09, 09:51 PM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,076 


Walk of fame





*Charles Chaplin's star *



Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét




2008-02-10, 04:08 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,598 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
Csatolás 149558

Étitek?




Ertjuk??? ......kristalytisztan? :razz::razz::razz: Ez volt a valasz a csodara? _

A hang nélküli videóra értettem.:wink::razz:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-10, 09:51 AM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,076 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 _
_Csatolás 149558

Étitek?_

_Ertjuk??? ......kristalytisztan? :razz::razz::razz: Ez volt a valasz a csodara? _

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_A hang nélküli videóra értettem.:wink::razz:_

:razz::razz::razz: Te ertetted a hang nelkuli videot??.... :sad:...ugy latszik valami problema van a heten velem. Pl. tegnap volt Abigel nap. Most unnepelunk vagy nem ?? :grin::wink:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-10, 12:18 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,553 


Rakjunk egy nagy tábortüzet és ünnepeljük meg a Valentin napot.






Közben a majorete-koreográfiát leírom.
1. felállunk alakzaba
2. helyben járás
3. tűzön járás
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-10, 04:50 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,598 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 

:razz::razz::razz: Te ertetted a hang nelkuli videot??.... :sad:...ugy latszik valami problema van a heten velem. Pl. tegnap volt Abigel nap. Most unnepelunk vagy nem ?? :grin::wink:_

Teljesen világos volt.:grin:
Ünnepelhetsz bármit bármikor.:razz:
Az Abigél napot is. Ha van ilyen nevű ismerősöd.:mrgreen:
Ámbár (nem a hasonnevű tanár úr) akkor is ünnepelheted, ha nincs. Ürügynek kiválló.:wink::grin:
A Valentin-nap is jó ürügy.




Nekem speciel egy Valentine nevű ismerősöm sincs.
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-10, 04:53 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,598 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Rakjunk egy nagy tábortüzet és ünnepeljük meg a Valentin napot.
Közben a majorete-koreográfiát leírom.
1. felállunk alakzaba
2. helyben járás
3. tűzön járás_

Kimaradt a Canossa járás.
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-10, 07:45 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 538 


Nálam van hang. 

Telepatikusan kell hallani. :grin:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-11, 02:02 AM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,076 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Nálam van hang. 

Telepatikusan kell hallani. :grin:_

:razz: Oh, szoval telepatikusan kell hallgatni ....:razz:...na erre nem gondoltam :wink: Igy mar nekem is kristalytiszta..:mrgreen:

Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-11, 02:09 AM 


Gyongyi54




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 1,076 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Rakjunk egy nagy tábortüzet és ünnepeljük meg a Valentin napot._
_Közben a majorete-koreográfiát leírom._
_1. felállunk alakzaba_
_2. helyben járás_
_3. tűzön járás_


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Kimaradt a Canossa járás._

:mrgreen: ?? Eleg katonas Valentine napra keszul a Cpt. Vajon mi az oka a rideg tartasnak?? :razz::razz:

Meg jo , hogy elutazok megint



mert nem tudom, hogy, hogy kell felallni alakzatba , :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: de van egy erzesem, hogy nem igy. :mrgreen:

Happy Valentine day !!












:..:





Gyongyi54Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Gyongyi54 részéreMutasd Gyongyi54 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-11, 02:27 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,598 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Meg jo , hogy elutazok megint



mert nem tudom, hogy, hogy kell felallni alakzatba , :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: de van egy erzesem, hogy nem igy. :mrgreen:_

Ez nem ér, mindig csak utazni... és még a kottákat se raktad rendbe.:wink:
Itt egy alternatív közlekedési eszköz:




A Redneck girl-ek ezzel furikáznak. Csak tudnám, hogy mi fán teremnek.
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

2008-02-11, 02:28 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,579 


Bálint, vagy Valentin? Ezt itt a kérdés! Valami bűzlik a gumiszobában! És Machbet napján mivel fogjuk egymást megajándékozni?
Én mindenkinek adok majd egy kis Shakespeare-t.:grin::mrgreen::grin:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 


alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét




2008-02-11, 02:57 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 543 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:razz: Oh, szoval telepatikusan kell hallgatni ....:razz:...na erre nem gondoltam :wink: Igy mar nekem is kristalytiszta..:mrgreen:_


Üüüü, üüü ü űűűŰ, Ű ! 

Ez Rayman nyelven. gyogyesmogyesz..hu:grin:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-11, 03:00 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 543 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Bálint, vagy Valentin? Ezt itt a kérdés! Valami bűzlik a gumiszobában! És Machbet napján mivel fogjuk egymást megajándékozni?
Én mindenkinek adok majd egy kis Shakespeare-t.:grin::mrgreen::grin:_

Kis feredeszemű csávó a WC-ben. " Hű de büdííí, onetacmy spray majd elonyomja" és az orrodat is tisztícsssa !!!!!!!!:grin:

Minközben a család a vacsoránál várja a Dr. House legújjjabbb részét. Jóétvágyat magyar népség .:555:

Mit írna erről a Willám Shakesperae ???? DDD !!
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-12, 03:47 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,579 


Tegnap megszavazták az új egészségügyi törvényt. Hol van a garancia a gumiszoba-lakók színvonalas ellátására? Vigyázzunk, ki ne kerüljünk a rendszerből, mert mi alaposan rászorulunk a 90%-os szellemi rokkantság megállapítására. Ezért mindenki legyen résen! Addig is mi lenne, ha vizitdíjat szednék itt? Ki szavazza meg, hogy minden hozzászóláskor fizessetek nekem 300 Ft vizitdíjat? A dobozdíjtól nagyvonalúan eltekintenék. A beszedett vizitdíj 1%-át visszaforgatnám a rendszerbe és ezzel a gumiszobát támogatnám. :grin::mrgreen::grin:





__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-12, 05:00 PM 
bogaras




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: Észak-Pest-Külső
Üzenet: 950 


Arra kéne vigyázni, nehogy az a sok "okos" ember kintről bejöjjön a kis szobácskánkba !:,,: Még a végén ránk hozzák a rontást, meg az apeh-et.
__________________
_*Minden normális ember bogaras egy kicsit.....vagy nagyon......*_
*Tizenéves koromban azt gondoltam, milyen soká lesz míg megöregszem - ma tudom, már akkor öreg voltam... :sad:
*

bogarasNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet bogaras részéreMutasd bogaras összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-13, 04:58 AM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,646 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Tegnap megszavazták az új egészségügyi törvényt. Hol van a garancia a gumiszoba-lakók színvonalas ellátására? Vigyázzunk, ki ne kerüljünk a rendszerből, mert mi alaposan rászorulunk a 90%-os szellemi rokkantság megállapítására. Ezért mindenki legyen résen! Addig is mi lenne, ha vizitdíjat szednék itt? Ki szavazza meg, hogy minden hozzászóláskor fizessetek nekem 300 Ft vizitdíjat? A dobozdíjtól nagyvonalúan eltekintenék. A beszedett vizitdíj 1%-át visszaforgatnám a rendszerbe és ezzel a gumiszobát támogatnám. :grin::mrgreen::grin:




_

Na de jó Kapiten, hogy szednéd be a díjat így, hátrakötött kézzel?
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-13, 04:32 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,579 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Na de jó Kapiten, hogy szednéd be a díjat így, hátrakötött kézzel?_

Előre van kötve és hátul vannak a masnik. A kép félreérthető, olyan, mintha bolond lennék, pedig csak azért van a kezem lekötve, hogy leszokjak a körömrágásról. Ha ideges vagyok tövig lerágom és mindig ideges vagyok. Így még megmenthető a kezem, mert majdnem megettem. :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-13, 04:35 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,646 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Előre van kötve és hátul vannak a masnik. A kép félreérthető, olyan, mintha bolond lennék, pedig csak azért van a kezem lekötve, hogy leszokjak a körömrágásról. Ha ideges vagyok tövig lerágom és mindig ideges vagyok. Így még megmenthető a kezem, mert majdnem megettem. :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:_

Ajajj, kezdel belebonyolódni.:wink: Szóval hogyan akarsz egy majdnem tövig lerágott és megevett kézzel vizitdíjat átvenni mon Captain?
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-14, 02:32 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 543 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *bogaras* 

 
_Arra kéne vigyázni, nehogy az a sok "okos" ember kintről bejöjjön a kis szobácskánkba !:,,: Még a végén ránk hozzák a rontást, meg az apeh-et._

Az utóbbit már nem tudja, nálam laknak. :mrgreen:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




2008-02-14, 02:34 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 543 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Na de jó Kapiten, hogy szednéd be a díjat így, hátrakötött kézzel?_


Ajánlja fel adójának 1% . a "gumicoma megmentésére" közalapítvány részére. :mrgreen:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

Ma, 02:34 AM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 543 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Na de jó Kapiten, hogy szednéd be a díjat így, hátrakötött kézzel?_


És ha viszket valamije? Az nagyobb gáz. 
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 


RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét




Ma, 10:18 AM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,564 


Bizony, még az erőszakoskodó hölgyeket is kerülnöm kell, mert ez mégsem egy védőgumiszoba.:mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




Ma, 03:00 PM 


Abigel573




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Mar 2007
Hol: Óbuda, Magyarország
Üzenet: 3,616 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Ajánlja fel adójának 1% . a "gumicoma megmentésére" közalapítvány részére. :mrgreen:_

Felajánlom a március 1 után zsebemben maradt 1 és 2 Ft-osok összegét.:mrgreen:
__________________
*A valódi Guru nem a kék ég magasságaiban él. Szívünk legmélyén lakik.




Kétszer nem léphetsz ugyanabba a folyóba (Hérakleitosz), ám néha egyszer sem (Théna).




*

Abigel573Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Abigel573 részéreMutasd Abigel573 összes üzenetét

​




Ma, 03:07 PM 


alberth




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Aug 2006
Hol: Debrecen
Üzenet: 10,564 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Felajánlom a március 1 után zsebemben maradt 1 és 2 Ft-osok összegét.:mrgreen:_






Én 50-es címletet ajánlok fel, mert nagyvonalú vagyok és a kezem is sikerült kiszabadítani. Gyűjtsünk az utazásra! Jelentkezzék a pénztáros! Becsületes legyen ám! :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:
__________________
:razz: Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk...! :smile: 

alberthNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet alberth részéreMutasd alberth összes üzenetét

​




Ma, 03:18 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 543 


Pistike áll a pöcegödör mellett és hangosan sír. 
Megáll mellette egy rendőr és megkérdi.
-Miért sírsz Pistike ?
-Bele esett az anyám ! 
Válaszol a gyerek.
A rendőr azonnal fejest ugrik és kezdi túrni a szennygödör alját.
A tizedik merülés után kimászik és sajnálkozva mondja a gyereknek.
- Nem találom az anyádat .
Erre Pistike: 
- Akkor nem kell a csavar sem !:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




Ma, 03:27 PM 


Rayman




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2007
Üzenet: 543 


Gumicoma mindennapok. :razz:
- Vigyázzon, nincs is víz az öntözőkannájában! - figyelmezteti az orvos a virágokat öntöző beteget.
- Nem látja doktor úr, hogy ezek művirágok?
__________________
Mit te gondolsz? Ki te vagy ? 

RaymanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Rayman részéreMutasd Rayman összes üzenetét

​




Ma, 04:02 PM 
bogaras




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: Észak-Pest-Külső
Üzenet: 937 


"Na de jó Kapiten, hogy szednéd be a díjat így, hátrakötött kézzel?"

Ha a vizitdíjat nem is, de a felest így is be tudja nyelni:mrgreen:
__________________
_*Minden normális ember bogaras egy kicsit.....vagy nagyon......*_
*Tizenéves koromban azt gondoltam, milyen soká lesz míg megöregszem - ma tudom, már akkor öreg voltam... :sad:
*

bogarasNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet bogaras részéreMutasd bogaras összes üzenetét

​




Ma, 04:04 PM 
bogaras




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: Észak-Pest-Külső
Üzenet: 937 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Bizony, még az erőszakoskodó hölgyeket is kerülnöm kell, mert ez mégsem egy védőgumiszoba.:mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:_

Hmmm, milyen lehet, ha egy gumiszobában különböző nemű egyének kölcsönösen erőszakoskodnak egy kicsit egymással \\m/
__________________
_*Minden normális ember bogaras egy kicsit.....vagy nagyon......*_
*Tizenéves koromban azt gondoltam, milyen soká lesz míg megöregszem - ma tudom, már akkor öreg voltam... :sad:
*

​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

Rayman írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > De, belenéztem. A tekintetem benne volt.
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

#*1087*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Rayman írta:
> 
> 
> > Tehat ezt talaltam a ladaba amikor beleneztem. Tehat a hozzaszolasok meg sem vesztek el. Erdekes.
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Gyöngyi, te nem tervező vagy, hanem varázsló.:656:
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 25)

Akkó zsinnyegtesünk.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem Abigel,....... nem volt varazslat, de lehet, hogy csak mi ertjuk, hogy mi van, mert mi tudjuk, hogy mi a zsinnyegtetes. !!
> ...


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > Egyelőre ennyit, a részletek kidolgozásáért a rektor a felelős.
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > A végén még felvételi eljárásrendszert kell kidolgozni, mindenki be akar majd jönni.:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Itt _c_l a gumiszoma levegőjének fajlagos hőkapacitása, _c_g a vízgőzé; _c_r a fajlagos párolgáshő. A nedves levegő entalpia-növekedése egyenlő a hőközlések összegével: 




Ha ezt elosztjuk a levegő _m_l tömegével, a fajlagos entalpiát kapjuk: 




ahol _y_ a nyomás tömegaránya (az abszolút zsinnyegtetés tartalom). Így





:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 26)

Szeretnem megjegyezni, hogy a zsinnyegtetes metodikajanak kialakitasa Abigel javaslata volt. 
Nem szeretnek idegen IQ-kal ekeskedni.
Rektor Rayman ertekezesevel tokeletes egyetertek. Megis felmerul egy kerdes bennem. Hogyan bizonyosodhatunk meg arról, hogy Gumiszomaban felallitott alapelvek valamint az absolut zsinnyegtetes tartalom a Gumiszomatol nagy távolságban pl.a foldon kivul is- valamint a canadahun kulonbozo idozonaiban is érvényesek? 
Nem kellene e az urben is elvégezni a kísérleteket? Erre en az mondom, hogy “haha” szerencsére nem! 
Cpt. Alberth Marson torteno megfigyelései alapján igen biztosak vagyunk abban, hogy a zsinnyegtetes általunk ismert törvényei a látható univerzumban mindenhol érvényesek. Az, hogy a fény és a többi részecske, amely nagy távolságból érkezik hozzánk, annyira hasonlít ahhoz, amit a közeli forrásokból látunk hozzánk érkezni, jól bizonyítja, hogy* a* *zsinnyegtetes törvényei nem változnak a távolsággal valamint ervenyesek a canadahun kulonbozo idozonaiban is*. És hogy a távoli forrásokból érkezo fényt olyan hosszú ido múlva látjuk, azt jelenti, hogy a Gumiszoma valamint az absolut zsinnyegtetesi tartalom feltehetoen nem változnak sokat (ha egyáltalán) az ido múlásával sem. Bar vannak olyan elméletek, amelyek a Gumiszoma apró, de kiszámítható változásait jósoltak a hely és a az ido függvényében, senki nem gondolja komolyan, hogy a zsinnyegtetes törvénye sokat és össze-vissza változik a univerzum különbözo helyein vagy fuggvenye lenne a canadahun kulonbozo idozonainak.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 26)

Ezt már szeretem. Végre valami komoly dologgal is foglalkozunk behatóan.:mrgreen:
Ne feledkezzen meg rektor Rayman az IQ-n alapuló felvételi ponthatár körültekintő és mindenre kiterjedő megállapításától, mert félő hogy bizonyos kétesen magasabb IQ-val rendelkező személyek esetén a zsinnyegtetési energia gumiszobában tapasztalható koncentrált szubsztanciája deviáns folyamatok kialakulásához vezethet, amit mindenképpen kerülni javasolok.


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 26)

A gumiszoba lakóinak nem árt ha tudják, mi is az a gumi, mert még véletlenül összekerverhetik a kecskével.

A kaucsuk egyes növények tejnedvéből nyerhető gumiszerű anyag.
A kaucsuknak, mint a gumi alapanyagának megismerése a maya kultúra kialakulása előtti időkre vezethető vissza. Kr.e. 1500-500 között egy ősi nép élt a mexikói öböl déli partvidékén, a dzsungelben. Ezt a népet a környező népek olméknak, kaucsukembereknek vagy más fordításban a „gumi föld” lakóinak nevezték. Ugyanis az olmékok fedezték fel, hogy az őserdőben található fák gyantás nedvét rugalmas golyókká lehet gyúrni.

/akkor még nem fedezték fel a gumiszobát, de a fejlődés nem állt meg.../


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 26)

alberth írta:


> A gumiszoba lakóinak nem árt ha tudják, mi is az a gumi, mert még véletlenül összekerverhetik a kecskével.
> 
> A kaucsuk egyes növények tejnedvéből nyerhető gumiszerű anyag.
> A kaucsuknak, mint a gumi alapanyagának megismerése a maya kultúra kialakulása előtti időkre vezethető vissza. Kr.e. 1500-500 között egy ősi nép élt a mexikói öböl déli partvidékén, a dzsungelben. Ezt a népet a környező népek olméknak, kaucsukembereknek vagy más fordításban a „gumi föld” lakóinak nevezték. Ugyanis az olmékok fedezték fel, hogy az őserdőben található fák gyantás nedvét rugalmas golyókká lehet gyúrni.
> ...


Akkor a kecske az egy növény?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Természetesen szakember gárdát kell megbíznunk, az időzónák zsinnyegtetési csúszásának kérdésében. 


Csatolás megtekintése 153413

Seven of nine Asztrometriai labor.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 153414
Kes és a Doki.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 153415

Belana a GÉPÉSZ.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 153422
Neelix


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 153428

Tom Paris. Csajok vigyázat, szívtipró pilóta.!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 153430

Chakotay A biztonságos tiszt.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Gumiszoma.


Minden ellenállás hasztalan. Minden belépőt asszimilálunk.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 153431

A csapat ! 


Nincs cicó.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

alberth írta:


> A gumiszoba lakóinak nem árt ha tudják, mi is az a gumi, mert még véletlenül összekerverhetik a kecskével.
> 
> A kaucsuk egyes növények tejnedvéből nyerhető gumiszerű anyag.
> A kaucsuknak, mint a gumi alapanyagának megismerése a maya kultúra kialakulása előtti időkre vezethető vissza. Kr.e. 1500-500 között egy ősi nép élt a mexikói öböl déli partvidékén, a dzsungelben. Ezt a népet a környező népek olméknak, kaucsukembereknek vagy más fordításban a „gumi föld” lakóinak nevezték. Ugyanis az olmékok fedezték fel, hogy az őserdőben található fák gyantás nedvét rugalmas golyókká lehet gyúrni.
> ...




csak csendesen, mert ez egy NaSA. titok.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 26)

Miért nem lehetnek a Marson kacsák is ??? 

Mongyuk fúrós kacsa.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 26)

Rayman írta:


> Miért nem lehetnek a Marson kacsák is ???
> 
> Mongyuk fúrós kacsa.


Árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép változat?


----------



## Titke (2008 Február 27)

Neki sikerült...átfurta magát...


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 27)

Bocsánat, nem láttad a gumikacsámat? Anerujau kutatók az alaszkai zoológiai kutatóbázison rájöttek, hogy a marson élnek kacsák. Sikerült is egy példányt téridőhajlítással a földre transzportálni. Ekkor derült ki, hogy a marsi kacsák gumiból vannak. A bolygó ritka légköréhez a gumikacsa ugyanis jobban tud alkalmazkodni. Az evolúció gumiszívet adományozott nekik, így rugalmasak, szívósak és vulkanizálhatóak. Mindez nem jó hír a gasztronómiának!


----------



## Toma_ (2008 Február 27)

Szívesen olvasnék a gumimacik eredetéről is. 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 153642

Meg kell vizsgálnunk tudományosan. Előtetesen annyit: ÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍMMMÁÁÁÁDÓÓÓÓÓÓM !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 27)

alberth írta:


> Bocsánat, nem láttad a gumikacsámat? Anerujau kutatók az alaszkai zoológiai kutatóbázison rájöttek, hogy a marson élnek kacsák. Sikerült is egy példányt téridőhajlítással a földre transzportálni. Ekkor derült ki, hogy a marsi kacsák gumiból vannak. A bolygó ritka légköréhez a gumikacsa ugyanis jobban tud alkalmazkodni. Az evolúció gumiszívet adományozott nekik, így rugalmasak, szívósak és vulkanizálhatóak. Mindez nem jó hír a gasztronómiának!




Furós kacsa. 




Majdnem gummikaccsa. 

Ém láttamm.hu


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 153645


Jíííhá !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 153648

Holla !!!!!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 153649

Jóarczu


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 153650


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 153651


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 27)

Toma_ írta:


> Szívesen olvasnék a gumimacik eredetéről is.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zWykQ8Xc6w


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 27)

Megtudtam egy titkot. A NASA kifejlesztette a Marson viselhető űrruhát. Ennek lényege, hogy az emberen legyen egy jókora rózsaszín gumibugyi. Ugyanis a marslakóknál ez a hétköznapi viselet, mert evolúciós hiba miatt állandóan megy a hasuk. Nos, ha felöltjük a gumibugyit mi is, akkor úgy el lehet vegyülni közöttük, hogy észre sem vesznek minket, marsonkívülieket. Legfeljebb a bugyink szaga kíméletesebb, de ennek kiküszöbölésére már történnek kísérletek, bűzsprék használata által. Én már megkergettem néhány gumikacsát is a marsi tűzhányó kráterében. Jó sport ez!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 28)

alberth írta:


> Megtudtam egy titkot. A NASA kifejlesztette a Marson viselhető űrruhát. Ennek lényege, hogy az emberen legyen egy jókora rózsaszín gumibugyi. Ugyanis a marslakóknál ez a hétköznapi viselet, mert evolúciós hiba miatt állandóan megy a hasuk. Nos, ha felöltjük a gumibugyit mi is, akkor úgy el lehet vegyülni közöttük, hogy észre sem vesznek minket, marsonkívülieket. Legfeljebb a bugyink szaga kíméletesebb, de ennek kiküszöbölésére már történnek kísérletek, bűzsprék használata által. Én már megkergettem néhány gumikacsát is a marsi tűzhányó kráterében. Jó sport ez!




Mikropaleontológiai kísérleteket is folytattá ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 153694

Melyik kráteren kergetted ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 153700

Ühm,  Szóva telepes vagyol.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 28)

Toma_ írta:


> Szívesen olvasnék a gumimacik eredetéről is.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ


 
"Mint tudjuk, a gumi, ero hatására deformálódik, az erohatás megszunte után pedig visszanyeri eredeti alakját, és visszaadja a deformáláshoz befektetett energiát. De nem teljesen. Ha csökkentjük a deformációt, a feszültség kisebb lesz, mint ugyanakkora deformációnál a feszültség növelésekor. Ezt ugy hivjak, hogy “_mechanikai hiszterezis_ ." Pont ezeket a tulajdonsagokat figyelhetjuk meg a gumiemberek eseteben is, amit ebben az esetben “_mechanikai hiszterikanak_ “nevezunk.
A deformációra fordított energia egy része elnyelodik a gumiemberben, és többnyire atalakul. Ezért ha a gumiember - erohatasara - kevesbe rugalmas akkor a “pattanasi “kepessege csokken.Tehat megallapithatjuk, hogy ero hatasara a gumiember pattanasi merteke egyenes aranyban csokken a deformaciora forditott energia novekedesevel , kulonosen a feszultseg novelesekor.

Innen erednek a gumiemberek osi mondasai is, mint pl. 
_Mire pattogsz ?_ .....Vagy a “_ne pattogj itt - en pattogok?_ - kerdes-felelet mondoka, csak , hogy parat emlitsek.

De mi tortenik akkor, amikor szembe talalkozunk a “hiszterikus rendszerek ‘azon tulajdonsagaival, hogy “erzeketlenek “- nem azonnal reagalnak a rajuk hato erokre , hanem kesleltetessel, vagy pedig soha nem ternek vissza az eredeti allapotukba???? Hmm? Ezeknek a rendszereknek az allapota fugg az eloeletuktol.
A gumiemberek esteben ez magyarazza a gumiemberek es a gumikacsak kozos eredetet , hiszen a gumikacsak nem masok 
mint azok a gumiemberek akik nem tertek vissza az eredeti allapotukba.
"A kifejezés egyebkent a gorog "hiányosság” szóból ered."Tehat a gumikacsa az a gumiember akibol hianyzik a visszapattanas kepessege.

Igy jutunk el a “gumimacik “ eredetehez. . Tehat kik is a gumimacik?? A gumimacik tulajdonkeppen alruhas gumikacsak. Erre a vedointezkedesre azert volt szukseg, mert nem csak a Gumiszoma folytat kutatasokat a zsinnyegtetes teren hanem a Nasa iss . Ezt bizonyitja a kovetkezo felvetel is a Marsrol- amit Cpt. Alberth keszitett Marsi latogatasa soran - ahol jol lathato a Victoria kraternel a “Duck bay”, vagyis Kacsa obol.Ami szamunkra teljesen nyilvanvaloan azt a celt szolgalta, hogy a gumikacsakat - engedve a osi osztonuknek, miszerint “kis kacsa furdik fekete toba”- a Marsra csalogassak, aminek a valodik celja a _zsinnyegtetes elmeletenek_ a megszerzese. Igy huztuk keresztbe a Nasa szamitasat a gumimacik bevetesevel , mert ugye olyan elmelet nincs , hogy “jar a szaja mint a maci.......s...ge,” tehat a gumimacik a szamukra ertektelenek.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor a kecske az egy növény?


 
Nem ugy van , hogy a kecske is madar?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem ugy van , hogy a kecske is madar?




Kecske tejből is készülhet madártej?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 28)

Mechanikai hisztérikák kiugráltak az űrhajóból, álruhában? 

Teljesen megalapozott . Sőt.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 28)

Hát 3x is elolvastam. 


Szerintem nem nekem kell a hétfokozatú zsinnyegtető skálát kidolgoznom. 

Itt kapásból is van egy tucat beképtető kérdés.  Csak az lehet gumiszo*ma* tag, aki ezeket tuggya.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 28)

Rayman írta:


> Hát 3x is elolvastam.
> 
> 
> Szerintem nem nekem kell a hétfokozatú zsinnyegtető skálát kidolgoznom.
> ...


Nem úgy van az. Egy rektornak nem csak a trombitáját, hanem a zsinnyegtetés hét alaptörvényét is fújnia kell. Már ha kidolgozza végre.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem ugy van , hogy a kecske is madar?


Ennek folyományaként a veréb is kecske, csak kicsit gyerekecske.


----------



## Toma_ (2008 Február 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igy jutunk el a “gumimacik “ eredetehez. . Tehat kik is a gumimacik?? A gumimacik tulajdonkeppen alruhas gumikacsak. Erre a vedointezkedesre azert volt szukseg, mert nem csak a Gumiszoma folytat kutatasokat a zsinnyegtetes teren hanem a Nasa iss . Ezt bizonyitja a kovetkezo felvetel is a Marsrol- amit Cpt. Alberth keszitett Marsi latogatasa soran - ahol jol lathato a Victoria kraternel a “Duck bay”, vagyis Kacsa obol.Ami szamunkra teljesen nyilvanvaloan azt a celt szolgalta, hogy a gumikacsakat - engedve a osi osztonuknek, miszerint “kis kacsa furdik fekete toba”- a Marsra csalogassak, aminek a valodik celja a _zsinnyegtetes elmeletenek_ a megszerzese. Igy huztuk keresztbe a Nasa szamitasat a gumimacik bevetesevel , mert ugye olyan elmelet nincs , hogy “jar a szaja mint a maci.......s...ge,” tehat a gumimacik a szamukra ertektelenek.



Köszi Gyöngyi, frenetikus vót!


----------



## Toma_ (2008 Február 28)

​
Régi beszállítónk!


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 28)

A marsi Duck bay, vagyis Kacsa öböl igazi sportközpont. A Marson a legnépszerűbb sport a gumikacsakergetés. Körbe-körbe karikába. Van egy igen stabil eseményhorizont a pálya mentén. Ennek gumipalánkjáról a gumikacsa lepattan, bármilyen ütközés folytán. Viszont 4 csillagkapu található 4 irányban. A kacsák ezen át ugorhatnak ki. Ez gólnak számít. Néha idesikeredik a térugrás véletlenül. Így ha valaki gumikacsát lát, akkor ne csodálkozzon. Én is így tértem haza a Marsról, egy gumikacsa után ugrottam. Innen van a ,,beugratás" szavunk is.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem úgy van az. Egy rektornak nem csak a trombitáját, hanem a zsinnyegtetés hét alaptörvényét is fújnia kell. Már ha kidolgozza végre.




Jóva...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 28)

Rayman írta:


> Jóva...


Jóvanna... egy okos rektor kiadja a melót és bezsebeli az elismerést.
Sakk!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 29)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Nem ugy van , hogy a kecske is madar? :grin:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Ennek folyományaként a veréb is kecske, csak kicsit gyerekecske.


 
....akkor ne hadjuk a verebre se a kaposztat !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 29)

alberth írta:


> A marsi Duck bay, vagyis Kacsa öböl igazi sportközpont. A Marson a legnépszerűbb sport a gumikacsakergetés. Körbe-körbe karikába. Van egy igen stabil eseményhorizont a pálya mentén. Ennek gumipalánkjáról a gumikacsa lepattan, bármilyen ütközés folytán. Viszont 4 csillagkapu található 4 irányban. A kacsák ezen át ugorhatnak ki. Ez gólnak számít. Néha idesikeredik a* térugrás *véletlenül. Így ha valaki gumikacsát lát, akkor ne csodálkozzon. Én is így tértem haza a Marsról, egy gumikacsa után ugrottam. Innen van a ,,beugratás" szavunk is.


 
Akkor az most a "ter-gol" nak szamit ??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 29)

Rayman írta:


> Kecske tejből is készülhet madártej?


 
:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 29)

Lehet heggeszteni a sajtot ?


----------



## alberth (2008 Február 29)

Marsi kutatók egy kecske boncolása közben felfedezték, hogy a kecskének begye van. Tehát a madarak törzséhez sorolható. Ezért eszik meg annyi mindent. Már csak a szárnycsontjait kell megtalálni.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Február 29)

H valakinek van újbegye akkor kecske?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 1)

Elvittem ma az aprópénzeket a bankba. Mivel holnaptól nem érvényesek , szépen összegyűjtöttem őket aranyos kis rudacskákba ronliztam, kivártam a soromat és elégedett mosollyal álltam az ügyfélpultnál, miközben apró szikrácskák ugráltak az ügyintéző szemében. Csak 100 db.-ot tud ingyen átvenni, utáni minden érme után pénzt von le, ami annyit jelent alig kapok ére valamit.

De ha otthagyom jótékony célra, akkor átveszi ingyen. 
Hát nem hagytam ott. :33:

Megálltam a felüljáró alatt, ahol a hajléktalanok vannak berendezkedve és oda adtam nekik. Nagyon meglepődött a hölgy mikor a jókora zacsó pénzt odaadtam neki. 
- Köszönöm- Mondta és az ő szeméből is fények gyúltak, melytől meglepődtem. A szem a lélek tükre. mondják. Hát ennek a hajléktalannak olyan tiszta lelke lehet , mint a frissen esett hó. Megszokott módon zavaros szesszagú fejekre számítottam. Azomban ez a házaspár nem alkoholista, hanem egyszerűen csóró. 
Meglepő módon szemét halmok sem található körülöttük. Minden olyan"tiszta" szinte pedáns. 
Télen , mikor vacila hideg volt és én hazafelé tartva rájuk néztem az autó jó meleg üvege mögül rosszul ítéltem meg őket. 
Borzasztó lehet , hogy a vonatok 1 méterre száguldanak el az ágyuk mellett, miközben csak az a néhány rongy akadályozza meg hogy kihüljenek , amit magukra tekernek. A sok szemét ember, meg rájuk dobál mindent amit csak lehet, nem csaka vonatból hanem a felüljárókról is, mert ott megy nemcsak a villamos hanem napi több ezer autó is. Milyen lehetett a karácsony odalenn? Hogyan juthat el valaki odáig , hogy a híd alatt éljen? Magyar valóság.

A legtöbb hajléktalan aki az utcán él,nem hagy magán segíteni. Ennek OKA van.

Szóval azthiszem nem az utólsó alkalom volt, hogy meglátogattam őket. 
Annyi minden fölöslegesnek tartott dolgot kidobál az ember, aminek ők örülnek. Holnap nagy főzést tervezek , mert imádok főzöcskézni. Viszek nekik belőle .


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 1)

Ez nagyon szomoru. Itt meleg ruhakat szoktak gyujteni es az elelmiszer uzletekben van egy hely ahova ennivalot tehet az ember amikor vasarol. 
Nekem az egyik volt osztalytarsam lett hajlektalan es megfagyott tavaly telen. A mai napig nem ertem, hogy hogyan tortenhetett.Nehez elkepzelni azt a kisfiut akivel felnottem es egyutt rohantunk a parkor elol , mert "fure leptunk"- aki persze mindig bearult az szuleinnek, akik jol leszortak minket - vagy akinek a Mamaja az en Mamammal jart a szuloiertekezetre vagy egyutt sutottek a pogacsat az osztalykirandulasra. Persze az "Mamak" - mivel az O Mamaja regen meghalt - a kornyekrol probaltak neki segiteni, ruhakkal es ennivaloval de a vegen ez sem segitett. Az Anyu szerint a hajlektalanok azert nem engedik , hogy segitsenek neki, mert felnek mas hajlektalanoktol vagy attol, hogy kiraboljak oket - hiszen mindenuk amik van rajtuk van. Ezert inkabb egyedul probaljak valahogy atveszelni a dolgokat.
Az szep, hogy segiteni akarsz.Remelem masok is elgondolkodnak ezen ill. ismerek olyanokat akik ezt teszik es nagyon becsulom oket ezert.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 1)

A masik hir....Yemenben se konnyu azt elet.


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 1)

A gumiszobában legalább mindenki megmelegedhet a kandalló mellett. Csak a fal ki ne gyulladjon, mert az égő gumi szaga rettenetes....


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 2)

Ember tervez, isten végez.

Ahogy szokták mondani. Olyan szélvihar volt az este, hogy a fák a földig hajlottak. Hát nem mentem sehová. 

Most nálunk 1/2 4 óra van, még mindíg annyi nénós kocsi van az utcában mint egy akciósfilm forgatásán. Elvitt a szél valami villamost. 

Biztos kellemes lehtett a híd alatt.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 2)

Amikor én még kisrác voltam.

Az én középpiskolai osztályomban 12-en voltunk fiúk. Ebből öten-vagy hatan már meghaltak. Talán egy volt aki beteg lett, a többi magát segítette át. 
Elátkozott nemzedék. 

A legjobb gyerekkori haverom is elment már. Megéltem azt hogy láttam a kukából vacsorázni. Rajta sem lehetett segíteni, a világon nincs annyi pénz, amit el ne tudott volna költeni az ivásra. Évekig tömtük a zsebét , a végén már szinte követelte a napi jussát, mikor meguntam és mondtam neki nem adok, csak kaját. Az nem kellett neki, inkább megfagyott az utcán, a hóeke fordította ki az útszélén a hóalól.  

Valahogy kialakul a szociális érzékenység. 


Bár hála istennek nem próbáltam még kéregetni, de ahogy itt alakulnak a dolgok lehet hogy mindeki legatyásodik ebben a nyomoronc országban. 
Ku....va nagy baj lehet odafennt a pénztárcával, mikor az APEH. már havonta kétszer is képes lekaszáni a számlákat. Mindenki csak egyik hitelből a másikba pirickál. Itt nem jó fej a miniszter. Megölnék egymást egy kanál vízben, csak bemászhassanak abba a bizonyos bársonyszékbe, a nép meg le van caaarva.
Énmeg a TV előtt kötöm be a biztonsági övet, mikor látom Ízraelt meg Irakot, hogy napalmot dobnak a kertbe mikor a kisrác nyomja a kirakót.
De láncot kell tenni vágyaink vérebére és menekülünk előre.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 2)

alberth írta:


> A gumiszobában legalább mindenki megmelegedhet a kandalló mellett. Csak a fal ki ne gyulladjon, mert az égő gumi szaga rettenetes....



Kapitányom, Te csak légy objektív éls tárgyilagos. Ne hagyd hogy elérzékenyülj itt holmi pitti dolgokon.

Ha mi zsinnyegtetünk is, legalább egy ember legyen legény a gáton.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 2)

Csatolás megtekintése 154371Csatolás megtekintése 154372Csatolás megtekintése 154373


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 2)

Én a gumiszobában voltam tegnap. Ez elég szélvédett hely. Gyakorlatilag szélmentes, csak a pumpám fújtatott, amikor a kerékpárom gumiját felpumpáltam. De látom a tévében, hogy zsenge tavaszi szellők lengedeztek odakinn...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 2)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 154371Csatolás megtekintése 154372Csatolás megtekintése 154373


 
Itt is volt egy kis szelvihar par eve. "Hurricane Juan" letarolta az egesz "szigetet".











Nem lehetne a fak duleset iranyitani valahogy?

A nagymamat egyszer elfujta a szel amikor kislany volt. Mint meselte az uzletbol jott haza, ahova az anyukaja kuldte ecetert es amikor ment haza, akkor felkapta a szel. Raadasul pont akkor amikor kinyitotta az ecetesuveget, szoval meg a dugot is elvesztette- mert, hogy a baj nem jar egyedul - igy jol jott a szelvihar,- mint mondta- mert nem kellett magyarazkodni a dugo miatt.  Ez a legkedvesem rajzom, ahogy a nagymama szall az ecetesuveggel.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 2)

A marson állítólag 300km. -es széviharok is vannak. 

Speciális ruházat kell a gumikacsáknak.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 2)

Bizony, az Óz a csodák csodája c. filmben is egy ilyen szélvihar vitte Dorothyt a Marsra. Ott minden színes lett, de Óz mindent lát. És vannak még boszorkányok is, nem csak gumikacsák. Bizonyára a sárga úton kell mennünk, vagy a kéken?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 3)

Évicus írta:


> Bizony, az Óz a csodák csodája c. filmben is egy ilyen szélvihar vitte Dorothyt a Marsra. Ott minden színes lett, de Óz mindent lát. És vannak még boszorkányok is, nem csak gumikacsák. Bizonyára a sárga úton kell mennünk, vagy a kéken?




Ki fogja olajozni a bádogembert?


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 3)

Rayman írta:


> Ki fogja olajozni a bádogembert?


Ajjaj! Van a Marson olaj? Tudtommal étolajnak lenni kell, mert legutóbb nagy napraforgó- és repcetáblákat láttam.
De az oroszlánt igazán nem tudom, ki fogja bátorítani?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 3)

A diliházban cseng a telefon:
- Elnézést, az 568-as cellában van valaki?
- ... nincs.
- Éljen, sikerült megszöknöm!

:-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 3)

- Ne merd bántani Totót! Szégyelld magad, ekkora nagy állat létedre nem átallsz megharapni egy szegény kis kutyust? 
- Nem haraptam meg - válaszolta az Oroszlán, és mancsával dörzsölgette Dorka ütésének fájdalmas nyomát az orrán. 
- De meg akartad harapni - vágott vissza a leányka. - Tudod, mi vagy te? Gyáva kukac! 
- Tudom - válaszolta az Oroszlán, és restelkedve horgasztotta le fejét. - Mindig is tudtam. De mit tehetnék ellene? 
- Honnan tudjam, ha te se tudod? Megütni egy kitömött embert, a szegény Madárijesztőt, ki hallott ilyet? 
- Ó, hát ki van tömve? - kérdezte az Oroszlán meglepetten, miközben nézte, ahogy Dorka fölveszi a földről a Madárijesztőt, talpra állítja, és emberi formába paskolja. 
- Persze hogy ki van tömve, nem látod? - válaszolta Dorka még mindig mérgesen. 
- Hát ezért dűlt föl olyan könnyen - jegyezte meg az Oroszlán. - Mindjárt csodálkoztam, hogy akkorát bukfencezik a levegőben. És ez a másik is ki van tömve? 
- Nem, ez bádogból van - magyarázta Dorka, és talpra segítette a Favágót. 
- Ezért csorbult ki rajta a körmöm - mondta az Oroszlán. - Ahogy megcsikordult a bádogon, végigfutott a hátamon a hideg. És mi ez a kis állatka, amit annyira féltesz? 
- Ez a kutyuskám, a Totó - válaszolt Dorka. 
- Bádogból van, vagy ki van tömve? 
- Egyik sem. Totó ... izé ... hús-kutya.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 4)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 153651


 
Ezeket elfogtak mar vegre??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 4)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Évicus* 

 
_Bizony, az Óz a csodák csodája c. filmben is egy ilyen szélvihar vitte Dorothyt a Marsra. Ott minden színes lett, de Óz mindent lát. És vannak még boszorkányok is, nem csak gumikacsák. Bizonyára a sárga úton kell mennünk, vagy a kéken?_




Rayman írta:


> Ki fogja olajozni a bádogembert?


 
Ki? 

Evicus ! 

Get your kicks on Route 66 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLthL8Qh0P4


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 4)

Rayman írta:


> Elvittem ma az aprópénzeket a bankba. Mivel holnaptól nem érvényesek , szépen összegyűjtöttem őket aranyos kis rudacskákba ronliztam, kivártam a soromat és elégedett mosollyal álltam az ügyfélpultnál, miközben apró szikrácskák ugráltak az ügyintéző szemében. Csak 100 db.-ot tud ingyen átvenni, utáni minden érme után pénzt von le, ami annyit jelent alig kapok ére valamit.
> 
> De ha otthagyom jótékony célra, akkor átveszi ingyen.
> Hát nem hagytam ott. :33:
> ...


 

Ez mar megakartam kerdezni akkor is csak azota atmentunt Ozba. 
Mit csinaltak a penzel hamar nem lehet hasznalni? Vagy Ok is ott hagyhatjak jotekony celra? 

A szavazo cedulakat kiviszik a hid ala is? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHTaPiioIAE


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ez mar megakartam kerdezni akkor is csak azota atmentunt Ozba.
> Mit csinaltak a penzel hamar nem lehet hasznalni? Vagy Ok is ott hagyhatjak jotekony celra?
> 
> A szavazo cedulakat kiviszik a hid ala is?
> ...



Persze azon a napon még használhatóak voltak és utána is 10 évig, csak olyan helyre kell vinni amire nekem nincs időm.

A szavazó cédulák és a pénz nálunk rokon értemű szavak.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ezeket elfogtak mar vegre??




Már ott vigyorognak a csomagolásban , az TESCO áruházbannnnnnnnn.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A masik hir....Yemenben se konnyu azt elet.


Csak nem költöztél Yemenbe?:shock:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A nagymamat egyszer elfujta a szel amikor kislany volt. Mint meselte az uzletbol jott haza, ahova az anyukaja kuldte ecetert es amikor ment haza, akkor felkapta a szel. Raadasul pont akkor amikor kinyitotta az ecetesuveget, szoval meg a dugot is elvesztette- mert, hogy a baj nem jar egyedul - igy jol jott a szelvihar,- mint mondta- mert nem kellett magyarazkodni a dugo miatt.  Ez a legkedvesem rajzom, ahogy a nagymama szall az ecetesuveggel.


Esernyő nem volt nála?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

Rayman írta:


> A marson állítólag 300km. -es széviharok is vannak.
> 
> Speciális ruházat kell a gumikacsáknak.


Ólombetétes.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

alberth írta:


> Ajjaj! Van a Marson olaj? Tudtommal étolajnak lenni kell, mert legutóbb nagy napraforgó- és repcetáblákat láttam.
> De az oroszlánt igazán nem tudom, ki fogja bátorítani?


Mondjuk a kapitány?
Végül is többek között ezért kapitány. Mert bátor is.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 5)

Az alacsony gravitációtól csontritkulásos betegségek alakulnak ki a Marsra vezető hosszú utazás közben. Valahogyan meg kell oldani hogy a tavat is vinniük kell a kacsáknak, hogy a mozgás biztosítva legyen. 

Kiskacsa úszik fekete tóban, anyjához készül ...............

Biztosítani kell a megszokott környezetet.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mondjuk a kapitány?
> Végül is többek között ezért kapitány. Mert bátor is.




Az biztoss.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 5)

Rayman írta:


> Az alacsony gravitációtól csontritkulásos betegségek alakulnak ki a Marsra vezető hosszú utazás közben. Valahogyan meg kell oldani hogy a tavat is vinniük kell a kacsáknak, hogy a mozgás biztosítva legyen.
> 
> Kiskacsa úszik fekete tóban, anyjához készül ...............
> 
> Biztosítani kell a megszokott környezetet.


 

Azert ezek a kacsak nem olyan puhanyok mint ahogy latszanak. Ezek peldaul 15 evig uszkaltak az oceanban. 1992 "szenvedtek"hajotorest es tavaly kozel 30000 km-es uszkalas utan erkeztek meg Angliaba. 

*Rubber Ducks End 15-Year Odyssey*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 5)

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_A nagymamat egyszer elfujta a szel amikor kislany volt.:grin: Mint meselte az uzletbol jott haza, ahova az anyukaja kuldte ecetert es amikor ment haza, akkor felkapta a szel. Raadasul pont akkor amikor kinyitotta az ecetesuveget, szoval meg a dugot is elvesztette- mert, hogy a baj nem jar egyedul - igy jol jott a szelvihar,- mint mondta- mert nem kellett magyarazkodni a dugo miatt. :grin: Ez a legkedvesem rajzom, ahogy a nagymama szall az ecetesuveggel.:razz::razz::razz:_



Abigel573 írta:


> Esernyő nem volt nála?


 
... sose kerdeztem.... de elkepzelheto.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 5)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Mondjuk a kapitány?_
_Végül is többek között ezért kapitány. Mert bátor is.:razz:_



Rayman írta:


> Az biztoss.


 
Az tuti. A Cpn. nagyon bator az biztos es tobbek kozott, meg plane. :mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Abigel573*
> 
> 
> ...


Inkább mondom, hogy kénytelen-kelletlen bátornak kell lennie egy kapitánynak. Főleg a süllyedő hajón, mert azt utolsónak szabad elhagyni. Engem még a gumikacsa is megelőz a gumicsónakba-szállás alatt.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 5)

alberth írta:


> Inkább mondom, hogy kénytelen-kelletlen bátornak kell lennie egy kapitánynak. Főleg a süllyedő hajón, mert azt utolsónak szabad elhagyni. Engem még a gumikacsa is megelőz a gumicsónakba-szállás alatt.


Ó jee!
Most már csak azt tudnám, minek egy gumikacsának gumicsónakba szállni...
Esetleg a hajót is készíthetnék gumiból, akkor nem süllyedne el.


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ó jee!
> Most már csak azt tudnám, minek egy gumikacsának gumicsónakba szállni...
> Esetleg a hajót is készíthetnék gumiból, akkor nem süllyedne el.


Nekem valamikor volt egy kacsás úszógumim. Pótolja a hajót és a gumikacsához is köze van. Ha a Marsra megyünk, mindenkinek úszógumi legyen a poggyászában. 






Ilyenre gondoltam






és nem ilyenre, a félreértések kiküszöbölése érdekében!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 5)

alberth írta:


> Nekem valamikor volt egy kacsás úszógumim. Pótolja a hajót és a gumikacsához is köze van. Ha a Marsra megyünk, mindenkinek úszógumi legyen a poggyászában.


Igen, ez az úszógumi tényleg kész hajó.
És szemrevaló a kapitánya.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 6)

dézet:Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Inkább mondom, hogy kénytelen-kelletlen bátornak kell lennie egy kapitánynak. Főleg a süllyedő hajón, mert azt utolsónak szabad elhagyni. Engem még a gumikacsa is megelőz a gumicsónakba-szállás alatt._




Abigel573 írta:


> Ó jee!
> Most már csak azt tudnám, minek egy gumikacsának gumicsónakba szállni...
> Esetleg a hajót is készíthetnék gumiból, akkor nem süllyedne el.


 
 ... nem urhajoval megyunk? ....a marsra? akkor mire volt a rengeteg kikepzes? :99: 
Most kezdjuk elolrol, arbocra fel- arbocrol le, fedelzet surolas...rumoshordok  horgony le meg fel  ? Tehat mit vigyek uszogumit vagy ejtoernyot??


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert ezek a kacsak nem olyan puhanyok mint ahogy latszanak. Ezek peldaul 15 evig uszkaltak az oceanban. 1992 "szenvedtek"hajotorest es tavaly kozel 30000 km-es uszkalas utan erkeztek meg Angliaba.
> 
> *Rubber Ducks End 15-Year Odyssey*



Igazi túlélő kacsák.


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ... nem urhajoval megyunk? ....a marsra? akkor mire volt a rengeteg kikepzes? :99:
> Most kezdjuk elolrol, arbocra fel- arbocrol le, fedelzet surolas...rumoshordok  horgony le meg fel  ? Tehat mit vigyek uszogumit vagy ejtoernyot??


Hát, rumoshordót azt mindenképpen vinni kell, mert még a bernáthegyi kutyánál is van. Túlélőital. Ezenkívül úszóernyőt és ejtőgumit viszünk az űrhajónkon, amit a napszél fog hajtani, úgyhogy vitorlákat fel! Irány a Mars!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 6)

alberth írta:


> Hát, rumoshordót azt mindenképpen vinni kell, mert még a bernáthegyi kutyánál is van. Túlélőital. Ezenkívül úszóernyőt és ejtőgumit viszünk az űrhajónkon, amit a napszél fog hajtani, úgyhogy vitorlákat fel! Irány a Mars!


A rum tutira túléli az utat. Hacsak meg nem issza valaki.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 6)

A kiképzési feladatoknak korántsincs vége.

[SIZE=-1]" Ki kell dolgozni a *zsinnyegtetés* metodikáját és rendszerszemléletűvé kell alakítani. Sürgősen meg kell fogalmazni a *zsinnyegtetés* első hét tételét "
De előbb szépen be kell mutatkozni: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_GOoazhVHY&feature=related
[/SIZE]


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 6)

Zéró tolerancia Magyar módra: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUzzN539h18&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Évicus*
> 
> 
> ...




Ízirájder öcsém is oda vágyik: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GorWiIjGjlM&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 6)

Tuggyátok ki fog nektek mégegyszer kitaálni vaamit.

Szalmaegér: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAypuPVjnd8&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 7)

Rayman írta:


> Tuggyátok ki fog nektek mégegyszer kitaálni vaamit.
> 
> Ki?
> 
> Szalmaegér??...hmm ....az is valami?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 7)

Rayman írta:


> A kiképzési feladatoknak korántsincs vége.
> 
> [SIZE=-1]" Ki kell dolgozni a *zsinnyegtetés* metodikáját és rendszerszemléletűvé kell alakítani. Sürgősen meg kell fogalmazni a *zsinnyegtetés* első hét tételét "[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 7)

Rayman írta:


> Tuggyátok ki fog nektek mégegyszer kitaálni vaamit.
> 
> Szalmaegér: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAypuPVjnd8&feature=related


A szalmaegér nem túl jó kitalálmány. A marsi kecskék mind megeszik.
Jöhet a következő kitalálmány, azzal talán betalálsz már.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 7)

Abigel573 írta:


> A szalmaegér nem túl jó kitalálmány. A marsi kecskék mind megeszik.
> Jöhet a következő kitalálmány, azzal talán betalálsz már.:mrgreen:


Bádogember, madárijesztő, oroszlán és Dorothy. Szomorú vagyok, mert elfelejtettem a kutyája nevét, pedig arra szükség lesz a Marson. Ugyanis azon a bolygón a Óz-effektus mindig váratlanul indul be, mint az időjárás. Óz effektus alatt azt kell érteni, hogy amíg az tart, addig csodák történnek. Ha vége az effektusnak, akkor minden reális újra. Kellene egy csodaelőrejelző urológus szakember az expedícióba. Várom a jelentkezőket! :555:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 8)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Tuggyátok ki fog nektek mégegyszer kitaálni vaamit.:grin::grin:_

_Szalmaegér: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAypu...eature=related_




Abigel573 írta:


> A szalmaegér nem túl jó kitalálmány. A marsi kecskék mind megeszik.
> Jöhet a következő kitalálmány, azzal talán betalálsz már.:mrgreen:


 
Szalmakecske? Vagy megeszik egymast is?? 
... egy kecske tenyleg nem csinal nyarat?? Itt ugy nez ki, hogy tel lesz egesz nyarig.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...


Ne aggódj, majd küldök oda is egy kis meleget.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 8)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/36621
http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/141366​


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 8)

A gumiszoba nőtagjait szeretettel köszöntöm a Nemzetközi Nőnap alkalmából!​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 8)

Nagyon aranyosak vagytok, koszonjuk. 

Akkor talan sussunk valami finomat, ami eleg "all day".  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p34KVKW_DWA&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16stcRhKit0&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 8)

Csak hogy a fiúknak is jó estéjük legyen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJCoJpjMNHE


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 9)

A *Nemzetkozi Ferfi nap* is tegnap volt ?? 

Ferfi egyenjogusag.(?)... azert annak is vannak jo oldalai .....


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 9)

alberth írta:


> Bádogember, madárijesztő, oroszlán és Dorothy. Szomorú vagyok, mert elfelejtettem a kutyája nevét, pedig arra szükség lesz a Marson. Ugyanis azon a bolygón a Óz-effektus mindig váratlanul indul be, mint az időjárás. Óz effektus alatt azt kell érteni, hogy amíg az tart, addig csodák történnek. Ha vége az effektusnak, akkor minden reális újra. Kellene egy csodaelőrejelző urológus szakember az expedícióba. Várom a jelentkezőket! :555:


 
Kedves Alberth - Totó volt a kiskutyus neve...
Egyébként az /is/ egy nagyon aranyos mesefilm volt!!! Nagyon szeretem!!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

mmit írta:


> Kedves Alberth - Totó volt a kiskutyus neve...
> Egyébként az /is/ egy nagyon aranyos mesefilm volt!!! Nagyon szeretem!!


Akkor most jelentkeztél az állásra?:shock:


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor most jelentkeztél az állásra?:shock:


A kapitányi feladatok lefoglalnak, ezért hírdettem meg az állást. Csodaelőrejelző meteorológust és urológust keresünk! Extraszenz szaglásúak előnyben. Totó kutyusnak jó szaglása van...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 9)

Tudományosan meg kell vizsgálni ezt a Toto nevű lényt. van -e köze a marsi kecskékhez. vagy a káposztákhoz.


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor most jelentkeztél az állásra?:shock:


 
Na neeem! De Totó kutyus jó ötlet!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 10)

Toto fel van véve , ha jól tud heggeszteni.


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 10)

Rayman írta:


> Toto fel van véve , ha jól tud heggeszteni.


Én úgy tudom, tud lánggal és villannyal hegeszteni, a saválló agyagokat is vágja, valamint alumínium- és rézhegesztés sem fog ki rajta. A legújabb műanyag-hegesztési eljárásokból is nem rég vizsgázott. Plazmalángvágás nem probléma számára és még szegecselni is kiválóan tud. Mindemellett kert- és szőlőművelésből is diplomázott Totó kutya.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 10)

alberth írta:


> Én úgy tudom, tud lánggal és villannyal hegeszteni, a saválló agyagokat is vágja, valamint alumínium- és rézhegesztés sem fog ki rajta. A legújabb műanyag-hegesztési eljárásokból is nem rég vizsgázott. Plazmalángvágás nem probléma számára és még szegecselni is kiválóan tud. Mindemellett kert- és szőlőművelésből is diplomázott Totó kutya.



Még egy dolog: fejjel lefelé vízalatt is tud ?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 10)

alberth írta:


> Én úgy tudom, tud lánggal és villannyal hegeszteni, a saválló agyagokat is vágja, valamint alumínium- és rézhegesztés sem fog ki rajta. A legújabb műanyag-hegesztési eljárásokból is nem rég vizsgázott. Plazmalángvágás nem probléma számára és még szegecselni is kiválóan tud. Mindemellett kert- és szőlőművelésből is diplomázott Totó kutya.


Szuper... véletlenül palacsintát sütni nem tud?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 10)

Fényképes Önéletrajz?


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 11)

Rayman írta:


> Fényképes Önéletrajz?


Óz a nagy varázsló birtokában, a Marson, egy megközelíthetetlen széfben.
Már csak egy űrruhát kellene Totó kutyának készíteni, mert sajnos szabó-varró tanfolyamra csak azután jelentkezhet, ha befejezte a kutyakozmetikus tanfolyamot, amelyre ép most jár. OKJ-s.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

alberth írta:


> Óz a nagy varázsló birtokában, a Marson, egy megközelíthetetlen széfben.
> Már csak egy űrruhát kellene Totó kutyának készíteni, mert sajnos szabó-varró tanfolyamra csak azután jelentkezhet, ha befejezte a kutyakozmetikus tanfolyamot, amelyre ép most jár. OKJ-s.


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:Azt hittem Toto kutyi fekete...:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:Azt hittem Toto kutyi fekete...:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


Ez Toto kutya kutyakuncsaftja a kutyakozmetikus OKJ-s szakvizsga gyakorlati bemutatója után.
Szerintem egy jó 4-est megérdemel ez a frizura!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 15)

Szerintem 6-ost.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 15)

*Sir Isaac Newton Space Dog Triko:-D*


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 15)

Ő volt az igazi Space Dog. Szegény Lajka kutyus. Én még emlékszem a moziban a filmhíradókra,
ahol Lajka kutyát dicsőítették. Lehet, hogy a Marsra került, s ha visszük Totót, akkor lesz társa.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 16)

Na, megjöttem .

Ittem bagyóóóók !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 16)

Rayman írta:


> Na, megjöttem .
> 
> Ittem bagyóóóók !


Hallgatunk, mesélj!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Sir Isaac Newton Space Dog Triko:-D*


Ó,ó,ó... nem is tudom mit mondjak...
Szegény kutyi, vagy szegény Newton...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ó,ó,ó... nem is tudom mit mondjak...
> Szegény kutyi, vagy szegény Newton...


 
Szerintem ez csak egy ilyen nap volt.

Uj fogkremunk van. “Rembrandt”........egy pillanatig elgondolkodtam, hogy ez tenyleg a fogkrem??.....vagy minden ossze-vissza van lakasban, mert, hogy az olajfesteket is igy hivjak.
Persze,..... az van rairva, hogy “mint”. ............. a “mint “az halvanyzold (is) 



Tehat Rembrandt most egy fogkrem  (is)

Szegeny Rembrandt...






Kesobb.
Ma elhajtottunk a varosban a to mellett. A to tele van vadkacsakkal. A varosban a vadkacsak, ugy dontottek, hogy nem repulnek tobbe delre.  Senki nem tudja, hogy miert , par eve kezdodott. A “varos”ugy gondolta, hogy azert mert etetik oket, tehat tilos etetni a vadkacsakat, szigoruan buntetik ha valakit rajtakapnak de a vadkacsak ezzel nem torodnek akkor sem repulnek delre ha nem etetik oket.  Igy az emberek “titokban”etetik a vadkacsakat. Allitom, hogy majdnem annyi ember volt "titokban"a to mellett mint vadkacsa a toban.Persze konnyu a kacsaknak, nem nekik kell fizetni a buntetest. 

Kesobb.
A fonokomnek vegre meglett a macskaja. Mint kiderult Elizabeth vitte el a macskat. - Elizabeth a kornyeken lakik, mindenki ismeri, foleg arrol, hogy altalaban nagy vitaban van “maga magaval” - Persze konnyen “kiderult " a dolog, mert,hogy egy madzagon setaltatta a "uj" cicajat. Igy lattak meg a fonoknom gyerekei. Probaltak Tole visszakerni, de nem adta, mert, hogy a madzag vegen az a macska az ove. Mivel a 3 gyekek otthon siratta a cicat a baratnom atment hozza egy rendorrel. Igy sem adta, mind addig amig meg nem gyoztek, hogy “ajandekozza” a macskat a gyerekeknek. Mivel joszivu,igy nekik adta. Madzagostol.

Kesobb, vagy korabban
Az olvasom, hogy terv szerint lezajlodtak a Marcius 15-i unnepsegek, bar 21 embert eloallitottak. Kesobb azt olvastam hogy 7500 rendor volt az utcakon. Az 357.14 rendor/ eloallitott.  

Kesobb.
A TV-ben lattam.. Talaltak egy majmot, de nem tudtak, hogy honnan jott. Elvittek az allatorvoshoz aki felfedezte, hogy a majom jelbeszeddel “beszel”. Az allatorvos kerdezgette. A kismajom azt "mondta “ I am sick “- beteg vagyok . A doki erre hivott egy “tolmacsot”, hogy tobbet megtudjon. A tolmacs jelbeszeddel ujra megkezdezte a kismajmot, hogy mi a baj? Kiderult, hogy a doki felreertette, mivel azt mondta, hogy “ I am homesick “ - honvagyam van. Az oktalan allat?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 17)

"Shut up and sing"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwc5YSAc-7g


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> "Shut up and sing"


Azért ezt idéztem be, mert rövidebb, de a másikhoz szólanék hozzá.
Mesélj még sztorikat, jó tudni, hogy élnek a kacsák a földteke túlfelén.
A cicás sztori is szuper volt. Errefelé nem cicóztak volna annyit. Na nem a macskával, az Elizabeth-tel. Úgy megzsinnyegtették volna, hogy csak na.










Melyik is volt az övék?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 17)

Valamiért nem tudom megnézni az előző hozzászólásokat. 

De azért itt voltam és aláírtam a jelenléti ívet. 


Itt az aláírásom: X X X.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Azért ezt idéztem be, mert rövidebb, de a másikhoz szólanék hozzá.
> Mesélj még sztorikat, jó tudni, hogy élnek a kacsák a földteke túlfelén.
> A cicás sztori is szuper volt. Errefelé nem cicóztak volna annyit. Na nem a macskával, az Elizabeth-tel. Úgy megzsinnyegtették volna, hogy csak na.
> 
> ...


 
Az utolso, a kis szurke. 

Ez az egesz vadkacsa problema nekem is uj. Ahogy en latom, valoszinu, hogy az tortent, hogy a fovadkacsa elpusztult. Hogy a soronkovetkezo rangidos kacsak miert nem repultek delre az nem tudom ( még). Tehat itt ragadtak. Erre a varos kitett hatalmas tablakat, hogy “ A VADKACSAK ETETESE TILOS”  igy aztan minden mas vadkacsa aki elrepul a varos felett ezt latja.
Oszinten, ha Te vadkacsa lennel - foleg delre repulesi gyakorlattal - Te leszallnal?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az utolso a kis szurke.
> 
> Ez az egesz vadkacsa problema nekem is uj. Ahogy en latom, valoszinu, hogy az tortent, hogy a fovadkacsa elpusztult. Hogy a soronkovetkezo rangidos kacsak miert nem repultek delre az nem tudom ( még). Tehat itt ragadtak. Erre a varos kitett hatalmas tablakat, hogy “ A VADKACSAK ETETESE TILOS”  igy aztan minden mas vadkacsa aki elrepul a varos felett ezt latja.
> Oszinten, ha Te vadkacsa lennel - foleg delre repulesi gyakorlattal - Te leszallnal?


Naná! Micsoda felháborító diszkrimináció!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

Rayman írta:


> Valamiért nem tudom megnézni az előző hozzászólásokat.
> 
> De azért itt voltam és aláírtam a jelenléti ívet.
> 
> ...


Talán rossz gombot nyomtál meg.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 17)

Rayman írta:


> Valamiért nem tudom megnézni az előző hozzászólásokat.
> 
> De azért itt voltam és aláírtam a jelenléti ívet.
> 
> Itt az aláírásom: X X X.


 

 Engem pedig kidobal a SYSTEM!!  van jelenleti iv  ??


----------



## Évicus (2008 Március 17)

És a gumikacsákat szabad etetni nálatok? Egyébként itt a galambokat nem szabad etetni a belvárosban, mert 30 000 forint bírságot szabnak ki. Ugyanis a galambok összepotyogtatják az új korzók és sétányok díszköveit, a lámpavasakat, kandellábereket és padokat...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Engem pedig kidobal a SYSTEM!!  van jelenleti iv  ??


Ki az a SYSTEM? Na majd jól megzsinnyegtetjük.:555:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 18)

Évicus írta:


> És a gumikacsákat szabad etetni nálatok? Egyébként itt a galambokat nem szabad etetni a belvárosban, mert 30 000 forint bírságot szabnak ki. Ugyanis a galambok összepotyogtatják az új korzók és sétányok díszköveit, a lámpavasakat, kandellábereket és padokat...


Meg a kedves sétálókat...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ki az a SYSTEM? Na majd jól megzsinnyegtetjük.:555:


 
... a SZERVER !! ....


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 19)

Évicus írta:


> És a gumikacsákat szabad etetni nálatok? Egyébként itt a galambokat nem szabad etetni a belvárosban, mert 30 000 forint bírságot szabnak ki. Ugyanis a galambok összepotyogtatják az új korzók és sétányok díszköveit, a lámpavasakat, kandellábereket és padokat...


 
 Etetnunk kellett volna a kacsakat ??????? Upss !  Erre csak a Rayman tudja a valaszt. O a temagazda ! 

Itt foleg hollok vannak. A hollokat se lehet etetni. 
En azert etetem a madarakat , mert lelkiismeretfurdalasom van egy madarral. Olyan szomoru, hogy el se mondom.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Meg a kedves sétálókat...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Etetnunk kellett volna a kacsakat ??????? Upss !  Erre csak a Rayman tudja a valaszt. O a temagazda !
> 
> Itt foleg hollok vannak. A hollokat se lehet etetni.
> En azert etetem a madarakat , mert lelkiismeretfurdalasom van egy madarral. Olyan szomoru, hogy el se mondom.


Nem lehet a hollókat etetni?
Infúzióval próbálkozatok már?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 20)

Ezt a szerver nevű idegent alaposan meg kell zsinnyegtettni.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 20)

És egyáltalán , TUD HEGGESZTENI ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Etetnunk kellett volna a kacsakat ??????? Upss !  Erre csak a Rayman tudja a valaszt. O a temagazda !
> 
> Itt foleg hollok vannak. A hollokat se lehet etetni.
> En azert etetem a madarakat , mert lelkiismeretfurdalasom van egy madarral. Olyan szomoru, hogy el se mondom.



Etetni kell a galambokat. Ha az önkormányzet tenni akarna valamit ellenük, a fészkükben kéne rendetrakni. Csak olyan nagy divat lett ez a büntetősdi.
Ha nem büntet meg a galamb miatt, nem marad pénz az adócsökkentésre. 
Ezért, mindenki eteti őket nyakló nélkül, a fészkekben meg annyi tojás van mint ha gyártanák őket. :-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 20)

Rayman írta:


> Etetni kell a galambokat. Ha az önkormányzet tenni akarna valamit ellenük, a fészkükben kéne rendetrakni. Csak olyan nagy divat lett ez a büntetősdi.
> Ha nem büntet meg a galamb miatt, nem marad pénz az adócsökkentésre.
> Ezért, mindenki eteti őket nyakló nélkül, a fészkekben meg annyi tojás van mint ha gyártanák őket. :-D


Hát persze. Jön a húsvét.


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 22)

A Marsra vinnünk kellene egy szállítmány galambtojást. Egyébként nem lesz aki ,,lecsináljon" minket ott...:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hát persze. Jön a húsvét.


 
Kellemes Husveti Unnepeket! 

*



*​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 23)

alberth írta:


> A Marsra vinnünk kellene egy szállítmány galambtojást. Egyébként nem lesz aki ,,lecsináljon" minket ott...:mrgreen:


 
 ....es az fontos,...mert???  Vigyunk inkabb egy patkot, ha ez a "szerencsevel "van valamilyen osszefuggesbe.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

alberth írta:


> A Marsra vinnünk kellene egy szállítmány galambtojást. Egyébként nem lesz aki ,,lecsináljon" minket ott...:mrgreen:





​Mert ez olyan jó nekünk?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kellemes Husveti Unnepeket!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz! Bár gumi kacsám (nyulam?) az nincs.:mrgreen:



​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz! Bár gumi kacsám (nyulam?) az nincs.:mrgreen:


 
Persze a nyulak szempontjabol nezve a husvet se ugyanaz.


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ....es az fontos,...mert???  Vigyunk inkabb egy patkot, ha ez a "szerencsevel "van valamilyen osszefuggesbe.


Akkor már inkább patkómágnest, mert az odavonzza Fortunát. Na meg javítja a bolygó mágneses hatását, gravitációját, ezáltal a légkör is élhetőbb lesz és buja vegetáció által a Mars lesz a ,,zöld pokol".
Íme egy Marslakó:


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 23)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket és sok locsolót a lányoknak!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

alberth írta:


> Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket és sok locsolót a lányoknak!​



Mégis mennyi locsoló kell a lányoknak fejenként?















​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mégis mennyi locsoló kell a lányoknak fejenként?​


 
 Persze amikor a locsolok "ilyenek" a tojasok sem annyira " himesek"


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 23)

De azert tovabbra is Kellemes Husveti unnepeket a Gumiszomaban. :-D:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Persze amikor a locsolok "ilyenek" a tojasok sem annyira " himesek"


Majd meglátjuk!:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 24)

Egy kis locsolkódás vízágyúval. Ezért nem jár hímestojás! Jóból is megárt a sok. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Majd meglátjuk!:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 24)

alberth írta:


> Egy kis locsolkódás vízágyúval. Ezért nem jár hímestojás! Jóból is megárt a sok. :mrgreen:


 
....hat "himes" az biztos nem !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Majd meglátjuk!:mrgreen:


 
Nagyon "ijeszto" . Kolcson kerhetem a jelmezed???  .......csak addig mig elolvasom az uj hozzaszolasokat a "Tortenelem" temaba. :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nagyon "ijeszto" . Kolcson kerhetem a jelmezed???  .......csak addig mig elolvasom az uj hozzaszolasokat a "Tortenelem" temaba. :mrgreen:


Hogyne, unisex fazon, ugyebár mindkét nyúlnak hosszú fülei vannak.:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 24)

​


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 24)

Hölgyeim ,kicsit megkésve bár, de fogadjátok virtuális locsolkodásomat.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 25)

Koszonjuk szepen, nagyon aranyosak vagytok. 











:-D

Megkerdeznem, hogy "es a vers? "  , de komolyan félek, hogy mondtok egyet.:mrgreen:
Mondjuk Alberthé a vizagyuval azt hiszem valahogy igy van " aki nem lép egyszerre .....?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Koszonjuk szepen, nagyon aranyosak vagytok. :-DMegkerdeznem, hogy "es a vers? "  , de komolyan félek, hogy mondtok egyet.:mrgreen:
> Mondjuk Alberthé a vizagyuval azt hiszem valahogy igy van " aki nem lép egyszerre .....?


Addig tetszett, hogy aranyosak vagyunk.
A versnél kezdett a kép fodrozódni. Konkrétan kinek és milyen versére gondoltál?:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 25)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mi a véleményed Rayman? Etikus dolog a dominóban sáncolni?[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

*hihi*

Kovács kérdi a haverját:
- Figyelj, te miért sántítasz?
- Semmiség, egy szimpla focibaleset!
- Nem is tudtam, hogy szoktál focizni.
- Nem is. Csak tegnap kikapott a válogatott, és mérgemben belerúgtam a tévébe.


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

Ki az abszolút diplomata?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mi a véleményed Rayman? Etikus dolog a dominóban sáncolni?[/FONT][/FONT]



Természetesen, ha van bástya, lehet cserélni a makk ásszal.


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

- Aki úgy el tud küldeni a fenébe, hogy alig várod az indulást.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 25)

tommy003 írta:


> Kovács kérdi a haverját:
> - Figyelj, te miért sántítasz?
> - Semmiség, egy szimpla focibaleset!
> - Nem is tudtam, hogy szoktál focizni.
> - Nem is. Csak tegnap kikapott a válogatott, és mérgemben belerúgtam a tévébe.


Tommy boy, pont az ilyen amatőröknek készítettem egy topikot, amibe bármit írhatsz... miért nem abban kínlódol?
Ha már másképp nem bírsz 20 hozzászólásig eljutni...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 25)

Rayman írta:


> Természetesen, ha van bástya, lehet cserélni a makk ásszal.


Szerva előtt, vagy szerva után?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 26)

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Koszonjuk szepen, nagyon aranyosak vagytok. :grin::razz::grin::razz::grin:Megkerdeznem, hogy "es a vers? " :grin: , de komolyan félek, hogy mondtok egyet.:mrgreen:
_


Abigel573 írta:


> Addig tetszett, hogy aranyosak vagyunk.
> A versnél kezdett a kép fodrozódni. Konkrétan kinek és milyen versére gondoltál?:-D


 
Milyen vers? ....konkretan?  Nem tudom konkretan. A locsolkodasrol beszeltunk. Tehat locsolkodo vers "fodor"nelkul. 
Szerintem a zsinnyegtetes utan a "fodrozodast"is tegyuk be az alapszabalyba.  A legjobb addig olvasni a hozzaszolasokat amig nem kezdenek "fodrozodni "


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 26)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *tommy003* 

 
_Kovács kérdi a haverját:_
_- Figyelj, te miért sántítasz?_
_- Semmiség, egy szimpla focibaleset!_
_- Nem is tudtam, hogy szoktál focizni._
_- Nem is. Csak tegnap kikapott a válogatott, és mérgemben belerúgtam a tévébe._



Abigel573 írta:


> Tommy boy, pont az ilyen amatőröknek készítettem egy topikot, amibe bármit írhatsz... miért nem abban kínlódol?
> Ha már másképp nem bírsz 20 hozzászólásig eljutni...


 




Pontosan ! 

Tehat visszaterve az_ eredeti_ temara: ha szerva elott cserel helyet a bastya a makk asszal akkor van a tizenegyes , nem?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> _Koszonjuk szepen, nagyon aranyosak vagytok. :grin::razz::grin::razz::grin:Megkerdeznem, hogy "es a vers? " :grin: , de komolyan félek, hogy mondtok egyet.:mrgreen:
> ...


Egyetértek és támogatom a javaslatot az alapszabály módosítására vonatkozóan!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Pontosan !
> 
> Tehat visszaterve az_ eredeti_ temara: ha szerva elott cserel helyet a bastya a makk asszal akkor van a tizenegyes , nem?


Igen, mivel a makk ász pont 11-est ér!


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 26)

Íme a vers:

Én kis sötét bástya vagyok a sakktáblán,
Szabad -e locsolni?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 26)

*Verseljünk*

Három kis nyúl ül a réten.
Mesebeli faluszélen.
Előttük egy halom tojás,
Húsvét táján ez így szokás.

Festék is van jócskán, bőven,
Fut az ecset tekergően.
Tojáson a színes csíkok
Olyan, mint a fürge gyíkok.

Nyúlapó is megjön közbe,
Leül köztük ott a földre.
Nagy bajuszát simogatja,
Tojásokat válogatja.

Szebb az egyik, mint a másik,
Nincsen köztük mely hibázik.
Ügyes ez a három füles,
Nem lesz a tál sehol üres.

Jut is bőven minden házba,
Locsolóknak tarisznyába.
Kinek nem jut fusson ide,
Nyúlapó tesz a zsebibe.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 27)

** Szep kis vers es hatarozottan " fodor"mentes*.*


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 27)

Nyúlapó-Télapó, ezt a kettőt igencsak összekeverték húsvétkor. A hóban én Télapó lábnyomát láttam, a puttonyában ült Nyúlapó. A mancsában néhány festett rénszarvastojást tartott. A Jézuskánál meg húsvéti karácsonyfa volt. Ezért esett a hó is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 27)

Abigel573 írta:


> Tommy boy, pont az ilyen amatőröknek készítettem egy topikot, amibe bármit írhatsz... miért nem abban kínlódol?
> Ha már másképp nem bírsz 20 hozzászólásig eljutni...


 
 Melyik az a topic amibe barmit irhatunk? 
Most hogy beadtuk a javaslatot a hozzaszolasok fodrozodasarol , Tommy003-at is szeretettel varjuk vissza.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Március 28)

A szarban leledzvén két dolgot csinálhatsz.
Először: igyekezhetsz megérteni, hogy miért vagy benne.
Másodszor: igyekezhetsz kimászni belőle. 
Az egyes emberek és egész népek tévedését az jelenti, hogy az hiszik ez a két cselekvés valahogy kapcsolatban áll egymással.
De ez nem így van. 
És kimászni a szarból sokkal egyszerűbb, mint megérteni, miért vagy benne." 

(Pelevin)


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 28)

Hát igen, ez is része az ember életének. Ide még a király is gyalog jár...
Vajon miről társaloghat a fiatal párocska? A boldog mennyasszony úgy hallom, azt kérdezi:
- Béla, te egész nászúton ezt fogod csinálni?:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Melyik az a topic amibe barmit irhatunk?
> Most hogy beadtuk a javaslatot a hozzaszolasok fodrozodasarol , Tommy003-at is szeretettel varjuk vissza.


http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t12112-vidorbtor-egykehetyke-szlncfzr.html


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 28)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A szarban leledzvén két dolgot csinálhatsz.
> Először: igyekezhetsz megérteni, hogy miért vagy benne.
> Másodszor: igyekezhetsz kimászni belőle.
> Az egyes emberek és egész népek tévedését az jelenti, hogy az hiszik ez a két cselekvés valahogy kapcsolatban áll egymással.
> ...


:shock:Ez volt a legfennköltebb idézet, ami eszedbe jutott?:3:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Március 28)

Mivel a téma címe: Gumiszoba, úgy gondoltam, hogy
ide való !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Mivel a téma címe: Gumiszoba, úgy gondoltam, hogy
> ide való !


 
Az a tema cime, hogy Gumiszo*m*a.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Március 29)

Igazad van !
Elnéztem !
Már szórom is a hamut a fejemre.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Március 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Már szórom is a hamut a fejemre.


 
Azert ne vidd tulzasba! .....bar, hamu szorasra nyitva vagyunk 24/7.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Március 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert ne vidd tulzasba! .....bar, hamu szorasra nyitva vagyunk 24/7.


 

Jól van no !

Örökké én se leszek "mazsola".


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 29)

Azért a gumihamu is hamu. Azt is csak módjával szórd a fejedre, és kihűlve lehetőleg. Inkább szaggasd meg az alsóneműdet, főleg ha gumiból van.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Március 31)

Kijezaz Ez kiaz ????


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

Rayman írta:


> Kijezaz Ez kiaz ????


*A kellékekből ítélve, ez lesz a picológusnő.:mrgreen:




*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 2)

Rayman írta:


> Kijezaz Ez kiaz ????


 
Cpt. Alberth lehet, hogy elcserelte a temat es ez a "Mit almodtal ma "ba szanta.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> *A kellékekből ítélve, ez lesz a picológusnő.:mrgreen:*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
 De hat nem bagoly !


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 2)

"Azért a gumihamu is hamu. Azt is csak módjával szórd a fejedre, és kihűlve lehetőleg. Inkább szaggasd meg az alsóneműdet, főleg ha gumiból van."


Hát, nem abból van 
Esetleg még lehet, ki tudja ?! 

Ettől függetlenül, még most se értem, hogy mi az a "gumiszoma" !:656:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> De hat nem bagoly !


Bagoly?:shock::shock::shock: Ilyen nevű négylábú nem volt a képen éppen.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 2)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> "Azért a gumihamu is hamu. Azt is csak módjával szórd a fejedre, és kihűlve lehetőleg. Inkább szaggasd meg az alsóneműdet, főleg ha gumiból van."
> 
> 
> Hát, nem abból van
> ...


Tudod-e mi a katharzis? A definíciója nem elfogadható válasz. Át kell élni, mert egy érzés. Ha átélted akár csak egyszer is, már tudod mi az, bár lehet, hogy továbbra sem tudod szóban meghatározni. A gumiszoma is ehhez hasonlít. Nem definiálni, ráérezni kell.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 2)

Csatolás megtekintése 160085


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> "Azért a gumihamu is hamu. Azt is csak módjával szórd a fejedre, és kihűlve lehetőleg. Inkább szaggasd meg az alsóneműdet, főleg ha gumiból van."
> 
> Hát, nem abból van
> Esetleg még lehet, ki tudja ?!
> ...


 

 Tenyleg??? Talan ha visszaolvasnal segitene ??





Szakirodalom :  #1295 - #1333 
bar azota kibovitettuk a "hozzaszolasok fodrosodasanak" elmeletevel,
ill. ez meg csak javaslat , mert Rayman meg nem hagyta jova :99: !??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Tudod-e mi a katharzis? A definíciója nem elfogadható válasz. Át kell élni, mert egy érzés. Ha átélted akár csak egyszer is, már tudod mi az, bár lehet, hogy továbbra sem tudod szóban meghatározni. A gumiszoma is ehhez hasonlít. Nem definiálni, ráérezni kell.


 
Ez szep volt Abigel!!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 3)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 160085


 
Most mar legalabb tudjuk, hogy hogyan epitettek a piramisokat !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Bagoly?:shock::shock::shock: Ilyen nevű négylábú nem volt a képen éppen.


 
Szoval meg se O az uj pszichológus??? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1oPuJI-1HU&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Most mar legalabb tudjuk, hogy hogyan epitettek a piramisokat !


Nom du nom! De honnan vették a cementet?


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 4)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nom du nom! De honnan vették a cementet?


Nagyon egyszerű volt az ókori cement előállítása. A mészkövet ledarálták, miként a gumit, s a kettőt összevegyítették. Így rugalmas cementet kaptak. Ha valaki leesett a piramisról, máris visszapattant.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 4)

alberth írta:


> Nagyon egyszerű volt az ókori cement előállítása. A mészkövet ledarálták, miként a gumit, s a kettőt összevegyítették. Így rugalmas cementet kaptak. Ha valaki leesett a piramisról, máris visszapattant.


:shock:Bingó!:656:


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tenyleg??? Talan ha visszaolvasnal segitene ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nagyon igyekszem !



:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 4)

Eredeti szerző *zsuzsanna03* 

 
Ettől függetlenül, még most se értem, hogy mi az a "gumiszoma" !:656:
Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_ Tenyleg??? Talan ha visszaolvasnal segitene ??




_
Szakirodalom : :grin: #1295 - #1333 
bar azota kibovitettuk a "hozzaszolasok fodrosodasanak" elmeletevel,
ill. ez meg csak javaslat , mert Rayman meg nem hagyta jova :99: !??



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Nagyon igyekszem !
> 
> 
> 
> :-D


 

Latod, csak egy kis atéles hianyzott. :-D Abigel megmondta elore : 

Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_“ Ha átélted akár csak egyszer is, már tudod mi az..” _


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Április 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Eredeti szerző *zsuzsanna03*
> 
> 
> Ettől függetlenül, még most se értem, hogy mi az a "gumiszoma" !:656:
> ...


 

A beleélés már alakul















Kínomban a színpadon, fejem a lábam közt ülök a nyakamon
Homokkal teli a szám, szép vagyok, mosolygok rám.
Kínomban a színpadon, fejem a lábam közt ülök a nyakamon
Homokkal teli a szám, szép vagyok, mosolygok rám.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 4)

zsinnyegtesünk?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 4)

Jóreggelt !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 4)

Minek a rács a börtönre, úgysem tör be oda senki.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 4)

Gumiszoma !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 4)

Rayman írta:


> zsinnyegtesünk?


Abszolút!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 4)

Rayman írta:


> Jóreggelt !


Estét neked is.
Már megint Ausztráliában bóklászol?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 4)




----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Estét neked is.
> Már megint Ausztráliában bóklászol?



Újzéland is jó lenne.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 5)

Annyira titkos helyen vaok, hogy nem is írhatom le. 

De nagyon. 

Még pipilni is elkísérnek. 

Úgyhogy most egy darabig zsinnyegtessünk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 6)

Rayman írta:


> Annyira titkos helyen vaok, hogy nem is írhatom le.
> 
> De nagyon.
> Még pipilni is elkísérnek.
> Úgyhogy most egy darabig zsinnyegtessünk.


 
 ???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QblqBp9NT8M

Tanacs : amikor kiusztal ugorj fel az elso villamosra..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 6)

Rayman írta:


> Annyira titkos helyen vaok, hogy nem is írhatom le.
> De nagyon.
> Még pipilni is elkísérnek.
> Úgyhogy most egy darabig zsinnyegtessünk.


 
Es most komolyra forditva a szot. A NASA, mi??? ...a gumicementet akarjak? 
Ha akarod erted kuldhetjuk a kacsakat .....










.......es ha nagyon " zsinnyegtetnek " csak szolj ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRIG1Ngjy2Y


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 6)

A gumicementet nem adjuk ki, még ha 100 évig is fogvatartanak, kedves Rayman. A hallgatás aranyat ér, úgyhogy hallgass, még ha 100 évig is be leszel csukva. Mi úgyis élvezzük a szabadságot idekinn. Erre gondolj! Küldünk neked sok kis gumikacsát, hogy addig se unatkozzál a NASA vendégeként.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Es most komolyra forditva a szot. A NASA, mi??? ...a gumicementet akarjak?
> Ha akarod erted kuldhetjuk a kacsakat .....
> 
> 
> ...


Ezek gumikacsa nindzsák. Vagy guminindzsa kacsák? Vagy nindzsagumi kacsák? Esetleg nindzsakacsa gumik?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 7)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ezek gumikacsa nindzsák. Vagy guminindzsa kacsák? Vagy nindzsagumi kacsák? Esetleg nindzsakacsa gumik?


 
 ???
A harmadik es a hatodik biztos, hogy nem Ninja.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 7)

Ühm.

Jóestétot mindenkinek. 

Gyönyörű szép nap van ma. Dübörög a város. No, nem azért mert, hanem azért , mert . 

Ma szabad lábon vaok. Úgycsem tok menni sehová, mert zsinnyegtet néhány cég. Tehát be vagyok zárva a városba.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 7)

Fogászati tilalom miatt nem ehetek gumicukrot. 

Teljesen biztonságben vannak tőlem a Gumicuki-betonkacsa ninják.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 7)

alberth írta:


> A gumicementet nem adjuk ki, még ha 100 évig is fogvatartanak, kedves Rayman. A hallgatás aranyat ér, úgyhogy hallgass, még ha 100 évig is be leszel csukva. Mi úgyis élvezzük a szabadságot idekinn. Erre gondolj! Küldünk neked sok kis gumikacsát, hogy addig se unatkozzál a NASA vendégeként.




Kapitány, Te vagy atitkok örzője, ne is add ki a licensz titkokat. 

Azon gondolkodom, nem -e kéne levédetni. 
Nagyon jó ötlet. A földalatti lőtér éghetetlen gumifalától, a sokáig tartó gumicuki falatig rengeteg felhasználási területe van. Persze hogy érdeklődnek utána nyugatról. Nyugodtan kijelenthetjük, ez Hungarikum, magyar narancs, zsinnyegtető. 
Na.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ???
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QblqBp9NT8M
> 
> Tanacs : amikor kiusztal ugorj fel az elso villamosra..



Nem Alcatraz, hanem secret factory. 

Felugrok a villamosra, most úgy is mind a remix-ben van.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 160888

Gumicement űrhajó.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 8)

Rayman írta:


> Nem Alcatraz, hanem secret factory.
> 
> Felugrok a villamosra, most úgy is mind a remix-ben van.


 

 Secret factory??

Victoria's secret?? 







vagy a








Chocolate factory...?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 8)

Csokoládé?
Én meg azt hittem, hogy Charlie és a színes szélesvásznú lódenkabát a megfejtés.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Sakk ! 

Most ti szerváltok.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161207
Szigoúan rögzítek minden a legmodernebb technikával.

" De imádtam annak idején az MK 21' . Volt egy kis műszer is rajta, ami mutatta mennyi a bemenő jel, felvételkor.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161208
Ez már csúcstehnika volt. Igazi ledes kijelzővel. Nem mindenkinek adatott meg, egy ilyen komoly berendezés. MK 29' .

Jeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161209Csatolás megtekintése 161210Csatolás megtekintése 161211Csatolás megtekintése 161212

MK 25A BRG csoda !!!!!!!!!!!!! Imádtam.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161213

És a csúcsokcsúcsa az MK 27. 

Ez volt az első BRG termék amelyben már integrált áramkör is volt. Jó ki TBA 810 As végfok IC.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161215

Egy premierplan foto. Az oldalán lévő két narancs gombal a fogantyú leszedhető volt. De minek?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161216

Csatolás megtekintése 161217


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161219


Egy komoly diktafon. Mint egy nagy tégla. 

Csak úgy rögzített egymás hegyére hátára.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161222


A belevaló !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161223

Esztétikus reklám . 1977 - ből. 

IC automatik.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161224

Kinyílt a világ, mi pedig belepróbáltuk tuszkolni egy darab műanyagba.

Érdekes időtöltés megbányászni a régi kazikat. 

Mi minden előjön. 

Csak mondom, nő rajta a zaj és néhány év múlva már csak az lesz rajta. :mrgreen:

*Nembaj itt a CD ! Vagy mégsem? 
* 
Az ipar az 1980-as években azt bizonygatta, hogy a CD akár az örökkévalóságig, de néhány évtizedig biztosan megőrzi a rajta lévő információkat, ha megfelelő körülmények között tárolják. Nos, bebizonyosodott, hogy ez legfeljebb szép ígéret. Ezzel kénytelenek most szembesülni a Német Zenei Archívum szakemberei is. "Hiába tároljuk a lemezeket a lehető legjobb körülmények között, a folyamatot így sem tudjuk megállítani" - nyilatkozta Ingo Kolasa, a szervezet vezetője.

1983 óta minden Németországban megjelent zenei CD-ből elraktároznak egy példányt a berlini gyűjteményben. Jelenleg közel 373 000 CD-lemez van a raktárakban, melyek közül 200-nál megindult az a folyamat, ami az adatok elvesztéséhez vezethet. Kolasa szerint egyre több korong válik olvashatatlanná. A rendszeres használat, akár már egy apró hajlítás is komoly károkat okozhat a rétegekben, hajszálvékony repedések keletkezhetnek. A túlzott mértékű nedvesség, a tartósan erős napfény vagy a nagy hideg szintén károsan hat a lemezek élettartamára.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Szóval kinyílt a világ, járhattunk az osztálytársak nagyobb tesóihoz átvenni a Queen, a Kiss vagy a Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath felvételeit. Mások a Beatles, a Rolling Stones, vagy Elvis végre így hazavihető dalaival mágnesezték össze(vissza) a Polimereket. Természetesen voltak a rádió kívánságműsorainak lelkes gyűjtői. Olyan is volt, hogy a koncerteken lehetett látni, amint fiatalok az MK 27-es saját mikrofonjával próbálják rögzíteni az ott elhangzottakat. (A létrejövő hangminőség miatt ez szinte teljesen értelmetlen volt persze.) A kazetta első aranykora volt ez, ami a nyolcvanas évekkel szépen elmúlt, illetve átalakult. 


*A második aranykor* 

Hirtelen megjelentek a műszaki boltokban az AKAI, a Sanyo magnók, a TDK, Sony kazetták és a nyugat egyéb dekadens termékei. A Polimer kazettának és az MK 27-nek leáldozott, a hazai magnógyárak utolsó büntetése az Európa Sztár nevű rádiósmagnó volt, ami leginkább a szerelők (a néhai Gelka) munkáját növelte csak meg. Egyre inkább tűntek fel a sztereó magnók, a Videoton kijött a hifi-toronnyal, meg kellett tanulnunk, mi az a deck, mi az az erősítő, mi az a külön hangfal. Ekkor már kezdték kiadni az addigi Fekete Bárányok lemezeit is. (Csak a Beatrice nem jutott még mindig lemezhez.) 

Ekkorra tehető az audiókazetta legfontosabb, történelmi jelentőségű tette kis hazánkban: a nyolcvanas években rögzíthettük – immár viszonylag jó minőségben – az akkor induló alternatív zenekarok felvételeit. Kézen-közön terjedtek az URH, a Kontroll, a Sziámi, a Neurotic, az Európa Kiadó, a Balaton vagy a VHK, később a Pál Utcai Fiúk, a Sexepil felvételei. E zenekarok természetesen nem is álmodhattak akkoriban lemezről, de már volt annyi pénzük, hogy stúdióban rögzítsék a demofelvételeiket. Ezek aztán szárnyra kaptak, egymásnak adták az emberek a kazettákat. Sokszor valaki itt-ott beletörölt véletlenül, s úgy folytatta útját. Gyanítom, hogy mind a mai napig fel lehet lelni olyan kazettát, mondjuk Győrben és Szeged egyaránt, ahol pont ugyanazon a helyen van beletörölve egy adott Neurotic számba. Bár a 90-es évekre e felvételek nagy részét már kiadták különböző kiadók műsoros kazettán és CD-n is, biztos, hogy nagy jelentőségük volt e kultúra elterjesztésében. (Az URH együttesnek vagy a Neuroticnak például alig néhány koncertje volt, mégis ismerte a számait minden arra fogékony az országban.)

A kazetta másik nagy tette (ez azonban már vitatható, hogy történelmi-e), a hungarikumnak számító lagzis-rock elterjesztése is. A 3+2-nek, Lagzi Lajcsinak és végtelen számú követőiknek nem igen kellett túl sok (anyagi és szellemi) befektetés, hogy felvegyék az egyszintis műdalaikat, cigánydalaikat, majd kazettán hozzáférhetővé tegyék szerte az országban. (Leginkább a lengyel- vagy később KGST-piacokon volt erős kínálat ezekért.) Az ország pedig ette a mulatós zenét: új műfaj született.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161227


----------



## stee (2008 Április 8)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 161213
> 
> És a csúcsokcsúcsa az MK 27.
> 
> Ez volt az első BRG termék amelyben már integrált áramkör is volt. Jó ki TBA 810 As végfok IC.


Ilyenem nekem is volt !!!
Sőt még mindig megvan, és még mindig működik!!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161228

Az nem is "igazi" magyar , akinek nem volt legalább egy ilyen szépség.


----------



## stee (2008 Április 8)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 161215
> 
> Egy premierplan foto. Az oldalán lévő két narancs gombal a fogantyú leszedhető volt. De minek?


Azt nem mondod, hogy le lehetett szedni a foganytút??Én erre soha nem jöttem rá...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

stee írta:


> Ilyenem nekem is volt !!!
> Sőt még mindig megvan, és még mindig működik!!



*Szia ! *

Becses kincs ! Vigyázz rá !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

stee írta:


> Azt nem mondod, hogy le lehetett szedni a foganytút??Én erre soha nem jöttem rá...



Be kell nyomni oldalt azt a két szögletes gumigombot.  És hüpp lejön róla.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161230


----------



## stee (2008 Április 8)

Rayman írta:


> Be kell nyomni oldalt azt a két szögletes gumigombot.  És hüpp lejön róla.


Na ezt kipróbálom...Lehet, hogy meg is hallgatok 1-2 kazit. Van egy 30 éves, kiváncsi vagyok, mi maradt rajta..


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161231

Csatolás megtekintése 161232


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

stee írta:


> Na ezt kipróbálom...Lehet, hogy meg is hallgatok 1-2 kazit. Van egy 30 éves, kiváncsi vagyok, mi maradt rajta..




Fontos, hogy ne társaságban tedd. Csak egyedül tekergess. 
Hagyd feltörni az emlékeket csak úgy ér valamit.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 161234

Csatolás megtekintése 161235


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 8)

Összeszedtem hát néhány " Magyarikum"- ot 

Lehet hogy csak az idő távolából szépek ezek a dolgok, de azok az értékrendek mások voltak mint most. 

*Az akarok lenni ami akkor voltam ,mikor az akartam lenni ami most vagyok.*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 8)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 161213
> 
> És a csúcsokcsúcsa az MK 27.
> 
> Ez volt az első BRG termék amelyben már integrált áramkör is volt. Jó ki TBA 810 As végfok IC.


Nekem is volt ilyenem. Ahh régi szép idők.
De átvertek! Az én dobozomban nem volt szőke lány!:33::555:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 8)

stee írta:


> Azt nem mondod, hogy le lehetett szedni a foganytút??Én erre soha nem jöttem rá...


Nem lehettél valami kíváncsi fáncsi. Én még kombinált fejet is cseréltem benne párszor. Muszáj volt, se perc alatt lecsiszolták a szalagok.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nekem is volt ilyenem. Ahh régi szép idők.
> De átvertek! Az én dobozomban nem volt szőke lány!:33::555:


 
 ...a szamlad nincs meg? vagy mar nem garancialis?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ...a szamlad nincs meg? vagy mar nem garancialis?


Kéz alól vettem, nincs számla... de már sejtem miért nem adott... lenyúlta a nőt!:cici::555:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem lehettél valami kíváncsi fáncsi. Én még kombinált fejet is cseréltem benne párszor. Muszáj volt, se perc alatt lecsiszolták a szalagok.


 Nekem még mindíg van néhány darab.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 9)

Rayman írta:


> Nekem még mindíg van néhány darab.


Ásd el a kertben valami szakrális minta szerint elrendezve. A jövő régészeinek is kell valamivel bíbelődni.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ásd el a kertben valami szakrális minta szerint elrendezve. A jövő régészeinek is kell valamivel bíbelődni.



Nem hiszem, hogy valaki kíváncsi lenne, egyszer az ipari hulladékunkra.
, szerintem nem is lesznek a távoljövőben régészek. Sőt egyáltalán nem lesz semmi. A szénhidrogén ember a megmaradó energia forrásokért marja majd egymást, nem lesz ideje a földet túrni.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 10)

Rayman írta:


> Nem hiszem, hogy valaki kíváncsi lenne, egyszer az ipari hulladékunkra.
> , szerintem nem is lesznek a távoljövőben régészek. Sőt egyáltalán nem lesz semmi. A szénhidrogén ember a megmaradó energia forrásokért marja majd egymást, nem lesz ideje a földet túrni.


 
Talan vulkanizalni kellene oket.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 10)

Gumicukor szedőfej? 

Ezt kellett volna eladni akkoriban, a BRG. nek.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 10)

Ímé egy gumiarcú ember. Annyira rugalmas, hogy egy kis zselatint is kellett belekeverni, hogy ne grimaszoljon állandóan. Most botoxot adagolnak neki, talán símul majd valamit az ábrázata.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 10)

Ki vitt már fel gumiszobára guminőt? Azt nem tudom ki ez az illető, de imé, van ilyen. Gumi Icával lehet csak szépeket álmodni a gumilepedőn. De vajon miről álmodik az ifjú? És Gumi Ica miért nem alszik már ilyen későn? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 10)

Szóval a nagy utazásra nem akarsz egy igazit hozni?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 11)

Hol a csapat ? 


Tesssék aláííni a jelenléti íveket.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 12)

??
Hova is megyunk?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 12)

Rayman írta:


> Hol a csapat ?
> 
> 
> Tesssék aláííni a jelenléti íveket.


Körmölöm, de ez a fránya gumiceruza... mindig elhajlik a hegye...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ??
> Hova is megyunk?


Én Gyöngyi szigetére mennék, bár ez itt nem a Dévényi Tibi bácsi kívánságműsora, és pöttyös labdám sincs...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 12)

Itt megint hideg van, szoval ha a szigeten szaz agra sut a nap, benne vagyok. 
Nekem meg pottytelen sincs. 





Ez persze en akkor se tudnam megcsinalni ha lenne.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Itt megint hideg van, szoval ha a szigeten szaz agra sut a nap, benne vagyok.
> Nekem meg pottytelen sincs.
> 
> 
> ...


Ha csak ennyi az akadálya, viszünk száz ágat.
Ez a kis labdázás meg nem nagy kunszt, pár év gyakorlás után még le is pipálod.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 12)

Rayman írta:


> Szóval a nagy utazásra nem akarsz egy igazit hozni?


Dehogynem, már találtam egy igazi guminőt a boltban. Ezek már olyan mutatósak, mintha igazik lennének, viszont a marsi klíma nem zavarja őket.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ??
> Hova is megyunk?



Persze hogy a vissza a jövőbe.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 13)

alberth írta:


> Dehogynem, már találtam egy igazi guminőt a boltban. Ezek már olyan mutatósak, mintha igazik lennének, viszont a marsi klíma nem zavarja őket.



Gratulálok a babához.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 14)

Gumi baba, gumi bébi, nem felelünk, tanár néni! kiss
Én azt hittem, hogy a végletekig tökéletesítették a guminőket. De meglehet hogy tévedtem, mert ez egy igazi. A baba rá a bizonyíték. Tévedni emberi dolog... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 14)

Jó hetet mindenki!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 14)

Rayman írta:


> Jó hetet mindenki!





​


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 14)

Ez ma a gumiszoba gumihétfője. Egyes NASA-kutatók úgy vélik, hogy a Hold egy nagy gumilabda! Mivel Monday a Hold napja, ezért Lunedi a gumihétfő. /logikus, mem?/


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 14)

- Ez a mai fiatalság. Szörnyű hogyan öltözködik! Például ott, az a fiú!
- Az ott az én lányom.
- Elnézést, nem tudtam, hogy ön az anyja.
- Az apja vagyok.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 14)

alberth írta:


> Ez ma a gumiszoba gumihétfője. Egyes NASA-kutatók úgy vélik, hogy a Hold egy nagy gumilabda! Mivel Monday a Hold napja, ezért Lunedi a gumihétfő. /logikus, mem?/







Ö... izé... lehetne ezt még egyszer, kérem szépem?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ha csak ennyi az akadálya, viszünk száz ágat.
> Ez a kis labdázás meg nem nagy kunszt, pár év gyakorlás után még le is pipálod.:mrgreen:


 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Nagyon eltek ma ! En meg 8 percel lekestem a hetfot. 




Jo, akkor majd gyakorolom a szigeten. Az nem baj, hogy az en fulem nem a fejem tetejen van?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 15)

Tele van a zujsag marsi hirekkel*. *


*Magyar legénység a földi marsbázison*
2008. 04. 13., 9:29

Milyen legyen a Mars felszínére érkező első legénység ideális időbeosztása? Hogyan lehet minimálisra csökkenteni a helyzetből, a bezártságból és a feszített munkatempóból adódó konfliktusokat? Milyen eszközöket lehet hatékonyan és biztonságosan alkalmazni űrruhában a terepen? A válaszok részben a földi szimulációs bázisokról érkezhetnek, amelyek egyikének áprilisban tisztán magyar legénysége lesz.

*Rövid és hosszú út a Marsra*
Az emberes marsutazás végrehajtására készült forgatókönyveknak két fő típusa van: a rövid és a hosszú küldetés. A rövid változat szerint az asztronauták 200-230 nap alatt jutnak a vörös bolygóhoz, majd arra leszállva a felszínen mintegy 30-40 napot töltenek. Ezt követően vissza is indulnak, hogy még elérjék a Marsnál beljebb és ezért gyorsabban keringő Földet. Ebben az esetben a teljes expedíció időtartama 500-550 nap körüli. 

 Rayman, Te is a bazison vagy mar??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 15)

2008-04-14 13:43 
[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica]*Majmok veszik birtokba a Marsot?*[/FONT] 
*Az oroszok majmokat terveznek a Marsra küldeni. A makákókon akarják kitapasztalni, milyen hatást gyakorol majd a kozmikus sugárzás a vörös bolygó első emberi látogatóira - adta hírül hétfőn a BBC brit közszolgálati rádió és tévé internetes honlapja.*

En is szeretnek felkuldeni egy par majmot a marsra*. * Majd a jovo hetfon megcsinalom a listamat. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Nagyon eltek ma ! En meg 8 percel lekestem a hetfot.
> Ja hát muszáj, ha nem nagyon élünk, csak éppen hogy, akkor hálni jár belénk a lélek.
> 
> 
> ...


Apróságokon nem akadunk fenn.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Nagyon eltek ma ! En meg 8 percel lekestem a hetfot.


:mrgreen:


Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tele van a zujsag marsi hirekkel*.*
> 
> *Rövid és hosszú út a Marsra*
> Az emberes marsutazás végrehajtására készült forgatókönyveknak két fő típusa van: a rövid és a hosszú küldetés. A rövid változat szerint az asztronauták 200-230 nap alatt jutnak a vörös bolygóhoz, majd arra leszállva a felszínen mintegy 30-40 napot töltenek. Ezt követően vissza is indulnak, hogy még elérjék a Marsnál beljebb és ezért gyorsabban keringő Földet. Ebben az esetben a teljes expedíció időtartama 500-550 nap körüli.


Ajjaj, mi van, ha ők meg a Földet késik le 8 perccel?


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 16)

Az én számításaim szeritn 2 év szükségeltetik, mert figyelembe kell venni a napszél rézecskeáramlásának lassító hatását is. Ezért az indítóállásnál sok-sok modellezőgumi szükséges, hogy még gyorsabb legyen a start. És aztán mars!!!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 16)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Nagyon eltek ma ! En meg 8 percel lekestem a hetfot. :grin:_
_*Rövid és hosszú út a Marsra*_
_Az emberes marsutazás végrehajtására készült forgatókönyveknak két fő típusa van: a rövid és a hosszú küldetés. A rövid változat szerint az asztronauták 200-230 nap alatt jutnak a vörös bolygóhoz, majd arra leszállva a felszínen mintegy 30-40 napot töltenek. Ezt követően vissza is indulnak, hogy még elérjék a Marsnál beljebb és ezért gyorsabban keringő Földet. Ebben az esetben a teljes expedíció időtartama 500-550 nap körüli. _


Abigel573 írta:


> :mrgreen:
> Ajjaj, mi van, ha ők meg a Földet késik le 8 perccel?


 
 Miert , mozgo foldre sem szabad felugrani? 

*Magyar legénység a földi marsbázison*

*2008. 04. 13., 9:29*

Mint kiderult ( nekem) a legenyseg a Utah-ban van a foldi Mars bazison, ahova az amerikai Mars Society nevű civil szervezet hivta meg oket 20 napra. 
Ket Mars-szimulációs bázist létesítettek: az USA belső sivatagos vidékén lévő MDRS-t (Mars Desert Research Station), és a kanadai sarkvidék Devon-szigetén lévő FMARS (Flashline Mars Desert Research Station) állomást. Az MDRS-en 2008. április 13-25. között csak magyar szakemberekből álló gárda teljesít szolgálatot.

Utah :





Itt laknak es van uveghazuk is.





Es persze internet. Gondolom wireless 





Es terepjaro, marsi koveket gyujteni ( Utahban)





Ez azert lesz jo, mert amikor majd 2030 korul valoban lehet majd a Marsra utazni, akkor nekik mar lesz gyakorlatuk, mert ez a bazis es a kornyezet valoban olyan mint a Mars .












Azt olvastam valahol, hogy a bazis kapitanya szerint az a mondas jarja, hogy "Hajozni muszaly, elni nem "


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 16)

Azt hiszem , hogy most mar ertem, hogy hol ertettem felre a "kuldetes"celjat , amikor tavaly Utahban jartam.
Eddig ugy tudtam, hogy az a mondas jarja arra, hogy "Iskolaba jarni kell, de tancolni muszaly ! "  

Igy aztan az egesz kuldetes vakvaganyra terelodott rogton az elejetol.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Utahban van marsi kő, minek mennek akkor a Marsra?
Aki 2008-ban már kellően gyakorlott, az 2030-ban fog még tudni közlekedni bot nélkül?
:555:kiss


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azt hiszem , hogy most mar ertem, hogy hol ertettem felre a "kuldetes"celjat , amikor tavaly Utahban jartam.
> Eddig ugy tudtam, hogy az a mondas jarja arra, hogy "Iskolaba jarni kell, de tancolni muszaly ! "
> 
> Igy aztan az egesz kuldetes vakvaganyra terelodott rogton az elejetol.


Egy kis mondatörténelem.
A hajózási sztori egy ókori hajóskapitány története. Hajóra kellett szállnia, ám a tenger annyira viharos volt, hogy a legénység félelemtől remegve várta parancsát. A parancs így szólt: Tengerre! Egyik tisztje megkérdezte tőle, hogy miért akarja ilyen ítéletidőben vízre bocsátani a hajót, hiszen mindnyájan odavesznek. Ekkor hangzott el a híres mondat: „Navigare necesse est, vivere non est necesse!" Vagyis: „Hajózni kell, élni nem kell!"
Lehet, Utahban nincs történelemtanár?:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 16)

Ne aggódjatok, meghívjuk Jézus Krisztust a Marsi expediciónkra. Ő le tudja csendesíteni a háborgó tengert és a marsi viharokat!


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 16)

Azt mondják Dávid a Holdban hegedül. Nos utána néztem a dolognak. Meg is találtam őkelmét odaát. Na de mióta nem láttuk, bizony felszedett egy kis úszógumit magára. Hiába, a Holdon már túl sok a génkezelt biotermék. Abraham Lincoln a vegetáriánus Marsi kaján felszedett magára néhány kilót. Én úgy döntöttem, hogy inkább egy kis madárlátta hazait viszek magammal a marsutazásra. Atléta termetem megőrizendő ott is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 17)

alberth írta:


> Azt mondják Dávid a Holdban hegedül. Nos utána néztem a dolognak. Meg is találtam őkelmét odaát. Na de mióta nem láttuk, bizony felszedett egy kis úszógumit magára. Hiába, a Holdon már túl sok a génkezelt biotermék. Abraham Lincoln a vegetáriánus Marsi kaján felszedett magára néhány kilót. Én úgy döntöttem, hogy inkább egy kis madárlátta hazait viszek magammal a marsutazásra. Atléta termetem megőrizendő ott is.


 
En szeretnem ha az en Lincolnom is meghizna, mert akkor legalabb 8.50- et érne. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Egy kis mondatörténelem.
> A hajózási sztori egy ókori hajóskapitány története. Hajóra kellett szállnia, ám a tenger annyira viharos volt, hogy a legénység félelemtől remegve várta parancsát. A parancs így szólt: Tengerre! Egyik tisztje megkérdezte tőle, hogy miért akarja ilyen ítéletidőben vízre bocsátani a hajót, hiszen mindnyájan odavesznek. Ekkor hangzott el a híres mondat: „Navigare necesse est, vivere non est necesse!" Vagyis: „Hajózni kell, élni nem kell!"
> Lehet, Utahban nincs történelemtanár?:mrgreen:


 
Igen, pontosan ezt mondta a Cpt.  

 Azert tovabbra is felmerul bennem par kerdes a Marssal es a Utah-i "mars"- al kapcsolatban. 

Ez egy kep Utahbol: 






Ez pedig a Marsrol :






Tehat ha a Marsrol fenykepeznek minket a marslakok, akkor pont ugy nezunk ki mint Ok.:mrgreen:
*DE* a fold nem igy nez ki, csak Utahban, ill. csak a sivatagban Utahban.
Akkor most, hogy nez ki valojaban a Mars ?? Lehet, hogy csak a rossz oldalat fenykepezzuk? 
Eppen ideje, hogy par majom felmenjen kitisztazni a felreertest.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 17)

*Utah*
*



*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 17)

The Mormon Tabernacle Choir
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzmBUQ3wPyo&feature=related





Konyvtar





Belvaros


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 17)

*Park City, Utah*




















http://www.sundance.org/globalshorts/

*Sundance Film Festival*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 17)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 17)

Ennyit Utahrol.  Ezt a alabbi cikket olvastam az ujsagban es nem ertettem, hogy hogyan lathatta ezt a helyet valaki unalmasnak?? 
Bar lehet, hogy csak nem volt idejuk korulnezni. Nekem az egyik legerdekesebb hely volt ahol valaha jartam.
Salt Lake city-t foleg mormonok lakjak. Az, hogy a varos ilyen messzi esik minden lakott telepulestol az az oka, hogy hosszasan vandoroltak pont ebbol az okbol kifolyolag. Igy talaltak ra erre a reszre a Nagy Sosto-ami 5 szor sosabb mint az ocean es a Rocky hegyseg kozott. Ahol kis szerencsevel kifoghat az ember egy olyan "dombot", hogy par honapig is eltart lecsusszani a volgybe. 
Hogy a mormonoknak miert fontos az a tanc az nem tudom, de azt allitjak, hogy tancolni muszaly, es igy altalaban ha beneveznek valami versenyre , meg is nyerik. 

http://flashgamesite.com/live/video_iEa76Sl28Hw.html

*Mars Állam, Utah*
NOL. 2008. április 14. 

"Azért az nem magától értetodo, hogy miért Utah-ban jelölték ki a Mars Bázis helyét. Ez még Salt Lake Cityben sem egyértelmu: a havas hegyláncok körös-körül alpesi országot sejtetnének, egy komoly szépséghibával: már itt is hiányoznak az erdok, egyáltalán, a gazdag növénytakaró. Egyébként mindegy, hogy fu, fa, bozót, úgyis sárgás por lepi. A széles, négyzetrács- szigorúsággal megszerkesztett utcáktól egy európai városlakónak egyébként ásítani van kedve, foleg ha az egész fakó porködbe vész, és még a belvárosban is csúf kobarakkok jelzik az amúgy gazdag mormonok, építészeti puritánságát. "


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 18)

Nem győzöm gyönyörködni a nagy panoráma-képekben, kedves Gyöngyi54. De nem kell Utah államig mennünk, hogy eredeti mormonokat lássunk. Itt Debrecenben is van egy mormon templom és amerikai misszionáriusok vezetik. Igaz, alpesi táj nincs a környéken, de itt a Hortobágy! Elképzelhető, hogy a Mars 2030-ban már ilyen klímájú lesz. Tehát itt kell gyakorlatozni az űrhajósoknak. Nekünk is, mert hamarosan indulunk!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 19)

alberth írta:


> Nem győzöm gyönyörködni a nagy panoráma-képekben, kedves Gyöngyi54. De nem kell Utah államig mennünk, hogy eredeti mormonokat lássunk. Itt Debrecenben is van egy mormon templom és amerikai misszionáriusok vezetik. Igaz, alpesi táj nincs a környéken, de itt a Hortobágy! Elképzelhető, hogy a Mars 2030-ban már ilyen klímájú lesz. Tehát itt kell gyakorlatozni az űrhajósoknak. Nekünk is, mert hamarosan indulunk!


 
 Igenis Cpt. Debrecenbe kéne menni. A Kilenclyuku hiddal szerintem meg a NASA-at lerazhatjuk egy idore.  Csak amig kitalaljuk, hogy mit is csinalunk??  Persze hivhatjuk, "gyakorlatozasnak" is !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igenis Cpt. Debrecenbe kéne menni. A Kilenclyuku hiddal szerintem meg a NASA-at lerazhatjuk egy idore.  Csak amig kitalaljuk, hogy mit is csinalunk??  Persze hivhatjuk, "gyakorlatozasnak" is !


Mondjuk bújócskázhatunk a kilenc lyuk között. Aki megtalálja a többieket, annak lehet egy kívánsága.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mondjuk bújócskázhatunk a kilenc lyuk között. Aki megtalálja a többieket, annak lehet egy kívánsága.


 
:mrgreen: A NASA-val? 

Az biztos, hogy a Kilenclyuku hid remek bujocska hely!  Lehet, hogy Cpt.Alberth is arra bujocskazott kiskoraban?? :mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen: A NASA-val?
> 
> Az biztos, hogy a Kilenclyuku hid remek bujocska hely!  Lehet, hogy Cpt.Alberth is arra bujocskazott kiskoraban?? :mrgreen:


És sokat ,,huncutkodtunk" ott akkoriban a mennyasszonyommal. Ott tanultam meg tízig számolni is. 9 lyuk, + még 1 az = 10-zel!:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 20)

Az biztos, hogy a Kilenclyuku hid remek bujocska hely! :grin: Lehet, hogy Cpt.Alberth is arra bujocskazott kiskoraban?? :mrgreen:



alberth írta:


> És sokat ,,huncutkodtunk" ott akkoriban a mennyasszonyommal. Ott tanultam meg tízig számolni is. 9 lyuk, + még 1 az = 10-zel!:mrgreen:


 


Ezt hivjak helyismeretnek.  Tehat megalapithatjuk, hogy a “bujocska” a Kilenclyuku hid - alatt es a kornyeken - a helyi lakossag hagyomanyai szerint tobbfelekeppen is magyarazhato.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Április 20)

A Marsra is építenünk kell egy 9 lyukú hídat, hogy ne felejtsünk el számolni. Mellette lesz a csárda, hogy legyen hol a torkunkat meglocsolni, meg egy adag hortobágyi húsos palacsintát is bekaphatunk ott. Ezt kell a kiképzésen sűrűn gyakorolni, no meg a bújócskázást a híd lyukai alatt. Ezáltal begyakoroljuk a marsi körülményeket a Hortobágy vizénél.






Marsi életképek a jövőben, erre kell felkészülnünk!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az biztos, hogy a Kilenclyuku hid remek bujocska hely! :grin: Lehet, hogy Cpt.Alberth is arra bujocskazott kiskoraban?? :mrgreen:
> Ezt hivjak helyismeretnek.  Tehat megalapithatjuk, hogy a “bujocska” a Kilenclyuku hid - alatt es a kornyeken - a helyi lakossag hagyomanyai szerint tobbfelekeppen is magyarazhato.


Ez most gyarapítja, vagy csökkenti a népességet?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 21)

Évicus írta:


> A Marsra is építenünk kell egy 9 lyukú hídat, hogy ne felejtsünk el számolni. Mellette lesz a csárda, hogy legyen hol a torkunkat meglocsolni, meg egy adag hortobágyi húsos palacsintát is bekaphatunk ott. Ezt kell a kiképzésen sűrűn gyakorolni, no meg a bújócskázást a híd lyukai alatt. Ezáltal begyakoroljuk a marsi körülményeket a Hortobágy vizénél.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fent A Délibábos Hortobágyon ?  Akkor most mar biztos, hogy sose halunk meg! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 21)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez most gyarapítja, vagy csökkenti a népességet?


 
 Nem hiszem, hogy csokkentené, de latod, hogy a Debreceni tagtarsak ragaszkodnak a hidhoz, talan van errol valamilyen kimutatasuk, mivel a hid 1833 ota van ott ! :mrgreen:
En eddig csak annyit tudtam rola, hogy nem a Duna folyik ott ! :mrgreen: Most mar egeszen biztosan tudom.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 21)

1833. 

Honnan lehet tudni ?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 21)

Rayman írta:


> 1833.
> 
> Honnan lehet tudni ?


Há még ennyit sem tudsz? Természetesen a marsiak lefotózták 1833-ban, merthogy nekik már akkor is volt fotómasinériájuk. És ráadásul dátumozós hátlapú. Hát innen.:mrgreen:
Cpt. meg megtalálta a marsi levéltárban, amikor beült kicsit kipihenendő a gumikacsák üldözését.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 22)

Abigel573 írta:


> Há még ennyit sem tudsz? Természetesen a marsiak lefotózták 1833-ban, merthogy nekik már akkor is volt fotómasinériájuk. És ráadásul dátumozós hátlapú. Hát innen.:mrgreen:
> Cpt. meg megtalálta a marsi levéltárban, amikor beült kicsit kipihenendő a gumikacsák üldözését.



Nahát , hogy mik vannak.

A kulcsaimat nem látták a Masiak? 
Már gy hete keresem a macskás kis kulcstartómat.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 22)

Ez a Marsi Anikó mindíg is gyanús volt nekem. Szóval azért ül ott a tv.-ben olyan mereven. Mert idegen. 

Én azt hittem a szék csak a szék túl kényelmes nekije.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 22)

Rayman írta:


> 1833.
> 
> Honnan lehet tudni ?


 
 Miert pont ezt ne tudnank? 

Ami elotte volt ott az 1697 ben epitettek.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 22)

Rayman írta:


> Nahát , hogy mik vannak.
> 
> A kulcsaimat nem látták a Masiak?
> Már gy hete keresem a macskás kis kulcstartómat.


 
Talan kerdezd meg a kutyust... Hogy hogy macskas?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 22)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Miert pont ezt ne tudnank?
> 
> Ami elotte volt ott az 1697 ben epitettek.



Na, ne már 1600 ba is visszalátunk?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 22)

Kérdezetem a kutyát a macskás kulcsról. Csak pitylogott. Nem jó, szavahihetőbb tanú kéne.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 22)

Szerintem meg a Marsi a hibás , azért ül olyan fúrcsán a TV. - ben alatta a kulcsom.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 23)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_ Miert pont ezt ne tudnank? :grin:

Ami elotte volt ott az 1697 ben epitettek. :grin:_



Rayman írta:


> Na, ne már 1600 ba is visszalátunk?


 
:99: 16*97*!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 23)

Rayman írta:


> Szerintem meg a Marsi a hibás , azért ül olyan fúrcsán a TV. - ben alatta a kulcsom.


 
 Az en macskas kulcstartom hangot ad ki. Ha a Marsi raulne akkor azonnal lebukna.:mrgreen: Talan probalj lemenni alfaba, 
ugy megtalalhatod.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az en macskas kulcstartom hangot ad ki. Ha a Marsi raulne akkor azonnal lebukna.:mrgreen: Talan probalj lemenni alfaba,
> ugy megtalalhatod.


Esetleg az Epsilon Eridanira is leugorhatsz, a Hubble gyanús gazdátlan kulcscsomót fényképezett le ott a minap. A NASA teljesen tanácstalan az ügyben, szabotázsra gyanakodnak.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 23)

Én úgy hallottam, hogy a régi marsalok a Marsról jöttek. Az új marsalokat is erről nevezték el. Azért van két vállapjuk, mert a Marsnak is két holdja van. A Phobos és a Deimos. Először oda megyünk, bázist építünk rajta és irány a Mars. A lányok a Holdakon maradnak a konyhában. Ők finom ebédet főznek majd nekünk, amíg mi a Holdon gumikacsára fogunk vadászni.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 23)

A Marsot nem adóztatják meg? 

Félcsupaszon kellesz járkálni, megadózatjuk a felsőruházatot.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 23)

Ha megadóztatják a tangabugyit, megyünk ellenőrnek !


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 23)

Minket nem lehet csak úgy megvesztegetni! Aki kibújik az adózás alól, az fizessen természetben! :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:






Jövőkép a Mars bolygóról.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 23)

alberth írta:


> Minket nem lehet csak úgy megvesztegetni! Aki kibújik az adózás alól, az fizessen természetben! :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ollé, a szőkénél vagy a barnánál kell leróni az adót természetben?:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 24)

*Adózzanak a nyakkendősök! - új ötlet az MSZP-től*
2008. 04. 23. 8:07:59 

Akár kravátliadóként is elhíresülhet az az ötlet, amely szerint a kulturális tárca a ruházati termékeket is megadóztatná. Ebből a járulékból 700-800 millió forint is bejöhetne évente. Az ötletet a költségvetési bizottság ugyan leszavazta, de két hét múlva akár át is csúszhat a parlamenten.
A Napi Gazdaság cikke

A Nemzeti Kulturális Alap (NKA) évi nyolcmilliárd forintból gazdálkodik, a befolyó pénzből kulturális projekteteket támogatnak. Az alap a járulékbevételekből gazdálkodik, amit különböző termékek, szolgáltatások után fizettetnek meg. Eredetileg a pornográf termékekre vetettek ki járulékot - mint kultúraromboló produktumokra -, hogy az így befolyó pénzből a kultúrát támogassák. Időközben egyre több termék került a kulturális járulék hatálya alá. 

A parlament elé három hete beterjesztett törvénymódosítás tovább növelné a járulékkal sújtott termékek körét: a kormány 0,8 százalékos járulékot vetne ki az internetszolgáltatásra, valamint a mobil tartalomszolgáltatásra. A javas latot az ellenzéki pártok nem támogatják - mi több, a gazdasági tárca sem, igaz, az SZDSZ állásfoglalása sem egyértelmű, ugyanis egy Kóka János jegyezte módosító javaslat nem vetné el az ötletet, hanem a kormány által javasolt 0,8 százalékot 0,7 százalékra csökkentené. A szocialista frakció sem egységes: a kultúrpolitikusok lobbiznak a javaslatért, míg a gazdaságpolitikusok ellenzik azt. A szocialista frakció jövő hétfőn dönt az ügyben. Az internetadó egyébként 2,5 milliárd forinttal növelné meg az NKA éves mozgásterét.

Eközben a kulturális tárca tovább támad: Schiffer János (MSZP) képviselő arra tett javaslatot, hogy a 0,8 százalékos kulturális járulékot vessék ki a szőnyegek, a felsőruházat, a férfi öltöny, a női kosztüm, az ing, a blúz, de még a nyakkendő, a csokornyakkendő és a kravátli után is. A kormány támogatja a javaslatot - mondta a költségvetési bizottság ülésén Schneider Márta, a kulturális tárca szakállamtitkára -, mivel szerinte ezek a termékek a dizájn révén komoly kulturális értéket képviselnek. A ruházati termékek adóztatásából 700-800 millió forintos járulékbevétel vár az NKA - mondta Harsányi László elnök. A költségvetési bizottság leszavazta az indítványt, ám a végső szót a plenáris többség mondja ki leghamarabb két hét múlva, hacsak addig vissza nem vonják az indítványt.






Ugy latom elindultak a komolyabb reform programok is. Mennyi lesz az ado az ingnyakra ing nelkul? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 24)

2008. április 18. 

*David Bowie a Marsra készül*

*



*

"Most végre, évtizedekkel a felvétel után hivatalosan is kiadják a lemezt, amely a „Ziggy Stardust” korszak csúcspontját és Bowie marslakó mivoltát örökíti meg."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM0e1m9T9HQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=209ArurxVG4&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 24)

alberth írta:


> Minket nem lehet csak úgy megvesztegetni! Aki kibújik az adózás alól, az fizessen természetben! :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megegyeztünk.


Tangabugyi adóellenőr M65 típusu szolgálati egyenruha viseléáse kötelező.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Adózzanak a nyakkendősök! - új ötlet az MSZP-től*
> 2008. 04. 23. 8:07:59
> 
> Akár kravátliadóként is elhíresülhet az az ötlet, amely szerint a kulturális tárca a ruházati termékeket is megadóztatná. Ebből a járulékból 700-800 millió forint is bejöhetne évente. Az ötletet a költségvetési bizottság ugyan leszavazta, de két hét múlva akár át is csúszhat a parlamenten.
> ...



Ugyan má gyerekek. Feri megmondta , nyugodt építkezés éve leszen.

Ki látott már olyat, hogy nyakkendőben betonoznak.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ollé, a szőkénél vagy a barnánál kell leróni az adót természetben?:mrgreen:


 Szépen lassan egymás után mind a kettőnél.


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2008 Április 24)

Rayman írta:


> Szépen lassan egymás után mind a kettőnél.


 
És mi lesz a vörös és fekete amazonokkal???:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 24)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> És mi lesz a vörös és fekete amazonokkal???:-D:-D:-D


 A vörös az oké.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 24)

Rayman írta:


> Szépen lassan egymás után mind a kettőnél.


Duplán adózunk?:shock::shock::shock:
Remek ötlet!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 24)

Digit-Nyuszi írta:


> És mi lesz a vörös és fekete amazonokkal???:-D:-D:-D


Náluk majd az adóhátralékot rójuk le.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Duplán adózunk?:shock::shock::shock:
> Remek ötlet!



Kíméletlen adó, kíméletes módon. 
Sőt.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 25)

Jóestét ! 

Sehol senki ? 

Micsoda kiképzőközpont ?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 25)

Rayman írta:


> Jóestét !
> 
> Sehol senki ?
> 
> Micsoda kiképzőközpont ?


Jövök már... micsoda tempó... még adózni se hagyják nyugodtam az embert...


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 25)

*bugyi bugyik bugyi randibugyik randibugyi tangák nyitható randibugyi nyitott tanga nyitott tanga tangákk nyitható*

*Így néz ki a tangabugyi-lap üzleti ajánlata.*






Büntetésből ilyen szerkókban kell majd járni a marsi raboknak. Főleg, akik az adót csalják. Apech-ruha.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 25)

alberth írta:


> *bugyi bugyik bugyi randibugyik randibugyi tangák nyitható randibugyi nyitott tanga nyitott tanga tangákk nyitható*
> 
> *Így néz ki a tangabugyi-lap üzleti ajánlata.*
> 
> ...


A Marson mindenki szőke lesz?


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 25)

Rayman írta:


> A Marson mindenki szőke lesz?


Csak azok lesznek szőkék, akiknek a vezetékneve Szőke. Pl. Szőke Katalin.
A képen szereplő hölgyek neve is valószínűleg szőke. A Marson minden információ és elnevezés tényként fog megjelenni, úgyhogy meggondolandó lesz, ki mit mond. Pl. ha Siket Kálmán a Marsra utazik, ott süket is lesz, mert valóra válik minden. Sántha Pista is jobb, ha nem jön. A Fazekas nevűeknek pedig le kell ülni a korong mellé. Orosz Péter elfelejt magyarul és govority po rússzki. Kőhegyi Sándornak a sziklán kell laknia. Katona Ádám harcos lesz és így tovább. Pap Józsit vigyük?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Jövök már... micsoda tempó... még adózni se hagyják nyugodtam az embert...


 
 Ugy latszik !

*Nyakkendőadó: visszakozott a kormány*
2008. április 23.

_*"A kormány nem támogatja azt a képviselői kezdeményezést, amely a ruházati termékeket is bevonná a kulturális járulékkörbe - közölte az oktatási tárca sajtóirodája."*_


Lehet, hogy kozben az is kiderult, hogy a nyakkendo nem felsoruhazat, hanem kiegeszito . Persze ha csak nyakkendo van valakin akkor felsoruhazat. Erre is volt mar pelda, mint tudjuk. 
Tulajdonkeppen az ing sem felsoruhazat mert a fehernemu es az ing egy kategoria. Viszont a ruhakrol nem volt szo , csak a kosztumokrol, akkor ezekszerint az "ingruha"adomentes lett volna?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 26)

** Akkor most butorado lesz mert az kevesbe nevetseges ? 


*Lesz bútoradó is*
2008. április 25. 15:24

"Míg az „internetadó”, illetve a „nyakkendőadó” elleni tiltakozások nagy publicitást kaptak, a bútorgyártók szavát a „bútoradót” illetően viszont eddig senki nem hallotta meg. Az internetszolgáltatók, illetve a mobilszolgáltatók náluk ügyesebb érdekérvényesítőnek bizonyultak eddig. Az FN által megkérdezett PR stratéga szerint minél tudatosabban fogyasztjuk a médiát, annál jobban kell dolgozniuk a kommunikátorok mögött álló szakembereknek. 
A Magyar Bútor és Faipari Szövetség (MBFSZ) – több más bútor- és faipari szövetséggel együtt - is tiltakozik a kulturális járulék kiterjesztése ellen, ugyanis annak kiterjesztése (szintén az „internetadóhoz” hasonló 0,8 százalékos kulccsal) a bútorgyártókat is sújtaná. 
*Az autók miért nem?*

A tervezet szerint a bútorok számottevő kulturális tartalommal bírnak, az átlagosnál nagyobb formatervezés, design testesül meg bennük, ezért kulturális járulékfizetésre kötelezésük indokolt. Számos termékcsoport viszont (például autók, háztartási eszközök) sokkal nagyobb design-tartalommal bír, mint a bútoripar termékei, ezért ez a tervezet diszkriminatívan kezeli a bútoripart – állítják a bútorgyártók az országgyűlési képviselőkhöz eljuttatott levelükben. 

Szerintük a tervezett intézkedés az árbevétel-arányos nyereséget diszkriminatív módon, tovább csökkenti, és egyben ellehetetleníti a felzárkózást a környező országokban működő konkurens bútorgyártókhoz, valamint veszélyezteti a bútoripar jelenlegi foglalkoztatási potenciálját. A bútorgyártókat az sem vigasztalja különösebben, hogy például a pilótaszékek és a fogorvosi székek után nem kell majd kulturális járulékot fizetni.


*Nevetségesebb a nyakkendőadó a bútoradónál*

Senki nem foglalkozott érdemben eddig a bútorgyártók tiltakozásával. A „nyakkendőadó” által ismertté vált ötlet, amely a felsőruházatot vonta volna be a járulékköteles körbe, ugyan köznevetség tárgyává vált, s a beterjesztője visszavonta, a hasonló logika („az átlagosnál magasabb design tartalom”) alapján működő „bútoradó” nem keltett közfigyelmet. "


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 26)

alberth írta:


> Csak azok lesznek szőkék, akiknek a vezetékneve Szőke. Pl. Szőke Katalin.
> A képen szereplő hölgyek neve is valószínűleg szőke. A Marson minden információ és elnevezés tényként fog megjelenni, úgyhogy meggondolandó lesz, ki mit mond. Pl. ha Siket Kálmán a Marsra utazik, ott süket is lesz, mert valóra válik minden. Sántha Pista is jobb, ha nem jön. A Fazekas nevűeknek pedig le kell ülni a korong mellé. Orosz Péter elfelejt magyarul és govority po rússzki. Kőhegyi Sándornak a sziklán kell laknia. Katona Ádám harcos lesz és így tovább. Pap Józsit vigyük?




Persze a hit, az a Marson is hit.

Sőt, templom építéssel kezdjük.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ** Akkor most butorado lesz mert az kevesbe nevetseges ?
> 
> 
> *Lesz bútoradó is*
> ...



Levegő adó már régóta van.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 26)

Nemsokára kivetik az első éjszaka jogát.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 26)

Rayman írta:


> Persze a hit, az a Marson is hit.
> 
> Sőt, templom építéssel kezdjük.


 
 Akkor viszek kalapacsot. Eppen most lattam egy nagyon jot.  Cipo formaja volt es a cipo sarkaval kell beverni a szoget. Ez kb. eleg eletszeru, mar csak egy hajcsatt kell es olyan templom lesz a Marson, hogy huha.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 26)

Ez az okfejtés kicsit gumiszomás. De hol is lehetne érthetőbb mint itt.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 26)

Erős dohányos vagyok, csak passzív .


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 26)

Rayman írta:


> Erős dohányos vagyok, csak passzív .


 
Akkor füstadót kellene fizetned. Csaljuk az adót, kedves Rayman? Élvezeti cikk-adót is kivetnek majd rád. Csak úgy ingyen szívni a cigifüstöt? Egy ilyen országban? Nem sokáig teheted ingyen. Gyorsan használd ki az alkalmat, míg lehet! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 26)

alberth írta:


> Akkor füstadót kellene fizetned. Csaljuk az adót, kedves Rayman? Élvezeti cikk-adót is kivetnek majd rád. Csak úgy ingyen szívni a cigifüstöt? Egy ilyen országban? Nem sokáig teheted ingyen. Gyorsan használd ki az alkalmat, míg lehet! :mrgreen:




Mindenki adócsaló. 


csakhogy én egy slukkot csenek el, más meg gyárakat privatizél el.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 26)

Adóztassuk meg a passzív dohányosokat issss.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 26)

Mos jut eszembe, hogy nem lesz jó, mert én is passzív dohányos vagyok. Sőt, passzív italozó. Persze a Koka-kólának nem nagyon tudok ellenállni. Arra csak nem vetnek ki adót?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 27)

alberth írta:


> Mos jut eszembe, hogy nem lesz jó, mert én is passzív dohányos vagyok. Sőt, passzív italozó. Persze a Koka-kólának nem nagyon tudok ellenállni. Arra csak nem vetnek ki adót?




Kapitány , persze hogy példás a szenvedélyhányadosod. 
Viszont én csak a Pepesi-t szeretem. Akkor mind a kettőnek meg kell honosodni a Marson? Vagy lemondassz a Cocáról.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 27)

Nem látta valaki a munkakdevemet?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 27)

A marsi napok hossza ugye más ?

mert itt nem nagyon tudok kijönni az időből. Le vagyok maradva, még a lemaradásból isss. :mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 27)

Rayman írta:


> A marsi napok hossza ugye más ?
> 
> mert itt nem nagyon tudok kijönni az időből. Le vagyok maradva, még a lemaradásból isss. :mrgreen:


Itt sem egyforma hosszúak a napok. Télen rövidebbek, nyáron hosszabbak. Meg aztán, ha van egy százas égőd, éjszaka lehet véle villanyozni és így aklímatizálódhatsz a marsi időintervallumokhoz. Javaslom leszállásra a bolygó sarkvidékeit. Ott nincs nagy kavar a napok hosszával.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 27)

Akkor viszek kalapacsot. Eppen most lattam egy nagyon jot. :grin: Cipo formaja volt es a cipo sarkaval kell beverni a szoget. Ez kb. eleg eletszeru, mar csak egy hajcsatt kell es olyan templom lesz a Marson, hogy huha.:mrgreen: :grin:



Rayman írta:


> Ez az okfejtés kicsit gumiszomás. De hol is lehetne érthetőbb mint itt.


 
 Gumiszomas??










Kalapacsok noknek. Ezeket lattam tegnap. Ezt a Bata shoe adta ki, de min t kiderult konnyebben torik mint a valodi magassarku cipu, - ami egyebkent tokeletesen megfelel beverni egy ket szoget.

Mivel " design"rol beszeltunk. Az egyik fontos marketing kerdes, hogy a nok valoban szeretik-e a rozsaszin szerszamokat?
Mint kiderult a kutatasokbol. 
Igen. Egyreszt mert jobban nez ki, masreszt mert igy biztos lehetsz abban, hogy a parod nem fogja hasznalni.
A ferfiak szinten szeretik, mert jartukban-keltukben a rozsaszin szerszam "tokeletes ajandeknak tunik" :mrgreen:




















A masik ok arra, hogy miert rozsaszin a szerszam , az a "Rozsaszin szallag " akcio. A termekek arabol amik ezzel a jellel vannak ellatva egy reszet felhasznaljak a rakkutatasra.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 27)

Rayman írta:


> A marsi napok hossza ugye más ?
> 
> mert itt nem nagyon tudok kijönni az időből. Le vagyok maradva, még a lemaradásból isss. :mrgreen:


 

 En lemaradasbol nagyon jol allok. Egyes kollegaim mar most a marsi idoszamitas szerint dolgoznak


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 27)

Javaslom, hogy rózsaszín szemüvegen át nézzük a dolgokat! Akkor mindent rózsaszínben látunk. De ha nem rendelkezünk ilyennel, a sárga is megteszi. Ugyanis:

Sárga lencse viselete gyenge fényben ajánlott, erősíti a kontrasztokat. Erős fényben viszont hunyorogni kényszerülünk mögötte, akárcsak a rózsaszín üveg mögött. 






*Morning Musume Otome Gumi *

Kedves Rayman! Ezek a bájos marsi leánykák majd helyre zökkentik az időérzékedet! Erre még garanciát is hajlandóak nyújtani. Csak a titkos jelszót kell nekik megmondani elébb. Ezt viszont elárulom neked.
A jelszó: GUMISZOBA


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 27)

Micsoda repertoál !!


Azért látom toppon van a csapat.

Pink fúrógép az ász.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 27)

alberth írta:


> Javaslom, hogy rózsaszín szemüvegen át nézzük a dolgokat! Akkor mindent rózsaszínben látunk. De ha nem rendelkezünk ilyennel, a sárga is megteszi. Ugyanis:
> 
> Sárga lencse viselete gyenge fényben ajánlott, erősíti a kontrasztokat. Erős fényben viszont hunyorogni kényszerülünk mögötte, akárcsak a rózsaszín üveg mögött.
> 
> ...



Tajvani csajok veszélyesek.

Látni néha a neten, olyanokat tőlük, hogy gyoj he !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 27)

Hogy mit össze nem kerestem egy jó szemüveget.

Füvet vágtam, és a kasza mindíg beledobálja a fűket.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 27)

Rayman írta:


> Hogy mit össze nem kerestem egy jó szemüveget.
> 
> Füvet vágtam, és a kasza mindíg beledobálja a fűket.


Tegyél fel inkább pápaszemet! Az megkülönbözteti a szalmát az ocsútól is. A kecskéket elválassza a juhoktól szintúgy!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 28)

Miert hivjak pápaszemnek?

Errol jut eszembe amit olvastam: 

*Megváltozik a hét főbűn *
_2008. április 27. 10:43_


*A modern világhoz igazított új egyházi főbűnlistában az első helyen áll a drogkereskedelem áll. *

"A Vatikán egyhetes gyónás-konferenciáján Gianfranco Girolatti püspök, a szentszéki bíróság vezetője azt javasolta, hogy a modern világunk képébe jobban beilleszthető, új főbűnöket nevezzen meg a katolikus egyház.. 

Az új listában az első helyen áll a drogkereskedelem és - használat, ezt követi a gyermekek és fiatalok bántalmazása, harmadik a környezetszennyezés, negyedik a prostitúció, ötödik az emberi génmanipuláció, hatodik helyen szerepel mások szegénységbe taszítása, a sort pedig a luxuscikkek vásárlása zárja."

 Most mi lesz a regi 7 fobunnel? Azok mar nem fo bunok, vagy mostantol 14 fobun lesz?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 28)

Rayman írta:


> Micsoda repertoál !!
> Azért látom toppon van a csapat.
> 
> Pink fúrógép az ász.


 
 Igen a pink furogep cool. Kar, hogy keson lattam meg. A testverem felhivott par honapja es nekem szogezte a kerdest, miszerint " Te tudtad, hogy van elektromos furogep ?  A valaszomra, hogy, igen tudtam, azt mondja, hogy "miert nem mondtad"??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
 Nem, tudom, - mondtam - eddig valahogy a furogep nem jott szoba koztunk 


Talan mert eddig nem volt rozsaszinben??


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 28)

Eddig is volt több féle bűn: 
*A bocsánatos bűn:*

A bocsánatos bűn olyan kisebb vétek, amely megbánással, gyónással és vezekléssel jóvátehető.*Az eredendő bűn:*

Az első az _eredendő bűn_, amit az emberek Ádámtól örökölnek. Ez a bűn „alapjáraton” minden emberre kihat anélkül, hogy az emberek bármi rosszat is tennének. Lényegében az ember már a megfoganás pillanatában eredendően bűnös:

Hét fő bűn:

1. A paráznaság
2. A falánkság
3. A kabzsiság
4. A lustaság
5. A harag
6. A irígység
7. A gőg

Halálos bűn: A halálos bűn a Tízparancsolat valamelyik pontjának a megszegése, amelyért a büntetés biztos pokol.

*Az égbekiáltó bűnök is vannak: Pl. bérmunkással szembeni igazságtalanság.
*


Akkor most hozzás jön az új 7 bűn, ami eurokomformitás keretében érthetővé teszi mindenkinek mit ne csináljon.

Szóval rendesen utánakéne tanúlni ennek. Egyébként nem is olyan régen mindenki vágta ezeket a dolgokat, csak most, a rohanó világban nem számít semmi bűnnek amit az ember megúszik.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen a pink furogep cool. Kar, hogy keson lattam meg. A testverem felhivott par honapja es nekem szogezte a kerdest, miszerint " Te tudtad, hogy van elektromos furogep ?  A valaszomra, hogy, igen tudtam, azt mondja, hogy "miert nem mondtad"??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Nem, tudom, - mondtam - eddig valahogy a furogep nem jott szoba koztunk
> 
> 
> Talan mert eddig nem volt rozsaszinben??


 Én még nem láttam !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen a pink furogep cool. Kar, hogy keson lattam meg. A testverem felhivott par honapja es nekem szogezte a kerdest, miszerint " Te tudtad, hogy van elektromos furogep ?  A valaszomra, hogy, igen tudtam, azt mondja, hogy "miert nem mondtad"??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Nem, tudom, - mondtam - eddig valahogy a furogep nem jott szoba koztunk
> 
> 
> Talan mert eddig nem volt rozsaszinben??



Bírom az ilyen embereket. Tök jól megvannak a kis belső bolygójukon. Rácsodálkoznak a dolgokra, mondjuk akár egy szép felhőre is az égen.
Csak az a baj, hogy akár vezetés közben a belső sávban az autópályán.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 28)

Tehát akkor a Marsi templomoikban a modern bűnöket fogják oktatni a Marsi lelkészek.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 28)

Az új parancsolat megszegése lesz a legfőbb főbűn!
A parancsolat így szól majd: ,,Sokasodjatok, szaporodjatok és töltsétek be a Marsot!"
Tehát semmi cölibátus, avagy antiszex, mert az lesz ám a főbűn!
Az ilyeneket koedukált gumicellákba dugják majd, mindaddig míg szexfüggő nem lesz! kiss


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

alberth írta:


> Az új parancsolat megszegése lesz a legfőbb főbűn!
> A parancsolat így szól majd: ,,Sokasodjatok, szaporodjatok és töltsétek be a Marsot!"
> Tehát semmi cölibátus, avagy antiszex, mert az lesz ám a főbűn!
> Az ilyeneket koedukált gumicellákba dugják majd, mindaddig míg szexfüggő nem lesz! kiss


Helyes !


----------



## Zoli100 (2008 Április 29)

alberth írta:


> Az új parancsolat megszegése lesz a legfőbb főbűn!
> A parancsolat így szól majd: ,,Sokasodjatok, szaporodjatok és töltsétek be a Marsot!"
> Tehát semmi cölibátus, avagy antiszex, mert az lesz ám a főbűn!
> Az ilyeneket koedukált gumicellákba dugják majd, mindaddig míg szexfüggő nem lesz! kiss



benne vagyok!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 
:cici::ugras:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Zoli100 írta:


> benne vagyok!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> :cici::ugras:


 Aha, akkor a népszerűsége látható a programodnak kapitány !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 29)

alberth írta:


> Az új parancsolat megszegése lesz a legfőbb főbűn!
> A parancsolat így szól majd: ,,Sokasodjatok, szaporodjatok és töltsétek be a Marsot!"
> Tehát semmi cölibátus, avagy antiszex, mert az lesz ám a főbűn!
> Az ilyeneket koedukált gumicellákba dugják majd, mindaddig míg szexfüggő nem lesz! kiss


 

Tul sok bun egy napra.

Az eredeti het fo bun, aztan az uj/modern 7 fobun, az eredendo, a bocsanatos, az egbekialto, a halalos, a Tizparancsolat es most meg a Ctp. _Egyparancsolata_ is. Ami egyebkent kicsit "szektasan" hangzik nekem.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tul sok bun egy napra.
> 
> Az eredeti het fo bun, aztan az uj/modern 7 fobun, az eredendo, a bocsanatos, az egbekialto, a halalos, a Tizparancsolat es most meg a Ctp. _Egyparancsolata_ is. Ami egyebkent kicsit "szektasan" hangzik nekem.


Nagy a különbség, kedves Gyöngyi! A szektavezér kisajátítja a gyülekezet összes hölgytagját. A kapitány viszont csak...:mrgreen:
Nos elmondok egy történetet: Egy barátom egy olyan szigetre került egyik utazása során, ahol a nők voltak a kezdeményezők. A férfiak reggel halászni mentek. Amikor alkonyatkor megérkeztek a kifogott halakkal, akkor mindenki a csónakjában hozta a saját halait. A nők akkor előjöttek és választottak a férfiak csónakjaiból halat. Az a férfi, akinek a halát elvitte egy nő, már tudta, hogy őt választotta éjszakára. A hölgy elvitte a halat, kettőjüknek megsütötte. Elfogyasztották, aztán hozzáláttak a népszaporulat bővítését célzó tevékenységhez. Tehát hölgyválasz is lehetséges a Marson. Mit szóltok hozzá?


----------



## Zoli100 (2008 Április 29)

alberth írta:


> Nagy a különbség, kedves Gyöngyi! A szektavezér kisajátítja a gyülekezet összes hölgytagját. A kapitány viszont csak...:mrgreen:
> Nos elmondok egy történetet: Egy barátom egy olyan szigetre került egyik utazása során, ahol a nők voltak a kezdeményezők. A férfiak reggel halászni mentek. Amikor alkonyatkor megérkeztek a kifogott halakkal, akkor mindenki a csónakjában hozta a saját halait. A nők akkor előjöttek és választottak a férfiak csónakjaiból halat. Az a férfi, akinek a halát elvitte egy nő, már tudta, hogy őt választotta éjszakára. A hölgy elvitte a halat, kettőjüknek megsütötte. Elfogyasztották, aztán hozzáláttak a népszaporulat bővítését célzó tevékenységhez. Tehát hölgyválasz is lehetséges a Marson. Mit szóltok hozzá?



Bizisten azt olvastam, hogy a hölgy mindkettőjüket megsütötte...huhhh, túl korán van....:22:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 165712Csatolás megtekintése 165713


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 165718


----------



## Platfus (2008 Április 29)

:..:

hehe ezt meg csak Te látod, mert ehhez meg oda kell regelni!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Platfus írta:


> :..:
> 
> hehe ezt meg csak Te látod, mert ehhez meg oda kell regelni!



Látod látod, a technika ördöge.kiss


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 165724


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 165726Csatolás megtekintése 165728


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 165730


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 165732


----------



## Platfus (2008 Április 29)

Van ám ott egy privid. :-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Április 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 165733


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 30)

alberth írta:


> Nagy a különbség, kedves Gyöngyi! A szektavezér kisajátítja a gyülekezet összes hölgytagját. A kapitány viszont csak...:mrgreen:
> Nos elmondok egy történetet: Egy barátom egy olyan szigetre került egyik utazása során, ahol a nők voltak a kezdeményezők. A férfiak reggel halászni mentek. Amikor alkonyatkor megérkeztek a kifogott halakkal, akkor mindenki a csónakjában hozta a saját halait. A nők akkor előjöttek és választottak a férfiak csónakjaiból halat. Az a férfi, akinek a halát elvitte egy nő, már tudta, hogy őt választotta éjszakára. A hölgy elvitte a halat, kettőjüknek megsütötte. Elfogyasztották, aztán hozzáláttak a népszaporulat bővítését célzó tevékenységhez. Tehát hölgyválasz is lehetséges a Marson. Mit szóltok hozzá?


 
....es azt pedig tudjuk, hogy a Marson duborog a halgazdasag. :mrgreen:

Ha hal nincs is, de ko van boven. Az viszont csak a pingvineknek fontos,mivel pingvineknel a fiu pingvin koveket gyujt es ugy fejezi ki a szandekat.


----------



## alberth (2008 Április 30)

Á, ez nagyon jó! Nekem van ugyanis otthon egy marsi kövem. Ezzel fogok hódítani már itthon is. Ugyanis sokat kell gyakorolni a marsi szituációkat, hogy készségünkké váljék. De mit fogunk vacsorázni, mielőtt összemelegednénk? Kőlevest főznek a lányok nekünk?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tul sok bun egy napra.
> 
> Az eredeti het fo bun, aztan az uj/modern 7 fobun, az eredendo, a bocsanatos, az egbekialto, a halalos, a Tizparancsolat es most meg a Ctp. _Egyparancsolata_ is. Ami egyebkent kicsit "szektasan" hangzik nekem.


Nem szextasat akartál írni?:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 30)

alberth írta:


> Á, ez nagyon jó! Nekem van ugyanis otthon egy marsi kövem. Ezzel fogok hódítani már itthon is. Ugyanis sokat kell gyakorolni a marsi szituációkat, hogy készségünkké váljék. De mit fogunk vacsorázni, mielőtt összemelegednénk? Kőlevest főznek a lányok nekünk?


Elképzeltem a kapitányt kővel a szájában, amint hódítani indul...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 30)

Jé, hogy miket nem ír a szerver a nevemben...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 30)

Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Á, ez nagyon jó! Nekem van ugyanis otthon egy marsi kövem. Ezzel fogok hódítani már itthon is. Ugyanis sokat kell gyakorolni a marsi szituációkat, hogy készségünkké váljék. De mit fogunk vacsorázni, mielőtt összemelegednénk? Kőlevest főznek a lányok nekünk?_



Abigel573 írta:


> Elképzeltem a kapitányt kővel a szájában, amint hódítani indul...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 1)

alberth írta:


> Á, ez nagyon jó! Nekem van ugyanis otthon egy marsi kövem. Ezzel fogok hódítani már itthon is. Ugyanis sokat kell gyakorolni a marsi szituációkat, hogy készségünkké váljék. De mit fogunk vacsorázni, mielőtt összemelegednénk? Kőlevest főznek a lányok nekünk?


 





A pingvin azert viszi a kavicsot mert abbol epitik a feszket  szoval ha pingvin modra akarsz hoditani , talan vigyel egy teglat. 




​


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A pingvin azert viszi a kavicsot mert abbol epitik a feszket  szoval ha pingvin modra akarsz hoditani , talan vigyel egy teglat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tégláról a ház jut eszembe, a házról a házasság, a házasságról a monogámia. De a Marson talán lehetnénk többnejűek is, a hölgyek pedig többférjűek. Mi a véleményetek? Én gyűjtöm a téglákat máris. Sok tégla=sok feleség.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 2)

alberth írta:


> A tégláról a ház jut eszembe, a házról a házasság, a házasságról a monogámia. De a Marson talán lehetnénk többnejűek is, a hölgyek pedig többférjűek. Mi a véleményetek? Én gyűjtöm a téglákat máris. Sok tégla=sok feleség.


 
 Maris?? 
Szoval a teglarol a ház, a házról a házasság, a házasságról a monogámia......es a monogámiarol a tobbnejuseg? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Tolem lehetsz tobbneju Cpt., de Raymannel beszelned kellene, hogy hany teglat hozhatsz, meg mielott telepakolod az urhajot .


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Maris??
> Szoval a teglarol a ház, a házról a házasság, a házasságról a monogámia......es a monogámiarol a tobbnejuseg? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> Tolem lehetsz tobbneju Cpt., de Raymannel beszelned kellene, hogy hany teglat hozhatsz, meg mielott telepakolod az urhajot .


Az a gyanúm, hogy át kell építenünk az űrhajót sokkal nagyobbra. Kell a hely a téglagyárnak, melyet út közben is működtethetünk. Legalább nem unatkozunk a hosszú úton. Gumitéglákra gondoltam, így rugalmasan lehet majd többnejűnek lenni. Házasságokat kötni, elválogatni, csere-berélgetni... Sok-sok gumiszoba lesz a marsi gumiházakban. És sok pap kel, vőfély és anyakönyvvezető. No, meg lakodalmas zenekar, száztagú. Kell egy nagy hűtőház is az űrhajóra, ahol a lagzikhoz a lakoma étkei és az italok tárolása lesz megoldva. Ja, és sok fényképész kell az esküvői képekhez, filmek, fényérzékeny papírok. Milyen márkájú fényképezőgép a legoptimálisabb a Marson? Ki tudja?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 3)

alberth írta:


> Az a gyanúm, hogy át kell építenünk az űrhajót sokkal nagyobbra. Kell a hely a téglagyárnak, melyet út közben is működtethetünk. Legalább nem unatkozunk a hosszú úton. Gumitéglákra gondoltam, így rugalmasan lehet majd többnejűnek lenni. Házasságokat kötni, elválogatni, csere-berélgetni... Sok-sok gumiszoba lesz a marsi gumiházakban. És sok pap kel, vőfély és anyakönyvvezető. No, meg lakodalmas zenekar, száztagú. Kell egy nagy hűtőház is az űrhajóra, ahol a lagzikhoz a lakoma étkei és az italok tárolása lesz megoldva. Ja, és sok fényképész kell az esküvői képekhez, filmek, fényérzékeny papírok. Milyen márkájú fényképezőgép a legoptimálisabb a Marson? Ki tudja?


 
 Cpt. Alberth , nagyon beleelted magad a teglagyartasba, de ugy latom a tobbnejuseg nem igen vonza a csapat tobbi tagjat.  Tobbferjuseg pedig nincs is ! 
Amiota nincs navigatorunk idorol-idore el-eltevedunk. Ha majd Rayman a "temagazda " megint elokerul ne felejtsuk el megkerdezni, hogy hova is megyunk?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A pingvin azert viszi a kavicsot mert abbol epitik a feszket  szoval ha pingvin modra akarsz hoditani , talan vigyel egy teglat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinyúlok. Ne tedd ezt velem Gyöngyi.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Maris??
> Szoval a teglarol a ház, a házról a házasság, a házasságról a monogámia......es a monogámiarol a tobbnejuseg? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> Tolem lehetsz tobbneju Cpt., *de Raymannel beszelned kellene, hogy hany teglat hozhatsz, meg mielott telepakolod az urhajot* .


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

alberth írta:


> A tégláról a ház jut eszembe, a házról a házasság, a házasságról a monogámia. De a Marson talán lehetnénk többnejűek is, a hölgyek pedig többférjűek. *Mi a véleményetek?* Én gyűjtöm a téglákat máris. Sok tégla=sok feleség.


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Cpt. Alberth , nagyon beleelted magad a teglagyartasba, de ugy latom a tobbnejuseg nem igen vonza a csapat tobbi tagjat.  Tobbferjuseg pedig nincs is !
> Amiota nincs navigatorunk idorol-idore el-eltevedunk. Ha majd Rayman a "temagazda " megint elokerul ne felejtsuk el megkerdezni, hogy hova is megyunk?


 
Rosszul tudod. A Himalájában van olyan törzs, ahol van több férjüség. Kevés a nő, több a férfi


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 3)

Jóreggel t!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_LcFlTNopA


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 3)

http://a879.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/44/m_a0ae58b72771a3901b6dbe12ae193876.gif


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 3)

Vigyázzunk a többnejűséggel, mert a marsi bennszülöttek csalnak. Ők már a birka-guminőket is bevetik. Eredetiségvizsgálat szükségeltetik! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 3)

Ez a hölgy épp egy téglányi helyet foglal el az űrhajón. Máris begyűjtöm magamnak! kiss


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 166478

Cél a MARS !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 3)

Csatolás megtekintése 166479


alberth írta:


> Ez a hölgy épp egy téglányi helyet foglal el az űrhajón. Máris begyűjtöm magamnak! kiss


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 4)

*Valahol Európában 1.*


Csatolás megtekintése 166546Csatolás megtekintése 166545Csatolás megtekintése 166542Csatolás megtekintése 166541Csatolás megtekintése 166543

Magyarország, Abaúj-megye Regéc. 

Saját képek. Minden jog fenntartva.

*Regéci várrom*

A vár 624 méteres, vulkanikus sziklaszirten épült a XIII. században. Rákóczi-várként ismert, mert az ő idejükben élte fénykorát. A szabálytalan alaprajzú, belsőtornyos hegyi várakhoz tartozott. 



A várat a XIII. században építette a Baksa nembéli Simon fia György. A rozgonyi csata után királyi vár, majd a Drugethek a birtokosai a faluval együtt. Zsigmond király ezt a várat is elzálogosította Brankovics György szerb despotának. A XVII. századtól a Rákócziak tulajdonában volt, akik itt rendezték be birtokközpontjukat, itt őrizték levéltárukat. Sokat tartózkodott itt I. Rákóczi Ferenc. Özvegye, Zrínyi Ilona itt nevelte fiát, II. Rákóczi Ferencet ötéves koráig. A Rákóczi-szabadságharc bukását követően, a vár a császáriak dühének esett áldozatul, elpusztították, falait lerombolták. Berendezéseinek megmaradt darabjai a sárospataki vármúzeumban tekinthetők meg. 



A vár megmaradt falai között az utóbbi években ismét régészeti feltárás is folyt. Ma a turisták kedvelt kirándulóhelye. Itt találkozik az Országos Kéktúra és a Zempléni-hegység jellegzetes túraútvonala, a piros jelzésű Rákóczi-turistaút, mely Sárospatakról indul, és a Füzéri várnál végződik.

 Rayman


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 4)

Mar 2 hete keszulok, hogy feltegyek kepeket a Fuzeri varrol a Szep vagy Magyarorszag temaba. Most akkor varok, talan a Valahol Europaban 1 utan jon egy 2.is. 
Szepek a kepeid Rayman.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 4)

*Valahol Európában 2. 

*Csatolás megtekintése 166557Csatolás megtekintése 166560Csatolás megtekintése 166561

*Hejce 

*"2007. 5. 19-én, szombaton adták át Ladislav Sabo alkotását...
A 4,5 millió koronába kerülő emlékmű nem az eredeti tervek alapján épült meg, ugyanis a hejcei katolikus plébános nehezményezte, hogy a tragédiának épp egy szárnyaszegett, földre zuhanó angyalt ábrázoló szoborral állítsanak emléket. A helyiek az ügyben az egri érsek véleményét is kikérték, aki szerint a magyar katolikus egyház számára megengedhetetlen, hogy egy ilyen alkotás elkészülhessen. Az üggyel kapcsolatosan hasonló álláspontot fogalmazott meg František Rábek, szlovák tábori püspök is."

"ÉM"
Rayman


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 4)

Nincs jo erzesem ezzel a szoborral. Az esemenyrol nem ez jut eszembe.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nincs jo erzesem ezzel a szoborral. Az esemenyrol nem ez jut eszembe.



Borzasztó dolgokat meséltek a tűzoltók. Életerős emberek úgy sírtak mint a gyerekek.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 4)

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Nincs jo erzesem ezzel a szoborral. Az esemenyrol nem ez jut eszembe._



Rayman írta:


> Borzasztó dolgokat meséltek a tűzoltók. Életerős emberek úgy sírtak mint a gyerekek.


 
Ertem Rayman es rosszul is fogalmaztam. Ha akarod megmagyarazom, magamtol, inkabb nem.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 5)

Támadás a Mars ellen !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 5)

De hol a stáb ?

Kapitányom, jelenléti ív ? 

Aláírva ???? DDD : ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 6)

Szabadságolás ON?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 6)

Rayman írta:


> Támadás a Mars ellen !


 
Hetfon?? 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 6)

Rayman írta:


> De hol a stáb ?
> 
> Kapitányom, jelenléti ív ?
> 
> Aláírva ???? DDD : ?


Most elfoglalt vagyok, ilyenkor a titkárnőmmel kell felvenni a kapcsolatot. Avagy a szóvivő hölggyel...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hetfon??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ez már a támadás első civil áldozata, vagy csak átaludta a hétfőt?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 6)

Rayman írta:


> Támadás a Mars ellen !


:shock::shock::shock:Azt hittem békés telepesek leszünk...:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> :shock::shock::shock:Azt hittem békés telepesek leszünk...:shock::shock::shock:


 Kizárt dolog.

Nem véletlen , hogy a bolgót elérő technika 85 %-a megsemmisül.

Nem békés helyszín.. nemán hogy virággal menjek a Marsokok ellen !!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 6)

alberth írta:


> Most elfoglalt vagyok, ilyenkor a titkárnőmmel kell felvenni a kapcsolatot. Avagy a szóvivő hölggyel...



Kapcsolat ?  Csatlakozol ?  Aha !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 6)

Jóreggelt fórumm.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 7)

Hol vagytok?

Biztus ünnep.

Mindíg mindenki ünnepel.

Most volt karácsony. Nem elég az ? 

A marson nem lesznek ünnepek ?

Háromévente lesz csak karácsony, augusztus 20. -a meg hetente.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 7)

Javaslom, sokszor tartsunk busójárást. A marslakók ettől reszketni fognak, mint a falevél.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 7)

alberth írta:


> Javaslom, sokszor tartsunk busójárást. A marslakók ettől reszketni fognak, mint a falevél.



helyes , bosó járás lucaszéke. értem a felkészülési tempó okát.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 7)

Sorakozó !


----------



## bellus (2008 Május 7)

..bocsi,uj"hús" vagyok,nem értem,mihez kell szólni...
bellus


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 7)

bellus írta:


> ..bocsi,uj"hús" vagyok,nem értem,mihez kell szólni...
> bellus


 It külömleges Marsi expedíció toborzása / kiképzése folyik. 

Nem kell jelentkezned a toborzó irodában.

fel vagy véve !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 7)

Kadét !

Tessék állandó ügyeletet tartani.

Itt kell várnod , hogy vaéaki belépjen. 

Üdvözöd, és megkérded mit akar.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 8)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Hetfon?? 





_




Abigel573 írta:


> Ez már a támadás első civil áldozata, vagy csak átaludta a hétfőt?


 
Cat-nap.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 8)

Rayman írta:


> Hol vagytok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es Uj Ev hany evente lesz? Happy New Year !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Az mi? 

Bővebben ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 8)

Power nap, Nano nap, Mini nap, 
Rovid alvas napkozben. Mielott elajulsz a faradsagtol, vagy a szomszedod vallan, vagy a buszon, vagy az asztalra borulva , vagy bele a levesedbe, jobb aludni 20 percet.
Az a Power nap.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Power nap, Nano nap, Mini nap,
> Rovid alvas napkozben. Mielott elajulsz a faradsagtol, vagy a szomszedod vallan, vagy a buszon, vagy az asztalra borulva , vagy bele a levesedbe, jobb aludni 20 percet.
> Az a Power nap.




Szoktam.

megállok és nyugizok egy kicsit. A hosszú vezetés titka, akkor kell pihenni , mikor az ember fáradt. nem akkor , mikor kigyullad a pihenő gomb.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 8)

Rayman írta:


> Szoktam.
> 
> megállok és nyugizok egy kicsit. A hosszú vezetés titka, akkor kell pihenni , mikor az ember fáradt. nem akkor , mikor kigyullad a pihenő gomb.


 

Van egy piheno gomb !!??



HOL???


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Van egy piheno gomb !!??
> 
> 
> 
> HOL???


Hát persze hogy van.
Szemdvics gomb is van.

Dring ! Ennni kell.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 9)

A tavaszi faradsag a tovabbiakban celtalan, mert hogy az iden nem lesz tavasz.
Keddre a min. 2 fok lesz es ha befuj a szel a zoceanrol akkor az kb.-5 nek tunik. Egesz honapban esni fog, szoval nagyon fent vagyunk!
Most persze sajnaljuk ,:``: hogy ataludtuk a "tavaszt"ami 3 nap volt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 9)

Rayman írta:


> Hát persze hogy van.
> Szemdvics gomb is van.
> 
> Dring ! Ennni kell.


 

Hol a gomb?

*Burma nem engedi be az országba a segélyszállítmányokat*
2008. május 9., péntek 06:09 

Burma egyelőre nincs felkészülve a külföldi segélyszállítmányok és az újságírók fogadására a Nagris ciklon pusztítását követően - közölte pénteken a katonai kormányzat külügyminisztériuma. A tárca közleményében jelezte: a kormány minden erejével azon van, hogy saját segélycsapatait küldje el a katasztrófa sújtotta térségekbe, de a külföldi kereső-mentő alakulatok, valamint sajtóstábok beengedésére az ország területére nem készült fel. 

1 millio ember nyomja a gombot mar egy hete.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 9)

Burmában vannak MARShalok? Ezért a külföldi mentőcsapatoknak akklimatizálódni kell egy ideig...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 10)

alberth írta:


> Burmában vannak MARShalok? Ezért a külföldi mentőcsapatoknak akklimatizálódni kell egy ideig...


 
 Azt nem tudom , hogy vannak-e?....de a "Presidente" ugy tunik, hogy "eltunt"...na ja.., ugy latszik menetelni konnyebb.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azt nem tudom , hogy vannak-e?....de a "Presidente" ugy tunik, hogy "eltunt"...na ja.., ugy latszik menetelni konnyebb.


,,Aki nem lép egyszerre, nem kap rétest estére,
mert a rétes nagyon jó, katonának az való..." :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 10)

Rayman írta:


> Hol vagytok?


Itt vagyok főrendező úr, itt vagyok. Meggyógyultam.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 10)

alberth írta:


> ,,Aki nem lép egyszerre, nem kap rétest estére,
> mert a rétes nagyon jó, katonának az való..." :mrgreen:


 
Igy van Ctp. vagy "igyebb". Ma sem ernek ra az aldozatokra , mert demokratikus  szavazas van Burmaban : 

*Referendum: Comments from the Burmese people *
General situation (11am) 
May 10, 2008 (DVB)–“…In Karen State [southeast Burma], they blared out the song ‘Let’s go to the polling stations 
and vote’ constantly until 10.30am. But there were very few voters … the villagers were too afraid to ask for 
ballpoint pens and only put blank, white papers [into the ballot boxes]… 
“…In Kyonpyaw, it was officially declared on the loudspeakers that those who vote NO will be given a three-year 
prison sentence and fined 100,000 [kyat]. We heard from the elected representative Dr Kyi Min Htut … In 
Pantanaw, Irrawaddy Division, although it was not announced officially through loudspeakers, similar words were 
heard…” 

*Megjegyzesek burmai emberektol a szavazasrol: *
In Kyonpyaw-t, hangszorokon “hivatalosan” bemondtak, hogy azokat, akik “nem”-el szavaznak három éves bortonbuntetesre itelik és 100,000-et kyatra bírságoljak meg.
A masik korzetben szinten bemondtak, de ott nem allitottak, hogy a bejelentes “hivatalos”.

Viszont, penzt elfogadnak. Ami ertheto, hiszen a " Presidente" kicsit kikoltekezett , mivel a lanya eskuvoje 26 millio dollarba kerult.
Mondjuk szerintem el kellene fogadni a felteteleiket, mert az biztos, hogy a segitseg nagyreszet ellopjak, de valami csak oda is jutna ahova kell. Bar lehet, hogy csak optimista vagyok.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Itt vagyok főrendező úr, itt vagyok. Meggyógyultam.


 
Bar nem vagyok a forendezo ur, de orolok, hogy meggyogyultal. Remeljuk nem volt sulyos.  csak egy kis natha? 
Ez egy rossz het volt. En azzal zartam hogy a jenai felrobbant a sutoben , es a csirkemellek osszevissza repultek a sutoben.  Persze ha fakirok lennek meg megehetnenk. Csikremell, uvegszilankokon.......hmmmm .....


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Bar nem vagyok a forendezo ur, de orolok, hogy meggyogyultal. Remeljuk nem volt sulyos.  csak egy kis natha?
> Ez egy rossz het volt. En azzal zartam hogy a jenai felrobbant a sutoben , es a csirkemellek osszevissza repultek a sutoben.  Persze ha fakirok lennek meg megehetnenk. Csikremell, uvegszilankokon.......hmmmm .....


Egy valódi jénainak pedig bírni kell a hőt. Azért jénai a jénai! Az enyém a gáz tekeréklángján megállja a helyét. Sütőben viszont még nem próbáltam. Legalább felfedeztél egy új menűt: Jénais csirkemell.
*Recept.:*
Végy néhány csirkemellet.
Tedd jénaiba, majd a sütőbe.
Robbantsd fel az egészet.
Jó étvágyat! Malzeiten!
Figyelem, az üvegszilánkok csak díszitik az étket, azt nem kell elfogyasztani! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Bar nem vagyok a forendezo ur, de orolok, hogy meggyogyultal. Remeljuk nem volt sulyos.  csak egy kis natha?
> Ez egy rossz het volt. En azzal zartam hogy a jenai felrobbant a sutoben , es a csirkemellek osszevissza repultek a sutoben.  Persze ha fakirok lennek meg megehetnenk. Csikremell, uvegszilankokon.......hmmmm .....


Jó nagy sütőd, lehet, ha csak úgy összevissza repkednek benne a csirkék. Talán repülésirányítót kellene alkalmaznod.
Kaptak egyáltalán felszállási engedélyt Raymantől?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 10)

alberth írta:


> Egy valódi jénainak pedig bírni kell a hőt. Azért jénai a jénai! Az enyém a gáz tekeréklángján megállja a helyét. Sütőben viszont még nem próbáltam. Legalább felfedeztél egy új menűt: Jénais csirkemell.
> *Recept.:*
> Végy néhány csirkemellet.
> Tedd jénaiba, majd a sütőbe.
> ...


 

Persze a valodi jénai az birja a hot, de az ál-jenai az inkabb felrobban! 
En mindig a sutoben hasznalom es a valodinak meg se kottyan de ennek az ujnak ugy latszik "identity"problemaja volt. Na ezt a magyarazatott senki nem ette itt meg....:mrgreen:....es most meg zanyak napja van ma, tehat felvagyok mentve edenytoresbol.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Jó nagy sütőd, lehet, ha csak úgy összevissza repkednek benne a csirkék. Talán repülésirányítót kellene alkalmaznod.
> Kaptak egyáltalán felszállási engedélyt Raymantől?


 
Valoban, a repuloiranyitas jol jott volna.....mert csak az egyik robbant fel, szoval ugy lett volna rendjen , hogy a husok repuljenek a masik jenaiba es nem a jenai darabok....... de nem igy tortent.
Rayman megint eltunt ..szerintem csak szeret minket sorakoztatni , de mire felsorakozunk nincs itt.


----------



## G.Tamás (2008 Május 11)

*Trállálálálá! Sziasztok jó ez a fórum!*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Valoban, a repuloiranyitas jol jott volna.....mert csak az egyik robbant fel, szoval ugy lett volna rendjen , hogy a husok repuljenek a masik jenaiba es nem a jenai darabok....... de nem igy tortent.
> Rayman megint eltunt ..szerintem csak szeret minket sorakoztatni , de mire felsorakozunk nincs itt.


Pedig a sorakozó már megy, mint látható, minden időben.
Apropó... olyan régen találkoztunk... melyik is vagy te a sorban Gyöngyi?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 11)

Abigel573 írta:


> Pedig a sorakozó már megy, mint látható, minden időben.
> Apropó... olyan régen találkoztunk... melyik is vagy te a sorban Gyöngyi?


 
:mrgreen: Melyik vagy Te a sorban es Cpt.Alberth? 
Egyik sem en vagyok. Nem igen vagyok oda a fociert ......es nalam altalaban_ mar_ van esernyo..

Persze azon gondolkodom, hogy, hogy jutott eszedbe ez a kep a jénairol? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 11)

Abigel573 írta:


> Itt vagyok főrendező úr, itt vagyok. Meggyógyultam.




Nah.
beteg vótá? 

Akkó igazolt a távollét !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Valoban, a repuloiranyitas jol jott volna.....mert csak az egyik robbant fel, szoval ugy lett volna rendjen , hogy a husok repuljenek a masik jenaiba es nem a jenai darabok....... de nem igy tortent.
> Rayman megint eltunt ..szerintem csak szeret minket sorakoztatni , de mire felsorakozunk nincs itt.


Itten vaok!
Esküvős hétvége vót !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 11)

Holnap meg munkanap van nekem.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 11)

G.Tamás írta:


> *Trállálálálá! Sziasztok jó ez a fórum!*



Hol a Babettád Tamás !  ???????????????


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 11)

Ez a Burmai dolog tök gáz..

Mikor ég valakinek a háza csak azért nem kér segítséget, mert takargat valamit.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen: Melyik vagy Te a sorban es Cpt.Alberth?
> Egyik sem en vagyok. Nem igen vagyok oda a fociert ......es nalam altalaban_ mar_ van esernyo..
> 
> Persze azon gondolkodom, hogy, hogy jutott eszedbe ez a kep a jénairol? :mrgreen:


Hol van már a jénai...
Nem sorakozóról volt szó?
Én nem vagyok a képen, mert én fotóztam. Vagy a cserepadon ülök. Vagy valami ilyesmi.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 12)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:mrgreen: Melyik vagy Te a sorban es Cpt.Alberth? 
Egyik sem en vagyok. Nem igen vagyok oda a fociert ..:grin:....es nalam altalaban mar van esernyo..:grin:

Persze azon gondolkodom, hogy, hogy jutott eszedbe ez a kep a jénairol? :mrgreen:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Hol van már a jénai...
> Nem sorakozóról volt szó?
> Én nem vagyok a képen, mert én fotóztam. Vagy a cserepadon ülök. Vagy valami ilyesmi.


 
Pl. fedel alatt. Akkora esoben.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 12)

Rayman írta:


> Ez a Burmai dolog tök gáz..
> 
> Mikor ég valakinek a háza csak azért nem kér segítséget, mert takargat valamit.


 
Remelem hamarosan kitakarjak, vagy "be". Nem tudom, hogy ezt , hogy fogjak megoldani, de muszaly. Es hamar.

*Másfél millió ember került életveszélybe* 
2008. május 11. 16:19 MTI

*Egyetlen szót sem ejt a burmai hivatalos lap a Nargis ciklon dúlása után kialkult vészhelyzetrol, csak arról ír, hogy az országot irányító katonai junta sikerként értékeli a szombati népszavazást. Közben a közegészségügyi állapotok másfél millió ember életét veszélyeztethetik*.

Akár a másfél milliót is elérheti azoknak a lakosoknak a száma Mianmarban, akiknek élete a tiszta víz hiánya, és a fertozésveszély miatt veszélyben van, állítja az Oxfam brit segélyszervezet.
Sarah Ireland, a szervezet regionális vezetoje szerint "az összes feltétele teljesül annak, hogy közegészségügyi katasztrófa történjen" az országban. A Nargis ciklon halálos áldozatainak száma szerinte eléri a százezret, és sürgos segítség nélkül az összes áldozatszám elérheti majd ennek a 15-szörösét is. (A hivatalos adatok mintegy 23 ezer halottal, és 42 ezernyi sebesülttel kalkulálnak.
Mindeközben a New Light of Myanmar címu mianmari hivatalos lap egyik vasárnapi cikke arról 
ír, hogy a lakosság nagyon nagy arányban vett részt az új alkotmányról tartott elozo napi népszavazáson (számadatot nem írt), és ezt "sikerként" értékeli az országot irányító katona junta. 
A cikkben egyetlen utalás sincs azonban a természeti katasztrófáról és annak áldozatairól.


*DART waits to enter Burma; death toll passes 28,000*
CTV.ca News Staff 

*Canadian officials hoped to convince Burma's military rulers to accept humanitarian aid from the Disaster Assistance Response Team on Sunday, as the death toll from a massive cyclone surpassed 28,000.*

The United Nations has said about two million of Burma's nearly 49 million citizens have been severely affected by the cyclone.
*The British aid group Oxfam warned Sunday that up to 1.5 million people would be at risk of dying if they don't get clean water and sanitation soon.*
Sarah Ireland, the group's regional chief, told reporters in Bangkok, Thailand that the cyclone's toll could hit 100,000 -- a figure put forward by other aid groups and a top U.S. diplomat in Burma.
"There are all the factors for a public health catastrophe which could multiply that death toll by up to 15 times," she said.

*http://www.redcross.ca/myanmar_e.html*

*http://www.voroskereszt.hu/*


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 12)

Volt már hasonlóra példa.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 12)

És?


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 12)

Rayman írta:


> Volt már hasonlóra példa.


Kambodzsában a vörös khmerek. Oda még természeti katasztrófa sem kellett Pol-Pot diktátornak. Ilyen, ha az országot egy gumiszobából irányítják.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 12)

alberth írta:


> Kambodzsában a vörös khmerek. Oda még természeti katasztrófa sem kellett Pol-Pot diktátornak. Ilyen, ha az országot egy gumiszobából irányítják.:mrgreen:


 De remélem nem ebből.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 14)

Rayman írta:


> De remélem nem ebből.


Innen csak az űrhajót irányítjuk, amivel a Marsra fogunk utazni! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
Reszkessetek Marslakók! :555:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 14)

alberth írta:


> Innen csak az űrhajót irányítjuk, amivel a Marsra fogunk utazni! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Reszkessetek Marslakók! :555:



helye.

A láthatatlan ellenség az igazi ellenség.

mert lehet hogy barátok.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 15)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Innen csak az űrhajót irányítjuk, amivel a Marsra fogunk utazni! :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:_
_Reszkessetek Marslakók! :555:_




Rayman írta:


> helye.
> 
> A láthatatlan ellenség az igazi ellenség. mert lehet hogy barátok.


 
Nekem eddig csak jol lathatoak voltak, amilyen mazlista vagyok.
Jo ez a gumiszoma, mindenkinel porog az "internal movie"egymastol fuggetlenul. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0dMBqtGtOU


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nekem eddig csak jol lathatoak voltak, amilyen mazlista vagyok.
> Jo ez a gumiszoma, mindenkinel porog az "internal movie"egymastol fuggetlenul.


A Mátrix-című film lesz a felkészülésünk mintája. Úgy döntöttem, hogy először mátrixban utazunk a Marsra, aztán űrhajóval.







Mi a véleményetek erről az ötletről?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 16)

alberth írta:


> A Mátrix-című film lesz a felkészülésünk mintája. Úgy döntöttem, hogy először mátrixban utazunk a Marsra, aztán űrhajóval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Keanu Reeves jon?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 16)

*Hisz a bűntelen Mars-lakókban a Vatikán*
2008. 05. 14., 12:51

*Lehet élet a Marson, és teremthetett értelmes idegen lényeket Isten - állítja egy cikkében a Vatikán csillagásza. A vatikáni csillagvizsgálót igazgató Gabriel Funes atya szerint az idegen értelmes lények akár még az eredendő bűntől is mentesek lehetnek.*
Nem lehet kizárni az életet a Marson - írta a Vatikán csillagásza. Gabriel Funes atya a vatikáni újságban írt erről és arról is, hogy az Úr által teremtett egyéb értelmes élet is létezhet a világűrben. A Földön kívüli élet utáni kutatás nem ellentétes az Istenbe vetett hittel - írta az Idegenek a testvéreink című cikkében.
Funes atya szerint az élet földön tapasztalható sokszínű megnyilvánulásához hasonlóan létezhetnek Isten által teremtett intelligens lények a világűrben. Egyesek közülük akár mentesek is lehetnek az eredendő bűntől - állítja.

*Vatican astronomer says it's OK to believe in aliens*
05/15/2008,. USA TODAY 

VATICAN CITY (AP) — Believing that the universe may contain alien life does not contradict a faith in God, the Vatican's chief astronomer said in an interview published Tuesday.
In the interview by the Vatican newspaper _L'Osservatore Romano_, Funes said that such a notion "doesn't contradict our faith" because aliens would still be God's creatures. Ruling out the existence of aliens *would be like "putting limits" on God's creative freedom*, he said.

" Kizarni a foldonkivuliek letezeset olyan lenne, mint határokat szabni Isten kreatív szabadságnak "  

Hat igen , azt senki nem szereti.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 16)

*A rezsim enyves kezétől féltik a mianmari segélyt*

2008. 05. 15.,

*Segélyszervezetek szerint a mianmari katonai rezsim lenyúlja a május eleji trópusi vihar áldozatainak szánt segélyek egy részét. A szállítmányokat saját embereikkel kísértetnék, de a rezsim csak korlátozott számban és helyről engedi be a külföldi segélymunkásokat.*

*Vitték a kekszet*
A HRW csütörtökön például megerősítette azt az AP-jelentést, hogy a nemzetközi közösségtől érkező magas fehérjetartalmú kekszekre a hadsereg rátette a kezét, és helyettük helyi készítésű silányabb minőségű hasonló élelmet osztottak ki. A jogvédők szerint számos segélyszervezet korábban ehhez hasonló esetek miatt szüntette be helyi működését.
*A szavazást megtartották*
A mianmariak jóváhagyták az új alkotmányt - jelentették be a délkelet-ázsiai országban csütörtökön, öt nappal azután, hogy a katonai junta a Nargis ciklon pusztítása ellenére megtartotta a korábban kiírt népszavazást. Az állami MRTV televíziós csatorna szerint a szavazásra jogosultak 92,4 százaléka mondott igent a hadsereg által támogatott új alaptörvényre, a részvételi arány pedig 99 százaléknál is magasabb volt a május 10-i referendumon.

 Nagyon kreativ !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 16)

*"Nem voltak földrengésbiztosak a kínai iskolák*
2008. május 15. 

*A szegénység, a nemtörődömség és az oktatásügy háttérbe szorulása miatt épülhettek azok az építési szempontból gyenge minőségű iskolák, amelyek több ezer diák halálát okozták - állítja egy hongkongi professzor. *

A romokról készült felvételek alapján egyértelműen látszik, hogy a több ezer diákot maguk alá temető iskolák nem voltak földrengésbiztosak, jóllehet az építési szabályokban már régóta előírják, hogy az új épületeknek bizonyos erősségű földmozgásokat ki kell bírniuk - nyilatkozta Hung Wing-tat a hongkongi South China Morning Post című lapnak."

*"50 ezret is elérheti a halálos áldozatok száma*
2008. május 15

Elérheti az 50 ezret a kínai földrengés halálos áldozatainak száma. A hivatalos adatok szerint közel 20 ezer ember halt meg, de továbbra is tízezrek vannak a romok alatt."


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 17)

*Menj el a Marsra*

Kapitányom, 25,-én érkezik a Marsra a következő felderítő egység.

A heineken szerint rögtön a leszállás után máris belekukkol valaki a robotkamera lencséjébe. 

De ki lesz az ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Hisz a bűntelen Mars-lakókban a Vatikán*
> 2008. 05. 14., 12:51
> 
> *Lehet élet a Marson, és teremthetett értelmes idegen lényeket Isten - állítja egy cikkében a Vatikán csillagásza. A vatikáni csillagvizsgálót igazgató Gabriel Funes atya szerint az idegen értelmes lények akár még az eredendő bűntől is mentesek lehetnek.*
> ...




Persze a marsi ádámnak könnyű nem bűnbe esni, se fa, se kígyó,se alma. 
Azért a marsi csajok nincsenek biztonságban annyira. Szerintem ott is becserkészik őket azé' a nagy unalomban. :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 17)

Rayman írta:


> Kapitányom, 25,-én érkezik a Marsra a következő felderítő egység.
> 
> A heineken szerint rögtön a leszállás után máris belekukkol valaki a robotkamera lencséjébe.
> 
> De ki lesz az ?


 
 Biztos ugy van, hiszen a Heineken az egyik legmegbizhatobb hirforras. 

*"It's cold under the pole on Mars - May 16, 2008*

The *North pole of Mars* is colder then previously thought, according to new data from NASA. "

"A tervek szerint május 25-én a Marsra érkezo Phoenix Lander további vizsgálatokat végezhet az északi sark rétegeivel kapcsolatban is."

Mivel a Marsi Nort pole -ra mennek valoszinu, hogy a Marsi Santa Claus fog belekukkolni a kameraba. 





http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/index.html


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 17)

*Bemutatták az európai Mars-autót*

2008. 05. 16., 22:14
Elkészült annak az európai Mars-autónak a futómű-prototípusa, amely várhatóan 2013-ban indul a vörös bolygóra, hogy az élet esetleges nyomait kutassa. 






Nem kellene befizetnunk egy Mars autora?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 17)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_*Hisz a bűntelen Mars-lakókban a Vatikán*_
_2008. 05. 14., 12:51_

_*Lehet élet a Marson, és teremthetett értelmes idegen lényeket Isten - állítja egy cikkében a Vatikán csillagásza. A vatikáni csillagvizsgálót igazgató Gabriel Funes atya szerint az idegen értelmes lények akár még az eredendő bűntől is mentesek lehetnek.*_
_Nem lehet kizárni az életet a Marson - írta a Vatikán csillagásza. Gabriel Funes atya a vatikáni újságban írt erről és arról is, hogy az Úr által teremtett egyéb értelmes élet is létezhet a világűrben. A Földön kívüli élet utáni kutatás nem ellentétes az Istenbe vetett hittel - írta az Idegenek a testvéreink című cikkében._
_Funes atya szerint az élet földön tapasztalható sokszínű megnyilvánulásához hasonlóan létezhetnek Isten által teremtett intelligens lények a világűrben. Egyesek közülük akár mentesek is lehetnek az eredendő bűntől - állítja._

_*Vatican astronomer says it's OK to believe in aliens*_
_05/15/2008,. USA TODAY _

_VATICAN CITY (AP) — Believing that the universe may contain alien life does not contradict a faith in God, the Vatican's chief astronomer said in an interview published Tuesday._
_In the interview by the Vatican newspaper L'Osservatore Romano, Funes said that such a notion "doesn't contradict our faith" because aliens would still be God's creatures. Ruling out the existence of aliens *would be like "putting limits" on God's creative freedom*, he said._

_" Kizarni a foldonkivuliek letezeset olyan lenne, mint határokat szabni Isten kreatív szabadságnak " :smile: _

_Hat igen , azt senki nem szereti.  _



Rayman írta:


> Persze a marsi ádámnak könnyű nem bűnbe esni, se fa, se kígyó,se alma.
> Azért a marsi csajok nincsenek biztonságban annyira. Szerintem ott is becserkészik őket azé' a nagy unalomban. :-D


 
 Akkor a Mars csoki honnan ered?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 17)

Most mar olyan tolongas van a Marson, hogy nem mehetnenk valahova mashova? 
Pl. a Sombrero Galaxy M104 egy jo helynek tunik. 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc-y8nA1vXQ&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 17)

Addig is amig a foldon vagyunk. 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7-haKkFnT8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYyQcQSqpbI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7WqzE7g6kQ


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Most mar olyan tolongas van a Marson, hogy nem mehetnenk valahova mashova?
> Pl. a Sombrero Galaxy M104 egy jo helynek tunik.
> 
> 
> ...


Tükörtojást én is tudok sütni a Gumiszobában! De egy galaxisnyi tükörtojás megfeküdné a gyomrunkat igencsak.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 17)

Rayman írta:


> Kapitányom, 25,-én érkezik a Marsra a következő felderítő egység.
> 
> A heineken szerint rögtön a leszállás után máris belekukkol valaki a robotkamera lencséjébe.
> 
> De ki lesz az ?


Honnan tudják, hogy már ott vagyok a Mars pólusánál? Alig várom, hogy bekukkoljak! Csak ezt a sok pingvint kell odébbhajtani, mert mindig utamat állják.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 18)

alberth írta:


> Tükörtojást én is tudok sütni a Gumiszobában! De egy galaxisnyi tükörtojás megfeküdné a gyomrunkat igencsak.


 
Tenyleg ugy nez ki mint egy tukortojas!  Ha mast is tudsz sutni akkor lehetsz a szakacs is. Csak ki kell magad nevezni, Cpt.Cook 
Megprobalom megint erzekeltetni a Sombrelo galaxy szepseget.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 18)

Nagyon szép, csak egyszer a sárgája, máskor a fehérje látszik? Oda kellene menni és közelebbről megnézni!






Addig is itt van 3 gyönyörű galakszis...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 19)

Engem félelemmel teli csodálattal töltenek el a galaxis képek.

csak bámulom. 

A tükörtojás ötlet nem rossz, elsőre nekem is ez jött le.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 19)

Mars csoki ?

Én hagytam ott.

Küld csak el !!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 19)

Rayman írta:


> Mars csoki ?
> 
> Én hagytam ott.
> 
> Küld csak el !!


 
Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Persze a marsi ádámnak könnyű *nem bűnbe esni*, se fa, se kígyó,se alma. _

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
:grin: Akkor a Mars csoki honnan ered? 







Upss! ......you did it again ! 
Rayman, nem eheted meg a Marsi csokit ! Legalabb probaljunk buntetlenul a Marsra erni !!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 19)

alberth írta:


> Nagyon szép, csak egyszer a sárgája, máskor a fehérje látszik? Oda kellene menni és közelebbről megnézni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gyonyoru uj galaxy-k. *Ham'N'eggs Ah1-Ah2-Ah3* 
Nem kancsal egy kicsit az a ket elso tojas?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Keanu Reeves jon?


Tőlem jöhet, de akkor Monica Belluccit is vigyük.\\m/


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 19)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Keanu Reeves jon?_



Abigel573 írta:


> Tőlem jöhet, de akkor Monica Belluccit is vigyük.\\m/


 
kiss Ok! Szerintem a Ctp. megfogja engedni. O is jatszott a Matrixbe?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Akkor ezt megbeszéltük és testvériesen el is osztottuk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor ezt megbeszéltük és testvériesen el is osztottuk.


 

 Remelem Monica is tud igy harcolni.... vagy Ot nem azert visszuk? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ0T59qKK-s&feature=related


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Gyonyoru uj galaxy-k. *Ham'N'eggs Ah1-Ah2-Ah3*
> Nem kancsal egy kicsit az a ket elso tojas?


Íratunk ki neki kancsalságjavító szemüveget.kiss


----------



## whizzi (2008 Május 19)

Sziasztok!Biztos szoktatok kapni vicces,humoros emaileket!ezeket én nagyon szeretem,főleg meló közben,megtennéd h beleteszel a továbbításkor a címjegyzékedbe,mert szeretnék még többet kapni  [email protected] Köszi


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 19)

Asszem a csoki............. későőő.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Remelem Monica is tud igy harcolni.... vagy Ot nem azert visszuk?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ0T59qKK-s&feature=related


Nem bizony. Ő a sebesülteket fogja ápolni.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem bizony. Ő a sebesülteket fogja ápolni.


Én már gyorsan el is vágtam az ujjam. Majd Mónika beköti! kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 20)

Rayman írta:


> Asszem a csoki............. későőő.


 
...gondoltam, hogy elkestem a figyelmeztetessel .......

akkor talan tovabbra is "bízva bízzál", csak egy kicsit jobban mint a csoki elott !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 20)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Nem bizony. Ő a sebesülteket fogja ápolni.:wink::grin:_




alberth írta:


> Én már gyorsan el is vágtam az ujjam. Majd Mónika beköti! kiss


 
Ctp. azert nem kell osszeszabdalni magad.....csak mond , hogy belso seruleseid vannak...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 20)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:grin: Remelem Monica is tud igy harcolni....:grin: vagy Ot nem azert visszuk? :grin::wink:_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ0T5...eature=related_




Abigel573 írta:


> Nem bizony. Ő a sebesülteket fogja ápolni.


 
 Ugy latszik szuksegetek lesz par trikora ami azt mondja, hogy "Fragile"


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Abigel573*
> 
> 
> ...



Mint orvos mondhatom, nem az első vágás


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 21)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 _
_Nem bizony. Ő a sebesülteket fogja ápolni.:wink::grin:_
_Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 _
_Idézet:
Ctp. azert nem kell osszeszabdalni magad...:grin:..csak mond , hogy belso seruleseid vannak... :razz::grin:_





Rayman írta:


> Mint orvos mondhatom, nem az első vágás


 
  Akkor van remeny a teljes gyogyulasra, mert mint tudjuk a "the first cut is the deepest" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0X1zGeswt4&feature=related


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 21)

Inkább a hajunkat vágjuk, az nem fáj! Vigyük Szűcs Judithot! Ő egykor fodrász volt. Bár meglehet, hogy női fodrász. Nem baj, úgyis jó, nekünk férfiaknak majd énekel szépeket.
,,Egy ilyen lánynak a diszkóban a helye..."
Tényleg, a Marson vannak diszkók?






Ő legyen az expedíció fodrásza?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 21)

Fodrász megszavazva, úgyis nemrég tatarozták.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 21)

Akkor nekem kella Halász Judit iss. 

Mesél nekünk a hosszú sötét marsi éjjszakákon.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 21)

A marson ? Persze hogy van disznó .


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 21)

Rayman írta:


> A marson ? Persze hogy van disznó .


Akkor lehet malackodni is a marsi lányokkal, bizonyára...


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 22)

Rayman írta:


> Akkor nekem kella Halász Judit iss.
> 
> Mesél nekünk a hosszú sötét marsi éjjszakákon.


Nekem kedvencem a ,,Se hall, se lát Dömötör" Halász Judittól.
Szívesen hallgatom majd a teliholdas Marsi éjszakákon.






Így fogunk ott strandolni vele.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 22)

Hat jo, visszuk a Szucs Judithot, a Halasz Judithot es egy nagy "disco ball"t is . Lesz mese, disco, es Domotor !   







En is vihetek valakit , aki nem Judith?  ..vagy csak Judithok johetnek? :-D Lassan annyi holmit viszunk mintha tenyleg a standra indulnank.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 22)

*Boszorkányság vádjával 15 nőt égettek meg elevenen*
2008.05.21 17:57, MTI 

Nairobitól 300 kilométerre nyugatra fekvő Nyakeo településen kedden mintegy száz feldühödött ember járt házról házra, rángatta ki otthonából és kötözte meg a bűnösnek tartott asszonyokat, majd élve megégették őket - mondták el helyi lakosok.



Na en is igy fogok jarni ha megegyszer bemegyek a ~ "Ki akar velem beszelgetni " temaba.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 22)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Boszorkányság vádjával 15 nőt égettek meg elevenen*
> 2008.05.21 17:57, MTI
> 
> Nairobitól 300 kilométerre nyugatra fekvő Nyakeo településen kedden mintegy száz feldühödött ember járt házról házra, rángatta ki otthonából és kötözte meg a bűnösnek tartott asszonyokat, majd élve megégették őket - mondták el helyi lakosok.
> ...


Há minek is méggy be, ha nem szeressenek...
Bezzeg itt...


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 22)

Inkább sok Judithot vigyünk a Marsra, mint akár egyetlen inkvizitort is. Én szeretem a jó boszikat! kiss


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 23)

alberth írta:


> Akkor lehet malackodni is a marsi lányokkal, bizonyára...




És közben mondják f*új* - f*új*. 

*Abba ne hagyd ! *


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hat jo, visszuk a Szucs Judithot, a Halasz Judithot es egy nagy "disco ball"t is . Lesz mese, disco, es Domotor !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*majd sorsolunk. 

csak dobáljátok az ötleteket !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Há minek is méggy be, ha nem szeressenek...
> Bezzeg itt...


 
 Hat igen , ez a Gumiszoma..Koszonom 

A masik dolog ami eszembe jutott a hirrol, hogy ugy latszik erdo mellett tenyleg nem jo lakni... Nyakeobe meg plane


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 23)

Rayman írta:


> *majd sorsolunk. *
> 
> *csak dobáljátok az ötleteket !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Szerintem varjuk meg amig a Cpt. bepakol es majd meglatjuk, hogy mennyi hely marad. Ha jol emlekszem eddig hozza Piroskat ( persze a nagymama es a farkas nelkul ) , Hofeherket ( a het torpe nelkul  ), Barbit, ( mindenfele sulyban) par pszihologus not, par novert, egy felfujhato "pszihologust ", repulo malacot, a "183318"-at, .....es most hirtelen nem emlekszem a tobbire. 
Azt hiszem mi haroman zsebibabat visszuk a kezi poggyaszban.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 23)

Igyekeznünk kell, mert a marsi szonda hamarosan leszáll, és ha 1 db nagymamát sem talál ott, Piroskával, vagy anélkül, akkor nem tudunk meglepetést okozni a nagyhatalmaknak.
Én már pumpálom is a biciklimet és irány a Mars! Azért a hátizsákban legalább egy énekesnő is lesz. Mindenki jöhet, akinek van legalább 2 kereke, meg egy hátizsákja.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 24)

alberth írta:


> Igyekeznünk kell, mert a marsi szonda hamarosan leszáll, és ha 1 db nagymamát sem talál ott, Piroskával, vagy anélkül, akkor nem tudunk meglepetést okozni a nagyhatalmaknak.
> Én már pumpálom is a biciklimet és irány a Mars! Azért a hátizsákban legalább egy énekesnő is lesz. Mindenki jöhet, akinek van legalább 2 kereke, meg egy hátizsákja.


 


*Ilyen abronccsal megy majd a marsjáró *
2008-05-23 10:47:46
*Goodyear a NASA Glenn Kutatási Központjával együttműködve olyan abroncsok kifejlesztésén dolgozik, amelyek a Holdon, vagy akár a Marson is képesek majd hordozni az űrutazók járműveit*. 

Az elsődleges cél, hogy az új termék megbirkózzon a földön kívüli körülményekkel, de a munka során a fejlesztők hasznos tapasztalatokat szerezhetnek a nem levegővel töltött abroncsok földi használatával kapcsolatban is.
„A környezet sajátosságai miatt a Földön használatos hagyományos, pneumatikus megoldás nem alkalmazható a Holdon – magyarázza Vivake Asnani, a NASA szakértője – „emellett a holdabroncsoknak homokos, laza terepen is tapadniuk kell, de akár olyan felületen is, amelyet ember még nem látott testközelből.”
„A fejlesztési feladatok már-már súrolják az abroncsok technológiai lehetőségeinek határát, de biztos vagyok benne, hogy találunk megoldást” – mondja Joe Gingo, a Goodyear alelnöke és főmérnöke.


A hatvanas években a Goodyear és a General Motors mérnöki csapata – a magyar Pavlics Ferenc vezetésével – több mint 10 éves munkával fejlesztette ki a NASA számára az Apollo Lunar Roving Vehicle (LRV) hálós holdabroncsának koncepcióját. Az LRV abroncsát zongorahúrból szőtték, mert egyedül ez az anyag megfelelően rugalmas, mégis puha szerkezetű. A zongorahúrnak köszönhetően a gumi követi a talaj körvonalát, mégis kényelmesen gördül, kinézetre pedig egy földi abroncs csontvázához hasonlít. Ez a technológia kiválóan működött, hiszen a Holdon minden hatszor kevesebb súlyú, mint a Földön, így az első Holdjárót mindössze 30 kilós teherbírásra és maximum 120 kilométeres távra tervezték. 







Az új holdjárművek flottájához a Goodyear az Apollo holdjáró kerekeit vizsgálta, valamint levegővel és nem levegővel töltött abroncs-prototípusokat is tesztelt, hogy a kerekek alapvető mechanikáját, valamint a holdbéli környezet kihívásait minél jobban megismerje. Az új járművekhez olyan abroncsra van szükség, amely az Apollo LRV-nél tízszer nagyobb súlyt bír el és százszor akkora távolságot tesz meg. Ezzel a teljesítménnyel az abroncsok földi körülmények között, akár, teherjárműveken is használhatóak lesznek. A Goodyear mérnökei először számítógéppel modellezik a korábbi abroncsokat, majd ezekről másolatokat gyártanak, amelyeken tesztelik a lehetséges meghibásodásokat. Ezek után pedig olyan abroncsokat terveznek, gyártanak és tesztelnek, amelyek kiküszöbölik a felmerülő hibákat.







Az első, 12 abroncsból álló készlet 2009 telére készül el, és az új NASA Chariot járműre szerelik fel, amelyet a texasi Johnson Space Center-ben mutatnak be.










Nekem a Te "abroncsod" Cpt. sokkal jobban tetszik.  Remelem majd lesz magassarkuban is.


----------



## kisskati70 (2008 Május 24)

Sziasztok!
Meglátszik,hogy ez a gumiszoba, mert vagy az első oldalt tudom nézni, vagy az utolsót, ha egyesével szeretnék visszalépni az oldalon nem megy.Ááááá....!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 24)

kisskati70 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Meglátszik,hogy ez a gumiszoba, mert vagy az első oldalt tudom nézni, vagy az utolsót, ha egyesével szeretnék visszalépni az oldalon nem megy.Ááááá....!


 
KissKati, 
Ha visszaszeretnel olvasni, a lap tetejen van " A tema lehetosegei " es ott a "Nyomtathato verzio". Bar akkor a kepek nem mindig latszanak.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Május 25)

Nem kell elkeseredni, mert ha egyik nap nem lapozható a Gumiszoba, akkor a másik nap már az lesz! A türelem rózsát terem! Ha megyünk a Marsra, nem kell palántát vinnünk, csak türelmesen leülünk és várunk. Már az űrből látható lesz a sok rózsabokor. Ez azt jelenti, hogy mi ott vagyunk!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 25)

Évicus írta:


> Nem kell elkeseredni, mert ha egyik nap nem lapozható a Gumiszoba, akkor a másik nap már az lesz! A türelem rózsát terem! Ha megyünk a Marsra, nem kell palántát vinnünk, csak türelmesen leülünk és várunk. Már az űrből látható lesz a sok rózsabokor. Ez azt jelenti, hogy mi ott vagyunk!


A kiskutya nagyon aranyos.


*Hajnalban leszáll a Phoenix a Marsra*
2008. május 25. 19:01

*Pár óra múlva újabb emberalkotta szerkezet száll le a Marsra, legalábbis a tervek szerint. Az eddigi kísérleteknek a fele sem járt sikerrel. A Phoenix szonda a Vörös bolygó északi sarkvidékén landol, az itt található jégréteget vizsgálja majd, hogy kiderüljön, volt-e valaha élet a Marson.*

A visszaszámlálás 10 hónappal ezelőtt kezdődött el. A tavaly agusztusban fellőtt Phoenix űrszonda hétfő hajnalra éri el a vörös bolygót. Bár a Föld és a Mars között a távolság *276 millió kilométer*, a szondának a leszállásig sokkal nagyobb utat kellett megtennie.
A szonda a leszállásig több *mint 600 millió kilométert* tesz meg - magyarázza Keresztúri Ákos geológus. A hét percig tartó leszállás a legveszélyesebb rész. A 20 ezer kilométer per órás sebességgel zuhanó, izzó szondát először ejtőernyő, majd a felszínhez közel fékező rakétáka lassítja le. A szerkezet valamikor hajnali kettőkor ér majd Marsot. A teljesen automata marskutató ezután kinyitja napelemeit és dolgozni kezd a bolygónak azon a részén, ahol valószínűleg jég van a felszín alatt. Azért, hogy kiderüljön, volt-e valaha élet a Marson.
Független Hírügynökség 

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/phoenix/main/ Itt lehet megnezni egyenes adasban.

Turelemre valoban szukseg lesz Evicus , meg akkor is ha a rovidebb uton megyunk.. Ki szeret vezetni ?? 
 Vajon hol van Rayman? Nagyon gyanus ez nekem !


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 26)

Rayman most tervezi a legrövidebb marsi utat, oda kell érnünk, hogy a szondát megszondázhassuk. Az alkohol ugyanis a Marson is szesz!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 26)

alberth írta:


> Rayman most tervezi a legrövidebb marsi utat, oda kell érnünk, hogy a szondát megszondázhassuk. Az alkohol ugyanis a Marson is szesz!


Esetleg mehetünk Teleporton keresztül is...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem varjuk meg amig a Cpt. bepakol es majd meglatjuk, hogy mennyi hely marad. Ha jol emlekszem eddig hozza Piroskat ( persze a nagymama es a farkas nelkul ) , Hofeherket ( a het torpe nelkul  ), Barbit, ( mindenfele sulyban) par pszihologus not, par novert, egy felfujhato "pszihologust ", repulo malacot, a "183318"-at, .....es most hirtelen nem emlekszem a tobbire.
> Azt hiszem mi haroman zsebibabat visszuk a kezi poggyaszban.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)

kisskati70 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Meglátszik,hogy ez a gumiszoba, mert vagy az első oldalt tudom nézni, vagy az utolsót, ha egyesével szeretnék visszalépni az oldalon nem megy.Ááááá....!


Gumiszoma !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)

Évicus írta:


> Nem kell elkeseredni, mert ha egyik nap nem lapozható a Gumiszoba, akkor a másik nap már az lesz! A türelem rózsát terem! Ha megyünk a Marsra, nem kell palántát vinnünk, csak türelmesen leülünk és várunk. Már az űrből látható lesz a sok rózsabokor. Ez azt jelenti, hogy mi ott vagyunk!


Lajka 2. ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)

Gasztronómiai forradalmat isssss végre kell hajtani. 

Én lehetek akár vega is, nem fog hiányozni a hús. 
mert a grillsütőt nem fogjuk elcipelni odáig. 

Azt a rizikót amit a 6 perces leszállási folyamat alatt jelent a túlsúly, inkább nem válalom be. Minden + kiló emeli a rizikót, hogy megsülünk a ritka légkör peremén. 

Lehet fogyózni isss !!!!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)

*Leszállt a Főnix !!!!!!*!!!!!! 


Most megkeressük a zöld kis manókat !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)

Magyar idő szerint ma hajnalban belépett a NASA Phoenix leszállóegysége a Mars légkörébe, ahol a súrlódás, egy hatalmas ejtőernyő és végül 12 rakéta segítségével sikeresen végrehajtotta automatikus leszállását a bolygó északi jégsapkája közelében. A pasadenai Sugárhajtómű Laboratórium (JPL) munkatársai helyi idő szerint este 8 óra magasságában lélegezhettek fel, ekkor érkeztek meg a bolygó körül keringő Mars Odyssey űrszonda által átjátszott telemetriai adatok, melyek arról tanúskodtak, hogy a Phoenix 7 óra 53 perckor épségben földet ért.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)

Ahogy azt várni lehetett a Mars Odyssey egy perccel a leszállás után eltűnt a horizontról, elvágva a kapcsolatot a Phoenix-szel. Így az irányító központban összegyűltek újabb 1 óra 50 percet tölthettek a várakozás jegyében, hogy lássák rendben kibontotta-e nappaneljeit, meteorológiai antennáját, kameráját a leszállóegység, illetve további telemetriai adatok is szükségesek voltak a mérnökök számára, melyekből a különböző alrendszerek állapotáról értesülhettek.




A nappanel beüzemelése ugyanolyan kritikus, mint a leszállás maga. Az akkumulátorok újratöltése nélkül mindössze 31 órán át működhetne az egység. Az Odyssey által lesugárzott egyetlen percnyi telemetriai adatok arra engedtek következtetni, hogy minden rendben van a felszínen, és ezt végül igazolták a közel két órával később befutó információk is. A leszállás során semmilyen rendszerhiba nem lépett fel. Bár az adatok szerint az ejtőernyő a tervezettnél 7 másodperccel később lépett be a lassításba, a pályaadatok normálisnak tűntek. A Phoenix a Mars 68,22 szélességi és a 234,3 hosszúsági fokánál helyezkedik el. 

A kapcsolat magyar idő szerint 3 óra 50 perckor állt helyre a Mars Odyssey-vel, ami ekkor már a Phoenix első felvételeit is visszaküldte a Földre, melyen láthatók a kibontott nappanelek, az egység lába a felszínen, és maga a kietlen sík terület, amire a Phoenix leszállt. Percekkel később már folyamatosan érkeztek a leszállóegység újabb felvételei, melyek itt megtekinthetők. 

A több mint 675 millió kilométert utazó Phoenix robotkarjával elsőként érintheti meg az északi területek vízjegét, felméri a sarkvidék időjárását és megvizsgálja, hogy a talaj alatti közeg alkalmas volt-e valaha a mikrobai élet számára.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)




----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 26)

Sturovics Andi 
2007.10.02. 
------------------------------------- 


 
A főnix legendája közismert: létezik egy madár, aranyos tollazata van, és ezer évig él, majd dalra fakad, (bár ezt nem mindenki szerint), dala közben felgyullad, elégeti magát, amíg csak egy apró pondró marad belőle. Három napig pondróként él fészkében, majd ismét visszaalakul csodaszép madárrá, hogy a következő ezer évet ismét ebben az alakban töltse el.


A főnix legendája Egyiptomból származik, és a mindig megújuló élettel megáldott (vagy megátkozott) madarat a Nappal azonosították, illetve annak minden huszonnégy órában való megjelenésével, azaz újjászületésével. Amikor a görög kultúrkörben divatba jöttek a közel-keleti kultuszok, istenek fűszerek, és legendák, a főnix története igen nagy sikert aratott, mint Nap-szimbólum. A főnix legendája szépen beleillett a keresztény legendakörbe is, ahol Jézus feltámadásának allegóriájaként értelmezték, tehát a főnix a messiásuk szimbóluma lett (pl. 1Clem 25. 1).

A rabbinikus hagyomány szintén beillesztette a főnix történetet az aggádikus elbeszélések rendszerébe, de a rabbik nem pusztán adoptálták a mítoszt, hanem megváltoztatták annak mitológiai dimenzióját. A keresztény és a zsidó eljárás között az alapvető különbség, az, hogy a rabbik nem csináltak szimbólumot a madárból, hanem történetét annak meglehetősen szószerinti értelemében használták fel és mitológiai nyelven interpretálták, azaz mitologikus állatot csinálnak belőle, fantasztikus lényt, amely megtartja az egyiptomi-görög történetekből ismert tulajdonságait, így a kétes származású főnix leszállt a Szinájra majd befészkelte magát Leviátán és Behemót közé. 

A rabbinikus irodalomban három nevet használnak a főnixre: az egyik a chol (חול) a másik a ziz (זיז), a harmadik pedig az ursina. Az első két kifejezés bibliai eredetű, az urisna görög szóból származik.

A két bibilai kifejezés

A chol szó általános jelentése homok, többnyire így is értik, kivéve Jób 29. 18-ban, ahol a következő mondat áll: „Azt mondtam, fészkemmel veszem el, és megsokasítom napjaimat, mint a homok (כחול).” Ebben a fejezetben Jób régi dicsőségét és jó életét ecseteli. A mondat elég nehezen érthető önmagában is, és a kontextusból is kiugrik. A rabbinikus értelmezés két dolgot használ fel: Az egyik, hogy a bibliai szövegek általánosan ismert költői eszköze, a paralellismus membrorum, miszerint egy mondat első és második része ugyanazt jelenti, csak más szavakkal, más képekkel fejezik ki a mondanivalót. A másik dolog, hogy egy mondatban szerepel a fészekkel elvesző madár és a napok megsokasítása. Erről a két képről a magyarázók könnyedén asszociáltak a főnix legendájára, és a mondatot úgy fordították: „Azt mondtam, fészkemmel veszem el, és megsokasítom napjaimat, mint a chol”- azaz a főnix. Rási magyarázata a mondat második feléhez: כחול: „madár, amelynek neve chol, nem sújtja halál” (Rási, ad. loc.)

A főnix másik neve ziz, amely a לזוז- mozogni, elmozdulni igéből ered. A Zsoltárok 50. 11 „Ismerem a hegyek minden madarát (עוף) és a mező állatát (ziz).” Az világos, hogy az idézetben egy-egy hasonló tartalmú tagmondatról van szó. Az első tagmondatban szereplő állat egy gyakran használt szó, az „of” ami szárnyast, madarat jelent. A másik állatra használt szó, a „ziz” igen ritka a Bibliában, mindössze kétszer fordul elő, értelme nem világos, ezért a paralellismus membrorum szabályai szerint azt is madárnak értették, rabbinikus kommentárokban pedig kifejezetten főnixnek.( pl. Radak (David Kimhi) ad. loc.)


A főnix a midrásokban

A főnixet a midrások először is az édenkerti bűn történetébe illesztik bele. Az 1Móz. 3. 6-ban az áll: „és adott a nő a gyümölcsből férjének is.” A bibliai történet alapján a mondat egyszerű olvasata az, hogy a nő evett a gyümölcsből, aztán adott belőle a férjének, és az is evett. Másról nincs szó. A rabbik szerint azonban az „is” nem feltétlenül kell a mondatba, hiszen az is elég lenne: a nő evett a gyümölcsből, és adott a férjnek. Amennyiben pedig az „is” szó „felesleges” akkor annak többletjelentést kell tartalmaznia. Az „is” kifejezés rabbinikus hermeneutikai szabályok szerint „sokasító szó” (ribuj), ami azt jelenti, hogy ha az áll egy tórai mondatban: „is” akkor az utalhat arra, hogy nem csak a mondatban szereplő dolgokról, személyekről, eseményekről van szó, hanem még másokról is. A Berésit Rabba 19. 5 szerint a nő tehát nemcsak a férjének adott a gyümölcsből, hanem az állatoknak is. Minden állat (valamint a férj) elfogadta a gyümölcsöt és evett belőle, csak a chol (a főnix) nem, ahogy írva van: „Azt mondtam, fészkemmel veszem el, és megsokasítom napjaimat, mint a homok (כחול).” (Jób 29. 18). A midrás folyatja: Rabbi Jannáj szerint a madár 1000 évig él, utána fészkéből tűz csap ki, elégeti, amíg csak egy tojásnyi marad belőle, akkor újranöveszti tagjait, és életre kel. Rabbi Juda ben Simon szerint 1000 évig él, majd teste elpusztul, szárnyai darabjaira hullanak, amíg csak egy tojás marad belőle. Azután újra növeszti tagjait, és életre kel.

A midrás elegánsan kapcsolja össze a főnix legendát az édeni tiltott szürettel. A főnix tudjuk, sokáig él, és ráadásul nem hal meg, (csak időnként átalakul). Az édeni tiltott gyümölcsevés pedig a halál megjelenésének aitiológiai története. Ha tehát a főnix nem hal meg, érdemei kell legyenek, és ezt a rabbinikus logika szerint nem is szerezhette meg egyszerűbben, minthogy nem evett a halál hozó desszertből.

A midrás egy halványabb változata nem az éden történethez, hanem Noéhoz és a bárkájához kapcsolja a főnix halhatatlanságát. A Babiloni Talmud Sanhedrin 108b szerint a főnix, (kinek neve ezúttal ursina) egy hatalmas madár, amely nem fért be Noé bárkájába, ezért utána úszott. Etetési időben azonban a többiekkel ellentétben nem követelt élelmet. Noé észreveszi, és megkérdezi tőle: „Te nem kérsz enni?” Mire az ursina szerényen azt válaszolja: „Nem akartalak zavarni.” Ezért megérdemli az örök életet, ahogy írva van: „Azt mondtam, fészkemmel veszem el, és megsokasítom napjaimat, mint a homok (כחול).” (Jób 29. 18)

Ez utóbbi midrás szerzője ismeri az idegen főnix történetből az örök élet motívumát, valamint azt a már rabbinikus információt, hogy a főnix visszautasítja az ételt. Ezt a két motívumot aztán nem az éden történettel kapcsolja össze, hanem az özönvízével. Az Özönvíz történetről pedig ne felejtsük el, hogy annak előzménye az, hogy limitálva lett az emberi élet tartama százhúsz évre (1 Móz 6. 3), aztán „megsokasodott a gonoszság a földön” (u. o. 6. 5), valamint hogy Isten úgy döntött, eltörli az emberiséget a föld színéről. (u. o. 6. 7).

Első pillantásra kevésbé látványos változatunk tehát szintén egy pusztulás-történetbe illeszti az örökéletű madarat, ahol ráadásul az emberi élet limitálása is szerepel. Az örökélet így nem pusztán a halál ellentéte, hanem végtelensége a limitált korhatár külön is hangsúlyozva van.

A Vajikra Rabba 22. 10 mégis talál módot arra, hogy a főnix pályafutását befejezze, de ez nem is történhet máskor, mint az eljövendő világban. 

„Cserébe azért, mert megtiltottam neked valamit, megengedek valami mást. Megtiltottam neked bizonyos halakat, ezért enni fogsz a Leviátánból a tiszta halból. Megtiltottam neked bizonyos madarakat, cserébe ehetsz majd a főnixből. (ziz) amely tiszta madár” ahogy írva van: Ps. 50. 11. Amikor a főnix kitárja szárnyait, elsötétíti vele a Napot.” 

A Vajikra Rabba szövege az ellentétekkel játszik: tilos-megengedett, tiszta-tisztátalan, evilág-eljövendő világ. Az eljövendő világban megfordulnak a dolgok: a véges életű ember nem hal meg többé, az örökéletű madarat pedig megeszik uzsonnára. Az utolsó ellentétpárt a midrás záró mondata tartalmazza: „Miért nevezték ziznek? Mivel számos íz van benne, egy kis íz ebből, egy kicsi másból.” Más forrásból étvágytalannak ismert madarunk tehát ha eledelül szolgál, minden íz megtalálható benne, mint a mannában. Erre a motívumra még visszatérünk.

Zárásul idézzük még a napmadár megjelenését Barukh apokalipsziséből, ahol a bibliai Barukh, Jeremiás próféta írnoka égi utazáson vesz részt, amelynek keretében megmutatják neki a főnixet.

„És az angyal megfogott engem és elvitt oda, ahol a Nap útnak indul, és mutatott nekem egy négykerekű szekeret, ami alatt tűz égett. A szekéren egy ember ült, aki tüzes koronát viselt, a szekeret pedig negyven angyal tolta. Egy madár haladt a Nap előtt, és olyan hatalmas volt, mint kilenc hegy. Azt mondtam az angyalnak: „Miféle madár ez?” Azt válaszolta: „Ez a világ vezetője.” Azt mondtam: „Ó Uram, mi módon vezeti a világot? Tanítsd meg nekem!” Az angyal azt mondta: „A madár közelít a Naphoz, kitárja szárnyait, és eltakarja a tűz alakú sugarakat. Ha nem takarná el, egyetlen emberi teremtmény nem élhetne a Földön, sem más élőlény. De Isten ide rendelte ezt a madarat.” Akkor kitárta szárnyait, és láttam, azokon hatalmas tollakat, amelyek akkorák voltak, mint a király palotájának folyosói, és aranyló színűek is voltak.” Az angyal azt mondta: „Olvasd el őket!” És elolvastam, a tollakon pedig a következő állt: „Sem az ég, sem a föld nem vehet rajtam erőt, csak a tűz.” Kérdeztem: „Ó Uram, miféle madár ez, és mi a neve?” Az angyal azt mondta: „Főnix a neve.” Kérdeztem: „Mivel táplálkozik?” Azt mondta: „Az ég mannájával és a Föld harmatával.” Kérdeztem: Van ürüléke? Azt válaszolta, Egy férget bocsát ki magából, a féreg ürüléke pedig a fahéj, amit királyok és uralkodók kívánnak.” 

Az égi utazás irodalom jellegzetes párbeszéde fekszik előttünk, ahol többnyire egy angyal az idegenvezető, és az utazó kissé didaktikus kérdései alapján szerezhetünk tudomást a látványról. A négykerekű szekér Jehezkél (Ezékiel próféta) látomásából került a szövegbe. (ld. Ezék 1.) 

A főnix tűz és napmadár, ez az eredeti egyiptomi motívum, de védő funkciója van, eltakarja a Nap túlságosan erős sugarait. Táplálkozási szokásaira itt is kitérnek: tápláléka a legnemesebb dolog, ami eledel kategóriában létezik, a manna, és a legáttetszőbb, legtisztább víz, a harmat. A manna és a harmat egyrészt ellentétpárt alkot: égi és földi dolog, az egyik az égbe száll fel a földről, amikor virrad, (ez a köze a Naphoz), a másik az égből érkezik, vándorlás idején. Félúton, valamint a 2Móz 16-ban találkoznak. (2Móz. 16. 4 „…íme én harmatozok nektek kenyeret az égből”) A két dolog azonban önmagában is rejt ellentéteket: a harmat a föld „legégibb” legkevésbé materiális anyaga, amely percek alatt elszivárog, a manna pedig az ég „legföldibb” anyaga, ráadásul táplálék, amely az állandó, örök (és többnyire anyagtalan) égi világban felesleges. A főnix maga is tűzmadár, de a tűztől óv, szintén paradox állat, tápláléka nem is lehet más, mint ez a két paradox képet rejtő csemege, ürüléke pedig csakis a királyok eledelének legdrágább fűszere.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 27)

Rayman írta:


> Gasztronómiai forradalmat isssss végre kell hajtani.
> 
> Én lehetek akár vega is, nem fog hiányozni a hús. mert a grillsütőt nem fogjuk elcipelni odáig.
> 
> ...


 

 ....es hova tervezed a zoldseges kertet?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 27)

Rayman írta:


> *Leszállt a Főnix !!!!!!*!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Most megkeressük a zöld kis manókat !


 
 Nem tudom, hogy mit szolnak ma a marsiak??? 







talan, hogy

*Leszállt a Főnix !!!!!!*!!!!!!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 27)

Abigel573 írta:


> Esetleg mehetünk Teleporton keresztül is...


 
 Az jo lenne mert nekem csak 3 het szabim van........






Plusz, igy vihetnenk a grillsutot is !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ....es hova tervezed a zoldseges kertet?



Az egész az !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az jo lenne mert nekem csak 3 het szabim van........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Már láttam a Startrekben mikó baleset vót ezzel a teleport izéve'

Nem ! Én nem portálokkk sehová. Nehogy a balos cipőm az orromra leyen szerelve érkezéskor. 

A grillsütő az mehet.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az jo lenne mert nekem csak 3 het szabim van........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugye? Meg a kávédarálót a kávéfőzővel.
Állítólag a marsi homokon napon pörkölt kávé aromája fenomenálisan delicious. Vagy mi a szösz.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 27)

Meg ha szépen megkérünk pár marsi havert, átruccannak értünk.
És akkor Rayman cipői se keverednek össze.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 27)

Leszállt a FŐNIX végre. Én viszont előkészítettem egy ALNIX-et. Nekünk az is megteszi, így nem kell teleportációval vesződnünk. Indulásra kész az Alnix nemű űrhajónk. Az üzemanyag is be van tankolva. Környezetkímélő repceszesz. A Marsra is viszem a magokat, hogy a visszaútra megtermeljük a benzintankba valót, no meg egy kis whiskyt is nyerünk majd belőle a hideg marsi éjszakákra. Hozzatok korcsolyát, mert a Mars jegén fogunk felkészülni a jétánc VB-re.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 28)

Rayman írta:


> Már láttam a Startrekben mikó baleset vót ezzel a teleport izéve'
> 
> Nem ! Én nem portálokkk sehová. Nehogy a balos cipőm az orromra leyen szerelve érkezéskor.
> 
> A grillsütő az mehet.


 
 Jo akkor nem teleport-alunk...megyunk a hosszabb uton.....bar ez a cipo dolog akar hasznos is lehetne amikor 
az ember az orrara bukik


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ugye? Meg a kávédarálót a kávéfőzővel.
> Állítólag a marsi homokon napon pörkölt kávé aromája fenomenálisan delicious. Vagy mi a szösz.


 
...hmmmm!  nincs is jobb mint a frissen porkolt marsi kavebol keszult kave .....gondolod, hogy a marsik konnektorokra betudjuk dugni a kavefozot...vagy vigyunk egy atalakatitot? En vittem amikor otthon voltam. Le is egett a hajszaritom egy perc alatt. Frissen porkolt volt azonnal ..
Most, hogy a hosszabb utat valasztottuk , mit gondolsz odaerunk 2020 tavaszaig? 

Kis tajekoztatas, hogy mi folyik a Marson: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjiGH9QNiU0&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Jo akkor nem teleport-alunk...megyunk a hosszabb uton.....bar ez a cipo dolog akar hasznos is lehetne amikor
> az ember az orrara bukik


Csak az étteremben akadályoz.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 28)

Rayman írta:


> Csak az étteremben akadályoz.


 
Es ahova nem lehet cipoben bemenni..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 28)

alberth írta:


> Leszállt a FŐNIX végre. Én viszont előkészítettem egy ALNIX-et. Nekünk az is megteszi, így nem kell teleportációval vesződnünk. Indulásra kész az Alnix nemű űrhajónk. Az üzemanyag is be van tankolva. Környezetkímélő repceszesz. A Marsra is viszem a magokat, hogy a visszaútra megtermeljük a benzintankba valót, no meg egy kis whiskyt is nyerünk majd belőle a hideg marsi éjszakákra. Hozzatok korcsolyát, mert a Mars jegén fogunk felkészülni a jétánc VB-re.


 
VB or UB ? 
Az Alnix az Alberth es a Fonix bol jon? Hozza tehetnenk a "h" is.. mint Alnixh.

A 2020 -as marsi video utan eleg vilagos, hogy a Fonix miert Fonix. 
Tegnap en is arra gondoltam, hogy a vegen mit fogunk csinalni azokkal amiket fellovunk? ..kb. igy kepzeltem el.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 28)

Mas. Csak beleolvastam a Bevandorlas temaba/vitaba. Hat igen, az elso evekrol nagyon szorakoztatoak voltak...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKeL6gedIIQ


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ...hmmmm!  nincs is jobb mint a frissen porkolt marsi kavebol keszult kave .....gondolod, hogy a marsik konnektorokra betudjuk dugni a kavefozot...vagy vigyunk egy atalakatitot? En vittem amikor otthon voltam. Le is egett a hajszaritom egy perc alatt. Frissen porkolt volt azonnal ..
> Most, hogy a hosszabb utat valasztottuk , mit gondolsz odaerunk 2020 tavaszaig?
> 
> Kis tajekoztatas, hogy mi folyik a Marson:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjiGH9QNiU0&feature=related


2020 tavaszáig? Hát ahogy így elnézem a készülődés ritmusát, nem hinném, hogy olyan hamar odaérünk.:0:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> 2020 tavaszáig? Hát ahogy így elnézem a készülődés ritmusát, nem hinném, hogy olyan hamar odaérünk.:0:



Körül kell járni a témát. 

Nem a tangerpartra megyünk. Több év .............


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 28)

Rayman írta:


> Körül kell járni a témát.
> 
> Nem a tangerpartra megyünk. Több év .............


Akkor egy grillsütő tényleg nem lesz elég.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 29)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Körül kell járni a témát. _

_Nem a tangerpartra megyünk. Több év ............._



Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor egy grillsütő tényleg nem lesz elég.


 
Yes, Sir ! ..tengerparton nem megallni, témat korul jarni ! Ertettuk !

Remelem ez nem panasz  egesz szepen megyunk it korbe-korbe lassan egy éve...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...




Zsinnyegtetni csak tapasztalat megszerzése után lehet.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

Rayman írta:


> Zsinnyegtetni csak tapasztalat megszerzése után lehet.


Kellene hozzá néhány zsinnyettpenge is. Vagy az zsilettpenge?


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 30)

Az Alnixh űrhajóval fogunk behajózni a Marsra. Rakodás indul. Szerintem kereskedelemmel kell kezdenünk. Mit vigyünk a marsi bennszülötteknek? Zsiletpengét, avagy villanyborotvát. A hölgyeknek epilátort, szempillaspirált, hajfestéket?
Valami jó üzletet kellene indítani, hogy meggazdagodjunk.






Persze, a kozmetikumoknak mi is hasznát vehetjük. A hosszú úton románcok születhetnek nemde?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 30)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kellene hozzá néhány zsinnyettpenge is. Vagy az zsilettpenge?



Attól függ. 

Szójáték ? Vagy fordulat. 

Partizán ? Vagy orvlövész.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 30)

Abigel573 írta:


> 2020 tavaszáig? Hát ahogy így elnézem a készülődés ritmusát, nem hinném, hogy olyan hamar odaérünk.:0:



A hivatalos marsi expedíció 2030- as évek végén lesz. 
Hm. 

Azt én már nem élem meg. 

DE nem hivatalosan mehetünk.  Rendes felkészülés után.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 30)

alberth írta:


> Az Alnixh űrhajóval fogunk behajózni a Marsra. Rakodás indul. Szerintem kereskedelemmel kell kezdenünk. Mit vigyünk a marsi bennszülötteknek? Zsiletpengét, avagy villanyborotvát. A hölgyeknek epilátort, szempillaspirált, hajfestéket?
> Valami jó üzletet kellene indítani, hogy meggazdagodjunk.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Mi most a forint árfolyama a marsi *?**?-val szemben? Csak azert, hogy nehogy elszamoljuk magunkat..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 30)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Zsinnyegtetni csak tapasztalat megszerzése után lehet. _




Abigel573 írta:


> Kellene hozzá néhány zsinnyettpenge is. Vagy az zsilettpenge?


 
Az a zsinnyegpenge !!  A zsinnyegpenget a hozzaszolasok elfodrosodasanal hasznaljuk.....Azzal vagjuk el a tema fonalat. Ha jol tudom....?  ?.... Beadtuk a javaslatot a elfodrosodassal kapcsolatban de azt hiszem nem kaptunk ra valaszt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 30)

Rayman írta:


> A hivatalos marsi expedíció 2030- as évek végén lesz.
> Hm.
> Azt én már nem élem meg.
> DE nem hivatalosan mehetünk.  Rendes felkészülés után.


 
Kifogasok, kifogasok, kifogasok !  Hivatalosan "Igazolatlan hianyzasnak " fog szamitani !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 30)

Kis zene ? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiDpMfEeo3Q&feature=related
Garbage-ot meg nem hallgattuk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7s9L5QbEW4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0teHYgS0yPQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLXULfN77TQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSINi_Vkpa8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqyNQStRoUY&feature=related

:..:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...


Zsinnyegpenge!




Én megszavazom a magam részéről.
A fodrozódás támája... hát igen, a válasz késése, mintha túlszaladt volna a maximális 60 napon...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mi most a forint árfolyama a marsi *?**?-val szemben? Csak azert, hogy nehogy elszamoljuk magunkat..



A FABATKA . sem ismerős kifelyezés, nemhogy a fitying.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 30)

Abigel573 írta:


> Zsinnyegpenge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Én nem szeretem a zsinnnnyyyyegpengét, me' VÁGÓS


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kis zene ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiDpMfEeo3Q&feature=related
> Garbage-ot meg nem hallgattuk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7s9L5QbEW4&feature=related
> ...


 

Dzsgyó czene !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kifogasok, kifogasok, kifogasok !  Hivatalosan "Igazolatlan hianyzasnak " fog szamitani !


 **


----------



## Rayman (2008 Május 30)

Már szóltak , hogy ne vegyek tartóstejet. 

A hiányzás szerintem igazolt lesz.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 30)

Ezért nem iszom én meg a tejet! Rögtön hiányzó lennék, mert oda mennék, ahová a király is gyalog jár. Erről jut eszembe, a hosszú marsutazás idejére az ALNIXH nevű űrbázison milyen wc-t alkalmazzunk?
1) Angol vécé
2) Guggolós vécé
3) Falusi budi
4) Latrina
5) Bokor alja

Szavazni lehet a wc papír fajtájára és minőségére is. A Marson is szükség lesz wc-re! Azt is meg kell oldani valahogyan majd.


----------



## alberth (2008 Május 31)

Íme a bepakolni való élelmiszer a hosszú útra. Hölgyeknek egy kis édesség, csokoládé, nyam..., nyam!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Május 31)

Rayman írta:


> Már szóltak , hogy ne vegyek tartóstejet.
> 
> A hiányzás szerintem igazolt lesz.


 
Nem kell mindent elhinni. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUwTdqPkluY&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 1)

Most olvastam, hogy a földinél ezerszer magasabb az UV sugárzás. Vinni kell pár flakon napozókrémet is, meg egy jó napszemüveget, csakis UV szűrőset.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> Most olvastam, hogy a földinél ezerszer magasabb az UV sugárzás. Vinni kell pár flakon napozókrémet is, meg egy jó napszemüveget, csakis UV szűrőset.


Én már el is rohantam a Tescoba és vettem a 300 ft-osból 120 db-ot! Így jut mindenkinek, nem kell feleslegesen nagy pénzt kidobnotok napszemüvegre. Rá van írva, hogy UV-szűrős. De szerintem még az UV alatt is szűr. Aztán viszek egy cifraszűrt, az is szűr. A Marson legalább népszerűsítjük a Tescot és a Hortobágyot.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 2)

alberth írta:


> Én már el is rohantam a Tescoba és vettem a 300 ft-osból 120 db-ot! Így jut mindenkinek, nem kell feleslegesen nagy pénzt kidobnotok napszemüvegre. Rá van írva, hogy UV-szűrős. De szerintem még az UV alatt is szűr. Aztán viszek egy cifraszűrt, az is szűr. A Marson legalább népszerűsítjük a Tescot és a Hortobágyot.


Csak nehogy valaki a végén a "Tescot"-ból "Te skót"-ra asszociáljon.:mrgreen:
Ez már fodrosodásnak számít Györgyi?


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 3)

A legkisebb is számít, te skót! Én a Mars jegéből akarok teát főzni. Bár lehet, találok ott egy marék havat olvasztani. Egy szamovár még befér az űrhajóba. Lipton tea jó lesz, vagy ceylonit vigyünk?




Ebben fő a jó csája!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 3)

Ennyi mindent vinni ? 

és ki főz nekünk játszóteret ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 3)

Az a lényeg , hogy a HEINEKEN, már a Marson van. 

A többin lehet gondolkodni.hu


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 4)

Csatolás megtekintése 171396

Az orvosunk már megvan.hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 4)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 171396
> 
> Az orvosunk már megvan.hu


*Juhéj, ez jó doki, csak kell hozzá egy team, akiket ugráltathat (és mellesleg elvégzik a melót), meg pár karton dilibogyó a húzósabb fajtából.*


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 4)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 171396
> 
> Az orvosunk már megvan.hu


Szegény, bottal jár! A Marsra még azt is hozzuk? Nem bírja el az űrhajó. Gyógyítsuk meg a lábát, vagy vigyük inkább Horváth Ágnest?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 6)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 171396

Az orvosunk már megvan.hu:razz:_




alberth írta:


> Szegény, bottal jár! A Marsra még azt is hozzuk? Nem bírja el az űrhajó. Gyógyítsuk meg a lábát, vagy vigyük inkább Horváth Ágnest?


 
... meg van par "one way ticket ".......ablaknal ! 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsbDogYDWKc&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> *Juhéj, ez jó doki, csak kell hozzá egy team, akiket ugráltathat (és mellesleg elvégzik a melót), meg pár karton dilibogyó a húzósabb fajtából.*



Gumibogyó , húzós fajta. 
Szeressük. ! 

Ülni a csilláron, nem barátkozni és a nővérke csúzlival lövöldözi fel a bogyókat.

Nagyon gumiszomás dolog ám.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...




Nem is tudom. 
Kell-e az Ágnes oda. 
Lehet hogy használható alapanyag, ha leveti a miniszteres állarcot. 
De most cipeljük el a Marsra és ott derüljön ki hogy semmire sem jó? 
Felvételiztessük meg. 

Melyik részét vállalod be? Tornáztatsz, vagy logikázol vele ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 6)

Én bírom a Haus-ot. Pont olyan dög mint én, csak sokkal okosabb.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 6)

Rayman írta:


> Gumibogyó , húzós fajta.
> Szeressük. !
> 
> Ülni a csilláron, nem barátkozni és a nővérke csúzlival lövöldözi fel a bogyókat.
> ...


Ó jeeeee.




De a Vicodin nem elég, valamivel le is kell csúsztatni, nehogy félúton elakadjon.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 6)

Rayman írta:


> Én bírom a Haus-ot. Pont olyan dög mint én, csak sokkal okosabb.






a clubban.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 6)

Vigyünk egy állatorvost is. Úgy hallottam, a Marson járvány tört ki, hullanak a baromfik száj és körömfájás miatt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 8)

alberth írta:


> Vigyünk egy állatorvost is. Úgy hallottam, a Marson járvány tört ki, hullanak a baromfik száj és körömfájás miatt.


 
Dr.Bobo? Kígyónak lábsó, madaraknak fogsor?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 8)

*Ismeretlen törzset fedeztek fel* 
2008. május 30. 17:34

civilizációtól elzártan élő őslakos törzsre az Amazonas esőerdejében, a brazíliai Acre szövetségi állambeli Envira közelében a perui határ mellett bukkantak. A brazil kormány kutatóinak repülőgépről sikerült lefotóznia a törzset, amelyről eddig nem tudott a világ. Az őslakos törzsnek vélhetően eddig soha, semmilyen kapcsolata nem volt a külvilággal. A kutatók úgy vélik, hogy még öt hasonló falu lehet ezen a környéken. 
A fotókat a londoni központú emberjogi tanácsadó szervezet, a Survival International készítette. Az egyik fényképen jól látható, hogy a férfiak nyilaikat az égnek emelik, a repülőgép felé, amelyről a fotó készült. Míg egy másik felvételen a törzs kunyhói (a csoport összesen négy kunyhóban él) láthatók, amelyet vörösre (valószínűleg ők a férfiak) és feketére festett testű (nő) alakok vesznek körbe. 

A brazil kormány azért készíttetett felvételeket a törzsről, hogy bebizonyítsák az eddig ismeretlen csoport létezését. A fotók idén április vége-május eleje között készültek. A felvételeket csütörtökön tette közzé a brazil kormány bennszülött-ügyi osztálya.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 8)

Na, bumm neki! Egyszer megyek el kempingezni Braziliába a baráti körömmel. Kerestünk egy csendes erdei tisztást, és tessék...! Már le is buktunk. Pedig már saját nyelvet is dolgoztunk ki magunknak:
deku pia manó?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Dr.Bobo? Kígyónak lábsó, madaraknak fogsor?


Oké.

Bubó Dr. jöhet, alacsony a szállítási súlya.

hacsak  nem hozza az Ursula nővért iss. Mert akkor fogyókúra neki.hu:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 9)

alberth írta:


> Na, bumm neki! Egyszer megyek el kempingezni Braziliába a baráti körömmel. Kerestünk egy csendes erdei tisztást, és tessék...! Már le is buktunk. Pedig már saját nyelvet is dolgoztunk ki magunknak:
> deku pia manó?


 
 Remelem nem ertjuk felre a viselkedesuket es nem egy csoport ember aki 40 eve var egy repulore, hogy megtalalja oket.
Gyonyuru hely egyebkent, ha megis ott kotnenk ki, vigyunk eleg ripos festeket. .....es valamennyi feketet is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 9)

Rayman írta:


> Oké.
> 
> Bubó Dr. jöhet, alacsony a szállítási súlya. hacsak  nem hozza az Ursula nővért iss. Mert akkor fogyókúra neki.hu:mrgreen:


 
Szerintem ne torodjunk annyit a sullyal most......jobb lesz ha minnel elobb indulunk....még mielott bekaval valtoztatnak minket.  es jobb ha korulnezel ha veletlen kimesz a Gumiszomabol ! Alacsonyan repulnek a varazs-szavak !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem ne torodjunk annyit a sullyal most......jobb lesz ha minnel elobb indulunk....még mielott bekaval valtoztatnak minket.  es jobb ha korulnezel ha veletlen kimesz a Gumiszomabol ! Alacsonyan repulnek a varazs-szavak !



Repülnek a varázs-szavak ? 

Hol ? 

Egyébként nagyon ritkán járok ki.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Remelem nem ertjuk felre a viselkedesuket es nem egy csoport ember aki 40 eve var egy repulore, hogy megtalalja oket.
> Gyonyuru hely egyebkent, ha megis ott kotnenk ki, vigyunk eleg ripos festeket. .....es valamennyi feketet is.


Jó. Felírjuk a listába. Jó sok festék. 

De vöröset vinni a Marsra az gáz.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 9)

Rayman írta:


> Repülnek a varázs-szavak ?
> 
> Hol ? Egyébként nagyon ritkán járok ki.


 

Hat ott kint, a Gumiszoman tul .........ahol a ...meg a...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 9)

Rayman írta:


> Jó. Felírjuk a listába. Jó sok festék.
> 
> De vöröset vinni a Marsra az gáz.


 

Az a Marsi camouflage.! ...vagy Ti lesztek a lathatatlan emberek? 
Ha a Braziliaba megyunk az oserdobe , akkor en igy megyek, aztan johet a repulo!! 






A Margitszigetre meg igy


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az a Marsi camouflage.! ...vagy Ti lesztek a lathatatlan emberek?
> Ha a Braziliaba megyunk az oserdobe , akkor en igy megyek, aztan johet a repulo!!
> 
> 
> ...






Elég régen járhattál a Margitszigeten Gyöngyi.
Az utolsó nyulat még Mátyás idejében kilőtték.







Bár ahogy ezt a nyulat elnézem, csini lennél.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 9)

Én már indulok is a Margitszigetre repülőtöröttnek. A Marson is ilyen körülmények lesznek, mire oda eljutunk. A kerékpár csomagtartójára egy vödör piros festéket raktam. Gyertek ti is utánam!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 9)

Rayman írta:


> Repülnek a varázs-szavak ?
> 
> Hol ?
> 
> Egyébként nagyon ritkán járok ki.


Itt pl.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Elég régen járhattál a Margitszigeten Gyöngyi. Az utolsó nyulat még Mátyás idejében kilőtték.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meg jo, nem azert megyek , hogy kilojenek ......a ruham pedig vintage !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 10)

alberth írta:


> Én már indulok is a Margitszigetre repülőtöröttnek. A Marson is ilyen körülmények lesznek, mire oda eljutunk. A kerékpár csomagtartójára egy vödör piros festéket raktam. Gyertek ti is utánam!


 








Cpt. a camouflage biciklivel gyere. Ugy teljesen megtevesztjuk a “NASA”-at. Csak egy egyszeru szazlabu es egy nyul leszunk a Margitszigeten. Az nem feltuno. Osszeszedjuk a kacsakat !! , felvesszuk a “jelmezteleneket”  es irany a Mars !

Mi az, hogy “mission impossible” ??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Itt pl.


 
 Csak ovatosan azzal a varazslassal !


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 10)

Mi az, hogy “mission impossible” ?? Franciáulé azt jelenti: lehetetlen küldetés.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 10)

Hajni67 írta:


> Mi az, hogy “mission impossible” ?? Franciáulé azt jelenti: lehetetlen küldetés.


Szerintem angolul, olaszul és latinul is azt jelenti. De magyarul nem lehetetlen semmilyen küldetés. Főleg nem, ha a főszereplő jártas a Ron Hubbard-féle scientologiában. Irány a Mars! Mars!:mrgreen::mrgreen:






Vigyük őt is? :mrgreen:






Vagy inkább Őt? :-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 10)

Évicus írta:


> Szerintem angolul, olaszul és latinul is azt jelenti. De magyarul nem lehetetlen semmilyen küldetés. Főleg nem, ha a főszereplő jártas a Ron Hubbard-féle scientologiában. Irány a Mars! Mars!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A csaj egészen ok volt, amíg nem került a törpe Napóleon karmai közé, de úgy kell neki.




Szóval ha már, akkor egyértelmű. Csakis Mirr-Murr.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Csak ovatosan azzal a varazslassal !


Csakis. Némi fodrozódással.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Cpt. a camouflage biciklivel gyere. Ugy teljesen megtevesztjuk a “NASA”-at. Csak egy egyszeru szazlabu es egy nyul leszunk a Margitszigeten. Az nem feltuno. Osszeszedjuk a kacsakat !! , felvesszuk a “jelmezteleneket”  es irany a Mars !
> 
> Mi az, hogy “mission impossible” ??


Talán kinézek én is a szigetre. Szigorúan incognitóban.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hat ott kint, a Gumiszoman tul .........ahol a ...meg a...


Nem megyek sehová.

me' bántanak.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Talán kinézek én is a szigetre. Szigorúan incognitóban.


Én úgy fordítom, lehetetlen küldetés.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Elég régen járhattál a Margitszigeten Gyöngyi.
> Az utolsó nyulat még Mátyás idejében kilőtték.
> 
> 
> ...




nekem akkó iss teccenek a nyufik.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 11)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR438vV6YoY 

Sorakozo !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR438vV6YoY
> 
> Sorakozo !




Néhány másodperc alatt ?

No, ez nem fog menni. Kényelmes kis csapat a miénk.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 11)

Mirr-Murr kandur lesz az expedició kabalája. A Futrinka utca zenéjét visszük a marslakóknak ismerkedési szignálnak. Ajándékba a Nyulak szigetéről egy nyúlat viszünk. Irány a Margitsziget, nyulat vadászni! Aki megfogja, annak jutalma az lesz, hogy elsőnek léphet a Mars talajára.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 11)

Mirmúr ! 

Hadnagyi rangot kap , látatlandban !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pompom ?


Kimarad ? 

na nemá !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 11)

Picúr, megvárhat ?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 11)

Csatolás megtekintése 172963

Pilóta növendékek.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 12)

Frakk nélkül egy lépést sem teszünk a Marson, mert kell egy jó szimatú eb is. Vagy vigyük el Mézga Aladár Blökijét?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR438vV6YoY
> 
> Sorakozo !


Sorakozó... eddig értem. Illetve nem értem. Minek?
2030-ig rengeteg időnk van még.
Persze azért igyekszünk... csak még azt mondd meg vonalba, vagy oszlopba sorakozzunk? Mert így csak tülekedés van.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 12)

Rayman írta:


> Mirmúr !
> 
> Hadnagyi rangot kap , látatlandban !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Mirr-Murr hadnagyi rangban. Támogatom.
(Kit fog gardírozni?)
Pom-Pom... hogy pompás napom legyen... oksa.
Blöki és társai...
Na és ha már unjuk a marsi vörös homok színét?
Ki fogja azt mind átfesteni, hmmm?
Festéktüsszentő koma nélkülözhetetlennek látszik.:555:
http://www.mommo.hu/media/Pom-Pom_mesei_-_Festektusszento_Hapci_Beno


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 12)

alberth írta:


> Frakk nélkül egy lépést sem teszünk a Marson, mert kell egy jó szimatú eb is. Vagy vigyük el Mézga Aladár Blökijét?



Kell az a morbid humor.
naná ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mirr-Murr hadnagyi rangban. Támogatom.
> (Kit fog gardírozni?)
> Pom-Pom... hogy pompás napom legyen... oksa.
> Blöki és társai...
> ...




festéktüsszentő !

Meg Órarúgógerincű felpattanó.hu


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 13)

2030? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9rH2x5KUw&feature=related 
Zene? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd29aIFuqGg&NR=1 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-itc5QeOR4&feature=related 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV2NrAneXME&feature=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xCvDeby8HQ&feature=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE0kfGE7Y4k&feature=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh96zEmmFhw


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 13)

Asszem a Beatles már a naprendszeren kívül van , vagy tíz éve. Az első vándor űrszonda vitte magával.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 14)

Csatolás megtekintése 173283


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 14)

A Pioneer-10 és –11 feladata a naprendszerbeli por detektálása, a kozmikus sugárzás mérése, a napszél erősségének vizsgálata. Ezeket az ezredfordulóig teljesítették is. A Pioneer-11-től néhány évvel az ezredforduló előtt, a Pioneer-10-től pedig néhány évvel az után kaptuk az utolsó értelmezhető jeleket. A Pioneer-11 azóta nem sugárzott észlelhető erősségű jelet a Föld felé, a Pioneer-10 még időnként küld jeleit (főként telemetriai adatok), de azok információtartalmát már szinte lehetetlen kiszűrni. A két programot ezért hivatalosan már lezárták.



*

Bármilyen hihetetlennek is tűnik, ma, majdnem harminc évvel és 13,3 milliárd kilométerrel az indítás után még mindkét Voyager működik.* Ez nemcsak a jó tervezésnek, hanem egy ma már általánosan használt energiaforrásnak is köszönhető. Mivel a két Voyager, hasonlóan a Pioneerokhoz, a lehető legmesszebb merészkedtek a Naptól, a napelemek nem lettek volna elegendőek az összesen alig 315 W teljesítményű műszerek működtetésére. Az energiaellátást egy speciális minireaktorral oldották meg (Radioisotope Thermoelectric Generators, RTGs), ami a radioaktív bomlás során keletkező sugárzást hasznosítja, hogy így akár több évtizedig is működtethesse a szondákat.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 14)

Csatolás megtekintése 173288Csatolás megtekintése 173289Csatolás megtekintése 173290

A két csillagközi szondán egy-egy aranylemezt helyeztek el, amelyek a kor bakelit hanglemezeihez hasonlók. A lemezekre a Pioneerekéhez hasonló ábrát véstek, valamint a barázdákban a Föld Üzenetét kódolták. A Föld Üzenete összesen 60 nyelven – köztük magyarul – tartalmaz üdvözletet, valamint hangokat, zenét, képeket közvetít a Földről (a lemez lejátszásához szükséges „használati utasítást” szintén véset formájában tartalmazza a lemez).

Ott van rajta a Beatles .


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 14)

Ha én marslakó lennék, nem igen tudnék ezeken a lemezeken eligazodni. Legfeljebb azt hinném, hogy díszes csészealjak, amiket repítenek. Mint az a bizonyos orosz ember, aki a zongorát krumplitárolónak nézte.



 </IMG>

Ezen már más bolygón is otthonosan eligazodnék.:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 14)

Ez itt Kim Kardashian. Hát nem édi? Vétek lenne itthagyni.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 14)

Rayman írta:


> Asszem a Beatles már a naprendszeren kívül van , vagy tíz éve. Az első vándor űrszonda vitte magával.


 
 De remelem London meg mindig ott van ahol volt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 14)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 173288Csatolás megtekintése 173289Csatolás megtekintése 173290
> 
> A két csillagközi szondán egy-egy aranylemezt helyeztek el, amelyek a kor bakelit hanglemezeihez hasonlók. A lemezekre a Pioneerekéhez hasonló ábrát véstek, valamint a barázdákban a Föld Üzenetét kódolták. A Föld Üzenete összesen 60 nyelven – köztük magyarul – tartalmaz üdvözletet, valamint hangokat, zenét, képeket közvetít a Földről (a lemez lejátszásához szükséges „használati utasítást” szintén véset formájában tartalmazza a lemez).
> 
> Ott van rajta a Beatles .


 
...hat .. ha Te is "aranylemezt" akarsz majd , ram ne szamits  
Es a hasznalati utasitas hasznalatara a hasznalati utasitast hova vestek?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 14)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez itt Kim Kardashian. Hát nem édi? Vétek lenne itthagyni.:mrgreen:


Abigel, ha ez sajat mu akkor Te fogsz az aranylemezunkre vesni !


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 14)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel, ha ez sajat mu akkor Te fogsz az aranylemezunkre vesni !


Megyek holnap aranyat mosni Alaszka hegyeibe. Kell az aranylemezeinkhez. Tudja e valaki, hány karátos aranyból kell azt elkészíteni? Van valakinek egy jó szitája?



​ 
Hol itt az arany?​


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 15)

alberth írta:


> Ha én marslakó lennék, nem igen tudnék ezeken a lemezeken eligazodni. Legfeljebb azt hinném, hogy díszes csészealjak, amiket repítenek. Mint az a bizonyos orosz ember, aki a zongorát krumplitárolónak nézte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nyamí ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ...hat .. ha Te is "aranylemezt" akarsz majd , ram ne szamits
> Es a hasznalati utasitas hasznalatara a hasznalati utasitast hova vestek?



Iccs használati utasítás. Aki nem jön rá mia' az ne is hagassa.hu ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel, ha ez sajat mu akkor Te fogsz az aranylemezunkre vesni !


Nem saját, "lenyúlt version", de pár hét szorgalmas gyakorlással nekem is menni fog valami hasonló.:-D


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 15)

Itt vannak a kész etruszk aranylemezek, rovásírással elkészítve, már csak le kell másolnunk őket. Majd én elrejtem a Marson különböző helyeken azokat.






Ímé a használati utasítás:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem saját, "lenyúlt version", de pár hét szorgalmas gyakorlással nekem is menni fog valami hasonló.:-D


 
 Van idod boven 2030-ig !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 15)

alberth írta:


> Itt vannak a kész etruszk aranylemezek, rovásírással elkészítve, már csak le kell másolnunk őket. Majd én elrejtem a Marson különböző helyeken azokat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nagyon "aranyos" vagy mostanaban Cpt.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 15)

Te sem panaszkodhatsz, kedves Gyöngyi! Látom, te sem veszed félvállról a gumiszobát. Hát nem is lehet, főleg most, amikor lelkesen készülünk a marsutazásra. Idézem a bibliát. ,,Legyetek éberek, mert az idő közel..." Nos, az utazásunk is közeleg. Mindjárt eltelik az a néhány évtized. Tehát kapkodjunk egy kicsit a felkészüléssel?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 15)

alberth írta:


> Te sem panaszkodhatsz, kedves Gyöngyi! Látom, te sem veszed félvállról a gumiszobát. Hát nem is lehet, főleg most, amikor lelkesen készülünk a marsutazásra. Idézem a bibliát. ,,Legyetek éberek, mert az idő közel..." Nos, az utazásunk is közeleg. Mindjárt eltelik az a néhány évtized. Tehát kapkodjunk egy kicsit a felkészüléssel?




Sokasodnak az intő jelek.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 15)

Csatolás megtekintése 173744

Ne felejtsük ám el, a technikai felkészülést sem.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Van idod boven 2030-ig !






Gyöngyi!
Jó hogy szólsz, már majdnem nekifogtam a gyakorlásnak.
Azért csak elütjük valamivel az időt addig...



vagy



vagy



esetleg



talán



és




De szurkolhatunk a hollandoknak is, jól is fociznak és a szorkolótáboruk se kutya:


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 16)

Én még mindig azon gondolkodom, kinek is szurkoljak? Talán az oroszoknak? Persze szimpatikusak a hollandok, az olaszok és a spanyolok is. A svédek inkább erőfocit játszanak, a portugálok még nem az igaziak, a franciák viszont csalódás...
Ne is vigyünk a Marsra franciát szerintem épp ezért...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 16)

A Franciákból csak a franciázás jó. No meg a sajt. A konyha és a szakácsok .........xxx.

A csajok meg . hm. ízlés kérdése.hu


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 16)

Szó sincs nemzetközi legénységről ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 17)

alberth írta:


> Te sem panaszkodhatsz, kedves Gyöngyi! Látom, te sem veszed félvállról a gumiszobát. Hát nem is lehet, főleg most, amikor lelkesen készülünk a marsutazásra. Idézem a bibliát. ,,Legyetek éberek, mert az idő közel..." Nos, az utazásunk is közeleg. Mindjárt eltelik az a néhány évtized. Tehát kapkodjunk egy kicsit a felkészüléssel?


 
 Persze, hogy nem veszem felvallrol. 
Egy honap mulva lesz az evforduloja annak , hogy Rayman felregepelte a "gumiszobat" . Szoval ha elakarjuk erni a 50 ezres olvasottsagi szamot akkor bele kellene huznunk. Most minden beirast 19.62-en olvasnak el.
Na jo ebbol valoszinu, hogy 18 mi vagyunk, de a fent maradt 1.62-ot feltornazhatnank 2 -re.
Persze az a kerdes, - amire csak a temagazda tud valaszolni -, hogy most babra megy vagy nem megy babra???


----------



## MIKY66 (2008 Június 17)

Ha babra megy hát szóljatok szerzek hozzá égig érő paszujt(ne kicsizzünk!)

Amúgy ha gumiszoba ,eszembe jut Hofi Géza régi gegje:

"Ez egy zárt osztály - én zártam be!"


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 17)

MIKY66 írta:


> Ha babra megy hát szóljatok szerzek hozzá égig érő paszujt(ne kicsizzünk!)
> 
> Amúgy ha gumiszoba ,eszembe jut Hofi Géza régi gegje:
> 
> "Ez egy zárt osztály - én zártam be!"



Csatolás megtekintése 174093

*Hofi Géza *


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 174094

Hofi . Hivatalos jelképe a küldetésünknek. Egyben őrangyal isss.hu !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Persze, hogy nem veszem felvallrol.
> Egy honap mulva lesz az evforduloja annak , hogy Rayman felregepelte a "gumiszobat" . Szoval ha elakarjuk erni a 50 ezres olvasottsagi szamot akkor bele kellene huznunk. Most minden beirast 19.62-en olvasnak el.
> Na jo ebbol valoszinu, hogy 18 mi vagyunk, de a fent maradt 1.62-ot feltornazhatnank 2 -re.
> Persze az a kerdes, - amire csak a temagazda tud valaszolni -, hogy most babra megy vagy nem megy babra???



Csatolás megtekintése 174095


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 18)

Az őrangyalok a Marsra is elkísérnek majd bennünket. Ők is készülnek ám keményen. A marsi körülményekhez szokatják magukat. Ha megérkeztünk, felépítjük a szállásunkat, ami egy gumiszoba lesz majd.


----------



## Hajnus86 (2008 Június 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 18)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_ Persze, hogy nem veszem felvallrol. _
_Egy honap mulva lesz az evforduloja annak , hogy Rayman felregepelte a "gumiszobat" :wink:. Szoval ha elakarjuk erni a 50 ezres olvasottsagi szamot akkor bele kellene huznunk. Most minden beirast 19.62-en olvasnak el._
_Na jo ebbol valoszinu, hogy 18 mi vagyunk, de a fent maradt 1.62-ot feltornazhatnank 2 -re._
_Persze az a kerdes, - amire csak a temagazda tud valaszolni -, hogy most babra megy vagy nem megy babra??? :grin: :grin:_



Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 174095


 
Vagy nem tudom megfejteni a kodot  vagy nincs csatolas


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> Vagy nem tudom megfejteni a kodot  vagy nincs csatolas






Leginkább az utóbbi.




Persze a Professzor úrnál sosem lehet tudni, zsinnyegtet, vagy nem zsinnyegtet.




De az kérdéses, hogy a gumiszoma előtti tömeg (lásd lejjebb) mellettünk, vagy ellenünk tüntet???


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Leginkább az utóbbi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nem látod, hogy az csak egy melegfelvonulás! Azt mondják, a Marsra nem jönnek, mert ott túl meleg van. Jó nekik a földi meleg. Neked van meleg földid? Én szerencsére olyan hideg vagyok, hogy a sarki medve a közelembe megfázási tüneteket produkálna.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 19)

Május 48.-át ünnepeljük. 

Tudhatnátok, hogy ilyenkor felvonulás van.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 19)

Hajnus86 írta:


> sziasztok




Szia !!!!!!!!! kiss


----------



## pituska (2008 Június 20)

Rayman írta:


> Május 48.-át ünnepeljük.
> 
> Tudhatnátok, hogy ilyenkor felvonulás van.


hol és mikor?


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 20)

Biztos vagy benne, hogy ez csak felvonulásnak indul? Pannoniát már egyszer elfoglalták ilyen felvonulással...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 21)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Május 48.-át ünnepeljük. :razz:_

_Tudhatnátok, hogy ilyenkor felvonulás van. _




pituska írta:


> hol és mikor?


 
Majus 48 ? az olyan 170-dike korul van.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 21)

alberth írta:


> Biztos vagy benne, hogy ez csak felvonulásnak indul? Pannoniát már egyszer elfoglalták ilyen felvonulással...


 
Senki nem szavazott arra, hogy a kozepkorba menjunk vissza, pedig ott vonulgathatnank is , meg romantikus is.... meg.....meg....ezek most mi lehetnenk nyakig pancelba....de neeeem 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrENw_6te78&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 21)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 21)

Ezek utan csodalom azokat akik feltoltenek a zenebe  , meg volt 3 szam de feladom, mert a csatolas Manager  nem engedi hogy feltoltsem.  Majd ha kihevertem ezt a feltoltes megprobalom megint.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 21)

[*quote=Abigel573;942365*]



Leginkább az utóbbi.




Persze a Professzor úrnál sosem lehet tudni, zsinnyegtet, vagy nem zsinnyegtet.





Szerintem zsinnyegtetett ........ vagy nem ? ...az a lenyeg, hogy nyar van .....://: lehet, hogy a zsinnyeges sebessege osszefog a homerseklettel??? Rektor Rayman, hogy van ez??





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aU02NIFdQM


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 21)

Ma olyan szép napsütés volt, hogy utólagos engedéllyel elhagytam az árnyas gumiszobát. Kitevegeltem egy kicsit a szabadba napozni. Hát nem éppen a marsi nap sütött, de megteszi nekem a júniusi sugárzás is. A szomszédasszony kevésbé bírta.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

alberth írta:


> Ma olyan szép napsütés volt, hogy utólagos engedéllyel elhagytam az árnyas gumiszobát. Kitevegeltem egy kicsit a szabadba napozni. Hát nem éppen a marsi nap sütött, de megteszi nekem a júniusi sugárzás is. A szomszédasszony kevésbé bírta.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ha a napra fekszel, nem esznek meg a szúnyogok.
Ősi dakota szólás. Vagy elszólás?:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 22)

A tél örömei közé tartozik, hogy nyugton vagyunk ezektől a pokolfajzatoktól. Vajon a Marson vannak szúnyogok?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 22)

Csatolás megtekintése 174926

A meleg ellen van egy ötletem.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 22)

Tudjátok a komfort érzet nem a hidegtől van, hanem a páratartalom elvonás miatt.hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 174926
> 
> A meleg ellen van egy ötletem.


Nekem is:


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Június 23)

Jó ötlet és alkalmazható!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 23)

Nekem egy rugalmas ötletem van:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 23)

alberth írta:


> Nekem egy rugalmas ötletem van:


Captain, mint felelős kiképzett vezetőnek, tudod, hogy ez tiltott dolog számodra. Még elkerülnénk a Marsot a végén.
Erről egy mondás jutott eszembe: éhes disznó makkal álmodik.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 23)

A W3(OH) rádióképe. A jobb oldalon látható zöld kontúrvonalak jelzik a metilalkohol mézersugárzását (_RAS_)​ 
Egy dolog azonban biztos: bár meglepő ennek a majd' 500 milliárd kilométeres alkoholfelhőnek a létezése, sajnos ez metilalkohol. Szemben kémiai ikertestvérével, az etilalkohollal, emberi fogyasztásra alkalmatlan.

Sajnos, ez nem jó hír! Pedig micsoda üzlet lehetne, ha onnan szállíthatnánk az italboltoknak. Akkor valóban elhúznánk a Mars mellett, mint a vadlibák. Esetleg egy marsi lerakatot alapíthatnánk. Csak hogyan lehetne etlizálni, ami metilizált?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Captain, mint felelős kiképzett vezetőnek, tudod, hogy ez tiltott dolog számodra. Még elkerülnénk a Marsot a végén.
> Erről egy mondás jutott eszembe: éhes disznó makkal álmodik.:mrgreen:



Ez genetika.hu


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 23)

alberth írta:


> A W3(OH) rádióképe. A jobb oldalon látható zöld kontúrvonalak jelzik a metilalkohol mézersugárzását (_RAS_)​
> Egy dolog azonban biztos: bár meglepő ennek a majd' 500 milliárd kilométeres alkoholfelhőnek a létezése, sajnos ez metilalkohol. Szemben kémiai ikertestvérével, az etilalkohollal, emberi fogyasztásra alkalmatlan.
> 
> Sajnos, ez nem jó hír! Pedig micsoda üzlet lehetne, ha onnan szállíthatnánk az italboltoknak. Akkor valóban elhúznánk a Mars mellett, mint a vadlibák. Esetleg egy marsi lerakatot alapíthatnánk. Csak hogyan lehetne etlizálni, ami metilizált?



A szociban megoldották ezt is.

Sehogy. Attól hogy emberi fogyasztásra alkalmatlanná tették iható. Csak beteg tőle a delikvens. Igaz, atom részeg iss.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 23)

Minden ellenállás hasztalan !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 24)

Vege van az Ujevi partynak?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 24)

Rayman írta:


> A szociban megoldották ezt is.
> 
> Sehogy. Attól hogy emberi fogyasztásra alkalmatlanná tették iható. Csak beteg tőle a delikvens. Igaz, atom részeg iss.


 

A lenyeg, hogy DON'T DRINK AND FLY !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 24)

Rayman írta:


> Minden ellenállás hasztalan !


 
A zelektromos ellenállás sis? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIyv4drrgeo


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Vege van az Ujevi partynak?


LOOL!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A lenyeg, hogy DON'T DRINK AND FLY !







Fogjatok le!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A zelektromos ellenállás sis?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIyv4drrgeo


Akkor jövök Gyöngyi, mert a professzor úr is azt sugallta: most nem fogsz ellent állni!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 24)

A női lélek rejtélye megfejtve?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor jövök Gyöngyi, mert a professzor úr is azt sugallta: most nem fogsz ellent állni!


 


Szerintem a Rektor R. ezekrol az ellenallasokrol beszelsz 





Foleg arrol a kis kekrol ami "haszontalan" (??) 

..... what's up with that?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 25)

Persze a lenyeg tovabbra is , hogy sut a nap ! ://:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6sE1L2laCc&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem a Rektor R. ezekrol az ellenallasokrol beszelsz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Az a kis kék "haszontalan" ér valamit, a többi...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Persze a lenyeg tovabbra is , hogy sut a nap ! ://:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6sE1L2laCc&feature=related












Süt a nap? Hol, merre?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 26)

Valami ilyesmi a helyzet...




Csak tudnám, ki az a KRIS...


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 26)

Egy-két krumplit viszek magammal a Marsra, hogy a chips-nek valót megtermeljem.




A tömagot is szeretjük, tehát az is meg lesz honosítva. Már el is pakoltam pár darabot, no meg lesz néhány halloween az utazás alatt.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 26)

A jéghideg soproni mindig megteszi a magáét!


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

Egy jó Sör!


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

Az kéne


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

szép napot


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

subidubi dúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

lálálálálálálálálálálálálálál


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Medon írta:


> subidubi dúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


 

Ennyi telik tőled??Csoda,hogy irni tudsz.


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

unatkozom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

éheséheséheséhes vok


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

nynenyenyenyenye


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

bababababab


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Medon írta:


> éheséheséheséhes vok


 
Figyelj.Tényleg viselkedj ember módjára.Itt nem szeretik a te fajtádat.


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

na pá


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

pá


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)

Medon írta:


> pá


:mrgreen:....
Pá Medon, 
Gyere vissza maskor is amikor ugy erzed, hogy " lálálálálálálálálálálálálálál meg "húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú "de, azzal mar vitatkoznek, hogy "bababababab


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Az a kis kék "haszontalan" ér valamit, a többi...


 
Rayman mondta, hogy "*Minden ellenallas hasztalan ! *" 
 Rosszul ideztem a Rektort ! Nem haszontalan hanem hasztalan !  Szoval a kis kek haszontalan sem hasztalan ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Valami ilyesmi a helyzet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:mrgreen: Ha nekem annyi kezem lenne ahany kavet megiszok egy nap, en lennek a Shiva :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen:....
> Pá Medon,
> Gyere vissza maskor is amikor ugy erzed, hogy " lálálálálálálálálálálálálálál meg "húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú "de, azzal mar vitatkoznek, hogy "bababababab


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Rayman mondta, hogy "*Minden ellenallas hasztalan ! *"
> Rosszul ideztem a Rektort ! Nem haszontalan hanem hasztalan !  Szoval a kis kek haszontalan sem hasztalan ?


Jujj, hova lyukadtunk ki... pedig csak egy randit akartam.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 27)

Úgy döntöttem, benyújtok a kiváló elemzést, mert bizonyos elemek befurakodtak köreinkbe. Ki akarják elemezni a repülési technikánkat. A fal melletti manőverezés nagy tudást igényel.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 27)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Rayman mondta, hogy "*Minden ellenallas hasztalan ! *" 
:sad: Rosszul ideztem a Rektort ! Nem haszontalan hanem hasztalan ! :grin: Szoval a kis kek haszontalan sem hasztalan ? :grin:_



Abigel573 írta:


> Jujj, hova lyukadtunk ki... pedig csak egy randit akartam.


 

Ez a kijelentes kicsit osszefogja zavarni azokat akik regen vagy soha nem olvastak az Abigelt....:-D

.... Akkor ennek nem sok koze volt a zelektromos ellenallasokhoz,  inkabb a elekromagneses sugarzasra emlekeztet......vagy lehet, hogy a UV sugarzas meghaladja az optimalis szintet ? UV-B ? 

....Persze ez az egesz a Raymantol ered,... Eloszor kelti a feszultseget es aztan lelep......az mar tuti, hogy Rayman nem egy Szupravezeto  mert nem zarta ki a magneses mezoket ........csak hogy a zelektoromssagnal maradjak...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 27)

alberth írta:


> Úgy döntöttem, benyújtok a kiváló elemzést, mert bizonyos elemek befurakodtak köreinkbe. Ki akarják elemezni a repülési technikánkat. A fal melletti manőverezés nagy tudást igényel.


 
Az jo lesz Cpt.mert szerintem is meg vagyunk tamadva. 
Eloszor is Rayman kitisztazhatna a "Minden ellenállás hasztalan !"- t , aztan jott Madon/Calgary, :roll: nem beszelve az ijesztoen hatalmas krumplirol. :-D
Ugy nez ki, hogy a nyakig ulunk a jambe, tehat ugy dontottem - bar elfejetettem a rangomat hirtelen - hogy megszabadulunk a bizonyos "AA "elemektol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwdn8ZRAk-U


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Hát bizony pedig az Abigélt mindenkinek el kellene olvasni.
De szerintem is fogjuk rá Raymanra, ha már a nyuszira nem lehet.:mrgreen:
Meg egyébként is:




És mindez a morfogenetikus mezők közelítő szubsztanciájából eredeztethető.:-D
Hogy mi????




Izé...



igen, tehát... majdnem elvesztettem a fonalat.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az jo lesz Cpt.mert szerintem is meg vagyunk tamadva.
> Eloszor is Rayman kitisztazhatna a "Minden ellenállás hasztalan !"- t , aztan jott Madon/Calgary, :roll: nem beszelve az ijesztoen hatalmas krumplirol. :-D
> Ugy nez ki, hogy a nyakig ulunk a jambe, tehat ugy dontottem - bar elfejetettem a rangomat hirtelen - hogy megszabadulunk a bizonyos "AA "elemektol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwdn8ZRAk-U


Egyet értek.




Melyiket is?
Hol vannak a jegyzeteim?


----------



## Szan (2008 Június 27)

helo


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> És mindez a morfogenetikus mezők közelítő szubsztanciájából eredeztethető.:-D
> 
> Ez nekem pl. nem jutott eszembe....vajon miert? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Egyet értek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Megtalaltad oket?  Persze Ultraviolet csak az elso figyelmeztetes volt a betolakodoknak. 

Most raterunk a komolyabb fegyverekre.....


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 28)

Szan írta:


> helo


 
Hello Szan !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Abigel573 írta:
> 
> 
> > És mindez a morfogenetikus mezők közelítő szubsztanciájából eredeztethető.:-D
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Megtalaltad oket?  Persze Ultraviolet csak az elso figyelmeztetes volt a betolakodoknak.
> 
> Most raterunk a komolyabb fegyverekre.....


Ez az, amire gondolok?:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

Hallgassunk zenét. A mosoly kötelező. A tériszony mellőzendő.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 28)

Így kell egy járművet kihasználni. Remélem, mi is így felpakoljuk az űrhajót.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 29)

alberth írta:


> Így kell egy járművet kihasználni. Remélem, mi is így felpakoljuk az űrhajót.


 
Azert ez disznosag. Szegeny malacok.


----------



## imrehreka (2008 Június 29)

:d:d:d


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Június 29)

Kis szunetet tartok. Erdekes “csata”folyik a kompjuteremben.*Microsoft vs. Norton Security program.* Az egyik “update”-elni akar a masik viszont “vedekezik”. Eddig ott all a dolog, hogy nem lehet gepelni a wireless keyboard-on es eltuntek a “restore”pontjaim:12::12: mert abban mind ket program egyetertett, hogy az nem jo nekem.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kis szunetet tartok. Erdekes “csata”folyik a kompjuteremben.*Microsoft vs. Norton Security program.* Az egyik “update”-elni akar a masik viszont “vedekezik”. Eddig ott all a dolog, hogy nem lehet gepelni a wireless keyboard-on es eltuntek a “restore”pontjaim:12::12: mert abban mind ket program egyetertett, hogy az nem jo nekem.


Update? Az egy érdekes játék. Amikor 2005-ben telepítettem az XP-t, első dolgom volt lebeszélni efféle úri huncutságokról.
A rettegett kalózok azóta se jártak erre.


----------



## alberth (2008 Június 30)

Hamarosan a XP-t is leváltják. Windows 7? Ha jól emlékszem, valami ilyesmi. Egy-két év múlva. Arra a kis időre meg kí lehet bírni gép nélkül is. Van Morse abc, meg a jó öreg távíró, levélposta, törzsi dobok, palackposta, postagalamb, postakocsi, futárszolgálat, füstjelzést lehet tanulni az indiánoktól. Megbízható, vírusvédett tűzfala van.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 30)

De most mé' kell kitekerni a mondanivaóma' ?? 

Én most komoly Borgos fenyegetődzésben vaok' .


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 30)

Csatolás megtekintése 176166

Az asztrometria laboráns is félig Borg. 
Itt teljesen fölösleges az ellenállás a pasiknak.hu


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kis szunetet tartok. Erdekes “csata”folyik a kompjuteremben.*Microsoft vs. Norton Security program.* Az egyik “update”-elni akar a masik viszont “vedekezik”. Eddig ott all a dolog, hogy nem lehet gepelni a wireless keyboard-on es eltuntek a “restore”pontjaim:12::12: mert abban mind ket program egyetertett, hogy az nem jo nekem.



Format C: enter


----------



## Rayman (2008 Június 30)

Menj el a Marsra. 

Hát persze hogy menne az emberfia mindenfelé, csak itt ne kéne lenni. 
Egyolyan országban ahol nem jó fej a zsebügyi miniszter. Az üres cipők vádlón sorakoznak a rakparton.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 2)

Mi ez a nagy szabadságolás?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 2)

Rayman írta:


> Menj el a Marsra.
> 
> Hát persze hogy menne az emberfia mindenfelé, csak itt ne kéne lenni.
> Egyolyan országban ahol nem jó fej a zsebügyi miniszter. Az üres cipők vádlón sorakoznak a rakparton.


 
Itt is emlekeznek . November 11 az Emlekezes napja es persze minden unnepnapon. Peldaul ma , mert Canada Day van.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJvz5W32bYg&feature=related







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSr67Y3elfM






Pier 21, ahova 1.5 millio bevandorlo erkezett az evek soran.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 2)

Rayman írta:


> Menj el a Marsra.
> Hát persze hogy menne az emberfia mindenfelé, csak itt ne kéne lenni.
> Egyolyan országban ahol nem jó fej a zsebügyi miniszter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 2)

Rayman írta:


> Mi ez a nagy szabadságolás?


 
 Meg 21 nap es 11 ora....


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Meg 21 nap es 11 ora....


Szóval ketyeg az órád?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 2)

Rayman írta:


> Mi ez a nagy szabadságolás?


Mi ez az általánosítás?:-D


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 2)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 176166
> 
> Az asztrometria laboráns is félig Borg.
> Itt teljesen fölösleges az ellenállás a pasiknak.hu


Egy ilyen Borgot mi is viszünk az útra. Kell a jó szakember, akivel együtt lehet működni a hosszú úton egy kapitánynak.:mrgreen:






Én már keverem az Enterprise űrhajót a Sztár trekkel, meg az Oiron űrhajóval, meg az Alfa holdbázissal, a legénységet szintúgy. Ez nem a hercegnőm lenne a Star Wors-ból? Láttam a Startgate közelében.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> Szóval ketyeg az órád?


 
 
Ketyeg-ketyeg......most en vagyok ugy, hogy "hol vannak a jegyzeteim !! ?? !! " 

"



"


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 3)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Csatolás 176166_

_Az asztrometria laboráns is félig Borg. _
_Itt teljesen fölösleges az ellenállás a pasiknak.hu :razz:_




alberth írta:


> Egy ilyen Borgot mi is viszünk az útra. Kell a jó szakember, akivel együtt lehet működni a hosszú úton egy kapitánynak.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cpt. Alberth Alberthtovics Captainovics  Princess Leiara gondolsz a 2 donattal a fejen??? 






Bement a varosba....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf1Go2lJegc&amp;feature=related :mrgreen:


----------



## vikybaba15 (2008 Július 3)

érdekesss^^


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 3)

A legújabb digitális fényképezőgép feladta a leckét a princeps-nek. Kétségek között van éppen.






Ilyen fénycsövem nekem is van itthon. Ez lesz a fedélzeti fegyver?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 3)

Ha már bővítjük a legénységet, Jadzia Dax-nál jobb pilótát még keresve sem igen találunk.




A Marsra még félálomban is odatalál.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ha már bővítjük a legénységet, Jadzia Dax-nál jobb pilótát még keresve sem igen találunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imádom a tetkóit.

Csak ez a kétes múl ne lenne.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 3)

alberth írta:


> A legújabb digitális fényképezőgép feladta a leckét a princeps-nek. Kétségek között van éppen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ühm. Fénycsöveket tárolsz. 

A környezettterhelési járulékot megfizetted a zsebügyi miniszternek? 

Rögtön meg kell védenem.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 3)

Ha pénzt kérsz a műanyag csomagoló szatyorért akkor nem terheli a környezetet. Ha ingyen adod, akkor súlyos környezetterhelő vagyó' .


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 4)

alberth írta:


> A legújabb digitális fényképezőgép feladta a leckét a princeps-nek. Kétségek között van éppen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Nekem ilyen van..........de az is kell az eloszobaba


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 4)

Ímé a legmodernebb lámpa, ami túltesz a fénykardon is. Ezzel fogjuk a sötét oldalt elriasztani. És még áramot sem fogyaszt!






Óvatosan kell fényezgetni, mert lehet hogy kijön a lámpa dzsinnje.


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nekem ilyen van..........de az is kell az eloszobaba


 




Nekem meg ilyen van, 15W fogyasztása, de a fényereje madnem 100W! Takarékoskodunk a villannyal!






Ezen a 127 000 gyertyán már jelentős árammennyiséget lehet megtakarítani.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 4)

alberth írta:


> Ezen a 127 000 gyertyán már jelentős árammennyiséget lehet megtakarítani.


 
Ez azert teljesen mas megvilagitasba helyezi azt a mondatot, hogy "felkapcsolnad a vilagitast??? " :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 4)

alberth írta:


> Ezen a 127 000 gyertyán már jelentős árammennyiséget lehet megtakarítani.


És még csodálkozunk, hogy globális felmelegedés van?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 5)

Mit is tehetunk a Global warming ellen? 

Pl. Eco friendly butorok 

COOL TIRE FURNITURE







Akkor rohanok es leszerelem a gumikat a kocsirol....:mrgreen:...persze lehet, hogy nem lesz mindenki olyan "eco friendly" az otlettol...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:







Ez pedig a papucsokbol van  .....hany papucsot kell venni egy szonyeghez, hogy "eco friendly " legyen az ember..







Ez az asztal szerintem jopofa es ha megsem lesz olyan meleg akkor be lehet vele futeni.


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> És még csodálkozunk, hogy globális felmelegedés van?


Bizony, olyannyira hogy sokan már nem csak bemelegedtek, hanem melegek is maradtak. Most van Budapesten a meleg büszkeség napja.












Bizonyára ez is a globális felmelegedés része?
,,Oltsuk el hát a gyertyát.."?


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mit is tehetunk a Global warming ellen?
> 
> Pl. Eco friendly butorok


 



És egy környezetbarát gumimaci! A gumiszobába!!!


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 5)

*Megszakítjuk az adást! Rendkívüli szenzáció bejelentése miatt!*
*Az évezred tudományos felfedezése!*​ 

*

*

*Vizet találtak a Marson!*​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 6)

...es ugy fogjak hivni, hogy Trump Mars??


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 7)

"Haza csak ott van, hol hon is van."
Mars haza!


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 7)

A Marson a marshal viselet a divat. Magas gallér és zsinóros válldísz. Vigyünk sok aranyzsinórt magunkkal, így akkora válldíszünk lesz, hogy szárnynak is megteszi majd ott.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 7)

alberth írta:


> Bizony, olyannyira hogy sokan már nem csak bemelegedtek, hanem melegek is maradtak. Most van Budapesten a meleg büszkeség napja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ezzel inkább ne is dicsekedjünk.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 177450

Magyar módra


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 7)

\\m/


alberth írta:


> *Megszakítjuk az adást! Rendkívüli szenzáció bejelentése miatt!*
> *Az évezred tudományos felfedezése!*​
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 7)

A felm,elegedés ellen mi védekezzünk az expedícióban ! 

Kozel s távol a legjobb megoldás a meleg ellen egy árnyékos kerthelyiség hüvösében iszogatni a hideg cseh söröket...


----------



## Judith (2008 Július 7)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 177450
> 
> Magyar módra


 
Ebből is látszik, hogy nincs fogalmad arról más országokban hogyan is történik a rendfentartás. Ez még egy igen szelid dolog, amit elitélsz a Magyar rendöröktől.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 8)

Rayman írta:


> A felm,elegedés ellen mi védekezzünk az expedícióban !
> 
> Kozel s távol a legjobb megoldás a meleg ellen egy árnyékos kerthelyiség hüvösében iszogatni a hideg cseh söröket...


 
..... es az asztal tarka-barka????  .... na az se a Mars az tuti


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 8)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 177450
> 
> Magyar módra


 
Akkor most kint vagyunk bent es bent vagyunk kint?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 8)

Gyongyom, ez az avatár nem méltó hozzád.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 8)

Ez egy picit Gyöngyösebb.








Persze a koronát valahogy rá kellene passzítani a fejére, de ebben profi vagy tudom.


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 8)

Na, most melyik Gyöngyi a 3 közül?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 9)

.... Latom, mindenki sorozik rendesen...
Nem , en nem vagyok princess-i, mar csak azert sem mert en a Boston creamet szeretem egyedul .....es nagy hiba lenne a fuleimre tenni...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




......


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyongyom, ez az avatár nem méltó hozzád.


 

hm....kritika?.....Erdekes......


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 9)

Zene?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeEGVWRJdy4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNcTWOQkFd0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRFa2my7bqE&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> hm....kritika?.....Erdekes......


Kritika?



Ó my God... Csak szerény vélemény akart lenni... Meg sem szólaltam...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 9)

Tartsuk fenn a békét.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 9)

Rayman írta:


> Tartsuk fenn a békét.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 10)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Tartsuk fenn a békét. :razz:_




Abigel573 írta:


>


 

:shock::mrgreen::-D :444:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kritika?
> 
> 
> 
> Ó my God... Csak szerény vélemény akart lenni... Meg sem szólaltam...


 


  ..mondom en, hogy nincs egy logom se !!






....ez tul meleg nyaron,... meg ugyis fo a fejem 






itt pedig csak egyszeruen befejezodtek a tudomanyos kutatasok... ...


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 177861

Én már meg i találtam a legolcsób szállító járművet, az expedíció részére.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 10)

Nem fejeződöt be itten semmi !


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 10)

A kutatás folytatódik. Milyen kutat ás? Olaj? Artézi? Gumi?




,,Kis kút kerekes kút van a marsi udvarunkban..."


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 12)

Rayman írta:


> Nem fejeződöt be itten semmi !


 
 Persze, hogy nem fejezodott itt be semmi..., en csak az "Eger vs. What goes up must come down" kiserletrol beszeltem, mert arrol meg nem volt szo, hogy visszajovunk majd...  vagy fent maradunk a Fonixel??
Mert akkor nem igaz, hogy ami fel megy az le is jon...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 12)

Rayman írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 177861
> 
> Én már meg i találtam a legolcsób szállító járművet, az expedíció részére.


 







A Goncolszeker meg fog pukkadni az irigysegtol.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 12)

*



*

*Átszakadt a világ egyik legszebb gleccsere*
2008. 07. 11., 11:35 

Átszakadt a világ egyik legszebb gleccsere, az Argentína déli részén található, Perito Moreno gleccser. A természeti jelenség, amely négy-öt évente a nyári félévben ismétlődik meg, idén először, a téli hónapok alatt volt látható.

Argentína déli részén, Buenos Airestől 2800 kilométerre délkeletre található a Los Glaciers Nemzeti Park, a világ egyik legelszigeteltebb és legkevésbé látogatott nemzeti parkja, amelynek egyik legismertebb turista-látványossága a Perito Moreno gleccser.

A 275 négyzetkilométer kiterjedésű, 5 kilométer széles, 60 méter magas Perito Moreno gleccser természetes gátként választja ketté az Argentino tavat. A tóban felgyülemlő víz, kis járatokat vág a jégben, amelyek idővel alagutakká szélesednek és látványos módon beomlanak. A tó vízutánpótlását a gleccserekről leváló jégtömbök biztosítják. 
A jelenséget először 1917-ben figyelték meg, és azóta négy-öt évente megismétlődik a szakadás, amely utoljára 2006. március 14-én volt megfigyelhető. A mostani gleccser-átszakadásnak a különlegessége, hogy a vártnál sokkal hamarabb történt, és hogy míg az elmúlt évtizedekben mindig csak a nyári félévre korlátozódott, idén először, a téli hónapok alatt volt megfigyelhető ez a nem mindennapi természeti jelenség.
A nemzeti park igazgatója szerint, ennek valószínűleg a globális felmelegedés lehet az okozója. Az ő véleményét támasztja alá a Chilei Egyetem egyik földrajztudósa, Francisco Ferrado is, akinek elmondása szerint lehetséges, hogy a felmelegedés is hozzájárul ahhoz, hogy a gleccserek jege vékonyodik, és a víz így könnyebben tud járatokat vágni benne.

*ICI *
*



*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZJYN8qnirE


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 12)

Én már elkezdtem gyűjteni az expedicióra régen. Most váltottam ki a gyerekkori takarékbetétkönyvemet.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 12)

alberth írta:


> Én már elkezdtem gyűjteni az expedicióra régen. Most váltottam ki a gyerekkori takarékbetétkönyvemet.


 
Ilyen nekem is van..... tehat az anyagiagon mar nem fog mulni...:mrgreen:

Ctp., igazad van, valoban tovabbi kiserletekre van szukseg a "*Zaj - kell az agynak !"* kerdesben is...es persze, ki ha nem mi !...
Nekem akkor vannak a legjobb otleteim, ha nem gondolkodom....es ha "zaj" is van hozza akkor tokeletes...persze maskeppen meg nem probaltam 

a zagykutatashoz: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-D6CwoWayw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feMJx8ldhbQ


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 13)

*Gyémántot és nemesfémet is bőven tartalmazó törmelékzápor hullott az Egyesült Államok keleti részére a legutolsó jégkorszak alatt egy üstökös felrobbanása következtében - vélekednek amerikai tudósok.*

Az Ohio és Indiana államban található drágakövek és nemesfémek vegyelemzése alapján a szakemberek feltételezik, hogy azok évezredekkel ezelőtt a mai Kanada területéről származnak. 
Ez az elmélet egybecseng a mostani kutatásban is résztvevő Allen West geofizikus elméletéval, miszerint 12.900 évvel ezelőtt a Kanada keleti részén lévő gleccserek és jégmezők fölött egy 4,8 kilométer átmérőjű üstökös robbant fel, emberek és állatok tömeges pusztulását okozva.
A szakember kifejtette: a robbanás ereje felkaphatta a gyémántokat, nemesfémeket tartalmazó kőzeteket, esetleg a gleccserek később megolvadó vize szállíthatta az Egyesült Államok mai területére. Az "arany- és gyémánteső" hónapokon át tarthatott.
"Némely drágakődarabok oly aprók voltak, hogy be lehetett őket lélegezni. Ám voltak nagyobbak is, amelyek a robbanás után néhány másodperccel jégesőként záporoztak a Földre. A súlyosabb arany- és ezüströgök pedig komoly sebesülést okozhattak, ha embereket vagy állatokat találtak el" - magyarázta Allen West.
Hamarosan megint jön a gyémánt és aranyeső. A tegnapi viharban rámpottyant egy gyémántkarkötő és egy lapátnyi aranytallér. Veszélyes a klíma, félek a viharban...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 13)

alberth írta:


> Hamarosan megint jön a gyémánt és aranyeső. A tegnapi viharban rámpottyant egy gyémántkarkötő és egy lapátnyi aranytallér. Veszélyes a klíma, félek a viharban...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Akkor jo lesz ha viszunk esernyot magunkkal. En eddig vettem vagy 10-et. A felet " *Lifetime Warranty* " -val. Mit mondjak nem josoltak nekem hosszu eletet akik eladtak ,  mert az elso kicsit nagyobb szelnel atfordultak.  Ami persze jol johet a gyemant es aranyesonel.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Persze, hogy nem fejezodott itt be semmi..., en csak az "Eger vs. What goes up must come down" kiserletrol beszeltem, mert arrol meg nem volt szo, hogy visszajovunk majd...  vagy fent maradunk a Fonixel??
> Mert akkor nem igaz, hogy ami fel megy az le is jon...



No itt nem igaz az alapelv. Ami ferepült, az le is eseik.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 13)

alberth írta:


> *Gyémántot és nemesfémet is bőven tartalmazó törmelékzápor hullott az Egyesült Államok keleti részére a legutolsó jégkorszak alatt egy üstökös felrobbanása következtében - vélekednek amerikai tudósok.*
> 
> Az Ohio és Indiana államban található drágakövek és nemesfémek vegyelemzése alapján a szakemberek feltételezik, hogy azok évezredekkel ezelőtt a mai Kanada területéről származnak.
> Ez az elmélet egybecseng a mostani kutatásban is résztvevő Allen West geofizikus elméletéval, miszerint 12.900 évvel ezelőtt a Kanada keleti részén lévő gleccserek és jégmezők fölött egy 4,8 kilométer átmérőjű üstökös robbant fel, emberek és állatok tömeges pusztulását okozva.
> ...



Állítóleg vannak odafenn megatonnás arany és egyéb nemesfémet tartalmazó kibolygók. Az a házaspár, aki lajstromba vette őket, rejtélyes módon balesetet szenvedett. 
Szó volt róla, hegy földkörüli pályára tolják őket és valahogy lehozzák. 
De azért , Fortnox megfeküdne egy kicsit, ha pont egy magyar expedíció hozna le 300.000 T. 23 karátos aranykát.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 13)

Nekünk nem ez a célunk.hu !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 14)

Van celunk?? ...


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 14)

A cél? Acéltermelés a Marson. Mi célból?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 14)

2008. április 13-26. között a Mars Society utahi Mars Sivatagi Bázisán (MDRS) egy növényzettől mentes területen, két héten keresztül hatfős magyar legénység teljesített szolgálatot. Terepi és laborkísérleteket végeznek szimulált marsi környezetben. A magyar legénység kiutazásának és a kísérlet elvégzésének lehetőségét a Magyar Űrkutatási Iroda támogatása teremtette meg.
A csoport elvégzi az MTA Pszichológiai Kutatóintézet munkatársainak kísérletét is. A kísérlet a nyelvi kommunikáció automatizált számítógépes elemzésének alkalmazhatóságát teszteli a Mars-utazáshoz hasonló körülmények között. A kutatók feltételezik, hogy a beszéd egyes jellemzőinek változása alkalmas eszköz lehet egy jövőbeni Mars-expedíció során fellépő esetleges pszichés problémák jelzésére. 
A hosszú bezártság, egymásra utaltság, a családtól és barátoktól való elszigeteltség következtében könnyen kialakulhat például a depresszió vagy a társakkal szembeni agresszivitás. Minél korábban sikerül felismerni az ilyen problémákat, annál nagyobb eséllyel segíthet a megoldásban a földi mentálhigiénés szakembergárda. Az MDRS állomáson most folytatandó kísérletet egy hosszabb - több hónapos - szimuláció főpróbája lehet. 
A szervezők ezúton hívják fel a magyarországi és határon túli általános és középiskolásokat, a BA/BSc képzésben részt vevő egyetemistákat, hogy tervezzenek kísérleteket, melyek a kutatóállomáson végrehajthatók, és eredményük segítheti egy jövőbeli Mars-expedíció sikerét is. Pályázni a következő kategóriákban lehet:
_Tudományos kísérletek _(biológia, geológia stb.) - a leendő űrhajósok által könnyen végrehajtható kísérleteket várnak.
_Az űrhajósok életvitele, feladatai_: technológiai és módszertani kísérletek az űrhajósok különféle feladatainak megkönnyítésére, mindennapi munkájuk és kikapcsolódásuk hatékonyságának javítására (egyszerű recept javaslatok, pszichológiai vagy egyéb feladatok, amelyek végrehajthatók egyénileg vagy csoportosan, társasjátékok stb.).
Kisebb _műszerek tervezése, építése _helyszíni kipróbálásra, köztük a helyi erőforrásokat használó, helyben építhető elemek is szerepelhetnek a javaslatban. Tervezhető a helyszínen lévő magyar fejleszésű Husar roverre felszerelhető műszer is, vagy kísérlet a roverrel.
_Mese, történet írása/rajzolása _a fiatalabb korosztály számára, a Mars-bázisról és környezetéről, amelyben - pl. földrajzi nevek segítségével - megelevenedik a bázis és élettelen vidéke. A legjobb történetek belekerülhetnek a bázison forgatott film forgatókönyvébe.
A kísérletek, feladatok tervezhetőek a lakóegységben vagy terepen történő végrehajtásra is. A kísérleteket természetesen a földi gravitáción végzik el, legfeljebb 2 hét alatt. Bármelyik fenti kategóriában olyan kísérlet, feladat is elfogadható, amely a "marsi" és földi szakemberek interakciójára épül. 


 *A Mars Desert Research Station, balra a mini csillagvizsgálóval, jobbra pedig a vízkörforgást biztosító üvegházzal. A kép nagyméretű változatának letöltése (Mars Society)*​ A kísérletek a következő, helyszínen lévő eszközökhöz tervezhetők:
lakóegység 6 fő részére, melyet csak szkafanderben lehet elhagyni
üvegház (növények termesztésére)
csillagvizsgáló
szkafander
4 kerekű terepjárók
Husar rover (műszerekkel felszerelt kisautó)
A kísérletekről részletes, lépésről lépésre történő leírás szükséges, amelyet akár egy nem szakértő személy is végrehajthat. Ezek előzetes megvalósításaira példák a Hunveyor - Husar gyakorló űrszonda modellekkel végzett munkák és terepgyakorlatok. Amennyiben a pályázó saját műszerét, eszközét kívánja eljuttatni a Mars-bázisra, arról fotót is szükéses mellékelni. 


 *Tájkép a kutatóállomás környékéről: száraz, vasban gazdag, közel vízszintes üledékes rétegek uralta, növényzet nélküli vidék (Mars Society)*​ A kiválasztott kísérletek, feladatok bekerülnek a legénység tudományos programjába; a kiválasztott eszközöket a legénység magával viszi a bázisra. A pályázat elnyerése nem jár pénzjutalommal. Pályázati űrlap nincs; a pályázatokban a pályázó nevét és elérhetőségét (e-mail) szükséges a javasolt kísérleten túl feltüntetni. Iskolai osztályok által késztett közös pályázatok is beadhatók. A pályázatokat 1 példányban kell papíron (nem digitális adathordozón) beküldeni, legkésőbb 2008. március 17-i postabélyegző-dátummal az alábbi címre: ELTE TTK Kozmikus Anyagokat Vizsgáló Űrkutató Csoport 
Bérczi Szaniszló 
1117 Budapest 
Pázmány Péter sétány 1/A​*További információk a pályázattal kapcsolatban az ELTE **planetológiai honlapján**, és a Mars Society **bázisának** oldalán találhatók. Az MTA Pszichológiai Intézet kísérleteivel kapcsolatos további információk pedig itt olvashatók: **Szociálpszichológiai Osztály**, Narratológiai Kutatócsoport, **Űrkutató Csoport**.*​ [origo


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 14)

Ekkora felhajtást... és legalább azt kiderítették ez miféle madárka?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Július 15)

Szerintem elkuldhettuk volna a "Gumiszoma 2007-2008"-at nekik a "pszichológiai es egyéb feladatok,:23::444::99: :?: " cimszo alatt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDt81xu_qgc :..:kiss


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 15)

Én már részt vettem egy ilyen pszichiátriai kísérleten marsi viszonyok között. Bár a Mars szerintem gumírozottabb ennél. Amikor végül is kiengedtek a gumiszobából, mert lecsillapodtam annyira, rájöttem még arra is, hogy nem hatan voltunk, csak én voltam hatökör. Ettől függetlenü a 6-szoros gázsit ki fogom követelni magunknak!!!


----------



## n3whous3 (2008 Július 15)

helló mindenkinek


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 15)

alberth írta:


> Én már részt vettem egy ilyen pszichiátriai kísérleten marsi viszonyok között. Bár a Mars szerintem gumírozottabb ennél. Amikor végül is kiengedtek a gumiszobából, mert lecsillapodtam annyira, rájöttem még arra is, hogy nem hatan voltunk, csak én voltam hatökör. Ettől függetlenü a 6-szoros gázsit ki fogom követelni magunknak!!!


Gázsiról ne beszéljünk magyarországon.

kivetik ránk a gumiszoma adót.hu !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 16)

Rayman írta:


> Gázsiról ne beszéljünk magyarországon.
> 
> kivetik ránk a gumiszoma adót.hu !






Megbeszéltük!







Ehem... mi az a gázsi? Nem találom a szótárban?


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 16)

A gázsi szó nem jó, beszéljünk ahelyett zsozsóról, vagy lökjék ide a lét! Esetleg dohányt is mondhatnánk. Egy alapítvány támogathatna is bennünket, nyitok egy számlát náluk. Jó lesz? A Mars Árvái leszünk és adományokat gyűjtünk magunknak az expedícióhoz. Dől a mani! :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 16)

alberth írta:


> A gázsi szó nem jó, beszéljünk ahelyett zsozsóról, vagy lökjék ide a lét! Esetleg dohányt is mondhatnánk. Egy alapítvány támogathatna is bennünket, nyitok egy számlát náluk. Jó lesz? A Mars Árvái leszünk és adományokat gyűjtünk magunknak az expedícióhoz. Dől a mani! :mrgreen:


Olyanról már hallottam, hogy: Vigyázz, dől a fa! Ilyenkor célszerű egy szék alá húzódni.




De hogy a mani is dőlne?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 17)

Mindegy hogyan lesz. A marsi gyarmatokon, politikus mentes övezet lesz.hu !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 17)

*IDŐGÉP: *

[SIZE=+1]1945 szomorú húsvét hetének első napjaiban véget nem érő karavánok kígyóztak az osztrák határ felé. Ezrek és tízezrek menekültek a nyomukban lévő Vörös Hadsereg elől, hogy a nyugati hatalmak védelme alá helyezzék magukat. Ökrös szekerek, fagázzal hajtott rozoga autók, lovaskocsik, kerékpárosok és hátukon utolsó kincseiket mentő gyalogosok baktattak a csípős tavaszi szélben. Külön csoportokba vonultak a magyar főváros menekültjei. Látszott rajtuk, hogy a kényszerítő percek hatása alatt vették kezükbe a vándorbotot, mert tudták és érezték, hogy a menekülés még mindig biztosabb t annál az életnél, ami otthon vár reájuk. Volt aki talicskán tolta maga előtt megmentett motyóját és még járni sem tudó gyermekét. Azután felvidéki és dunántúli magyarok - parasztok - oszlopa következett. Sokan csak egyetlen tehenüket vitték magukkal - bizonyára a legderekabbat, amelyik az istállóban volt. Tehén és paraszt soha sem tartozott annyira össze, mint az 1945-ös menekülés idején. Imitt-amott egy katonai személy vagy teherautó zavarta meg a menetet, amelyet megállítani nem lehetett, mert úgy folyt nyugat felé mint a víz, hogy belefusson az Atlanti Charta félelemnélküli életet hirdető ismeretlen óceánjába. Valamikor neves politikusok, volt államtitkárok, képviselők ballagtak a menet szélén a bizonytalan jövő felé. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Ennek a hosszú gyászmenetnek minden egyes tagja, asszonya, férfia, gyermeke egyaránt cipelte a maga egyéni tragédiáját, amely végeredményben mind egy-egy picinyke téglája volt a magyar sors sötét jövő felé komorló épületének. Hova lettek, mi lett belőlük, kit hová sodort ennek a nagy népvándorlásnak a vihara, - vajon ki tudná megmondani? Senki sem tartotta őket számon, sem akkor, sem később. Az ő tragédiájukról nem írtak könyveket. Ők csak magyarok voltak. A becslések szerint 1945 húsvét hetében mintegy félmillió ember hagyta el az országot. Ma szétszórva élnek, szerte mindenütt a világon. Nagy néha még levelek érkeznek az otthon maradottakhoz Ausztráliából, Kanadából, Venezuelából, Európa még szabad tájairól - mindenhonnan ebből a nagyon szűkre kerekedett világból. Sokan még azt írják, talán egyszer majd hazamegyünk, sokan még reménykednek, hogy talán majd megfordul és más irányt vesz a történelem kereke, de a gyerekek és az új hazában születettek már elvesznek a magyarság számára, mint ahogy mindig elveszett a magyar emigráció második nemzedéke. Az 5 számukra már csak távoli fogalom, valami megfoghatatlan vattaszerű dolog a régi haza, tovatűnő köd, ahová már nem vágynak vissza és ami talán már nem is az ő hazájuk. De az apák menekültek a vörös csillag elől, hogy elérjék a mindenki számára biztonságot és szabadságot jelentő csillagos lobogót. Sokan csalódtak ... [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Orosz repülök néha végiggéppuskázták a menekülő szegénység ezen végeláthatatlan karavánjait, de javarészük mégis átlépett a szűkebb értelembe vett Nyugat kapuján s azon túl szétfolytak, mint a földre kiöntött víz.[/SIZE]


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 18)

Mi messzebbre megyünk! Irány a Mars! Az unokáink sem fogják látni a Plutót! Milkát is el kellene vinni, na és egy kaptárt?









Máskülönben nem lesz tejjel-mézzel folyó kánaán a Marsból


----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 21)

afca írta:


>


Ez vagy megkésett, vagy túl korai...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 21)

A költözködésnél azért majd figyeljünk oda, nem mindegy ki mit visz ki az űrhajóba.


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 22)

A Marson lehet hogy sok az egér. Kell nekik egy kis meglepetés. Íme a poggyászom:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 22)

Kell egy kutya is ennyi macskához.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 24)

Teljes készülődésben vagytok úgylátom.

Már karácsony is elmúlt?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 24)

Rayman írta:


> Teljes készülődésben vagytok úgylátom.
> 
> Már karácsony is elmúlt?


El bizony.




Sőt a szilveszter is.




Helyzetfelismerésed pontszámai:




Gondolom Gyöngyi és cpt. is egyetértenek a pontozással.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 24)

Apropó Gyöngyi...




Sehol sem látom...




 Csak nem ő lengeti azt a fehér kendőt?




Azonnal le kell adni a vészjelzést!




Ez most nem próbariadó!


----------



## taki1013 (2008 Július 24)

hová tévedtem 
:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 24)

Megjött a monszun, úgy látom. Mi most Délkelet-Ázsiába kerültünk? Na mindegy, már közelítünk a Marshoz! Milyen esernyőt vigyek a Marsra? Csíkosat, vagy kockásat?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 24)

alberth írta:


> Megjött a monszun, úgy látom. Mi most Délkelet-Ázsiába kerültünk? Na mindegy, már közelítünk a Marshoz! Milyen esernyőt vigyek a Marsra? Csíkosat, vagy kockásat?:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Na Jó ! ha ilyen gyorsan telik az idő, akkor ünepeljük meg Május 2. -iss !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Apropó Gyöngyi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WANTED ! ???


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 25)

Rayman írta:


> WANTED ! ???


----------



## Saiid (2008 Július 25)

.....


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 25)

Saiid írta:


> .....



Fejtsd ki bővebben.hu !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 25)

* BÁR 2 

Viasat 3 ősszel elindítja a Bár 2 címre hallgató reality-t*. Szigorú castingot ígérnek és júniusban derül ki, ki nyeri a gyártásért indított tendert. (Reméljük nem olyan, aki a tipikus magyar, “ahogy azt Móricka elképzeli” filozófiát vallja a reality-ket illetően.) Annak idején, még a Big Brother előtt *ez volt a Viasatot, mint csatornát definiáló műsor*. Ja, a sajtóközlemény szerint: “A VIASAT3 most megpróbálja helyreállítani a realityk megtépázott imidzsét, és egy olyan műsort készít, amely a kételkedőket is meggyőzi.”

A műsorvezetői castingot követően nem volt könnyű dolga a szerkesztőknek, miután* Kembe Sorel és Szani Roland* is nagyon jól teljesített. 

Az eredeti forgatókönyv szerint csak egy műsorvezetővel számolt a csatorna, de* Lia* olyan meggyőző volt a válogatáson, hogy a VIASAT3 lehetőséget biztosít neki a Bár 2.0 kiszavazó adásaiban. 

Az gyártási előkészületekkel párhuzamosan elindult a szereplőválogatás is: e-mailben a [email protected] címen, telefonon pedig a +36 20 433 6053-as számon lehet a castingra jelentkezni.


Ha valaki emléxik az első show záróadására, pontosabban arra, hogy egy áramszünet miatt megszakadt az utolsó pontozás. 
Nem én voltam.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 25)

*BÁR 1 *

Csatolás megtekintése 180530

Szereplőválogatás után összeszedtek tehát öt fiút és öt lányt, főképp Szegedről, betették őket egy fővárosi bárba. Nappal pincérként, pultosként dolgoztak, éjjel pedig az üzemegység feletti, bekamerázott lakásban aludtak - vagy épp ittak, dohányoztak, barátkoztak vagy utálkoztak. Mivel a Tízek természetesebben viselkedtek, mint a későbbi BB- és VV-szereplők többsége, és nem akartak médiasztárok lenni a játékkal, így számos tévéző még mindig úgy látja, hogy az elsővel a hazai realityk el is érték a csúcspontot. Utánuk már olyan kigyúrt félmacsók és plázacsajok jöttek az RTL-en és a TV2-n, akik tudták, hogy beköltözés után bulvárlapok címlapjain lesz a fejük, és ha tüsszentenek kettőt, az már egy - egészségükért aggódó - cikket ér valamelyik könnyebb témákat boncolgató, színes hetilapban.
A lényeg, hogy 2001 elején 31 ezer internetfelhasználó tíz hét alatt több mint kétszázezer alkalommal kapcsolódott az akkor még alig látogatott Viasat-portálra, hogy a_ Bár_ című valóságshow online nézőjeként követhesse nyomon az eseményeket. A hazai internetes élő videoközvetítések történetében akkor ez a sugárzási időtartam rekordnak számított (figyelem, még az első _BB _és_ VV_ előtt járunk, bő egy évvel), a website milliós nagyságrendű oldalletöltése ugyancsak figyelemre méltó volt.
A műsor során heti egy játékos esett ki. A lakók rokonszenv- és ellenszenvvoksokat adtak egymásra: a legnegatívabb megítélésű játékos párbajozott a legszimpatikusabbnak ítéltetett lakótárs által kijelölt személlyel, rájuk lehetett szavazni telefonon, sms-ben. Persze ment a számolgatás, kombinálás, ki kerüljön oda a kieső székébe, kinek feje felett csapkodja Novák Péter a gongot. Aki maradt, egyre rosszabbul nézett ki: a végére pár legényen már erősen látszott a heteken át tartó masszív italozás, erős dohányzás, napi 10-12 órás vendéglátós munka és a csekély alvásmennyiség.




*Újraélni a múltat*
De honnan jött az ötlet, hogy a 2001-es, viasatos valóságshow-t leadja a Zone Club? "Akkor a Viasatot még sokkal kevesebb helyen lehetett fogni, így a műsort elég kevés ember látta. Mivel magyar gyártású műsorokkal bővítjük a csatorna kínálatát, a fiatalabb célcsoportnak e mellett a sorozat mellett döntöttünk, és adni fogunk egy olyan adást, adássorozatot is, amelyben bemutatjuk, hogy mi lett az akkori szereplőkből, hol vannak most, mivel foglalkoznak" - válaszolta kérdésünkre Nagy Gabriella, a csatorna PR-menedzsere.
A műsorvásárlással kapcsolatos szerződéseik titoktartást kérnek tőlük a megegyezések részleteit illetően, amelybe értelemszerűen az ár is beletartozik, így arra nem tudott/akart válaszolni, hogy mennyibe kerül egy ismétlésre átvett, jó tízhetes reality. Ezen a vonalon elindulva, elvben akár felbukkanhatna BB Évi, Renátó, netán Lorenzo és Oki is, azaz a magyar _Big Brother_ és a _Való Világ_ is ismétlehető - mindenképp olcsóbb lenne, mint újat forgatni. Hogy lesz-e a Club tévén valóvilla és komor hangú brother? "Mindig olyan műsort vásárolunk, amely a célcsoport érdeklődésére számot tart. A nézői visszajelzések és a kutatási adatok függvényében alakítjuk ki a műsorstruktúránkat" - kaptuk a kitérő választ.




*Mi lett a lányokkal?*
Pár szereplőt sikerült fellelni, jobbára készségesen, némiképp meglepve válaszolgattak kérdéseinkre - volt, aki nem is tudta, hogy ismétli a Zone Club a műsorfolyamot, mivel náluk ez a csatorna nem is fogható. Olyan is akadt a volt szereplők közt, aki egyáltalán nem reagált megkeresésünkre, inkább lezárná végleg életének azt a korábbi szakaszát.
Erika szépen szerepelt, de nem nyert. Debrecenben lakik, és marketinggel foglalkozott mindaddig, amíg megszületett első gyermeke, Léna, aki épp a napokban töltötte be harmadik életévét. Van egy 15 hónapos kishúga, Szonja, és két hónap múlva megszületik a kistestvérük is, akinek még sem a nemét, sem a nevét nem tudja a pár. "Tehát öt főre bővül a család, a férjem pedig az a fiatalember, aki már a műsor alatt is a vőlegényem volt. Még azon a nyáron összeházasodtunk" - mesélte. Soha nem bánta meg, hogy jelentkezett és részt vett a show-ban, a mai napig szép emlékeket őriz magában. "Azóta még nem néztem vissza a műsort, csak a mostani ismétlés néhány részét láttam - furcsa érzés volt, mintha nem is én lettem volna, annyira hihetetlen ez az egész" - tette hozzá.
Hogy profitált volna belőle? "A műsor után másfél évig egyetemistáknak szóló rádióműsort szerkesztettem és vezettem, de a lányaim születése után ezt a munkát feladtam. Az ismertségem ezek után szépen, lassan a homályba merült, bár az egyik helyi zöldséges a mai napig nagy rajongóm. A versenyben ugyan nem én diadalmaskodtam, de kissé kárpótolt az, hogy az akkor futó _A leggyengébb láncszem_ vetélkedőt a _Bár_ szereplői közül én nyertem! Sajnos a többiek közül nem sok emberrel tartom a kapcsolatot, Napsugárral beszéltem utoljára, de már az is nagyon régen volt" - mesélte Erika.



Laura nem tűnik bánatosnak
Ha már Napsugár: a ritkán vigyorgó, jobbára búskomor, értelmiségi világfájdalommal rendelkező lány a műsor során sorra ejtette ki az ellene indított jelölteket (előbb egy Zsanzi nevű lány volt a közellenség a csoporton belül, utána a három fiú alkotta kemény mag "Napsit" látta volna szívesen csomagolni), és egészen sokáig maradt. A lányok közül neki volt a legnagyobb tábora, sokak szerint a középiskolások, főiskolások, egyetemisták (azaz a szűk célcsoport) nagy kedvence volt. Róla annyit tudni, hogy Londonban él, számítástechnikával foglalkozik. Nem mondhatjuk, hogy megkomolyodott, mert 2001-ben is ő volt az egyik legtudatosabb, legkomolyabb jelenség a bárban.
*Magazin-címlap, őrült pörgés*
Laura mindenképp profitált a műsorból, elég, ha a playboyos megjelenésre gondolunk. Örült megkeresésünknek, mindig jó érzéssel tölti el, ha a_ Bár-_ról beszélhet. "Visszaköltöztem Szegedre, mert csináltam egy kis vállalkozást. Műsor-, programszervezéssel foglalkozom, és mivel örökmozgó vagyok, mellette minig próbálkozom más dolgokkal is. Igazi munkamániás vagyok" - mesélte. Ebből adódóan gyerek nincs, még egy komoly kapcsolat sem, "szingli vagyok, ennek minden előnyével és hátrányával" - teszi hozzá virgoncan.
"Igazából mióta kijöttem a_ Bár_-ból, azóta 'falom' az életet, minden megváltozott körülöttem, de leginkább én. A legnagyobb csoda, ami történt! Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy belevágtam. És bármikor újra kezdeném. Nemcsak a _Bárt_, hanem a Playboyt is és mindent, ami ehhez kapcsolódott. Bár most sem panaszkodom, izgalomból most is kijut bőven" - lelkendezik, láthatóan boldogan, felszabadultan. Tigerrel és Tomival beszél néha, a többiekkel nem. "Tigit imádom, bolond, mint én!" - fűzi hozzá.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 25)

*BÁR 1 
*Ha már Tigernél járunk, akkor váltsunk, nézzük, a fiúkkal mi lett. A nyertes fiú 2002-ben némi meglepetésre nem az anyacsatornán, a Viasaton, hanem a TV2-n kapott műsort. A péntek éjszakánként, éjfél körül jelentkező félórás_ Span_ adása alatt a kettéosztott képernyő egyik oldalán Tiger volt látható, kopott emlékeink szerint, a másik oldalon pedig a megadott telefonszámra érkező sms-ek, melyek a nap témájához szóltak hozzá. A műsor vezetésére a TV2 kérte fel a Viasat 3-on népszerűvé vált srácot, miután ötven jelölt közül senkit nem találtak megfelelőnek, mondta el akkor Nagyistók Tibor projektvezető. "Azért választottuk őt, mert érdekes, rendkívül jó integráló személyiség, jól kommunikál, mindenkivel el tud beszélgetni. És nagyon jó gondolatai vannak" - tette hozzá.
Csatolás megtekintése 180532
Akik látták Tigert a_ Bár-_ban, emlékezhetnek rá, hogy rendkívül gyorsan beszélt (az érthetőségen logikusan a folyamatos alkoholfogyasztás sem segített), ezért sokszor nehéz volt megérteni, amit mond, többször feliratozták is a sorozat egyes jeleneteit. Nagyistók elmondta, hogy kommunikációs tréningekkel igyekeztek kijavítani Tiger hadarását. "Jártam beszédtanárhoz, és magam is javítgattam, csiszolgattam a hibákat. Még nem tökéletes, de nem beszélek már olyan gyorsan, és úgy tűnik, az emberek is értik, amit mondok"- tette hozzá akkoriban Tiger. A Villányban született Tiger a_ Bár _után Budapesten maradt, de a műsor nem sokáig volt képernyőn. Most annyit tudni róla, hogy rádióműsort vezet, élettársa, egy kisfia és egy kislánya van - az anyuka különben egy ismert kommunikációs cégnél dolgozik. Tiger március 16-ig külföldön van, nem értük el.
Tibi benne volt a triumvirátusban, az utolsó hetekben úgy tűnt, hogy nyerhet is. Már 2,5 éve Londonban él, egy japán étteremben dolgozik, előtte egy óceánjáró luxushajón szorgoskodott. A viszonylag korán - talán másodikként - kieső Tomi (kiváló sakkozónk testvére) Budapesten él, művészlélekként definiálja önmagát, divat- és koncertfotózással foglalkozik. Ő nemigen értette meg magát a bárban dolgozó fiúkkal, másként reagált a dolgokra, más témák érdekelték, így hamar kipenderítették a játékból - még az üzemegységbe tervezett fotókiállítása sem tudta megmenteni.
A fiúk közül legbarátságosabban Zoli reagált zaklatásunkra. Ő a műsor után öt évet Budapesten töltött, tavaly augusztusban költözött vissza Szegedre. Dolgozott a TV2-nél szerkesztőasszisztensként, a Kandi Akadémiát elkezdte, valamint a Viasatnál is belekezdett 2001-ben egy főzős műsor szervezésébe. "Szándéknyilatkozatot is kaptam, de a programigazgató leváltásával a 'levesbe' került a projekt, pedig már befektetőket is sikerült szereznem" - fogalmaz.
Budapesten a turizmus, idegenforgalom és az értékesítés területén dolgozott, elmondása szerint szép sikereket ért el. "Kudarcként az emberi kapcsolatokat említeném, amelyek miatt is döntöttem a hazaköltözés mellett. Jelenleg önálló vállalkozásom beindításán dolgozom, amelyben az értékesítés területén szerzett tapasztalataimat kamatoztatom. Örömmel vezetnék vendéglátóipai egységet is, hiszen ebben a szakmában dolgoztam a_ Bár_ előtt is, ez a műsorban is meglátszódott. Papírom, kreativitásom és a szakmai szeretetem is megvan hozzá" - mondta.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 25)

*BÁR 1 *

Zoli nem él házasságban, és "legjobb tudomása szerint" gyereke sem született még. Párja van, akivel nagyon boldog, együtt is élnek. Őt már a műsor előtt is ismerte, követte az eseményeket, ő sem ismert rá a műsor által bemutatott züllött fickóra. "A műsort egy jó nyaralásnak fogtam fel, ahol buli volt minden eltöltött perc. Profitálni nem sikerült, hiszen a szerkesztők egy igen szélsőséges-botrányos figurának állítottak be. Vagy szerettek, vagy gyűlöltek. Emlékszem, amikor kiestem, akkor a buliban - amivel a barátaim fogadtak - egy számomra idegen srác gyomorszájon is vágott, mert amikor a műsort nézte, akkor megfogadta, ha találkozik velem, akkor ezt fogja tenni! Volt, amikor kiabálva szidtak az utcán" - emlékezik.

Csatolás megtekintése 180533

is úgy látja, hogy természetesebb garnitúra voltak, mint a később jövő reality-sztárok. "Ez talán azért is van, mert nem tudhattuk, hogy mivel jár egy ilyen szereplés, és nem volt viszonyítási alapunk, ellentétben az utánunk következőkkel. Voltak köztük _Bár_-fanok, akik álarccal tudtak a műsorban viselkedni, számítókká váltak, némelyiküket tönkre is tette a szereplés. Volt eset, hogy elhelyezkedni sem tudtam, hiszen azonosítottak azzal a személlyel, akit a tévében láttak. Annak örültem, amikor valaki megismert, akkor megváltozott a véleménye, amit a műsor alapján fogalmazott meg rólam. Visszagondolni jó érzés, legyen ez most, vagy akkor, ha a gyermekeimnek fogok a műsorról beszélni. Ennyi idősen már nem kezdeném újra, de azt megtanultam, hogy ilyen show-ba csak azok mennek, akik nincsenek megelégedve a pillanatnyi életükkel és változtatni szeretnének rajta" - elmélkedik Zoli, aki Edinával jó két hete találkozott, Tigerrel egy éve. Ennyi. Ők semmit nem vártak a műsortól, és ami keveset kaptak utána, annak örültek. Nem jártak úgy, mint a _Való Világ_ második részében a Béka nevű szereplő, aki még a Villában lakva arról beszélt nagy izgalomban, hogy ügyvédje, menedzsere és médiatanácsadója nélkül nem írja alá az elé tolt szponzori szerződéseket - aztán nem is kellett, mert egyet sem kapott.


----------



## haladas (2008 Július 27)

meg oldom ezt is


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 27)

haladas írta:


> meg oldom ezt is



Mit kell itt megoldani?


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 28)

Rayman írta:


> Mit kell itt megoldani?


A gatyának a korcának a madzagját... Eléggé marsi magyar nyelven írtam? :mrgreen:






Íme az új űrruha terve a Marsra készülő új telepes pionyíroknak! Praktikus, egyszerű, megvéd a napszúrástól is. No meg bolondulnak a lyányok is az ilyen legíny után!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 28)

alberth írta:


> A gatyának a korcának a madzagját... Eléggé marsi magyar nyelven írtam? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Július 29)

Kedves Albert!
Nem az esetem ez a legíny... A szerkójától sem jövök tűzbe...
Ha már vettél magadnak ilyet, ajándékozd el


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 29)

Kijuma írta:


> Kedves Albert!
> Nem az esetem ez a legíny... A szerkójától sem jövök tűzbe...
> Ha már vettél magadnak ilyet, ajándékozd el






Ez jó!


----------



## alberth (2008 Július 29)

Kijuma írta:


> Kedves Albert!
> Nem az esetem ez a legíny... A szerkójától sem jövök tűzbe...
> Ha már vettél magadnak ilyet, ajándékozd el


Bizony a' nékem van ilyen gatyám. A Hortobágyon ebben főzöm a gulyást. Nagyon finom. :-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 30)

alberth írta:


> Bizony a' nékem van ilyen gatyám. A Hortobágyon ebben főzöm a gulyást. Nagyon finom. :-D



No ! Ez becsületedre váljon ! Igen minőségi munka !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Július 31)

Milyen módon tudjuk et elvinni a Marsra ??


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 1)

Rayman írta:


> Milyen módon tudjuk et elvinni a Marsra ??


Harangozni kéne már...
Hátha felébredtek végre.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 3)

Bim bamm !


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 4)

Kedves Alberth!
Na muti azt a gatyót! Kapd fel gyorsan, hagy lássam!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 5)

Úgyláccccik világá szaladt .


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 5)

Kijuma írta:


> Kedves Alberth!
> Na muti azt a gatyót! Kapd fel gyorsan, hagy lássam!


A Mars vörös pora jól beleette magát, nem vitte ki, csak a Flóra-szappan! Az expedicióhoz vinni kell néhány kartonnal. Most az után járkáltam.


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 5)

Üdv Kedves Albert és többiek!...azt hiszem nekem is itt a helyem köztetek...hova megy ez az expedíció...szappanom nincs, de jól tudok mosni


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 5)

Bonaona írta:


> Üdv Kedves Albert és többiek!...azt hiszem nekem is itt a helyem köztetek...hova megy ez az expedíció...szappanom nincs, de jól tudok mosni



A NAGy magyar Mars expedíció ! 

van felvétel ablakmosó munkakörben issss. 

Aztán lehet hogy főtechnikus leszel az asztrometriai laborban.hu !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 5)

Bonaona írta:


> Üdv Kedves Albert és többiek!...azt hiszem nekem is itt a helyem köztetek...hova megy ez az expedíció...szappanom nincs, de jól tudok mosni






Bonaona!



Egy kis vérfrissítés ránk fér, eléggé leült a topik. Gyöngyi ki tudja hol nyaral...




Mosni majd a mosógéppel fogunk. Ha lesz mit.


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 6)

Rayman írta:


> A NAGy magyar Mars expedíció !
> 
> van felvétel ablakmosó munkakörben issss.
> 
> Aztán lehet hogy főtechnikus leszel az asztrometriai laborban.hu !




Azt a Nagy magyar Mars expedíciót ismerem...a jó anyám mindig ezt mondta, ha valami neki nem tetszőt csin... na Mars innen:mrgreen:...aztán gyorsan elindultam egy újabb expedícióra, hogy megint elzavarhasson egy még újabbra...ez így ment egész állónap...az ablakokkal meg úgy voltam, a labda mindent gyorsan megold....ilyenkor is volt Mars innen, de azt már magamtól tettem....nem kellett hozzá jó anyám.....azt az asztrometriát a laborban.hu csak akkor vállalom el, ha nem a laborban, hanem a lavorban kell elvégezni, mert így tanított a jó anyám mosni...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:áldja meg érte a jó isten, neki köszönhetően, még lehet főtechnikus lesz belőlem


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> Bonaona!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kiss Kedves Abigél!

Köszönöm, hogy ilyen gyorsan befogadtatok....máris otthon érzem magam(gumiszoba, de nem zárt osztály):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....és ha még mosógép is van pláne maradok...arról meg gondoskodom, hogy legyen mit....hisz csak a marsra megyünk, ahol vörös por vesz mindent körül...igaz Albert, te már valahogy összekoszoltad a gatyádat...vajon, hogy kitudja..:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 6)

Bonaona írta:


> kiss Kedves Abigél!
> 
> Köszönöm, hogy ilyen gyorsan befogadtatok....máris otthon érzem magam(gumiszoba, de nem zárt osztály):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....és ha még mosógép is van pláne maradok...arról meg gondoskodom, hogy legyen mit....hisz csak a marsra megyünk, ahol vörös por vesz mindent körül...igaz Albert, te már valahogy összekoszoltad a gatyádat...vajon, hogy kitudja..:-D






Nem-nem! Itt nincs egy fia gumiszoba sem. Ez gumiszoma kezitcsókolom!




Egyebekben érezd csak otthon magad. De a rácsokat rázni nem javallott.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem-nem! Itt nincs egy fia gumiszoba sem. Ez gumiszoma kezitcsókolom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Valóban , ez itt *GumiszoMa* !


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 6)

Egy olyan mosógép kell, ami hajtja az űrhajónkat, mikor nem mosunk. A centrifuga-funkció egész a Marsig fog repíteni. Ott aztán jöhet a gatyamosás. Csak a szűrömet ki ne tegyétek!:mrgreen:






Íme a legmodernebb marsi szkafander.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 6)

Bonaona írta:


> Azt a Nagy magyar Mars expedíciót ismerem...a jó anyám mindig ezt mondta, ha valami neki nem tetszőt csin... na Mars innen:mrgreen:...aztán gyorsan elindultam egy újabb expedícióra, hogy megint elzavarhasson egy még újabbra...ez így ment egész állónap...az ablakokkal meg úgy voltam, a labda mindent gyorsan megold....ilyenkor is volt Mars innen, de azt már magamtól tettem....nem kellett hozzá jó anyám.....azt az asztrometriát a laborban.hu csak akkor vállalom el, ha nem a laborban, hanem a lavorban kell elvégezni, mert így tanított a jó anyám mosni...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:áldja meg érte a jó isten, neki köszönhetően, még lehet főtechnikus lesz belőlem




* Minden amit eddig kerestél, mindig is veled volt!kiss*


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 6)

Abban az kerek templomban volt néhány szertartás ősi Magyar szokás szerint .


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 7)

Amire igazán büszkék lehetünk: 


*Kesznyéteni Tájvédelmi Körzet
*
A nádasok, mocsárrétek és holtágak, valamint a ligeterdők, bokorfüzesek, számtalan védett állat- és növényfajnak, elsősorban vízimadaraknak nyújtanak otthont. A látogatóközpontban mintagazdaság működik.

A Tiszalúci Tisza-holtág közelében, a Takta, a Sajó és a Tisza által határolt mintegy 4000 hektáros folyómedrekkel tarkított síkságon hozták létre a gazdag növény- és állatvilág védelmére 1990-ben a tájvédelmi körzetet. A védetté nyilvánításkor itt volt Kelet-Magyarország legnagyobb gémtelepe, de megtalálható itt a nagy és kis kócsag, a bakcsó, a batla, a jégmadár, a guvat, a vízicsibe, a különböző récefajok, a haris, a barna és kékes rétihéja, az egerészölyv, a kabasólyom, sőt kerecsensólyom is. A terület egynegyed része szerepel a Ramsari Egyezmény nemzetközi jelentőségű vízi élőhelyeinek listáján. A madarak mellett számos botanikai értékkel is találkozhatunk (rucaüröm, nyári tőzike, debreceni torma, elegáns kosbor, tőzegpáfrány, margitvirág, villás sás, fátyolos nőszirom, stb.). A TK mára a WWF hódvisszatelepítési programjába is bekerült.

A kesznyéteni Szamárháton kiépített látogatóközpont szállást is kínál, vendégeit pedig egy horgásztó is várja. Mellette agrár-környezetvédelmi mintagazdaság működik, ahol lovak, szürkemarhák, kecskék, juhok, szamarak élnek. A turizmust és oktatást szolgáló fejlesztések sorában elkészültek az információs táblák, több mint 3 km turistaút vezet a Takta töltésén, és 150 méternyi járópalló a mocsarak felett, és áll már egy madármegfigyelő torony is.

A mintagazdaság folyamatosan; a* látogatóközpont minden hónap utolsó hétvégéjén látogatható, de csoportokat bejelentkezéssel máskor is fogadnak.*


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 7)

Amire egyáltalán nem lehetünk büszkék: 

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olaszliszkai_lincselés


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 7)

Hogyan függ össze a két dolog?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 7)

Hm.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 7)

Szögi Lajos 44 éves tiszavasvári földrajz-biológia szakos tanár két kisebbik lányával, a 14 éves Emesével és az 5 éves Zsófival a közeli Vámosújfaluba tartott. Délután négy óra körül, Olaszliszkán áthaladva elsodort autójával egy út mellett haladó roma kislányt, aki emiatt az út melletti vízelvezető árokba esett, de csak zúzódásokat szenvedett. Szögi Lajos megállt, hogy megnézze, nem lett-e komoly baja a gyermeknek, de az autóból kiszállni már nem tudott, mert a gyermek felnőtt korú bátyja a kocsihoz rohant, és annak motorháztetejére felugorva ököllel a szélvédőre ütött, és az betört. Szögi Lajos ekkor megpróbált elindulni, de nem tudott, mivel ekkor ért oda a kislány édesapja, fiatalkorú bátyja és további három rokona, és ők kirángatták a kocsiból a férfit és ütlegelni, rugdosni kezdték, eközben az elsodort gyermek anyja távolabbról kiabálta, hogy „Öljétek meg a magyart, mert meghalt a gyerek!”[2] A legtöbb rúgást a kislány bátyja adta le, egy másik rokon pedig nekifutásból fejberúgta Szögi Lajost. A kislány apja az udvarba is beszaladt, ahonnan egy baltát hozott, amivel le akarta vágni a földön fekvő sérült ember fejét.[3] Szögi Lajos könyörgött, hogy a lányait ne bántsák, a lincselők viszont ezután azt ordították a két kislánynak, hogy ha nem fogják be a szájukat, akkor meg fogják erőszakolni őket.[4] Ők ekkor elmenekültek a város közepe felé, és egy szembe jövő asszony autóját megállítva, majd a telefonját elkérve értesítették édesanyjukat és nővérüket. Mire Sátoraljaújhelyről a mentők megérkeztek, Szögi Lajos már belehalt súlyos fejsérüléseibe. Az elsődleges orvosszakértői vélemény szerint 45 ütés, rúgás érte Szögi Lajost. Az ütések, rúgások vagy valamilyen tompa tárgytól származó sérülések túlnyomórészt a fejet és nyakat találták el, és ezek okozták a férfi halálát. A rendőrség három gyanúsítottat vett őrizetbe, köztük a helyi cigány önkormányzat nemrég megválasztott képviselőjét. Szögi Lajost október 21-én helyezték örök nyugalomra Tiszavasváriban. Temetésén gyászolók több ezres tömege vett részt.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 7)

Elhangzott itt egy város névi : Sátoraljaújhely. 


Ma kissebségi demonstráció lesz ebben a városban.


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 7)

Jól van hát, legyen ... a lényeg maradok...tetszik ez a gumiszoMa!!!!olyan nekem való hely...csak az a mars szkafander nem hozzám való...nincs női változata...vagy a Marson mindegy ki fija borsa az ember...

Üdv néktek!


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 7)

Rayman írta:


> * Minden amit eddig kerestél, mindig is veled volt!kiss*




kiss


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 7)

Bonaona írta:


> Jól van hát, legyen ... a lényeg maradok...tetszik ez a gumiszoMa!!!!olyan nekem való hely...csak az a mars szkafander nem hozzám való...nincs női változata...vagy a Marson mindegy ki fija borsa az ember...
> 
> Üdv néktek!


Keresünk neked valami megfelelő űrruhát a marsi expedícióhoz.







Hogy tetszik ez a csángó kötényke? Az űrhajó konyhájában nagy hasznát veheted. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 8)

Bonaona írta:


> Jól van hát, legyen ... a lényeg maradok...tetszik ez a gumiszoMa!!!!olyan nekem való hely...csak az a mars szkafander nem hozzám való...nincs női változata...vagy a Marson mindegy ki fija borsa az ember...
> 
> Üdv néktek!


Mi lenne, ha varrnál magadnak egyet?


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 8)

Varrok én szívesen kettőt is...
Amúgy csak a kötényt kell felvenni, a többi gönc csak útban lenne a küldetés alatt......


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 8)

Csángó kötény ruhámban varrótűvel kezemben a mars konyháját keresem....


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 8)

Kijuma írta:


> Varrok én szívesen kettőt is...
> Amúgy csak a kötényt kell felvenni, a többi gönc csak útban lenne a küldetés alatt......



2 kötényt köszönöm......igérem a 2kötény rajtam lesz...egyik felül...másik alul...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:kiss


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 8)

Ha már csak a kötényke marad, nem mindegy hogy milyen a színe, mintája. Ugyanis a sivatagos bolygón az a kellemes látvány, ha meszire virítasz a konyhában, mint egy virágszál. Vagy mint egy szép újhagyma. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 10)

Szép napot mindenki ! 

hol van a legénység , 

Mindenki szabacccssságó ?


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 10)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ de hogy csak ebben a köténykében Mars konyhájából ki se merek lépni ne hogy valaki hagymának nézzen:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....azt belefőzzön a pörköltjébe:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 10)

Rayman írta:


> Szép napot mindenki !
> 
> hol van a legénység ,
> 
> Mindenki szabacccssságó ?


Várjuk az utasításokat.


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 10)

Most térképeztem fel a Mars felszínét. A marsi Olümposzt megkerestem, mert ott is kell majd olimpiát rendeznünk. Én majd atlétizálni szeretnék. Már elmentem a cipészhez szárnyas sarut készíttetni, hogy a 100 méteres síkfutás marsi csúcsát beállítsam. Ki jelentkezik az olimpiai csapatba? Az olimpiai falut is fel kell építeni. Mi legyen a neve?


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 10)

Bonaona írta:


> ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ de hogy csak ebben a köténykében Mars konyhájából ki se merek lépni ne hogy valaki hagymának nézzen:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....azt belefőzzön a pörköltjébe:mrgreen:


Gyere kedves Boanoa, vessünk hagymát a Marson. Én elvetem, te meg jössz utánam a locsolóval, hogy ki ne száradjon! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 11)

alberth írta:


> Ha már csak a kötényke marad, nem mindegy hogy milyen a színe, mintája. Ugyanis a sivatagos bolygón az a kellemes látvány, ha meszire virítasz a konyhában, mint egy virágszál. Vagy mint egy szép újhagyma. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen:

"Eh, mi a név? Mit rózsának hivunk, Bárhogy nevezzük, éppoly illatos....stb"

 Ez vajon a hagymara is vonatkozik?? ....vagy ven William is csak ossze-vissza beszel..

..persze mar tobb mint egy eve itt tobzodunk es meg sajat parfumunk sincs..lehet, hogy beindithatnank a " Hagy-ma"-val :mrgreen::-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> "Eh, mi a név? Mit rózsának hivunk, Bárhogy nevezzük, éppoly illatos....stb"
> 
> ...






eddig? Hmmm?


----------



## Bonaona (2008 Augusztus 12)

alberth írta:


> Gyere kedves Boanoa, vessünk hagymát a Marson. Én elvetem, te meg jössz utánam a locsolóval, hogy ki ne száradjon! :mrgreen:




Üdv! 
A hagy- a hagy- a hagymácska a hagymácska az vagyok én.....kis kanámmal sétálgatva locs-o locs-o locsolgatok sorba én...kiss

Mennyen a munka...aki itt van mindenki huzza...

Na mindenki itt van...mert aztán megint mehet minden tovább...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> eddig? Hmmm?


 
.. a Darafelfujt fonokom nem enged ki jatszani.........de a turelem hagymat terem..

Addig is: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KCIgkLMiKo&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> .. a Darafelfujt fonokom nem enged ki jatszani.........de a turelem hagymat terem..
> 
> Addig is:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KCIgkLMiKo&feature=related






Akkor tessék a csapóajtót használni!




Különben sírok!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor tessék a csapóajtót használni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: A csapoajto jo otlet.......csak az ejtoernyo is kinyiljon idoben



mert kulonben nagyon pofara esek.......:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: A csapoajto jo otlet.......csak az ejtoernyo is kinyiljon idoben
> 
> 
> 
> mert kulonben nagyon pofara esek.......:-D






Csak nem mentél át sztyuviba?


----------



## Bandee1987 (2008 Augusztus 12)

a


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 13)

Heelló ! 

Hol a legénység ? 

Nyaralunk?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 13)

Rayman írta:


> Heelló !
> 
> Hol a legénység ?
> 
> Nyaralunk?


Ja, persze.
Csakis.
Bérből és fizetésből.
Csodás a kilátás a Dunára (ha nem lenne olyan messze).
A levegő kiváló, a sok korom, por és szénhidrogén jól szűri az UV sugarakat (vagy felerősíti?).
A víz kellően hideg a csapban.
A pihenéshez minden adott.
Csak a már-már fülsiketítő zaj zavar egy hangyányit.
Igazán semmiség.
Köszönöm, jól vagyok.


----------



## samuray (2008 Augusztus 14)

gumiszoba? húúúúúúúúúúúú! kafa! nekem való hely


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 14)

szia rayman....sziasztok...mi lehet az óka hogy nekem nem jelenik meg az avatár kép......?????


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 14)

piluc írta:


> szia rayman....sziasztok...mi lehet az óka hogy nekem nem jelenik meg az avatár kép......?????


Mondjuk, nem raktad be.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 14)

piluc írta:


> szia rayman....sziasztok...mi lehet az óka hogy nekem nem jelenik meg az avatár kép......?????




Próbálkozz.hu


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 14)

samuray írta:


> gumiszoba? húúúúúúúúúúúú! kafa! nekem való hely



Üdv a fedélzeten


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 14)

Dübörög a gazdasáááág !!!!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 15)

Az augusztus 20.- i ünnepségeken mindenki jól viselkeggyyyen ám ! 

Este pedig tartsátok be a tűzrendészeti szabályokat.


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 15)

*The Cranberries- Zombie*​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y68m23x4Nc&feature=related​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 185358​ 
*Amíg az Ernoe nevezetű népjóléti házipszichiáterük meg nem érkezik: *​ 
*javasolom ezt a helyet a zombik gyülekezőhelyéül  :-D*​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

dreamaya írta:


> *The Cranberries- Zombie*​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y68m23x4Nc&feature=related​
> Csatolás megtekintése 185358​
> *Amíg az Ernoe nevezetű népjóléti házipszichiáterük meg nem érkezik: *​
> *javasolom ezt a helyet a zombik gyülekezőhelyéül  :-D*​


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 15)

Augusztus 20-án nálunk virágkarnevál lesz. Én egy marsjárművet készítek virágból, Boanoa pedig kötényben fog róla integetni.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Rayman írta:


> Az augusztus 20.- i ünnepségeken mindenki jól viselkeggyyyen ám !
> 
> Este pedig tartsátok be a tűzrendészeti szabályokat.


Azért egy picit duhajkodhatunk, ugye, Igazgató úr?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

alberth írta:


> Augusztus 20-án nálunk virágkarnevál lesz. Én egy marsjárművet készítek virágból, Boanoa pedig kötényben fog róla integetni.


A melegre való tekintettel saját találmányom, egy esőztető esernyő alól



nézem végig a karnevált, este pedig leszállóhelyet fogunk keresni a tűzijáték után Gyöngyivel a marsi expedícióhoz.




Gyöngyi szorgalmasan készülődik már, hogy időben kész legyen.




Az est zárásaként megállítom a virágforgóm,



megszámláljuk a szirmait, a többi már a sajtó kizárásával fog lezajlani.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Azért egy picit duhajkodhatunk, ugye, Igazgató úr?


 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ......:-D





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v8Wden1LFs&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 15)

dreamaya írta:


> *The Cranberries- Zombie*​
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y68m23x4Nc&feature=related​
> ...


 
 Nem felunk a farkastol...ZErnoetol sem..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4w7an00vGI&feature=related


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 15)

Rayman írta:


> Heelló !
> 
> Hol a legénység ?
> 
> Nyaralunk?


 
Csak leányság van...
Hűsölünk


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Azért egy picit duhajkodhatunk, ugye, Igazgató úr?



Parancskihídetés ! : Kötelező duhajkodás , bulizás ON ! 

MINDENKI.hu ! :-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 15)

Kijuma írta:


> Csak leányság van...
> Hűsölünk



Az jó ! 

Helyes. A kemény őszi kiképzés előtt kötelező a pihi.hu ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem felunk a farkastol...ZErnoetol sem..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4w7an00vGI&feature=related




Nekünk Fraid is naponta bejár. Mit nekünk Mengele. :mrgreen:


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 15)

Én erdélyböl irok...ellégé új vagyok itt, hát itt is meleg van, igazán nem tudom hány fok.Ezért küldök nektek egy kis üditő erejű képek......


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Rayman írta:


> *Parancskihídetés ! *: Kötelező duhajkodás , bulizás ON !
> 
> MINDENKI.hu ! :-D


Igenisss!




Irány a gumiszoma!


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 16)

Itt vannak az expediciónk ruhái, csak megvárjuk, míg Pekingből hazahozzák őket.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 16)

alberth írta:


> Itt vannak az expediciónk ruhái, csak megvárjuk, míg Pekingből hazahozzák őket.


 

En ragaszkodom a regi egyenruhamhoz..:-D ez kulonben is expedicio es nem divat bemutato. Az a lenyeg, hogy praktikus legyen :mrgreen: Meg mindig en vagyok a pilota?? 






Kulonben sem vagyok nagyon sportos es ezen a ruha sem segit  Ha indulhatnak a zolimpian kb. az 5 milliomodik es a ko kozott lennek uszasban.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> A melegre való tekintettel saját találmányom, egy esőztető esernyő alól
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Talan ne fessuk a zordogot a falra.:33:..mar kenyszer leszalltam a heten. Eppen keszulodtem



amikor feltunt, hogy mit keres a Szent Lorinc folyo Nova Scotiaban (??)  es miert kiser minket 4 tuzolto kocsi (??)  de megmagyaraztak, hogy ez teljesen normalis amikor valamibol 4 kell a repuleshez de nekunk csak ketto van belole...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Talan ne fessuk a zordogot a falra.:33:..mar kenyszer leszlltam a heten. Eppen keszulodtem
> 
> 
> 
> amikor feltunt, hogy mit keres a Szent Lorinc folyo Nova Scotiaban (??)  es miert kiser minket 4 tuzolto kocsi (??)  de megmagyaraztak, hogy ez teljesen normalis amikor valamibol 4 kell a repuleshez de nekunk csak ketto van belole...


Ez teljesen érthető, csak nem nekem...




Hihi, valamit tisztult a köd.


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 17)

*:0:*
*:98:Halló itt a Zombi Rádió jelentkezik :98:*
*HIRDETMÉNY*
*Professore Ernoe Entitás lekéste a szkepticinizbusát, ezért ma esti zombipszichiátriai tanácsadásunkat helyette Csernus Doktor vállalta.*
*Mivel sietett randira, CsicskaPannának mindössze a mellékelt felvételt küldi és ennyit üzent: ha siet, akkor eléri még az utolsó ufót.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0IV4f9KAjc​ 
:0:​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 185641​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 17)

dreamaya írta:


> *:0:*​
> 
> *:98:Halló itt a Zombi Rádió jelentkezik :98:*
> *HIRDETMÉNY*
> ...


 
*Csernust nem tudnád ide behozni?*
*Sok felesleges erőszakos energia gyűlt fel. Ernő úgy látszik cserben hagyta a pácienseit. Pedig sóvárogva várják!:mrgreen:*
*Ufójáratot hóban, fagyban készenlétben várják. Úgy látszik még ők is ijedten iszkolnak előlük?*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 17)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Csernust nem tudnád ide behozni?*
> *Sok felesleges erőszakos energia gyűlt fel. Ernő úgy látszik cserben hagyta a pácienseit. Pedig sóvárogva várják!:mrgreen:*
> *Ufójáratot hóban, fagyban készenlétben várják. Úgy látszik még ők is ijedten iszkolnak előlük?*


*Nem rossz ötlet* :roll:  :-D


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 17)

dreamaya írta:


> *Nem rossz ötlet* :roll:  :-D


 
*Remélem ha megtalálod, vállaja is ezt a terápiát!*
*Néki is elég erőszakos a modora. De hát ismered a közmondást: Kutyaharapást szőrivel.*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez teljesen érthető, csak nem nekem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Igen, bar a hozzaszolas nem teljesen ertheto, de legalabb szalonkepes.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen, bar a hozzaszolas nem teljesen ertheto, de legalabb szalonkepes.:mrgreen:


 
Én háromszor olvastam el...gondoltam, bennem van a hiba, amiért nem értem...Hála neked, megnyugodtam...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 17)

dreamaya írta:


> *:0:*​
> 
> 
> *:98:Halló itt a Zombi Rádió jelentkezik :98:*
> ...


 
Kedves Dreamaya es Kicsi Fecske !

Bar nem ertem, hogy mirol beszeltek ( ami a Gumiszomaban nem kovetelmeny persze :-D) de szerintem egy jo masszazs tobbet segitene mint Csernus doktor.. Addig is mig kiderul, hogy mirol van szo...:mrgreen: par orok igazsag :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D56SoKXqgO8&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_




_
_Igen, bar a hozzaszolas nem teljesen ertheto, de legalabb szalonkepes.:mrgreen:_




Kijuma írta:


> Én háromszor olvastam el...gondoltam, bennem van a hiba, amiért nem értem...Hála neked, megnyugodtam...


 




Nem Kijuma, a hiba nem a Te keszulekedbe volt az tuti. Persze nem ertem mi ez az uj szokas, hogy a hozzaszolasnak ertelmesnek kell lennie..???? eddig azt hittem, hogy ez csak az elso 20 hozzaszolasra vonatkozik...:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 17)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4DHSIO0g6k


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...






Ez nagyon jó...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4DHSIO0g6k


Ez igen derék. De árulja már el végre valaki, most nyúlszezon van, vagy kacsaszezon?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


A tisztelt hozzászólók először 10 percig pislogás nélkül nézzék a gömböt.




A további terápiát a főorvos úr határozza meg.


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez igen derék. De árulja már el végre valaki, most nyúlszezon van, vagy kacsaszezon?


 
Most van a szarvasok dürgése, utána ívnak? Na, melyik szarvas a marsjármű?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 17)

alberth írta:


> Most van a szarvasok dürgése, utána ívnak? Na, melyik szarvas a marsjármű?


Itt még az ég se dürgött, nemhogy a szarvasok.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 17)

*ELVIS ! *


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 17)

alberth írta:


> Most van a szarvasok dürgése, utána ívnak? Na, melyik szarvas a marsjármű?


 
 Fogas kerdes... talan megkerdezhetnenk Santa Claus-t, neki eleg nagy gyakorlata van ebben..:mrgreen:






"..._ es amikor azt mondtam a Santanak, hogy mar nem hiszek benne_ tobbe, azota nem tudok repulni " :-D

Ebbol szerintem az a tanulsag, hogy jobb ha eldontjuk az ut elejen, hogy hiszunk-e a szarnyas szarvasban vagy sem mert utkozben jobb ha nem valtoztatjuk a zallaspontunkat...:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 17)

​


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 18)

Abigel573 írta:


>


Csinálok egy gyereket gyorsan, akkor minden ok. lesz! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 18)

:mrgreen: Huha.... en ilyenkor csak ujra inditom a computert .....de hat " mindenki maskepp csinalja" ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 18)

Azt mondtak, hogy meditaljak..

Volt valaki a R.E.M. koncerten? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5TKlTvasmE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PJX4PiWXsA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2cdP14Idyw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IUSZyjiYuY


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 18)

Eltűnt a kép, akkor mit is véleményeztünk? Most már nem vonom vissza a gyereket, mert lehet, hogy marsi kolónia-alapító lészen. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azt mondtak, hogy meditaljak..
> 
> Volt valaki a R.E.M. koncerten?
> 
> ...



Mivel nem beszélem Shakespeare nyelvét, így ez úton érdeklődöm, milyen összefüggés fedezhető fel a R.E.M. és a meditáció között?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flp6aCjs5js&feature=related


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 18)

Én már keresem a Marsra vezető utat...Vagy tudja valaki?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 19)

alberth írta:


> Eltűnt a kép, akkor mit is véleményeztünk? Most már nem vonom vissza a gyereket, mert lehet, hogy marsi kolónia-alapító lészen. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Miert volt egy kep??....:-D.:mrgreen: Nem baj , igy legalabb kiderult, hogy a gyereket nem "csinaljak" hanem ultetik...:-D..leszedik es a kaposztabol pedig fozni is lehet valamit..:-D ez azert eleg praktikusnak tunik.
Bar ahogy elnezem ezek a picik nem nagyon elvezik a kaposztasagot.:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mivel nem beszélem Shakespeare nyelvét, így ez úton érdeklődöm, milyen összefüggés fedezhető fel a R.E.M. és a meditáció között?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flp6aCjs5js&feature=related


 

:-D Ki tudja?? 
Mi van itt a heten? :-D A hozzaszolasoknak nem csak , hogy ertelmuk kell , hogy legyen, hanem meg osszefuggesuk is ?? :-D ...vagy csak zsinnyegtetsz??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Kijuma írta:


> Én már keresem a Marsra vezető utat...Vagy tudja valaki?


 
Tudnunk kellene??  ...hat, regebben volt navigatorunk , de nem tudjuk, hogy merre jar. Ami ugye ertheto, mivel O volt a navigator.:mrgreen:
Szerintem kerjel valami beosztas Raymantol..pl. utkutato urkutato lehetnel.:-D Zsinnyegtetni tudsz? Mert az azert zalap kovetelmeny.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :-D Ki tudja??
> Mi van itt a heten? :-D A hozzaszolasoknak nem csak , hogy ertelmuk kell , hogy legyen, hanem meg osszefuggesuk is ?? :-D ...vagy csak zsinnyegtetsz??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Itt most a mannyiség a lényeg.hu !


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tudnunk kellene??  ...hat, regebben volt navigatorunk , de nem tudjuk, hogy merre jar. Ami ugye ertheto, mivel O volt a navigator.:mrgreen:
> Szerintem kerjel valami beosztas Raymantol..pl. utkutato urkutato lehetnel.:-D Zsinnyegtetni tudsz? Mert az azert zalap kovetelmeny.



Hm. 
Fel van véve és kész.hu !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tudnunk kellene??  ...hat, regebben volt navigatorunk , de nem tudjuk, hogy merre jar. Ami ugye ertheto, mivel O volt a navigator.:mrgreen:
> Szerintem kerjel valami beosztas Raymantol..pl. utkutato urkutato lehetnel.:-D Zsinnyegtetni tudsz? Mert az azert zalap kovetelmeny.


Beosztás? Jó az valamire? Nekem sincs. Igaz, nem is kértem. És manapság aki kér, az sem kap (csak a po...ájára). Mondjuk a 238 hozzászólásommal még csak dobogós sem vagyok.
Valami különös okból megtűrt ügyeletes okvetetlenkedő vagyok. Azért az is valami ebben a túlnépesedett világban.
Ja igen, érteni vélem a zsinnyegtetés bonyolult összefüggésrendszerét való világunk és az Univerzum rejtélyes világa között kifeszített kvantummező bal perdületű spinje és a kóbor apáczaként arra tévedő Pi mezon között. Vagy talán mégse. De valamelyik tutti befutó.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Rayman írta:


> Itt most a mannyiség a lényeg.hu !


Á, szóval a minőség mennyiségbe való átcsapásának törvénycikkelyén teccik munkálkodni.
Van egy cd gyűjteményem 27000 képpel. Esetleg feltöltöm ide, az már mennyiség.:mrgreen: ja és


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Rayman írta:


> Hm.
> Fel van véve és kész.hu !







Sínen vagy kedves Kijuma! Gratulálok!
Most már csak a megfelelelő beosztást kell kitalálnod, ami vétójoggal bír.:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :-D Ki tudja??
> Mi van itt a heten? :-D A hozzaszolasoknak nem csak , hogy ertelmuk kell , hogy legyen, hanem meg osszefuggesuk is ?? :-D ...vagy csak zsinnyegtetsz??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Zsinnyegtetni én? Dékáni engedély nélkül? Hova gondolsz?


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 19)

A dékáni kinevezésem már csak évtizedek kérdése, s akkor rögtön engedélyezek!
Egyelőre az érettségi tételek puskáját kellene megszereznem. Meg néhány töltényt bele...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 20)

alberth írta:


> Eltűnt a kép, akkor mit is véleményeztünk? Most már nem vonom vissza a gyereket, mert lehet, hogy marsi kolónia-alapító lészen. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:shock:Nem tűnt el, sőt beraktam még egyet, hogy mindenkinek jusson egy.:-|


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 20)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvd8RR0wvNg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t62zOXvSrh0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ29pVhsdMs&feature=related
És hogy a kérdésre is válaszoljak: szerintem is, azaz minden jó úgy, ahogy van.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 22)

És még a professzor úr reklamál, hogy hol a legénység.
Horribile dictu, directed zsinnyegtet.


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 23)

A legénység itt van Kínában, szurkolunk az olimpikonjainknak, meg esszük a kutyapörköltet titokban. De nem rossz a zsiráfdogleves sem.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> És még a professzor úr reklamál, hogy hol a legénység.
> Horribile dictu, directed zsinnyegtet.


Kaptam egy órát belépéskor. Nem volt számlapja, de tudtam vele fizetni, nemcsak a medencéknél, hanem a sörcsapnál és az étteremben is. 
Hát gyorsan elment az idő egy ilyen órával, aminek nincs számlapja.hu


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Beosztás? Jó az valamire? Nekem sincs. Igaz, nem is kértem. És manapság aki kér, az sem kap (csak a po...ájára). Mondjuk a 238 hozzászólásommal még csak dobogós sem vagyok.
> Valami különös okból megtűrt ügyeletes okvetetlenkedő vagyok. Azért az is valami ebben a túlnépesedett világban.
> Ja igen, érteni vélem a zsinnyegtetés bonyolult összefüggésrendszerét való világunk és az Univerzum rejtélyes világa között kifeszített kvantummező bal perdületű spinje és a kóbor apáczaként arra tévedő Pi mezon között. Vagy talán mégse. De valamelyik tutti befutó.




kiss


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Zsinnyegtetni én? Dékáni engedély nélkül? Hova gondolsz?



Itt mindenki beszélhet, majd én találok összefüggést.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 25)

Rayman írta:


> Itt most a mannyiség a lényeg.hu !


 
Vegre valami megnyugtato...kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Á, szóval a minőség mennyiségbe való átcsapásának törvénycikkelyén teccik munkálkodni.
> Van egy cd gyűjteményem 27000 képpel. Esetleg feltöltöm ide, az már mennyiség.:mrgreen: ja és


 
:-D Ezen nem csak mi munkalkodunk..:-D Tegnap lattam a Mamma Mia-t.......hat...kb. a legrosszabb film volt amit eletemben lattam. 
Azt hiszem erre mondjak, hogy valami olyan csunya, hogy mar szinte szep...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1cZgr_UqnY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpQTeYG6cGM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hITSFgZTr4&NR=1
En vegig ugy ereztem, hogy S.O.S.:mrgreen::-D


----------



## drakulabeton (2008 Augusztus 25)

hétvégén Roma-Napoli


----------



## drakulabeton (2008 Augusztus 25)

Serie A bajnoki 1.forduló


----------



## drakulabeton (2008 Augusztus 25)

Roma győzelem lesz!!


----------



## drakulabeton (2008 Augusztus 25)

az nem lehet mint tavaly...


----------



## drakulabeton (2008 Augusztus 25)

akkor 4-4 lett


----------



## drakulabeton (2008 Augusztus 25)

most nyer a Roma legalább 3 góllal


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 25)

drakulabeton írta:


> most nyer a Roma legalább 3 góllal


Te viszont nem nyertél hangszórót!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 25)

drakulabeton írta:


> most nyer a Roma legalább 3 góllal


 
  En a Napolinak drukkoltam .....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

es az Abba meg nem megy ki a fejembol ... Help !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqksjgMg5GE&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En a Napolinak drukkoltam .....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> es az Abba meg nem megy ki a fejembol ... Help !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqksjgMg5GE&feature=related


Eccerű eset... Abba kéne hagynod a film nézését.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 26)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_  En a Napolinak drukkoltam .....:mrgreen::mrgreen:_

_es az Abba meg nem megy ki a fejembol ... Help !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqksj...eature=related_



Abigel573 írta:


> Eccerű eset... Abba kéne hagynod a film nézését.


 

:mrgreen: .... nem olyan ecceru mert a kolleganom megvette a CD-t...  es ugy latszik ( hallatszik) komoly tervei vannak a jovoben 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOAR37d8X7c&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Erőszakos kézrátétellel kényszerít, hogy sose hagyd Abba a nézését?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kedves Dreamaya es Kicsi Fecske !
> 
> Bar nem ertem, hogy mirol beszeltek ( ami a Gumiszomaban nem kovetelmeny persze :-D) de szerintem egy jo masszazs tobbet segitene mint Csernus doktor.. Addig is mig kiderul, hogy mirol van szo...:mrgreen: par orok igazsag :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D56SoKXqgO8&feature=related



*Bevállalja, vagy nem vállalja be. Ő bevállalta és ÖN ? 
*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 26)

Ehem, ehem. - szólt Dolores Umbridge, jelezve, hogy itt van.







Ajjaj! - szólt Harry. Értesítsd a professzor urat Hedvig!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 27)

Abigel573 írta:


> Erőszakos kézrátétellel kényszerít, hogy sose hagyd Abba a nézését?


 
 Nem nezem, csak a vekonyak a falak....


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 27)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Kedves Dreamaya es Kicsi Fecske !_

_Bar nem ertem, hogy mirol beszeltek ( ami a Gumiszomaban nem kovetelmeny persze :grin de szerintem egy jo masszazs tobbet segitene mint Csernus doktor..:wink: Addig is mig kiderul, hogy mirol van szo...:mrgreen: par orok igazsag :_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D56So...eature=related :grin:_


Rayman írta:


> *Bevállalja, vagy nem vállalja be. Ő bevállalta és ÖN ? *


 
:99: na jo, en inkabb bevallalom , csak ne beszelj "boldba es pirosba " ....... de az a Eson neveben nem nyilatkozok...:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem nezem, csak a vekonyak a falak....


Akkor költözz el. Itt egy jó kégli.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 27)

Senki nem megyen el sehovase'


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 27)

Rayman írta:


> Senki nem megyen el sehovase'


Értettem! Mars-expedíció lefújva!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 27)

Akkor nincs több vöröshomok szitálás Nevadában, végre alhatunk egy jót!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 28)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Senki nem megyen el sehovase':razz:_


Abigel573 írta:


> Értettem! Mars-expedíció lefújva!


 
Dehogy van lefujva... csak Kijumara varunk, hogy merre menjunk....??  .....O az utkutato-urkutato.

Merre lehet a Cpt.?? ....


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...


Cpt. a Parnasszuson lófrál. #*1257*


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Értettem! Mars-expedíció lefújva!



Nemjó étetted .

A Gumiszombó sem sehovase'

Na.

Tessék a pirulákat kiosztaníí.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 28)

Rayman írta:


> Nemjó étetted .
> 
> A Gumiszombó sem sehovase'
> 
> ...


Én má megkaptam, most má elleszek egy darabig.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Értettem! Mars-expedíció lefújva!




_



Rayman írta:


> Nemjó étetted .
> 
> A Gumiszombó sem sehovase'
> Na.
> Tessék a pirulákat kiosztaníí.


 
...hosszuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu hetvegen van ...:-D Kicsit lelepek.



.:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 _
_Senki nem megyen el sehovase':razz:_
_*Értem már! Közeleg a fellövési idő és összetartás van!:wink::grin:*_

_Dehogy van lefujva...:grin: csak Kijumara varunk, hogy merre menjunk....??  .....O az utkutato-urkutato._

_Merre lehet a Cpt.?? ...._



Abigel573 írta:


> Cpt. a Parnasszuson lófrál. #*1257*


 
Parnasszuson ???......hol is mashol.!! :-D

Gratulalunk mi is nektek a hozzaszolasaitokhoz.....es koszonjuk !! :-D:-D

:0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:

http://flashgamesite.com/live/video_f1F-eZIqRDQ.html


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 29)

*Szeptember ősz-iskolakezdés*

Nemsokára itt a szeptember. 

Színes évszak. Gyönyörű.

És nem kell járatni a klímákat. 

Kezdődik az iskola. Könyv füzet , tornaszerkó mizéria. És azok a szép napok, mikor órák kellenek ahhoz, hogy eljusson az ember valahová.
Fel van túrva minden. A sok gudu nekiindúl és beül a dugóba megnyugodni.

Alig várom. 


Összeomlás.hu


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Rayman írta:


> *Nemsokára itt a szeptember.  **Színes évszak. Gyönyörű.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Rayman írta:


> Nemsokára itt a szeptember.
> 
> Színes évszak. Gyönyörű.


Jaja. Már a halak is beszínesedtek.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen valoban gyonyoruek a szinek osszel ..aztan lehullanak a levelek .. fujja oket a szel. esik.. egyre hidegebb lesz.. a futes egy vagyon ..egyre hosszabbak az eccakak, sotetbe megyunk dolgozni-sotetbe jovunk  napot csak az edebidoben latunk a -25 ben, szuper !!!
> 
> Mikor lesz mar nyar?????? ...?


Az a helyzet, hogy még nyár van. Gyorsan ki a szabadba!




De mi is a gond azzal a -25-el? Ez az őslakos például láthatóan élvezi:


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 30)

Mars-expedition lefújva, míg az orrunk nincs kifújva! A NASA súlyt helyez a NASO-ra. Kezdődjön az orrkutatás, csak utána űrkutatás. Különben az ősz folyamán az orrunkból jő a folyomány. Az űrhajóba nem vihetünk ám vírust!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 30)

alberth írta:


> Mars-expedition lefújva, míg az orrunk nincs kifújva! A NASA súlyt helyez a NASO-ra. Kezdődjön az orrkutatás, csak utána űrkutatás. Különben az ősz folyamán az orrunkból jő a folyomány. Az űrhajóba nem vihetünk ám vírust!


 Az biztos


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Augusztus 31)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Mars-expedition lefújva, míg az orrunk nincs kifújva! A NASA súlyt helyez a NASO-ra. Kezdődjön az orrkutatás, csak utána űrkutatás. Különben az ősz folyamán az orrunkból jő a folyomány. Az űrhajóba nem vihetünk ám vírust!_




Rayman írta:


> Az biztos


 
Az tuti.. A Gumiszomaba virust behozni / vagy virussal athaladni TILOS !!

..:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Augusztus 31)

Nem mind arany, ami fénylik!






Vigyázat! INFLUENZA VÍRUS! Ha valaki ilyet lát a sarkon kanyarodni, térjen ki az útjából, mert veszélyes! :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Augusztus 31)

Éljen a szeptember 1.-e

Többszázezer zombi tapossa laposra egymást, hátsó ülésen a klónokkal.
Gigadugó megagáz. 

Éljen a szeptember. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Kérlek kedves ku.v...an.ádat fröcsögő politikusok, bontsátok fel már a másik rakpartot is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 3)

alberth írta:


> Nem mind arany, ami fénylik!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Remelem nem tamadott meg Cpt... :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 3)

Rayman írta:


> Éljen a szeptember 1.-e
> 
> Többszázezer zombi tapossa laposra egymást, hátsó ülésen a klónokkal.
> Gigadugó megagáz.
> ...


 
 Azert Neked eleg szep Gumiszoma gyakorlatod van elviselni a tolongast....nem segitett?? :mrgreen: es persze barmikor elviheted a zurhajot is..:-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert Neked eleg szep Gumiszoma gyakorlatod van elviselni a tolongast....nem segitett?? :mrgreen: es persze barmikor elviheted a zurhajot is..:-D:mrgreen:






Még az Enterprise elkötéséhez is legénység kellett Kirk kapitánynak.
A zűrhajóhoz nem kell


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 3)

Auto(matahari) ez a zűrhajó. Jó hastáncos a legénység meg csak lesi...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 3)

alberth írta:


> Auto(matahari) ez a zűrhajó. Jó hastáncos a legénység meg csak lesi...


Ez inkább afféle konzum-táncosnak tűnik...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 3)

Ideje House-t leszerződtetni, pont idevaló!


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 3)

Fiúk, ez a hastáncos...ilyenek kellenek a fedélzetre, legalább elterelik a figyelmet a problémákról...:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 3)

Kijuma írta:


> Fiúk, ez a hastáncos...ilyenek kellenek a fedélzetre, legalább elterelik a figyelmet a problémákról...:mrgreen:


Súlytalanságban ? :-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 3)

Egyébkén is a lenge öltözet nem kedvesző a sugárbetegségek szempontjából.
Ápolgassuk 31 évig?

DNS alapú vizsgálat szükséges.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 3)

Rayman írta:


> Súlytalanságban ? :-D


Hogyhogy súlytalanság?








Elromlott az antigravitációs kütyünk?




Látom már kell egy fedélzeti mérnök is...


----------



## roberts80 (2008 Szeptember 3)

szépek


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Auto(matahari) ez a zűrhajó. Jó hastáncos a legénység meg csak lesi...



_




Abigel573 írta:


> Ez inkább afféle konzum-táncosnak tűnik...


 
 En ugy tudtam, hogy zurhajos volt ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hogyhogy súlytalanság?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:-D Hat pont igy......vagy ez meg csak a kikepzes?? 


















Nem Te vagy a fedelzeti mernok???


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Rayman írta:


> Egyébkén is a lenge öltözet nem kedvesző a sugárbetegségek szempontjából.
> Ápolgassuk 31 évig?
> 
> DNS alapú vizsgálat szükséges.


 
 Akkor mit vegyunk fel, hogy kedvezo legyen a sugarbetegsegek szempontjabol ??...:-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Akkor mit vegyunk fel, hogy kedvezo legyen a sugarbetegsegek szempontjabol ??...:-D



Cógálati hacuka van kijelölve.


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 4)

​ 
Gyakoroljuk a hajlékonyságot, mert a Marson körültekintőnek kell ám lennünk. Minden irányban, még hátul is legyen szemünk. Ilyen gumihajlékonynak kell lennie a legénységnek!​


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 4)

Macskaügyességgel kell mozognunk a Marsi utakon. Ott sem fonják kolbászból a kerítést, s az országút sörösüvegekkel lesz kikövezve.​


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 4)

Rayman írta:


> Súlytalanságban ? :-D


Ez sem rosszabb a köténynél


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 4)

:-D


Kijuma írta:


> Ez sem rosszabb a köténynél


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :-D Hat pont igy......vagy ez meg csak a kikepzes??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eredetileg más az valaki más volt...




De lehetek én is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Eredetileg más az valaki más volt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Igen, tudom, hogy eredetileg mas volt, de ez az antigravitacios kutyu magaert beszel :-D :mrgreen: ! Akkor legyel a fomernok..:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Súlytalanságban ? :grin::razz:_




Kijuma írta:


> Ez sem rosszabb a köténynél


 
A csango kotenynel ?? :mrgreen::-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Azt hiszem sikerult jol atbeszelnunk a lenyeges kerdeseket az elmult napokban....:-D:-D:-D
Tehat az uj colgalati hacuka valahol a Mata-hari es a Cat woman :mrgreen:...vagy a pingvin es a csango koteny kozott van???? Vilagos ! :-D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxuBSijErYA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrgDPTc4sl4&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azt hiszem sikerult jol atbeszelnunk a lenyeges kerdeseket az elmult napokban....:-D:-D:-D
> Tehat az uj colgalati hacuka valahol a Mata-hari es a Cat woman :mrgreen:...vagy a pingvin es a csango koteny kozott van???? Vilagos ! :-D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxuBSijErYA&feature=related
> ...




Szó sincs róla.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Rayman írta:


> Szó sincs róla.


 
:-D miert, mirol van szo?..:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:





Az a baj talan a hacukaval , hogy a " cat mennyecske " rossz oldalan van az uvegnek.???.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGjyGl89ZAo&feature=related :-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen, tudom, hogy eredetileg mas volt, de ez az antigravitacios kutyu magaert beszel :-D :mrgreen: ! Akkor legyel a fomernok..:-D


Hát jól van... ha már rábeszéltél... akkor befűtök a kazánba...




Aztán konzultálok a nagypapival, mit lehet kihozni a kütyüből.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja :mrgreen:
Arról volt szó...2 kötény...1 elől, 1 hátul és ennyi...Elég lenge uniformis! Remélem ez lesz a pasikon is! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Igen, tudom, hogy eredetileg mas volt, de ez az antigravitacios kutyu magaert beszel :grin: :mrgreen: ! Akkor legyel a fomernok..:grin: _
_



_


Abigel573 írta:


> Hát jól van... ha már rábeszéltél... akkor befűtök a kazánba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Fomernok / Fobefuto ??..... :mrgreen: ...es a zurhajo fa futeses lesz?? :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 _
_Súlytalanságban ? :grin::razz:_

_A csango kotenynel ?? :mrgreen::grin:_




Kijuma írta:


> Jaja :mrgreen:
> Arról volt szó...2 kötény...1 elől, 1 hátul és ennyi...Elég lenge uniformis! Remélem ez lesz a pasikon is! :mrgreen:


 
"Szó sincs róla" :razz::razz: , hogy Raymant idezzem :-D

Persze ha nepviseletbe akarsz jonni azt lehet! :-D 100 alsoszoknya es ha "lenge" akasz lenni olykor-olykor, nem kell felvenni csak 60-at ..:-D 
A koteny elol-hatul...  nem a szoknya ?


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 6)

A csángó kötényhez ragaszkodok! De végül is az a lényeg, hogy a kötény nélkülözhetetlen ruhadarab a zűrben. A Marson kötény nélkül, olyan mint a katona puska nélkül.:mrgreen::mrgreen:







Ez jól megy a Katze-ruhához, meg anélkül is.






Fiúknak ez a fazon megy a Mars vörös színéhez.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Jaj! ... :mrgreen:






Egyre jobban ragaszkodom az eredeti egyenruhamhoz!!...:-D:mrgreen:


----------



## tennisplayer (2008 Szeptember 6)

:d:d


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 7)

alberth írta:


> A Hortobágyon ebben főzöm a gulyást. Nagyon finom. :-D


 

Cpt. ! Veszelyben a gulyasod...:-D Jo lesz ha rateszed a fedot !:mrgreen:


*Egy fazék gulyást is azonosít az űrből a szuperműhold*
Vasárnap, 2008. szeptember 7.

Az Egyesült Államok felbocsátotta a világűrbe a GeoEye-1 műholdat, amely gyártója szerint minden eddigi polgári rendeltetésű műholdnál nagyobb felbontású fényképfelvételeket képes készíteni a Föld felszínéről. 


A műholdat egy Delta 2 hordozórakétával bocsátották fel a Kalifornia szövetségi állambeli Vanderberg légitámaszpontról, helyi idő szerint szombaton.

A GeoEye-1 műhold a készülék gyártója szerint az űrbe juttatott minden eddigi polgári rendeltetésű képalkotó berendezésnél nagyobb felbontású - vagyis jobb minőségű - felvételeket képes készíteni a Földről. Az új eszköz képfelbontási minőségére jellemző, hogy felvételein még egy baseballpálya hazai bázisa is kivehető lesz: az az ötszögletű gumilemez, amelyet a játékosoknak meg kell érinteniük - írja az MTI. Így képes lefotózni például azt is, hogy *egy szabadtéri partin mi rotyog a bográcsban. *

A műholdat térképészeti terepfelvételek készítésére használják majd a környezetvédelemtől kezdve a mezőgazdaságig bezárólag számos területen, de várhatóan katonai célokra is igénybe veszik.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Nem az én ötletem volt, csak idéztem, én nem szeretek "lenge" lenni...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Kijuma írta:


> Nem az én ötletem volt, csak idéztem, én nem szeretek "lenge" lenni...


 
Persze Kijuma :-D en a meleg Marsi nyarra celoztam://:://:://:
Tudom, hogy nem a Te otleted volt...:-D:-D:-D ...es azt is , hogy honnan fuj a szel...:mrgreen:.....volt mar javaslat a Barbi, Hofeherke, ......stb.stb.stb. oltozetekre is...:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Persze Kijuma :-D en a meleg Marsi nyarra celoztam://:://:://:
> Tudom, hogy nem a Te otleted volt...:-D:-D:-D ...es azt is , hogy honnan fuj a szel...:mrgreen:.....volt mar javaslat a Barbi, Hofeherke, ......stb.stb.stb. oltozetekre is...:-D


Hát már az is baj, ha megnyaljuk a szánk szélét?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Hogy honnan fúj a szél? Ezt még senki sem derítette ki.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 7)

De ez ismerős hacuka...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hogy honnan fúj a szél? Ezt még senki sem derítette ki.


 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: En tudom, hogy merrol fuj a szel ! :-D 

_*Tropical Storm Hanna* eppen erre keszult.. mondtak is, hogy a kertiszekeket *be kell vinni*...:-D de mire ideert elegge legyengult tehat_
_kertiszekek vissza ,..... megint sut a nap ://:_

_



_


Szoval .."Elvis has left the building!" :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We8P_Ww27hY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pha-fsuPk_I&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 8)

Bár a tavasz tudná ilyen napra pontossan hogy jönni kell.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 10)

Rayman írta:


> Bár a tavasz tudná ilyen napra pontossan hogy jönni kell.


 
Igen,....bar 
Bar, .... ha mindig tavasz lenne mi lenne az " oszi "dalokkal? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p-P5gzYVA4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk5Eem466gU


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 10)

Azert vannak jo oldalai a zosznek is.... es jajaja .... a szinek is csodalatosak..:-D






:-D






Ugy latszik az egyen-hacukank/kam is igazan "trendy". Meg 2009-ben is az lesz.. :-D... 






Milan Fashion Week Fall-Winter 2008-09


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert vannak jo oldalai a zosznek is.... es jajaja .... a szinek is csodalatosak..:-D....


Én már zoszulok. Akkor ez most előny nálad, vagy hátrány?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 11)

*911*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 11)

*1011*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 12)

Rayman írta:


> *911*


 
* 9.11 ?*


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 12)

Ezek az igazi gárdisták! A World Centernél nem lett volna 9.11., ha ők vigyázzák! Még a menny kapusának is segítenek. Persze, az öreg Szent Péter nem igen a Marson kapus. Bár ki tudja ennyi idő után. 7.4? ki tudja mi az? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 12)

alberth írta:


> Ezek az igazi gárdisták! A World Centernél nem lett volna 9.11., ha ők vigyázzák! Még a menny kapusának is segítenek. Persze, az öreg Szent Péter nem igen a Marson kapus. Bár ki tudja ennyi idő után. 7.4? ki tudja mi az? :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ha Abigél gondolatmanatét követem, akkor 8.5 . én nyeretm.hu

Egyébként nem tu mia ???

Mi ???



Árúdd má ellll !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> *1011*


Nálam ez nem gondolatmenet volt, hanem szomorú realitás...
http://www.srichinmoy.org/magyar/sri-chinmoy-1931-2007


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 12)

Hát itt van a 7.4.! Július 4-e a Függetlenség napja. Akkor jöttek a gonosz UFO-k a híres film szerint.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_*911* :sad:_



Gyongyi54 írta:


> * 9.11 ?*


 
Nálam sem gondolatmenet eredmenye volt a kerdes , csak nem tudtam, hogy Rayman bajban van talan?? .....mert, hogy a 911 a rendorseg /mentok/ tuzoltosag szama..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:grin: Azert vannak jo oldalai a zosznek is.... es jajaja .... a szinek is csodalatosak..:grin:...._




Abigel573 írta:


> Én már zoszulok. Akkor ez most előny nálad, vagy hátrány?


 



en mar arra sem emlekszem



, hogy milyen volt az eredeti hajszinem.:mrgreen: ...........ez most elony vagy hatrany??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Persze nem a hajszinekre gondoltam,:-D hanem az osz szineire, amik valoban csodalatosak - nem jajajak egyaltalan.:-D








Szoval itt van az osz, itt van ujra.......ezt irjak a zujsagok is ....kilep, belep, osszeall, nem all, levaltjak , nem fogjak, .....bhlaa, bhlaa...bhlaaaa....csupa oszi hir.

es Coldpay 23.-an
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJkLgawoElg&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Neked hátrány, ha így van, mert mit fogsz mondani a CBS riporterének, ha a zutcán megállít és megkérdezi: Ugye Önnek volt az a díjnyertes csodásan mézszőke haja, amelyből egy tincset őriznek a Metropolitan múzeumban?


----------



## q2w3 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Huxley FOREVER


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Abigel573 írta:


> Neked hátrány, ha így van, mert mit fogsz mondani a CBS riporterének, ha a zutcán megállít és megkérdezi: Ugye Önnek volt az a díjnyertes csodásan mézszőke haja, amelyből egy tincset őriznek a Metropolitan múzeumban?


 

:mrgreen: Mit is, mit is .. csak az igazat ....:-D

A hajam termeszetes(en) Loreal 5AM medium amber brown....:-D es azt mindenki tudja, hogy az _Superior !!! :mrgreen:_


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen: Mit is, mit is .. csak az igazat ....:-D
> 
> A hajam termeszetes(en) Loreal 5AM medium amber brown....:-D es azt mindenki tudja, hogy az _Superior !!! :mrgreen:_


Ez így van! Én is tanúsítom!




(Mennyi is jár most hamis tanúzásért?):mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez így van! Én is tanúsítom!
> 
> (Mennyi is jár most hamis tanúzásért?):mrgreen:


 

Par ev, de a Gumiszoma gyakorlattal az szinte semmi......:mrgreen:... es mi most is " kijarunk", csak Rayman nem jar ki, gondolom mert O a temagazda es mint jo gazda nem hagyhatja csak ugy itt a temat ...:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Par ev, de a Gumiszoma gyakorlattal az szinte semmi......:mrgreen:... es mi most is " kijarunk", csak Rayman nem jar ki, gondolom mert O a temagazda es mint jo gazda nem hagyhatja csak ugy itt a temat ...:-D


Szinte semmi... annyit ki lehet bírni:mrgreen:
Téma az van, méghozzá jó... hol az ágyikóm?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUqTH9e9sQU :-D:mrgreen: Ebreszto !

ja, es az "oszi dal" :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=welnlg3svTw&feature=related :-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 16)

Eljöt szépen az ősz.

gyakoroljunk, vagy pihenjünk ?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Rayman írta:


> Eljöt szépen az ősz.
> 
> gyakoroljunk, vagy pihenjünk ?


Ebben a zríben? Most zsinnyegtetsz?:mrgreen:
Zazért várjuk meg a pilótánk véleményét is.:roll:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ebben a zríben? Most zsinnyegtetsz?:mrgreen:
> Zazért várjuk meg a pilótánk véleményét is.:roll:



rendben, akkor várjunk.hu


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 17)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Ebben a zríben? Most zsinnyegtetsz?:mrgreen:_
_Zazért várjuk meg a pilótánk véleményét is.:roll:_




Rayman írta:


> rendben, akkor várjunk.hu


 
 Az mondod, hogy menjunk melegebb eghajlatra???? 













Vagy aludjunk tavaszig ?? :-D

Lehet, hogy tul sok oszi dal tettem be?? :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 17)

:roll: Hol van a Cpt.??


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Abigel573*
> 
> 
> ...


Azt! Hideg e zaz zubbony...




A gumifal is hideg...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :roll: Hol van a Cpt.??


Nézem...


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nézem...


Én már meg is találtam. Ott van a tükörben! Hogy lehet onnan kihozni??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 17)

alberth írta:


> Én már meg is találtam. Ott van a tükörben! Hogy lehet onnan kihozni??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Áh, ez a Harry Poti trükk a bölcsek kövére hiába fogaid ne fend - sztoriból.
A tükörben lévő tárgy/személy ahhoz kerül, akinek nincs szüksége rá, illetve nem akarja felhasználni semmire.
Cpt.-ra szükséged van momentán Gyöngyi?
Ha nem, akkor hozzád kerül és utána felteszed az első charter gépre és hazaküldöd.:mrgreen:
A dolog így el van sikálva.


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 17)

Valami praktikus egyenruha kellene az utazáshoz, mert az eredeti nagyon besárgult. :mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 18)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Nézem...



_




alberth írta:


> Én már meg is találtam. Ott van a tükörben! Hogy lehet onnan kihozni??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Beleneztem, nem voltal benne....

Abigel Te lattad a Cpt. a tukorbe?..:-D

Cpt.! rossz hirem van. Szerintem el vagy veszve a tukrodbe. Erre egy komoly akcio tervet kell kidolgoznunk, hogy hogy talalunk meg.  Az sem sokat segit, hogy nem tudjuk, hogy hogy nezel ki, es valoszinu, hogy naprol-napra valtozol, mert, hogy semmi sem allando...:-D

De megyunk .... be a tukorbe..:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 18)

alberth írta:


> Valami praktikus egyenruha kellene az utazáshoz, mert az eredeti nagyon besárgult. :mrgreen::mrgreen:​


 
De hiszen ezen a bananon nincs is semmi !! :mrgreen: Ez a "Banan uj ruhaja" cimu mese? :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 18)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmI9gAyNPyE


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Abigel573*
> 
> 
> ...


Ehem... ehem... (Dolores Umbridge-től szabadon idézve)
Asszem kihagytál egy üzit Gyöngyi a nagy kapkodásban.:roll:
Itt már vázoltam a megoldást ►*2341

*
A probléma meg van oldva, feltéve, hogy a premissza és a konklúzió is helyes volt.


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Abigel573*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Megvan a megoldás. Be kell jönni a tükörbe, aztán kiderül ez nem más, mint egy stargate!! Hamar az univerzum egy távoli _xy_ pontjára kerültök, mivel a csillagkapu hajtogatja a teret. Olyan ez, mint a hájastészta. Ki szereti? Csak az a baj, hogy a Mars innen még messzebb van. De van itt sok hájastészta. Gyertek, irány a tükör! :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 18)

A lekváros pite az jöhet, de azzal a túlméretezett csavaranyával jó lesz óvatosan bánni. Veszélyes cucc.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ehem... ehem... (Dolores Umbridge-től szabadon idézve)
> Asszem kihagytál egy üzit Gyöngyi a nagy kapkodásban.:roll:
> Itt már vázoltam a megoldást ►*2341
> 
> ...


 
 Igen a felvazolas tokeletes volt, de egyreszt szuksegunk van a Cpt.re, masreszt nem jutott hirtelen eszembe rola egy video :-D pedig meg kb. 70 olvasot be kellett csalogatni, hogy elerjuk az 50000-hez. 

:0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:

Megfigyeltem, hogy a zenere jobban jonnek a tisztelt olvasok...:mrgreen:
A lanyom filozofia tanara is azt mondta miutan megkerdezte, hogy kerek-e csokit..:-D, hogy "megfigyeltem , hogy ha csokit osztogatok a szuloknek a szuloin, jobban szeretnek..:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> A lekváros pite az jöhet, de azzal a túlméretezett csavaranyával jó lesz óvatosan bánni. Veszélyes cucc.


 
A lekvaros pite remek otlet...:-D...bar pite az pite a kepen... na mindegy az a fo, hogy lekvaros.
En is ugy vagyok, hogy miutan megneztem a Phantom of the Opera videot , hogy lehet, hogy meg se kellene besetalnunk oda se..:-D..az is eleg veszelyesnek tunik. Mi van ha bent ragadunk a Cpt. gondolataiba orokre...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 19)

alberth írta:


> Gyertek, irány a tükör! :mrgreen::grin::mrgreen:


 
Persze, ez mindig igy kezdodik...:mrgreen: 
Aztan dugjuk ki az ujjunkat, hogy eleg koverek vagyunk-e mar.....:-D:mrgreen::-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 19)

Asszem engem már nem kell hízlalni. Jöhet a boszi.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen a felvazolas tokeletes volt, de egyreszt szuksegunk van a Cpt.re, masreszt nem jutott hirtelen eszembe rola egy video :-D pedig meg kb. 70 olvasot be kellett csalogatni, hogy elerjuk az 50000-hez.
> 
> :0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:
> 
> ...


Jájj te lányka... a *momentán* szón volt a hangsúly! Tessék újraolvasni a teleregényt!
Ha megszerezted Cpt.-t a tükörből, mivel momentán nincs rá szükséged, utána már mondhatod, hogy meggondoltad magad, de jó hogy itt vagy Cpt., ugorj le légyszi a sarki pékhez egy doboz lekváros hájas haséért, mert a dolog irreverzibilis, azaz nem fog visszakerülni a tükörbe. Feltéve, hogy nem engeded többé tükör elé.:mrgreen:
Comprende?kiss


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 19)

Rayman írta:


> Eljöt szépen az ősz.
> 
> gyakoroljunk, vagy pihenjünk ?





Gyongyi54 írta:


> Persze, ez mindig igy kezdodik...:mrgreen:
> Aztan dugjuk ki az ujjunkat, hogy eleg koverek vagyunk-e mar.....:-D:mrgreen::-D


Hajaj tisztelt Cégvezető úr, máris kezd elpuhulni a legénység, mi lesz itt, ha téli pihenőre vonulnak?
Esetleg az őszre való tekintettel némi falevélgyűjtési feladatot kellene szabni (amihez se perc alatt át tudnék alakítani egy karbantartó robotot, de a robot az nem eszik lekváros hasét és hízni sem hízik) szökdécseléssel súlyosbítva.:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 19)

Rayman írta:


> Asszem engem már nem kell hízlalni. Jöhet a boszi.


Igeniss!
Coffos segédszerelőm máris seprűre pattant. Boszorkányos teremtés.
Azért ő sem hibátlan. Vegetáriánus, így további hízókúra fölösleges.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 20)

Ebből a képből nem igazán látszik a boszorkányos mivolta.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 20)

Erről a falevél gyűjtésről a szociális otthonbeli csiga gyűjtés jut az eszembe. Józsi bácsi csak 1 csigát fog és kérdőre vonják a gyenge teljesítmény miatt. 
Ugyanis még a tolószékes félkezű is kettőt fogott.
- Hát tudjátok, lehajoltam és huss a sok csiga szétrebbent. -


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 20)

Rayman írta:


> Ebből a képből nem igazán látszik a boszorkányos mivolta.


Hát ugye minden relatív... itt jósol...




itt álcázta magát...




amit a szomszéd meglátott, azóta nem meri elhagyni a lakását...




egyszer meg ráküldött egy rahedli darazsat egy illetőre, mert megharagudott rá...







◄ez itt a macskája, miközben esténként főzi a sötét terveit...




szóval én nem kekeckednék vele...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 20)

Rayman írta:


> Erről a falevél gyűjtésről a szociális otthonbeli csiga gyűjtés jut az eszembe. Józsi bácsi csak 1 csigát fog és kérdőre vonják a gyenge teljesítmény miatt.
> Ugyanis még a tolószékes félkezű is kettőt fogott.
> - Hát tudjátok, lehajoltam és huss a sok csiga szétrebbent. -


Hát mer az tsigát le köll fékezni előbben...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 20)

Összeeszkábáltam egy mentőcsónakot, jól jöhet még, ha valami gikszer jönne közbe az utazás alatt. A motorja még nem tökéletes.
Túl energiatakarékosra sikerült, indítás után azonnal leáll, hogy ne fogyasszon sok üzemanyagot.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 20)

Rayman írta:


> Asszem engem már nem kell hízlalni. Jöhet a boszi.


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 20)

Ki akartam jönni a tükörből, de gyakorlati akadályai vannak. Ez a boszi kijelentette, hogy ,,csak a testemen keresztül..." Most mi tévő legyek??? :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 21)

alberth írta:


> Ki akartam jönni a tükörből, de gyakorlati akadályai vannak. Ez a boszi kijelentette, hogy ,,csak a testemen keresztül..." Most mi tévő legyek??? :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:



Futááááás !!!!


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 21)

Nem ilyet akartammmm.


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 21)

Itt sem lesz könnyebb kibújni, attól tartok még várni kell az alkalomra...:mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:​ 
Reményem már egy szalmaszál,
hátha már végre kádba száll!
Félek, hogy a víz onnan majd kicsap,
rég elzárt lehetne már a csap.
Bizony, ha tükörből kibújnék,
a fürdő szobában megfúlnék.
Nekem most mi adhat reményt,
bámulom e derék hölgyeményt! :mrgreen:​
Itt a vers Gyöngyi!​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 21)

Abigel573 írta:


> Jájj te lányka... a *momentán* szón volt a hangsúly! Tessék újraolvasni a teleregényt!
> Ha megszerezted Cpt.-t a tükörből, mivel momentán nincs rá szükséged, utána már mondhatod, hogy meggondoltad magad, de jó hogy itt vagy Cpt., ugorj le légyszi a sarki pékhez egy doboz lekváros hájas haséért, mert a dolog irreverzibilis, azaz nem fog visszakerülni a tükörbe. Feltéve, hogy nem engeded többé tükör elé.:mrgreen:
> Comprende?kiss


 
 Ertem Abigel, de ugy latom, hogy _momentan_ a Cpt. elvezi, hogy beszorult a tukorbe. Ebbol meg egy uj vers is lehet a vegen..:-D


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 22)

Nem kell hozzá atomfizikusnak lenni, hogy ha ezboszi akkor én nem vagyok gibbon.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 22)

alberth írta:


> Itt sem lesz könnyebb kibújni, attól tartok még várni kell az alkalomra...:mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:​
> Reményem már egy szalmaszál,
> hátha már végre kádba száll!
> Félek, hogy a víz onnan majd kicsap,
> ...


 
Remek a vers Cpt. !! :mrgreen::mrgreen::-D

Talan ez a magyarazat a sejtelmes mosolyra is....? :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 22)

Rayman írta:


> Nem kell hozzá atomfizikusnak lenni, hogy ha ezboszi akkor én nem vagyok gibbon.


 






..es a joslas??






.....es a keveres-kavaras?? :-D

mi az a gibbon???...:mrgreen: vagy ki az a..??


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 22)

Rayman írta:


> Nem kell hozzá atomfizikusnak lenni, hogy ha ezboszi akkor én nem vagyok gibbon.


Oksa. Coffos mindenes azonnali hatállyal visszarendelve.
És ugye, ha a mindenes nem boszi, akkor te lenni egy...:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 22)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ertem Abigel, de ugy latom, hogy _momentan_ a Cpt. elvezi, hogy beszorult a tukorbe. Ebbol meg egy uj vers is lehet a vegen..:-D


Abszolúte. Tükörírással.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 22)

Gondolkodom, itt kibújjak e? Félek hogy levadásznak. Persze odabenn is ugyanaz a helyzet. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 23)

alberth írta:


> Gondolkodom, itt kibújjak e? Félek hogy levadásznak. Persze odabenn is ugyanaz a helyzet. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Akkor eloszor csak az egyik labadat dugd ki...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 23)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:wink: Ertem Abigel, de ugy latom, hogy momentan a Cpt. elvezi, hogy beszorult a tukorbe. Ebbol meg egy uj vers is lehet a vegen..:grin:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Abszolúte. Tükörírással.:mrgreen:


 
A Cpt. profi tukoriro.....:-D Lehet, hogy mert a Cpt. is gibbon???


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 23)

Egy kicsit elkanyarodtunk a témától.

A kiképzés is csak olyan szinten működik, mint a politika a parlamenti folyosón.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 23)

Ez így van rendjén egy gumiszomábaaaaa.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 23)

Rayman írta:


> Egy kicsit elkanyarodtunk a témától.
> 
> A kiképzés is csak olyan szinten működik, mint a politika a parlamenti folyosón.


 





Talan a raolvasas segit??..:mrgreen:...lehet, hogy megvagyunk atkozva??


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 23)

*Átoklevevő mondóka:*

Ecc pecc, kimehecc,
ide hozzám bejöhecc!
Cinegére cérnára,
menjünk gumiszobára!

Marsjáró boszorkánysöprűk el



adók!


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 24)

alberth írta:


> *Átoklevevő mondóka:*
> 
> Ecc pecc, kimehecc,
> ide hozzám bejöhecc!
> ...


Én kettőt kérek, nehogy eltörjöl alattam...


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> A Cpt. profi tukoriro.....:-D Lehet, hogy mert a Cpt. is gibbon???


Igen, képzeljétek hogy egy rúzzsal felírtam a tükörre, hogy HELP, persze tükörírással. Na most, akkor odakinn minek olvassák ezt? Sima pléh, avagy help?






Jövök már, jövök. Közel a szabadulás! Pro libertate...


----------



## tothlaszlo35 (2008 Szeptember 24)

Én is állandó tag szeretnék lenni.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 24)

tothlaszlo35 írta:


> Én is állandó tag szeretnék lenni.


Jó úton haladsz Még 19 hozzászólás és 2 nap kell hozzá Javaslom, keresd fel a szójátékokat, ott gyorsan meglesz a 20 hozzászólás, a 2 nap meg 2 nap


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


A Cpt. gibbon? Lehet hogy Csubakka a zin cognitóban?:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 _
_:wink: Ertem Abigel, de ugy latom, hogy momentan a Cpt. elvezi, hogy beszorult a tukorbe. Ebbol meg egy uj vers is lehet a vegen..:grin:_
_A Cpt. profi tukoriro.....:grin: Lehet, hogy mert a Cpt. is gibbon??? :wink:_




Abigel573 írta:


> A Cpt. gibbon? Lehet hogy Csubakka a zin cognitóban?:shock::shock::shock:


 
:-D Most zsinnyegtetsz mi..? :-D Mi az a Csubakka? Ez most tukorirassal van  vagy csak en nem ertem mert, hogy nem vagyok gibbon????..:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 25)

alberth írta:


> Igen, képzeljétek hogy egy rúzzsal felírtam a tükörre, hogy HELP, persze tükörírással. Na most, akkor odakinn minek olvassák ezt? Sima pléh, avagy help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:-D Ugy olvastuk, hogy *HELP! *.:mrgreen: de ugy gondoljuk, hogy a tukorbe-bejaras tul veszelyes  De azert bekuldjuk erted Lisat....:-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P4JyAlbglw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEmOVg1_u4g&feature=related
Azert legyel ovatos! Lisa egy kicsit " nuts"


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Hát nem gondoltam volna, hogy a messzi északi szigetre még nem jutott el a Csillagok háborúja. Boldog sziget, ahol a béke lakozik.
Itt van Csubi, illetve a porszívó, amelyik jól utánozza a hangját. Vagy fordítva?
http://www.indavideo.hu/video/_Csubakka_porszivoja
A szekrény is tud vukiul. Ja nem említettem? Csubakka vuki. Ettől még persze lehet köze a gibbonhoz is.:mrgreen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WctJkWrY4Nk
Ime Csubakka:




És itt a rövid életrajza:
http://hu.starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Csubakka


----------



## 1s2o1l (2008 Szeptember 25)

:d ezt ne... 



Abigel573 írta:


> Hát nem gondoltam volna, hogy a messzi északi szigetre még nem jutott el a Csillagok háborúja. Boldog sziget, ahol a béke lakozik.
> Itt van Csubi, illetve a porszívó, amelyik jól utánozza a hangját. Vagy fordítva?
> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/_Csubakka_porszivoja
> A szekrény is tud vukiul. Ja nem említettem? Csubakka vuki. Ettől még persze lehet köze a gibbonhoz is.:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 25)

Én már elkezdtem a felkészülést, hogy bírjam a kiképzést...


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 25)

Lajka kutya már rutinos űrhajós. Ő visz éppen kiképzésre engem. Ott lesz az Marsexpedición. Már kitöltötte és aláírta a jelentkezési ívet. Kell egy nyomkereső a Marson. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Kijuma írta:


> Én már elkezdtem a felkészülést, hogy bírjam a kiképzést...


 
 Kijuma, Te vagy a legjobb utkotato-urkutato ! Jobb ha mi is belehuzunk, mert a vegen nem erunk utol....:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 26)

alberth írta:


> Lajka kutya már rutinos űrhajós. Ő visz éppen kiképzésre engem. Ott lesz az Marsexpedición. Már kitöltötte és aláírta a jelentkezési ívet. Kell egy nyomkereső a Marson. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
 tehat nem "gibbon" hanem "Gibson" ??? :-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 _
_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 _
_:wink: Ertem Abigel, de ugy latom, hogy momentan a Cpt. elvezi, hogy beszorult a tukorbe. Ebbol meg egy uj vers is lehet a vegen..:grin:_
_A Cpt. profi tukoriro.....:grin: Lehet, hogy mert a Cpt. is gibbon??? :wink:_

_:grin: Most zsinnyegtetsz mi..? :grin: Mi az a Csubakka? Ez most tukorirassal van  vagy csak en nem ertem mert, hogy nem vagyok gibbon????..:mrgreen:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Hát nem gondoltam volna, hogy a messzi északi szigetre még nem jutott el a Csillagok háborúja. Boldog sziget, ahol a béke lakozik.
> Itt van Csubi, illetve a porszívó, amelyik jól utánozza a hangját. Vagy fordítva?
> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/_Csubakka_porszivoja
> A szekrény is tud vukiul. Ja nem említettem? Csubakka vuki. Ettől még persze lehet köze a gibbonhoz is.:mrgreen:
> ...


 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:

Persze, hogy a szekreny is tud wookie-ul, csak a Chewbacca vedelem szerint ennek nincs semmi ertelme, mert mint mint tudjuk " Chewbacca egy wookie a Kashyyk bolygorol, de az Endor bolygon el, es hat ennek szinten nincs ertelme, mert miert el egy wookie orias a felmeteres ewokok kozott ???... " es persze ha tovabb folytatjuk a gondolat menetet, aminek eddig sem volt ertelme, akkor Rayman persze, hogy *nem* gibbon , mert minek lenne temagazda egy gibbon ott ahol a tobbiek nem gibbonok???? Ennek pont ugy nem lenne ertelme mint a Kashyyk bolygorol szarmazo wookienak az Endoron elni az ewokok kozott. Ebbol kovetkezik - egyenesen - hogyha a Rayman *nem *gibbon akkor viszont a boszorkany megis boszorkany volt ....:-D:mrgreen::-D






Errol a hozzaszolasrol vukiralok itt: :mrgreen:

Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
Nem kell hozzá atomfizikusnak lenni, hogy ha ezboszi akkor én nem vagyok gibbon.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 26)

Atomfizikai szinten kaptunk eszmefutatást a boszi/Rayman viszonylatról.hu

Köszönjük szépen.kiss

Érdekes a Skywoker másodpilótája magyar volt és 76 áprilisban született?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 26)

Tanulhatunk tőle valamit?

Tessék megnézni a hétvégén a Csillagok háborognak összes epizódját 3x.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Rayman írta:


> Tanulhatunk tőle valamit?
> 
> Tessék megnézni a hétvégén a Csillagok háborognak összes epizódját 3x.


Igenisss! Küldheted a kópiákat!


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 26)

Ez a fénykard most neoncső, vagy foszforeszkáló anyag? Lehet tippelni. Mindenesetre az erő velünk van.​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 27)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Tanulhatunk tőle valamit?_

_Tessék megnézni a hétvégén a Csillagok háborognak összes epizódját 3x. :razz:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Igenisss! Küldheted a kópiákat!


 
:-D:mrgreen: Hany epizodja van az Csillagok haborujanak??? 

En csak a Yodat ismerem jobban , azt is csak onnan, hogy az egyik ismerosom Chihuahuajat ugy hivjak. :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8sZ1DWsAHE&NR=1 Akkor ez most 1 epizodnak szamit?? :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 27)

alberth írta:


> Ez a fénykard most neoncső, vagy foszforeszkáló anyag? Lehet tippelni. Mindenesetre az erő velünk van.​


 
Szerintem a hivatalos neve : aza fenyes izé..:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 27)

Rayman írta:


> Atomfizikai szinten kaptunk eszmefutatást a boszi/Rayman viszonylatról.hu
> 
> Köszönjük szépen.kiss
> 
> Érdekes a Skywoker másodpilótája magyar volt és 76 áprilisban született?


 

Azert tegnap kis hiba csuszott a gondolat menetbe,  mert ha Chewbacca, aki egy wookie a Kashyyk bolygorol,de az Endor bolygon el, akkor mar miert is ne lehetnel gibbon(?) a temaban ahol a tobbiek nem gibbonok (????)....hiszen Chewbacca is lehet wookie az ewokok kozott. Tehat ebbol kovetkezik, hogy Te valoban gibbon vagy , akkor viszont a boszorkany *nem *volt boszorkany , ... bar..! “ boszorkanyosan” nezett ki!
Azt persze nem konnyu kitalalni az embernek , hogy mi a kulonbseg akozott amikor valami az ami,



vagy valami nem az ami,



de viszont pont ugy nez ki,



mitha az lenne ami nem.





Ezt csak azert jegyzem meg, mert nem vennem a lelkemre ha felre vukiralnek valakit a tegnapi beirasommal.:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert tegnap kis hiba csuszott a gondolat menetbe,  mert ha Chewbacca, aki egy wookie a Kashyyk bolygorol,de az Endor bolygon el, akkor mar miert is ne lehetnel gibbon(?) a temaban ahol a tobbiek nem gibbonok (????)....hiszen Chewbacca is lehet wookie az ewokok kozott. Tehat ebbol kovetkezik, hogy Te valoban gibbon vagy , akkor viszont a boszorkany *nem *volt boszorkany , ... bar..! “ boszorkanyosan” nezett ki!
> Azt persze nem konnyu kitalalni az embernek , hogy mi a kulonbseg akozott amikor valami az ami,
> 
> 
> ...


He? Mi zaz?:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...


Eddig hat, nem számítva az animációsakat.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 27)

*Barométer*

*Egyetemi vizsga*

A kérdés így hangzott: "Írja le, hogyan mérhető meg egy felhőkarcoló magassága egy barométer segítségével!" Az egyik hallgató válasza: "Fogsz egy hosszú zsinórt, rákötöd a barométer tetejére, majd a barométert lelógatod a földig. A zsinór hosszúságának és a barométer magasságának összege megegyezik a felhőkarcoló magasságával." Ez az eredeti magyarázat azonban a vizsgáztatót meglehetősen feldühítette,így a vizsga nem sikerült. A diák azonban nem hagyta magát, mivel szerinte a válasza abszolút helyes volt. Az egyetem vezetősége így kijelölt egy független bírát, aki megállapította, hogy bár a válasz helyes volt, ám semmiféle fizikai ismeretet nem tükrözött. A probléma megoldására behívatta magáhoza hallgatót, és hat percet adott neki arra, hogy szóban bebizonyítsa, a fizikai alapismeretek birtokában van. A diák öt percig szótlanul ült, a homlokát ráncolva gondolkodott. A vizsgabiztos figyelmeztette, hogy vészesen fogy az idő. A diák ekkor megszólalt, és megjegyezte, hogy annyiféle magyarázatot tud, hogy nem tudja kiválasztani, melyiket is adja elő. A biztos nógatására aztán belekezdett:"Nos, az első ötletem az, hogy megfogjuk a barométert, felmegyünk a felhőkarcoló tetejére, és ledobjuk onnan. Mérjük a földet éréséig eltelt időt, majd a kérdéses magasságot kiszámítjuk a 'H = 0.5g x t négyzet'képlettel. Viszont ez a módszer nem túl szerencsés a barométer szempontjából. Vagy pedig abban az esetben, ha süt a nap, megmérhetjük a barométer magasságát, és az árnyékát. Ezután megmérjük a felhőkarcoló árnyékának hosszát, és aránypárok segítségével kiszámíthatjuk a magasságát is. De ha nagyon tudományosak akarunk lenni, akor egy rövid zsinórt kötve a barométerre, ingaként használhatjuk azt. A földön és a tetőn megmérve a gravitációs erőt, a 'T = 2 pi * négyzetgyök(1 / g)' képlettel kiszámíthatjuk a kért magasság értékét. Vagy, ha esetleg a felhőkarcoló rendelkezik tűzlétrával, akkor megmérhetjük, hogy a barométer hosszánál hányszor magasabb, majd a barométert megmérve egyszerű szorzással megkapjuk a kívánt eredményt. De ha Ön az unalmas, bevett módszerre kíváncsi, akkor a barométert a légnyomás mérésére használva, a földön és a tetőn mérhető nyomás különbözetéből is megállapítható a felhőkarcoló magassága. Egy millibar légnyomáskülönbség egy láb magasságnak felel meg. Itt az egyetemen mindig arra buzdítanak bennünket, hogy próbáljunk eredeti módszereket kidolgozni, ezért kétségtelenül a legjobb módszer a felhőkarcoló magasságának megállapítására az, ha a hónunk alá csapjuk a barométert, bekopogunk a portáshoz, és azt mondjuk neki: 'Ha megmondod, milyen magas ez az épület, neked adom ezt a szép új barométert'." A történet csattanója, hogy ezt a renitens diákot Niels Bohr-nak hívták, és ő a mai napig az egyetlen fizikai Nobel-díjas dán fizikus.

Egy emléktáblát megérdemel a gumiszoma falán az ifjú!
Egyszer talán még a visszarendelt lelkes segédszerelőmből is lehet Nobel-díjas fizikus.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 27)

Nagyon rugalmasan vagyunk ebbol a szempontbol ISS, :-D Emlektablat Neki !! :-D

En eppen a Coldpay koncertrol olvastam csupa jot. :-D







*Az érzelmek forradalma - COLDPLAY*
2008. szeptember 24.

Három évvel ezelőtt a Coldplay, a világ jelenleg talán leghíresebb pop-rockcsapata már bejelentette, hogy fellép Magyarországon is, majd hirtelen visszaléptek e tervüktől. Tegnap este így pár évnyi késlekedéssel, de a rajongók annál nagyobb várakozására a jelenkor legmeghatározóbb zenekara végre fellépett Budapesten is, és mi nagyon örültünk nekik. 
Várakozni azonban most is kellett. Pontban 8 órakor a majdnem teltházas tömeg örömére zenészek jelentek meg a színpadon, de a közönség rögtön halkabb lett, amikor rádöbbent, hogy még csak - az egyébként minőségi brit pop-ot játszó - előzenekart, Albert Hammond Jr.-t és csapatát hallják. A negyvenperces előjátékot további várakozás követte, eközben instrumentális zenék szóltak, majd mindenki riadalmára rap zene dömbölt. Az óriási tömeg és a várakozás hatására egy ájult nézőt is ki kellett segíteni. A közönség vegyes volt. Voltak az új album borítójával azonosuló robespierrek, esti chill-outra érkező fiatal üzletemberek megfelelő hölgykíséretben, és a szép dallamokat kedvelő, fiatalságukat újra felfedező ötvenesek.
Aztán végre színpadra lépett a Coldplay. Chris Martin énekes új, rövid frizurával vágott bele a legutóbbi album első kislemez slágerébe, a Violet Hill-be. A közönség - és ez az egész koncertet jellemezte - az elsőtől az utolsó sorig vele énekelte a dalokat, fantasztikus hangulatot teremtve ezzel. Martin a koncert elején még mintha kereste volna a hangját és a helyét is (majdnem elbukott egy kábelban, majd pár másodperccel később véletlenül összefejelt a csapat gitárosával is). A harmadik dalra aztán már beénekelte magát. Sorra csendültek fel a slágerek. Egyértelművé vált, hogy a Coldplay kiváló repertoárral rendelkezik. A "Speed of Sound" élőben jobb, mint a stúdió-verzió, az "In my Place"-t szívmelengetően kántálta a tömeg. Martin cserébe profi módjára egy-két magyar mondattal kényeztetett bennünket, majd belecsapott a Fix You balladába. Ebben a pillanatban világossá válhatott, hogy zenei körökben mit takar a "stadionrockballada"-szakzsargon. Mindenki elérzékenyül, mindenki énekel, mindenki boldog. Ez után az új albumról a "Strawberry Swing" csendült fel. "It's such a perfect day" énekli benne Martin, és sokaknak itt és most ez valóban egy tökéletes, gondokat feledtető nap, vagy legalábbis este. A következő percek még emberibbé varázsolták a hangulatot. Nemcsak azok voltak szerencsések, akik a színpad előtt közvetlenül csápolhattak. A csapat ugyanis egy külön leválasztott kis színpadon bevonult a közönség közé, és eljátszott pár dalt a 2005-ös X&Y albumról. Köztük a "Hardest Part"-ot Martin csupán zongorája kíséretében és szívszaggató ballada verzióban. Ezt követte az új album bombasztikus címadó slágere, melynek végső felszabadult "voooó"- dúdolását a nézők tovább bírták, mint az énekes maga, aki ekkor már a földön feküdt végkimerülésben. Talán nem is számított ilyen hálás közönségre. Egy dolog ugyanis, hogy az angol hallgatóság minden dalukat ismeri, de talán nem is sejtették, hogy mekkora örömöt szereznek velük a magyar rajongóknak is. Az emberek egységes reakciói varázsolták még emberibbé a koncerthangulatot. A csapat ezek után elköszönt, de csak azért, hogy újabb meglepetéssel térjen vissza, méghozzá a nézőtér közepén, a helyjeggyel rendelkezők között. Itt akusztikus kíséretben elénekelték a második album meghatározó slágerét, a "The Scientist" címűt. Visszatérve a színpadra a "Politics" következett, melynek szövegét Martin, a rá védjegyként jellemző módon írta át, behelyettesítve a Budapest szót, és a "16000 magyar hallgat engem" mondatot angolul. Az új album talán legtökéletesebb dala, a "Lovers in Japan" követte ezt pulzáló ritmusával, a kivetítőn kedves, békeidőt idéző háttérképekkel, és a levegőből a közönségre szórt sokszázezer színes papírpillangóval. Akinek ebben a pillanatban, az érzelmesség és az érzelgősség eme keskeny határmezsgyéjén nem dobogott az átlagosnál kétszer gyorsabban a szíve, az nem is emberből van. Ebben az euforikus pillanatban búcsúztak a közönségtől, de az nem engedte őket. Vissza-vissza helyett a "Viva la Vida" már említett "voooó"-ját énekelték kitartóan és egyre hangosabban. A csapat visszatért. Bár csak egyetlen ráadás dalt énekeltek, mégsem lehetett senki sem elégedetlen, mert mindenki megkapta, amit szeret. Voltak nagy slágerek, titkos kedvencek, új albumdalok, régi klasszikusok új köntösben. Martin érezhetően őszinte meglepetéssel köszönte meg a közönségnek a hihetetlen hangulatot, és egymásba kapaszkodva közösen is búcsút intettek nekünk. Profi zenészek, profi műsorát láthattuk. Mégis, jelenleg nincs még egy olyan populáris, de egyben intelligens, minőségi zenét játszó rock-banda, aki gyakran mély emberi fájdalmat sugárzó melódiái ellenére - vagy épp e miatt - ilyen mennyiségben tud örömhormonokat felszabadítani. A legegyszerűbb és tisztább érzéseket váltják ki a ma emberéből. Szomorúságot, örömet, önfeledt dúdolást. És ez a mai korban már forradalomnak számít. Voooooó!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBEYyHGbwto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpZBZl75F8Q&feature=related :-D


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 28)

Teotihuacan holdpiramisa. A legújabb tudományos feltételezések szerint Dél-Amerika hun őslakosai ismerték az űrutazás titkát. A holdpiramis térhajlító szerepe köztudott. Az ősi kódok mind varázsigék. Ennek ismeretében a Holdon találja magát az ember szempillantás alatt, ha a piramis megfelelő pontján tartózkodik a megfelelő időben. A ,,Köd előttem, köd utánam..." varázige beindítja a téridő-modulációt. A Marsutazás titkainak varázsigéjét igyekszem megtalálni most, no meg a Marspiramist keresem.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> *Egyetemi vizsga*
> 
> A kérdés így hangzott: "Írja le, hogyan mérhető meg egy felhőkarcoló magassága egy barométer segítségével!" Az egyik hallgató válasza: "Fogsz egy hosszú zsinórt, rákötöd a barométer tetejére, majd a barométert lelógatod a földig. A zsinór hosszúságának és a barométer magasságának összege megegyezik a felhőkarcoló magasságával." Ez az eredeti magyarázat azonban a vizsgáztatót meglehetősen feldühítette,így a vizsga nem sikerült. A diák azonban nem hagyta magát, mivel szerinte a válasza abszolút helyes volt. Az egyetem vezetősége így kijelölt egy független bírát, aki megállapította, hogy bár a válasz helyes volt, ám semmiféle fizikai ismeretet nem tükrözött. A probléma megoldására behívatta magáhoza hallgatót, és hat percet adott neki arra, hogy szóban bebizonyítsa, a fizikai alapismeretek birtokában van. A diák öt percig szótlanul ült, a homlokát ráncolva gondolkodott. A vizsgabiztos figyelmeztette, hogy vészesen fogy az idő. A diák ekkor megszólalt, és megjegyezte, hogy annyiféle magyarázatot tud, hogy nem tudja kiválasztani, melyiket is adja elő. A biztos nógatására aztán belekezdett:"Nos, az első ötletem az, hogy megfogjuk a barométert, felmegyünk a felhőkarcoló tetejére, és ledobjuk onnan. Mérjük a földet éréséig eltelt időt, majd a kérdéses magasságot kiszámítjuk a 'H = 0.5g x t négyzet'képlettel. Viszont ez a módszer nem túl szerencsés a barométer szempontjából. Vagy pedig abban az esetben, ha süt a nap, megmérhetjük a barométer magasságát, és az árnyékát. Ezután megmérjük a felhőkarcoló árnyékának hosszát, és aránypárok segítségével kiszámíthatjuk a magasságát is. De ha nagyon tudományosak akarunk lenni, akor egy rövid zsinórt kötve a barométerre, ingaként használhatjuk azt. A földön és a tetőn megmérve a gravitációs erőt, a 'T = 2 pi * négyzetgyök(1 / g)' képlettel kiszámíthatjuk a kért magasság értékét. Vagy, ha esetleg a felhőkarcoló rendelkezik tűzlétrával, akkor megmérhetjük, hogy a barométer hosszánál hányszor magasabb, majd a barométert megmérve egyszerű szorzással megkapjuk a kívánt eredményt. De ha Ön az unalmas, bevett módszerre kíváncsi, akkor a barométert a légnyomás mérésére használva, a földön és a tetőn mérhető nyomás különbözetéből is megállapítható a felhőkarcoló magassága. Egy millibar légnyomáskülönbség egy láb magasságnak felel meg. Itt az egyetemen mindig arra buzdítanak bennünket, hogy próbáljunk eredeti módszereket kidolgozni, ezért kétségtelenül a legjobb módszer a felhőkarcoló magasságának megállapítására az, ha a hónunk alá csapjuk a barométert, bekopogunk a portáshoz, és azt mondjuk neki: 'Ha megmondod, milyen magas ez az épület, neked adom ezt a szép új barométert'." A történet csattanója, hogy ezt a renitens diákot Niels Bohr-nak hívták, és ő a mai napig az egyetlen fizikai Nobel-díjas dán fizikus.
> 
> ...


Ez nagyon jóóóóóó!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Szeptember 29)

** Azt hiszem baj van fiuk*..*

*Marslakók nyomában*

*2008. szeptember 28. 09:44*

Franciaországban 1969 óta működik egy intézmény, a Geipan, amely az úgynevezett ufójelenségekkel foglalkozik. Vezetője Jacques Patenet, tekintélyes szakember, aki a védelmi minisztériummal és a csendőrséggel szoros együttműködésben összegyűjti az emberek tanúságait, feltételezéseit.
Az idők folyamán több mint 1600 jegyzőkönyv gyűlt össze náluk a hozzájuk tartozó nyomozati anyagokkal együtt. A jelzések száma többé-kevésbé azonos szinten mozog, de vannak kiugró időszakok. Ilyen volt például az 1980-as, az 1993-as év és most, *2008 első hat hónapja, amikor kétszer annyi bejelentés történt, mint tavaly egész évben*. :-D Ennek viszont az a magyarázata, hogy az év elején a Geipan feltette egész archívumát az internetre és ez, úgy látszik, megindította az emberek fantáziáját.

Az érdeklődés olyan nagy, hogy a honlap túlterheltség miatt gyakran elérhetetlen - írta a La Repubblica című olasz lap.

A Geipan központja Toulouse-ban van. Ideérkezik minden: bejelentések, *fotók, rajzok, videók.:-D:-D* Körülbelül *egyharmaduk értékelhetetlen,*  ezeket kiszűrik, a többiről véleményt alkotnak a szakemberek, asztronómusok, fizikusok, űrmérnökök. A jelzések fele megmagyarázható természetes jelenséggel, északi fénnyel, villámmal, tűzijátékkal, meteoritokkal, repülőgépdarabokkal, csak egy tucatnyi marad, amely *ellenáll minden logikának.*

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Akkor ezek biztos mi vagyunk..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.. most mar nem csak a NASA de a Franciak is a nyomunkba vannak..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROc5JdNZ9ss&feature=related


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 30)

Abigel573 írta:


> *Egyetemi vizsga*
> 
> A kérdés így hangzott: "Írja le, hogyan mérhető meg egy felhőkarcoló magassága egy barométer segítségével!" Az egyik hallgató válasza: "Fogsz egy hosszú zsinórt, rákötöd a barométer tetejére, majd a barométert lelógatod a földig. A zsinór hosszúságának és a barométer magasságának összege megegyezik a felhőkarcoló magasságával." Ez az eredeti magyarázat azonban a vizsgáztatót meglehetősen feldühítette,így a vizsga nem sikerült. A diák azonban nem hagyta magát, mivel szerinte a válasza abszolút helyes volt. Az egyetem vezetősége így kijelölt egy független bírát, aki megállapította, hogy bár a válasz helyes volt, ám semmiféle fizikai ismeretet nem tükrözött. A probléma megoldására behívatta magáhoza hallgatót, és hat percet adott neki arra, hogy szóban bebizonyítsa, a fizikai alapismeretek birtokában van. A diák öt percig szótlanul ült, a homlokát ráncolva gondolkodott. A vizsgabiztos figyelmeztette, hogy vészesen fogy az idő. A diák ekkor megszólalt, és megjegyezte, hogy annyiféle magyarázatot tud, hogy nem tudja kiválasztani, melyiket is adja elő. A biztos nógatására aztán belekezdett:"Nos, az első ötletem az, hogy megfogjuk a barométert, felmegyünk a felhőkarcoló tetejére, és ledobjuk onnan. Mérjük a földet éréséig eltelt időt, majd a kérdéses magasságot kiszámítjuk a 'H = 0.5g x t négyzet'képlettel. Viszont ez a módszer nem túl szerencsés a barométer szempontjából. Vagy pedig abban az esetben, ha süt a nap, megmérhetjük a barométer magasságát, és az árnyékát. Ezután megmérjük a felhőkarcoló árnyékának hosszát, és aránypárok segítségével kiszámíthatjuk a magasságát is. De ha nagyon tudományosak akarunk lenni, akor egy rövid zsinórt kötve a barométerre, ingaként használhatjuk azt. A földön és a tetőn megmérve a gravitációs erőt, a 'T = 2 pi * négyzetgyök(1 / g)' képlettel kiszámíthatjuk a kért magasság értékét. Vagy, ha esetleg a felhőkarcoló rendelkezik tűzlétrával, akkor megmérhetjük, hogy a barométer hosszánál hányszor magasabb, majd a barométert megmérve egyszerű szorzással megkapjuk a kívánt eredményt. De ha Ön az unalmas, bevett módszerre kíváncsi, akkor a barométert a légnyomás mérésére használva, a földön és a tetőn mérhető nyomás különbözetéből is megállapítható a felhőkarcoló magassága. Egy millibar légnyomáskülönbség egy láb magasságnak felel meg. Itt az egyetemen mindig arra buzdítanak bennünket, hogy próbáljunk eredeti módszereket kidolgozni, ezért kétségtelenül a legjobb módszer a felhőkarcoló magasságának megállapítására az, ha a hónunk alá csapjuk a barométert, bekopogunk a portáshoz, és azt mondjuk neki: 'Ha megmondod, milyen magas ez az épület, neked adom ezt a szép új barométert'." A történet csattanója, hogy ezt a renitens diákot Niels Bohr-nak hívták, és ő a mai napig az egyetlen fizikai Nobel-díjas dán fizikus.
> 
> ...



Aranyos.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Szeptember 30)

alberth írta:


> Teotihuacan holdpiramisa. A legújabb tudományos feltételezések szerint Dél-Amerika hun őslakosai ismerték az űrutazás titkát. A holdpiramis térhajlító szerepe köztudott. Az ősi kódok mind varázsigék. Ennek ismeretében a Holdon találja magát az ember szempillantás alatt, ha a piramis megfelelő pontján tartózkodik a megfelelő időben. A ,,Köd előttem, köd utánam..." varázige beindítja a téridő-modulációt. A Marsutazás titkainak varázsigéjét igyekszem megtalálni most, no meg a Marspiramist keresem.




Biztos találunk a Marson ilyen Tuthan izéket.hu


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Szeptember 30)

Rayman írta:


> Biztos találunk a Marson ilyen Tuthan izéket.hu


Akkor bepakolom az izé kereső kézi készüléket is




meg a robotomat




meg a radaromat, arra az esetre, ha a szófogadatlan legénység elkószálna...


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 30)

Sétálunk, sétálunk, egy kis dombra lecsücsülünk, csüccs! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Enikő03 (2008 Október 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 2)

Szerbusz Eniko !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 2)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Rayman* 

 
_Biztos találunk a Marson ilyen Tuthan:razz: izéket.hu_




Kijuma írta:


> Akkor bepakolom az izé kereső kézi készüléket is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Engem megtalalsz a piramisok mellett...:mrgreen::mrgreen:, csak hozzal magaddal villat is :mrgreen:







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ0L7B2X4ZQ


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerbusz Eniko !


Csak hozzászólást gyűjtött...
Ugyanez még 19 másik topikban, nem vár feleletet.
De ha szólok, még leharapja a fejem, kell az nekem?


----------



## Rayman (2008 Október 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> Csak hozzászólást gyűjtött...
> Ugyanez még 19 másik topikban, nem vár feleletet.
> De ha szólok, még leharapja a fejem, kell az nekem?




majd az Alberth kitalál valami Enikő elleni védőfelszerelést a nyakadra, hogy ne tugggya elharapnyi.


----------



## Rayman (2008 Október 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Rayman*
> 
> 
> ...



helyes ,


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 3)

Rayman írta:


> helyes ,


 





Akkor meg 3 piramis rendel !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 3)

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Szerbusz Eniko !_



Abigel573 írta:


> Csak hozzászólást gyűjtött...
> Ugyanez még 19 másik topikban, nem vár feleletet.
> De ha szólok, még leharapja a fejem, kell az nekem?


 
.. azt pedig nem fogjuk hagyni, hogy leharapja a fejedet az biztos !! :mrgreen: ... because, if you don't look good, we don't look good 

Igen lattam, hogy masik 18 temaba hozzaszolasokat gyujtott, de azert az aranyos , hogy hozzank bekoszont.... plusz aki Toth Arpadot szereti, rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## romesz (2008 Október 3)

Azt hiszem ebbol letudnek gyurni egy metert is


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 3)

romesz írta:


> Azt hiszem ebbol letudnek gyurni egy metert is


Az a méteres kalács.hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> _Szerbusz Eniko !_
> ...


Miből gondolod, hogy kedveli Tóth Árpád?
A sütit ne hármasával rendeld, jöhet a zegész készlet, csak romesz eltüntet 1 méternyit.:mrgreen:
A mindenest mindenesetre mozgósítottam. A zűrhajószerelés várhat.


----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 3)

Legújabb Nasa felvétel. Talán egy marsi erőd van rajta. Át kell majd magunkat rágni a falakon. Kezdhetjük a felkészülést. Ott még a kerítést is kolbászból fonják... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 3)

Becserkésztem a Marsot egy színházi távcsővel, amit kicsit átalakítottam. Itt látható Marsi Mariska, integet, hogy a cukrászda kinyitott ott is.






Ott mindennek és mindenkinek ikerpárja van. Mindent duplán kell csinálni, piramisszeleteket csak kettessével szabad enni! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
A Marsra is vinnünk kell az alteregónkat, vagy a tükörképünket, máskülönben lebukunk... :mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 4)

Ugy latszik megtalaltuk a kuldetes valodi celjat....:-D

Megtalaltam az utvonal pontos leirasat is , tehat..... sinen vagyunk a Marsig meg se allunk....

6 tojás, 
3 dkg vaj/ margarin, 
12 dkg porcukor, 
12 dkg liszt&middot; 
a krémhez: 
6 tojás, 
15 dkg porcukor, 
10 dkg reszelt étcsokoládé, 
20 dkg vaj/ margarin, 
2 tasak vaníliás cukor&middot; 
a mázhoz: 
1 kávéskanál vaj/ margarin, 
15 dkg kristálycukor, 
néhány csepp citromlé, 
vaj a kés kenéséhez..... :-D:mrgreen:








1. A tésztához a tojásokat szétválasztjuk, a vajat/margarint felolvasztjuk, hagyjuk langyosra hulni. Sütopapírból kivágunk 6 db 26 cm átméroju korongot, tepsikre fektetjük oket. A sütot elomelegítjük 220 Celsius-fokra (gázsüto: 3. fokozat).2. A tésztához a tojásfehérjéket kemény habbá verjük. A tojássárgákat habosra keverjük a porcukorral, apránként, felváltva hozzáadjuk a lisztet és a tojáshabot, végül a vajat.3. Arányosan elosztva a papírkorongok tetejére simítjuk a masszát, és a forró sütoben, amilyen gyors egymásutánban csak tudjuk, világosra sütjük. Azonnal kivesszük a tepsibol, egyenként a tetejükre helyezünk egy 24 cm átméroju tortakarikát, és körbevágjuk a szegélyüket, hogy azonos nagyságú lapokat kapjunk. Hagyjuk kihulni.4. A krémhez a tojásokat simára keverjük a porcukorral és a csokoládéval, meleg vízfürdobe állítva, folyamatosan keverve besurítjük, kihutjük. A vajat/margarint habosra keverjük a vaníliás cukorral, kanalanként hozzákeverjük a kihult krémet.5. A legszebb lapot félretesszük, a többit megkenjük a krémmel, egymásra illesztjük, kissé le is nyomjuk oket. Vékonyan bevonjuk a krémmel a torta oldalát is, és a hutoszekrényben hagyjuk megdermedni (3 óra). 6. A mázhoz egy lábaskában felolvasztjuk a vajat/margarint, hozzáadjuk a cukrot és a citromlét, aranysárgára pirítjuk, vajjal megkent széles pengéju késsel a félretett lapra simítjuk (gyorsan kell dolgozni, mert hamar dermed!). Még melegen, minden vágás elott vajjal átkent késsel 16 szeletre vágjuk. Tálaláskor egyenként a torta tetejére illesztjük a karamell-lapokat, és azok mentén szeleteljük fel a tortát.1 szelet: &^&&*YYGFHGCGC##%RYTFGVHJVJH kJ/kcal  
Érdemes a krémet fél/egy nappal hamarabb elkészíteni, lehuteni.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 4)

Abigel573 írta:


> Miből gondolod, hogy kedveli Tóth Árpád?
> A sütit ne hármasával rendeld, jöhet a zegész készlet, csak romesz eltüntet 1 méternyit.:mrgreen:
> A mindenest mindenesetre mozgósítottam. A zűrhajószerelés várhat.


 

Mibol gondolom a Toth Arpadot???... csak ugy, ki nem?...  ?......na jo bevallom, kimentem es bementem a Zene-be.., hat onnan..
De akkor meg nem tudtam , hogy 10 meter piramis szelet rendel...



:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mibol gondolom a Toth Arpadot???... csak ugy, ki nem?...  ?......na jo bevallom, kimentem es bementem a Zene-be.., hat onnan..
> De akkor meg nem tudtam , hogy 10 meter piramis szelet rendel...
> 
> 
> ...






Tízóraira elég lesz.hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ugy latszik megtalaltuk a kuldetes valodi celjat....:-D
> 
> Megtalaltam az utvonal pontos leirasat is , tehat..... sinen vagyunk a Marsig meg se allunk....
> 
> vaj a kés kenéséhez..... :-D:mrgreen:


Érteni vélem a dolgot. Csak még azt áruld el, mennyi vaj szükséges a kés kenéséhez? Hogy tudjam, mekkora hűtőt tervezzek a konyhai részlegbe.


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 4)

Ebben a sapkában még Tóth Árpádnak is nehéz lenne a Marson dobostortát enni. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 5)

alberth írta:


> Ebben a sapkában még Tóth Árpádnak is nehéz lenne a Marson dobostortát enni. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Érteni vélem a dolgot. Csak még azt áruld el, mennyi vaj szükséges a kés kenéséhez? Hogy tudjam, mekkora hűtőt tervezzek a konyhai részlegbe.


 
 amennyit felvesz ???
 erzes szerint ???


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> amennyit felvesz ???
> erzes szerint ???


Úgy érzem, a tervezett hűtő nem lesz elég. Felveszek még egyet a sarokba.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> Úgy érzem, a tervezett hűtő nem lesz elég. Felveszek még egyet a sarokba.


 






Tehat tovabbi szamitasokat igenyel, hogy mennyi vaj kell a kés kenéséhez.....?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tehat tovabbi szamitasokat igenyel, hogy mennyi vaj kell a kés kenéséhez.....?


Nos igen, mivel túl sok a figyelembe veendő ismeretlen. Mekkora a kés, milyen hőmérsékletű a vaj, hány négyzetcentiméteres a tepsi, mennyi a vaníliás cukor a tésztában, hány éves a cukrász, melyik napszakban/évszakban/divatszakban készül a süti...
Szóval a kolerációs együttható által kirajzolt fázisgörbe, amit szokás piskótának is nevezni, elég nyeszlettre sikeredett.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nos igen, mivel túl sok a figyelembe veendő ismeretlen. Mekkora a kés, milyen hőmérsékletű a vaj, hány négyzetcentiméteres a tepsi, mennyi a vaníliás cukor a tésztában, hány éves a cukrász, melyik napszakban/évszakban/divatszakban készül a süti...
> Szóval a kolerációs együttható által kirajzolt fázisgörbe, amit szokás piskótának is nevezni, elég nyeszlettre sikeredett.


 
 hány éves a cukrász, 
 melyik napszakban/évszakban/divatszakban készül a süti...
 kolerációs együttható által kirajzolt fázisgörbe

Ki lesz a cukrasz??  en keverni tudok, de sutni meg nem probaltam.. altalaban itt a kolerációs együttható által kirajzolt fázisgörbenel akadok el azt hiszem...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> hány éves a cukrász,
> melyik napszakban/évszakban/divatszakban készül a süti...
> kolerációs együttható által kirajzolt fázisgörbe
> 
> Ki lesz a cukrasz??  en keverni tudok, de sutni meg nem probaltam.. altalaban itt a kolerációs együttható által kirajzolt fázisgörbenel akadok el azt hiszem...


Szóval kellene egy roboséf...:mrgreen:
Szegény mindenes kicsit túl van terhelve mostanában...




A sütés felvetésére is elkezdett oroszul káromkodni...



Hogy kitől tanulta?:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 8)

Abigel573 írta:


> Szóval kellene egy roboséf...:mrgreen:
> Szegény mindenes kicsit túl van terhelve mostanában...
> 
> 
> ...


 
:mrgreen:
Azt is lehet, hogy Kijuma, Rayman vagy Cpt. Albert profi szakacsok, ha nem, akkor en keverek es nem tudom, hogy Te tudsz e oroszul?? :mrgreen:
A dobos torta eleg egyszerunek tunik. En ugy vagyok a sutessel, mint az ajandek csomagolassal, addig amig nem tunik fel a lelkiszemeim elott az ajandekozott , ahogy szettepi a csomagolopapirt , minden rendben van, de az utan a "csomagolas" inkabb arra hasonlit amikor a macska neki ugrik a gombolyagnak, csak egy masni van a tetejen..:mrgreen:
A sutiknel meg "beugrik", hogy ugyanez csak 5 dollar volt keszen az uzletbe ....., de fo a nyugalom...ez egy eleg megnyugtato konyhanak latszik.., azt hiszem fog ez menni.....ameddig a gondolkodas meg nem zavar...:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen:
> Azt is lehet, hogy Kijuma, Rayman vagy Cpt. Albert profi szakacsok, ha nem, akkor en keverek es nem tudom, hogy Te tudsz e oroszul?? :mrgreen:
> A dobos torta eleg egyszerunek tunik. En ugy vagyok a sutessel, mint az ajandek csomagolassal, addig amig nem tunik fel a lelkiszemeim elott az ajandekozott , ahogy szettepi a csomagolopapirt , minden rendben van, de az utan a "csomagolas" inkabb arra hasonlit amikor a macska neki ugrik a gombolyagnak, csak egy masni van a tetejen..:mrgreen:
> A sutiknel meg "beugrik", hogy ugyanez csak 5 dollar volt keszen az uzletbe ....., de fo a nyugalom...ez egy eleg megnyugtato konyhanak latszik.., azt hiszem fog ez menni.....ameddig a gondolkodas meg nem zavar...:mrgreen:


Igazán szép konyha. Jól lehet relaxálni a kereveten két fogás között.:-D
Hanem a záramellátás ehhez már nem elég, bővítésre szorul...


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 8)

Abigel573 írta:


> Szóval kellene egy roboséf...:mrgreen:
> Szegény mindenes kicsit túl van terhelve mostanában...
> 
> 
> ...


Coffos! segíthetek? Megfőzöm a legénységet, lekenyerezem, vagyis sütizem az illetékeseket, viszem a robotom és robotolok a csilli-villi konyhában...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> Igazán szép konyha. Jól lehet relaxálni a kereveten két fogás között.:-D
> Hanem a záramellátás ehhez már nem elég, bővítésre szorul...






ez ismeros......


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 9)

Kijuma írta:


> Coffos! segíthetek? Megfőzöm a legénységet, lekenyerezem, vagyis sütizem az illetékeseket, viszem a robotom és robotolok a csilli-villi konyhában...


Megvan a roboséfünk.:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ez ismeros......


A hajtóművet mindenesetre kihagyjuk a konyha energiaellátásából. Ezért kiraktam egy figyelmeztető jelzést.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> A hajtóművet mindenesetre kihagyjuk a konyha energiaellátásából. Ezért kiraktam egy figyelmeztető jelzést.


 




.............................................................................................................................................................





Az, jo , mert a konyha veszelyes. Fel vagyok mentve konyhabol 2 hetig....:wink:


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 9)

Én itt szeretek sütni-főzni. Itt vannak a kemencék. Olyan kenyérlángost sütök benne, hogy túl tesz az oroszok tortáján. :555:


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 9)

alberth írta:


> Én itt szeretek sütni-főzni. Itt vannak a kemencék. Olyan kenyérlángost sütök benne, hogy túl tesz az oroszok tortáján. :555:


Hűűű, de irigy vagyok! Mindem vágyam egy kemence.....Nekem csak kenyérsütő gépem van, de az nem olyan.....


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 9)

Egyszerű a dolog, egy kis vályoggal körbe kell tapasztani a kenyérsütő gépet, jó búbosra és már kész is a kemence. Megsül benne az iciripiciri házi kenyér. Viszont olyan mint a mobiltelefon, csak ez mobilkemence lesz.


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 9)

Kijuma írta:


> Hűűű, de irigy vagyok! Mindem vágyam egy kemence.....Nekem csak kenyérsütő gépem van, de az nem olyan.....


 
Egyszerű a dolog, egy kis vályoggal körbe kell tapasztani a kenyérsütő gépet, jó búbosra és már kész is a kemence. Megsül benne az iciripiciri házi kenyér. Viszont olyan hordozható, mint egy mobiltelefon, csak ez mobilkemence lesz. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 10)

:-D es akar ki is festhetjuk a zurhajot. Raerunk a Marsig...:-D:-D


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 10)

*Tojásnak tűnő tereptárgy*






Ezt a tárgyat marsi terepen fényképezte a marsjáró egység. A hiszékeny nézők azonnal tojásra gondolnának. A NASA mérnökei azonban megállapították, hogy nincs az az állat, amely ilyen mintájú tojást tojna. Az egész csak optikai csalódás, a marsi felszín sziklái különleges fényviszonyok között tojásra emlékeztetnek. De mindez csak érzéki csalódás lehet. _/TASZ/_


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 12)

Kedves alberth, rosszul látod, ez nem is kőszikla! Kősziklák közé rejtett, álcázott mágneses erőtér átalakító készülék...Valamiből energiát kell csiholniuk nekik is...:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 13)

alberth írta:


> Ezt a tárgyat marsi terepen fényképezte a marsjáró egység. A hiszékeny nézők azonnal tojásra gondolnának. A NASA mérnökei azonban megállapították, hogy nincs az az állat, amely ilyen mintájú tojást tojna. Az egész csak optikai csalódás, a marsi felszín sziklái különleges fényviszonyok között tojásra emlékeztetnek. De mindez csak érzéki csalódás lehet. _/TASZ/_


 

 Gyanus ez a tojas. Tovabbi kutatasokra lenne szukseg. Talan fel kellene vagni?? :-D






" Felkutattam a csaladfam az interneten es kepzeld kiderult, hogy skot vagyok....:-D A McNugget torzsbol..:-D







A keménytojások héját óvatosan lefejtjük, a tojásokat félretesszük. A darált húst megfelelo edényben elveszítjük a petrezselyemmel, a szerecsendióval és a citromhéjjal, hozzáadjuk a majoránnát és a bazsalikomot, nedves kézzel jól összedolgozzuk, bevonjuk vele a tojásokat, megforgatjuk azokat a felvert nyers tojásban és a zsemlemorzsában.
Serpenyoben felhevítjük az olajat, óvatosan beletesszük, és kirántjuk benne a tojásokat. Ehhez négy-öt perc szükséges.


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 13)

Ez egy igazi kovakő tűzcsiholáshoz. Energia-átalakító készülék, a súrlódási energiát hővé alakítván szikrát bocsát ki. A marsi mérnökök által tervezett környezetbarát gépezet ez. Mi is ilyet viszünk az útra. Most pattintgatom a kovaköveket.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 13)

Hol van Rayman??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 13)

alberth írta:


> Ez egy igazi kovakő tűzcsiholáshoz. Energia-átalakító készülék, a súrlódási energiát hővé alakítván szikrát bocsát ki. A marsi mérnökök által tervezett környezetbarát gépezet ez. Mi is ilyet viszünk az útra. Most pattintgatom a kovaköveket.


 
Meg jo, hogy mondod Cpt.!!!!!  Magamtol csak gyufat vittem volna..


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hol van Rayman??


Rayman... Rayman... ismerős a név... de honnan? Nem segítenél?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Meg jo, hogy mondod Cpt.!!!!!  Magamtol csak gyufat vittem volna..


Esetleg vihetem a lézer-tollamat. Csak rövid ideig és szakaszosan működtethető, de tűzgyújtásra kiváló. Igaz, a beépített mikro-atom-telepe már csak mintegy 530 évig képes energiával ellátni. Addigra biztosan kitaláljuk a tűzgyújtás egyszerűbb módját is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 13)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Hol van Rayman?? _




Abigel573 írta:


> Rayman... Rayman... ismerős a név... de honnan? Nem segítenél?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 13)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Meg jo, hogy mondod Cpt.!!!!! :grin: Magamtol csak gyufat vittem volna..:grin:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Esetleg vihetem a lézer-tollamat. Csak rövid ideig és szakaszosan működtethető, de tűzgyújtásra kiváló. Igaz, a beépített mikro-atom-telepe már csak mintegy 530 évig képes energiával ellátni. Addigra biztosan kitaláljuk a tűzgyújtás egyszerűbb módját is.


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: hat jo, az se rossz..:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> _Hol van Rayman?? _


Melyik lenne Rayman?


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> _Hol van Rayman?? _


Most igazán, de tényleg, ez a legújabb gyufacímke?






Én is gyűjtöm. :555:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 13)

alberth írta:


> Most igazán, de tényleg, ez a legújabb gyufacímke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Itt a lisztet hivjak a Robin Hoodnak Cpt.....






Ezt se nagyon ertettem, de a Robin Hood _adot _plane nem...


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 13)

Nálunk az adót nevezik Robin Hoodnak.

*Az energiatermelőknek és -kereskedőknek nyolc százalékos jövedelemadót kell fizetniük jövőre az Országgyűlés elé hétfőn beterjesztett, az energiaellátók jövedelemadójáról, népszerű nevén a Robin Hood adóról szóló törvényjavaslat szerint, amiből a kormány évi 30 milliárd forint bevételt vár. *


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Itt a lisztet hivjak a Robin Hoodnak Cpt.....


Szeretem a fekete erdő-szeletet. Ebből a lisztből lehet a legjobbat sütni. De egy sherwoodi esernyőtortához bizonyára elég egy ilyen 10 kg-os kiszerelés.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 16)

alberth írta:


> Nálunk az adót nevezik Robin Hoodnak.
> 
> *Az energiatermelőknek és -kereskedőknek nyolc százalékos jövedelemadót kell fizetniük jövőre az Országgyűlés elé hétfőn beterjesztett, az energiaellátók jövedelemadójáról, népszerű nevén a Robin Hood adóról szóló törvényjavaslat szerint, amiből a kormány évi 30 milliárd forint bevételt vár. *


 
Igen, mashol is. Azt az adot, ami azon alapszik, hogy a tehetosebb reteget jobban megadoztatjak, hogy a kevesbe tehetosebbeket kisegitsek. Ha nem igy mukodik akkor nem is igazan Robin Hood..

Ennek persze semmi koze nincs ahhoz amiert en betettem a Robin Hood-ot..:-D igaz a lisztnek se..:-D
Persze nekem mindegy , hogy milyen alruhaba jon az ado, altalaban Al Capone jut rola az eszembe..:-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmWx9pvC2VQ&feature=related

Ado- Al Capone - Godfather - Al Pacino :-D:-D:-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKAxnB6Ap4o&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 16)

Nem politifilózunk, mert jön Melitta a lemezforgató vasklapnival, aztán annyi nekünk.
Inkább Rayman nyomait kéne követnünk...


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem politifilózunk, mert jön Melitta a lemezforgató vasklapnival, aztán annyi nekünk.
> Inkább Rayman nyomait kéne követnünk...



Szerintem Raymant elrabolták a marslakók...:66: elkapták és huss!!! vitték is...Szabadítsuk ki!


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 16)

Én már kerítettem is egy jó detektort. Ha ezzel nem találom meg Raymant, akkor jöhet majd egy detektív. Reménykedjünk, hogy jelez a műszerem! :555:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 16)

Kijuma írta:


> Szerintem Raymant elrabolták a marslakók...:66: elkapták és huss!!! vitték is...Szabadítsuk ki!


 
Huss??!! Persze , mert a “ zsinnyegtetes elmelete” ....erre faj a foguk ( ha van nekik??),
Azert ez pofatlansag (??? vagy ami van nekik ? ) es ez messze all a bekes egyutt-keringestol gondolatatol. Most azt hiszik mert kiderult , hogy 10 millio evvel ezelott volt vizuk, mar mindent lehet ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem politifilózunk, mert jön Melitta a lemezforgató vasklapnival, aztán annyi nekünk.
> Inkább Rayman nyomait kéne követnünk...


 

Nem polifilozok, csak altalaban ilyenkor beszol Rayman, hogy “ Apec ” .... Ez volt a super titkos es nagyon ordogi tervem...












Utoljara a piramisoknal lattuk Raymant. Tudomanyos felmeresek kideritettek, hogy a megkerdezettek 92.2 % bol, akik szeretik a piramist,
89.2 % somloi galuskat is szereti. A fent marado 3% nem biztos egyenlore. 0.5 % a somloi galuskat ugyan szereti , de elonyben reszesiti a dobostortat a piramissal szemben, mert jobban kedvelik a kerek formakat mint a haromszoget , ( ez gyermekkorra vezetheto vissza es dr. Merges tudna errol orakat beszelni) a 0, 25 % bar szereti ugyan mind a kettot , de nem tudjak, hogy hol van Somlo  valamint az is kerdeses ennek a csoportnak, hogy a Somlo volt elnevezve a somloi galuskarol vagy a 
somloi galuska a Somlorol?  Tehat aki a piramist szereti az szereti a Lgt-is es aki a somloi galuskat az a Piramist is? ? 
A tobbi megkerdezett szerint eloszor azt kell kitisztazni, hogy miben kulonbozik a galuska a nokedlitol ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 16)

alberth írta:


> Én már kerítettem is egy jó detektort. Ha ezzel nem találom meg Raymant, akkor jöhet majd egy detektív. Reménykedjünk, hogy jelez a műszerem! :555:


 
Es ha ez sem segit, osszehivjuk a csucsot...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem polifilozok, csak altalaban ilyenkor beszol Rayman, hogy “ Apec ” .... Ez volt a super titkos es nagyon ordogi tervem...






Aham.hu
Nohát akkor először is ...




Megvan!
Megnézem, mit mond az ilyen esetekről a (s)zárnyak könyve!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Es ha ez sem segit, osszehivjuk a csucsot...






.hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 16)

Kijuma írta:


> Szerintem Raymant elrabolták a marslakók...:66: elkapták és huss!!! vitték is...Szabadítsuk ki!


Marslakók? Hol?!?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 18)

Lehet, hogy a kalózok keze van a dologban?


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 18)

Abigel573 írta:


> Lehet, hogy a kalózok keze van a dologban?



Az is lehet... annyira eltűnt, hogy jobban már nem is tudna...


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 18)

Talán Vlad Tepes hurcolta el Raymant Transsilvaniai várába. Szabadítsuk ki! Nekem van karabinerem, meg kötelem. Drakulával meg majd elbírtok valahogyan. Én most voltam véradáson, nem kockáztatok. :555:












Bekukkantottam Drakula várába. Azért már nem középkori állapotok uralkodnak. De melyik lehet Rayman?​


----------



## Gordianmail (2008 Október 19)

Gumiszoba?!?!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 20)

alberth írta:


> Talán Vlad Tepes hurcolta el Raymant Transsilvaniai várába. Szabadítsuk ki! Nekem van karabinerem, meg kötelem. Drakulával meg majd elbírtok valahogyan. Én most voltam véradáson, nem kockáztatok. :555:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 En mar mondtam a multkor is, hogy Keanu Reevest vigyuk magunkkal, de leszavaztatok....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ezr_4LtC_w





Kijuma Te mar vagy 2 hete elkezdted a felkeszulest. Azota mar biztos a levegoben forgas sem gond.:-D En maximum a tanyerokat tudom lerugdalni az asztalrol a cel erdekeben...:-D:-D:-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEoP43Pv57k


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En mar mondtam a multkor is, hogy Keanu Reevest vigyuk magunkkal, de leszavaztatok....


Nem emlékszem az esetre...




Ha neked Keanu kell, áldásom rátok.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En mar mondtam a multkor is, hogy Keanu Reevest vigyuk magunkkal, de leszavaztatok....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ezr_4LtC_w
> 
> 
> ...


Van még mit gyakotolnom...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 21)

Kijuma írta:


> Van még mit gyakotolnom...


 








:-D Na jo, en is beszallok, mert olyan hideg volt ma, hogyha nem mozgunk annak nem lesz jo vege. :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 21)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_ En mar mondtam a multkor is, hogy Keanu Reevest vigyuk magunkkal, de leszavaztatok...._


Abigel573 írta:


> Nem emlékszem az esetre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

En se emlekszem pontosan de akkor is valami hasonlot mondtal...
Ugy latszik nem birod a Neot...
...hat en nem vagyok oda a horrorert, igy aztan ha Raymant a Transsilvaniai varban tartjak fogva,..nem tudom mi lesz?? 
Azota meg plane utalom, hogy 2 evvel ezelott Halloweenkor vettem egy beszelo varazskonyvet a gyerekeket ijesztgetni. Nem nagyon , csak ahogy “illik”. Amikor kinyitattak a gyerekek akkor a konyv olyan vasorrubaba hangon megszolalt, 

"Oh, You Look So Scarey!..YaHaHaHaHa..":-D

Tehat jott a 




Meg a





Es a tobbi pici. Mind nagyon aranyos volt, es szornyen “ijeszto”....:-D:-D:-D ami kb. a nekem elviselheto "horror szint"..:-D





Es akkor megint jottek, kopogtattak es 5 darab min.190 cm magas pasas allt az ajtoban, illetve a sotet bejaroban, igy feloltozve veres baltakkal es kesekkel a kezukbe.



















Mit mondjak, ugy megijedtem, hogy csak azert nem sikitottam, mert elment a hangom ill.lehet, hogy sikitottam, csak a hang nem jott ki a torkomon. 
Szoval ha velem akarsz Drakula ellen harcolni, sok szerencset......:-D


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Kicsit zanzásítottam a hozzászólásod hosszát. Ennyi horror fér bele az életembe.:-D
Úgy hogy Drakulát én sem óhajtom meglátogatni, még akkor sem, ha fogod a kezem.:-D
Ettől a yahahás boszitól nemigen kapnék sikítófrászt. Mivelhogy nem érteném, mivel is fenyeget.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Hogy én nem kedvelem Neo-t? Hát ez valami aljas dezinformáció lehet a Raymant fogva tartó tarnszvesztita boszorkányoktól.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 21)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kicsit zanzásítottam a hozzászólásod hosszát. Ennyi horror fér bele az életembe.:-D
> Úgy hogy Drakulát én sem óhajtom meglátogatni, még akkor sem, ha fogod a kezem.:-D
> Ettől a yahahás boszitól nemigen kapnék sikítófrászt. Mivelhogy nem érteném, mivel is fenyeget.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Hogy én nem kedvelem Neo-t? Hát ez valami aljas dezinformáció lehet a Raymant fogva tartó tarnszvesztita boszorkányoktól.


Majd megyek veletek, vigyázok rátok Nincs az a szörny, ami ne menekülne el, ha engem meglát...Bányásznak is jó lennék....


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 22)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kicsit zanzásítottam a hozzászólásod hosszát. Ennyi horror fér bele az életembe.:-D
> Úgy hogy Drakulát én sem óhajtom meglátogatni, még akkor sem, ha fogod a kezem.:-D
> Ettől a yahahás boszitól nemigen kapnék sikítófrászt. Mivelhogy nem érteném, mivel is fenyeget.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Hogy én nem kedvelem Neo-t? Hát ez valami aljas dezinformáció lehet a Raymant fogva tartó tarnszvesztita boszorkányoktól.


 
A beszelo konyv tulajdonkeppen egy doboz es abban tartom a csokikat Halloweenkor. Akkor szolal meg amikor a gyerekek belenyulnak kivenni a csokit.....:-D
... hat igen, miutan elolvasom a napilapokat, nekem sem kell mar a kalapacsos gyilkos meg pluszban, az igaz..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 22)

Kijuma írta:


> Majd megyek veletek, vigyázok rátok Nincs az a szörny, ami ne menekülne el, ha engem meglát...Bányásznak is jó lennék....


 
 Az jo lesz ha jonni fogsz, bar szerintem az a kis bagoly inkabb aranyos.. de ha huhog is, kiss.ebb szornyekre ellen biztos nagyon hatasos !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 22)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A beszelo konyv tulajdonkeppen egy doboz es abban tartom a csokikat Halloweenkor. Akkor szolal meg amikor a gyerekek belenyulnak kivenni a csokit.....:-D
> ... hat igen, miutan elolvasom a napilapokat, nekem sem kell mar a kalapacsos gyilkos meg pluszban, az igaz..






Jájjj, te még el is olvasod?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Jájjj, te még el is olvasod?


 
Igen bevallom.:-D Minden nap. Azt hittem azert hivjak napilapnak ..
Amikor idekoltoztem akkor eloszor bejartam a varost, az egyik vegetol a masikig es utana keresztbe-hosszaba, utana elolvastam az osszes rendeletet ami akkor rank tartoztak....csak szeretem tudni, hogy hol es hogyan is allunk?? 
Mondjuk az otthoni hirek innen olvasva bonyolultabbak, igy aztan van amikor megkerdezem az otthoniakat, hogy hmmm??? .....erre azt mondjak, hogy hmmm???? .....tenyleg ez tortent?? 

Ez tortent a nyaron is amikor osszefutottam regi ismerosommel a Forinttal.. Nagyon ki volt izmosodva, szinte ra sem ismertem. Kerdeztem is az ismerosom, hogy hat a Forint mitol nez ilyen jol ki??  Azt mondta, hogy ez most igy van es bajban vannak akiknek a penzuk dollarban van.. En meg csak azt gondoltam, hogy nem szed ez a Forint sztereoidot?? .... mert akkor a puffadas csak idoszakos.....es hogy ki van bajban az majd kiderul..


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen bevallom.:-D Minden nap. Azt hittem azert hivjak napilapnak ..
> Amikor idekoltoztem akkor eloszor bejartam a varost, az egyik vegetol a masikig es utana keresztbe-hosszaba, utana elolvastam az osszes rendeletet ami akkor rank tartoztak....csak szeretem tudni, hogy hol es hogyan is allunk??
> Mondjuk az otthoni hirek innen olvasva bonyolultabbak, igy aztan van amikor megkerdezem az otthoniakat, hogy hmmm??? .....erre azt mondjak, hogy hmmm???? .....tenyleg ez tortent??
> 
> Ez tortent a nyaron is amikor osszefutottam regi ismerosommel a Forinttal.. Nagyon ki volt izmosodva, szinte ra sem ismertem. Kerdeztem is az ismerosom, hogy hat a Forint mitol nez ilyen jol ki??  Azt mondta, hogy ez most igy van es bajban vannak akiknek a penzuk dollarban van.. En meg csak azt gondoltam, hogy nem szed ez a Forint sztereoidot?? .... mert akkor a puffadas csak idoszakos.....es hogy ki van bajban az majd kiderul..


Jájjj, Te lányka... a kalapácsos cikkre gondoltam...
Nem lehet valami nagy város, ha ennyiszer körbenyargaltad.
Szedett bizony, még neve is van a szedett szteroidnak: Spekuláció!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Jájjj, Te lányka... a kalapácsos cikkre gondoltam...
> Nem lehet valami nagy város, ha ennyiszer körbenyargaltad.
> Szedett bizony, még neve is van a szedett szteroidnak: Spekuláció!


 
....... nem gyalog. 
Ma olvastam egy ellemzest, hogy mennyi lesz a forint jovore..??..hogy egyeseknek milyen onbizalmuk van?? .....vagy meg van a tettes (?) aki specular?... mert jobbara senki nem tudja, hogy mi lesz holnap..vagy egy kicsit kesobb ma...?

(?)



(?)


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ....... nem gyalog.
> Ma olvastam egy ellemzest, hogy mennyi lesz a forint jovore..??..hogy egyeseknek milyen onbizalmuk van?? .....vagy meg van a tettes (?) aki specular?... mert jobbara senki nem tudja, hogy mi lesz holnap..vagy egy kicsit kesobb ma...?
> 
> (?)
> ...


Nem gyalog... tudtam, hogy szeretsz görkorizni. 
Mehetek én is legközelebb?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem gyalog... tudtam, hogy szeretsz görkorizni.
> Mehetek én is legközelebb?


 
Igen? Szeretek??  :-D ....


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen? Szeretek??  :-D ....


A határozatlansági együtthatód kiverte a biztosítékot.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> A határozatlansági együtthatód kiverte a biztosítékot.:mrgreen:


 
Ottawaban, a “Rideau Canal Skateway”, ahol jol lehet korcsolyazni. Mar annak aki tud es szeret...*korcsolyazni..*
En a teli sportokbol az *ice* creamet szeretem...:-D...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSmjcf8-q_Y&feature=related
Ice skating on Ottawa's Rideau Canal


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ottawaban, a “Rideau Canal Skateway”, ahol jol lehet korcsolyazni. Mar annak aki tud es szeret...*korcsolyazni..*
> En a teli sportokbol az *ice* creamet szeretem...:-D...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSmjcf8-q_Y&feature=related
> Ice skating on Ottawa's Rideau Canal


Én meg a biatlont imádom! (Nézni...:mrgreen
Mizu, követi a topik Raymant?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Október 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> Én meg a biatlont imádom! (Nézni...:mrgreen
> Mizu, követi a topik Raymant?


 

En meg talaltam tegnap citrom fagyit..
Hogy kovetjuk a Raymant? Nem tudjuk merre tunt el?


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 29)

Beüzemeltem a titkos radaromat, de egyenlőre nincs jel... Raymannak nyoma sincs....


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 29)

Ezt a kémrepülőt küldtem Raymant felderíteni, de nem elég kitartó. :mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 30)

alberth írta:


> Ezt a kémrepülőt küldtem Raymant felderíteni, de nem elég kitartó. :mrgreen::mrgreen:​


 
hehe:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: strapabíróbbat keress...


----------



## alberth (2008 Október 31)

,,Rajman hol vagy, vajon hova mehettél?"


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 1)

Üdv a fedélzeten mindenkinek. 

Jelentem Rayman jól van.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 1)

Mi ez a lazsálás ?

Mindenki szabadságon van? 

Hol a legénység? 

Karácsonyig át kell esni az alapfokú kiképzésen. :-D


----------



## alberth (2008 November 1)

Árulj el valamit, kedves Rayman, most 2 van belőled?
Rayman és Ray2, de most melyik vagy a képen?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 1)

Ray2 írta:


> Mi ez a lazsálás ?
> 
> Mindenki szabadságon van?
> 
> ...


Nanna! Vagy te ki?
Ellenőrző kérdés: mit nevezünk zsinnyegtetésnek?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nanna! Vagy te ki?
> Ellenőrző kérdés: mit nevezünk zsinnyegtetésnek?:mrgreen:




A zsinnyegtetés metodikáját már többször iss megtárgyaltuk. 
Ha nem énlenék én , akkor szépen visszaolvasok és beidézem ide az ott olvasottakat.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 2)

Nekem is hiányzik a Rayman nick, de nem tudtam vele belépni, amint láttátok elég régen.
Pedig írtam a ZADMIN-nak issss. 

Végtére is csak az tilos, hogyha nem árulom el kivaok és megtévesztgetlek benneteket hogy ökörtestvérem van.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 2)

alberth írta:


> Árulj el valamit, kedves Rayman, most 2 van belőled?
> Rayman és Ray2, de most melyik vagy a képen?


 A jobb oldali nemlehetek. Neki csak egy kaszni van a kezében. A jármű többi része hiányzik. Ilyen hiányos felszereléssel nem indulhatunk a Marsra.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 2)

Nos szépen tessék visszazsinnyegtetni a Gumiszomába, mert kezdődik a kiképzés. Az elméleti rész a zsinnyegtetés metodikájával már megvolt.
Most szakmai rész következik.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 2)

Kötelező program: 

Nemsokára lesz az idényzáró buli, az F1 - ben.

A nagy kérés : HAMILTON vagy MASSA ?? 

Mi lesz ott? 

Nézni és drukkolni.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 2)

Ray2 írta:


> Kötelező program:
> 
> Nemsokára lesz az idényzáró buli, az F1 - ben.
> 
> ...


Majd rajzold le, amit láttál.:-D
Nekem sajna, más programom van.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 2)

Ray2 írta:


> Kötelező program:
> 
> Nemsokára lesz az idényzáró buli, az F1 - ben.
> 
> ...



Szívesen nézném, de akkor a házimunka-küldetéssel mi lesz? jössz takarítani? kiss


----------



## bozsiii (2008 November 3)

asd


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 5)

Rayman meg lett, igaz, átneveződött, de hová lettek a többiek???


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 6)

Hmmmm.......még mindíg senki.....Talán mindenki itt van, csak én nem látom....Lehet, hogy én vesztem el? 

S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ...


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 6)

Kijuma írta:


> Hmmmm.......még mindíg senki.....Talán mindenki itt van, csak én nem látom....Lehet, hogy én vesztem el?
> 
> S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ... S.O.S. ...



Titanic ?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 6)

bozsiii írta:


> asd




Az miaz ?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 6)

Sorakozó !


----------



## alberth (2008 November 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Sorakozó !


Megyek már én is! Most szálltam le a Titanicról. Nem is tudom, hogy úsztam meg ezt a katasztrófát. Vagy kiúsztam eszméletlenül a partra? Remélem, az űrhajón is ilyen szerencsés leszek! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 6)

alberth írta:


> Megyek már én is! Most szálltam le a Titanicról. Nem is tudom, hogy úsztam meg ezt a katasztrófát. Vagy kiúsztam eszméletlenül a partra? Remélem, az űrhajón is ilyen szerencsés leszek! :mrgreen::mrgreen:



és fölengedtek?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 7)

Ray2 írta:


> Sorakozó !


Jelenn!
A mindenes iss.


----------



## alberth (2008 November 7)

Kijuma írta:


> és fölengedtek?  :mrgreen:


Hát hogyne, nélkülem el sem indulnának! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 8)

De jó! Nem vesztem el! Megvagytok  kiss
De hol a főzsinnyegtető???


----------



## alberth (2008 November 9)

Kijuma írta:


> De jó! Nem vesztem el! Megvagytok  kiss
> De hol a főzsinnyegtető???


Biztosan gyakorol valamelyi majorette-csoportban. Ez lesz a marson az egyenruhánk is.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 9)

Kijuma írta:


> De jó! Nem vesztem el! Megvagytok  kiss
> De hol a főzsinnyegtető???




Ittem bagyóóók !


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 9)

Bizony mondom néktek , SORAKOZÓ ! . hu


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 9)

Ray2 írta:


> Bizony mondom néktek , SORAKOZÓ ! . hu



Parancs! Értettem! Száj befog! :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 10)

Ray2 írta:


> Bizony mondom néktek , SORAKOZÓ ! . hu


Jójó... Mé köll mindjárt kajabálni kora reggel?
Oszlop, vagy vonalalakzatba sorakozzunk?


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2008 November 10)

alberth írta:


> Biztosan gyakorol valamelyi majorette-csoportban. Ez lesz a marson az egyenruhánk is.


Ez AZ egyenruha dolog elgondolkodtatott...a tükör elé képzelem magam...csizmám van...egy tütüt tudnék szerezni a szomszéd balettozni tanulgató kicsi lányától...végigkuncsorogva a tömbházat ahol lakom valószínű valami ehhez hasonló piros csodát is sikerülne összetarhálnom,van egy barna kínai evőpálcikám...helyettesíthetem vele a mazsorettpálcát...de honnan szerzek csákót?Ajjajj komoly probléma ,nagyobb mint a Marsra menni:mrgreen:A pasi holdjárója jobb marsjárónak mint az én kis tűsarkúm...látszik tud valamit a pacák a marsról


----------



## alberth (2008 November 11)

sorrowbsienn írta:


> Ez AZ egyenruha dolog elgondolkodtatott...a tükör elé képzelem magam...csizmám van...egy tütüt tudnék szerezni a szomszéd balettozni tanulgató kicsi lányától...végigkuncsorogva a tömbházat ahol lakom valószínű valami ehhez hasonló piros csodát is sikerülne összetarhálnom,van egy barna kínai evőpálcikám...helyettesíthetem vele a mazsorettpálcát...de honnan szerzek csákót?Ajjajj komoly probléma ,nagyobb mint a Marsra menni:mrgreen:A pasi holdjárója jobb marsjárónak mint az én kis tűsarkúm...látszik tud valamit a pacák a marsról


A csákót turkálóban talán ki lehet turizni, esetleg a kínai boltban kaphatgó. A pasinak azért kellenek ilyen csizmatalpak, hogy jól tudja nyomni velük a gázpedált, a féket és a kuplungot, ha majd az űrhajót vezetni kell a Mars felé. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sorrowbsienn (2008 November 12)

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


alberth írta:


> A csákót turkálóban talán ki lehet turizni, esetleg a kínai boltban kaphatgó. A pasinak azért kellenek ilyen csizmatalpak, hogy jól tudja nyomni velük a gázpedált, a féket és a kuplungot, ha majd az űrhajót vezetni kell a Mars felé. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Kedves Alberth!

Előfarsangi hangulatom támadt....útban a Mars felé! Csak vezessen úvatosan a pacák mert ezekkel a talpakkal nehezen érezheti a gázpedált és én nem szeretnék kabrio űrhajót!Még jópár részlet visszavan a járgány törlesztőjéből,nem szeretném ha egy balga sofőr tönkrevágná az első zűrhajómat...
Tarthatnánk egy hatalmas bulit:jelmezbált!Mindnekinek aki bolondozni szertne csákót ,ha addig sem sikerül szereznem muszáj lesz Neked hoznod Ha érdekel én vihetek neked egy plusz tütüt(tod a szomszéd lányának van egypár ,igazán szívesen segítek a beöltözésben eme kölcsönruccanattal)Remélem eljössz....Majd sütök valami sütit...Ki mit hoz??Te miben leszel a bulin?vagy majd a csákóról megimerlek igaz-e?:mrgreen:
Legyen szép a napod/napotok!
Üdvözlettel:
Én


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 12)

Ki a pacák? es Ray2 ?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ki a pacák? es Ray2 ?



Hogy ki a Pacak aztatat ém nemtom. De én , Én vagyóók ! Nemlátóód? 

A Zeredeti nickem nem enged be valamiért. Ezért csiáltam újatot.hu !


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> Jójó... Mé köll mindjárt kajabálni kora reggel?
> Oszlop, vagy vonalalakzatba sorakozzunk?



A komoly katonás felkészítésben kel kiabálóczkodni. Igaz én mostan itten lábújhegyen csináltam. 

Elnézést.hu !


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 12)

Farsang ? 

Az nem rossz. 

Inkább mint a karácsony. 
Maga az ünnep az bejön. De a készülődési mizéria. Fúúúúj !


----------



## szalmakutya (2008 November 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nanna! Vagy te ki?
> Ellenőrző kérdés: mit nevezünk zsinnyegtetésnek?:mrgreen:



viszontkívánok mindenkin!
sajnos válaszolok: a zsinnyegtetés töve a zsiny. a táborban a gyerekek kaja után zsinnyegtek. előtte óbégattak, közben nyummogtak.
kéremköszönöm


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 12)

Ray2 írta:


> A komoly katonás felkészítésben kel kiabálóczkodni. Igaz én mostan itten lábújhegyen csináltam.
> 
> Elnézést.hu !


No rendben.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 12)

Ray2 írta:


> Farsang ?
> 
> Az nem rossz.
> 
> ...


Mér kell készülni? Egyből ünnepelni kell.:mrgreen:


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

*üdv*

Üdv mindenki!!! Itt Vandácska.kiss


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Mi a téma? Hozzá szeretnék szólni.


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Szeretem a Karácsonyt és nem tudom mi az a gumiszoba.


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Mi ez a halottmosó téma?


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Úgy látom az előttem szólóknak is időszerű a gumiszoba foglalás.


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Csak magamat szórakoztatom. Hm Hm Hm....Uncsi


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Vajon még hányszor kell hozzám szólnom?


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Lassan lejár a 20.


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Mikor leszek már állandó tag?


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Mosttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Na, mi lesz?


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

12


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

13


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Én is tudok számolni! HiHiHi


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Ennyit szenvedni 1 számért?!


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Na még 5


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Fogy már...


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Na még 1 kicsit kell


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Bla-bla-bla


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Valaki szóljon már hozzám is!


----------



## vandácska (2008 November 12)

Na és most?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 12)

vandácska írta:


> Na és most?


Mondjam, vagy mutassam?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 13)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *vandácska* 

 
_Na és most?_




Abigel573 írta:


> Mondjam, vagy mutassam?


 
 na, Vandacska sem tudja, hogy kibe kotott bele..:555::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 13)

Ray2 írta:


> Hogy ki a Pacak aztatat ém nemtom. De én , Én vagyóók ! Nemlátóód?
> A Zeredeti nickem nem enged be valamiért. Ezért csiáltam újatot.hu !




 
Nezem, nezem de nem latom..... de hat ez a Gumiszoma, neha rogeszmet is kell cserelni.. 
Majd egyszer azert meg visszaterunk az "azonositasra" ISSS..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 13)

vandácska írta:


> Valaki szóljon már hozzám is!


 
Vandacska, mert nem mesz es rajzolsz egy szep golyat?? kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 13)

Zene?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku0xtHyl_fA


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 13)

vandácska írta:


> Mi ez a halottmosó téma?


 
Drágám, te nem olvastál Rejtő könyveket???

Hmmmm.....lehet, hogy vadácska a Marsról jött kémkedni....


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Vandacska, mert nem mesz es rajzolsz egy szep golyat?? kiss


Cííííjaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nezem, nezem de nem latom..... de hat ez a Gumiszoma, neha rogeszmet is kell cserelni..
> Majd egyszer azert meg visszaterunk az "azonositasra" ISSS..



Ha nem asszimilálja a Borg a nickemet akkó nem kéne itten személyi igazolvány a saját Gumicománkhoz.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 14)

Ray2 írta:


> Ha nem asszimilálja a Borg a nickemet akkó nem kéne itten személyi igazolvány a saját Gumicománkhoz.


 
Nem kell szemelyi....- remelem , mert nekem nincs  - .. de persze nem akarjuk, hogy valaki visszaeljen a neveddel..:-D... minek IS nevezzunk most??  ...melyik nevet hasznalod 







Lehet, hogy nem kellett volna hoznom a szukat?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 14)

Nem is tom. 



találjuk ki.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 15)

Ray2 írta:


> Nem is tom.
> 
> 
> 
> találjuk ki.


Itt van Ray.
Akkó itt van Jockey is valahol.
Lehet, hogy olajat is fogunk keresni a Marson?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Itt van Ray.
> Akkó itt van Jockey is valahol.
> Lehet, hogy olajat is fogunk keresni a Marson?




Az biztos !


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 17)

De mire odajutunk , ki fog foglalkozni a szénhidrogén alpú energiahordozókkal.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 18)

Ki?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ki?


Mi ki? Miki?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 19)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Ki?_


Abigel573 írta:


> Mi ki? Miki?


 
Csak Rayman kerdesere kerdeztem vissza, miszerint "_ki fog foglalkozni a szénhidrogén alpú energiahordozókkal"_

De most mar tudom. A Miki..


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Hihi. Szóval a Miki. Jól nézünk mi ki.
Közeleg a karácsony. Valakinek a halpucolást is be kéne vállalni. A mindenes kis-sé irtózik tőle.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 20)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hihi. Szóval a Miki. Jól nézünk mi ki.
> Közeleg a karácsony. Valakinek a halpucolást is be kéne vállalni. A mindenes kis-sé irtózik tőle.:mrgreen:


 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Mintha csak magamat latnam....





Tegyuk inkabb a fara.. Karacsony???? itt nincs ho se, pedig a Santa Claus mar megerkezett a varosba ...a mult heten.  nem tudom miert jott ilyen koran ?
.. ja kozbe leesett. ...hogy tobbet koltsunk. :wink:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 20)

Zene.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 20)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hihi. Szóval a Miki. Jól nézünk mi ki.
> Közeleg a karácsony. Valakinek a halpucolást is be kéne vállalni. A mindenes kis-sé irtózik tőle.:mrgreen:



Majd én megcsinálom...kiss
Leölök én bármit....


----------



## alberth (2008 November 22)

Már itt vannak a szénhidrát alapú energiahordozók. Csak csínján az energiafelhasználással. Spóroljunk, mert a ,,zöldek" az orrunkra koppintanak! )
Meg aztán majd a Marson is enni kellene valamit.


----------



## alberth (2008 November 22)

Kijuma írta:


> Majd én megcsinálom...kiss
> Leölök én bármit....


 





A csokimikulásokat mindig sajálom ,,leölni"! Vállalod? :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 22)

alberth írta:


> A csokimikulásokat mindig sajálom ,,leölni"! Vállalod? :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:



Amit a gyerek nem eszik meg süti ietejére kerül Ezeket még a gyerek is leöli...:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 22)

alberth írta:


> A csokimikulásokat mindig sajálom ,,leölni"! Vállalod? :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


 
Hat igen, ezeknek annyiban annyi...:mrgreen: Egy se marad belole.:-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hihi. Szóval a Miki. Jól nézünk mi ki.
> Közeleg a karácsony. Valakinek a halpucolást is be kéne vállalni. A mindenes kis-sé irtózik tőle.:mrgreen:


 
Tenyleg kozeleg a karacsony es elkiabaltam, hogy nincs ho se.......ki se latunk belole. Tobb autot lattam az arokba az elmult napokban mint egesz eletembe....
Persze megerte azert uton lenni. 
Zene? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzkMMYRaTw4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5y-fbMQCKs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hET87V3M9U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W22gpBv00gg&feature=related


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 26)

Hahó!!!!!!!!!! Mindjárt ideér a hó....Induljunk gyorsan a Marsra! Ott legalább meleg van...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 27)

Kijuma írta:


> Hahó!!!!!!!!!! Mindjárt ideér a hó....Induljunk gyorsan a Marsra! Ott legalább meleg van...


 
Tul keso, mar be vagyunk havazva ....plusz eppen kitalaltam, hogy mit fozok karacsonykor...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tul keso, mar be vagyunk havazva ....plusz eppen kitalaltam, hogy mit fozok karacsonykor...



Akkor készíthetsz előbb egy hóembert, aztán jöhet a kaja!:mrgreen:


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 27)

Itt nincs egy mákszemnyi hó se....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 28)

Kijuma írta:


> Hahó!!!!!!!!!! Mindjárt ideér a hó....Induljunk gyorsan a Marsra! Ott legalább meleg van...



Ühm. 

Időnként -75 c' is lehet. Az jó ?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 28)

Kijuma írta:


> Itt nincs egy mákszemnyi hó se....:mrgreen:



Még jó hogy a hó fehér.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tul keso, mar be vagyunk havazva ....plusz eppen kitalaltam, hogy mit fozok karacsonykor...



Én soha nem gondoltam , miket ki nem találnak. Az egyik kölök egy ócska fényképezővel ment ki a temetőre, mikor égtek a mécsesek mindenszetek-kor. 
Olyan hosszúra rakta a záridőt, amilyenre lehetett, és egy gyertyával sétálgatott a sírok között. 
Hogy milyen érdekes képek készültek belőle. 
Szellemes.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 214583

:d


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 28)

Ray2 írta:


> Ühm.
> 
> Időnként -75 c' is lehet. Az jó ?



Tudod, van, aki forrón szereti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 29)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Tul keso, mar be vagyunk havazva ....plusz eppen kitalaltam, hogy mit fozok karacsonykor...:wink::grin:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Akkor készíthetsz előbb egy hóembert, aztán jöhet a kaja!:mrgreen:


 
Tul keso, most tavasz van.....a ho elolvadt, de kaja az lesz. Pont az mint tavaly...azt talaltam ki. Meglepetes....:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 29)

:mrgreen:


Ray2 írta:


> Én soha nem gondoltam , miket ki nem találnak. Az egyik kölök egy ócska fényképezővel ment ki a temetőre, mikor égtek a mécsesek mindenszetek-kor.
> Olyan hosszúra rakta a záridőt, amilyenre lehetett, és egy gyertyával sétálgatott a sírok között.
> Hogy milyen érdekes képek készültek belőle.
> Szellemes.


 
 De hol vannak a kepek..
En vettem 2 hologram kepet es az egyiket betettem a sutobe. Most az eredeti zold a frissen sutott kek. 
Egyszer igy csinaltam regi lemezekbol egy bikinit. :mrgreen:..csak nem art tudni, hogy ho hatasara , mi tortenik targyakkal...:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> De hol vannak a kepek..
> En vettem 2 hologram kepet es az egyiket betettem a sutobe. Most az eredeti zold a frissen sutott kek.
> Egyszer igy csinaltam regi lemezekbol egy bikinit. :mrgreen:..csak nem art tudni, hogy ho hatasara , mi tortenik targyakkal...:mrgreen:


Hó hatására a tárgyak lehűlnek, a ló meg megáll. Többnyire.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 29)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:mrgreen:_

_ De hol vannak a kepek.._
_En vettem 2 hologram kepet es az egyiket betettem a sutobe. Most az eredeti zold a frissen sutott kek. :grin:_
_Egyszer igy csinaltam regi lemezekbol egy bikinit. :mrgreen:..csak nem art tudni, hogy ho hatasara , mi tortenik targyakkal...:grin::mrgreen:_



Abigel573 írta:


> Hó hatására a tárgyak lehűlnek, a ló meg megáll. Többnyire.:mrgreen:


 
Ho hatasara a targyak lehulnek?? ... szerintem ho hatasara felmelegszenek....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...vagy az ekezetek hianyanak kulonos hatasai figyelheto meg.... a ho hatasara


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 30)

Gondolom ez már nem a kiképzéssel kapcsolatos.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 30)

Vagy ha mégis kapcsolatos a kiképzéssel akkor fel kell állítanunk egy új metodikát:

*A Zsinnyegtetés thermodinamikája ! 

*


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 30)

Felmerül a kérdés:

Nyugalmi állapotban 1 kilogramm 2 hologram, mennyi hő hatására lesz hány kilogramm ?

Feldobom kék leesik zöld. 
- Miaz? - 
Bikini?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 30)

*Megállapítás/ metodika:*
 [FONT=&quot]A magára hagyott (minden kölcsönhatással szemben tökéletesen szigetelt) termodinamikai rendszer akkor van egyensúlyban, ha benne semmilyen makroszkopikus változás nem észlelhető, ebben az esetben az intenzív állapotjelzők a rendszeren belül homogén eloszlásúak. Ha két vagy több egyensúlyban lévő hologramm eltérő módon[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]kölcsönhatásban van, vagyis nincsenek egymástól minden kölcsönhatással szemben elszigetelve, akkor a vizsgált rendszereknek annyi olyan, minden rendszerben azonos [/FONT] értékű intenzív tulajdonsága van, mint ahány kölcsönhatással szemben a határoló falak átjárhatók.
*Másként:* A kölcsönhatásban álló rendszerek egyensúlyának szükséges és elégséges feltétele a lehetséges kölcsönhatásokhoz tartozó intenzív állapotjelzők - empirikus intenzitás paraméterek - egyenlősége. 
Be volt kapcsolva a sütő ?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 30)

Marsbéli körülmények közepette, a külső hőhatásokat is figyelembe véve, megállapítható hogy a környezet alacsony nyomása és a kritikusan alacsony környezeti hőmérséklet hatásai befolyásolják az entalpia vonal görbületét.

Lassan el kell már döntenünk az expedició közvetlen célpontját, figyelembe véve a bolygó északi és déli féltekéje közötti markáns külömbséget. 

Amint a konkrét példa is mutatja, nem mindegy, hogy a sütőbe helyzett hologramm -75c' induló hőmérsékletről éri el, a megfelelő alakváltozást a szolgálati bikini megfeleő színének kialakításához.
- Pláne, ha figyelembe vesszük, az expedició szükös energia készletét .

Várom a javaslatokat a célpontokra.

Amint kivettem a zsinnyegtetésből, senki nem akar hideg fagyos környezetet és 300km.-es szélviharokat. Akkor ezzel az erővel mardhatnánk is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 30)

Ray2 írta:


> Vagy ha mégis kapcsolatos a kiképzéssel akkor fel kell állítanunk egy új metodikát:
> 
> *A Zsinnyegtetés thermodinamikája ! *


 
...es kire varunk a metodikaval kapcsolatban ????.......ha kesz van a metodika, csak tedd be a sutobe es az a thermodinamikaja a metodikanak ...:mrgreen:

Eredeti szerzo* Kijuma

*
Tudod, van, aki forrón szereti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 30)

Ray2 írta:


> *Megállapítás/ metodika:*
> [FONT=&quot]A magára hagyott (minden kölcsönhatással szemben tökéletesen szigetelt) termodinamikai rendszer akkor van egyensúlyban, ha benne semmilyen makroszkopikus változás nem észlelhető, ebben az esetben az intenzív állapotjelzők a rendszeren belül homogén eloszlásúak. Ha két vagy több egyensúlyban lévő hologramm eltérő módon[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]kölcsönhatásban van, vagyis nincsenek egymástól minden kölcsönhatással szemben elszigetelve, akkor a vizsgált rendszereknek annyi olyan, minden rendszerben azonos [/FONT]értékű intenzív tulajdonsága van, mint ahány kölcsönhatással szemben a határoló falak átjárhatók.
> *Másként:* A kölcsönhatásban álló rendszerek egyensúlyának szükséges és elégséges feltétele a lehetséges kölcsönhatásokhoz tartozó intenzív állapotjelzők - empirikus intenzitás paraméterek - egyenlősége.
> Be volt kapcsolva a sütő ?


 
Igen, be volt ! 
Igen, amit irtal mind igaz...:mrgreen:...de a bikini nem a hologrambol keszult, hanem regi lemezbol, mert , hogy azt mondtak, hogy csinalj valamit munyanyagbol....es ezt tunt a legegyszerubbnek.









300 km-es szel es -75 C.??? Oda nem megyunk ! Keresnunk kell egy uj bolygot... egyebkent is mar mindenki a Marsra jar..
Hova is akartunk eredetileg menni? A multba vagy a jovobe??


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 30)

Opsz... bonyolódik a helyzet.hu
Megnézem, bent vagyok-e.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 November 30)

Abigel573 írta:


> Opsz... bonyolódik a helyzet.hu
> Megnézem, bent vagyok-e.:mrgreen:


 
En azt hittem, hogy lebontottak a Skalat....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Bonyolodunk, bonyolodunk... .. Tul sok a kerdes. A Cpt. kijott-e mar a tukorbol vagy hova is megyunk...vagy lehet , hogy mar odaertunk..
Ez mar a mult?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En azt hittem, hogy lebontottak a Skalat....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Bonyolodunk, bonyolodunk... .. Tul sok a kerdes. A Cpt. kijott-e mar a tukorbol vagy hova is megyunk...vagy lehet , hogy mar odaertunk..
> Ez mar a mult?


A kérdés jó. A fonalam elveszett. Vagy nem is volt?
Az sem világos, hogy a királyfi a béka, vagy a királylány.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En azt hittem, hogy lebontottak a Skalat....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Bonyolodunk, bonyolodunk... .. Tul sok a kerdes. A Cpt. kijott-e mar a tukorbol vagy hova is megyunk...vagy lehet , hogy mar odaertunk..
> Ez mar a mult?



A paradoxon:Az akarok lenni aki akkor voltam, mikor az akartam lenni aki most vagyok. 

Vágod?


----------



## alberth (2008 December 1)

Régen jártam erre, mert a decemberi jeget kell törnöm a gőzhajómmal mostanában a Dunán.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 2)

alberth írta:


> Régen jártam erre, mert a decemberi jeget kell törnöm a gőzhajómmal mostanában a Dunán.



Hát,  észrevettük a hiányod.

http://megilyet.blog.hu/2008/07/07/lezerhajtasu_urhajo_modell

Már a zűrhajó fejlesztésnél járunk.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 2)

http://megilyet.blog.hu/2008/07/02/usb_novenypasztor


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> A kérdés jó. A fonalam elveszett. Vagy nem is volt?
> Az sem világos, hogy a királyfi a béka, vagy a királylány.


 

 Elveszett? Nekem meg elfogyott.. .... a kiralyfi a beka..Eddig ugy volt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 2)

alberth írta:


> Régen jártam erre, mert a decemberi jeget kell törnöm a gőzhajómmal mostanában a Dunán.


 
 ....mi is be voltunk fagyva Cpt.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Elveszett? Nekem meg elfogyott.. .... a kiralyfi a beka..Eddig ugy volt.


Gyöngyöm, te mindent tudsz.kiss
Látom, felkeltél végre a padról.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 2)

Ez a holdbázis építő kütyü kis átalakítás után a Marson is össze tud tákolni egy-két kéglit.
Mindenes már neki is állt az átalakításának.
http://megilyet.blog.hu/rovat/holdb%C3%A1zis_%C3%A9p%C3%ADt%C5%91


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez a holdbázis építő kütyü kis átalakítás után a Marson is össze tud tákolni egy-két kéglit.
> Mindenes már neki is állt az átalakításának.
> http://megilyet.blog.hu/rovat/holdbázis_építő




Ühm. Kéne egy vállakozó szellemű csapat aki átszállítja egy picivel odébb. 

Ha most elindulnak 2032 ben jönnek vissza. 

Teljesen jó buli. 

A leszálló egységek 70%-a odaveszett a Mars rendkívüli légköri viszonyai miatt. Tehát inkább lennék nyugdíjbiztosítója a cégnek, mint baleset biztosítója. 


Továbbra is fennáll a kérdés a landolás helyének megválasztásával kapcsolatban.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 2)

Nekem van ám egy fiatal csapat jelöltem. 


Csatolás megtekintése 216310Csatolás megtekintése 216311
Csatolás megtekintése 216312Csatolás megtekintése 216313

*Zűroldók ! *


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gyöngyöm, te mindent tudsz.kiss
> Látom, felkeltél végre a padról.


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..igen felkeltem, mert betettem egy kepet az egyik temaba es eleg viccesen nezett ki a regi logommal...
Kijuma is kicserelte az ovet telire..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 3)

Ray2 írta:


> Ühm. Kéne egy vállakozó szellemű csapat aki átszállítja egy picivel odébb.
> 
> Ha most elindulnak 2032 ben jönnek vissza.
> 
> ...


 
Ezzel azt mondod, hogy a 30% hoz tartozunk? ...mert ha nem akkor majdnem mindegy, hogy hol landolunk...:mrgreen:...valahova majd becsapodunk...


----------



## alberth (2008 December 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ezzel azt mondod, hogy a 30% hoz tartozunk? ...mert ha nem akkor majdnem mindegy, hogy hol landolunk...:mrgreen:...valahova majd becsapodunk...


Bárhová becsapódhatnánk a Marson, de én azért vagyok ctp. hogy döntsek! Úgy döntöttem, hogy elkerüljük a szúnyogos területeket. A marsi szúnyog nagyon harcias és ha a nyakunkba csíp, akkor a marslakók azt hiszik 2 fejünk van, úgy feljön a csípés helye. Hozzon mindenki légycsapót is, mert a marsi piaci légy a legszemtelenebb jószág. Csak zárt ruhában közlekedjünk, mert a marsi kullancs belénkragad és hóvakságot okozhat...! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 4)

alberth írta:


> Bárhová becsapódhatnánk a Marson, de én azért vagyok ctp. hogy döntsek! Úgy döntöttem, hogy elkerüljük a szúnyogos területeket. A marsi szúnyog nagyon harcias és ha a nyakunkba csíp, akkor a marslakók azt hiszik 2 fejünk van, úgy feljön a csípés helye. Hozzon mindenki légycsapót is, mert a marsi piaci légy a legszemtelenebb jószág. Csak zárt ruhában közlekedjünk, mert a marsi kullancs belénkragad és hóvakságot okozhat...! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 






...?? gyanus nekem ez a phoenix is Cpt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 4)

Dedikaljuk a dalt a napnak.... William Hung  bangs....van ez igy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcc8dTqflh8


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..igen felkeltem, mert betettem egy kepet az egyik temaba es eleg viccesen nezett ki a regi logommal...
> Kijuma is kicserelte az ovet telire..


Most meg hátat fordítasz nekünk?:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ezzel azt mondod, hogy a 30% hoz tartozunk? ...mert ha nem akkor majdnem mindegy, hogy hol landolunk...:mrgreen:...valahova majd becsapodunk...


Nem csapódunk! A Guliverkli se csapódott, lévén speckó gumiból készült. A mi zűrhajónk még strapabíróbb lesz, hátha a navigátor zavarában rossz gombot nyomna meg landoláskor.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Most meg hátat fordítasz nekünk?:shock::shock::shock:


 
Hatat??  szerintem most vagyok szembe....hat nem a kompjuterbe vagy??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 5)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem csapódunk! A Guliverkli se csapódott, lévén speckó gumiból készült. A mi zűrhajónk még strapabíróbb lesz, hátha a navigátor zavarában rossz gombot nyomna meg landoláskor.:mrgreen:


 
Nincs is navigatorunk.....reg lelepett. Rayman vagy most Ray2  a temagazda, a Ctp.a Cpt. , Kijuma az utkereso...Te vagy a fomernok(Ur)..en meg csak vagyok a zurhajon. 
Valakinek pedig meg kellene nyomni a rossz gombot? :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hatat??  szerintem most vagyok szembe....hat nem a kompjuterbe vagy??


Öööö... eee... most hogy így mondod... nem is tudom...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nincs is navigatorunk.....reg lelepett. Rayman vagy most Ray2  a temagazda, a Ctp.a Cpt. , Kijuma az utkereso...Te vagy a fomernok(Ur)..en meg csak vagyok a zurhajon.
> Valakinek pedig meg kellene nyomni a rossz gombot? :mrgreen:


Én nem emlékszem, hogy a potyautas funkciót kaptad volna.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 6)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Nincs is navigatorunk...:grin:..reg lelepett. Rayman vagy most Ray2  a temagazda, a Ctp.a Cpt. , Kijuma az utkereso...Te vagy a fomernok(Ur)..en meg csak vagyok a zurhajon. _
_Valakinek pedig meg kellene nyomni a rossz gombot? :mrgreen:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Én nem emlékszem, hogy a potyautas funkciót kaptad volna.:mrgreen:


 

Nem rolam van szo hanem , hogy navigatorunk sincs es mikor feladtuk mar a hirdetest, hogy psychologust keresunk?..jelentkezett valaki? ....nem 
Lathatjuk az egesz bolondok haza temaban, hogy egyre kevesebb a bolond....a kultura az persze megy,  a zene szinten...mert a zene a zene a zene kell..
Mindenki normalis akar lenni. Ez van.  Valami gond van a bolond utanpotlassal. Nincs szakember.
Mi azert nem panaszkodhatunk, mert azert olvasni, olvasnak minket de persze amikor majd a rossz gombot meg kell nyomni akkor mi lesz?  ki nyomja meg ?? 

Tegnap vasarolni voltam es azt lattam, hogy a negyszogletes pizza le volt ertekelve, mert az emberek nem szeretik...mert nem kerek,...de a doboz persze negyszogletes??... Csak beszelunk a global felmelegedesrol az energia takarekossagrol es a kornyezetvedelemrol, de amikor egy szerencsetlen pizza gyarto kiakarja hasznalni a doboz csucsket is, akkor inkabb nem veszik a pizzat, mert, hogy nem kerek......nesze neked mentsuk meg a foldet akcio,..... ekkora aldozatrol azert nem volt szo...

 ..es itt a nyakunkon a Mikulas is... 








Boldog Mikulast...!:mrgreen: kiss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yErhglOXIxM


----------



## Kijuma (2008 December 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> Mindenki normalis akar lenni. Ez van.  Valami gond van a bolond utanpotlassal. Nincs szakember.
> ...


----------



## alberth (2008 December 6)

Itt a Télapó, egyenesen a Marsról! Vajon mit hozott?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 6)

Kijuma írta:


> Idézet:
> Én nem akarok normális lenni... Úgy nem lehet elviselni ezt a bolond világot...Ne ess kétségbe, itt vagyok! Imádom össze-vissza nyomogatni a gombokat.... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
.... meg jo, hogy itt vagy !  Tegnap gondoltam is rad , mert az uzletbe lattam egy hobagoly karacsonyi diszt,.. meg is veszem a famra..:mrgreen::mrgreen: azert en is majd besegitek, mert ha ketten nyomogatjuk a gombokat, nagyobb az esely, hogy melle nyulunk.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 6)

alberth írta:


> Itt a Télapó, egyenesen a Marsról! Vajon mit hozott?


 
Nem tudom, hogy igaz e a hir de ez a leggyakoribb video amit otthonrol kaptam.......ma, a Mikulasra 
http://trl2.tv/View/?v=17b7cab1191945bca475e3e28113af19


----------



## Kijuma (2008 December 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> .... meg jo, hogy itt vagy !  Tegnap gondoltam is rad , mert az uzletbe lattam egy hobagoly karacsonyi diszt,.. meg is veszem a famra..:mrgreen::mrgreen: azert en is majd besegitek, mert ha ketten nyomogatjuk a gombokat, nagyobb az esely, hogy melle nyulunk.:mrgreen:



Kedves vagy
Jó! nyomogassuk együtt, sok lúd disznót győz, majdcsak eltérítjük az űrhajót...Mondjuk ....akárhová :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 7)

Kijuma írta:


> Kedves vagy
> Jó! nyomogassuk együtt, sok lúd disznót győz, majdcsak eltérítjük az űrhajót...Mondjuk ....akárhová :mrgreen:


 
Akkor maradjunk ennyiben... szerintem az akarhova a sehovahoz kepest nagy elore lepes..


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 8)

Ez a Mikulás manus tud valamit.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> .... meg jo, hogy itt vagy !  Tegnap gondoltam is rad , mert az uzletbe lattam egy hobagoly karacsonyi diszt,.. meg is veszem a famra..:mrgreen::mrgreen: azert en is majd besegitek, mert ha ketten nyomogatjuk a gombokat, nagyobb az esely, hogy melle nyulunk.:mrgreen:


Szóval kalákában dolgoztok.:mrgreen:
Az én Mikulásom begőzölt totálisan. Pont ide való.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> Szóval kalákában dolgoztok.:mrgreen:
> Az én Mikulásom begőzölt totálisan. Pont ide való.


 
Mi baja a Mikulasodnak?? 
En se orulok, hogy a Mikulas a varosba van.. - 10 C van..de mint mondjak -18 C "erzodik" ?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mi baja a Mikulasodnak??
> En se orulok, hogy a Mikulas a varosba van.. - 10 C van..de mint mondjak -18 C "erzodik" ?


Talán elkeverte a listát.
Itt reggel -2 °C volt, de eléggé hideg ez is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 11)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Mi baja a Mikulasodnak?? :grin:_
_En se orulok, hogy a Mikulas a varosba van.. - 10 C van..de mint mondjak -18 C "erzodik" ? _



Abigel573 írta:


> Talán elkeverte a listát.
> Itt reggel -2 °C volt, de eléggé hideg ez is.


 
Melyik listat? Az ajandek listat??  Remelem nem a -18 C kapom karacsonyra. De ma + 12C volt.

Ez az idojaras nem a legjobb a evvegi hajranak 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhsTmiK7Q2M


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...



Szóval egyik nap tél van, a másikon nyár?
Hmm, a zévvégi hajrának nem jó, háklis lehet kissé.:mrgreen:
És neked bejön?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 13)

Abigel573 írta:


> Szóval egyik nap tél van, a másikon nyár?
> Hmm, a zévvégi hajrának nem jó, háklis lehet kissé.:mrgreen:
> És neked bejön?


 
Nem eppen egyik nap es masik nap, hanem ugyanazon a napon. Tegnap +20 fok volt  ...es ezert arviz  ...aztan jegeseso.. ...es utana 90 km-es szel...
A evvegi hajra, az is van.  Fonokom rajott , hogy nem utaztunk eleget az iden..:99:.. szoval, igen, bejott..


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 14)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem eppen egyik nap es masik nap, hanem ugyanazon a napon. Tegnap +20 fok volt  ...es ezert arviz  ...aztan jegeseso.. ...es utana 90 km-es szel...
> A evvegi hajra, az is van.  Fonokom rajott , hogy nem utaztunk eleget az iden..:99:.. szoval, igen, bejott..


Akkor pattanj fel a zűrrepülőgépre és tégy néhány kört a bolygó körül, meglesz a jövő évi km kiszabatod is.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2008 December 15)

El ne felejtsétek, kedves zűrütazók, hogy új év közeleg és meg kellene újítani az útiokmányokat! Engedélyt csak az kap az űrhajóba lépéshez, aki totál zsibbadtagyú, degenerált idióta. Ezeket a titulusokat nem könnyű megszerezni. A pszichiátrián sokan állanak sorba. Háromnapi hidegételt vigyen mindenki magával, én leszek a doktor bácsi. Az igazolásokért meg kell ám izzadni. A sárga papírokat csak igazi gügyéknek osztom ki! Nem szeretném azonban, hogyha bárki is lemaradna az űrhajóról állapotjavulás miatt!


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

ahoj!!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 15)

alberth írta:


> El ne felejtsétek, kedves zűrütazók, hogy új év közeleg és meg kellene újítani az útiokmányokat! Engedélyt csak az kap az űrhajóba lépéshez, aki totál zsibbadtagyú, degenerált idióta. Ezeket a titulusokat nem könnyű megszerezni. A pszichiátrián sokan állanak sorba. Háromnapi hidegételt vigyen mindenki magával, én leszek a doktor bácsi. Az igazolásokért meg kell ám izzadni. A sárga papírokat csak igazi gügyéknek osztom ki! Nem szeretném azonban, hogyha bárki is lemaradna az űrhajóról állapotjavulás miatt!


He? Mi? Én nem kértem C vitamint. Az a Gyula vót. Agya lágyul a.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 17)

alberth írta:


> El ne felejtsétek, kedves zűrütazók, hogy új év közeleg és meg kellene újítani az útiokmányokat! Engedélyt csak az kap az űrhajóba lépéshez, aki totál zsibbadtagyú, degenerált idióta. Ezeket a titulusokat nem könnyű megszerezni. A pszichiátrián sokan állanak sorba. Háromnapi hidegételt vigyen mindenki magával, én leszek a doktor bácsi. Az igazolásokért meg kell ám izzadni. A sárga papírokat csak igazi gügyéknek osztom ki! Nem szeretném azonban, hogyha bárki is lemaradna az űrhajóról állapotjavulás miatt!




Rozonyó & baboskecské? 

oké.

Javulok?


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 17)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuAhtx884q0&NR=1

Időutazás: -10 év.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 17)

Telik az idő: csak hiszed, hogy nem: Tik-tak , tik-tak. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBBtVL1sJoI&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 17)

*Egy kis nosztalgia.*

Mikor izotóp sofőr voltam az ATOM városban.

Kenguru című film. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCFAwb64wsc

katt !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 18)

Energiaellátási zavarok léptek fel, de sikerült lekapcsolni időben a magot, mielőtt megpirult volna.



​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 20)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8S-2XxNkQA


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 21)

*ZŰROLDÓK ! *

*A zűrutazáshoz . *

Csatolás megtekintése 223554Csatolás megtekintése 223555Csatolás megtekintése 223556


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 21)

*Happy Christmas *
Csatolás megtekintése 223564


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 21)

Kapitányom, a Karácsonyi ajándékod ! 

Csatolás megtekintése 223565


----------



## Ray2 (2008 December 21)

:555::555::555::555:

Majd kapok én az biztus.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 21)

Meg van harom nap Karacsonyig.....addig akar kesz is lesz minden....bar egyenlore nem ugy nez ki..






Zene? A suteshez fozeshez. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC6h_09tZpE&feature=related


----------



## Kijuma (2008 December 22)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek kiss


----------



## alberth (2008 December 22)

Kellemes Karácsonyi ünnepeket!​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 23)

*Nagyon Boldog karácsonyt* Nektek is ..kiss... bar meg mindig 2 nap van Karacsonyig.
Nalunk mar alakulnak a dolgok , de meg mindig nem tokeletes..






es ez nem csak a fara igaz. 

Erre viszont jol lehet takaritani. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIwjosoQlIw


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 23)

Takarítani? Azt holnap fogok.
Több okból is. Ma például még dolgozom uszkve este hatig.
De azért ti csak ünnepeljetek bátran.


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 December 23)

Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 23)

CSODÁS írta:


> Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kivánok mindenkinek!


 
Boldog Karacsonyi Unnepeket Neked is Csodas.. ... A kepedrol ez a vers jutott az eszembe....de csak angolul ismerem.

_Robert Frost_

Stopping by woods on a snowy evening

Whose woods these are I think I know.
His house is in the village though;
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow.
My little horse must think it queer
To stop without a farmhouse near
Between the woods and frozen lake
The darkest evening of the year.
He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there is some mistake.
The only other sound's the sweep
Of easy wind and downy flake.
The woods are lovely, dark and deep.
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep,
And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Takarítani? Azt holnap fogok.
> Több okból is. Ma például még dolgozom uszkve este hatig.
> De azért ti csak ünnepeljetek bátran.


 

Az a jo az orokzoldekbe , hogy orokke lehet rajuk takaritani... es meg van 1 nap Karacsonyig, ... inkabb kivarjuk mig rend lesz...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOpT8vsloeA


----------



## FeherMD (2008 December 28)

Én is Mindannyiótoknak Kívánok Kellemes Karácsonyt így utólag és Boldog Új Évet előre


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 29)

Koszonjuk...Mi (  ) is Neked, utolag is es elore pedig plane ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 December 31)

BUEK ! :..:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 31)

BUÉK!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 2)

Abigel573 írta:


> BUÉK!


 
Ez tortent?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 2)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=sN0c_egqXAM .... a zene 2009-re


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 5)

Itten vagyok ám.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ez tortent?


*Gondolom sok helyen igen. Én egy pohár málnapezsgőt ittam össz-vissz, abban nemigen volt alkohol.*


----------



## exdorka (2009 Január 6)

http://www.realmyspacers.com/comment-graphics/cat/New-Year/Happy-New-Year-Bunny.gif


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Itten vagyok ám.


Itt én vagyok.
Te valahol máshol vagy.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 9)

Há mi vagyon embörök?
Mi jez a pangás?
Mindenkibe belefagyott a szusz?
Vagy mindenki síbérletet kapott karácsonyra?:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2009 Január 9)

Az oroszok elzárták a gázcsapot, én meg épp a csőben csöveztem. Már meg nem tudok kijönni egy darabig. :mrgreen::555::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 11)

Abigel573 írta:


> Há mi vagyon embörök?
> Mi jez a pangás?
> Mindenkibe belefagyott a szusz?
> Vagy mindenki síbérletet kapott karácsonyra?:mrgreen:


 

Santa Claus has left the building, es helyere ult a dobbent nemasag, hogy munka nem vesz el, es at se alakul,  a hataridok nem tolodnak ki egyenes aranyban a karacsonyi szunet hosszaval,  persze a csipoboseg pont az ellenkezo elven mukodik, tehat roviden have a holly, jolly January  

A jo hir viszont, hogy minden nap kozelebb visz a nyarhoz.....meg akkor is ha holnap hovihar lesz...megint 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpX97eg-W-k&feature=related


----------



## alberth (2009 Január 11)

Nálunk kisebb hóviharok dúlnak, mint a Marson.  Viszont Budapesten szmogriadó van. Így el kell halasztanunk a felszállást.:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 12)

alberth írta:


> Nálunk kisebb hóviharok dúlnak, mint a Marson.  Viszont Budapesten szmogriadó van. Így el kell halasztanunk a felszállást.:mrgreen:


Nem ám. Azt gondoltad, kőkorszaki rakétameghajtással közlekedünk a légkörben? Speckó antigravitációs meghajtással van a zűrhajó ellátva planetáris közlekedésre.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Santa Claus has left the building, es helyere ult a dobbent nemasag, hogy munka nem vesz el, es at se alakul,  a hataridok nem tolodnak ki egyenes aranyban a karacsonyi szunet hosszaval,  persze a csipoboseg pont az ellenkezo elven mukodik, tehat roviden have a holly, jolly January
> 
> A jo hir viszont, hogy minden nap kozelebb visz a nyarhoz.....meg akkor is ha holnap hovihar lesz...megint
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpX97eg-W-k&feature=related


Magyarul túl sok bejglit ettél.:mrgreen:




Fel teccik tenni néhány havas zsánerképet? Errefelé nemigen van hó.


----------



## Bookta (2009 Január 14)

Na most akkor mééééért nem tudok üzit küldeni????


----------



## Bookta (2009 Január 14)

Bejöttem ide gondolkodni. Ha tegnap tudtam privit küldeni, akkor nem lehet, hogy kevés az üzenetem száma. Akkor meg mi lehet a bibi?
?????
A fejem is fáj.
?
?
Azt hiszem rájöttem.


----------



## Bookta (2009 Január 14)

:222:És eeeeeelküldte!!!!!!!!!!!
De miért nem látom az elküldöttek között?????????:98:


----------



## Bookta (2009 Január 14)

Megtaláltam!!!!!!!!!!!!Gondoltam, hogy már megint én vagyok a hülye.:roll:


----------



## henrik3 (2009 Január 14)

én is próbálok


----------



## Bookta (2009 Január 14)

Mit próbálsz?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Magyarul túl sok bejglit ettél.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bejgli????????? .....azt elfelejtettuk, de kosz hogy emlekeztettel..

Talan orokbe kellene fogadni a teli kepekhez egy sw-t..  http://www.getolympus.ca/ , itt ma allitolag -35 lesz, bar ezt mondtak tegnap is es utana gyonyoru napos ido volt es csak -27 
...remek ido viszont a bejglire, ha valaki bejgliproof  es nem freezeproof.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Bejgli????????? .....azt elfelejtettuk, de kosz hogy emlekeztettel..
> 
> Talan orokbe kellene fogadni a teli kepekhez egy sw-t..  http://www.getolympus.ca/ , itt ma allitolag -35 lesz, bar ezt mondtak tegnap is es utana gyonyoru napos ido volt es csak -27
> ...remek ido viszont a bejglire, ha valaki bejgliproof  es nem freezeproof.


Fényképezőgép, mint fóka? Hóka móka fióka.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 18)

Jóreggelt ! 


Merre van az X csapat ?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 18)

Csatolás megtekintése 235470


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 19)

Hoppá itt már hétfő van és még nem jelentkezett a csapatból senki.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 19)

Ray2 írta:


> Jóreggelt !
> 
> 
> Merre van az X csapat ?







Betemette őket a havazás.:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 19)

Ray2 írta:


> Hoppá itt már hétfő van és még nem jelentkezett a csapatból senki.







Mindenes és én jelkezz!:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 19)

Fontos műszert fejlesztettünk ki mindenessel.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 21)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Ray2* 

 
_Hoppá itt már hétfő van és még nem jelentkezett a csapatból senki. _


Abigel573 írta:


> Mindenes és én jelkezz!:mrgreen:


 
Egesz nap hittem, hogy szerda van....de hazafele rajottem, hogy csutortok.....es mikor haza ertem kiderult, hogy kedd....ez azt jelenti, hogy nem pentek lesz holnap..  .........pedig mar ugy orultem...
..akkor minek hajtottam a heten annyira ??


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Ray2*
> 
> 
> ...


Nem kellene előbb a havat ellapátolni?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 21)

Holla ! 

Kevésbé lehet mondani, hogy nincsenek többen a topikban.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 21)

A szakazmus is irónia?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 22)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem kellene előbb a havat ellapátolni?


 

Megoldotta a termeszet...


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 22)

Ray2 írta:


> Holla !
> 
> Kevésbé lehet mondani, hogy nincsenek többen a topikban.


Mér, nagyobb zűrhajót készülsz beszerezni?:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 22)

Néhány segéd-robot prototípus a Marshoz.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 22)

A kísérleti fényváltós hajtómű kristályának prototípusa is elkészült. Szóval haladunk ám.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 25)

Az ifjú házaspár a Szent István krt.-on kap egy harmadik emeleti
lakást nászajándékba.Mivel tök üres,vesznek egy 3 ajtós szekrényt
amibe mindenüket belepakolják.Igenám,de amikor jön a villamos 
mindig kinyílik az ajtaja. Unja az asszonyka és hív egy asztalost,
hogy valami módon oldja meg a problémát. 
-Jó ! -mondja az asztalos - csukjon be a szekrénybe,
hogy fel tudjam mérni a megoldás lehetőségét. 
Közben megérkezik a férj,leveszi a kabátját ,tenné be a 
szekrénybe,kinyitja az ajtaját és meglátja a pasit,
amint bent gubbaszt... - Hát maga meg mit keres itt ? 
- Nem fogja elhinni ! Várom a villamost ...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 25)

DE hol a kapitány ? 


" DDD "


----------



## alberth (2009 Január 25)

Ray2 írta:


> DE hol a kapitány ?
> 
> 
> " DDD "


Kedves Rayman!
Engedélyem nélkül voltál ilyen sokáig távol. Dezertálásnak tekintem és ezért fokozott kiképzési feladatokat kapsz, mivel hamarosan indulunk a Marsra! Az űrhajó segítő kutyáját neked kell kiképezned!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

alberth írta:


> Kedves Rayman!
> Engedélyem nélkül voltál ilyen sokáig távol. Dezertálásnak tekintem és ezért fokozott kiképzési feladatokat kapsz, mivel hamarosan indulunk a Marsra! Az űrhajó segítő kutyáját neked kell kiképezned!



Jól van, de nem fürdetem. Csak dobálom neki a labdát.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 238998

Fürdetés után kiderülhet, hogy jobban néz ki smink nélkül.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

*LAJKA kutya*

Lajka USSR .

Csatolás megtekintése 238999

2002-ben tett pontot, több mint negyven éves találgatás végére a Szputnyik-2 egyik közreműködő tudósa, miszerint 7 óra elteltével már nem kaptak életjeleket a Szputnyikból. Valószínűleg a belső levegő felmelegedése végzett Lajka kutyával. Eredetileg sem volt visszatérő egysége a kabinnak, de kegyesebb véget szántak neki, mérgezett étel formájában. Egy volt szovjet tudós aki az "állatok az űrben" programban dolgozott kifejezte sajnálatát: _- Ahogy telik az idő, egyre jobban sajnálom. Nem kellett volna ezt tennünk. Nem tudtunk meg annyit a küldetésből, hogy igazolja egy állat halálát._
Ő az emberiség történelmének első asztronautája.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

*Az űrutazást megelőző kísérletek*

Csatolás megtekintése 239001Csatolás megtekintése 239003




Koroljovék még a 2. világháború után kapták feladatul Sztálintól, hogy egy olyan rakétát kell építeni, amely szükség esetén képes az ellenséget soktonnás fegyverekkel támadni. Ezt az interkontinentális ballisztikus rakétát, az R-7-et sikerült is létrehozni. Egy ilyen, kissé módosított rakétából két olyan is készült 1957-re, amellyel műhold is indítható volt. Az egyik rakéta állította pályára a Szputnyik-1-et. A másik rakéta készen várakozott.
Koroljov és munkatársai kezdeményezésére a hordozórakéták fejlesztése során mindegyik típusból készültek magas légköri kutatórakéták, amelyeken műszereket helyeztek el a hasznos teher térségében, aztán ejtőernyővel hozták vissza őket a mérési adatokkal együtt 1949 és 1951 között számos ballisztikus pályán azt is kipróbálták, hogy egy ilyen repülésen hogyan viselkednek az élőlények; egy speciális kabinban kutyákat is indítottak.
Felmerül a kérdés, hogy miért nem kisméretű majmokkal kísérleteztek? A majmok nehezen dresszírozhatóak és túl érzékenyek. Kutyákat könnyebb volt megtanítani rá, hogyan viselkedjenek repülés közben. 1953-56 között a kutyákat már speciálisan kialakított szkafanderekben és katapultülésekkel indították a magaslégköri repülésekre, amelyek során már a 450 km-es magasságot is elérték, a súlytalansági állapot pedig már a kilenc percet is megközelítette. A kutyákat 80 km magasságban választották le a katapultos kabinokkal. A legfontosabb kérdésre azonban, hogy hogyan viselhető el a többnapos súlytalanság, ezek a ballisztikus repülések nem tudtak választ adni.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

*"Nagyszerű, gyerünk kutyával" - könyvrészlet*

Csatolás megtekintése 239004

1957 októberében, amikor Koroljov visszatért Moszkvába, fogadta őt Hruscsov pártfőtitkár. A beszélgetésen a szovjetek akkori első vezetője gratulált Koroljovnak a Szputnyik-1 sikeres startjához, de meglepően őszinte volt. "Amikor írt nekünk a szputnyikról, mi nem hittünk önnek. Azt gondoltuk, fantáziál ez a Koroljov, igen... De most más a helyzet... Közeledik az Októberi Forradalom évfordulója, Szergej Pavlovics, negyven éves a szovjethatalom, igen... Jó volna valami az ünnepre, nemde?" Mikojan*, aki résztvett a beszélgetésen, egy olyan műholdat javasolt, amely az Internacionálét közvetítené szignálként. "Mit akarsz te az Internacionáléddal?" - vettette el az ötletet Hruscsov. "Mi lenne, ha elindítanánk egy szputnyikot egy élőlénnyel, egy kutyával?" - dobta be a gondolatot Koroljov. "Kutyával?" -merengett Hruscsov. "Ez igen, nagyszerű, gyerünk kutyával, de az ünnepre, megállapodtunk! Szergej Pavlovics, mindent kérhet, amit csak akar, de az ünnepre kell lennie!""Törekedni fogunk, Nyikita Szergejevics" - mosolyodott el Koroljov.

_* a Szovjetunió legfelsőbb tanácsának akkori elnöke_


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

*A kutya felkészítése*

Csatolás megtekintése 239005


A kutya űrrepülése olyannyira izgatta Hruscsovot, hogy hetente többször is kért jelentéseket az előkészületekről. Október 26-án Koroljov elrepült Taskentbe, ahol a kutyák kiválogatása és előkészítése folyt a repülőorvosi intézetben. Tíz kutyából három, Albina, Lajka és Muha került a "kiképzett űrhajós" státuszába. Albina addigra már kétszer repült is rakétával, gyakorlott kísérleti kutya volt. Őt már nem akarták feláldozni, és a választás végül Lajkára esett. Szolid csendes állat volt, a program egyik vezetője egyszer haza is vitte, és a kutya örömmel játszadozott gyerekeivel.
A Szputnyik-2 tervezése, építése és kipróbálása éjjel-nappali munkával folyt, Koroljov alig aludt. Ebben a periódusban többször is előfordult, hogy konkrét, papíron előkészített számítások és tervek nélkül készítettek egy-egy egységet, Koroljov közvetlen instrukcióira támaszkodva.
Az űrkabinba egy olyan szalagos etetőrendszert építettek be, amely egy-egy napi adagban tartalmazta az ételeket. Három hétre, azaz 21 napra szánták Lajka táplálását. A kutyának lehetősége volt felállni, ülni, feküdni, sőt kicsit előre és hátra is tudott mozogni.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

*Lajka a világűrben*

November 3-án a hordozórakéta elindult. A telemetriai adatok jelezték, hogy Lajka a gyorsulástól a kabin aljához lapult, de nem mozgott feleslegesen, bár pulzusa és lélegzésének gyakorisága a normális érték háromszorosára növekedett. A pályára állás után aztán Lajka állapota visszatért a földfelszínihez hasonló paraméterekkel jelzetthez, sőt, egy egész héten át normálisan viselte a súlytalanságot.
A repülés elő hetében így mindenki nagyon boldog volt: Hruscsov megkapta a szenzációs "ünnepi ajándékot", a programban részt vevő szakemberek között pedig nagyon sok magas állami kitüntetést osztottak ki.
Lajka sajnos nem járt ilyen jól: nem élte túl a kísérletet, sőt a tervezettnél korábban, a hetedik napon múlt ki. A kabin hőszabályozó rendszere ugyanis meghibásodott, és túlmelegedés történt.
_Megjegyzés: közelmúltban megjelent orosz források szerint Lajka mindössze 5-6 órát élhetett odafent. 
_


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

*Lajka emlékére*

Csatolás megtekintése 239007
Az amerikaiak kezdetben nem akartak hinni a Szputnyik-2 adatainak, annak, hogy a rakéta második fokozatával egybeépített eszköz hossza 30 m, átmérője 2,85 m, a műszeregység átmérője 1,2 m, tömege pedig 508,3 kg volt. (Az R-7 hordozórakéta induló tömege kb. 300 tonna, a pályára jutó össztömeg az üres rakéta miatt kb. 5 tonna volt.) Az USA-ban csak akkor döbbentek meg igazán, amikor nagy távcsövekkel felvételeket készítettek a Szputnyik-2-ről. Ekkor fogták csak fel, hogy a Szovjetunió rendelkezik olyan nagyteljesítményű interkontinentális hordozórakétával. A felismerés gyorsította aztán meg az amerikai rakétafejlesztést és vezetett el a Föld legnagyobb, a mintegy háromezer tonna induló tömegű Saturn-5 óriás hordozórakéta építéséhez. Ezzel a rakétával repültek aztán az amerikai űrhajósok a Holdhoz és a Hold felszínére 1968-72 között.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 239008

_Lajka szoboralakja egy rakéta tetején áll. (Kép: AP / RIA Novosztyi, A. Nyikolszkij)_ 
Az űrutazásnak az élő szervezetre gyakorolt hatásáról vajmi keveset tudtak akkor, amikor a 2 éves Lajkát a világűrbe küldték. A szovjet szakemberek a kutya utazására mint az emberes űrrepülések előkészítések egyik szükséges lépésére tekintettek. Az űrkutyákat úgy választották ki, hogy strapabírók, jól alkalmazkodók, és nem utolsó sorban kis termetűek legyenek, hogy elférjenek a szűk kabinban. 
A szuka kiválasztásáról, felkészítéséről számos történet olvasható. Néhány adalék Lajka űrrepülésének – a nézőponttól függően dicsőséges vagy szomorú – történetéből. Az indítást műszaki okokból el kellett halasztani, ezért az állat 3 napig a hideg kabinba volt zárva, mielőtt felbocsátották volna. A pályára állás, a start megterhelése után a szívverése és vérnyomása normálisra állt vissza.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 239009Csatolás megtekintése 239010

Vajon ki az a jóvágású ember a pionyírok között? 

Az orosz űrprogram következő epizódja: Gagarin


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 26)

alberth írta:


> Kedves Rayman!
> Engedélyem nélkül voltál ilyen sokáig távol. Dezertálásnak tekintem és ezért fokozott kiképzési feladatokat kapsz, mivel hamarosan indulunk a Marsra! Az űrhajó segítő kutyáját neked kell kiképezned!


Ez kutya lenne?
Melyik horror filmhez "készült"?
Van ennek pedigréje? Avagy bolhás? Három havi karantént javasolok neki napi fürdetéssel. Ha túléli és kutya kinézetet kapunk, készítek neki egy kutyaházat.
De vigyázat! Addig meg ne lássa magát egy tükörben, mert kitör rajta a veszettség!:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 26)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 239009Csatolás megtekintése 239010
> 
> Vajon ki az a jóvágású ember a pionyírok között?
> 
> Az orosz űrprogram következő epizódja: Gagarin


Kedves Raymen. Érdeklődve olvastam az orosz (szovjet) űrtörténelmi eszmefuttatásodat.
De: hümm.hu
Nem kellene most már a saját űr-expedíciónkkal is foglalkozni egy kicsit?
Már ha tényleg el szeretnénk startolni még ebben a zévszázadban (ezredben).:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez kutya lenne?
> Melyik horror filmhez "készült"?
> Van ennek pedigréje? Avagy bolhás? Három havi karantént javasolok neki napi fürdetéssel. Ha túléli és kutya kinézetet kapunk, készítek neki egy kutyaházat. De vigyázat! Addig meg ne lássa magát egy tükörben, mert kitör rajta a veszettség!:mrgreen:


 

( ezt valami elbodult fashionista csinalta biztos , szegeny kis kutya ! es egyebkent is felesleges volt, mert a szurke szinten "*in",* na jo az senkit nem erdekel )


P*urple* is da *trend* now !


*Essential 2009 and 2010* color trend forecasts. 







*Purple*’s a huge *trend* for Fall...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 26)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 238998
> 
> Fürdetés után kiderülhet, hogy jobban néz ki smink nélkül.


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

Amikor műhold-vevőből doktoráltam, nem az antenna beállítást tanultuk először. 
Az első órán kezdtük a tam-tam dob, posta galamb, szikra távíró és társaival. Most akármilyen soká tart, történelmi áttekintés ON !


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kedves Raymen. Érdeklődve olvastam az orosz (szovjet) űrtörténelmi eszmefuttatásodat.
> De: hümm.hu
> Nem kellene most már a saját űr-expedíciónkkal is foglalkozni egy kicsit?
> Már ha tényleg el szeretnénk startolni még ebben a zévszázadban (ezredben).:mrgreen:



Indulunk. 

Egyenlőre Alberth nem futott be.hu


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Kedves Raymen. Érdeklődve olvastam az orosz (szovjet) űrtörténelmi eszmefuttatásodat.
> De: hümm.hu
> Nem kellene most már a saját űr-expedíciónkkal is foglalkozni egy kicsit? Már ha tényleg el szeretnénk startolni még ebben a zévszázadban (ezredben).:mrgreen:


 

.... Abigel, lattad a Lajkat a raketa tetejen???...minket is szobrositanak a vegen??????..mert akkor leszunk zurbe..


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> .... Abigel, lattad a Lajkat a raketa tetejen???...minket is szobrositanak a vegen??????..mert akkor leszunk zurbe..


És ez biztossss !


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 27)

De hol van Alberth?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 27)

Szerintem nezd meg a temajaban.. a Cpt. is temagazda.. Abigel is..csak en vagyok tematlan..:mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem nezd meg a temajaban.. a Cpt. is temagazda.. Abigel is..csak en vagyok tematlan..:mrgreen:



Hm. 

Érezzétek magatok itthon.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 27)

Megvárjuk az Alberth-et. Biztoss jön majd.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> .... Abigel, lattad a Lajkat a raketa tetejen???...minket is szobrositanak a vegen??????..mert akkor leszunk zurbe..


*Nem zűrbe, borba. Szoborba.:mrgreen:*


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Szerintem nezd meg a temajaban.. a Cpt. is temagazda.. Abigel is..csak en vagyok tematlan..:mrgreen:


A szegény kisgyermek panaszai.hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 27)

Ray2 írta:


> De hol van Alberth?


Megtalálta a Csilagkaput és kaputt, akarom mondani, átment.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 28)

Ray2 írta:


> Megvárjuk az Alberth-et. Biztoss jön majd.


 
Es Kijumat ! Nem tudom merre repked mostanaban??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 28)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Szerintem nezd meg a temajaban..:grin: a Cpt. is temagazda.. Abigel is..csak en vagyok tematlan..:mrgreen:_




Abigel573 írta:


> A szegény kisgyermek panaszai.hu


 

Nem panaszkodom, de gondolom ez azert megmagyarazza, hogy miert vagyok olyan zavart es feszelyezett. :mrgreen:


----------



## renta (2009 Január 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez kutya lenne?
> Melyik horror filmhez "készült"?
> Van ennek pedigréje? Avagy bolhás? Három havi karantént javasolok neki napi fürdetéssel. Ha túléli és kutya kinézetet kapunk, készítek neki egy kutyaházat.
> De vigyázat! Addig meg ne lássa magát egy tükörben, mert kitör rajta a veszettség!:mrgreen:


sztem eleve meg van veszve azért néz ki igy


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Ha most még kiderül, hogy szőke is vagy...:mrgreen:kiss
Akkor nekem annyi.:555:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 28)

renta írta:


> sztem eleve meg van veszve azért néz ki igy


Mondasz valamit.
Épeszű kutya nem tűrné el.
Igaz, épeszű ide be sem teheti a lábát. Izé, mancsát.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 28)

DE hol van Albert ?
DDD !


----------



## alberth (2009 Január 28)

Ray2 írta:


> DE hol van Albert ?
> DDD !


Ehun vagyok, itthun vagyok! Tudjátok, hogy ez a kutya egy filmben szerepelt: Ha jól tudom, egy Csufi nevű öleb. Vagy nem jól tudom? A marslakók mindenesetre megijednek majd tőle és nem mernek minket megtámadni. Le voltam foglalva, mert elnölválasztás volt az U.S.A.-ban és nekem ott a helyem. Ugyanis az új elnöktől egy kis fejlesztési költséget kellett kikuncsorognom az új űrhajónkhoz meg az expedícióra. Most csinálom az alteregókat. Minden résztvevő szobrát előre kifaragom. Az utókor hadd lássa majd dicső ábrázatunkat!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ha most még kiderül, hogy szőke is vagy...:mrgreen:kiss
> Akkor nekem annyi.:555:


 
Barmi megtortenhet.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 29)

Ray2 írta:


> DE hol van Albert ?
> DDD !


Mindig csak az elveszett bárányok után koslatsz...
A többiek az smafu?
Renta sem kapott beosztást. Vagy nem is akar utazni?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Barmi megtortenhet.


Most már kíváncsivá tettél!


----------



## alberth (2009 Január 29)

Renta lehetne kutyakozmetikus az űrhajón. Ki szavaz rá feltett kézzel?


----------



## Kijuma (2009 Január 29)

alberth írta:


> Renta lehetne kutyakozmetikus az űrhajón. Ki szavaz rá feltett kézzel?



:..:én megszavazom


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 30)

alberth írta:


> Ehun vagyok, itthun vagyok! Tudjátok, hogy ez a kutya egy filmben szerepelt: Ha jól tudom, egy Csufi nevű öleb. Vagy nem jól tudom? A marslakók mindenesetre megijednek majd tőle és nem mernek minket megtámadni. Le voltam foglalva, mert elnölválasztás volt az U.S.A.-ban és nekem ott a helyem. Ugyanis az új elnöktől egy kis fejlesztési költséget kellett kikuncsorognom az új űrhajónkhoz meg az expedícióra. Most csinálom az alteregókat. Minden résztvevő szobrát előre kifaragom. Az utókor hadd lássa majd dicső ábrázatunkat!




És ez ki ? 

Én ?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 30)

Szó van róla, hogy ezentúl nem Barack lesz a neve, hanem OBAMA ! 
Csatolás megtekintése 240921 
Csatolás megtekintése 240922
Őt meg elnevezzük Barack-nak ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 30)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Renta lehetne kutyakozmetikus az űrhajón. Ki szavaz rá feltett kézzel?_




Kijuma írta:


> :..:én megszavazom


 
En is.:..:...

Szia Kijuma, Te merre jarsz??  Regen lattunk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 30)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Barmi megtortenhet. :wink:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Most már kíváncsivá tettél!


 
Ma elfujt a szel....a jegen, majdnem ki az utra. Ez barmi?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Január 30)

Kutya kozmetikus nélkül nem megyünk egy tapottat sem.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 30)

Azért az ügyrendi szavazás előtt én megkérdeztem volna Rentát, vállalja-e a kutyakozmetikusi beosztás ellátását.
Vagy csak morgós napom/hetem/évem van?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


Még nem egészen bármi, de már valami.
Kérem a következőt!


----------



## Kijuma (2009 Január 30)

Szia Kijuma, Te merre jarsz??  Regen lattunk.[/QUOTE]

Szia Kedves vagy, hogy gondolsz rám Nem sokat voltam mostanában, összejöttek a dolgaim. Majd igyekszem jönni, nem maradhatok le az expedícióról! kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 31)

Kijuma írta:


> Szia Kijuma, Te merre jarsz??  Regen lattunk.


 
Szia Kedves vagy, hogy gondolsz rám Nem sokat voltam mostanában, összejöttek a dolgaim. Majd igyekszem jönni, nem maradhatok le az expedícióról! kiss[/quote]

 Nem am ! bar amilyen tempoban keszulodunk, nem hiszem, hogy lemaradunk.:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Január 31)

Abigel573 írta:


> Még nem egészen bármi, de már valami.
> Kérem a következőt!


 
Valami volt ?  A valami az volt, amikor elcsusztam a lepcso tetejen es gyakorlatilag leszankoztam 15 lepcsot, - ki a jardara es az utra.. persze szanko nelkul . Ha barki azt mondja , hogy a rajzfilmfigurak elete konnyu, az hazudik !!...mondjuk vicces, csak fajdalmas :mrgreen:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=jVkNRDsmYOI&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 31)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Valami volt ?  A valami az volt, amikor elcsusztam a lepcso tetejen es gyakorlatilag leszankoztam 15 lepcsot, - ki a jardara es az utra.. persze szanko nelkul . Ha barki azt mondja , hogy a rajzfilmfigurak elete konnyu, az hazudik !!...mondjuk vicces, csak fajdalmas :mrgreen:
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=jVkNRDsmYOI&feature=related


Ilyeneket ne műveljél. Hasonlókat se.
Tessék beszereltetni egy kandallót a társalgóba és reggel felhinteni a lépcsőt a hamujával. Tuttira nem fog csúszni!
A kinti jegeces lécsőre gondoltam, nem a bentire!:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 1)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ilyeneket ne műveljél. Hasonlókat se.
> Tessék beszereltetni egy kandallót a társalgóba és reggel felhinteni a lépcsőt a hamujával. Tuttira nem fog csúszni!
> A kinti jegeces lécsőre gondoltam, nem a bentire!:mrgreen:


 
Nem terveztem  . Egyszer a kisfoldalatti lepcsojen mutattam be hasonlot, de akkor egy torta is volt a kezemben es hason :mrgreen: . Mit mondjak egyszeruen csak jo vagyok ebben.:mrgreen: Bar az egy csoda, hogy meg elek.
A hamu otlet az jo, hordani kellene magammal a taskamban.. es a megmaradt hamuba sutok pogacsat a hosszu utra.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Február 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem terveztem  . Egyszer a kisfoldalatti lepcsojen mutattam be hasonlot, de akkor egy torta is volt a kezemben es hason :mrgreen: . Mit mondjak egyszeruen csak jo vagyok ebben.:mrgreen: Bar az egy csoda, hogy meg elek.
> A hamu otlet az jo, hordani kellene magammal a taskamban.. es a megmaradt hamuba sutok pogacsat a hosszu utra.


Wow Gyöngyi!kiss
Pogácsa jöhet, minden mennyiségben, a robotokat még nem sikerült ehető pogácsa sütésére beprogramoznom, az ügyi mindenes meg nem ér rá a sok szerelni való miatt.
Az jó, ha már tudod, miben vagy jó, én még keresem.:mrgreen:
És a tortával mi lett?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 2)

Csak mondom, az én kedvenc tortám.......................Csatolás megtekintése 243123

Találjátok ki. 

A földalatti lépcsőjén majd leviszem.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 2)

De Alberth vajon milyen tortát szeret ? 


Ez az utazás szempontjából döntő lehet.


----------



## Kijuma (2009 Február 2)

Ray2 írta:


> De Alberth vajon milyen tortát szeret ?
> 
> 
> Ez az utazás szempontjából döntő lehet.



Alberth olyan dobostortás fajta...szerintem


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Wow Gyöngyi!kiss
> Pogácsa jöhet, minden mennyiségben, a robotokat még nem sikerült ehető pogácsa sütésére beprogramoznom, az ügyi mindenes meg nem ér rá a sok szerelni való miatt.
> Az jó, ha már tudod, miben vagy jó, én még keresem.:mrgreen:
> És a tortával mi lett?


 
A tortanak kutya baja sem lett. Dobozban volt, szepen atkotve. Nem estem a fejemre, hogy elengedjem az egyetlen dolgot amibe kapaszkodhatok... a sapkam viszont lerepult. Be az ajto ele. Egy ferfi kijott es nezte az eget, hogy honnan repult a sapka? 
Tehat fekudtem hason a lepcson, fejjel lefele es a egyik kezembe a torta a masikkal pedig jelentkeztem, hogy a sapka az enyem !!.. Persze rendes volt, mert felsegitett. Igaz, hogy kozben egyfolytaban rohogott.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 3)

Ray2 írta:


> Csak mondom, az én kedvenc tortám.......................Csatolás megtekintése 243123
> 
> Találjátok ki.
> 
> A földalatti lépcsőjén majd leviszem.


 
Turo torta?? Imadom.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Február 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A tortanak kutya baja sem lett. Dobozban volt, szepen atkotve. Nem estem a fejemre, hogy elengedjem az egyetlen dolgot amibe kapaszkodhatok... a sapkam viszont lerepult. Be az ajto ele. Egy ferfi kijott es nezte az eget, hogy honnan repult a sapka?
> Tehat fekudtem hason a lepcson, fejjel lefele es a egyik kezembe a torta a masikkal pedig jelentkeztem, hogy a sapka az enyem !!.. Persze rendes volt, mert felsegitett. Igaz, hogy kozben egyfolytaban rohogott.


És mi volt utána? Minden szót harapófogóval kell előráncigálnom?
Megköszönted szépen, hogy felsegített, vagy behúztál neki egy bal csapottat, mert kiröhögött?:555:
Esetleg közösen megettétek az épen maradt tortát...:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 3)

Na tessék, torta! Nekem kedvencem a fekete-erdő torta. Ki ismeri? Tuti, hogy megvéd a fekete-erők ellen. Úgy hallottam, hogy a Marson sok a kísértetkastély. Az ottani angolok házai tele vannak rémtörténetekkel és poltergeist-jelenségekkel. A marsi magyarok viszont félnek a marsonkívüliektől. Ezért azonnal tüzelnek minden expedíciósra. De minket fél szavakból is megértenek.
Na me.. al.. ni! Jó éj...kát!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A tortanak kutya baja sem lett. Dobozban volt, szepen atkotve. Nem estem a fejemre, hogy elengedjem az egyetlen dolgot amibe kapaszkodhatok... a sapkam viszont lerepult. Be az ajto ele. Egy ferfi kijott es nezte az eget, hogy honnan repult a sapka?
> Tehat fekudtem hason a lepcson, fejjel lefele es a egyik kezembe a torta a masikkal pedig jelentkeztem, hogy a sapka az enyem !!.. Persze rendes volt, mert felsegitett. Igaz, hogy kozben egyfolytaban rohogott.



Jó hogy mondod . 

Majdnem cihés lettem miatta. 

Már kezdtem tuntetni a földalattinál, Mentsük meg a tortát c. tábláva'


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 4)

*Űrkutatás történet. II.*



Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 239009Csatolás megtekintése 239010
> 
> Vajon ki az a jóvágású ember a pionyírok között?
> 
> Az orosz űrprogram következő epizódja: Gagarin



Találgatások Gagarin haláláról 

 

 






Új elmélettel állt elő az orosz Komszomolszkaja Pravda az első űrhajós, Jurirj Gagarin haláláról. A Szovjetunió hőse 40 évvel ezelőtt zuhant le egy vadászgéppel. Az eset számtalan elméletet szült az évek során.
Voltak, akik úgy vélték az akkori vezető, Leonyid Brezsnyev ölette meg irigységből, de akadnak egészen szélsőséges teóriák is, mely szerint az idegenek álltak bosszút az űrhajózás úttörőjén.
Az orosz napilap szerint a valódi bűnös egy banális műszaki hiba és a kényszerleszálláskor alkalmazott túlzottan gyors ereszkedés kombinációja lehet. A Komszomolszkaja Pravda az 1968-as eset vizsgálóbizottságának egyik tagjának szavaira hivatkozik.
Gagarin 34 éves korában, 1968. március 27-én halt meg, mindössze hét évvel történelmi űrrepülése után. A kozmonauta egy MIG-15-ös vadászgéppel végzett próbarepülést, a gép roncsait Moszkvától 190 kilométerre találták meg. A baleset vizsgálatainak eredményeit soha nem tették közzé.
A vizsgálat lefolytatásában részt vett egykori repülőmérnök, Igor Kuznyecov elmondása szerint a sugárhajtású gép kabinja nem volt hermetikusan lezárva, ezért Gagarin és másodpilótája, Vlagyimir Szerjogin kénytelen volt kényszerleszállást megkísérelni. A pilótapáros a szabályokat követve ereszkedett körülbelül 4000 méterről 2000 méterre, a magasságcsökkenés azonban túlságosan nagy volt, ennek következtében a pilóták feltehetőleg elvesztették az eszméletüket, ami a gép lezuhanásához vezetett, állítja Kuznyecov.
Haláluk mindenesetre mindaddig rejtély marad, amíg a kormány véget nem vet a titkolózásnak. A Kreml 2005-ben is elutasította az újságírók és mérnökök azon kérését, hogy nyissák meg az aktákat számukra. Gagarin halálának 40. évfordulóján a vizsgálatot lefolytató kutatóintézet, melynek raktárában lezárt fémkonténerekben ott pihennek a vadászgép maradványai, úgy nyilatkozott az Interfax hírügynökségnek, hogy "nincs szükség" újabb vizsgálatra a repülőgép szerencsétlenség ügyében.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 4)

*Megfejtik az antik ősszámítógépet*

Lassan kiderülnek a Görögország partjainál több mint száz éve talált mechanikus számoló szerkezet titkai. Ha igaz, amit sejtenek róla, a 2400 éves Antikythera Mechanizmus átírhatja a csillagászat és a matematika eddig elfogadott történetét.

Brit és görög kutatók a jelek szerint rövidesen megfejtik az Antikythera Mechanizmus néven ismert titokzatos ókori szerkezet titkait. Az óraműre hasonlító felépítésű szerkezetet búvárok hozták a felszínre 1901-ben, a görög Antikythera sziget közelében.




*Elolvasták a leírást*

A kutatóknak modern eljárásokkal, köztük mágneses tomográfiával sikerült az elmúlt hetekben elolvasni a szerkezet fogaskerekeibe vésett használati útmutatót.
"Immár bizonyos, hogy a következő hónapokban nyilvánosságra kerülő ismereteink alapján át kell írni a matematika és a csillagászat történetének nagy részét" - idézte az APA hírügynökség a kutatócsoport görög tagja, Xenophon Moussas szavait.
A különös szerkezet az időszámításunk előtti negyedik évszázadból származik, és a feltételezések szerint Rodosz szigetén a csillagász Poszeidoniusz építette. A kutatók a munkájuk fejleményeiről az interneten [1] számolnak be.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 4)

Csatolás megtekintése 243889

A leletet 2006-ban röntgen-felvételi technikával vizsgálva kiderítették, hogy több mint 30 fogaskerékből és tárcsából áll, bevésett ógörög betűkkel és csillagászati jelekkel. Az új felfedezés - amelyről a Nature című tudományos folyóiratban jelent meg tanulmány, azt teszi ehhez hozzá, hogy a szerkezet az ógörög olimpiai játékok naptárául is szolgált. A tudósok erre utaló feliratokat fedeztek fel a fogaskerekeken.




Az ókori görögöknél az olimpiai játékok nem 4 évenként voltak, hanem minden évben, de úgy, hogy 4 különböző játéksorozat váltotta egymást a 4 éves ciklus minden évében. 




Az Antikytherai Szerkezetet földközi-tengeri görög szivacshalászok találták 1901-ben Antikythera szigete közelében, egy időszámításunk kezdete előtti római kereskedelmi hajó roncsában. Ehhez fogható bonyolult fogaskerekes óraművet csak több mint ezer évvel később állítottak elő Európában. Azonban a Kréta közelében elhelyezkedő Antikythera szigeténél a tenger fenekén eltöltött két évezred igencsak megviselte a szerkezetet. 1901-ben bukkantak rá szivacshalászok egy római hajóroncsban, ahonnan számos görög műtárgyat hoztak a felszínre. A mechanizmusból 82 töredék került elő, köztük 30 fogazott kerekének maradványai. A leletek mind egy athéni múzeumba kerültek, a mechanizmus jelentőségét azonban jó ideig senki sem ismerte fel, míg egy brit régész el nem kezdte vizsgálni, felfedezve benne az óraműhöz hasonló szerkezetet, amihez hasonlót csak majd' másfél évezreddel később alkotott az emberiség. 

.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 4)

Abigel573 írta:


> És mi volt utána? Minden szót harapófogóval kell előráncigálnom?
> Megköszönted szépen, hogy felsegített, vagy behúztál neki egy bal csapottat, mert kiröhögött?:555:
> Esetleg közösen megettétek az épen maradt tortát...:mrgreen:


 

Nem a NeverEnding Story volt. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khTntOxX-k&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Február 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem a NeverEnding Story volt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khTntOxX-k&feature=related


All right.
Megfújom a visszavonuló jelet a tülkömön.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 4)

*Álmodsz-e róla?*



 

 Álmodsz-e róla, mondd? 
Eljár-e hozzád olyan suhanó, 
Nesztelen léptekkel, mint életében? 
Érzed-e édességét közelének?
Barna haját, fájdalmas-nagy vadgesztenye-szemét, 
Lélek-kitágította pupilláját,
Lezárt ajkát, a keskenyvonalút,
Mely hallgatni, jaj, régen megtanult, 
Jaj, szinte oly jól, mint a koporsóban: 
Haját, szemét, arcát, ajkát, alakját 
Álmodban látod-e?
S azt a nehány apró, keserű ráncot, 
Miket az elfojtott betegség,
S övéiért örök aggodalom 
Olyan korán szántogatott
Vonásainak finom földjébe mélyen, mélyen? 
Hát ritka mosolygását látod-e?
S még ritkább nevetését,
Mely, ha kibuggyant, mindíg könny buggyant vele, 
Mintha mondaná: Nevetés közben is fáj a szív -? 
Álmodsz-e róla, mondd? 
Álmodnod kellene.
Hiszen vele élted az életed. 
Feleséged volt, életed fele. 
S szeretted,
Szeretted százszor erősebben nálam. 
Mert bírtad, s merted életedhez kötni 
Életét, ahogy férfimódra kell.
S boldog voltál, és boldog volt veled - - ... 
Vagy - én szerettem jobban mégis, én,
Aki nem mertem karjaimba vonni, 
Mert tudtam: nem lehetek semmije, 
Álmok szőnyegét teregethetem csak 
Szegény, megfáradt lábai elé? 
Álmodj róla! 
Álmodnod kellene!
Éltél hiszen annyit a közelében! 
Lényének ezer apró részletét 
Ismerted, mely nekem rejtve maradt. 
Tudtál ezer nem-sejtett édességet
S lelke rejtett, pókhálós zugait,
Hol mégis őszi napfény bujdosott 
S a pókfonálon csillogott a harmat 
S ezüstrezgéssel reszketett a dér:
Te tudhattad talán csak - egymagad. 
Mit ismertem én? Pár nagy vonalat. 
Vajjon e pár vonal volt lényege? 
Nekem freskó volt - neked mozaik. 
Álmaidban még összerakhatod.
Álmodj hát, rettentőn kifosztott ember! 
Gazdagok lehetnek az álmaid!
Az álmaidban még gazdag lehetsz! 
Láttad annyi drága hétköznapon,
S jóban-rosszban oly bensőségesen
Osztozkodtál vele...
Osztoztam én is, ó igaz,
De csak kivételes nagy ünnepen.
Nem bírtam, nem mertem és nem akartam
A két karomba zárni.
Féltettem összhangját a szíveinknek,
Féltettem őt az élet vad kezétől,
S féltettem kényes, önző magamat.
Elengedtem hát, hogy megőrizhessem,
Mint pók a fonalat -:
Helyette - róla szőtt álmaimat!
Álmodsz-e róla, mondd?
Én, amíg bús fölénnyel
És képzelt diadallal
Csak hagytam peregni az életet -
Álmodtam róla szakadatlanul
Tündéri szépeket.
S kiálmodtam magam.
És most nincsenek többé álmaim.
Se nappal nincsenek, se éjjelente.
Mit nem adnék pedig,
Ha láthatnám egyetlenegyszer bár!
Érezném édességét közelének!
Barna haját, vadgesztenye-szemét,
Mellyel most játsznak őszi angyalok -
Lélek-kitágította pupilláját,
Egy-egy barázdát arca drága földjén,
Egy mosolyát, ha láthatnám! - Egy könnyét
Ha érezném forrón kezemre hullni!
Aggódnánk együtt és nevetnénk együtt,
S fájna szívünk nevetés közben is!
Álmodtam róla egész életemben, 
Kiálmodtam lelkemet, magamat.
S álmaimban most meg nem látogat 
Soha, soha!
Álmodsz-e róla, mondd?
Mert ha álmodsz, hiába veszteséged: 
Kettőnk közül Te vagy a boldogabb!


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 4)

Abigel573 írta:


> All right.
> Megfújom a visszavonuló jelet a tülkömön.


Azért a jó öreg Konrád császárnak is odacsaphatsz egyet a kobakjára. Te leszel Gyöngyi, aki bár a Lehel piacon lehelhet, de még sem lehet Lehel. Na Bulcsú-zom tőletek mára....






Megyek a Hortobágyra, szerzek egy magyarszürke-szarvat. A Marsra kürt nélkül nem mehetünk! Alberth kürtje elkészül majd, mint a Luca széke.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Február 4)

alberth írta:


> Azért a jó öreg Konrád császárnak is odacsaphatsz egyet a kobakjára. Te leszel Gyöngyi, aki bár a Lehel piacon lehelhet, de még sem lehet Lehel. Na Bulcsú-zom tőletek mára....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Én mint Gyöngyi?
Hát szerintem Gyöngyi az Gyöngyi, én nemigen tudnám pótolni.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 6)

Tulok nem jó? 

Vannak ám tulkok keresni sem kell különösebben. 

Ott vannak a parlamentben.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Február 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Tulok nem jó?
> 
> Vannak ám tulkok keresni sem kell különösebben.
> 
> Ott vannak a parlamentben.


Tulok? Én nem lennék jó?


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 6)

Magyar régészek szenzációs leletre bukkantak egy ásatás alkalmával. Őskori ébresztőóra. Eddig az volt a feltételezés, hogy a múlt században homokórát, vagy napórát használtunk. De laboratóriumi kísérletekkel és lézeres röntgenkezeléssel bebizonyítátták, hogy ennek az órának szerkezete van. Sőt még csörögni is tud. A régészek saját fülükkel hallották. A múlt század magyar embere már ilyen technikai szinten volt. Világszenzáció, nagy meglepetés!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 7)

....es egy kalapacsot nem talaltak mellette?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 247504Csatolás megtekintése 247505Csatolás megtekintése 247511


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 247515 Ansaldo mellett.

Csatolás megtekintése 247516


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 247526

Csatolás megtekintése 247527

Csatolás megtekintése 247528

Régi képek.


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 11)

Egy foto ifjuh-koroból. Egy huszárkarambol után helyszínelünk modellezett marsi terepen. Ez még Ferencz Jóska alatt volt, ha jól emlékszem.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 12)

Most Feri, vagy Józsi ?


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 13)

Ray2 írta:


> Most Feri, vagy Józsi ?


Mind a kettő szerintem, úgy mint én Alberth Stephanus őkegyelmessége a császári fennség! :mrgreen::mrgreen:







Uralkodók egymás között. /történelmi pillanat!/


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)




----------



## alberth (2009 Február 14)

Ezek fatörzsek vagy mozaik? Kedves Gyöngyi!
Avagy Pompei pusztulása előtti vagy utáni freskógyűjtemény?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 14)

alberth írta:


> Ezek fatörzsek vagy mozaik? Kedves Gyöngyi!
> Avagy Pompei pusztulása előtti vagy utáni freskógyűjtemény?


 

Na ez az, Cpt.Alberth, ...mik ezek? A repulorol csinaltam hazafele. Csak azt tudom, hogy az utolso kepen mi az a fekete a kep aljan, ....a zablak..


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 14)

Azok a fránya ufósok elraboltak téged! Ezek a képek nem repülőgépről, hanem ufóról és nem a földről, hanem egy idegen bolygóról származnak. Látod, elárulja őket a sok gabonakör. Ha kell egy jó pszichológus, aki a IV. típusú találkozások emlékeit a tudattalattidból felszínre hozza, akkor hívjál. Nagy hipnotizőr vagyok ám!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 15)

alberth írta:


> Azok a fránya ufósok elraboltak téged! Ezek a képek nem repülőgépről, hanem ufóról és nem a földről, hanem egy idegen bolygóról származnak. Látod, elárulja őket a sok gabonakör. Ha kell egy jó pszichológus, aki a IV. típusú találkozások emlékeit a tudattalattidból felszínre hozza, akkor hívjál. Nagy hipnotizőr vagyok ám!


 
Talan van mas magyarazat is a kepekre Cpt.,  
... de hamar az ufosoknal tartunk.... mondtam mar nekik, hogy pucoljak meg az ablakokat a zurhajon, de nem..!  osszefogdossak(?) a csokis(?) kezukkel(?) es ezert van most egy maszatos kepem a horizontrol. Egyebkent ott a holdnal kell balra fordulni a " gabona" korokhoz es stb.-k-hez.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 15)

Most megyek megnezem a holdat kozelebbrol . Remelem nem talalkozunk ludakkal 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjpve1LoqiE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE7lgU-9cOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HUoZ7Xauh8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbpQQVroYmI


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Talan van mas magyarazat is a kepekre Cpt.,
> ... de hamar az ufosoknal tartunk.... mondtam mar nekik, hogy pucoljak meg az ablakokat a zurhajon, de nem..!  osszefogdossak(?) a csokis(?) kezukkel(?) es ezert van most egy maszatos kepem a horizontrol. Egyebkent ott a holdnal kell balra fordulni a " gabona" korokhoz es stb.-k-hez.


Fölöttünk húztak el a vadlibák a minap ék alakban. Tudod, mekkora gágogás hallatszik az égből. Még Nils Holgerson is leintegetett nekem. Dobtam fel neki egy kis dianás cukorkát, mert szédül a magasban. A Hold mellett szoktam én is elkanyarodni, ha este csajozni járok az űrbe. Ott lehet nyugodtan romantikázni...


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 17)

,,Járom az utam, a marsi köves utam..."

Itt fogunk leszállni, ahol a magyar zászlónk lobog. A marsi magyarok kitűzték, hogy lássuk a célt. Várnak finom tejfölös töltöttkáposztával. Ott a hegy csúcsán van Drégelypalánk vára. Sajnos, a metro még nincs készen, így bukdoshatunk egy keveset. Mindenki hozzon magával shool-papucsot, az jól tartja a lúdtalpunkat!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Február 19)

alberth írta:


> Azok a fránya ufósok elraboltak téged! Ezek a képek nem repülőgépről, hanem ufóról és nem a földről, hanem egy idegen bolygóról származnak. Látod, elárulja őket a sok gabonakör. Ha kell egy jó pszichológus, aki a IV. típusú találkozások emlékeit a tudattalattidból felszínre hozza, akkor hívjál. Nagy hipnotizőr vagyok ám!


Azok a pufókok nem tudnák elrabolni az összes adóemelőt?


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 24)

Ez a p/ufós/ marslakó hazáig kergetett. Olyan félelmetes :mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 26)

zenebona86 írta:


> Kedves Moderátor!
> 
> Bejelentkeztem a CANADAHUN.COM weboldalra hogy letölthessek egy két zenét.
> 
> ...


 

A szabalyzat szerint, eloszor kell 20 nagyon okos hozzaszolas  es utana johet csak a zenebona, Zenebona86


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Február 26)

*pufók*

Szia

Köszönöm a választ.

Előszőr azt hittem amikor megnéztem a /p/ufó/s képet ő a Pa-dö-dő egyik tagja más szinben, de tévedtem.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 27)

zenebona86 írta:


> Szia
> 
> Köszönöm a választ.
> 
> Előszőr azt hittem amikor megnéztem a /p/ufó/s képet ő a Pa-dö-dő egyik tagja más szinben, de tévedtem.


 
En nem tudom leirni, hogy Pa-do-do, csak Pa-do-do....nincs o betum, csak o betum. Na de hol kesik a zenebona?? Feltolteni lehet, csak letolteni nem  es minden feltoltes egy hozzaszolasnak szamit ( ha egyenkent teszed persze)


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Február 28)

Köszönöm.

Azt hittem amikor előszőr megnéztem az ufó képet: hogy ez az Pa-dö-dő egyik tagja csak más ruhában, de tévedtem.

tévedni emberi dolog. 

nem baj ha ezt a hozzászólást akár vicként is szánom?.


----------



## alberth (2009 Február 28)

A Marson mindenki gyorsan hízik, így óvatosan kell odautaznunk. Mindenki hozzon magával az expedícióra XXXLLL-es méretű ruhákat, mert hamarosan nem megy rá a sajátja!






Egy marsi nádszálkisasszony fotója, ő csak a fal mellett van, vagy fal is?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 28)

El fog tartani egy ideig Cpt. amig a XXXLLL-es egyenruhakat megkotod. Talan a p/ufos/ marslakós egyenruha megis elonyosebb..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Február 28)

zenebona86 írta:


> Köszönöm.
> 
> Azt hittem amikor előszőr megnéztem az ufó képet: hogy ez az Pa-dö-dő egyik tagja csak más ruhában, de tévedtem.
> 
> ...


 

Ertem en, hogy vicc volt, de en eddig csak az egyik Pa-do-dot lattam es azt sem tudom pontosan, hogy mit csinalnak a Pa-do-doek? 
Marslakok? 

Addig is csinaljuk mar valami zajt mig ez kiderul 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMBlMMGxfpw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urBbHrJnSmE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR5Qo4Pnc94


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 1)

A p/ufós/ marslakóruha lesz az igazi, mert igazodik az alakunkhoz és el lehet benne vegyülni a P/ufo/ sok között. Egyébként itt ma Magyarországon nagy az invázió, tele vagyunk p/ufósokkal/, talán a Marsról vannak itt inkognitóban?
Nekem a Pa-dö-dö is gyanús...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 1)

alberth írta:


> A p/ufós/ marslakóruha lesz az igazi, mert igazodik az alakunkhoz és el lehet benne vegyülni a P/ufo/ sok között. Egyébként itt ma Magyarországon nagy az invázió, tele vagyunk p/ufósokkal/, talán a Marsról vannak itt inkognitóban?
> Nekem a Pa-dö-dö is gyanús...


 
 Na most nem tudom melyik Pa-do-dot lattam.Azt hiszem a hemuvegest.. Azt viszont elore megmondom, hogy nem fogom kopaszra nyiratni a fejem...


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Na most nem tudom melyik Pa-do-dot lattam.Azt hiszem a hemuvegest.. Azt viszont elore megmondom, hogy nem fogom kopaszra nyiratni a fejem...


 
A szemüveges egyébként Lang Györgyi névre hallgat.
A másik neve Falusi Mariann. Sajnos Györgyi mostanában tolókocsira van kárhoztatva. Valami betegségben szenvedhet. Csak nem részletezte a sajtó. Íme egy kis p/ufós/ összefoglaló:









Lang Györgyi egy régebbi képe /hátul!/ Így vigyázz a vonalaidra majd a Marson, kedves Gyöngyi! 

Megalakulás dátuma: 1988
Műfaj: Pop, Dance, Sláger -Stílus: pop, dance
Tagok: Falusi Mariann ( Tánc, Szövegírás, Ének ) Lang Györgyi ( Szövegírás, tánc, ének )
Két vidám személyiség, Lang Györgyi és Falusi Mariann alapította meg a duót 1988-ban. A két színésznő A rémségek kicsiny boltja című musicalban szerepelt együtt és összebarátkoztak. Nem fontos, hogy hány évesek. Állításuk szerint nekik nincs koruk. 1988-ban léptek fel együtt először az Interpop Fesztiválon. Ennek a fesztiválnak köszönhetik népszerűségüket és első albumukat (Pa-Dö-Dő I.).


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 3)

Akkor eloszor talan a Pa-do-doeket kellene kiloni, hogy hogyan viselkednek a zurbe


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 3)

Ki a pufók.


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Akkor eloszor talan a Pa-do-doeket kellene kiloni, hogy hogyan viselkednek a zurbe


 
Itt éppen a háj-háj Szását éneklik a Pa-dö-dök, csak fülelni kell kicsit!
Pssszttt!


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 3)

Ray2 írta:


> Ki a pufók.


Az ufók akik a p/ufók/ gabonaköröket tapossák a földön. Maj mi es taposunk a Marson! 









Beszállás a Marsjárműbe, gabonakör taposás előtt.


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 3)

Na jó, most már elég volt az ürutazásból térjünk vissza a Földre.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 4)

zenebona86 írta:


> Na jó, most már elég volt az ürutazásból térjünk vissza a Földre.




DEhogy !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 4)

alberth írta:


> Itt éppen a háj-háj Szását éneklik a Pa-dö-dök, csak fülelni kell kicsit!
> Pssszttt!


 

Akkor a kiserlet sikerult a Pa-do-dok mukodnek a zurbe. Kit lovunk ki legkozelebb??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 4)

zenebona86 írta:


> Na jó, most már elég volt az ürutazásból térjünk vissza a Földre.


 
Talan nem olvastal vissza a temaba.
A Cpt. nem eloszor erkezett meg ehhez a celponthoz. Azt hiszem amikor Barbilandbe mentunk akkor is hasonlo tortent es meg par masik alkalommal. Talan mert a navigatorunk itt hagyott minket es most Abigel is eltunt.. igy a Cpt. csak ugy repked a sajat ...a sajat.. hat csak ugy  .....de mar regen feladtunk egy hirdetes, hogy psychiatert keresunk.


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 4)

Két választás lehetséges pillanatnyilag.
1. Zenebona86-ot felkérjük fedélzeti pszicholgusnak.
2. Jöhet Dr. Csernus hozzánk.






A nőkről írt most úgyis pszichológiai könyvet. Nem beszélve a tv-műsorának sikeréről.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 5)

alberth írta:


> Két választás lehetséges pillanatnyilag.
> 1. Zenebona86-ot felkérjük fedélzeti pszicholgusnak.
> 2. Jöhet Dr. Csernus hozzánk.
> 
> ...


 
Szerintem Zenebonat kerjuk fel fedélzeti pszichologusnak.....es probaljuk ki, hogy a Csernus doki a zurbe is bevallalja-e amit a nokrol irt..


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Március 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Talan nem olvastal vissza a temaba.
> A Cpt. nem eloszor erkezett meg ehhez a celponthoz. Azt hiszem amikor Barbilandbe mentunk akkor is hasonlo tortent es meg par masik alkalommal. Talan mert a navigatorunk itt hagyott minket es most Abigel is eltunt.. igy a Cpt. csak ugy repked a sajat ...a sajat.. hat csak ugy  .....de mar regen feladtunk egy hirdetes, hogy psychiatert keresunk.


Nem tűntem el...
Csak valahogy a pufók téma nekem nem hjumoros...
Talán a zinfluenza okozza, hogy elvesztettem a humorom.
Tessék, tessék. Itt a magas Labdacs, le lehet csapni, mint a legyet.
(tudni illik, hogy némely jóakaróm szerint nem veszthettem el azt, ami nem is volt az enyém)
http://maimagyarhumoristak.hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Március 5)

alberth írta:


> Két választás lehetséges pillanatnyilag.
> 1. Zenebona86-ot felkérjük fedélzeti pszicholgusnak.
> 2. Jöhet Dr. Csernus hozzánk.
> 
> ...


A Csernust ellenzem.:3:
A műsorának a sikere erősen kérdőjeles.
Győzike műsora is sikeres némely körökben, de azért a zűrhajóra nem engedném fel, még kitapétázná zebrabőrökkel.
A könyve... hát igen. Van aki tanítja, van aki csinálja.hu


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 6)

Hát persze!

... már mint a hangszerre gondoltatok hogy azt kell fedélzeti pszichológusnak :22::nobeer::butt::9:


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 6)

Nagyon szeretem a tárogatót hallgatni, mert a Marsi hosszú, forró nyáréjszakákon messzire száll bús hangja. Ettől helyreáll az agyam általában. Ezért kell egy pszichológus. Zenebona, hozzál egy tárogatót a fedélzetre, és egy tangóharmonikát is, mert szeretek csasztuskát táncolni a marsi nyírfácskák alatt... :smile:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 7)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nem tűntem el...
> Csak valahogy a pufók téma nekem nem hjumoros...
> Talán a zinfluenza okozza, hogy elvesztettem a humorom.
> Tessék, tessék. Itt a magas Labdacs, le lehet csapni, mint a legyet.
> ...


 
Biztos, hogy a zinfluenza.. Nekem a natha 
....hat igen a pufok tema... talan ha tobbet irunk, hamarabb lapozunk  
Azt hiszem a Dr. Csernus mar jelentkezett egyszer ...talan a Hofeherke korul??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 7)

*Lakható bolygókat keres a Kepler*
2009-03-04 15:01:59

A NASA asztrofizikai kutatórészlegének igazgatója szerint a Kepler űrszonda alapvetően megváltoztathatja az emberiségről alkotott képünket. A missziót pénteken indítja az űrkutatási hivatal.

A NASA Kepler missziója deklaráltan lakható, a Földhöz hasonló bolygókat keres a Tejúton. A tervek szerint pénteken állítják pályára a teleszkópot, amely – mint a NASA asztrofizikai részlegének igazgatója fogalmazott – alapvetően megváltoztatja az emberiségnek önmagáról kialakított képét.
Az űrkutatási hivatal közlése szerint a Kepler célja, hogy élhető bolygókat keressen elérhető távolságon belül és segítsen annak megbecsülésében, hány ilyen bolygó található az univerzumban. A NASA egy nappal elhalasztotta a szerkezet fellövését, miután a múlt héten közvetlenül a kilövés után veszítette el széndioxidmérésre tervezett űrszondáját.

http://www.nasa.gov/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpE0HirO_Hg

Persze a zurkutatast is mindenki mashogy csinalja...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRdvRRCCDiQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_J5rBxeTIk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYwH09bCFew


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Március 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Lakható bolygókat keres a Kepler*
> 2009-03-04 15:01:59
> 
> A NASA asztrofizikai kutatórészlegének igazgatója szerint a Kepler űrszonda alapvetően megváltoztathatja az emberiségről alkotott képünket. A missziót pénteken indítja az űrkutatási hivatal.
> ...


Hát nem is tudom... a végén még talál egy ugyanilyet, aztán vakarhatjuk a fejünket, hogy akkor most melyik is az igazi...
A hetvenes években némely városban annyira "hasonló" házakat hoztak össze panelből, hogy végül képeket kellett festeni az oldalukra, hogy a kisebb gyerekek (meg gondolom az idősebbek is) hazataláljanak.


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 7)

*Jupiter*





Sziasztok
ki ment a Jupiterre? Vagy volt-e valaki expedíción?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 7)

zenebona86 írta:


> Sziasztok
> ki ment a Jupiterre? Vagy volt-e valaki expedíción?


 

 Tavaly ilyenkor volt a Cpt. a Marson. Ugy emlekszem, hogy szamarhaton ment....Le is bukott, tele volt vele a sajto. Nem emlekszem, hogy atszamaragolt volna a Jupiterre.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 7)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hát nem is tudom... a végén még talál egy ugyanilyet, aztán vakarhatjuk a fejünket, hogy akkor most melyik is az igazi...
> A hetvenes években némely városban annyira "hasonló" házakat hoztak össze panelből, hogy végül képeket kellett festeni az oldalukra, hogy a kisebb gyerekek (meg gondolom az idősebbek is) hazataláljanak.


 

Errol ne feledkezzunk el mielott elindulunk.. nehogy valami idegen gumiszomaba kossunk ki es bolondnak nezzenek minket :mrgreen:.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVd07Oj3I7I


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 8)

*trainz*

Tik játszottatok már a TRAINZEL

Verziók: 1.1, 2004, 2006, TC, és a TRS2009-el? 

A legújabb a Trainzt ismeritek?

Ez nem ide való téma, de nem láttam játékkal foglalkozó topicot.


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 8)

Íme egy marskány! A csacsim úgy megijedt tőle a Marson tavaly, hogy azóta is csuklik. Azt mondja, hogy IÁ! A marsi sárkány ellen csak egy fegyver létezik: Nagyon nem szereti a zenét, azzal lehet elkergetni.
Én is elénekeltem neki a ,,Zöldre van a, zöldre van a rácsos kapu festve..." c. népdalt, ettől visszatolatott, aztán a ,,Virágéknál ég a világ..." pedig az agyára ment. Ettől elhúzott, mint a vadlibák ősszel.
Kell a fedélzetre egy nótafa, aki énektanár is egyben! A kórust ki szervezi meg?​


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 8)

Cél a Mars és kész.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 9)

alberth írta:


> Íme egy marskány! A csacsim úgy megijedt tőle a Marson tavaly, hogy azóta is csuklik. Azt mondja, hogy IÁ! A marsi sárkány ellen csak egy fegyver létezik: Nagyon nem szereti a zenét, azzal lehet elkergetni.
> Én is elénekeltem neki a ,,Zöldre van a, zöldre van a rácsos kapu festve..." c. népdalt, ettől visszatolatott, aztán a ,,Virágéknál ég a világ..." pedig az agyára ment. Ettől elhúzott, mint a vadlibák ősszel.​
> Kell a fedélzetre egy nótafa, aki énektanár is egyben! A kórust ki szervezi meg?​


 
 Nekem tetszik a marskany,...foleg a neve...:mrgreen: Notafa *es* enektanar?


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 9)

> Cél a Mars és kész.



Ő. Nem? 

erről jut eszembe valaki tegnap vett nekem egy Marsot meg kéne egyem.


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 9)

Mégse. mert elfogyott ... 


Mi az a Denevér a Marson?


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 9)

zenebona86 írta:


> Mégse. mert elfogyott ...
> 
> 
> Mi az a Denevér a Marson?


Ez nem hétfejű, hanem egyfejű marskány, mint Süsü...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 10)

alberth írta:


> Ez nem hétfejű, hanem egyfejű marskány, mint Süsü...



Bár állítólag lopott a zenéje, de nélküle egy fényévet sem.


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 11)

Akkor betanuljuk a Süsü-dalokat, valamint a Sevillai borbély c. operát, Beethoven IV. szimfóniáját és az Akácos út c. nótát. és irány a Mars!
Kinek van még javaslata?






Részletek: Rossini a Sevillai borbély c. operájából.


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 13)

Honnan szedtétek le a képet? Az őregnek macska bajsza van.


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 13)

Vagy is jó, én még nem hallottam


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 13)

Nekem van egy ötletem eljáratnánk a step táncot a Marson.


----------



## zenebona86 (2009 Március 13)

> Nekem van egy ötletem eljáratnánk a step táncot a Marson.



Nem jó.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 13)

Jó lenne az ,ha tudnék stepelni .

S jó estét a Gumiszobában is  Pattogjunk faltól-falig


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 15)

*Késő este van már,
Vár, a hűvös vetett ágy,
S két kis árva párna,
Csak egyiknek van gazdája.

A másik valakire várva,
Álmodozik, sóhajtozik, látva
Szomorú magány vár,
Ma éjjel is rája.

Ilyenkor eszébe jutnak,
Azok a szép napok
A forrón ölelő karok,
S a vágytól izzó sóhajok.

Hívja fáradt testem,
Gyere, én majd átölellek,
Taszítva, magányos lelkem,
Fázva kuporgok benne.*


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 15)

*Ti egyszerűen jobbak, szebbek,
az életre több a jogotok, de
attól még ugye próbálkozok,
mert lehet látni fogjátok a
fénykép hátterén, hogy volt
ott valaki, aki olyan is meg
más is mint én. 
Addig még élni kellene, igazodni télhez,
nyárhoz, fehérhez s feketéhez,
majd vöröshöz, ha összevérez
egy ismétlődő halál. 
Hamis minden szavam, mit a fájó
lélek talál vergődni az
ajkamon. Senki se vagyok,
de várom míg eljön az alkalom.*


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 16)

Sikerült fellőni egy újabb napelemet a nemzetközi állomásra.
Megint közelebb léptünk egy picit a NAGY utazáshoz.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 17)

Ray2 írta:


> Sikerült fellőni egy újabb napelemet a nemzetközi állomásra.
> Megint közelebb léptünk egy picit a NAGY utazáshoz.


 

 nekunk iss dolgoznunk kellene a zurhajon... egy picit  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYOcVUMhHZg


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhK1eXDAfgQ

Mi lehet az oka, hogy a mocsárból 50 év után előrángatott t34-es tank lövegtornyán ott virít a náci jel?

Akkor most egymás ellen harcoltak az oroszokkal, vagy nem?

Már azon sem csodálkoznék, ha kiderülne, ez sem volt úgy ahogy azt a történelem könyvben leírták. 

- Próbáltál már a sárban térdig besüllyedt csizmát kihúzni? Mekkora erő kellett ahhoz , hogy az a nagy vasdarabot kirántsák onnan?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 19)

Egyébként nem kell nekünk zűrhajót építeni. 
Szépen leírom ide, hogy menni akarunk és a jövőben, mondjuk 2300-ban valaki visszaolvas a fórumon, _(mert persze a fórum még akkor is itt lesz) _akkor már meglesz a tér-idő utazás és eljön értünk.

Na !:razz:

Szóval jövőbeli fórumtársunk, légyszíves gyere értünk a jövőből és vigyél el minket egy intergalaktikus tér-idő utazásra. 

Szóval én elküldtem a palackpostát, már csak ki kell várnunk, hogy elolvassák. Persze lehet hogy lesz egy kis csúszás, de türelmesnek kell lennünk, mert nincs a zsebemben egy zűrsikló amellyel elmehetnénk a Marsra. 

Jé, nómális vagyok ! 

A hangok iss ezt mongyák.hu ! :razz:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 20)

Ray2 írta:


> Egyébként nem kell nekünk zűrhajót építeni.
> Szépen leírom ide, hogy menni akarunk és a jövőben, mondjuk 2300-ban valaki visszaolvas a fórumon, _(mert persze a fórum még akkor is itt lesz) _akkor már meglesz a tér-idő utazás és eljön értünk.
> 
> Na !:razz:
> ...


 

Ezt nagyon jol kitalaltad. Az plane jo, hogy ilyen szepen leirtad, hogy menni akarunk. Akkor mostantol csak varnunk kell. Az sem baj ha lesz egy kis csuszas,  elobb-utobb ugyis nagyon ra fogunk erni.


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 20)

Pénzügyi világválság van! Akkor a Marson is inflációval számolhatunk? Ki az informált? Pedig már holnap indulhattunk volna. Most el kell halasztanunk, míg a recesszió tart. Az első konszolációs Zűrhajóval indulunk a Marsra! Obama addig rendet csinál... Küldök egy ceruzaelemet a zűrállomásra... Kell a kozmikus energia. 1,5 voltot tud!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ezt nagyon jol kitalaltad. Az plane jo, hogy ilyen szepen leirtad, hogy menni akarunk. Akkor mostantol csak varnunk kell. Az sem baj ha lesz egy kis csuszas,  elobb-utobb ugyis nagyon ra fogunk erni.



* Hol ? 
*


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 20)

alberth írta:


> Pénzügyi világválság van! Akkor a Marson is inflációval számolhatunk? Ki az informált? Pedig már holnap indulhattunk volna. Most el kell halasztanunk, míg a recesszió tart. Az első konszolációs Zűrhajóval indulunk a Marsra! Obama addig rendet csinál... Küldök egy ceruzaelemet a zűrállomásra... Kell a kozmikus energia. 1,5 voltot tud!



Jóva, ez issss valami . :razz:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 20)

Valahogyan fel kell hívni magunkra a jövőbeli fórumozók figyelmét !

Mindenki "hangosan" írjon. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDAoFdyycBE


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 20)

*Negyedik típusu találkozások:*

Ne gondoljuk azt , hogy csak úgy elvisznek minket a nagy jóba.
Az olyan problémás embereket akik alól kibukott a szocializmus, aztán kibukott alóluk a kapitalizmus is, nem lehet károsodás nélkul utaztatni a koninuum-ban. 
Engem éjszaka levittek, igaz egy kicsit visszafelé, hogy szokjam a tér-idő torzulást. 
Aki akarja bevonom a posztraumás tünetekbe: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NARrtTZlo&feature=related

*1956* Az nem volt valami jó évünk. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0R5ZBRwTOk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0R5ZBRwTOk&feature=related

Nem értettük a tankokból előmászó szovjet katonák miért hitték azt hogy a Szuez-i cstornánál vannak.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 20)

*Negyedik típusu találkozások:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rdnCneUrDY&feature=related

Magyar Szocialista Népköztársaság

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X_ZWNFJPnU&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 20)

*Negyedik típusu találkozások:*

*CCCP *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxhoh07tfWE&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 20)

*USA *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhNrqc6yvTU


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 21)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Ezt nagyon jol kitalaltad. Az plane jo, hogy ilyen szepen leirtad, hogy menni akarunk.:grin: Akkor mostantol csak varnunk kell. Az sem baj ha lesz egy kis csuszas,  elobb-utobb ugyis nagyon ra fogunk erni.:wink:_


Ray2 írta:


> * Hol ? *


 
Na ja, a "hol"kicsit zavarosabb mint a mikor...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pláne a valaha. kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 22)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Idézet:_
_Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 _
_Ezt nagyon jol kitalaltad. Az plane jo, hogy ilyen szepen leirtad, hogy menni akarunk.:grin: Akkor mostantol csak varnunk kell. Az sem baj ha lesz egy kis csuszas,  elobb-utobb ugyis nagyon ra fogunk erni.:wink:_

_Na ja, a "hol"kicsit zavarosabb mint a mikor..._




Ray2 írta:


> Pláne a valaha. kiss


 

Tulajdonkeppen mindegy a hol es a mikor is, a level megirva, elkuldve es csak varnunk kell. 
Birom, hogy a halhatatlansagot ilyen remekul megoldottad. :mrgreen: ...sinen vagyunk :mrgreen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JcFAE7Ls1U&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 22)

*


Ray2;1414997[/B írta:



]Valahogyan fel kell hívni magunkra a jövőbeli fórumozók figyelmét !

Mindenki "hangosan" írjon. 












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nU-W0zZHxk

Kattints a kibontásához...

*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 22)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beK9p6LW_Xg&feature=related :444:  :..:


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 22)

A Marsra addig nem mehetünk, amíg egy mobil-wc árát nem sikerül kigyűjteni.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 23)

*Negyedik típusu találkozások:*

Csatolás megtekintése 264326

Így néz ki a gyári zűrhajós WC.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 23)

*Az ORION űrhajó*

Csatolás megtekintése 264329 Itt a minta a koedukált legénységre. 

_Mario begerjed és videofonon viszkizni hívja. „A kabinjában van ital?” - kérdezi az felélénkült érdeklődéssel. „Hát hogyne, egy egész rekesszel!” - feleli a gyanútlan mérnök, mire Tamara kilép, hogy megírja feljelentését tiltott alkoholbirtoklásról. Aztán mégis inkább visszatér a hídra, nem titkolva felháborodását a legénység morális állapotán. Vitába keveredik McLane parancsnokkal egy (vizuálisan hóviharral jelképezett) mágneses űranomália kikerülése miatt._


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 23)

*Negyedik típusu találkozások:*

Vajon mit is ajánlhatok fel a 24. századi ük-ük-ük unokáknak, miért is lenne érdemes eljönni az egész csapatért. 

Mindenki tegye meg a felajánlásokat. 
Csatolás megtekintése 264335


Vagy bármi / akármi


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 24)

Ray2 írta:


> Vajon mit is ajánlhatok fel a 24. századi ük-ük-ük unokáknak, miért is lenne érdemes eljönni az egész csapatért.
> 
> Mindenki tegye meg a felajánlásokat.
> Csatolás megtekintése 264335
> ...


 

Ki mondta, hogy erdemes??  Az, hogy szepen kertuk Oket nem eleg?  ...talan vehetnek ugy minket mint egy "combo"


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 24)

Nem tudom hogy érdemes-e .


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 25)

Ray2 írta:


> Nem tudom hogy érdemes-e .


 

..Persze, hogy erdemes-e?? Ezittakerdes ...persze termesztes, hogy egy ilyen komoly befektetes elott ez felmerul benned. ....hat jo, felajanlom a kacsat...  az uk-uk-ukoknek.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ..Persze, hogy erdemes-e?? Ezittakerdes ...persze termesztes, hogy egy ilyen komoly befektetes elott ez felmerul benned. ....hat jo, felajanlom a kacsat...  az uk-uk-ukoknek.



Na jó de lehet hogy elteszem ezt a szépséget.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 26)

Ray2 írta:


> Na jó de lehet hogy elteszem ezt a szépséget.


 
 akkor lottek a kacsamnak..
Ez most mar eleg az egesz csapatnak a zintergalaktikus ter-ido utazásra.. vagy meg a masik kacsam is ramegy?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 26)

gyongyi54 írta:


> :d akkor lottek a kacsamnak..
> Ez most mar eleg az egesz csapatnak a zintergalaktikus ter-ido utazásra.. Vagy meg a masik kacsam is ramegy? :d



Mé? Van még? Klónoztad? 

A tilos.hu !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 27)

Ray2 írta:


> Mé? Van még? Klónoztad?
> 
> A tilos.hu !


 

Aha, a szallodaban klonoljak a kacsakat.   Hol vannak a tobbi klonok?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 27)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e95BAks898s&feature=related

A kolleganoim szerint a kolibrik hamarosan visszajonnek a varosba...

hmmm... mondhattak volna tavaly is  Ilyen etetot kell venni es cukros vizzel feltolteni...igy a kolibri azt hiszi, hogy virag


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 27)

*Casting the Mars.*

Én, mint madár mániás szívet melengető képnek látom ezt a kis repülőművészt.

Nálunk nem sokára kezdődik a rigók évszaka. ( Imádom )

A hajnal-hasadtával folyamatosan ordítanak befelé az ablakon.
Van olyan őrült, aki egész éjjel mondja, ő a legszebb fiúmadár.

Ma jártam Sárvár környékén, az aranyeső már sárgállik. 

Holnap itt 20' fok lesz. A mező is kezd mélyebb zöld lenni. 
Ez az én világom, bár szeretek télen is síelni, csúszkálni, nyáron pancsolni, ősszel szüretelni.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 27)

*Casting the Mars.*

Csatolás megtekintése 266438

Éljen Május 2.- is !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 28)

Ray2 írta:


> Én, mint madár mániás szívet melengető képnek látom ezt a kis repülőművészt.
> 
> Nálunk nem sokára kezdődik a rigók évszaka. ( Imádom )
> 
> ...


 
En is szeretem a rigokat. Ahol otthon laktunk sok rigo volt es valoban kora hajnalban keltek..
Ez egy jo nap a madarakrol beszelni, mert hetek ota szerettem volna csinalni egy kepet errol a kismadarrol. 
Amikor eloszor lattam nem volt nalam a kamera. Azota csak hallottam reggelenkent de nem lattam, hogy hol 
van es tegnap vegre osszejott...
Tehat a "Blue jay", ill. a Szajko. 






















Kar, hogy kicsit messze is volt es idom sem volt tul sok. ..es foleg tul sok minden van ezen a kameran a felerol gozom sincs , hogy mire jo.. ..pedig milyen szepen korbe-korbe forgolodott.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 28)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 266438
> 
> Éljen Május 2.- is !


 
:mrgreen: Akkor vissza az eredeti "mission"- hoz.

Eljen Majus 2-a. ISS!  Nem akarsz Miniszterelnok lenni?? .. nem muszaly, csak lehet, hogy lassan olyan snasz ha meg se kerdezik az embert..


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen: Akkor vissza az eredeti "mission"- hoz.
> 
> Eljen Majus 2-a. ISS!  Nem akarsz Miniszterelnok lenni?? .. nem muszaly, csak lehet, hogy lassan olyan snasz ha meg se kerdezik az embert..




De igen, !!!!!!!! elvállalnám a miniszterelnöki feladatokat. 
kizárólagosn kizáró ok lenne a parlamentben a folytatólagos mandátum.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

*Ha nincs Disney park: Játszunk vonatosdit :-(*

Csatolás megtekintése 266567
Csatolás megtekintése 266570
Csatolás megtekintése 266568
Csatolás megtekintése 266569


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 28)

Ray2 írta:


> De igen, !!!!!!!! elvállalnám a miniszterelnöki feladatokat.
> kizárólagosn kizáró ok lenne a parlamentben a folytatólagos mandátum.


 






 Szerintem jok az eselyeid, mert penzugyi szakembereket keresnek/tek.., kivel kellene egyeztetnunk? Hol van ilyenkor( ISS) a Cpt.??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 28)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 266567
> Csatolás megtekintése 266570
> Csatolás megtekintése 266568
> Csatolás megtekintése 266569


 

 Mi ez??


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Március 28)

abaphyWeera írta:


> ß íĺ ńěîňđ˙ íŕ âń˙ęčĺ âńĺ óáĺćäĺíč˙ ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó íĺ âĺđčëŕ óäŕ÷ŕ â đŕçíűĺ đčňóŕë âóäó ďđčâîđîňíűĺ ďîđ÷č, ďđĺćäĺ âńĺăî ęîăäŕ ęňî-ňî čç ďđîâčäöĺâ đŕńńęŕçűâŕë, ÷ňî íŕ ěîţ ęŕđěó ęîëäîâńęčěč ńčëŕěč íŕëîćĺíî ęŕęîĺ-ňî ďđîęë˙ňüĺ čëč âĺíĺö áĺçáđŕ÷č˙. Íî âîň ďîđ÷ŕ âóäóâńĺăî ňîëüęî ÷óňü áîëüřĺ ěĺń˙öŕ íŕçŕä ěű ń ďîäđóăîé đĺřčëč đŕäč číňĺđĺńŕ ďîéňč ę ęîëäóíüĺ. Ěĺí˙, ńîáńňâĺííîăî ăîâîđ˙ ďîňŕůčëč ę ăŕäŕëęĺ ďđîńňî äë˙ ěŕńńîâęč. ăŕäŕíčĺ âóäó×ňî ćĺ - ďđčęčíóëŕ ˙ - ďđčřĺë ěîé ÷ĺđĺä óçíŕňü ďđŕâäó î ňîě, ÷ňî ěĺí˙ ćäĺň. ďđčâîđîň âóäó
> Ęîăäŕ ćĺ íŕęîíĺö ěű ďđčáűëč ďî íóćíîěó íŕě ŕäđĺńó, áŕáóřęŕ íĺ îáđŕňčâ âíčěŕíč˙ íŕ ďîäđóăó, ńđŕçó ďîäîřëŕ ęî ěíĺ ń ňŕęčěč ńĺđüĺçíűěč ńëîâŕěč: "Îé, äî÷ĺíüęŕ, íĺ ćčňü ňĺáĺ áîëüřĺ ĺäčíîăî ěĺń˙öŕ íŕ çĺěëĺ...". Ęîíĺ÷íî ćĺ ęđîěĺ ďđîńňîé óëűáęč ó ěĺí˙ ýňî íč÷ĺăî íĺ ńěîăëî âűçâŕňü. Ŕ îíŕ ďđîäîëćčëŕ đŕçăîâîđ: ńĺęńóŕëüíűé ďđčâîđîň"Íŕëîćčëč íŕ ňĺá˙
> ńŕěîĺ ÷ňî ĺńňü íŕ ńâĺňĺ ň˙ćĺëîĺ ďđîęë˙ňüĺ - äóřĺíüęŕ ňâî˙ ňâî˙ óćĺ íŕ îäíó ďîëîâčíó ďî ňó ńňîđîíó... č ćčçíĺííűé đîä ńâîé ňű âîîáůĺ íĺ ńěîćĺřü ďđîäîëćčňü čç-çŕ ňîăî ćĺ...". Ďđŕâäó ăîâîđ˙, âđŕ÷č ěíĺ óćĺ áîëĺĺ 3 ëĺň íŕçŕä ďîâĺäŕëč î ňîě, ÷ňî ˙ íčęîăäŕ íĺ ńěîăó đîäčňü, îäíŕęî ęŕę âńĺ-ňŕęč ďđčâîđîň âóäó ęŕęčě îáđŕçîě îíŕ ěîăëŕ ýňî çíŕňü - âĺäü ˙ äĺđćŕëŕ ýňî â ňŕéíĺ č íč ęîěó, íč ěŕěĺ, íč ďŕďĺ, íč áëčçęčě ďîäđóăŕě ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó íĺ đŕńńęŕçŕëŕ î ńâîĺě áĺńďëîäčč.
> Ďîńëĺ ýňčő ńëîâ áŕáóřęŕ íŕřëŕ ęíčăó, ń íŕäďčńüţ "Ěŕăč˙ Âóäó", ďđîëčńňŕëŕ ĺ¸ č íĺîćčäŕííî äë˙ ěĺí˙ ńîâĺđřčëŕ ńňđŕííűé îáđ˙ä. Çŕňĺě çŕęëčíŕíč˙ âóäó îňâëĺęëŕńü îň ęíčăč č đŕńńęŕçŕëŕ, ÷ňî ďî ěíîăîâĺęîâîé ňđŕäčöčč ëó÷řĺ áű ńäĺëŕňü ďđčíîřĺíčĺ ćĺđňâű. ß ďđčęčíóâ âńĺ, đĺřčëŕ áűńňđî ďđĺęđŕňčňü ýňîň îáđ˙ä ęëóá âóäó č ěű ń ěîĺé ďîäđóăîé óřëč îň âĺůóíüč, íĺ äîâĺä˙ äî ëîăč÷ĺńęîăî çŕâĺđřĺíč˙ ńĺŕíń.
> ...



Ebben igazat adok neked!
köszi a linket és jobbulást neked!


----------



## misslaura (2009 Március 28)

Mondcsak Ray2 , te normalis vagy ? borzaszto ! hogylehet ijen kepeket feltenni ide ?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

abaphyWeera írta:


> ß íĺ ńěîňđ˙ íŕ âń˙ęčĺ âńĺ óáĺćäĺíč˙ ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó íĺ âĺđčëŕ óäŕ÷ŕ â đŕçíűĺ đčňóŕë âóäó ďđčâîđîňíűĺ ďîđ÷č, ďđĺćäĺ âńĺăî ęîăäŕ ęňî-ňî čç ďđîâčäöĺâ đŕńńęŕçűâŕë, ÷ňî íŕ ěîţ ęŕđěó ęîëäîâńęčěč ńčëŕěč íŕëîćĺíî ęŕęîĺ-ňî ďđîęë˙ňüĺ čëč âĺíĺö áĺçáđŕ÷č˙. Íî âîň ďîđ÷ŕ âóäóâńĺăî ňîëüęî ÷óňü áîëüřĺ ěĺń˙öŕ íŕçŕä ěű ń ďîäđóăîé đĺřčëč đŕäč číňĺđĺńŕ ďîéňč ę ęîëäóíüĺ. Ěĺí˙, ńîáńňâĺííîăî ăîâîđ˙ ďîňŕůčëč ę ăŕäŕëęĺ ďđîńňî äë˙ ěŕńńîâęč. ăŕäŕíčĺ âóäó×ňî ćĺ - ďđčęčíóëŕ ˙ - ďđčřĺë ěîé ÷ĺđĺä óçíŕňü ďđŕâäó î ňîě, ÷ňî ěĺí˙ ćäĺň. ďđčâîđîň âóäó
> Ęîăäŕ ćĺ íŕęîíĺö ěű ďđčáűëč ďî íóćíîěó íŕě ŕäđĺńó, áŕáóřęŕ íĺ îáđŕňčâ âíčěŕíč˙ íŕ ďîäđóăó, ńđŕçó ďîäîřëŕ ęî ěíĺ ń ňŕęčěč ńĺđüĺçíűěč ńëîâŕěč: "Îé, äî÷ĺíüęŕ, íĺ ćčňü ňĺáĺ áîëüřĺ ĺäčíîăî ěĺń˙öŕ íŕ çĺěëĺ...". Ęîíĺ÷íî ćĺ ęđîěĺ ďđîńňîé óëűáęč ó ěĺí˙ ýňî íč÷ĺăî íĺ ńěîăëî âűçâŕňü. Ŕ îíŕ ďđîäîëćčëŕ đŕçăîâîđ: ńĺęńóŕëüíűé ďđčâîđîň"Íŕëîćčëč íŕ ňĺá˙
> ńŕěîĺ ÷ňî ĺńňü íŕ ńâĺňĺ ň˙ćĺëîĺ ďđîęë˙ňüĺ - äóřĺíüęŕ ňâî˙ ňâî˙ óćĺ íŕ îäíó ďîëîâčíó ďî ňó ńňîđîíó... č ćčçíĺííűé đîä ńâîé ňű âîîáůĺ íĺ ńěîćĺřü ďđîäîëćčňü čç-çŕ ňîăî ćĺ...". Ďđŕâäó ăîâîđ˙, âđŕ÷č ěíĺ óćĺ áîëĺĺ 3 ëĺň íŕçŕä ďîâĺäŕëč î ňîě, ÷ňî ˙ íčęîăäŕ íĺ ńěîăó đîäčňü, îäíŕęî ęŕę âńĺ-ňŕęč ďđčâîđîň âóäó ęŕęčě îáđŕçîě îíŕ ěîăëŕ ýňî çíŕňü - âĺäü ˙ äĺđćŕëŕ ýňî â ňŕéíĺ č íč ęîěó, íč ěŕěĺ, íč ďŕďĺ, íč áëčçęčě ďîäđóăŕě ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó íĺ đŕńńęŕçŕëŕ î ńâîĺě áĺńďëîäčč.
> Ďîńëĺ ýňčő ńëîâ áŕáóřęŕ íŕřëŕ ęíčăó, ń íŕäďčńüţ "Ěŕăč˙ Âóäó", ďđîëčńňŕëŕ ĺ¸ č íĺîćčäŕííî äë˙ ěĺí˙ ńîâĺđřčëŕ ńňđŕííűé îáđ˙ä. Çŕňĺě çŕęëčíŕíč˙ âóäó îňâëĺęëŕńü îň ęíčăč č đŕńńęŕçŕëŕ, ÷ňî ďî ěíîăîâĺęîâîé ňđŕäčöčč ëó÷řĺ áű ńäĺëŕňü ďđčíîřĺíčĺ ćĺđňâű. ß ďđčęčíóâ âńĺ, đĺřčëŕ áűńňđî ďđĺęđŕňčňü ýňîň îáđ˙ä ęëóá âóäó č ěű ń ěîĺé ďîäđóăîé óřëč îň âĺůóíüč, íĺ äîâĺä˙ äî ëîăč÷ĺńęîăî çŕâĺđřĺíč˙ ńĺŕíń.
> ...



Ühm.

Ha ez egy üzenet a jövőből akkor csak annyit fogtam fel , mint a légy az üvegablak előtt.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mi ez??



Szerintem Orosz fiatalok szórakoznak.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

misslaura írta:


> Mondcsak Ray2 , te normalis vagy ? borzaszto ! hogylehet ijen kepeket feltenni ide ?



Nem, nem tartom magam normálisnak. Ez egy Gumiszoma ! 

- Meg kell jegyeznem, nem értem a felháborodásod okát. Fejtsd ki bővebben, min háborodtál fel annyira, hogy minden alapvető illemszabályt mellőzve csak kritizálsz?- :4:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

abaphyWeera írta:


> ß íĺ ńěîňđ˙ íŕ âń˙ęčĺ âńĺ óáĺćäĺíč˙ ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó íĺ âĺđčëŕ óäŕ÷ŕ â đŕçíűĺ đčňóŕë âóäó ďđčâîđîňíűĺ ďîđ÷č, ďđĺćäĺ âńĺăî ęîăäŕ ęňî-ňî čç ďđîâčäöĺâ đŕńńęŕçűâŕë, ÷ňî íŕ ěîţ ęŕđěó ęîëäîâńęčěč ńčëŕěč íŕëîćĺíî ęŕęîĺ-ňî ďđîęë˙ňüĺ čëč âĺíĺö áĺçáđŕ÷č˙. Íî âîň ďîđ÷ŕ âóäóâńĺăî ňîëüęî ÷óňü áîëüřĺ ěĺń˙öŕ íŕçŕä ěű ń ďîäđóăîé đĺřčëč đŕäč číňĺđĺńŕ ďîéňč ę ęîëäóíüĺ. Ěĺí˙, ńîáńňâĺííîăî ăîâîđ˙ ďîňŕůčëč ę ăŕäŕëęĺ ďđîńňî äë˙ ěŕńńîâęč. ăŕäŕíčĺ âóäó×ňî ćĺ - ďđčęčíóëŕ ˙ - ďđčřĺë ěîé ÷ĺđĺä óçíŕňü ďđŕâäó î ňîě, ÷ňî ěĺí˙ ćäĺň. ďđčâîđîň âóäó
> Ęîăäŕ ćĺ íŕęîíĺö ěű ďđčáűëč ďî íóćíîěó íŕě ŕäđĺńó, áŕáóřęŕ íĺ îáđŕňčâ âíčěŕíč˙ íŕ ďîäđóăó, ńđŕçó ďîäîřëŕ ęî ěíĺ ń ňŕęčěč ńĺđüĺçíűěč ńëîâŕěč: "Îé, äî÷ĺíüęŕ, íĺ ćčňü ňĺáĺ áîëüřĺ ĺäčíîăî ěĺń˙öŕ íŕ çĺěëĺ...". Ęîíĺ÷íî ćĺ ęđîěĺ ďđîńňîé óëűáęč ó ěĺí˙ ýňî íč÷ĺăî íĺ ńěîăëî âűçâŕňü. Ŕ îíŕ ďđîäîëćčëŕ đŕçăîâîđ: ńĺęńóŕëüíűé ďđčâîđîň"Íŕëîćčëč íŕ ňĺá˙
> ńŕěîĺ ÷ňî ĺńňü íŕ ńâĺňĺ ň˙ćĺëîĺ ďđîęë˙ňüĺ - äóřĺíüęŕ ňâî˙ ňâî˙ óćĺ íŕ îäíó ďîëîâčíó ďî ňó ńňîđîíó... č ćčçíĺííűé đîä ńâîé ňű âîîáůĺ íĺ ńěîćĺřü ďđîäîëćčňü čç-çŕ ňîăî ćĺ...". Ďđŕâäó ăîâîđ˙, âđŕ÷č ěíĺ óćĺ áîëĺĺ 3 ëĺň íŕçŕä ďîâĺäŕëč î ňîě, ÷ňî ˙ íčęîăäŕ íĺ ńěîăó đîäčňü, îäíŕęî ęŕę âńĺ-ňŕęč ďđčâîđîň âóäó ęŕęčě îáđŕçîě îíŕ ěîăëŕ ýňî çíŕňü - âĺäü ˙ äĺđćŕëŕ ýňî â ňŕéíĺ č íč ęîěó, íč ěŕěĺ, íč ďŕďĺ, íč áëčçęčě ďîäđóăŕě ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó íĺ đŕńńęŕçŕëŕ î ńâîĺě áĺńďëîäčč.
> Ďîńëĺ ýňčő ńëîâ áŕáóřęŕ íŕřëŕ ęíčăó, ń íŕäďčńüţ "Ěŕăč˙ Âóäó", ďđîëčńňŕëŕ ĺ¸ č íĺîćčäŕííî äë˙ ěĺí˙ ńîâĺđřčëŕ ńňđŕííűé îáđ˙ä. Çŕňĺě çŕęëčíŕíč˙ âóäó îňâëĺęëŕńü îň ęíčăč č đŕńńęŕçŕëŕ, ÷ňî ďî ěíîăîâĺęîâîé ňđŕäčöčč ëó÷řĺ áű ńäĺëŕňü ďđčíîřĺíčĺ ćĺđňâű. ß ďđčęčíóâ âńĺ, đĺřčëŕ áűńňđî ďđĺęđŕňčňü ýňîň îáđ˙ä ęëóá âóäó č ěű ń ěîĺé ďîäđóăîé óřëč îň âĺůóíüč, íĺ äîâĺä˙ äî ëîăč÷ĺńęîăî çŕâĺđřĺíč˙ ńĺŕíń.
> ...


О магии VooDoo можно рассказывать.

Магию VooDoo можно попытаться анализировать.

Структурировать и составить строгую ритуально - иерархическую картину невозможно.

Тщетность этих попыток сможет почувствовать каждый: надо "всего лишь" прочесть всё, что написано о VooDoo.

Разночтение в понятиях, в описании культурно-этнических корней, в терминологии...

Кажется, что территория VooDoo обладает своего рода системой самозащиты.

Побережем своё сознание, может быть эта система срежисcировала сама себя и мы марионетки, играющие роль исследователей тайн VooDoo в спектакле с одноимённом названием.

Нити кукловода оплетают нас с ног до головы и вот мы превращаемся в неподвижных куколок способных лишь произнести: "VooDoo"...






В июне 2005 года, я вышла из djevo, в Порт о Пренс, Гаити и была "окрещена" с именем, *Mambo Comenzar Sin Fin*.

Я являюсь *Мамбо Асогве Гаитянского Vodou*. 






Az egyetemes fordító szerint értjem már mit szerettél volna közölni. A ciril betűket nem dolgozza fel a fórum. 
Próbálkozz meg egy európai nyelven közölni a mondanivalód. :34:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

Van, aki érdekesnek találta a képeket. Nincs benne véres jelenet.
Nem is volt szándékom senki megbotránkoztatása. 
Alapjában véve a hozzászólások célja, egy bizonyos kör szórakozásának kielégítése. Elnézést kérek azoktól akinek az ingerküszöbe alacsonyabb mint a feltöltött tartalom, talán a verses 
topicban nem talál ilyen megbotránkoztató bejegyzéseket. 
kiss
Jóva na!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mi ez??




Szia Drága !

Csak nézd erősen és meglátod ! 

Ez már része a kiképzésnek.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

Nah' örülök hogy zajlik az élet.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 28)

Na.


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 29)

He!
Marsocska gyevocska vodkácska. Vodarenka nyírfácska bábuská butuská!
Gimnasztyorká, szatyorká, Matjorská bábocská, Katyusácska Molotovká.
Na megyeková aludniová.
A kiképzést majd holnap folytatjuk. A leckét mindenki magolja be!
Ez lesz a Marson a rejtjeles nyelvünk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 29)

*


abaphyWeera írta:



ß íĺ

Kattints a kibontásához...

*


abaphyWeera írta:


> _ńěîňđ˙ íŕ âń˙ęčĺ âńĺ óáĺćäĺíč˙ __ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó__ íĺ âĺđčëŕ __óäŕ÷ŕ__ â đŕçíűĺ __đčňóŕë âóäó__ ďđčâîđîňíűĺ ďîđ÷č, ďđĺćäĺ âńĺăî ęîăäŕ ęňî-ňî čç ďđîâčäöĺâ đŕńńęŕçűâŕë, ÷ňî íŕ ěîţ ęŕđěó ęîëäîâńęčěč ńčëŕěč íŕëîćĺíî ęŕęîĺ-ňî ďđîęë˙ňüĺ čëč âĺíĺö áĺçáđŕ÷č˙. Íî âîň __ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó__âńĺăî ňîëüęî ÷óňü áîëüřĺ ěĺń˙öŕ íŕçŕä ěű ń ďîäđóăîé đĺřčëč đŕäč číňĺđĺńŕ ďîéňč ę ęîëäóíüĺ. Ěĺí˙, ńîáńňâĺííîăî ăîâîđ˙ ďîňŕůčëč ę ăŕäŕëęĺ ďđîńňî äë˙ ěŕńńîâęč. __ăŕäŕíčĺ âóäó__×ňî ćĺ - ďđčęčíóëŕ ˙ - ďđčřĺë ěîé ÷ĺđĺä óçíŕňü ďđŕâäó î ňîě, ÷ňî ěĺí˙ ćäĺň. __ďđčâîđîň âóäó_
> _Ęîăäŕ ćĺ íŕęîíĺö ěű ďđčáűëč ďî íóćíîěó íŕě ŕäđĺńó, áŕáóřęŕ íĺ îáđŕňčâ âíčěŕíč˙ íŕ ďîäđóăó, ńđŕçó ďîäîřëŕ ęî ěíĺ ń ňŕęčěč ńĺđüĺçíűěč ńëîâŕěč: "Îé, äî÷ĺíüęŕ, íĺ ćčňü ňĺáĺ áîëüřĺ ĺäčíîăî ěĺń˙öŕ íŕ çĺěëĺ...". Ęîíĺ÷íî ćĺ ęđîěĺ ďđîńňîé óëűáęč ó ěĺí˙ ýňî íč÷ĺăî íĺ ńěîăëî âűçâŕňü. Ŕ îíŕ ďđîäîëćčëŕ đŕçăîâîđ: __ńĺęńóŕëüíűé ďđčâîđîň__"Íŕëîćčëč íŕ ňĺá˙ _
> _ńŕěîĺ ÷ňî ĺńňü íŕ ńâĺňĺ ň˙ćĺëîĺ ďđîęë˙ňüĺ - äóřĺíüęŕ ňâî˙ ňâî˙ óćĺ íŕ îäíó ďîëîâčíó ďî ňó ńňîđîíó... č ćčçíĺííűé đîä ńâîé ňű âîîáůĺ íĺ ńěîćĺřü ďđîäîëćčňü čç-çŕ ňîăî ćĺ...". Ďđŕâäó ăîâîđ˙, âđŕ÷č ěíĺ óćĺ áîëĺĺ 3 ëĺň íŕçŕä ďîâĺäŕëč î ňîě, ÷ňî ˙ íčęîăäŕ íĺ ńěîăó đîäčňü, îäíŕęî ęŕę âńĺ-ňŕęč __ďđčâîđîň âóäó__ ęŕęčě îáđŕçîě îíŕ ěîăëŕ ýňî çíŕňü - âĺäü ˙ äĺđćŕëŕ ýňî â ňŕéíĺ č íč ęîěó, íč ěŕěĺ, íč ďŕďĺ, íč áëčçęčě ďîäđóăŕě __ďîđ÷ŕ âóäó__ íĺ đŕńńęŕçŕëŕ î ńâîĺě áĺńďëîäčč._
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 29)

Ray2 írta:


> Szia Drága !
> 
> Csak nézd erősen és meglátod !
> 
> Ez már része a kiképzésnek.


 

Latom, latom, de azt gondoltam, hogy van hozza egy cikk ISS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyXLrSlTi0Y&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 29)

alberth írta:


> He!
> Marsocska gyevocska vodkácska. Vodarenka nyírfácska bábuská butuská!
> Gimnasztyorká, szatyorká, Matjorská bábocská, Katyusácska Molotovká.
> Na megyeková aludniová.
> ...


 
Akkor aludj ra egyet Cpt.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 29)

alberth írta:


> He!
> Marsocska gyevocska vodkácska. Vodarenka nyírfácska bábuská butuská!
> Gimnasztyorká, szatyorká, Matjorská bábocská, Katyusácska Molotovká.
> Na megyeková aludniová.
> ...



_Drasztvujtye agyinszki Kapitánszki, batyinki bátyinszki ! _
:656:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 29)

Ha már a kiképzésről volt szó: 

Mindenkinek meg kéne jelölni egy időpontot, ami alapján 
*"ŐK"* el tudnák dönteni hogy a kiemelésünk mekkora szingularitást hozna létre az eseményhorizonton. Az utazás attól utazás, hogy az ember vissza is jön, mert ha nem jön vissza az olyan módosítás amely miatt rés maradhat a kontinuum-ban. 
_Például ha Gyöngyi nem mondja el, hogy ős is rigóbarát, akkor katasztrófa történhet abban az esetben, ha egy madármentes dimenzióba kerülne. _
Nagyon kell vigyázni arra, hogy biztosan csak egyszer kérhettek ugyan arra az időpontra ugrást. Ha többször akartok ugyan oda, előre vagy vissza menni előfordulhat, hogy egy helyen kétszeresen materializálódtok. Két anyag egy helyen nem lehet, az egy olyan mérvű antianyag robbanást hoz létre, amely elpusztíthatja ennek a galaxisnak az összes dimenzióját. A keletkező fekete lyuk elnyeli az összes környező anyagot, naprendszereket beleértve a protonokat-neutronokat is, melyek millió fényévekkel ezelőtt indultak erre a környékre. A hatalmas gravitron torzulás miatt, az időhorizont is gyűrődik, amely által *"ŐK "* nem tudnak térhajtóművekkel közlekedni a szubtérben. Impulzus meghajtással, csak bolygóközi utazásokat lehet végrehajtani. Akkor mindegy, ha maradunk a hagyományos asztronautás kiképzésnél.

Ebből is látszik mekkora felelősség van a vállukon és ezért nem szabad türelmetlennek lenni, ebben a várakozási ciklusban.

Nemsokára döntést hoznak kik is mehetnek. De ha nem vázolunk fel egy saját időindexet nem tudják mit akarunk tőlük.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 29)

*Időgép:*

Az egyik utazó visszament üdvözölni a barátját és a feleségét.
Ezért kell feltárnotok, milyen célzattal akartok részt venni az ugrásban, nehogy ilyen forduljon elő. 

Csatolás megtekintése 266966


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 29)

*Időgép:*

Csatolás megtekintése 266968Csatolás megtekintése 266967

Szóval nem egyedi eset volt. Ezt már nem engedik eljátszani.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 29)

*A biztonságos materializálódás.*

Meg kell választani a biztonságos helyszínt, hogy ne okozzunk kárt a megjelenésünk alkalmával. 

Csatolás megtekintése 266969


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 29)

A deutérium mesterséges materializálódása Mr. Zephram Cochrane által kifejlesztett térhajtóműben 2063 ban történik először. Az anyag-antianyag rekació szabályozott folyamat során megy végbe, az anatianyagot pedig dilithium kristályok segítségével nyerik...- Egy kicsit előreszaladtunk a történelemben, de a balesetvédelmi oktatást nem lehet elhanyagolni.- 
Egyszerű halandók szinaptikus túlterhelése, bioneurális individum károsodást okozhat. 
Ezért csak lassan vonlak be benneteket a posztraumás skizofrén paranolyás téveszméimbe..........


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 29)

Prolatium írta:


> szerintem is!


Triaxáld a kommunikációs matrixod konfigurációját.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 29)

Ray2 írta:


> Az egyik utazó visszament üdvözölni a barátját és a feleségét.
> Ezért kell feltárnotok, milyen célzattal akartok részt venni az ugrásban, nehogy ilyen forduljon elő.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 266966


 


Mi is tortent itt? 
Azt ugye tudjuk, hogy az atomokat és molekulákat elektromos töltéssel rendelkezo részecskék alkotják. Ezért természetes, 
hogy a zatom vagy molekula elektronleadással pozitív ionná, illetve felvétellel negatív ionná válik, ezáltal atomi szinten 
a különnemu töltések algebrai összege továbbá nem zérus. Tehat az _energiabefektetésnel_ merultek fel a problemak. A töltéseloszlás nem volt egyenletes, tehat az egyik vagy másik elektromos töltésmennyiség fölöslegben volt jelen azert log ki a pasas az ablakon gatyaban . Valahogy igy tortenhetett.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 29)

_Megjegyzes:_ Igy latjuk ma a problemat, DE ...2112-ben felulvizsgaltak az esetet es mint kiderult, ez az elmelet teves volt. A kutatok kideritettek, hogy
egy regi elmelet ..kozismert neven az “Oops/Zomba elmelet” sokkal kozelebb allt az igazsaghoz. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unBACOHFXes&feature=related

Az "Oops "elmelet egyebkent jobban megmagyarazza a ferj kezeben levo medveolot is.


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 29)

No csak, térugrunk, térugrunk? Már a zürhajó nem is jó? A Marsig még egy léghajó is eljut. Az nem zavarja össze a téridő-kontinuitás egységét. Az eseményhorizont nagyon pengeélen van. Könnyű átesni alá, vagy fölé. Már akkor a dimenziók átfedhetik egymást. És mi lenne, ha a teret még uralnánk is, de időben a dínók korában érnénk haza?
Én javaslom a Zeppelinnel való utazást. Még ha a múlt század első felében érnénk is haza a Marsról, akkor sem okoznánk feltűnést. Így nem zárnának gumiszobába minket.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 29)

Ray2 írta:


> Ha már a kiképzésről volt szó:
> 
> Mindenkinek meg kéne jelölni egy időpontot, ami alapján
> *"ŐK"* el tudnák dönteni hogy a kiemelésünk mekkora szingularitást hozna létre az eseményhorizonton. Az utazás attól utazás, hogy az ember vissza is jön, mert ha nem jön vissza az olyan módosítás amely miatt rés maradhat a kontinuum-ban.
> ...


 


 En ugy szamoltam, hogy az energia szintem 2300 ban megkozeliti a zeroponti energia szintet, de most ahogy olvaslak azon is el kell gondolkodnom, hogy az elemi reszecskeim vajon hogyan fognak abban az idoben osszeallni. Ha peldaul, ugy mint rigo, akkor ugye a problema meg van oldva. Mar ugy ertem rigoilag.
Most azon meg egy kicsit gondolkodnom kell , hogy ez lehetseges, de nem osszeferheto vagy lehetetlen de osszeferheto vagy minden lehetseges egyszerre vagy semmi sem? A kevesebb is lehet tobb es a sok is kevesebb es az is egy kerdes, hogy mindezt hogyan is kapcsolodik a posztraumas skizofren paranolyas teveszmeidhez, ami ma meg ugye ismeretlen elottunk. Azt pedig plane nem tudjuk, hogy ez mekkora szingularitást hozna létre az eseményhorizonton. :razz:

Mondjuk jobban jonnek ki, ha mint kolibri allnek ossze, mert egyreszt nem kellene olyan koran kelni mint a rigonak  masreszt vettem tegnap 2 kolibri etetot es annyi nektar suritmenyt ami szerintem eleg egy kolibrinak 200 evig legalabb. Bar kitudja? 15 liter nektar hany evig eleg egy kolibrinak?
Persze vihetunk Iss egy rigot !!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 29)

alberth írta:


> No csak, térugrunk, térugrunk? Már a zürhajó nem is jó? A Marsig még egy léghajó is eljut. Az nem zavarja össze a téridő-kontinuitás egységét. Az eseményhorizont nagyon pengeélen van. Könnyű átesni alá, vagy fölé. Már akkor a dimenziók átfedhetik egymást. És mi lenne, ha a teret még uralnánk is, de időben a dínók korában érnénk haza?
> Én javaslom a Zeppelinnel való utazást. Még ha a múlt század első felében érnénk is haza a Marsról, akkor sem okoznánk feltűnést. Így nem zárnának gumiszobába minket.


 
Te vagy a Cpt. Cpt. , a Te kezedbe van a dontes, hogy mivel megyunk. Az eseményhorizont valoban pengeélen van. Az erdekes lenne ha a dínók korában érnénk haza. Az meg erdekesebb ha mint dinok.  Bar szerintem az biztos, hogy bioneurális individum károsodást okozna.


----------



## kiboki (2009 Március 29)

Egy gumiszobára nekem is szükségem lenne így vasárnap este környékén.


----------



## andeef (2009 Március 29)

Nekem inkább hétfőn.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 267486


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 30)

Ez is egy érdekes képsor lesz. 
Vigyázat !


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 30)

alberth írta:


> No csak, térugrunk, térugrunk? Már a zürhajó nem is jó? A Marsig még egy léghajó is eljut. Az nem zavarja össze a téridő-kontinuitás egységét. Az eseményhorizont nagyon pengeélen van. Könnyű átesni alá, vagy fölé. Már akkor a dimenziók átfedhetik egymást. És mi lenne, ha a teret még uralnánk is, de időben a dínók korában érnénk haza?
> Én javaslom a Zeppelinnel való utazást. Még ha a múlt század első felében érnénk is haza a Marsról, akkor sem okoznánk feltűnést. Így nem zárnának gumiszobába minket.




Rendben van Kapitány, a zeppelin jöhet.

A Gumiszoma indulásakor megszavazott időutazás marad. Egyéni kiruciról van szó, mindenkinek oda, ahová megírja. Csak írjátok le bátran és meglásd eljönnek értünk a jövőből akiknek ez a dolguk.  vagymi


----------



## alberth (2009 Március 30)

Az a baj, hogy ez a Zeppelin egy nagy luxusléghajó. Van rajta egy táncterem zenekarral, egy étterem konyhával, mozi, színház, welness-fürdő, gőz és thaimasszázs, neurológia, gumiszobával. Persze én nem hagyom el a kapitányi fülkét, csak ha a wc-re kell mennem. Akkor is kényszerzubbonyban, nehogy elmenjek táncolni a bárba, mert akkor a Mars helyett a Plutón kötünk ki.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 31)

Csatolás megtekintése 268686

Ez a jármű jelenleg a leg optimálisabb technika.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Március 31)

Csatolás megtekintése 268687


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Március 31)

*Info about Conficker Virus*

*How do I know if I'm already infected with Conficker.c?* The easiest way is to try to reach some of the popular Web sites that Conficker blocks. If you can't get to _microsoft.com, symantec.com, mcafee.com_ and _secureworks.com_, it's likely you've lost control of your computer to Conficker. (The complete list of all 114 domains that the worm blocks can be found in SRI International's excellent analysis of Conficker.c.)
*I'm infected! What do I do?* Run one of the many Conficker detection and cleaning tools to scrub the worm from your system. You can also use these tools to verify that your PC is, in fact, owned by the hackers.
Among your choices are removal utilities from: F-Secure, McAfee (download "W32/Conficker Stinger"), and Symantec.
Note: If your system is infected, you won't be able to reach these download sites from that PC (see the previous question). Instead, download the tool from a clean machine, stick it on a flash drive and transfer it to the infected box.
*I think my PC's safe so far, but what can I do to protect it from future infection?* The first thing you should do is apply the MS08-067 patch that Microsoft issued last October.
Second, make sure your antivirus software is running and up-to-date. Third, apply this Feb. 24 patch from Microsoft, then disable Windows' Autorun feature, which Conficker.b can abuse in its attempt to spread via USB devices like flash drives.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Info about Conficker Virus*
> 
> *How do I know if I'm already infected with Conficker.c?* The easiest way is to try to reach some of the popular Web sites that Conficker blocks. If you can't get to _microsoft.com, symantec.com, mcafee.com_ and _secureworks.com_, it's likely you've lost control of your computer to Conficker. (The complete list of all 114 domains that the worm blocks can be found in SRI International's excellent analysis of Conficker.c.)
> *I'm infected! What do I do?* Run one of the many Conficker detection and cleaning tools to scrub the worm from your system. You can also use these tools to verify that your PC is, in fact, owned by the hackers.
> ...



Nagyszerű alig várom.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 1)

*Közlekedés.*

Csatolás megtekintése 269215
Csatolás megtekintése 269216
Csatolás megtekintése 269217


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 1)

*Reality*

Csatolás megtekintése 269362


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 1)

*Reality*

Csatolás megtekintése 269364


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 269593

Hű, micsoda tökéletesség


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 1)

Vigyázzatok fiúk, mert a Marson ilyen csapdák várnak rátok!


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 1)

Kis baleset, átléptem a 8 g-t az indulásnál. Szétzilálódtam egy kicsit, úgy látszik valaki megszívatott április elseje tiszteletére! :12:
No de ebcsont beforr, az indulásra rendbe jövök.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 2)

Reality? ... ma megint sikerult elkesnem, de teljesen megerte


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 2)

Csatolás megtekintése 269696Csatolás megtekintése 269697


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 2)

alberth írta:


> Kis baleset, átléptem a 8 g-t az indulásnál. Szétzilálódtam egy kicsit, úgy látszik valaki megszívatott április elseje tiszteletére! :12:
> No de ebcsont beforr, az indulásra rendbe jövök.


Csatolás megtekintése 269698

Ezért fontos a munkavédelmi oktatás !


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 2)

Az a baj, hogy az elsősegélycsomagot összetévesztettem a poroltóval és az utóbbival kezeltem sebeimet. \\m/


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 3)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 269696Csatolás megtekintése 269697


 
Nagyon aranyosak.. Remeljuk Kijuma is latta oket.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 3)

alberth írta:


> Az a baj, hogy ez a Zeppelin egy nagy luxusléghajó. Van rajta egy táncterem zenekarral, egy étterem konyhával, mozi, színház, welness-fürdő, gőz és thaimasszázs, neurológia, gumiszobával.
> 
> Nem baj Cpt. a luxust majd elviseljuk valahogy es en igazan szeretnem latni a Plutot


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 4)

Ugy nez ki, hogy lassan de biztosan haladunk a cel fele...mert tobb mint 70 ezren olvastak minket..











Ha igy haladunk mennyi ido alatt erunk a Plutora? 

A tavalyi vilagbajnok Heikki volt. 3 perc 2 masodpercet "futott" 30 cm-en.


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> alberth írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem baj Cpt. a luxust majd elviseljuk valahogy es en igazan szeretnem latni a Plutot
> ...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ugy nez ki, hogy lassan de biztosan haladunk a cel fele...mert tobb mint 70 ezren olvastak minket..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Csatolás megtekintése 271997

Gyorsulunk?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 5)

*Időgép:1944*

Csatolás megtekintése 271998

Megrendülve.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 5)

Csatolás megtekintése 271999Csatolás megtekintése 272000Csatolás megtekintése 272001


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 5)

Csatolás megtekintése 272002Csatolás megtekintése 272003Csatolás megtekintése 272004Csatolás megtekintése 272005Csatolás megtekintése 272006Csatolás megtekintése 272007


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 6)

Csatolás megtekintése 272012Csatolás megtekintése 272009Csatolás megtekintése 272010Csatolás megtekintése 272011


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 6)

Lehet, hogy rossz iranyba mentunk............


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Lehet, hogy rossz iranyba mentunk............


Hát? 

Ha jól belegondolsz, a Kapitány először a Plutó-ra küld felderítőt.:656:
Utána ezerrel a Mars ? Sakk, most Te szerválsz.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 6)

*Irány a Mars*

Csatolás megtekintése 272014Csatolás megtekintése 272015Csatolás megtekintése 272016


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 6)

*Palack posta.*

Most nehogy azt gondoljátok, nem vettem be a piruláimat, de én csak erőltetném a térdimenziós paranolyámat is egy picit. 
Szóval Miközben elugrik a felderítőnk a Plutó-ra, kihagy közben egy pár dolgot. Én is a TESCo ban veszem meg a cigit, bár a szomszédban van trafik. Nincs ebben kivetnivaló. :656: A felderítőt is elrabolták a időutazók. 
Csatolás megtekintése 272017


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 6)

*Naprendszer.*

_Merkúr, Vénusz, Föld, Mars, Jupiter, Szaturnusz, Uránusz, Neptunusz_ és a _Ceres._ 
A _Plutó_ Naptól legtávolabb eső, egyben a Naprendszer legkisebb égitestének számító (mindössze 2360 kilométer átmérőjű) bolygó. Besorolása már régóta vita tárgya volt. Az égitestet 1930-ban fedezte fel egy amerikai csillagász, Clyde Tombaugh. Mivel a Plútó láthatóan Napkörüli pályán keringett, bolygónak könyvelték el. Pedig az új planéta méretén kívül tömegében, összetételében és pályáját tekintve is eltért a Naprendszer többi tagjától. Az egyre nagyobb teljesítményű űrteleszkópok segítségével sorra derültek ki a Plútó szokatlan tulajdonságai, valamint a kilencvenes években a csillagászok egyre több ismeretet szereztek a Plútót is magába foglaló, Neptunuszon túli jeges kisbolygóövről, melyet Kuiper-övnek neveztek el. Itt több, Plútóhoz hasonló bolygószerű égitestet találtak. Ráadásul a Naprendszeren belül sorra fedeztek fel olyan égitesteket, melyek méretben vetekedtek a Plútóval, sokszor még nagyobbak is voltak nála (ilyen például a Hubble-űrteleszkóp segítségével megmért, 2003 UB313-nak elnevezett égitest). Ezek szintén sok szempontból eltértek a "klasszikus" bolygóktól, így nehezen lehetett volna bolygóként besorolni őket. Fennállt az a veszély is, hogy ha az új égitesteket is bolygóként könyvelik el, idővel akár ötvenet is nyilván kellett volna tartanunk a Naprendszerben. Mivel ezt sokan tarthatatlannak vélték, ezért a tudósok új definíció megalkotásáról döntöttek.
Az új definíció szerint, melyet a BBC egyszerűsített, ahhoz, hogy bolygónak nevezhessünk egy égitestet: 
- a Nap körül kell keringenie,
- olyan nagynak kell lennie, hogy majdnem gömb alakot vegyen fel,
- keringési pályáján nem lehetnek más testek. 
Az első kettő kitétel világos, az újdonságnak számító harmadik azonban akkor válik érthetővé, ha megtudjuk, hogy a Plútót ez alapján taszítják ki a planéták elitklubjából. Ugyanis a Plútó erősen ellipszis alakú keringési pályája keresztezi, illetve átfedi a Neptunuszét. A kis Plútó ennek a "malőrnek" köszönhetően egy új égitest-kategória, a törpebolygók egyik első tagja. Ide tartozik mostantól a már korábban említett 2003 UB313 és a Naprendszer legnagyobb aszteroidája, a _Ceres. _


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 6)

Ez a szupergyorsulás technikája. Elérjük a Plutót, körbehajózzuk, annak a légköre pedig felgyorsít minket, mint Dávid a parittyát. Aztán majd ezerrel belefúródunk Góliát Mars homlokába. Ez a legújabb gyorsasági Ginnis-rekord. Bekerülük a Ginnis-könyvébe! Ki helyesli?
Egy hajszálunk sem fog görbülni, csak néhány csontunk törhet. De ha az űrhajón lesz gumiszoba, annak a faláról visszapattanva csak a hajszálun görbül. Javaslom ezért vigyünk egy ,,Figarót"


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Most nehogy azt gondoljátok, nem vettem be a piruláimat, de én csak erőltetném a térdimenziós paranolyámat is egy picit.
> Szóval Miközben elugrik a felderítőnk a Plutó-ra, kihagy közben egy pár dolgot. Én is a TESCo ban veszem meg a cigit, bár a szomszédban van trafik. Nincs ebben kivetnivaló. :656: A felderítőt is elrabolták a időutazók.
> Csatolás megtekintése 272017


 


...tavasz 13,16,15 es foleg sun5 utan ugy gondoltam, hogy talan nem is vagyunk olyan rossz helyen., plusz az eredeti terv szerint csak idoben utaztunk terben nem.... .......Eszervekkel viszont nehez vitatkozni, ha a Tescoban veszed a cigit, nincs mas hatra , irany a Mars !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 6)

Ray2 írta:


> _Merkúr, Vénusz, Föld, Mars, Jupiter, Szaturnusz, Uránusz, Neptunusz_ és a _Ceres._
> A _Plutó_ Naptól legtávolabb eső, egyben a Naprendszer legkisebb égitestének számító (mindössze 2360 kilométer átmérőjű) bolygó. Besorolása már régóta vita tárgya volt. Az égitestet 1930-ban fedezte fel egy amerikai csillagász, Clyde Tombaugh. Mivel a Plútó láthatóan Napkörüli pályán keringett, bolygónak könyvelték el. Pedig az új planéta méretén kívül tömegében, összetételében és pályáját tekintve is eltért a Naprendszer többi tagjától. Az egyre nagyobb teljesítményű űrteleszkópok segítségével sorra derültek ki a Plútó szokatlan tulajdonságai, valamint a kilencvenes években a csillagászok egyre több ismeretet szereztek a Plútót is magába foglaló, Neptunuszon túli jeges kisbolygóövről, melyet Kuiper-övnek neveztek el. Itt több, Plútóhoz hasonló bolygószerű égitestet találtak. Ráadásul a Naprendszeren belül sorra fedeztek fel olyan égitesteket, melyek méretben vetekedtek a Plútóval, sokszor még nagyobbak is voltak nála (ilyen például a Hubble-űrteleszkóp segítségével megmért, 2003 UB313-nak elnevezett égitest). Ezek szintén sok szempontból eltértek a "klasszikus" bolygóktól, így nehezen lehetett volna bolygóként besorolni őket. Fennállt az a veszély is, hogy ha az új égitesteket is bolygóként könyvelik el, idővel akár ötvenet is nyilván kellett volna tartanunk a Naprendszerben. Mivel ezt sokan tarthatatlannak vélték, ezért a tudósok új definíció megalkotásáról döntöttek.
> Az új definíció szerint, melyet a BBC egyszerűsített, ahhoz, hogy bolygónak nevezhessünk egy égitestet:
> - a Nap körül kell keringenie,
> ...


 

..... a Plutobol pedig nem engedek.* Tiltakozom* !

A csillagaszok  arra persze nem gondoltak, hogy a Pluto is viselkedhetne ugy mint mas "normalis"  bolygo ........................csak nem akar


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 6)

alberth írta:


> Ez a szupergyorsulás technikája. Elérjük a Plutót, körbehajózzuk, annak a légköre pedig felgyorsít minket, mint Dávid a parittyát. Aztán majd ezerrel belefúródunk Góliát Mars homlokába. Ez a legújabb gyorsasági Ginnis-rekord. Bekerülük a Ginnis-könyvébe! Ki helyesli?
> Egy hajszálunk sem fog görbülni, csak néhány csontunk törhet. De ha az űrhajón lesz gumiszoba, annak a faláról visszapattanva csak a hajszálun görbül. Javaslom ezért vigyünk egy ,,Figarót"


 

Nagyon jo terv Cpt.Alberth !! Helyeslem  ...kicsit ugyan olyan mint a "fejjel a falnak", de hat nincs uj a nap  alatt...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 6)

Hát jó.Akkor kell egy fodrász is a fedélközbe.

de ki tud bánni a drimmer-el ? Válság van, nem lehet cipelni valakit, csak azért hogy jó legyen a sérónk.


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 6)

Itt a megoldás. A marsi télben könnyen gyúrhatunk fodrászokat.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 6)

alberth írta:


> Itt a megoldás. A marsi télben könnyen gyúrhatunk fodrászokat.


Én télen ritkábban járok figaróhoz.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 7)

Ray2 írta:


> Én télen ritkábban járok figaróhoz.


 
 ...tehat nyaron Ray3 leszel?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ...tehat nyaron Ray3 leszel?



Nem tom.hu


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 272414Csatolás megtekintése 272415


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 272416Csatolás megtekintése 272417Csatolás megtekintése 272418


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 272419Csatolás megtekintése 272420


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 7)

Na térben és időben is torzulok dolgozni. \\m/


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 7)

Na vissza is értem, látjátok, nem is venni észre hogy közben eltelt egy kis idő.hu


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 7)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_ ...tehat nyaron Ray3 leszel? :wink:_




Ray2 írta:


> Nem tom.hu


 

Miota Ray2 vagy nincs logod..igy "séró"ugyben nehez hozzaszolni, persze en az sem tudom, hogy mi a drimmer..

_"de ki tud bánni a drimmer-el ? Válság van, nem lehet cipelni valakit, csak azért hogy jó legyen a sérónk. "_


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 7)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 272416Csatolás megtekintése 272417Csatolás megtekintése 272418


 
Nekem egy elemes egerem van.. A cicanak vettem, de atkoltozott a szomszed teraszra


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 273100Csatolás megtekintése 273101Csatolás megtekintése 273094Csatolás megtekintése 273095Csatolás megtekintése 273096Csatolás megtekintése 273097Csatolás megtekintése 273098Csatolás megtekintése 273099


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 8)

*Jön a húsvéti ünnep !*

Csatolás megtekintése 273374

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepet !


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 8)

*Időgép:*

Csatolás megtekintése 273376

Miez ?

Eiffel?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 9)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepet !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 9)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 273376
> 
> Miez ?
> 
> Eiffel?


 






...hat, nem ez.

De majd visszaterunk ra, hogy mi az.


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 10)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 273376
> 
> Miez ?
> 
> Eiffel?


 





Nem, ez itt tejfel!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 12)

alberth írta:


> Nem, ez itt tejfel!


 

 Nekem az Eiffelrol ez a kep jutott eszembe.. a tejfelrol viszont az, hogy regen foztem Bakonyi bordat.., de az osszefugges teljesen nyilvanvalo 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OGyx6WsASo


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 12)

Nem tudom, hogy tudod-e Cpt., hogy zurhajo kiallitas van a Mezogazdasagi Muzeumban ??


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy tudod-e Cpt., hogy zurhajo kiallitas van a Mezogazdasagi Muzeumban ??


Látom a leszállóegységek sorát. El is futottam gyorsan a kiállításra. Nekünk hímes leszállóegységünk lészen. Már festik a nyuszik, vettem egy mázsa festéket, 100 ecsetet, ja és kiscsibét is vettem, mert akciósak voltak. Viszünk a Marsra egy csibekolóniát, hogy legyen majd mit ennünk ott.


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 13)

*Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket mindekinek!*​


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 13)

Na, vége a Húsvéti mizériának.

Mostmár ne ünnepeljetek , mongyuk Aug 20.-ig. :wink:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 13)

Csatolás megtekintése 274922Csatolás megtekintése 274923


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 14)

alberth írta:


> Látom a leszállóegységek sorát. El is futottam gyorsan a kiállításra. Nekünk hímes leszállóegységünk lészen. Már festik a nyuszik, vettem egy mázsa festéket, 100 ecsetet, ja és kiscsibét is vettem, mert akciósak voltak. Viszünk a Marsra egy csibekolóniát, hogy legyen majd mit ennünk ott.


 
Remek Cpt.! ..de en inkabb magam festem ki a zurhajom..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J3YhL_Lu6Q


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 14)

Ray2 írta:


> Na, vége a Húsvéti mizériának.
> 
> Mostmár ne ünnepeljetek , mongyuk Aug 20.-ig. :wink:


 



Nem tudom, hogy kihuzom-e Aug.20-ig, mert a mult heten 1900 hozzaszolasom volt, es most mar csak 1870 , :mrgreen: ha igy csokken Aug.20-an mar minuszban leszek..:mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 14)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy kihuzom-e Aug.20-ig, mert a mult heten 1900 hozzaszolasom volt, es most mar csak 1870 , :mrgreen: ha igy csokken Aug.20-an mar minuszban leszek..:mrgreen:



Akkó gyorst kapd elő a telefonkönyvet és a-z ig egyesével dobáld be HSZ. ként.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 14)

*Időgép 2060*

Alternatív jövőkép. 
Csatolás megtekintése 274939Csatolás megtekintése 274940Csatolás megtekintése 274941Csatolás megtekintése 274942


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 14)

Egy másik alternatív jelen-jövőkép, lehet választani, avagy van még ötlet?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 14)

Ray2 írta:


> Hát jó.Akkor kell egy fodrász is a fedélközbe.
> 
> de ki tud bánni a drimmer-el ? Válság van, nem lehet cipelni valakit, csak azért hogy jó legyen a sérónk.


Én magamnak vágom.hu\\m/


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 14)

Abigel573 írta:


> Én magamnak vágom.hu\\m/


 





Hölgyeknek ez lesz az egyenfrizura, kedves Abigél! Te leszel akkor a zűrhajó ,,Gedeon bácsija..." A borravalót pedig majd beadod a közös kasszába, abból veszünk földet a Marson magunknak. Hány hold marsi földet vegyünk?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 15)

alberth írta:


> Hölgyeknek ez lesz az egyenfrizura, kedves Abigél! Te leszel akkor a zűrhajó ,,Gedeon bácsija..." A borravalót pedig majd beadod a közös kasszába, abból veszünk földet a Marson magunknak. Hány hold marsi földet vegyünk?



A felfedezőknek nincs megtiltva, hogy meg is vegyék a felfedezendőt. A nagyobb kérdés, hogy mi lesz a neve amit meg is veszünk ?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 15)

Csatolás megtekintése 275219

El is neveztem néhány geológiai pontot a NAGY felfedezők kis csapatáról.\\m/


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 15)

alberth írta:


> Egy másik alternatív jelen-jövőkép, lehet választani, avagy van még ötlet?



Madonna ? Csak jó számai vannak mostanában. Az csak jó lehet.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 15)

Ray2 írta:


> A felfedezőknek nincs megtiltva, hogy meg is vegyék a felfedezendőt. A nagyobb kérdés, hogy mi lesz a neve amit meg is veszünk ?


Gumilandia?
Passzol a szoba nevéhez.
És ha később gond van a mezsgyehatárokkal, rugalmasan kijjebb toljuk.:mrgreen:


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 15)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 275219
> 
> El is neveztem néhány geológiai pontot a NAGY felfedezők kis csapatáról.\\m/


Szerintem a Mars ,,G" pontja elég erotikusan hangzana. :55:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

Abigel573 írta:


> Gumilandia?
> Passzol a szoba nevéhez.
> És ha később gond van a mezsgyehatárokkal, rugalmasan kijjebb toljuk.:mrgreen:



Gondolkodom, tehát vagyok.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

alberth írta:


> Szerintem a Mars ,,G" pontja elég erotikusan hangzana. :55:



hihi.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

*kresz. gumland*

Csatolás megtekintése 275770Csatolás megtekintése 275771Csatolás megtekintése 275772


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

*Genetikai csodák*

Csatolás megtekintése 275773

Béka&egér

Csatolás megtekintése 275774

Macska&egér

Csatolás megtekintése 275775

Macska&ember


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

*Ó, azok a madarak.*

Csatolás megtekintése 275776


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 16)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Én magamnak vágom.hu\\m/_








alberth írta:


> Hölgyeknek ez lesz az egyenfrizura, kedves Abigél! Te leszel akkor a zűrhajó ,,Gedeon bácsija..." A borravalót pedig majd beadod a közös kasszába, abból veszünk földet a Marson magunknak. Hány hold marsi földet vegyünk?


 
 Abigel maga vagja, az enyem ma pont igy nez ki.., Cpt. uj holgyeket kell beszervezned.

Persze ahogy elneztem az alternatív jövőképeket, lehet, hogy nem ISS olyan fontos, hogy milyen a seronk..

Csatolás 274939Csatolás 274940Csatolás 274941Csatolás 274942


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

*Haveeer !!!!!!*

Csatolás megtekintése 275784

Csatolás megtekintése 275781Csatolás megtekintése 275782Csatolás megtekintése 275777Csatolás megtekintése 275778Csatolás megtekintése 275779 Csatolás megtekintése 275780


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

*Vauuu Csiki*

Csatolás megtekintése 275786Csatolás megtekintése 275785


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

Hogy egyes képek miért látszanak, mások meg nem, azt mi dönti el?

mert a kép mérete amint látható a láthatatlan HSZ.- ben nem játszik szerepet.
Ezt a szervert is elvisszük a Mars-ra. Meg van gummisodva a Zagya.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Abigel573*
> 
> 
> ...



Azé csak próbálkozzatok :444:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

*banda*

Csatolás megtekintése 275787Csatolás megtekintése 275788


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

*Miau*

Csatolás megtekintése 275792Csatolás megtekintése 275790Csatolás megtekintése 275789Csatolás megtekintése 275791


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

*Csiki !*

Csatolás megtekintése 275793

Na backer , most meg látszik ugyan az a kép.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 16)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 275770Csatolás megtekintése 275771Csatolás megtekintése 275772


 
Tegnap lebuktam, mert elfelejtettem, hogy a bufes kolleganom alergias a parfumokre.......az aftershave-re viszont nem az  hogy van ez


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 16)

Az en cicamat megtamadta a raccoon, azert kellett atkoltoznie a szomszedba  mert nem mert haza jonni


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 16)

Ray2 írta:


> Hogy egyes képek miért látszanak, mások meg nem, azt mi dönti el?
> 
> mert a kép mérete amint látható a láthatatlan HSZ.- ben nem játszik szerepet.
> Ezt a szervert is elvisszük a Mars-ra. Meg van gummisodva a Zagya.


 

Vagy ki ??  lehet, hogy nagyon titkosak voltak?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Vagy ki ??  lehet, hogy nagyon titkosak voltak?


Lehet . 

De csak az első alkalommal, mert másodszorra simán közzé lehetett tenni. A titkok csak bizonyos időig titkok. Addig amíg ki nem derítik a
zidőutazók.  

Na Ugye !


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az en cicamat megtamadta a raccoon, azert kellett atkoltoznie a szomszedba  mert nem mert haza jonni



Láccik a nézésébű, hogy nagyon veszélyes lehet !


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Az en cicamat megtamadta a raccoon, azert kellett atkoltoznie a szomszedba  mert nem mert haza jonni


Há nem lássátok a zálarcát??? E(z) ZORRO!!!:!:
Akinél nincs kard, meneküljön!:555:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

Zorró ? 

De melyik fórumról? 
Csak nem a Bli...k


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 16)

Csatolás megtekintése 276028

Hoppá ??

A Zidő utazósok nem vették észre ??


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 16)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 276028
> 
> Hoppá ??
> 
> A Zidő utazósok nem vették észre ??


Én észre sem vettem, mert átugrottam a 40-es éveket. Egyenesen a század eleji fapados villamoson kötöttem ki. Tanulmányozni fogom a műszaki adatokat, mert a Marson ilyen villamost építünk, van ott fa egyáltalán? :656:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 276128

Persze hogy van fa ! 

Ha viszünk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 17)

Ray2 írta:


> Lehet .
> 
> De csak az első alkalommal, mert másodszorra simán közzé lehetett tenni. A titkok csak bizonyos időig titkok. Addig amíg ki nem derítik a
> zidőutazók.
> ...


 

A kikepzesen tanultakat akartam hasznositani.. csak egy apro lepessel kozelebb a posztraumás skizofrén paranolyás téveszmékhez  ...na persze bajba kerul aki jol tanul


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 17)

Ray2 írta:


> Láccik a nézésébű, hogy nagyon veszélyes lehet !


 

Attol, hogy aranyos meg lehet veszelyes. 
A veszelyesnek a szelid az ellentete, nem a csunya... Ez persze lehet, hogy csak akkor kerdeses ha valaki ragaszkodik a bal fulehez ISS


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 17)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Az en cicamat megtamadta a raccoon, azert kellett atkoltoznie a szomszedba  mert nem mert haza jonni _

_



_




Abigel573 írta:


> Há nem lássátok a zálarcát??? E(z) ZORRO!!!:!:
> Akinél nincs kard, meneküljön!:555:


 
4 vagy 5 Zorronk volt... :!: Egy egesz banda....de nevessetek csak... 
Azert ha erre jartok - es foleg eszakra- nem art ovatosnak lenni mielott kidobjatok a szemetet..







Pedig ezek a macik olyan edesek


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 17)

alberth írta:


> Én észre sem vettem, mert átugrottam a 40-es éveket. Egyenesen a század eleji fapados villamoson kötöttem ki. Tanulmányozni fogom a műszaki adatokat, mert a Marson ilyen villamost építünk, van ott fa egyáltalán? :656:


 





Talan az Alberth hegyen van fa 

Lehetne inkabb Gyongyi patak?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 17)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY



Ne ítélj első látásra. :!:


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 17)

Szenzációs lelet! Magyarul olvasható feliratot találtak a Mars-arc homlokán. Ebből kiderül, hogy egy ősi expedíció krónikásának arcképe ez, akik egy gumiszobás zűrhajóval értek Marsot 1000-ben. A zűrhajó kapitányának neve is meg van örökítve: István a király...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 18)

Ray2 írta:


> Ne ítélj első látásra. :!:


 


:!:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 18)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gHvATmUsSg&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :!:


:!:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 20)

*Gummi rakéta !*

Csatolás megtekintése 277505Csatolás megtekintése 277506
Csatolás megtekintése 277507Csatolás megtekintése 277508


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 20)

Sziasztok.

Meg akartam válaszolni a sok Hsz.-t.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 21)

*Merj álmodni !*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZO87iSGXy0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEm4PBTZBtM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKw7odDKukE&feature=related

Ha valami teljesül amit kérsz, én úgy mondom meghallgatták a kérésedet.
Te csak hidd azt, hogy csoda.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ...tehat nyaron Ray3 leszel?




Most a Ray 2.1 jön !


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 21)

Már megint , mi ez a tömeg?


----------



## elke (2009 Április 21)

ja lassan útjelző táblákat kel kitenni atömegnek:lol: a marson:lol:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 21)

elke írta:


> ja lassan útjelző táblákat kel kitenni atömegnek:lol: a marson:lol:




Sakk. Akkor Te szerválsz. kiss


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 21)

*A kedvenc tortám.*

Csatolás megtekintése 278057


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 21)

*Közlekdési táblák a marson !*



Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 275770Csatolás megtekintése 275771Csatolás megtekintése 275772




lassan közlekedési táblákat kell kitenni a marson!


----------



## elke (2009 Április 21)

Nem néz ki rosszul az a torta reanimálni sajnos nem kell amúgy fogyíkúrába kezdtem ez azt jelenti bármennyi hasonló tortát megehetek és nem lesz tőle többé túlsúlyom sőt directe fogyni fogok tőle:lol: útjelző táblák a gyomorba is....meg sakktáblák a királyt tán megismerem a parasztot meg ütöm :lol: a marson :lol:


----------



## alberth (2009 Április 21)

Ray2 írta:


> lassan közlekedési táblákat kell kitenni a marson!


 




Ezt a táblát visszük a Marsra.



És ezt a szarvast is.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 22)

alberth írta:


> Ezt a táblát visszük a Marsra.
> 
> 
> 
> És ezt a szarvast is.



A csodaszarvassal feladtad a leckét a szkafander tervezőknek.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 23)

*A világ legnagyobb zenekara :*

Ismét feltaláltunk valamit, mi magyarok: 

A legnagyobb zenekar a világon: Egy Gordonka, 10 millió bőgő.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 24)

Micsoda nagy tömeg tolong itten .hu


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 24)

Ray2 írta:


> Most a Ray 2.1 jön !


Mi ez a Rayzás?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 24)

Ray2 írta:


> Már megint , mi ez a tömeg?





Ray2 írta:


> Micsoda nagy tömeg tolong itten .hu


Mi e za tömeghisztérika?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 24)

Mi jeza mijeza?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 24)

Az ápolt egy cipős dobozt húz madzagon maga után a folyosón.
Találkozik a doktorral, aki érdeklődve kérdezi:
- Hogy van a kutyája?
- Maga bolond, nem látja, hogy ez egy cipős doboz? - válaszolja az.
- Elnézést, bocsánat.
- Na látod, kiskutyám? Jól megtréfáltuk a professzor urat.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 25)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 25)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_



Ezt a táblát visszük a Marsra.



És ezt a szarvast is._





Ray2 írta:


> A csodaszarvassal feladtad a leckét a szkafander tervezőknek.


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mi jeza mijeza?


 

.... ki festi az eget mostanaban??







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Alt-9lCnmo


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> .... ki festi az eget mostanaban??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most lebuktam.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


>



De jópofák !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 26)

Abigel573 írta:


> Az ápolt egy cipős dobozt húz madzagon maga után a folyosón.
> Találkozik a doktorral, aki érdeklődve kérdezi:
> - Hogy van a kutyája?
> - Maga bolond, nem látja, hogy ez egy cipős doboz? - válaszolja az.
> ...



Hihihiii:4:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 27)

Abigel573 írta:


> Most lebuktam.


 
Le bizony ! Baranyfelho-bodorito esssss fecske?? 

Gondolhattam volna persze amikor a fankot meglattam az egen, hogy a Ti kezetek van a dologban .....de talan azert nem jutott eszembe mert ebedido volt eppen es nem tunt annyira bolond otletnek..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 27)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_










:grin:




_




Ray2 írta:


> De jópofák !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
..hat....seregelybol nincs hiany az biztos  es lathatoan nagyon elfoglaltak a tavasszal!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 27)

Néha nagyon mackós a járásuk.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Le bizony ! Baranyfelho-bodorito esssss fecske??


Ezt a bekezdést még értelmeznem kell. Legalábbis a esssss fecske részét.
Hess fecske?
Fess kecske?
Vagy valami más.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 28)

Két ápolt filmet néz a moziban.
- Most jön a happy end. - mondja az egyik.
- Csak nehogy elénk üljön! - válaszol a másik.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 28)

abigel573 írta:


> két ápolt filmet néz a moziban.
> - most jön a happy end. - mondja az egyik.
> - csak nehogy elénk üljön! - válaszol a másik.




:!::d:d:d


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 29)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Le bizony ! Baranyfelho-bodorito esssss fecske?? :grin:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Ezt a bekezdést még értelmeznem kell. Legalábbis a esssss fecske részét.
> Hess fecske?
> Fess kecske?
> Vagy valami más.


 
 Aha, ...valami mas  Azt mondtad, hogy Te festetted at az eget...

Baranyfelho-bodorito : Negyszogletu Kerek Erdo 

esssss fecske : 

"Mért cikáznak a kis fecskék?
Hogy az eget kékre fessék.
S ha mindenütt van már festék,
"Kész a tavasz" - jelenthessék. " 

A felhokrol,....azt remeltem, hogy Ti talan tudjatok hogy milyen felhok ezek.  Miutan csinaltam a kepeket, volt rola szo a hirekbe, de nem lattam .... allitolag elmagyaraztak, hogy milyen felhok voltak es azt is, hogy hogyan keletkeznek. Akik viszont lattak a hireket ugy emlekeznek, hogy a felhok neve “hosszu volt es bonyolult”...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> Két ápolt filmet néz a moziban.
> - Most jön a happy end. - mondja az egyik.
> - Csak nehogy elénk üljön! - válaszol a másik.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Április 29)

Ray2 írta:


> Néha nagyon mackós a járásuk.


 
....ezek csak olyan hetkoznapi seregely kepek es nem a “most repul a kismadar, mosolyogj” fajtak....

Tegnap reggel amikor dolgozni mentem, az egyik egy fan ult, enekelt es a szarnyait csapdosta. Este amikor jottem haza meg mindig ugyanazt csinalta. 
Megneztem a lexikonban, hogy mirol is van szo.., Mint kiderult a fiu seregely epiti a feszket. Foleg szaraz fuvekbol, tollakbol, levelekbol es meg olyan illatos fuveket is tesz bele ami elriasztja a rovarokat. Ezenkivul feldisziti viragokkal is, hogy szep legyen....na es kozben meg egyfolytaban enekelnie is kell ahhoz, hogy valaki bekoltozzon.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 29)

*Felhő:*



Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...



_*Felhő: *_
Nos, egy pár szó erről a hétköznapinak tűnő meteorológiai jelenségről: 

Magas szintűek Cirrus* ·* Cirrostratus* ·* Cirrocumulus


 
Közepes szintűek *Altostratus** ·* Altocumulus

Alacsony szintűek Stratocumulus* ·* Stratus* ·* Cumulus

Függőleges felépítésűek Cumulonimbus* ·* Nimbostratus


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ....ezek csak olyan hetkoznapi seregely kepek es nem a “most repul a kismadar, mosolyogj” fajtak....
> 
> Tegnap reggel amikor dolgozni mentem, az egyik egy fan ult, enekelt es a szarnyait csapdosta. Este amikor jottem haza meg mindig ugyanazt csinalta.
> Megneztem a lexikonban, hogy mirol is van szo.., Mint kiderult a fiu seregely epiti a feszket. Foleg szaraz fuvekbol, tollakbol, levelekbol es meg olyan illatos fuveket is tesz bele ami elriasztja a rovarokat. Ezenkivul feldisziti viragokkal is, hogy szep legyen....na es kozben meg egyfolytaban enekelnie is kell ahhoz, hogy valaki bekoltozzon.



Aranyos kis madárfi lehet.

Várom a mosolygós képeket.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 29)

*Ornitológiai élménybeszámoló:*

Amikor nem a dolgozós házban alszom, nekem is vannak magán madaraim. 

Volt egy rigó ami rendszeresen odajött ordítani az ablakom elé.
Először fél hét körül befütyült néhányat. Másnap hatkor. 
Végül, mire eljött a májusi kollektív ordítós időszak, már négykor
ott ült a villanykábelen és nézegette magát az ablak üveg tükrében. \\m/

És vannak, akik nem jönnek el látogatni, csak úgy szórakázásból, még éjszaka a sötétben is nyomatják a szólót.:?

És van egy párocska aki, a 3 másodpercenkénti folyamatos csittegéssel tesz agyi alapra, reggeltől estig. Mikor ősszel lehullanak a levelek, nekem is van szerencsém megszemlélni a fészkeket a magasabb fákon. /Pont ezért nem vágtam ki egy nevesincs fát ami minden éven megajándékoz egy tonna falevéllel/

És a kakukk, na az még egy jópofa. Engem rendesen relaxál.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 29)

*Hajnali madárszó:*

A hajnali fényre kitárom
Zsibbadt, öreg ablakomat.
Fakadó levelü fákon
Csiripelnek a csöpp madarak.


Éjfélkor is ezt muzsikálták,
Mikor a kert aludt,
S kelletlenül álomra zárták
Szemüket a vén zsaluk.


Őket akkor sem láttam,
Csak a hangjuk harmatozott
A szomjas éjszakában
És valamit hozott, –


Valamit ami nincsen,
Amiért sír a világ,
Ami motoz az éji kilincsen
És reccsen a falakon át.


Mélyén álomnak, csendnek
Ott reszket ez a hang.
Többé elaludni sem enged,
Ha egyszer megsuhant.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Április 29)

*Fecske:*

Két kezem közt remegő kis fecske,
Mint egy forró, pihegő szívecske.
Nyugodjál meg, kicsi lelkes állat,
Ne félj tőlem: jaj, dehogy is bántlak.


Hogyan is, hogy kezembe kerültél?
Nyitott ajtón be csak berepültél,
Idebent is kedvedre csapongtál:
De ki hogy jutsz innen, kis bolond, már?


Mámorában szédülő fejednek
Fejjel mentél az ablaküvegnek.
Föl nem érted, hogy ahol nincs semmi,
Hogy lehet ott akadálynak lenni?


Hogy ott, ahol látni való szemmel
A nagy semmi: nekimegy az ember
Valaminek, ami oly nagyon _van_,
Hogy az ember feje belekoppan.


De ne bánjad, a fejed se törjed,
Hiszen annyin emberek is, bölcsek...!
Hiszen így is te tanítol engem,
Hogy félve is, megbújsz a kezemben.


Pedig te még, kicsi, nem is sejted,
Hogy egy perc csak, és nyílik a rejtek,
Még csak egyszer hogy megsimogatlak,
S kettős szárnnyal kinyílik az ablak.


Így ni fecském, megcsókollak szépen,
Azután menj az Isten nevében.
Kinyílik a szabad ég feletted:
*Szálljon akit szállni teremtettek.*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 1)

Ray2 írta:


> _*Felhő: *_
> Nos, egy pár szó erről a hétköznapinak tűnő meteorológiai jelenségről:
> 
> Magas szintűek Cirrus* &middot;* Cirrostratus* &middot;* Cirrocumulus
> ...


 
Koszi....., szeritem a felho _Altocumulus stratiformis lenticularis_ volt es ez a nev valoban hosszu is es bonyolult is.  Itt elofordulnak erdekes jelensegek, talan mert egyik nap+25 fok  van es masnap -3 .


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 1)

Ray2 írta:


> Aranyos kis madárfi lehet.
> 
> Várom a mosolygós képeket.


 







A mosoly meg nem az igazi  a seroja a nagyon jo... Hihetetlen , hogy egy ilyen pici madar felverte az egesz utcat..de mint kiderult, nem hiaba


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 1)

Ray2 írta:


> Amikor nem a dolgozós házban alszom, nekem is vannak magán madaraim.
> 
> Volt egy rigó ami rendszeresen odajött ordítani az ablakom elé.
> Először fél hét körül befütyült néhányat. Másnap hatkor.
> ...


 
 ....de miert kelnek olyan koran?? Nagyon szepek voltak a versek. 

Szabó Lorinc

_Hajnali rigók_

Hajnali négykor bekiabáltak,
ahogy a torkukon kifért,
(bár az ablak alatt a fáknak
zöld korcsmáiba még alig ért,
még nem is ért uj fénye a napnak)
s mint a bolondok, úgy kacagtak,
kurjongattak az ablak alatt vad
vígadozásban a kerti rigók.

Hajnali négykor e szárnyas égi
korhelyek dala vert ma fel.
Micsoda hangok csetepatéi!
Füttyök, sípok, ezer meg ezer!
Bosszantott ez a csibészlárma,
de a szívem nemsokára
együtt dalolt, egy nótára
vert veletek, buta sárgarigók.

S mintha én volnék a hajnal,
mintha én volnék a kert,
ugy megteltem e friss zsivajjal,
ugy telezengett az irigyelt
állati jókedv bölcsessége,
hogy valami könnyu égbe,
földöntúli békességbe
vittek, emeltek a földi rigók.

Hajnali négytol harsogott a
korhelynóta az ablak alatt;
ugy zengett az a dal, hogy azóta
nélküle is csupa fütty a nap;
csupa fütty, pedig elhallgattak
s reggelre emlék maradt csak,
hogy milyen éktelenul mulattak
a hajnali kertben a sárgarigók.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 2)

Valóban nagyon jó a sérója a madárfi.-nak !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 3)

Ray2 írta:


> Valóban nagyon jó a sérója a madárfi.-nak !


 
.. tavasz van. ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QU0CS3SizI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXyJb_YYi4o&feature=related







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnwDXgq3rxM&feature=related


I know a colourful room
Where we can fly
And take a spin to the moon
On Aunt Angelica's pie
I am a fly, pie in the sky
Across a harvest of stars
And constellations
We'll drink
A starjuice on Mars
Miss our connection and cry
Coz I don't know why
I am a fly


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 3)

Oké, igyunk valamit a Marson, egy színes szobában.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnwDXgq3rxM&feature=related

Égész jó zene.,


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 4)

Ray2 írta:


> Oké, igyunk valamit a Marson, egy színes szobában.


 
Nem art ovatosnak lenni a Marson amikor ivasrol van szo...


Darth Vader Cocktail :roll:

1/2 oz vodka
1/2 oz gin
1/2 oz 1800&reg; Tequila
1/2 oz light rum
1/2 oz triple sec
1/2 oz Jagermeister&reg; herbal liqueur

...a johir viszont, hogy egy ilyen Darth Vader utan, szinte gyerekjatek lesz at zurhajozni a masik Marsra..:mrgreen::5::mrgreen:

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/w...logs/photos/uncategorized/2007/12/18/mars.jpg


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 4)

Amikor néhány éve a Mars töténelmi közelségbe került, szerencsém volt megnézni egy hatalmas teleszkópon keresztül. Igaz, hogy az optikai teleszkópok fordított képet adnak, és a jégsapka felül látszott, de hatalmas élmény volt.
A kölkök karácsonyra kapott távcsövein keresztül csak a hold krátereiben csillogó "valamiket" szoktuk lesni nyári éjszakákon.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 4)

Na dobjuk csak össze ! 

Hogy is nézne ki ez a Jómagyarországon, egy makkoshotykai talponállóban, az orvadászok közé toppanva. 
Kb. hasonló veszélyekkel teli kirándulás a színes szobában, mint a Makkos-ban.hu 

1/2 oz vodka 
1/2 oz gin
1/2 oz 1800&reg; Tequila
1/2 oz light rum
1/2 oz triple sec
1/2 oz Jagermeister&reg; herbal liqueur

3 deci tömény ? De ha coctail, akkor miben keveredik, csak jég ? 
Az összetevők halmazállapot és szín keveredés feltételezett arány a alapján kéne hozzá litle lime, srtawberry & cherry.... 

1/2 oz vodka 150 Ft. 
1/2 oz gin 350 Ft. 
1/2 oz Teqila 1000 Ft.
1/2 oz fehér rum 800 Ft.
1/2 oz triple sec 550 Ft. 
1/2 oz Jager 800 Ft.
--------------------------------
3650 Ft.= kb.14 Euro. nem gáz
egy feketén kilőtt vaddisznó 30000.-


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 4)

Simán bevállalom ! 

Bár nem vagyok egy verseny ivó, de ez a hotykai vadas pörkölt mellé jó kísérő.hu !


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 4)

Ez a Darth Vader gyerek jó ha lesütött szemmel megy a pulthoz, mert ott hamar elkapja a fekete erő.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 4)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swMTl9WKNiI&feature=related
my life http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_67JHBTQ08g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZO87iSGXy0


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 5)

Ray2 írta:


> Amikor néhány éve a Mars töténelmi közelségbe került, szerencsém volt megnézni egy hatalmas teleszkópon keresztül. Igaz, hogy az optikai teleszkópok fordított képet adnak, és a jégsapka felül látszott, de hatalmas élmény volt.
> A kölkök karácsonyra kapott távcsövein keresztül csak a hold krátereiben csillogó "valamiket" szoktuk lesni nyári éjszakákon.


 
Azt olvastam, hogy a jegsapkan szinten megfigyelheto a felmelegedes , eppen ugy mint a foldon, csak az nem a mi hibank,...egyes tudosok szerint .. mas tudosok szerint, dehogyis nem


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 5)

Ray2 írta:


> Na dobjuk csak össze !
> 
> 3 deci tömény ? De ha coctail, akkor miben keveredik, csak jég ?
> Az összetevők halmazállapot és szín keveredés feltételezett arány a alapján kéne hozzá litle lime, srtawberry & cherry....
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 5)

Most mi lesz az Op-art-tal? Visszajon vagy nem? Es ha igen hogy? 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-pg3PHXb3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1nSG5De9f8&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 5)

Ez olyan: Csíkos.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 5)

*Vers.hu*

Úgy-e, még élsz? Úgy-e, még énekelsz!...
A lomb között borzas szellő motoz.
Zizeg az illat, amit erre hoz, –
Talán ebben az illatban felelsz?
Vagy immár csak a könyvben,
A versek márvány idomaiban?
Elmorzsolom a könnyem...

Fiam voltál, háromszor is fiam:
A Titkot hányszor kopogtattuk együtt
És kézből kézbe hányszor eregettük
A rímek csordogáló gyöngyeit!
Kisfiú voltál, borzas és szelíd,
És férfiú, bronz és kemény,
Mint egy döngő római költemény!
A Tiszaparton idéztük a multat,
S a Túlsó Partot, – amíg körülöttünk
A kiskertekben lázasan pirultak
A csüngő súlyos paprikafüzérek...
Jaj, mi is ez a könnyzilálta ének?
Egy mellre sírt búcsúztató?
Egy tépett sóhaj a szélnek?
Vagy üzenet, mit egy tollászkodó
Fekete holló kegyelmére bízunk?
A Hang kiáltja: bízzunk!
Igen, bízzunk, – de tovatűntél,
És azt is tudom, hogy a tündér
Remény is tovatűnt!

Jaj, az ördög forspontjaképpen
Ki fogta hámba az Ész szekerében
A butaságot és a bűnt!
Bízzunk! De hol a hatalom,
Mely visszahoz vagy elfeledtet
Tégedet és a Látomást?
Nem, amely téged karjainkból elvett,
Azt a világot, azt az elvet,
És a monstrumot, amit ellett,
Nem akarom, nem akarom!
De ki sugall helyébe mást?...

Az összetört tudás
Szilánkjaiból szemembe cikáz
A kétségbeesés.
Azt mondja: Nézz!
Köss már békét a jégszemű valóval:
Őt fel nem hozza már a ringató dal,
Az ő zenéje már a szféra-csend.
Eszelős nappal, máglyás est után
A lélek is a mártír test után
Immár a Plejádok közt elpihent.


És velement
A dallam is, a pihegő,
És a dallamok álma: a jövő!
Mennek, mennek, mind, a szépek, a tiszták,
S akik az eszmék szűz havát
Fertelmes lucsokba taposták,
Élnek, tenyésznek, tipornak tovább!
És csendesen mormolni kezdem,
Csak úgy, a szókra sem figyelve,
Egy eklogád egy reszkető sorát:
S kongatni kezdi lelkem és a testem,
Mint harangot a nyelve,
A Hang, a szuverén.
A Hang, az ismeretlen,
A te hangod-e? Az enyém?
Vagy Azé, aki az elérhetetlen
Messzeségekből mennydörög belém?
Azt mondja: Vagy, hát lenni kell!
Azt mondja: Tudsz, hát tenni kell!
Ember vagy, azaz isteni.
Van Isten: indulj küzdeni!

Költő vagy: Istenből atom,
Költő, azaz forradalom,
Szó, melynek parazsas hit az anyja,
És atyja lángos értelem.
Szó, melytől a jövőt foganja
A lobogó történelem.
A mát és holnapot te méred:
Tanú vagy és világítélet,
És kegyelem.

Te a szabadság, te a törvény,
Téged zúg örvénynek az örvény,
És benned búg a végtelen.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Ez olyan: Csíkos.


 

Vagy : fekete-feher


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 6)

Ez a sakktábla, már a Marson használatos? 

És ott hogyan hívják a country manokat ?  Mars boor ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Ez a sakktábla, már a Marson használatos?
> 
> Igen, ez mar marsi.
> 
> És ott hogyan hívják a country manokat ?  Mars boor ?


 
Magyarul vagy marsiul?  
Ezen gondolkodni kellene a nyari szunetben....


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Magyarul vagy marsiul?
> Ezen gondolkodni kellene a nyari szunetben....



Milyen szünet?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 7)

Ray2 írta:


> Milyen szünet?


 
..a nyari


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Május 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> N
> 
> ...a johir viszont, hogy egy ilyen Darth Vader utan, szinte gyerekjatek lesz at zurhajozni a masik Marsra..:mrgreen::5::mrgreen:


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: Masik Marsra? Hát több is van?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Május 7)

Ray2 írta:


> egy feketén kilőtt vaddisznó 30000.-



 Hát akkor miért nem fehér ruhában lődözöd?


----------



## alberth (2009 Május 7)

Itt van a leendő navigátorom. Ő aztán igazi marsi. A kicsi úgyszintén. Na, jók lesznek az expedícióba. Ők lesznek az idegenvezetők a Marson...




Itt meg egy igazi marsi állatka található.
Háziasítva jó pörköltet lehet belőle főzni, makarónival.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 12)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Ray2* 

 

_egy feketén kilőtt vaddisznó 30000.-_




Abigel573 írta:


> Hát akkor miért nem fehér ruhában lődözöd?


 
.. Talan azert Abigel, mert a feherbe oltozott orvadasz olyan ritka mint a feher hollo :mrgreen: kiss
... en ugy emlekszem, hogy Rayman vegetarianus volt...persze akkor a temat meg Gumiszo*m*anak hivtak ...:4:


----------



## facsiga13 (2009 Május 12)

*onzetlenul*



Rayman írta:


> Jónapot.
> 
> ha összejön, indítok


valoszinuleg masokert hasznalnam fel a lehetoseget


----------



## facsiga13 (2009 Május 12)

en is


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Május 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Ray2*
> 
> 
> ...


Ojjé! Észre sem vettem...
Igaz, ki gondolná, hogy még egy témanév sem menekülhet meg a Nagy Egyenátalakító Menetelés hatálya alól?
(sic: a továbbiakban: NEM)
Hát Rayman vega volt, na de Ray2 ki tudja miket művel a konyhában.:!::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Május 12)

Két bolond sétál a pszichiátria parkjában.
Az egyik felnéz az égre.
- Te, ez most a nap, vagy a hold?
- Mit tudom én, nem vagyok idevalósi.


----------



## elke (2009 Május 12)

Ray2 írta:


> Amikor nem a dolgozós házban alszom, nekem is vannak magán madaraim.
> 
> Volt egy rigó ami rendszeresen odajött ordítani az ablakom elé.
> Először fél hét körül befütyült néhányat. Másnap hatkor.
> ...


 

Na végre visszataláltam ide  most majd megjegyzem a marsi útjelző táblák segedelmével az útvonalat.
Ezt jó volt olvasnom rendesen röhögtem rajta erről nekem a tél jutott eszembe amikor kiáltam a ház elé telefonálni poros kisvárosunk mégporosabb utcáján édesanyámmal társalogtam és közben a fákon leledző fülesbaglyok közzül az egyik óriásit pottyantott a földre mire én na ez majdnem lesz.rt tudósítottam jóanyámat a potyadék melegéről, közelségéről, konzesztenciájáról és a földetérő toccsanó hangról közben akadt szemmel szemléltem a szomszédos üzletből kirohanó férfiút aki megkerülte a tuját és legott csorgatni kezdett ezt is fennhangon meséltem a telefon túloldalán könnycsorgatva nevető anyámnak és akkor döbbnetem fokozódott mert tapintatosan félfordulatot tettem (bár tovább meséltem)és megláttam a szemközt a korcsmából kitántorgó jóembert amint a falnak támaszkodva látja viszont a gyomortartalmát....ekkor magamban elneveztem azt a napot "ürítő napnak" és bár ez nem volt olyan hangulatos mint Ray elbeszélése nekem humoros volt , de lehet ez csak olyan egészségügyis humor ....egyébként a viccek is jólestek a lelkemnek köszönöm nektek....


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Ray2*
> 
> 
> ...



Igen, valaki módosította a topic nevét.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 13)

elke írta:


> Na végre visszataláltam ide  most majd megjegyzem a marsi útjelző táblák segedelmével az útvonalat.
> Ezt jó volt olvasnom rendesen röhögtem rajta erről nekem a tél jutott eszembe amikor kiáltam a ház elé telefonálni poros kisvárosunk mégporosabb utcáján édesanyámmal társalogtam és közben a fákon leledző fülesbaglyok közzül az egyik óriásit pottyantott a földre mire én na ez majdnem lesz.rt tudósítottam jóanyámat a potyadék melegéről, közelségéről, konzesztenciájáról és a földetérő toccsanó hangról közben akadt szemmel szemléltem a szomszédos üzletből kirohanó férfiút aki megkerülte a tuját és legott csorgatni kezdett ezt is fennhangon meséltem a telefon túloldalán könnycsorgatva nevető anyámnak és akkor döbbnetem fokozódott mert tapintatosan félfordulatot tettem (bár tovább meséltem)és megláttam a szemközt a korcsmából kitántorgó jóembert amint a falnak támaszkodva látja viszont a gyomortartalmát....ekkor magamban elneveztem azt a napot "ürítő napnak" és bár ez nem volt olyan hangulatos mint Ray elbeszélése nekem humoros volt , de lehet ez csak olyan egészségügyis humor ....egyébként a viccek is jólestek a lelkemnek köszönöm nektek....



HM. Az ürítős nap.

Minden relatív attól függ ki ürít, mikor és hol? 

1. Vegyük először a madarat. 
Sok néphagyományban a madár pottyantás szerencsét hoz.
A Guano olyan drága anyag , melynek ára az arannyal vetexik.
Szerintem a dolog elkerülése magában is szerencse. 
-Láttam egy vadiúj autót leparkolni egy gólyafészek alá. - 

2.A tulya fa mögül csorgató ifjonc látványa engem hidegen hagy. 
Vannak akiknek viszont üdítő látvány és ezek nem biztos hogy lányok.

3. A gyomor tartalom kiürítése, a leg ütősebb látány a kavalkádból.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 13)

Abigel573 írta:


> Két bolond sétál a pszichiátria parkjában.
> Az egyik felnéz az égre.
> - Te, ez most a nap, vagy a hold?
> - Mit tudom én, nem vagyok idevalósi.



Az ápoltat gyógyultá szeretnék nyilvánítani.
Mit csinálnál bolond, ha haza engednék ? 
Kérdi a főorvos a bizottság előtt.
_- Vennék egy csúzlit és kilőnék minden ablakot !-_
Jól van bolond, menj a szobádba.

Eltelik néhány év és ismételten a bizottság elé kerül a beteg.

Mond bolond, mit csinálnál ha kiengednénk? 
_- Ha kimennék fognék magamnak egy csajt.-_
Na bolond, ez fejlődés.
Mond tovább.
_- A csajt hazavinném és felvinném szobára.-_
Na bolond azért látom, csak meggyógyultál.
Már rakja is a pecsétet a rehabilitáló papírra a főorvos.
De feltesz még egy kérdést. És mit csinálnál vele a szobában?
_- Levetkőztetném, levenném róla a bugyit.-_
A főorvos elégedetten mosolyog, de a beteg belendül.
_- A bugyiból kihúznám a gumit, ráraknám egy csúzlira és kilőnék vele minden ablakot ! - _


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 13)

*A kuttyám !*

Csatolás megtekintése 287485


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 13)

*Kírály kutyy !*

Csatolás megtekintése 287486Csatolás megtekintése 287487Csatolás megtekintése 287488


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 13)

NA, bemutatkozik a világ lexebb kutyija !


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Május 14)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 287485


:shock:Tutti kutyix?
:5:Tengeri malacnak néztem vóna...:mrgreen::656:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 14)

Abigel573 írta:


> :shock:Tutti kutyix?
> :5:Tengeri malacnak néztem vóna...:mrgreen::656:




Az biztuss hogy kutty !


----------



## alberth (2009 Május 17)

*A gumiszoba falának szerkezete.*
A légzáró réteg nagyon fontos a Marson. A futófelület akkor kell, ha gurul a szobánk. A mintázatról tudjuk majd a Mars porában, hogy a gumiszoba erre gurult és nem arra. Ha lekopott, majd a bolygó vulkánja mellett vulkanizáljuk. De szerintem még egy gumiszoba belsőt is kell keresnem hozzá. :444:


----------



## alberth (2009 Május 17)

Tegnap vettem egy jó távcsövet, a Marsra irányítottam és ezt láttam benne. Nem kérdés ennek alapján, hogy van e élet a Marson? Bizonyára az egysejtű orgazmusok és a papucsférjállatkák raliznak e kietlen bolygón.​


----------



## alberth (2009 Május 17)

Hamarosan itt a dinnyeszezon. Én már előre bevásároltam, de lehet, hogy ezek még sem dinnyék, hanem óriási köszméték?


----------



## alberth (2009 Május 21)

Kazlaknak tövében néhány lusta szolga,
hever, mintha nem is lenne neki dolga.
Egy, csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken,
ez Alberth ctp. messze földön, égen...!

Na mi van, uborkaszezon? Míg én az égen gyakorlom a Marsutazást, ti a gumiszoba hűvösében kazlakban hevertek?
Vigyázzatok, mert jönnek az arató legények és a kazlakat vizelik le legelébb! 
:444:-jatok ti is a gumiszobábúúúl!


----------



## Jupiterrr (2009 Május 21)

Érdekes ez a Gumiszoba...
Van itt minden: filozófia, híradás, dinnye, uborka... :-D
Valójából ez a szoba miről is szól???


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 21)

Jupiterrr írta:


> Érdekes ez a Gumiszoba...
> Van itt minden: filozófia, híradás, dinnye, uborka... :-D
> Valójából ez a szoba miről is szól???



Hát a helyzet materiológiájának szektatúrája determinálódik a szuggesztív definíciókban.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Május 21)

Jupiterrr írta:


> Érdekes ez a Gumiszoba...
> Van itt minden: filozófia, híradás, dinnye, uborka... :-D
> Valójából ez a szoba miről is szól???




Barátság, kaland , képzelet


----------



## alberth (2009 Május 21)

Először be kell jutni a gumiszoba belső körébe. Akkor már képben van a lényeg. Mert kell egy kis luft a fejekbe is, hogy képbe legyen a képes felünk. ))


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 23)

Nyar van


----------



## Herufer (2009 Május 24)

Csatolás megtekintése 292114
:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Május 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nyar van


Ezek a képek... most irigykedjek, vagy ne irigykedjek?
Bezzeg a rigónak nem kell se vízum, se zöldkártya.
:34:Ez meg mit vedel itten engedély nélkül?:!:


----------



## alberth (2009 Május 26)

A sárgarigó vízummentességet kapott, de nem volt ez mindig így! 
Én írtam neki alá az útlevelét. A fényképe régebbi egyévesnél, így ki kellett cseréltetnie. :11:
Most már repülhet Canadába!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 29)

En azt hittem amikor meglattam azt a sarga madarat, hogy valakinek lelepett a kanarija....de kiderult, hogy egy aranycsiz.....es milyen hangos!


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> En azt hittem amikor meglattam azt a sarga madarat, hogy valakinek lelepett a kanarija....de kiderult, hogy egy aranycsiz.....es milyen hangos!


Aranycsíz?
Ja tudom már!
Amit a díjnyertes fotókhoz használnak.
Én még eggyel sem találkoztam.
Nem is nyertem díjat.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 3)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_En azt hittem amikor meglattam azt a sarga madarat, hogy valakinek lelepett a kanarija....de kiderult, hogy egy aranycsiz.....es milyen hangos!_




Abigel573 írta:


> Aranycsíz?
> Ja tudom már!
> Amit a díjnyertes fotókhoz használnak.
> Én még eggyel sem találkoztam.
> Nem is nyertem díjat.


 

 En is csak ezzel talalkoztam es nem tudtam, hogy, hogy hivjak... A kolleganoimtol tudom, hogy ez a csiz...
Ok persze mindent tudnak madarakrol, viragokrol vagy hogy mivel jon ki a vorosbor a medveszorbol... Az egyik arrol "panaszkodott", valamelyik nap, hogy mosogatas kozben neki repult egy kolibri 
Errol jutott eszembe, hogy en meg elfelejtettem kitenni a kolibri etetot  a mosogatasrol mar ne is beszeljunk :mrgreen:

Az egyik baratunk papagajat viszont Oszkarnak hivtak es tenyleg nyero volt, be nem allt a szaja 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBEYyHGbwto&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 3)

Most ezek az okosok ( NASA ) kitalálták, hogy a mi galaxisunk ( tejutrendszer ) közepén van egy hatalmas sötét objektum ami körül forognak a naprendszerek. Időnként ez a valami elnyel néhány kósza gázfelhőt, vagy csillagot, bolygóstul holdastul ahogy az van. Minden galaxis közepén van egy ilyen fekete lyuk. Van amelyik atvívabb és van amelyik szunnyad és csak néhány milliárd évenként aktiválódik. 
Egy nemzetközi kutatócsoportnak sikerült elkapnia ( rádióteleszkópok és a HUBLE űrtávcső segitségével ) azt a néhány perces jelenséget amikor a mi galaxisunk közepén lévő objektum éppen bezabált néhány csillagot. A hatalmas mágneses tér van körülötte, ami beránt magába mindent ami közel kerül hozzá. Amikor aktív a tengelyére merőlegesen óriási gázfelhőket lövell ki , melyben újabb csillagok keletkeznek. Ennek a jelenségnek a fényét sikerült lefényképezni és ezzel bizonyítani hogy van ott valami aminek a mágneses tere tarja össze az egész galaxist. Nyugvó állapotban semmi nem látszik belőle, ugyanis a fényt is elnyeli ami a környékén van. 
Állítólag még a térdimenziót is meghajtja. Erről sok sci-fi regényben lehetett olvasni már évtizedekkel ezelőtt is. Ezeken a féregjáratokon keresztül röpködnek a Startrek-ben a galaxisok között. (Érdekes hogy nagyon sok mindenben pontosan igaza van a sci-fi iróknak.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yMca0bFAdQ&NR=1

Egyes tudósok szerint ilyen fekete objektumok gyakorlatilag bárhol feltünhetnek a galaxisokban. Egyszercsak megjelenik hamm beránt mindent ami ott van, utána eltűnik. -Nagyszerű eddig csak az APEH tól kellett félni. Most meg itt vanak ezek a fete lyukak.



Hm. Én szeretem a szőkéket is.



-


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 3)

alberth írta:


> A sárgarigó vízummentességet kapott, de nem volt ez mindig így!
> Én írtam neki alá az útlevelét. A fényképe régebbi egyévesnél, így ki kellett cseréltetnie. :11:
> Most már repülhet Canadába!



Ez a rigó má nem is sárga. Ez má egyenesen _csága._


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw5trKz_kdc&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ezek a képek... most irigykedjek, vagy ne irigykedjek?
> Bezzeg a rigónak nem kell se vízum, se zöldkártya.
> :34:Ez meg mit vedel itten engedély nélkül?:!:


 Hm. Irígykedjünk má együtt egy kicsit, a rigók miatt.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 3)

Ray2 írta:


> Hm. Irígykedjünk má együtt egy kicsit, a rigók miatt.


Oksa, bár olyan sárgák mint az a fenti madár, ami tán nem is rigó, sosem leszünk.:!:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 3)

Ray2 írta:


> ...sic
> Egyes tudósok szerint ilyen fekete objektumok gyakorlatilag bárhol feltünhetnek a galaxisokban. *Egyszercsak megjelenik hamm beránt mindent ami ott van, utána eltűnik.* -Nagyszerű eddig csak az APEH tól kellett félni. Most meg itt vanak ezek a fete lyukak.
> 
> 
> ...


Na gyönyörű, mondhatom. Most már félek benézni az ágyam alá, mert mi van, ha épp ott van a fekete luk, és éhes.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 4)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...



Az még releváns, ha medveszőr van a vörösborban. De erősen irreleváns fordítva, habár a kanadai medvék esetleg iszákosabbak az átlag medvéknél, amelyek nem kanadaiak, és pechjükre pont a vöröset szeretik, merthogy a fehér esetleg fel se tűnne a bundájukon. :2::mrgreen:
Ehhez képest az északi sarki kolibri már szinte teljesen hétköznapi jelenség egy konyhában.:``::4:
A nyerő papagájt viszont kéretik azonnal benevezni a soros póker világbajnokságra.:0:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 4)

Nekem is tetszenek a papagályok, csak elijesztettek a tartásuktól azzal, milyen sok betegséget hordoznak. 

Pedig olyan aranyos kis madárkák. És viszonylag jól tűrik a fogságot.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 4)

Abigel573 írta:


> Na gyönyörű, mondhatom. Most már félek benézni az ágyam alá, mert mi van, ha épp ott van a fekete luk, és éhes.



Milyen relatív az élet. Azt hisszük biztonságban vagyunk és kiderül hogy vakszerencse az egész.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 4)

alberth írta:


> Először be kell jutni a gumiszoba belső körébe. Akkor már képben van a lényeg. Mert kell egy kis luft a fejekbe is, hogy képbe legyen a képes felünk. ))



Gázböngyörben zlinyál a gogyó ? Rozonyó a babos kecske.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 4)

A kiképzésről nagyon hallgat a társaság.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 4)

Ray2 írta:


> A kiképzésről nagyon hallgat a társaság.


Na ja, mert még nincs meg a kiképző. Vagy igen?
Meg tematika is kell.
Meg kiképző.
Meg tematika.
És rendszerrrszemléletűű legyen.
A tematika. Nem a kiképző.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 5)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Abigel573* 

 
_Na gyönyörű, mondhatom. Most már félek benézni az ágyam alá, mert mi van, ha épp ott van a fekete luk, és éhes._




Ray2 írta:


> Milyen relatív az élet. Azt hisszük biztonságban vagyunk és kiderül hogy vakszerencse az egész.


 
 Lehet, hogy mar keso kitenni az kolibri etetot IS?


----------



## Blasio79 (2009 Június 5)

szerintem az élet nem vak szerencse hanem egy valószínűtlen káosz egy strukturált anarchia amit emberi ésszel nem lehet megérteni ergo nem is létezik.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 5)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Ray2* 

 
_A kiképzésről nagyon hallgat a társaság. :razz:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Na ja, mert még nincs meg a kiképző. Vagy igen?
> Meg tematika is kell.
> Meg kiképző.
> Meg tematika.
> ...


 

Uj szobaban, uj tematika kell?  A gumiszoma tematika mar kesz volt..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 5)

Blasio79 írta:


> szerintem az élet nem vak szerencse hanem egy valószínűtlen káosz egy strukturált anarchia amit emberi ésszel nem lehet megérteni ergo nem is létezik.


 
Most zsinnyegtetsz vagy komolyan mondod?


----------



## Blasio79 (2009 Június 5)

mit jelent az a a szó h "zsinnyegtetsz" ??? Soha nem hallottam még! a "zsinnyeg" igéből képzed? de akkor h képzed belőle a főnévi igenevet? "zsinyegni" vagy "zsinyegnyi" vagy főnevet "zsinyegés" na mind1 nem folytatom pedig még lehetne. Akkor se tudom mit jelent de tényleg! kérlek segíts! köszi


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Ray2*
> 
> 
> ...


Igen?
Ezt nekem::9:Jujj.
Na és ki a kiképző? Vagy az is megvolt már?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 6)

Hihi, úgy látom kell egy ügyfélszolgálati szakasszisztens is.
:55:
A direktor úr kiszól kissé raccsolva:
Gyongyi kéhem, magyaázza el a zúhnak a zsinnyegtetés mibenlétét és hogyanját.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 6)

Blasio79 írta:


> mit jelent az a a szó h "zsinnyegtetsz" ??? Soha nem hallottam még! a "zsinnyeg" igéből képzed? de akkor h képzed belőle a főnévi igenevet? "zsinyegni" vagy "zsinyegnyi" vagy főnevet "zsinyegés" na mind1 nem folytatom pedig még lehetne. Akkor se tudom mit jelent de tényleg! kérlek segíts! köszi


 


Mi kepezzuk?  ... En azt hittem, hogy magatol kepzodik


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 6)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hihi, úgy látom kell egy ügyfélszolgálati szakasszisztens is.
> :55:
> A direktor úr kiszól kissé raccsolva:
> Gyongyi kéhem, magyaázza el a zúhnak a zsinnyegtetés mibenlétét és hogyanját.


 

Hogyan???..hogyan valaszoljak?  A valaszhoz uj mereseket kellene elvegeznunk, mert nincs olyan adatunk, hogy a *gumiszoma* levegojenek fajlagos hokapacitasa megegyezik-e a *gumiszoba* fajlagos hokapacitasaval, tehat nem tudom, hogy az abszolut zsinnyegtetes tartalom azonos -e vagy sem, ????
Ehhez viszont tudnunk kellene , a “m ” es a “b” fajsulyat.
Csak talalgatas a reszemrol, hogy talan alacsonyabb fajsulyu “B” esetleg kis.sebb helyet foglal el a terben,.... 
A szamitasok elvegzese elott felelotlenseg lenne a reszemrol barmit mondani, hiszen az is elofordulhat, hogy a gumiszoba levegojenek fajlagos hokapacitasa nem osszeegyeztetheto a zsinnyegtetes elmeletevel vagy mint irtad korabban : 

“ félo, hogy koncentrált szubsztanciája deviáns folyamatok kialakulásához vezethet, amit mindenképpen kerülni javasolok” _Abigel_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTT3-vA25Zk


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 6)

...........................................................................................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iX1CQJ_0l8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo-9r04_R-Y


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hogyan???..hogyan valaszoljak?  A valaszhoz uj mereseket kellene elvegeznunk, mert nincs olyan adatunk, hogy a *gumiszoma* levegojenek fajlagos hokapacitasa megegyezik-e a *gumiszoba* fajlagos hokapacitasaval, tehat nem tudom, hogy az abszolut zsinnyegtetes tartalom azonos -e vagy sem, ????
> Ehhez viszont tudnunk kellene , a “m ” es a “b” fajsulyat.
> Csak talalgatas a reszemrol, hogy talan alacsonyabb fajsulyu “B” esetleg kis.sebb helyet foglal el a terben,....
> A szamitasok elvegzese elott felelotlenseg lenne a reszemrol barmit mondani, hiszen az is elofordulhat, hogy a gumiszoba levegojenek fajlagos hokapacitasa nem osszeegyeztetheto a zsinnyegtetes elmeletevel vagy mint irtad korabban :
> ...


:shock:Asszem a zúr haját tépve eszelős tekintettel távozott.:``:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 8)

Abigel573 írta:


> :shock:Asszem a zúr haját tépve eszelős tekintettel távozott.:``:



De miért tenné?

Teljesen egyrtelmű felvetés a részéről. 

Sőt örülök hagy valaki bővebben kifejti a felvetéseit.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ...........................................................................................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iX1CQJ_0l8&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo-9r04_R-Y[/quot
> ...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 8)

Abigel573 írta:


> Na ja, mert még nincs meg a kiképző. Vagy igen?
> Meg tematika is kell.
> Meg kiképző.
> Meg tematika.
> ...



Már megint az időcsúszás lehet a dologban. 

Nálam öt perc sem telt el. 
Kersd a tematikát a 2008 - as HSZ ben. :444:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 9)

na, ma vót a cülinapom.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> :shock:Asszem a zúr haját tépve eszelős tekintettel távozott.:``:


 

:shock: Ezzel azt akarod mondani, hogy eluldoztem a tagtarsat???....
.. arrol volt szo, hogy nincs logikus magyarazat a zsinnyegtetesre, hanem “erezni “kell... ...csak atmasoltam par dolgot tavalyrol,...na, jo kicsit hozza is tettem.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 10)

Ray2 írta:


> Gyongyi54 írta:
> 
> 
> > ...........................................................................................
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 10)

Ray2 írta:


> na, ma vót a cülinapom.


 

Boldog szulinapot !! :77:
....................................................................... ( sorminta )

 A temagazda szulinapja fizetett unnep??


----------



## sgab344 (2009 Június 10)

Gumiszoba mellé gumidomino is jár!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 11)

Domino effect


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 11)

http://WWW.youtube.Com/watch?v=FqUkUjeF4-c


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 13)

Ray2 írta:


> na, ma vót a cülinapom.








Túl sűrűn látogatok be.




Ámbár diliszomába dilis köszöntés való.:wink:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :shock: Ezzel azt akarod mondani, hogy eluldoztem a tagtarsat???....
> .. arrol volt szo, hogy nincs logikus magyarazat a zsinnyegtetesre, hanem “erezni “kell... ...csak atmasoltam par dolgot tavalyrol,...na, jo kicsit hozza is tettem.


Hát ha már ketten sem értitek a viccet, talán bennem van a hiba...


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 13)

Zűrhajó prototípus.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 15)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_:shock: Ezzel azt akarod mondani, hogy eluldoztem a tagtarsat???...._
_.. arrol volt szo, hogy nincs logikus magyarazat a zsinnyegtetesre, hanem “erezni “kell... ...csak atmasoltam par dolgot tavalyrol,:grin:...na, jo kicsit hozza is tettem.:wink:_




Abigel573 írta:


> Hát ha már ketten sem értitek a viccet, talán bennem van a hiba...


 

En ertem a viccet... :grin: csak lusta vagyok irni. 














Hol van Cpt. Alberth?


----------



## feriferi (2009 Június 15)

Hurrá
Gumiszoba.Sérülés nélkül búrázhatod a falat.
Ez egy jó hely.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 15)

Értékelem a hozzászólásokat !


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Túl sűrűn látogatok be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Miolyen dilis köszöntés, mikor gázböngyörben zlinyál a gogyó ? 
MÖ?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://WWW.youtube.Com/watch?v=FqUkUjeF4-c




O sole mio. Nationale monumento.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 15)

Abigel573 írta:


> Zűrhajó prototípus.



van még komoly probléma, a kidolgozással, de a napszéllel való védedség bioztosított a napszemcsi ott van a pilótán. kiss


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 15)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Boldog szulinapot !! :77:
> ....................................................................... ( sorminta )
> 
> A temagazda szulinapja fizetett unnep??


Dolgoztam. 

És finoman szólva is zártkörű volt az ünneplés. Nagyon zárt. 
teljeen . Sőt,:4: egy személyes.


----------



## alberth (2009 Június 15)

Rayman szülinapjára rohanok tortáért, remélem még ehető lesz.


----------



## alberth (2009 Június 15)

Jó étvágyat a szülinapi tortához! Gratulálok a 22 évedhez, meg még ahány pötty van a katicán, annyit hozzáadhatunk.
Megjegyzés: A feje nem számít pöttynek! ​


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 16)

alberth írta:


> Jó étvágyat a szülinapi tortához! Gratulálok a 22 évedhez, meg még ahány pötty van a katicán, annyit hozzáadhatunk.
> Megjegyzés: A feje nem számít pöttynek! ​



Köcííííííííííííí !!!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Június 16)

alberth írta:


> Rayman szülinapjára rohanok tortáért, remélem még ehető lesz.



Klassz mocid vaaa !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 17)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Boldog szulinapot !!:grin: :77:_
_.................................................. ..................... ( sorminta :grin_

_ A temagazda szulinapja fizetett unnep?? :grin::grin:_




Ray2 írta:


> Dolgoztam.
> 
> És finoman szólva is zártkörű volt az ünneplés. Nagyon zárt.
> teljeen . Sőt,:4: egy személyes.


 
Remelem szereted a munkad...


Persze a “fizetett unneppel” nem Rad gondoltam,:mrgreen: hanem magunkra... ( egyszeru mezei tematagokra ) , hogy meltoan megunnepelhessuk a szuletesnapodat..:4::4::4:
Talan jovore...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3BiZM0ssgg&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 18)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_http://WWW.youtube.Com/watch?v=FqUkUjeF4-c :grin:_



Ray2 írta:


> O sole mio. Nationale monumento.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p68ZYNoNFNw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE7FICoBJbQ


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 18)

Látom, olasz hét van.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> Látom, olasz hét van.


 
..es a lejton nincs megallas,

http://grocceni.com/olasz/pasta3.html


----------



## vadam11 (2009 Június 24)

Visszamennék és megragadnám az elszalasztott percet


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 25)

*Will You Pay $195 for an Organic Cotton Tee? Luxury Brands Go Green to Support Yann Arthus-Bertrand's " HOME"*







Gucci, Alexander McQueen, Sergio Rossi, Bottega Veneta, and Yves Saint Laurent are going green, according to _Vanity Fair_—well, sorta. Call it a case of "brand synergy;" the Gucci Group fashion houses are presenting their high-end interpretations of sustainable style, if only to promote Yann Arthus-Betrand's epic cinematic outing about the state of the planet, which happens to be sponsored by the brands' parent company, PPR. Home, which expands upon the aerial-photographer-turned-filmaker's groundbreaking "Earth from Above" photo *project *will premier on World Environmental Day on June 5—in 14 languages and in over 87 countries—across every conceivable medium simultaneously: movie theaters, television, the Internet, and on DVD, as well as at several public-viewing forums in New York, Paris, London, and Boston, including Stella McCartney's store in West Hollywood.
To mark this ambitious event, the crown jewels of PPR's fashion pantheon will be releasing limited-edition, eco-friendly goods that will benefit GoodPlanet.org, an environmental charity that Arthus-Betrand founded four years ago. 
Frida Giannini, Gucci's creative director, flexed his design muscle with a $195 organic cotton T-shirt, branded with both Gucci and _Home's_ logos in front and listing the 54 countries covered by the film on the back. Alexander McQueen has unveiled a $285 organic cotton scarf featuring a dying earth morphed into a skull, while Sergio Rossi will be introducing a stiletto shoe dubbed the "Eco Pump," made from liquid wood and vegetable-tanned leather.
At Bottega Veneta, customers who spend more than $1,500 at the label's Paris, Milan, and New York stores will receive an exclusive tote, and Yves Saint Laurent devotees can expect to see co-branded T-shirts, tanks, and bags in organic cotton.
You can't miss the irony, however; while _*Home*_ will be freely accessible at little to no cost, its merchandise—if you want to call them that—will only be available to the flushest of pocketbooks.













...es t-shirt : USD 1.50 - 2.30 Bangladesh (vammentesen) nagyker ~ USD 8.00 az uzletben a realis ar $16.00, de mivel annyi rajta a “carbon footprint” mint amit egy elefantcsorda hagyna a mezon egy ev alatt..es foleg ( !) tekintettel a nemes celra,- mentsuk meg a foldet - az ara csak $ 195.00 + postakoltseg.....

Ami viszont igaz


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 27)

:shock:Izé... hmmm.... szőke lányka, angol szöveg, sok dollár különböző opciókkal... csak nem valami szex hirdetés?:butt::cici::--:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 28)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 29)

Abigel573 írta:


> :shock:Izé... hmmm.... szőke lányka, angol szöveg, sok dollár különböző opciókkal... csak nem valami szex hirdetés?:butt::cici::--:


 
Nem..de hasonlo,.... mar amennyiben valakik aruljak magukat 

Bocs, de azt irtak a videorol, hogy 14 nyelvre leforditottak. Azt cikk utana arrol szolt, hogy fizetnel- e 195 $ egy Gucci “organic “ poloert vagy 295 $ az Alexander Mc. Queen “organic “salaert, stb. azert mert Ok szponzoraltak a “Home”videot.
Valaki azt irta a cikk utan, hogy persze, ... ha a lanyt is megkapja a poloval..

Persze politikailag helyes a foldert aggodni - es divat *IS*  mint latjuk- miutan tobb mint 130 ezer ember vesztette az allasat a ruhaipartban megint. Szoval azert ez a video megis jobb mintha az mondtak volna ami van, hogy kit erdekel a fold az emberek es a kornyezetvedelem, az a lenyeg, hogy jol jarjunk.
A jo hir viszont, hogy egy juniusi talalkozon kijelentettek, - a nagyok ( nem a Gucci) - hogy mostantol az is “ politikailag helyes” , kijelentes, hogy “vegyel amerikai ill hazai “ termekeket.
Hurra !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gWvBXS2t4A


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Június 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem..de hasonlo,.... mar amennyiben valakik aruljak magukat
> 
> Bocs, de azt irtak a videorol, hogy 14 nyelvre leforditottak. Azt cikk utana arrol szolt, hogy fizetnel- e 195 $ egy Gucci “organic “ poloert vagy 295 $ az Alexander Mc. Queen “organic “salaert, stb. azert mert Ok szponzoraltak a “Home”videot.
> Valaki azt irta a cikk utan, hogy persze, ... ha a lanyt is megkapja a poloval..
> ...


Mikre nem látsz rá...
Hiába, lakni tudni kell.







Végül majd jön ide is a




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 1)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mikre nem látsz rá...
> Hiába, lakni tudni kell.
> 
> 
> ...


 


A Moderator??? :shock: ...ide? minek?  A zujsagba olvastam, hogy mostantol az a kijelentes, hogy “vegyel amerikai termekeket ......stb."“ politikailag helyes”.

Ezt irta,. .....Hong Kongban :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Július 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A Moderator??? :shock: ...ide? minek?  A zujsagba olvastam, hogy mostantol az a kijelentes, hogy “vegyel amerikai termekeket ......stb."“ politikailag helyes”.
> 
> Ezt irta,. .....Hong Kongban :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


A moderátor a "túl sok" smiley miatt jön majd.
Viszont mióta követed figyelemmel a hongkongi újságokat?
És a többiek? Máris üdülnek?
A végén elég lesz egy kétszemélyes mentőkabin is.:mrgreen:
Hogy kimentsen a zűrből. Vagy az űrből?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 4)

Abigel573 írta:


> A moderátor a "túl sok" smiley miatt jön majd.
> Viszont mióta követed figyelemmel a hongkongi újságokat?
> És a többiek? Máris üdülnek?
> A végén elég lesz egy kétszemélyes mentőkabin is.:mrgreen:
> Hogy kimentsen a zűrből. Vagy az űrből?


 
A hongkongiakat nem konnyu lerazni, egyszer adtam egyiknek egy nevjegykartyat es azota naponta elkuldi, hogy mi ujsag arra.







Lehet, hogy csak 2 szemelyes kell....majd felzarkoznak a tobbiek kesobb.Raernek 2300-ig. Akkor indulunk, nem? 
En ugy "dontottem", hogy a nyari szabin majd osszel veszem ki.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr2vA88rHj0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_BWNzThJY&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Július 9)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A hongkongiakat nem konnyu lerazni, egyszer adtam egyiknek egy nevjegykartyat es azota naponta elkuldi, hogy mi ujsag arra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nyári szabi? Valahogy olyan ismerős a kifejezés. Mintha hallottam volna már valahol...




Vagy ez a téli lenne?


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 11)

Egyszer a kínai császárt gyaloghintón cipelték a kikötőbe. Épp az ortodox-szerzetesek kongattak egy harangot, amit Gábor Áron öntődéjében készítettek. A császár még sosem hallott még keresztény harangozást. Csodállattal hallgatta.
,,Hon-kong" hon meg ,,Nem-kong", néha ,,Meg-kong"!
mondta.






Így lett a város neve Hong-kong, a folyó neve Mekong, a császár neve pedig Nem-kong!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 11)

Halihó !
kiss

Jónagyot !

Itten vaok !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 12)

....ha megnovok hattyu leszek.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXBuZskWPiQ&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 12)




----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)

El kéne már mennem a fodrászhoz, mert ebben a melegben ez a frizura túlzás.


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)

A tengeri tehén védett állat, csak az én farmomom van már. Jól tejel és vízi jármű is egyaránt. A delfinek nyelvét is érti.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 12)

Es hivasra hazhoz mentek/usztok/repultok a friss tejjel?? :shock:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> Nyári szabi? Valahogy olyan ismerős a kifejezés. Mintha hallottam volna már valahol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

De jo, hogy nyar van !!! ..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 12)

Ray2 írta:


> Halihó !
> kiss
> 
> Jónagyot !
> ...


 

Akkor jo.. Mindenki megvan..


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)

Pók apuka, birka mama
és itt van a birka baba!​


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 12)

Csatolás megtekintése 313380Csatolás megtekintése 313381Csatolás megtekintése 313382

3 évszak


----------



## virus94 (2009 Július 13)

hátjó
mivel snki se segít itt is írok 20 hozzászólást mert nem bírom állandó tag akarok lenni

nem jöttél túl korán időm az votl nagykoámám..

egymást hátát ütve italokat küldve multját sem sejtve kék ruhás nőknek

részegen ektten amelyik rosszul van az avgyok én..kár hogy msot mutatnak az eléb még

és aztán nem jöttél átgyúrtuk éltetté idő komámmal ez üldögéslé maradj otthon nézzél tv-t tök sötét vonatokat mutat minden csatornaa

sálálálálálá kispálll<33333 csillag vagy fecskee<3333 jaj

végülis mind1 is tudtam hoyg nem si jössz este csilalg voltál nappal meg fecske..mindent földbe vetve minden nő rdenben na ezt hagyom itt neked te CSILLAG AVGY FECSKE

részegen részegene részegen sálálálálálálál-

elegem van=) álladnó tag akarok lenni, de smmi. csinálhjatok már valamit emrt komolyan

most máá komolyan a zenesz9övegek jönnke mert nem tudok mti csinálni..ki vagyok akadva-.-

tessék

kaptok kispált minden mennyiségbern-.-

Én adom a nyuszikat, te adod a vadászt 
Én kitalálok valamit és talán te is találsz 
Ebben olyat amitôl, izgalmas a játék 
Lônél rám, de a helyedben én soha nem találnék 

Hogy annak ne legyen vége, ami ilyen jól megy 
Én csak futok elôtted, nekem úgyis lôttek 
De belôled még akármi is lehet 
S csak annyit mondj rá, ha kérdik mi lett veled 
Lôjél és ne dumálj, haggyá' má 

Az én szívem tyúkszar, ünnep van ha érzek 
A lányok ettôl sírnak, majd holnap beszélek 
A vadászat alatt még majd errôl veled 
S ha kérdeznéd, hogy -Mi van veled? 
- Hát velem most minden lehet. 
2. S ha kérdeznéd, hogy mi van veled 
- Hát veled most minden lehet. 

Nézd a mezôt ott szaladok (1) 
Nyuszi vagyok tojást rakok (2) 
A sok finom kék szalagot 
Ha otthon az asztalra dobsz 
Ha véres is, a hajamba hagyhatnád

1. Autó fordul, széken a ruhád,
Nézed az utcát, szerintem át
Fogsz ázni mondom, ha ott állsz a gangon,
Dobsz a galamboknak, hadd dobogjon
Valamiért a szívük,
Legyen céljuk, ne mindig higgyük,
Hogy mind csak eszköz arra,
Hogy ez a város le legyen sz**va.

2. És legyen attól rendbe' minden,
Hogy esik az eső és attól frissen
Kinőtt Fejes Káposztához
Hasonlítson reggel a város,
És te is új legyél benne,
Zöld, mint egy mozgalom és egyre
Ugorj az autók elé,
Ki a könnyekkel, kifelé!

3. Érezd, hogy lehet, hogy most vagy,
És nemcsak egy tévedés hozhat
Változást, ki kell hogy jöjjön
A bőrödből a nődre egy ködmön,
Ha fázik, mert tél lesz és tényleg,
Hátha igaz, hogy felőled élhet
Minden, amit gyilkolni szoktál,
Hadd használjon el, amit hordtál eddig.

4. Hadd álljon meg benned az élet,
Hogy megkérdezd: -Élet mi végre kérlek,
Hogy annyira keményen meneteltél,
Engem mint birka lelegeltél,
Tisztellek, küzdesz, meg minden,
Csak valld be nekem, hogy nincsen
Szükséged immáron másra,
Csak a kezedben a dáma párra,
Hogy megemeld ismét a tétet,
Nyerjél még egy pár évet,
Csinálj még egy pár dolgot,
Amit valaki fontosnak mondott!

Mindegy, csak valami szóljon, je! 
Egy hülye gitáros szólózzon, jó! 
Rólam úgysem énekel senki, 
Mit tudják, hogy én
Mit gondolok, mit érzek, 
Nehogy már kiszámítsatok! 

Amit szerettek, én is azt szeretném. 
Amit szerettek, én is azt szeretném. 

Amit mindenki gondol jó, 
Amit mindenki használ szép, 
Amit mindenki képzel hát? 
Én is azokat, azokat is én!

Amit szerettek, én is azt szeretném! 
Amit ti szerettek, én is azt szeretném! 

Ti meg azt hiszitek biztos 
Hogy üzenhettek énnekem, 
Pedig azér’ vagyok csak itt, 
Mer’ olyan sokszor mondta a TV be. 

Mindegy, csak valami szóljon, je! 
Egy hülye gitáros szólózzon, jó! 
Szíven vagyok találva, 
Mikor éneklek a tömegbe, 
Ha akarjátok, hatással 
Lehettek rám, nekem mindegy. 

Amit szerettek...

nem pont ezek a kedvenceim csak azokat másolom be amelyikre épp rákattintok-....válogatást se érdemeltek

Bikinibe' láttam meg őt kint a strandon.
Nem hiszem, hogy tíz centi volt az egész.
Egy zsebkendőből esküszöm,
Egy fürdőkosztüm pont kijön,
Még sose láttam ilyen takarékos nőt.

Rohan az idő, Már oly rég együtt járunk
Valamire mégiscsak rájöttem én
A nyár oly gyorsan múlik el
És télen bunda, csizma kell 
Mostmár megtanított ő,
Hogy csak nyáron takarékos a nő

Rohan az idő, Már oly rég együtt járunk
Valamire mégiscsak rájöttem én
A nyár oly gyorsan múlik el
És télen bunda, csizma kell 
Mostmár megtanított ő,
Hogy csak nyáron takarékos a nő

"-Kérsz cigit Zoli? -Nem, kösz."

Megyünk és közben nézem magunkat, 
Ahogy átvágunk a haldokló világon. 
Megállunk büfézni az egyetlen fánál, 
Aztán szépen kipörög a kerék induláskor a porba

Mer’ én akkor már hetek óta nem beszéltem senkivel, 
Csak tegnap lőttem egy csillagot 
épp' inni volt a tónál. 
Elküldte az anyja a nyakláncát a gyerekeinek, 
Hát felzaklatott az eset, ezér’ éjjel
Élőlény után néztem

És találtam is egyet olcsón és szerintem jó
lehetett neki, 
Mer’ utána nagyon bújt, 
De én egy erőltetett mosollyal kibontakoztam
a karjaiból, 
S azt mondtam ne félj az elválástól

Ugye soha nem felejtelek el,
kérdezte még reménykedve, 
Mikor már az ajtóban álltam
Nem, feleltem; és gondolatban már újra 
magunkat láttam
Ahogy vágunk által a haldokló világon, 
Az autóm és én 

"Ist der jemand da draussen?"

Táncolj, látod más is táncol
Szép a Hold is más is nézni
De csak ha már bepasizott 
Nem vendégségben vagy itt a 
Földön élet folyik mér' ne 
Fürdenénk a sűrűjébe'

Ma bálba megy egész tejút és senki nem a régen megunt
Pörgést és keringést járja hanem mind bevadult
Hát járjuk ahogy minden járja csináld ahogy mind csinálja
Dalt írok belőle és eléneklem neked hátha
Mindenkinek tetszik az a nagyon szép rész benne, hogy
Úgy játssz a szívemmel, mintha nem is lenne benne 
Semmi sem csak üresen állna, mint a didergő királyba 
Sajátja, de percenként néhányszor azért még megpróbálja,
Hogy hátha

Táncolj látod más is táncol
Szép a Hold is más is nézni
De csak ha már bepasizott 
Nem vendégségben vagy itt a 
Földön élet folyik mér' ne 
Fürdenénk a sűrűjébe'

Mert könnyű úgy szeretni mintha nem is lenne
egymáshoz rendelve semmi és minden mehetne
Ahova csak akar akkor nem lenne összejárva
Újra és újra sok régen megunt csillagpálya

Mert, mindenkinek tetszik az a nagyon szép rész benne, hogy
Úgy játssz a szívemmel, mintha nem is lenne benne
Semmi sem, csak üresen állna, mint a didergő királyba
Sajátja, de percenként néhányszor azért megpróbálja
Hogy hátha, hogy hátha, hogy hátha...

1. Jó a világ végéig
Egy erdőben elbújni,
Aztán előjönni.
Ne féljetek, úgy néz ki,
Nem én vagyok az,
Akivel birkózni kell,
Én csak itt bujkáltam
Magamban, de

R. Annyi jel volt itt Földön Égen
Gondoltam hát megnézem
Hogy vagytok, hogy vagytok?

2. A szív körül félhomály van
De valamelyik kamrájában
A poros villanykörte alatt
Alszik egy fiú
Gyomrában kompót és az alatt
Halak, savanyú
Némi kenyérdarab
És leves porból kavarog ott,
És tervek, amiket eltett télre,
Hogy kéne, de aztán mégse,
Hogy kéne, de aztán nem.

R., 1.

Hiába mész az erdőbe
Már mindenki ott van
Hétvége, hétvége
Hiába mész az erdőbe
Jó a világ végéig
Egy erdőben elbújni
Aztán előjönni
Ne féljetek, don't worry!

A cirkusz ad varázslót
Nagylányt adja nagyváros
Költőtől van a töltőtoll
Én meg egy kis rakkendroll
Maradékot szombatról
Hozok kis lábaskámban
Neked nem kegyelmez senki
Neked nem kegyelmeznek
Neked nem kegyelmes senki
Figyelem őket és nem...

1. Rajtakaptál, nincs történet,
Nem vár itt semmi téged.
Egy film sem azért ér ősszel véget,
Hogy hideg szél fújja a széked.
1. 2.
2. Gyújts lámpát, az idegen elment,
Mi is megijeszthettük volna.
Az ajándokodat, miközben kint meg süt a nap,
Egyedül egy szobában bontja (fel).

3. Nem műsor ez, ne maradj végig,
Ha szomorú meleged félted.
Rajtakaptál, nincs történet,
Nem vár itt semmi téged.
(aa ooó aa aa a)

. Nem én vagyok a nagymamád,
De ha gondolok rád, megállok,
Ő biztos a bérlettokban hord,
Te meg vasárnap eszed a palacsintát.

2. Potyogtasd el a nápolyi-morzsát,
Rajzolj pöcsöt a plakátnak!
Sínek hosszán moccan a MÁV,
Tanítható olajfolt a mamádnak.

3. A tv-ben nézed a szaxofonost,
És azt gondolod, hogy de jó neki.
A kádban fröcsölsz és eljátszod,
A tenger a partot hogyan veri.

4. Ugye milyen jó most forogni a napon?
Az arcodon elkent szúnyogtetem,
Ha akarod a szárnyait rád rakhatom,
A tojásait meg majd elültetem.

5. És én utállak, mert egyedül vagy,
És egyedül vagyok, mert utállak.
A tv-t hagyom a hónom alatt,
Hogy lemérje a lázát a világnak.

6. De tényleg ez van, én vártalak,
A tücskökkel ettem én is a füvet,
Felköptem a garázstetőkig,
És megcsillant szépen lefelé jövet.

1. Berendeztem én már a világom,
És kirándulok benne, mint egy bölény,
Akinek azér' van a rezervátom,
Mert úgy szeret lakni, ahogy én.

2. Elsétálok én a kerítésig,
Nincs azon túl kedves a szememnek,
Ha meg lenne, hát biztos hogy nem olyan,
Amit egy ilyen kis világba beengednek.

1.

Levesek készülnek porból
Így lettem én is egy új kor hajnalán
Ettem a fáról, és attól
Nem megy a rejtvény

Csak smárol a korral a srác
És karókat ver le jelnek 
Akácfák bólintanak lent a téren
A nap is elkezdi a szélen

A szomszédok elöl hagyták a lábost,
És legyek mennek át most
Tőlünk oda, a hajnali széllel
Száll a megfejtők pora

Levesek készülnek porból
Így lettem én is '67 nyarán
Ettem a fáról, és attól
Nem megy a rejtvény, nekem sem talán

Csak smárol a korral a srác
És karókat ver le jelnek 
Akácfák bólintanak lent a téren
A nap is elkezdi a szélen

A szomszédok elöl hagyták a lábost,
És legyek mennek át most
Tőlünk oda, a hajnali széllel
Száll a megfejtők pora

A helyes megfejtők a végére maradnak
Fasírtot esznek és néha vakarnak a
Fejükön egyet, mi lehet öt betű
És a szívhez szól? Hegedű?
Nem mer' az hat betű...

Szigorú feltételek mellett
Még szeretők lehetnek
Az ember és az állat
Vagy akivel eddig csináltad


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 14)

Csak azon gondolkodtam, hogy - biztonsagi szempontokbol - kellene egy kiserleti utazas a Marsra. Eloszor talan kilohetnenk valakit, hogy korulnezzen amarson.
Na de kit?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 14)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 313380Csatolás megtekintése 313381Csatolás megtekintése 313382
> 
> 3 évszak


 
 Miert is megyunk a Marsra? Hol keszult az elso kep?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 14)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Csak azon gondolkodtam, hogy - biztonsagi szempontokbol - kellene egy kiserleti utazas a Marsra. Eloszor talan kilohetnenk valakit, hogy korulnezzen amarson.
> Na de kit?? :mrgreen:



Hm........

A túl hosszú hozzászólókat.hu ? :9::9:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 14)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Miert is megyunk a Marsra? Hol keszult az elso kep?



Azért megyünk a Marsra, mert ott van.
Oroszország  - ban készültek a képek.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 16)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Csak azon gondolkodtam, hogy - biztonsagi szempontokbol - kellene egy kiserleti utazas a Marsra. Eloszor talan kilohetnenk valakit, hogy korulnezzen amarson.:grin:
Na de kit?? :mrgreen:_




Ray2 írta:


> Hm........
> 
> A túl hosszú hozzászólókat.hu ? :9::9:


 

:shock: Na most lottek a kiserletnek...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 16)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_ Miert is megyunk a Marsra? Hol keszult az elso kep?_




Ray2 írta:


> Azért megyünk a Marsra, mert ott van.
> Oroszország  - ban készültek a képek.


 
Nagyon szep az a kep. Ez is csak azt bizonyitja, hogy nincs elet a Marson.....vagy mar atjottek ide a marsiak, vagy csak nagyon rossz izlesuk van.....mar ami a bolygo-berendezest illeti.

Regen volt fent egy olyan teli keped, ahol mar voltam. Pont ott.


----------



## Zigomer (2009 Július 16)

Fletó kézenfekvő jelölt lett volna...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54*
> 
> 
> ...



Hm.

Hogy nézett ki?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 16)

Zigomer írta:


> Fletó kézenfekvő jelölt lett volna...



Hihi.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 17)

Ray2 írta:


> Hm.
> 
> Hogy nézett ki?


 
Teliesen..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 17)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Zigomer* 

 
_Fletó kézenfekvő jelölt lett volna..._




Ray2 írta:


> Hihi.


 
Hat jo, csak nehogy elxxxx........:mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN2C6L9v2XM


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 17)

*Mindíg csak: fogdbe aszád !*

Csatolás megtekintése 315015Csatolás megtekintése 315016


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 315017


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 315018

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQrcH45pAeU


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 315019


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 17)

Szerintem van már köztünk olyan, aki a Marsról jött kukkolni. Őt visszalőjük kísérletként.







Ezen a buszon bújt el. Ki akarja megkeresni? Aki elébb megtalálja, az lesz a húnyó. Ecc-pecc, kimeheccc.... :99:


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 20)

A holdraszállás 40 éves jubileumán felújították az archívumot. Itt látható, hogy esti sétára indultam. Régi szép idők, a képen jól lehet látni, hogy még milyen ifjú voltam. :4:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 20)

alberth írta:


> A holdraszállás 40 éves jubileumán felújították az archívumot. Itt látható, hogy esti sétára indultam. Régi szép idők, a képen jól lehet látni, hogy még milyen ifjú voltam. :4:



Jó kép.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 20)

alberth írta:


> Szerintem van már köztünk olyan, aki a Marsról jött kukkolni. Őt visszalőjük kísérletként.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Persze akkor vámos kiképzést is kell kapnunk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 21)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_





A holdraszállás 40 éves jubileumán felújították az archívumot. Itt látható, hogy esti sétára indultam. Régi szép idők, a képen jól lehet látni, hogy még milyen ifjú voltam. :4:_





Ray2 írta:


> Jó kép.


 
:mrgreen:

Errol jut eszembe....
A Marsi zaszlora azt irtuk , hogy GUMISZO*M*A  ....talan a moderatort is kilohetnenk...:mrgreen:....moderalni :99:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 21)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AvkyHCU7XU


----------



## decsebál (2009 Július 21)

Találtam egy gumiszobát szexelni lehet-e benne?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 22)

decsebál írta:


> Találtam egy gumiszobát szexelni lehet-e benne?



A szex az társas dolog.
Általában.
Hát keress partnert akár itt is.
DE nem igazán erről szól a dolog.

Most éjszakánként ablakot pucolunk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 23)

Ray2 írta:


> A szex az társas dolog.
> Általában.
> Hát keress partnert akár itt is.
> DE nem igazán erről szól a dolog.
> ...


 

A zurhajoet?...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_5l6rIUu4A
Ez egy jo film....:grin:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 23)

Nem mindegyik szalonkepes, de szellemesek. Hogyan lehet víz segítségével fényt csinálni?
- Meg kell mosni az ablakot.

- Mi van a macska fején?
- Cirmos cica haj.

- Hogy készül a gyerek?
- Leül az asztal mellé, és megírja a leckéjét.

- Hogy hívják az alattomos masinát?
- Számító gép.

- Miért zümmögnek a méhek?
- Mert nem tudják a szöveget.

- Melyik az az állat, amelyiknek több mint a fele zsír?
- A zsiráf.

- Hogyan számol a cigány angolul?
- Van, tyúk, víz, forr...

- Mit mond a brazil táncosnő, ha nem akar gyereket?
- Számbá!

- Hogyan élvez a robot?
- Kiveri a biztosítékot!

- Mi a faszén?
- Szerves önkritika!

- Miből állapítható meg, hogy a férfi szexuálisan izgatott?
- LÉLEGZIK!!!!!

- Mi az: használat előtt merev, amíg igénybe veszik nedves, ha már nem
kell, akkor csöpög és lóg?
- Esernyő!

- Hogyan tanulta a középkorban a királynő a szerelmet?
- Apródonként!

- Mi a különbség a képeslap és a férfi között?
- A képeslap mindig képes...

- Hol van az egyetlen hely, ahol a romantika megelőzi a szexet?
- Az értelmező kéziszótárban!

- Mi a legjobb tojásfesték?
- A rúzs!

- Mi a mélység titka?
- Megduglak a pincében, és nem mondjuk el senkinek!

- Mi a különbség a felső 10.000 és a női combok között?
- Semmi...nem kritizálni kell, hanem bejutni közéjük!

- Hogy szólíts meg 1 nőt, akinek 1 csepp melle sincs?
- Sehogy!

A férfiak 2 nagy hazugsága:
1. Szeretlek
2. Hiányzol

A közlekedési rendőr bekerül a kórházba, egy vakbélműtétre.
Mikor magához tér, a sajgó hasi sebhely felett is valami fájdalmat érez.
Lenéz, és szőrös mellkasán keresztbe három csík ragasztóval odaerősítve
egy darab kötszert vesz észre. Ekkor pánikba esik, hiszen csak a
vakbélről tudott, mellkasi műtétről nem. Összeszedi magát, és nagy
fájdalmak közepette (mivel a ragasztószalag tépi a szőrt a melléről)
leszedi a kötszert.
Alatta nyoma sincs sebhelynek, viszont a kötszerre nagy, fekete betűkkel
ez van írva:
" Gyógyuljon meg mielőbb! Szeretettel: a nővér, akit a múlt héten
büntetett meg!"

Két gyerek látja a fiatal házaspárt, amint éppen jönnek ki a templomból.
Megszólal az egyik:
- Rájuk ijesszek?
- Inkább majd én.
Odafut a vőlegényhez, és így szól hozzá:
- Gratulálok papa, jól választottál...

- Mi az? Négy lába van, mégis elesik.
- Félbevágott pók.

Egy nő elmegy a fogorvoshoz. Amikor beül a székbe, megmarkolja a doki
férfiasságát.
- De hölgyem, ön a nemi szervemet fogja!
- Így van, és most mindketten nagyon óvatosak leszünk, hogy ne okozzunk
fájdalmat a másiknak!

Turista házaspár betér a vidéki étterembe.
- Mit gondolsz, milyen lehet itt a csiga? - kérdezi a nő.
A szomszéd asztaltól átszól egy férfi: - Pincérnek van öltözve asszonyom.

Három alkoholista fekszik az árokparton. Az egyik tüsszent, mire a másik:
- Egészségedre! Erre a harmadik:
- Fiúk töltsetek nekem is!

Mi az, amikor két paraszt verekszik a mezőn?
-Tájbox!!!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 23)

*éhes ország.hu*

Két cápa beszélget.

- Mit reggeliztél?
- Én egy meztelen nőt! És te?
- Én egy Magyar politikust.
- És honnan tudod, hogy az volt?
- Gerinctelen volt, nem volt bőr a pofáján, a segge simára volt nyalva


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 23)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *alberth*
> 
> 
> ...



Valaki átkeresztel
te a Gumiszománkat. :33:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Július 25)

Földes éjszaka a Holdon, növekvő Föld idején. Amikor teliföld van a Holdon, akkor a holdi földkórosok alvajáróként bejárnak 1-2 kataszteri hold földet, azaz holdat.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 25)

Ray2 írta:


>


 

 Ez a kep nagyon aranyos......es a tobbi szaz es szaz szinten. 
...ezert nem csinaltunk semmit tegnap a munkahelyemen...

Az mindig tudtam, hogy a fenykepezeshez szerencse is kell.....na de ekkora????


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 25)

:12::12::12:


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 26)

Mindenkinek kellemes Anna, Anikó és Annamária napot kívánok! - ezzel a kedves Annabáli jelenettel. Tegnap Füreden jártam és hoztam egy kis gumiszobába való ízelítőt.


----------



## locseigabor (2009 Július 26)

Úramisten!  Itt is aztán vannak dolgok!  Hehe!  Annabál! Vicces! :-D


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 26)

alberth írta:


> Mindenkinek kellemes Anna, Anikó és Annamária napot kívánok! - ezzel a kedves Annabáli jelenettel. Tegnap Füreden jártam és hoztam egy kis gumiszobába való ízelítőt.


 

:mrgreen: Zene? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osHT73lWMD0


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 26)

alberth írta:


> Földes éjszaka a Holdon, növekvő Föld idején. Amikor teliföld van a Holdon, akkor a holdi földkórosok alvajáróként bejárnak 1-2 kataszteri hold földet, azaz holdat.


 
.....es meg a tetorol sem esnek le 



Gondolom az eszaki fenyt is jobban lehet latni a holdrol.







A szerencsesebbek kedden lathattak Edmontonbanrolleyes 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X61WbGCo1WU&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watchv=X61WbGCo1WU&feature=related

Ahol en lakom nem lehet latni az Aurorat, DE azert itt is zajlik az elet.  Egy kacsa csalad lelepett a parkbol. A rendorseg egy Pizzazonal talalta meg oket ( a mama kacsat es a 8 kis kacsat) es visszavittek oket a parkba.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 26)

Valóban nagy időrabló ez a fotóalbum. 

Én már régóta rágódom rajta. 

Örülök hogy megoszthattam másokkal is az örömöt amit ad.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen: Zene?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osHT73lWMD0




Nagyon jó !!!


----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdsqbwhqufY

Még egy aláfestő zene! :33:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 27)

Évicus írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdsqbwhqufY
> 
> Még egy aláfestő zene! :33:


 

Ez szenzacios volt Evicus!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 27)

Ray2 írta:


> Valóban nagy időrabló ez a fotóalbum.
> 
> Én már régóta rágódom rajta.
> 
> Örülök hogy megoszthattam másokkal is az örömöt amit ad.


 
Koszonjuk szepen ! kiss









Camouflage


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 27)

Ray2 írta:


> Nagyon jó !!!


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CosV0JJSgqc  ez se rossz..


----------



## boni molly 7 (2009 Július 27)

ez szép volt


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 27)

*Sör reklám*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ7c45gs0kA :111::111::111::111:


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 27)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh3FqZXc_Yg

Adjad neki majd a Marson, amúgy magyarosan felpaprikázva!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 27)

alberth írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh3FqZXc_Yg
> 
> Adjad neki majd a Marson, amúgy magyarosan felpaprikázva!


 

Menjük, lássunk, győzzünk Cpt.? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkijlDlu6Xo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEF8IFRXkD4&feature=related


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 27)

Ez az izgalmas sprtközvetítést ki ne hagyjátok!​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 28)

alberth írta:


> ​
> 
> 
> Ez az izgalmas sprtközvetítést ki ne hagyjátok!​


 
Macska ping-pong....

Akkor most mar biztos , hogy Debrecenbe kene menni 

http://munkacsyszfv.atw.hu/foto_nev...tmenyeibol/slides/krisztus_pilatus_elott.html


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Macska ping-pong....
> 
> Akkor most mar biztos , hogy Debrecenbe kene menni
> 
> http://munkacsyszfv.atw.hu/foto_nev...tmenyeibol/slides/krisztus_pilatus_elott.html


Bizony, a Krisztus-triológia is itt van. Csodálatosak a Munkácsi-képek. Ellesem róluk a festéstechinkákat, mert a Marson majd én leszek a leghíresebb festőművész! 






Még van mit gyakorolni! :656:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 30)

alberth írta:


> Bizony, a Krisztus-triológia is itt van. Csodálatosak a Munkácsi-képek. Ellesem róluk a festéstechinkákat, mert a Marson majd én leszek a leghíresebb festőművész!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Igen, azt csiripelik a verebek is... ( marhogy a Krisztus-triologia ott van ) 

Hat jo, akkor Te fogsz festeni ....en meg gyakorolom a ping-pongot...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWoXkQFfY6E


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 30)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWoXkQFfY6E



Most már biztos hogy maradi vagyok. Ez a kortárs művészet 
túlhaladott számomra.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVblWq3tDwY&feature=related

Vannak dolgok, meg dolgok és valamik, akármik és bármik is.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Július 30)

Csatolás megtekintése 318705


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Július 30)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWoXkQFfY6E :grin:_







Ray2 írta:


> Most már biztos hogy maradi vagyok. Ez a kortárs művészet
> túlhaladott számomra.


 
Huha...

” See all 60 videos” .... azt valasztod amelyiket akarod..vagy nekem kell kivalasztani amit akarsz?


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 1)

Én csak fülelek továbbra is!


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 1)

Van még mit fejlődni a gumika szobácskában!​


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 3)

Nagyon meleg van, leálltam beszélgetni a fagylaltárus hölggyel.
Olyan lengén öltözik, hogy felfrissültem közben.​


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Augusztus 3)

alberth írta:


> Nagyon meleg van, leálltam beszélgetni a fagylaltárus hölggyel.
> Olyan lengén öltözik, hogy felfrissültem közben.​



Nos, csupán szakmailag. 
:33: Előnyös marketing fogás. :33:


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 5)

​ 
Faszaporítás új módszerrel!
Szenzációs új találmányt dolgoztam ki. Így fogjuk a Marsot befásítani.
Környeztekímélő és természetes, emberi beavatkozást nem igényel.
A szabadalmaztatás pillanatait kaptam lencsevégre.​


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Augusztus 5)

alberth írta:


> ​
> Faszaporítás új módszerrel!
> Szenzációs új találmányt dolgoztam ki. Így fogjuk a Marsot befásítani.
> Környeztekímélő és természetes, emberi beavatkozást nem igényel.
> A szabadalmaztatás pillanatait kaptam lencsevégre.​



*Az oltás kivitelezése*
A gesztenye javított héj alá oltására bármilyen típusú, jó minőségű oltókés alkalmas. Az oltócsapot párosítás metszlappal kell megvágni, szigorúan ragaszkodni kell a kés borotvaélességéhez, valamint a penge körömoldalról fenéséhez. 
A munka menete a következő:

az alanyt az oltás helyén a tengelyére merőlegesen visszavágjuk


a vágásfelület roncsolódott szöveteit éles késsel lesimítjuk


a nedves ruhával gondosan takart oltóvesszőből (az ízközök hosszától függően) 1—3 rügyes oltócsapot (kb. 5—8 cm) vágunk, az oltóvesszőt visszatakarjuk, s az oltócsapot „párosítás" — metszlappal (egyenes, sima) megvágjuk, a metszlap hosszúsága az oltócsap vastagságának 2,5—3 szorosa legyen


az oltócsapot az alany oltáshelyéhez illesztjük, és az alany kérgét az oltócsap mellett, a metszlap hosszának 2/3 részéig átvágjuk


az alany kérgét a visszavágás felületén a két párhuzamos be*metszés között kissé felfeszítjük, s az oltócsapot metszlapjával a fatestre, a kéreg alá toljuk olyan mélyen, hogy az oltóvessző metsz-lapjából kb. 2—4 mm az alany csonkja felett maradjon a sebhegesztés segítésére


az oltást szorosan kötözzük az alany csonkjához


a kész oltvány minden vágott és szabadon álló felületét olvasztott paraffinnal kenjük (koronába oltás esetén, ha az alany törzsének hajlékonysága lehetővé teszi, előnyösebb a paraffinba-mártás)


az oltócsap, illetve a fejlődő nemes hajtás rögzítésére az oltás mellé irányító pálcát erősítsünk


----------



## csiszitibi (2009 Augusztus 7)

Barackra is jó?


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 8)

Ez egy klasszis Kaka-s, most igazoltam le a Milántól!​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 11)

Ez a játékos is a csapattal maradó na!
Hogy is hívják? Jó kis focista lesz belőle.


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 11)

Ez a játékost messziről érkezett. Még szoknom kell a nevét. Ismeri valaki?​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 12)

Pingvinország miniszterelnöke hivatalos látogatásra érkezett.
Fogadás balról, tiszteleeee-legj!​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 12)

Ez egy szopós malac, vagy egy nem szabályos marha? Ki tudja?​


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 15)

Ever for ever!


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 16)

Hogyha én kiscica lennék,
kebled közé temetkeznék.
Cici cica lenn nevem,
s ott találnám finom tejem!


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 16)

Wimledonban teniszeztem,
vereséget is szenvedtem.
Szél emelte fel a szoknyát,
s olykor elnéztem a labdát!


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 16)

Bocsi, de én festő vagyok,
lefestettem Gorbacsovot.
De elhagytam az alsómat,
s összekentem a hátsómat!


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 16)

Kőmíves Kelemen
lám meleg volt szegény,
így be lett falazva
férfineje, szegény!


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Augusztus 18)

Most akkor...


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Augusztus 21)

... tehát így...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Ray2 (2009 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Ray2 (2009 Augusztus 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrurFmHGEck


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Augusztus 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am0pHKaD7fQ


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 30)

Közeledik a nyár vége,
gondoljunk a hideg télre.
Ha jön a tél, hulla jó!
ha lábam közt hull a hó!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Augusztus 31)

Az olvastam, hogy Viagra ronthatja a szaglást.....csak ugy eszembe jutott.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Augusztus 31)

Most latom, hogy megint eltunt 150 hozzaszollasom. A multkor mar elvergodtem 2000-ig, es most megint csak 1849...:4::roll:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Augusztus 31)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Augusztus 31)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Augusztus 31)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Augusztus 31)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 31)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Most latom, hogy megint eltunt 150 hozzaszollasom. A multkor mar elvergodtem 2000-ig, es most megint csak 1849...:4::roll:


Kedves Gyöngyi!
Néhány topikot töröltek, bizonyára azokban voltak a hiányzó hozzászólásaid.
Ha 1849-nél tartasz, gyorsan szóljunk Petőfinek, hogy ne Segesvárra menjen a csatába, hanem a sarki kocsmába. Így még sok-sok új verset írhat.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Szeptember 1)

Ray2 írta:


>


Egyetértek!


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Szeptember 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Most latom, hogy megint eltunt 150 hozzaszollasom. A multkor mar elvergodtem 2000-ig, es most megint csak 1849...:4::roll:


150? Bagatell. Nekem több, mint 3000 tűnt el.
De igaz is. Minek az a böszme sok hozzászóllás?:-?
Szedjük csak azt a szagláscsökkentő viagrát.
Előbb-utóbb a látásunkat is jótékonyan fogja befolyásolni,
és akkor nem fogunk ilyen apróságokkal foglalkozni.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 3)

*FFSpy VÍRUS !*

Az FFSpy trójai készítői nem törődtek azzal, hogy a kártékony programjukat böngészőfüggetlenné tegyék, ezért az kizárólag a Firefox alkalmazás esetében működőképes. A Mozilla szoftverének felhasználóit azonban mindez nem vigasztalja, hiszen a kártevő a Firefoxhoz feltelepített komponensének köszönhetően igencsak aktív.
Az FFSpy jelenlegi variánsa egy Adobe Flash frissítésnek próbálja álcázni magát. Amikor azonban a felhasználó elindítja a trójai állományát, akkor az természetesen nem a Flash új verzióját telepíti fel, hanem a kártékony összetevőit. Ezt követően a Firefoxban folyamatosan figyeli a Google webes keresője által megjelenített tartalmakat, amiket összegyűjt és feltölt egy előre meghatározott távoli szerverre. 
Az Isidor Biztonsági Központ szerint az FFSpy elsősorban egy váratlanul megjelenő, Adobe Flash frissítés sikerességéről szóló üzenetablak, valamint egy Firefox indításakor felbukkanó, újonnan telepített kiegészítőről árulkodó ablak révén ismerhető fel.
*Amikor az FFSpy trójai elindul, akkor az alábbi műveleteket hajtja végre:*
1. Megjelenít egy üzenetablakot a következő szöveggel:
"Adobe Flash Updated Successfully" 
2. Létrehozza az alábbi állományokat:
%AppData%\Adobe\Flash\chrome.manifest 
%AppData%\Adobe\Flash\content\google.js 
%AppData%\Adobe\Flash\content\overlay.js
%AppData%\Adobe\Flash\content\overlay.js.old 
%AppData%\Adobe\Flash\content\overlay.xul 
%AppData%\Adobe\Flash\install.js
%AppData%\Adobe\Flash\install.rdf
3. A regisztrációs adatbázishoz hozzáfűzi a következő bejegyzést:
hkey_Current_User\Software\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions{191d3f14-ff4c-4895-bdea-db54526cb49a}\Data: "%AppData%\Adobe\Flash"
4. Feltelepít egy beépülő modult a Firefox webböngészőhöz.
5. Amennyiben a felhasználó a Firefoxot használja a böngészéshez, akkor a trójai folyamatosan figyelemmel kíséri a Google keresőjében megjelenő tartalmakat. 
6. A keresőben megadott adatokat és a megjelenő információkat feltölti egy előre meghatározott távoli szerverre.


----------



## Évicus (2009 Szeptember 3)

Végre sikerült egy vírust megörökíteni a legmodernebb tudományos víruskereső programmal. Hát így néznek ki:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Ray2 írta:


> Az FFSpy trójai készítői nem törődtek azzal, hogy a kártékony programjukat böngészőfüggetlenné tegyék, ezért az kizárólag a Firefox alkalmazás esetében működőképes. A Mozilla szoftverének felhasználóit azonban mindez nem vigasztalja, hiszen a kártevő a Firefoxhoz feltelepített komponensének köszönhetően igencsak aktív.
> Az FFSpy jelenlegi variánsa egy Adobe Flash frissítésnek próbálja álcázni magát. Amikor azonban a felhasználó elindítja a trójai állományát, akkor az természetesen nem a Flash új verzióját telepíti fel, hanem a kártékony összetevőit. Ezt követően a Firefoxban folyamatosan figyeli a Google webes keresője által megjelenített tartalmakat, amiket összegyűjt és feltölt egy előre meghatározott távoli szerverre.
> Az Isidor Biztonsági Központ szerint az FFSpy elsősorban egy váratlanul megjelenő, Adobe Flash frissítés sikerességéről szóló üzenetablak, valamint egy Firefox indításakor felbukkanó, újonnan telepített kiegészítőről árulkodó ablak révén ismerhető fel.
> *Amikor az FFSpy trójai elindul, akkor az alábbi műveleteket hajtja végre:*
> ...


 

Akkor az en comjuteremen nem fognak unatkozni..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Most latom, hogy megint eltunt 150 hozzaszollasom. A multkor mar elvergodtem 2000-ig, es most megint csak 1849...:4::roll: :grin:_


Abigel573 írta:


> 150? Bagatell. Nekem több, mint 3000 tűnt el.
> De igaz is. Minek az a böszme sok hozzászóllás?:-?
> Szedjük csak azt a szagláscsökkentő viagrát.
> Előbb-utóbb a látásunkat is jótékonyan fogja befolyásolni,
> és akkor nem fogunk ilyen apróságokkal foglalkozni.


 

:roll:...igen, bagatell,.... de az volt a 150 ertelmes hozzaszollasom..


----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 6)

Nekem meg most adódik hozzá egy értelmetlen hozzászólásom:
,,gumiszoba, irgum-burgum,
krumplit zabál a publikum."
avagy gumicukrot, guargumit, vagy bocskorszíjat...


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 10)

alberth írta:


> Nekem meg most adódik hozzá egy értelmetlen hozzászólásom:
> ,,gumiszoba, irgum-burgum,
> krumplit zabál a publikum."
> avagy gumicukrot, guargumit, vagy bocskorszíjat...




Vagy mit?


----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 10)

Ray2 írta:


> Vagy mit?


A gumiszoba gumifala olyan, mint a gumicukor. Át kell rágni. Pro libertate kaucsug!


----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 10)

Ti meg ne bámuljatok, mert pucéran szégyellős vagyok ám!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 12)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *alberth* 

 
_Nekem meg most adódik hozzá egy értelmetlen hozzászólásom:
,,gumiszoba, irgum-burgum,
krumplit zabál a publikum."
avagy gumicukrot, guargumit, vagy bocskorszíjat..._





Ray2 írta:


> Vagy mit?


 
Nem emlekszem a bocskorszijra pontosan, csak arra, hogy a neve talalo volt..

Vagy mit?  Mezes madzag???


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 12)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooFs7Cn-oWw&feature=related


----------



## Szeth (2009 Szeptember 13)

Ha dolgozni támad kedvem csendben leülök egy sarokba és várok amíg elmúlik.


----------



## Francois5000 (2009 Szeptember 15)

vissza a jövőbe!!!!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 18)

Francois5000 írta:


> vissza a jövőbe!!!!



Igen, össze-vissza !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Ki hagyta nyitva az ajtot??


----------



## Évicus (2009 Szeptember 20)

Őszi menü


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 20)

Holla ! :34::34::34::34:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ki hagyta nyitva az ajtot??



Én nem, el sem érem a kilincset.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 21)

*Kitalálósdi . Hol készúltek a képek?*

Csatolás megtekintése 338179Csatolás megtekintése 338180
Csatolás megtekintése 338181Csatolás megtekintése 338182
Csatolás megtekintése 338183Csatolás megtekintése 338184
Csatolás megtekintése 338185Csatolás megtekintése 338186
Csatolás megtekintése 338187Csatolás megtekintése 338188


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 21)

*Találós kérdés. Hol készültek a képek?*

Csatolás megtekintése 338201Csatolás megtekintése 338189Csatolás megtekintése 338190Csatolás megtekintése 338191Csatolás megtekintése 338192Csatolás megtekintése 338193Csatolás megtekintése 338194Csatolás megtekintése 338195Csatolás megtekintése 338196Csatolás megtekintése 338197Csatolás megtekintése 338198Csatolás megtekintése 338199Csatolás megtekintése 338200


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 23)

Hol keszultek a kepek? 

155 km-re Belfast elott?  ......a tobbi utana?

Mi lesz a malaccal a jardan? 


http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=338179&d=1253496984


----------



## winnshat (2009 Szeptember 23)

a


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hol keszultek a kepek?
> 
> 155 km-re Belfast elott?  ......a tobbi utana?
> 
> Mi lesz a malaccal a jardan?




elmossa az eső.ie


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 24)

winnshat írta:


> a


 
Aki "a"mond, mondjon "b"is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 24)

Ray2 írta:


> elmossa az eső.ie


 
Kar.
Ki is festik? 
Tehat, hol keszultek a kepek?  ...es a malac?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kar.
> Ki is festik?
> Tehat, hol keszultek a kepek?  ...es a malac?



Dublin.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Szeptember 29)

Ray2 írta:


> Dublin.


 
Meg nem jartam ott.....

ESS???... volt az utcaknak nevuk? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UiY3XsRvK4


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Szeptember 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 341504


gyongyi54 írta:


> meg nem jartam ott.....
> 
> Ess???... Volt az utcaknak nevuk?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uiy3xsrvk4 :d



Minden utcának van neve.  Még a névtelennek is.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 1)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 341504
> 
> Minden utcának van neve.  Még a névtelennek is.


 

Mondtam, hogy meg nem jartam Dublinban.  ... csak reflex. Dublin - U2 - Los Angeles


----------



## alberth (2009 Október 1)

Én vagyok a környék legjobb fogorvosa. Nem is tudom, a betegek miért ordibálnak amikor kezelem őket. A Marsra is viszem a kis finom műszereimet. Úgy vigyázzatok a fogaitokra. Egyébként október van és fogászati hónap. Rendelek 8 órától 14-ig, még van hely a naptáramban. Odakint nem kell félni, mert párnázott ajtók vannak a rendelőmben, s nem hallatszik ki a betegek üvöltözése :4:.
Kérem a következőt!


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Október 1)

alberth írta:


> Én vagyok a környék legjobb fogorvosa. Nem is tudom, a betegek miért ordibálnak amikor kezelem őket. A Marsra is viszem a kis finom műszereimet. Úgy vigyázzatok a fogaitokra. Egyébként október van és fogászati hónap. Rendelek 8 órától 14-ig, még van hely a naptáramban. Odakint nem kell félni, mert párnázott ajtók vannak a rendelőmben, s nem hallatszik ki a betegek üvöltözése :4:.
> Kérem a következőt!



Doktor Úr ! 

Hibátlan a fogsorom.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 4)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh3W7mtl6iQ


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Október 8)

Itt is nagy a nyüzsgés.


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Október 11)

DE mennyire.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 13)

Arra celzol, hogy vege a nyari szunetnek?? 

Hogy, hogy? Tegnap meg nem ugy nezett ki..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 18)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3SwJqod6FU&feature=PlayList&p=574AA005D839B371&index=0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viZ5wHHXRtU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am55kLUHCJc&feature=related


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 18)

Ez nem csak a legszelesebb, de a leghosszabb lap is az internet torteneteben?? :shock:


----------



## Ray2 (2009 Október 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3SwJqod6FU&feature=PlayList&p=574AA005D839B371&index=0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viZ5wHHXRtU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am55kLUHCJc&feature=related




Tudnak valamit a csajok.


----------



## Zsunika (2009 Október 23)

Jó régen nem jár ide senki


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Október 25)

*"Ha nem volna amnéziám, tudnám miért van ez a "dézsá-vü" érzésem."



*


----------



## alberth (2009 November 2)

Ebben a nagy hidegben megkeményedik a szobagumi, vagy a gumiszoba? Nekiszaladtam a falnak, beszakadt a fejem. Akkor hogy is van ez? Na, röpülök még egy sort.


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 8)

sziasztok , gumiszoba ? miröl beszelgettek ?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 November 10)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok , gumiszoba ? miröl beszelgettek ?



Hm.


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 10)

Hm ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 11)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok , gumiszoba ? miröl beszelgettek ?


 

Nem beszelgetunk. Csendesfoglalkozas van. 








_" The silence is worth
More than a thousand lives,
This freedom worth
More than all the empires on earth."
_


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 11)

Jo akkor halgassunk együt !


----------



## elke (2009 November 12)

áhh itt zártkör van, vagy gumisakk?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 13)

elke írta:


> áhh itt zártkör van, vagy gumisakk?


 
gumisakk? ................


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLKXlYgXZk0


----------



## Ray2 (2009 November 17)

*Magyarország.*

http://film.indavideo.hu/video/f_sz...ontudo?token=55d849ad795c9762dc8d5e94457e37a6


----------



## Ray2 (2009 November 19)

Alló itt mars, Föld jelentkezz ! 

- Vétel !-


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 21)

Ray2 írta:


> Alló itt mars,
> 
> - Vétel !-


 
Itt is..

-Vetel-


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 November 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLKXlYgXZk0





Ray2 írta:


> http://film.indavideo.hu/video/f_sz...ontudo?token=55d849ad795c9762dc8d5e94457e37a6



Hmmmmm.....
Mikor alakultunk át videóklubbá?
Há mán a gumiszoma is megbolóndúlt?


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 November 28)

Mellesleg engem is edzhetne kicsit ez a deliriumos csajszi...
Küldd át légyszi a telefonszámát Gyongyi.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 November 28)

A szalonnás videótól lehidaltam.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 November 28)

Ray2 írta:


> Alló itt mars, Föld jelentkezz !
> 
> - Vétel !-





Gyongyi54 írta:


> Itt is..
> 
> -Vetel-



Na de most komolyan.
Hogy kerültetek a Marsra, amikor a zűrhajó a garázsból se bír kigyünni, mióta ráomlott a hangár???


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 1)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hmmmmm.....
> Mikor alakultunk át videóklubbá?
> Há mán a gumiszoma is megbolóndúlt?



Atalakultunk??? 
Hamar eddig nem kerdeztuk, hogy mirol szol a tema, most mar ne feszegessuk..

..... csak "marketing fogas"


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 1)

Abigel573 írta:


> Mellesleg engem is edzhetne kicsit ez a deliriumos csajszi...
> Küldd át légyszi a telefonszámát Gyongyi.



Na mit mondtam.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 1)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző Ray2 
Alló itt mars, Föld jelentkezz ! 

- Vétel !- 

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző Gyongyi54 
Itt is..

-Vetel- 




Abigel573 írta:


> Na de most komolyan.
> Hogy kerültetek a Marsra, amikor a zűrhajó a garázsból se bír kigyünni, mióta ráomlott a hangár???



Akkor most nem jelentkeztel??
- Vetel- ??? :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-CeOWDBoFg&feature=player_embedded#at=193


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 1)

Én is itt vagyok , - vétel - 
van valami uj ?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 December 4)

misslaura írta:


> Én is itt vagyok , - vétel -
> van valami uj ?



Van


----------



## Ray2 (2009 December 4)

Mi is ?

Kellemes Ünnepeket.

Nekem egy ünnep ne kellemes legyen.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 6)

misslaura írta:


> Én is itt vagyok , - vétel -
> van valami uj ?



Ket tehen alldogal a legelon. Az egyik odafordul a masikhoz es az mondja, “a Pi irracionalis, sot, azon belul transzcendens szam, es mivel irracionalis, tizedestort alakja vegtelen es nem ismetlodik periodikusan”:idea:
 “moo” - valaszolja a masik

-vetel-


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Mi is ?
> 
> Kellemes Ünnepeket.
> 
> Nekem egy ünnep ne kellemes legyen.



Bekes? Boldog !


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 6)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt-K5w1PFMo


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 December 7)

Na jó ha rádiózhatnékotok van...^^

Ákác, Ákác, já Tátrá, já Tátrá, kák szlúsájú prijóm?


----------



## Ray2 (2009 December 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ket tehen alldogal a legelon. Az egyik odafordul a masikhoz es az mondja, “a Pi irracionalis, sot, azon belul transzcendens szam, es mivel irracionalis, tizedestort alakja vegtelen es nem ismetlodik periodikusan”:idea:
> “moo” - valaszolja a masik
> 
> -vetel-



Na.-

És egyen az ember nyugodtan hamburgert,........


----------



## Ray2 (2009 December 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Bekes? Boldog !



Már az is elég , ha kikapcsolhatom a ku.... mobilt.


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 December 12)

Ray2 írta:


> Már az is elég , ha kikapcsolhatom a ku.... mobilt.


Mobil kukát?


----------



## 7dikANGEL (2009 December 12)

" Aki másokat követ csak második lehet!!!"


----------



## Rea42 (2009 December 17)

Most ide vágytam,mert ide valónak érzem magam!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 18)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző Gyongyi54 
Bekes? Boldog ! 



Ray2 írta:


> Már az is elég , ha kikapcsolhatom a ku.... mobilt.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsZEeHqlI68&feature=related


----------



## jaja20 (2009 December 19)

hihi vicces, aki azt választotta. hogy a házassága előtti pillanatát bánja


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 20)

Rea42 írta:


> Most ide vágytam,mert ide valónak érzem magam!



Addig is..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRKKvVShOtU&feature=related

Winged Migration 1-9 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0lZ-Hb86wg


----------



## alberth (2009 December 28)

Ma fogászaton voltam, de a mobilommal titokban képeket csináltam. Hát ilyen horrorban volt részem. Talán ez a marsi részleg?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 30)

Buek ! kiss


----------



## alberth (2010 Január 2)

Fröcliches, gutes, frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 19)

Rea42 írta:


> Most ide vágytam,mert ide valónak érzem magam!




Üdv ! 

Buék.

Éljen május2. - iss.hu


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 19)

Mondtam már, hogy ne egysíkon nézzétek a dolgokat.
Valójában mióta az időutazás hétköznapi dolog, már nincs jelentősége az időnek.

Nem hogy elindultunk, de már vissza is jöttünk.
Csak nektek nem jött el az idő mikor elindultatok.



Gyongyi54 írta:


> A hongkongiakat nem konnyu lerazni, egyszer adtam egyiknek egy nevjegykartyat es azota naponta elkuldi, hogy mi ujsag arra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 19)

Egyébként issss sorakozó !!!!!!!!!!!!

És nem jövőre !


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 19)

*Zsinnyegtessünk ! *


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Január 21)

Ray2 írta:


> *Zsinnyegtessünk ! *




Reggel 5 kor?? Nincs az tul koran?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Reggel 5 kor?? Nincs az tul koran?



nincs korán sőt későn van.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 385521Csatolás megtekintése 385522Csatolás megtekintése 385523Csatolás megtekintése 385524Csatolás megtekintése 385525


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 385529Csatolás megtekintése 385530Csatolás megtekintése 385531Csatolás megtekintése 385532Csatolás megtekintése 385533


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Január 23)

Ray2;[attach írta:


> 385524[/attach]
> 
> Ez a kedvencem..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Január 23)

Ray2 írta:


> Csak nektek nem jött el az idő mikor elindultatok.




Dehogy nem jott el.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IliwQImJrYE


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 24)

Na ja, nincs rajta a kis mázlista "pótmama".


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 27)

Sorakozó ! :!:


----------



## Tamriel (2010 Január 27)

Én szívesen visszamennék megnézni Jézust , jó lenne ismerni az igazságot .


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Január 28)

Tamriel írta:


> Én szívesen visszamennék megnézni Jézust , jó lenne ismerni az igazságot .


 
Sajnos lezartak a szavazast.. de en azt kivantam, hogy valaki mas kivansaga teljesuljon....szoval legyen a Tied. 
Ha megtudtad az igazsagot, majd gyere vissza elmondani.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Január 28)

Ray2 írta:


> Na ja, nincs rajta a kis mázlista "pótmama".


 
A "potmama" a medve mama? ... azt most nem szeretnem latni. Azt almodtam nem regen, hogy megevett egy medve. Na nem teljesen, de elkezdte..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Január 28)

ray2 írta:


> sorakozó ! :!:


----------



## hari004 (2010 Január 28)

Ha egyszer utazhatnék az időben, itt maradnék ...


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 28)

hari004 írta:


> Ha egyszer utazhatnék az időben, itt maradnék ...



Minden jövő, egyszer valakinek a multja lesz.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 28)

Hogyan is láthatnánk a jövőt ha egyszer nem történt volna meg. A jövő már megtörtént. Csak nem a Te jelenedben. Nem kell sehová utaznod, mert ott van veled. 
Van aki fürkészi, keresi. De a legtöbben csak egyszerűen megélik.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 390536


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Sajnos lezartak a szavazast.. de en azt kivantam, hogy valaki mas kivansaga teljesuljon....szoval legyen a Tied.
> Ha megtudtad az igazsagot, majd gyere vissza elmondani.



Szerintem is épp itt van az ideje. Remélem most egy kicsit többet lesz köztünk, mert a világ jobb nem lett. :idea:


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A "potmama" a medve mama? ... azt most nem szeretnem latni. Azt almodtam nem regen, hogy megevett egy medve. Na nem teljesen, de elkezdte..



Néha teljesen ütődöttnek tűnő álmokat lát az ember. Utána meg nagyokat néz............Jé ezt már láttam valahol DEJAVU.

Egyszer egy leharcolt szállodai szobát láttam álmomban, bosszankodtam , hogy nem jó a fűtés.

Több év múlva a világ másik végén, mikor beléptem a szobába tudtam hogy azt a helyet már láttam valahol.
A sztoriban az volt a csavar, hogy amikor megérkeztünk, még az udvaron kicserélgették a csajok a szobákat egymás között, mindenféle agyament szempontok alapján. Hogy végül pont hogyan jutott nekem az a szoba, az már teljesen véletlen és kiszámíthatatlan volt. -De ott voltam és tudtam, hogy a radiátor szelep rossz és a pohár el van repedve a tálcán.-

Óvakodj a medvéktől. Egyél mackósajtot.  
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80881696/


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Január 29)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80872006/:)


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Január 31)

Ray2 írta:


> Néha teljesen ütődöttnek tűnő álmokat lát az ember. Utána meg nagyokat néz............Jé ezt már láttam valahol DEJAVU.
> 
> Egyszer egy leharcolt szállodai szobát láttam álmomban, bosszankodtam , hogy nem jó a fűtés.
> 
> ...


 

..es azota mindig viszel magaddal egy radiator szelepet ha szallodaba mesz?? 

A mackosajtban sem bizom mar.. Minnel tobbet olvasunk a kajakrol a bevasarlas annal egyszerubb.. 
Ez se jo, meg az se jo, amaz meg plane nem..:99:


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ..es azota mindig viszel magaddal egy radiator szelepet ha szallodaba mesz??
> 
> A mackosajtban sem bizom mar.. Minnel tobbet olvasunk a kajakrol a bevasarlas annal egyszerubb..
> Ez se jo, meg az se jo, amaz meg plane nem..:99:




ÖÖÖ ÖÖ izé.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 1)

Má megen sokan vagyunk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 2)

Ray2 írta:


> Má megen sokan vagyunk.


 
?? Talan meg kellene oket keresned, de vigyazz ha kimesz , mert uj szomszedok vannak.
Lehet, hogy a tema rosszul van csomagolva? Talan a nev? Nevet cserelni soha nem jo otlet.....Persze a CD-ket sem adtuk ki.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ?? Talan meg kellene oket keresned, de vigyazz ha kimesz , mert uj szomszedok vannak.
> Lehet, hogy a tema rosszul van csomagolva? Talan a nev? Nevet cserelni soha nem jo otlet.....Persze a CD-ket sem adtuk ki.



Új szomszédok ? 

Aham.  Szóval azért van ez a sok rács az ablakokon, be ne jöjjenek a comcédok. 

Nem nagyon járok én sehová, csak itt szoktam kuksolni. Nem tudok semmit a comcédccsággról.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 4)




----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 4)

*Jézus itt járt.*

http://film.indavideo.hu/video/f_szalontudo


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 5)

Ray2 írta:


> Új szomszédok ?
> Aham.  Szóval azért van ez a sok rács az ablakokon, be ne jöjjenek a comcédok.
> 
> Azert...
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 5)

Ray2 írta:


> http://film.indavideo.hu/video/f_szalontudo


 

Azt irjak, hogy "Draga Nezo, ugy tunik, hogy On kulfoldon van...................................................................................................................stb"

aha,...nekem is ugy tunik mar egy ideje.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 5)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ray2 írta:
> 
> 
> > Új szomszédok ?
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 7)

Ray2 írta:


> ú:``:


 
sirsz? :``:
Akkor emeljuk a szintet...
Ket aranyhal beszelget az akvariumban...
Te tudod, hogy ezt az izet, hogy kell iranyitani?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> sirsz? :``:
> Akkor emeljuk a szintet...
> Ket aranyhal beszelget az akvariumban...
> Te tudod, hogy ezt az izet, hogy kell iranyitani?



ühm.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 9)

*Türkmenisztán, Darvarza*

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3421144

Izé.

A ott van valami. Nézd meg.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 9)

Az Oroszok kísérleti robbantgattak 1971-ben.
Jól sikerült azóta is ég a gázmező alatta.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 11)

*Szííííasztok*

Csatolás megtekintése 400949


----------



## alberth (2010 Február 14)

Íme a legújabb fejlesztésű lopakodó ebgrippen!​


----------



## Devil27 (2010 Február 14)

komoly kép!!:d


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 15)

alberth írta:


> Íme a legújabb fejlesztésű lopakodó ebgrippen!​



Nem látom a lajstrom számot .


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 15)

http://videa.hu/videok/vicces/adrenalin-baki-humor-poen-KI2jXPyOGzUusFsv


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 16)

jóreggelt !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 17)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 400949


 

Nagyon aranyos !!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 17)

Ray2 írta:


> Az Oroszok kísérleti robbantgattak 1971-ben.
> Jól sikerült azóta is ég a gázmező alatta.


 

A gumiszobaban robbantgatni tilos !!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8466493.stm


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A gumiszobaban robbantgatni tilos !!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8466493.stm



Nem én voltam.


----------



## alberth (2010 Február 17)

Ki evett babot?!






Nagyot szólt a gulyáságyú. Csak nem kaptam légnyomást?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

Csatolás megtekintése 406355

Nemsokára jön a jóidő. 

És akkó lehet fözicskézni a kertben.
http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/145386


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

alberth írta:


> Ki evett babot?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A koleszterin vajon mi?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb49az8NyNI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

Ray2 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb49az8NyNI&feature=player_embedded



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymLWycAPZaQ

Mindeki állhat. :34:


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

*Beszélnek*

http://www.szepzold.hu/az_erdo_hangjai


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

*Ne rohanj, ülj le és hallgasd.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf19T84T2CA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUq3tZNJmtw&feature=channel


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

*A Jupiter elektromágneses zaja.*

Az ember számára ugyan nem hallható, de a rádióberendezéseket zavaró állandó alaphang félelmetes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3fqE01YYWs&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

*Kácsá tánc*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb3iv-nCKn0&feature=related

:222::222::222::222:


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

*Magyarország.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_6Jx5naiFg&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 22)

Csatolás megtekintése 406408

Csatolás megtekintése 406410

Csatolás megtekintése 406412

Csatolás megtekintése 406413

Csatolás megtekintése 406414


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 23)

Mit szóljak hozzá, mikor nem szól hozzá senki,.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 23)

http://subba.blog.hu/2010/01/05/subba_eletvezetes_hogyan_keszulj_el_reggel_5_perc_alatt


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 23)

*Élet a Marson.*

Csatolás megtekintése 407375

A jégrétegben talált mikrobák biztos nem földi eredetűek.


----------



## Kijuma (2010 Február 23)

Szia! Csak így, magányosan? Hol vannak a többiek? Ezer éve nem jártam erre...


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 23)

Kijuma írta:


> Szia! Csak így, magányosan? Hol vannak a többiek? Ezer éve nem jártam erre...



Hát elég baj, hogy csak ketten vagyunk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 24)

Ray2;1960625
[attach írta:


> 406413[/attach]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 24)

Ray2 írta:


> Mit szóljak hozzá, mikor nem szól hozzá senki,.


 

“Kerdezni akkor is fontos, ha senki nem felel”\\m/......vagy megsem?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 24)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Kijuma* 

 
_Szia! Csak így, magányosan? Hol vannak a többiek? Ezer éve nem jártam erre..._


Ray2 írta:


> Hát elég baj, hogy csak ketten vagyunk.


Na ez az... Hol van Abigel ??

Szia Kijuma !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 24)

*Kácsá tánc *



Ray2 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb3iv-nCKn0&feature=related
> 
> :222::222::222::222:


 
Most nincs You tube-om.....de eskuvon voltal?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 24)

Ray2 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 407375
> 
> A jégrétegben talált mikrobák biztos nem földi eredetűek.


 
Miert lennenek foldi eredetuek? 

Nekunk is kutatasokat kellene vegeznunk. Lehet, hogy egy olajmezo tetejen van a gumiszoba...


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Miert lennenek foldi eredetuek?
> 
> Nekunk is kutatasokat kellene vegeznunk. Lehet, hogy egy olajmezo tetejen van a gumiszoba...




Sőt a gumi is olajból van,.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5ORLPz86D4&feature=fvw


Mi az hogy nincs YouTube od? 

Nálatok az nem ingyen van ?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *Kácsá tánc *
> 
> 
> 
> Most nincs You tube-om.....de eskuvon voltal?



DEhogy vótam .


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 25)

Má' megen ez a lazsálás.

Készülni kell a Május1. felvonulásra.

Bár egyedül nem lép senki a lábamra......


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 25)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> “Kerdezni akkor is fontos, ha senki nem felel”\\m/......vagy megsem?




Válaszolni felelni.................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OpPgA1buC4


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 25)

*Budapest melyik ország fővárosa?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj6AQCMLUNc

pakisztán?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 25)

Ray2 írta:


> Válaszolni felelni.................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OpPgA1buC4



Folytatásban.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj6AQCMLUNc


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Február 25)

Románia ?
Magyarország


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 25)

S.Mónika írta:


> Románia ?
> Magyarország



Hát jelentős részében abból van. :!:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 26)

Ray2 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5ORLPz86D4&feature=fvw
> 
> 
> Mi az hogy nincs YouTube od?
> ...


 

A You tube ingyen van. Illetve most ingyen nincs ... es ami meg nincs ingyen az egy jo nagy lakat. 


http://activerain.com/image_store/uploads/2/7/0/6/3/ar120001659336072.jpg


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 26)

Ray2 írta:


> Má' megen ez a lazsálás.
> 
> Készülni kell a Május1. felvonulásra.
> 
> Bár egyedül nem lép senki a lábamra......


 


Virsli lesz? 
A gumiszobaban vonulunk bent? ....vagy a marson? 
Vagy csak korbe-korbe a CH-on??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 26)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Ray2* 

 
_Válaszolni felelni.................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OpPgA1buC4 _




Ray2 írta:


> Folytatásban.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj6AQCMLUNc


 

..nice links. ........kekek!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 27)

Ray2 írta:


> Válaszolni felelni.................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OpPgA1buC4


 
Megneztem, ( nekem mondjuk nem ez a tapasztalatom) ....de ha arra a reszre gondolok, hogy “kit kellene megtamadni legkozelebb,” meg jo, hogy nem tudjak, hogy hol van Budapest..

Ne is mondjuk meg nekik...


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Virsli lesz?
> A gumiszobaban vonulunk bent? ....vagy a marson?
> Vagy csak korbe-korbe a CH-on??? :mrgreen:



Hát persze hogy a Gumiszomában lecünk !!!!!!!!!!

Ez nem kérdés egy inteligens ápolt számára , NA !


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Február 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Megneztem, ( nekem mondjuk nem ez a tapasztalatom) ....de ha arra a reszre gondolok, hogy “kit kellene megtamadni legkozelebb,” meg jo, hogy nem tudjak, hogy hol van Budapest..
> 
> Ne is mondjuk meg nekik...



NAgyapa, pont a Fatert tanította úszni, persze a lerobbantott híd lábánál. 
- Nem menjünk a vízbe, mert jönnek a felhők jön a rossz idő.-
-Az nem felhő a liberátorok takarják el a napot.-

Szval, tudják merre vagyunk.---


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 1)

Halihó.

Már március van !!!


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 1)

*Kapd el őke, hogy ne kapd el őket.*

http://www.kapdeloket.hu/

Interjú egy tömeggyilkossal: 

http://www.kapdeloket.hu/interju.html


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 1)

*http://videa.hu/videok/vicces/army-pokar-v9NOEGpA5Jzo786b*

http://videa.hu/videok/vicces/army-pokar-v9NOEGpA5Jzo786b


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 1)

Halló legénység: SORAKOZÓ !!!!!kiss


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 1)

*Eljöttek az UFO-k értem.*

http://index.hu/tudomany/2010/03/01/valami_atszaguldott_magyarorszag_felett/

Valami átszáguldott az életemen. 


http://www.idokep.hu/?oldal=hirek&id=763

UFO panic.hu


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 1)

*Nagyott villant aztán robant utána elhallgatott.*

A Nagy Bádá Bumm...................

Az ügyet a katasztrófavédelem szakemberei vizsgálják. *Kohánka István* elmondta: a bejelentések alapján először meteorhullásra gondoltak, de ehhez túlzottan nagy területen észlelték a jelenséget az emberek. Ráadásul semmi nyomát sem találták az ilyenkor szokásos becsapódásnak. Mindezek mellett a fény fehér volt, míg a meteorok vörös fényben izzanak.

http://hirek.csillagaszat.hu/meteoroidok,_meteorok/20100301-tuzgomb-magyarorszag-felett.html

Még bummm.....http://gabesz-meister.hu/2010/03/01/meteor-magyarorszag-felett/


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 1)

*Akkora volt mint egy hangya, majd nagyobb mint a hold*

http://hirek.csillagaszat.hu/meteoroidok,_meteorok/20100301-tuzgomb-magyarorszag-felett.html

Szlovákiában hangya nagyságú holdat is láttak.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 1)

Ha egy csendes este kiülsz a csillagok alá és a 900km. sebességgel haladó repülőgép 3-4 perc alatt megy át a horizonton, miért gondolod, hogy ami 2 másodperc alatt tovaszáguld, az hangya volt.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 2)

*Egyedül nem megy.*

Hár nagyon jó, hogy egyedül irogatok itt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 3)

Ray2 írta:


> Ha egy csendes este kiülsz a csillagok alá és a 900km. sebességgel haladó repülőgép 3-4 perc alatt megy át a horizonton, miért gondolod, hogy ami 2 másodperc alatt tovaszáguld, az hangya volt.


 

Mennyi ido alatt megy at a horizonton egy hangya?...mar ugy ertem, hogy gyalog???


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 3)

Ray2 írta:


> http://index.hu/tudomany/2010/03/01/valami_atszaguldott_magyarorszag_felett/
> 
> Valami átszáguldott az életemen.
> 
> ...


 

Ijeszto lehetett...nekem nem az UFO jutott volna eszembe az tuti .....es most mar minden vilagos?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 3)

Ray2 írta:


> Hát persze hogy a Gumiszomában lecünk !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ez nem kérdés egy inteligens ápolt számára , NA !


 
Ezt az “apolok” mondtak????  

En kijarok egyebkent 

Kerestem a "Szep vagy, gyonyoru vagy Magyarorszag "temat.
Eloszor a "Tombolo"ban volt confused de athelyeztek a Bolondok hazaba confused es mint kiderult, most onnan pedig az " eterbe".
Ezt a legutolso "athelyezest" meg megertem valahogy, ( mert emberek vagyunk ugye ) ......................................, de az elozo kettot???


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ezt az “apolok” mondtak????
> 
> En kijarok egyebkent
> 
> ...




Én nem járok sehová, azt sem tudom, hogy mi van a többi oldalon. :4::4::4::4:


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 3)

Elrabolták az Zufók a minisztert. 
Szépen lehet írni a banánhéjra.
Napi szinten túrnak fúrnak.
Díszcsomagolásban rendelm a mákszemeket. 
Rozonyó babos kecske.

Na. ebben találjon valaki értelmet.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Ezt az “apolok” mondtak????
> 
> En kijarok egyebkent
> 
> ...


 
Most találkoztam egy "topik UFO-val" aki éppen a *KÁVÉZÓBÓL*
jött és annak is az egyik "mellék helyiségéből" ahova Alforumok volt kiirva ahol meglátogatta a ""Szep vagy, gyönyörü vagy Magyarorszag " témával biró altopikot.

Bocs ha....csak nem veszett el az "éterbe".

Szép estét!


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 3)

Nekem nincs vízumom.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 4)

*Búra termett idő*

Hej, búra termett idő, ködnevelő szellő!
De megviselt engem ez az egy esztendő!
Hej, búra termett idő, ködnevelő szellő!
De megviselt engem ez az egy esztendő!
Ez az egy esztendő, – ez a két esztendő, –
Ez a tíz esztendő – holtig elegendő.
Megviselt, megrongyolt engemet is, mást is:
A szép emberségből kivedlett az áspis,
Tejes báránybőrből veszett farkas fordult,
Híres magyarságból veszekedett koldus.
Csurog a szivemből ezeréves bánat,
Gyászmagyarja vagyok örök Ágostának.
Hat már odapusztult, ki tűzben, ki vízben,
Engemet, idétlent hagyott meg az Isten.
Sírván, nehogy átok pörsentse ki számat,
El-elzörgetem hát rekedt tamburámat.
Tudom én, hogy őrült ének, amit mondok,
De Istentől szólnak egynémely bolondok.
Halálszín felhőktől szederjes a mennybolt,
– De hogy sehogyan sem, úgy még sohasem volt.
Elhagyott az Isten, meg se lát bennünket.
Van-e, nincs-e? – Amen, össze a kezünket!
Nincsen hova menjünk, a remény is dőre,
Vége a világnak. – Induljunk előre!
Nincs aki feleljen, bolond aki kérd is:
– Voltunk is, vagyunk is, leszünk is, azért is!


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 4)

*A hétköznapi ember a háborúban.*

Csatolás megtekintése 413046Csatolás megtekintése 413047

Csatolás megtekintése 413048Csatolás megtekintése 413049

Csatolás megtekintése 413050Csatolás megtekintése 413051

Csatolás megtekintése 413052Csatolás megtekintése 413053

Csatolás megtekintése 413054Csatolás megtekintése 413055

Csatolás megtekintése 413056Csatolás megtekintése 413057

Csatolás megtekintése 413058Csatolás megtekintése 413059


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 4)

*Kétlábon járó cica, vagy macska ?*

Csatolás megtekintése 413072


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 5)

*Hűha*

http://cavemancircus.com/2009/12/31/the-best-fails-of-2009/


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 5)

*Sors keze:*

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/f4fbbefb3d/best-man-wedding-fail?rel=player


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 5)

*Sikeres start a Masra*

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/0877547154/model-rocket-fail?rel=prog_related&rel_pos=1


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 6)

TH6777 írta:


> Most találkoztam egy "topik UFO-val" aki éppen a *KÁVÉZÓBÓL*
> jött és annak is az egyik "mellék helyiségéből" ahova Alforumok volt kiirva ahol meglátogatta a ""Szep vagy, gyönyörü vagy Magyarorszag " témával biró altopikot.
> 
> Bocs ha....csak nem veszett el az "éterbe".
> ...


 
Koszi...Lehet, hogy oda indult, de nem erkezett meg..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Nekem nincs vízumom.


 
Nekem van......meg a zeretbe IS


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nekem van......meg a zeretbe IS


Az hol van? Bisssztoss a Marson is túl.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 9)

Elvtársak a csákányt ellopta valaki !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 10)

Ray2 írta:


> Az hol van? Bisssztoss a Marson is túl.


 

To infinity, and beyond...:4:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0FULHGwPkw&feature=channel


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 10)

Ray2 írta:


> Elvtársak a csákányt ellopta valaki !


 

Megkoszontem....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 17)

*Minta mókus !*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X_ZWNFJPnU&feature=related


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 22)

*Hami !*

Csatolás megtekintése 424255Csatolás megtekintése 424256

Csatolás megtekintése 424257Csatolás megtekintése 424258Csatolás megtekintése 424259


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 22)

*Azéris nyamíí !!!!*

Csatolás megtekintése 424275Csatolás megtekintése 424281Csatolás megtekintése 424282


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 22)

Csatolás megtekintése 424291

Csatolás megtekintése 424292

Csatolás megtekintése 424293


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 22)

*Lehet fokozni*

:d


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 24)

AndiC írta:


> :d
> Csatolás megtekintése 424298 Csatolás megtekintése 424299



De jó !

Az a baj , hogy én még nem mentem ki a gumi cobábó ! 

Én csak ide fogok írni a falra:

Zúg a traktor szánt az eke, 
Mond te kislány meglocsolhatlak-e ?


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 24)

Ha még nem mentél ki, akkor épp itt az ideje, hogy kimenj, a gumicobábó, itt hagyok egy szemüveget, ezzel álcázni is tudod magad, csak úgy hirtelen átmész a locsolóversekhez, oszt bemásolod eztet a kis versecskét, de ha még irsz hozzája kettő darab sort, a siker biztos. És a szemüveg is a tiéd! 
Nna?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 24)

AndiC írta:


> Ha még nem mentél ki, akkor épp itt az ideje, hogy kimenj, a gumicobábó, itt hagyok egy szemüveget, ezzel álcázni is tudod magad, csak úgy hirtelen átmész a locsolóversekhez, oszt bemásolod eztet a kis versecskét, de ha még irsz hozzája kettő darab sort, a siker biztos. És a szemüveg is a tiéd!
> Nna?
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 425065




Jó akkor vers: nem plagizált, mert idézet.

*Búra termett idő*

Hej, búra termett idő, ködnevelő szellő!
De megviselt engem ez az egy esztendő!
Hej, búra termett idő, ködnevelő szellő!
De megviselt engem ez az egy esztendő!
Ez az egy esztendő, – ez a két esztendő, –
Ez a tíz esztendő – holtig elegendő.
Megviselt, megrongyolt engemet is, mást is:
A szép emberségből kivedlett az áspis,
Tejes báránybőrből veszett farkas fordult,
Híres magyarságból veszekedett koldus.
Csurog a szivemből ezeréves bánat,
Gyászmagyarja vagyok örök Ágostának.
Hat már odapusztult, ki tűzben, ki vízben,
Engemet, idétlent hagyott meg az Isten.
Sírván, nehogy átok pörsentse ki számat,
El-elzörgetem hát rekedt tamburámat.
Tudom én, hogy őrült ének, amit mondok,
De Istentől szólnak egynémely bolondok.
Halálszín felhőktől szederjes a mennybolt,
– De hogy sehogyan sem, úgy még sohasem volt.
Elhagyott az Isten, meg se lát bennünket.
Van-e, nincs-e? – Amen, össze a kezünket!
Nincsen hova menjünk, a remény is dőre,
Vége a világnak. – Induljunk előre!
Nincs aki feleljen, bolond aki kérd is:
– Voltunk is, vagyunk is, leszünk is, azért is!


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 24)

*Halálhoz*

Amikor eloltják az utolsó lámpát is
A falura ránehezedik valami más
Valami, ami belőlünk jön, és erős
Csendjével a kutyák sem veszik fel a versenyt

Olyankor megbújik mindenki, s egy percet
Még elkap csontjában lévő velős
Félelemből, mely talán lenne áldás
Ha nem hallanák, hogy kint valami ásít

Rétegenként a Hold is lefagy az égről
S megnyeri magának magát a sötét
Elhallgat a tücsök is, mikor a közelében
Puha léptek a füvet eltapossák

Hallgatom kinn mekkora a másság
Mennyire hideg álmot tol majd elébem,
Melyben meglelem az értelem körét
És talán ismerni is fogom szegről-végről

Valami elsuhan az ablak alatt, s hideg
Szél emeli meg a függöny halovány testét
Rám kacsint. Visszakacsintok mereven
Ma sem bántasz ugye?- válasz elmarad

Csak bámul engem az árny-alak
Csak néz, úgy tűnik nem túl eleven
Ám lassan elnyeli a sötét, ahogy az estét
Azonban még hallom, valami tehertől liheg


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 25)

Halló halló !


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 26)

Ray2, búra termett idő, meg halál???? 
Optimistább vers nincs?

Csatolás megtekintése 426581


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 28)

Ray2 írta:


> Én csak ide fogok írni a falra:
> 
> Zúg a traktor szánt az eke,
> Mond te kislány meglocsolhatlak-e ?


 







...esa himes tojast is a falra kered???


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Március 28)

AndiC írta:


> Ray2, búra termett idő, meg halál????
> Optimistább vers nincs?
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 426581


 

 eleg keves optimista verset ismerek a halalrol. 
A locsolo vers/halal/optimista kategoriaban meg plane..


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 29)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> eleg keves optimista verset ismerek a halalrol.
> A locsolo vers/halal/optimista kategoriaban meg plane..



De van !


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 30)

*Zöld erdőben piros tojás,
Ibolya meg minden,
Fogadjunk, hogy ha ott megállsz,
Eltalállak innen!

**Zöld erdőben jártam,
Szembejött a medve,
Úgy gondolta, könnyít magán,
Nesze, itt a nedve!

**Sivatagban él a teve,
Locsolkodni jöttem, hehe!*


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 31)

Na.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Március 31)

*Szín ajánló:*

Esőember (Rain Man)

Mindezt még az sem tudja megváltoztatni, amikor rég nem látott apja meghal - sokkal inkább megrázza a tény, hogy nem ő az örökös. Ki lehet a titokzatos kedvezményezett? Némi nyomozás után fedezi fel, hogy egy intézetben él egy autista zseni, aki az ő testvérbátyja, és akinek a létezéséről sem volt fogalma sohasem - és ő örökölte a milliókat. Elkezdődik egy hosszú, valóságos és lelki utazás, amelynek során két külön világ csiszolódik egymáshoz, és a furcsa, magába zárt autista talán képes megnyitni öccse kérges szívét. *Barry Levinson* 1988-as, Oscar-díjas filmjét tavaly adaptálták színpadra, és a londoni premieren *Josh Hartnett* alakította Charlie szerepét. Budapesten parádés szereposztásban mutatkozik be a klasszikussá vált történet.

*Dan Gordon: E s ő e m b e r*
(Rain Man)
Író: Dan Gordon
Fordította: Zöldi Gergely​ Raymond Babbitt - *Kulka János*
Charlie Babbitt - *Nagy Ervin*
Susan - *Cseh Judit*
dr. Bruener - *Garas Dezső/Kézdy György*
Lucy/pincérnő/Iris, kurva - *Urbanovits Krisztina*
Mr. Mooney/rendőr/dr. Marston - *Simicz Sándor
*
Jelmez: *Kovács Andrea*
Díszlet: *Sebő Rózsa*
Világítási terv: *Bányai Tamás*
Grafika: *Szöllősi Géza*
Produkciós vezető: *Gyulay Eszter *​ Rendező: Anger Zsolt
Producer: *Orlai Tibor*​ *Bemutató: 2010. június 25. - Belvárosi Színház
*_
További előadások:_2010. június 26., 27., 29., 30. _- 20.00 óra_
július 1., 2., 3._- 20.00 óra_​ _
Az MGM filmje alapján,
Történet: Barry Morrow, forgatókönyv: Ronald Bass és Barry Morrow
A magyarországi bemutató az MGM ON STAGE, Darcie Denkertés Dean Stolber külön engedélyével történt
A színdarab Magyarországon a THEATRUM MUNDI Színházi és Irodalmi Ügynökség közvetítésével került színre_ ​ _forrás: *Orlai Produkció*_​


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 1)

*Áprilisi tréfa .*

Ki van kötődve a cipőd !

_hehe. papucsban vagyok.-


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 1)

*Nyuszi ül a fűben !*

Nyuszi ül a fűben,
ülve szundikálva.
Nyuszi talán beteg vagy,
hogy már nem is ugorhatsz?
Nyuszi hopp! Nyuszi hopp!
Máris egyet elkapott.:444:

DE mit és ki kapott el????

The rabbit is sitting in the grass,
Dozing, sitting.
Rabbit, are you perhaps ill,
That you can't even jump?
Rabbit oops! Rabbit oops!
It has already caught one.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Április 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> eleg keves optimista verset ismerek a halalrol.
> A locsolo vers/halal/optimista kategoriaban meg plane..


 
Hát, nemis a halálról... 
Különben van Máramarosban, Szaploncán egy Vidám temető, vidám sirfeliratokkal.

_Derék sógor itt vagyok_
_Veled együtt nyughatok_
_Kaszát hoztam magammal_
_Füvet vágunk azonnal_
_Abrakot a lovaknak_
_Attul jobban szántanak_
_Újságom is van néked_
_Megnőtt Ion, a legényed_
_Oskolába jár a szentem_
_Hogy aztán sofőr lehessen._
_Az élettől én búcsúztam_
_44 éves koromban. _
_*_
_Nyugszom én is idelenn_
_Ioan Spanu a nevem_
_Míg tartott földi életem_
_Molnárkodtam rendesen_
_Sok zsákot felemeltem_
_Finom lisztet őröltem_
_Kevés vámot vetettem_
_Az élettől elbúcsúztam_
_Ősszel 60 éves korban. _
_*_
_Nyugszom én idelenn_
_Tarasan Ioana a nevem_
_Méhesemtől búcsúzok_
_Hol vannak a szép napok?_
_Én emberem, jó uram_
_A helyed mellettem van_
_És ha meg találnál halni_
_Ide jössz majd mellém hálni,_
_De azért nem kell sietni_
_Van még időd porrá lenni._




Ray2, na mit is kapott el? :4:


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 2)

*MIt is kapott el?*

Influenza ?


----------



## misslaura (2010 Április 2)

Ray2 írta:


> Én nem járok sehová, azt sem tudom, hogy mi van a többi oldalon. :4::4::4::4:


 
Pedig a kocsmába bejöhetnél , itt van a közelbe 
azis bolondokháza :lol:


----------



## alberth (2010 Április 5)

Lányok, szabad e locsolni?​


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 6)

misslaura írta:


> Pedig a kocsmába bejöhetnél , itt van a közelbe
> azis bolondokháza :lol:



Megnézem.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 6)

Ray2 írta:


> Megnézem.




Nem találtam a kocsmát.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 7)

Éljen Május 2.-a.:33:


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 7)

Is.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 8)

*Mars a Marsra*

DE vajon hol a legénységem.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Április 9)

Ray2 írta:


> DE vajon hol a legénységem.


 
Van legenyseged?  Defelvittea …


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 11)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Van legenyseged?  Defelvittea …




Naná.

Utazgatunk az időben. Ide-oda isss.


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 13)

*Jóreggelt ON.*

Jóreggelt ! 

Má' megint ki ez a sokk látogató?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Április 13)

*Részvétnyílvánítás.*

Gyászol lengyel társadalom, testvéreinket hatalmas veszteség érte.
Csatolás megtekintése 437304
*Lech Kaczynski* *1949-2010 *

A pilóta " hibája"okozhatta a lengyel elnökkel és több mint 80 emberrel a fedélzetén Szmolenszkben lezuhant repülőgép katasztrófáját. Ezen szerény kis oldal részvétét fejezi ki, a katasztrófában elhunytak hozzátartozóinak és minden lengyel polgárnak.

Oroszországban repülőgépbalesetben elhunyt a lengyel államfő. Lech Kaczynski *Katynba** látogatott volna, hogy lerója kegyeletét az 1940-ben ott kivégzett több ezer lengyel emléke előtt. A Tu-154-es utasszállító- több mint 80 emberrel a fedélzetén- a nyugat-oroszországi Szmolenszk repülőterére tartva, leszállás előtt nem sokkal csapódott a földnek. A lengyel államfőn és feleségén kívül a gépen utazott az ország vezérkari főnöke, a jegybank kormányzója, a Lengyel Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, valamint egyházi személyek és az 1940-ben kivégzett lengyelek számos hozzátartozója. Lech Kaczynski népes kíséret élén magánlátogatásra indult, hogy felkeresse a Szmolenszk melletti Katinyban (Katyn) és több más helyen 1940-ben lemészárolt mintegy 20 ezer lengyel emlékhelyét. Katinyban a héten Vlagyimir Putyin orosz és Donald Tusk lengyel kormányfő részvételével tartottak hivatalos megemlékezést, de erre Kaczynskit nem hívták meg. A lengyel elnök maga kérte, hogy külön kereshesse fel az emlékhelyet, s az orosz fél ehhez hozzájárult.

*Katyn**

Meglehetősen keveset foglalkoztak ezzel a szörnyű helyszínnel, ahol több mint 20.000.-hadifoglyot mészároltak le az oroszok Sztalin parancsára. (Tartalékosokat is)
A lengyelek a szívük mélyén érzik azt, amit közülük nem mond ki senki, de amire a hír hallatán mi is azonnal gondoltunk: Istenem, hát érhet egy népet kétszer is ilyen csapás ugyanazon a helyszínen, vagy legalábbis annak igen közelében? Igen, érhet. Lech Kaczynskit még a mai orosz vezetők sem szerették, mert minden lehetséges alkalommal az orruk alá dörgölte a lengyel nép ellen elkövetett történelmi orosz bűntetteket. A lengyelek próbálkozása, hogy felszínre hozzák a történteket, most-e szomorú mementó 
miatt a világ elé került. Sokan néznek utána az elérhető adatokból a történteknek. 

Csatolás megtekintése 437306

*A DELEGÁCIÓ NÉVSORA* 

Lech Kaczyński köztársasági elnök és felesége, Maria Kaczyńska 

*A hivatalos delegáció tagjai:* 

Ryszard KACZOROWSKI a lengyel emigráció utolsó köztársasági elnöke 
Krzysztof PUTRA, a Szejm marsall-helyettese 
Jerzy SZMAJDZIŃSKI, a Szejm marsall-helyettese 
Krystyna BOCHENEK a Szenátus marsall-helyettese 
Władysław STASIAK államtitkár, az elnöki kancellária vezetője, 
Aleksander SZCZYGŁO, a Nemzetbiztonsági Hivatal vezetője 
Jacek SASIN államtitkár, az elnöki kancellária helyettes-vezetője, 
Paweł WYPYCH, államtitkár, az elnöki kancellária helyettes-vezetője, 
Mariusz HANDZLIK, államtitkár, az elnöki kancellária külügyi hivatalának vezetője, 
Andrzej KREMER, a KÜM helyettes-államtitkára 
Stanisław KOMOROWSKI, a HM helyettes-államtitkára 
Tomasz MERTA, a kulturális minisztérium helyettes-államtitkára 
Franciszek GĄGOR vezérezredes, vezérkari főnök 
Andrzej PRZEWOŹNIK, Nemzeti Harc és Mártíromság Emlékezete Tanácsának főtitkára 
Maciej PŁAŻYŃSKI, volt Szejm marsall, a Lengyel Világszövetség elnöke 
Mariusz KAZANA, a KÜM protokoll főnöke 

*A lengyel parlament képviselői:* 

Leszek DEPTUŁA, Szejm képviselő 
Grzegorz DOLNIAK, Szejm képviselő 
Grażyna GĘSICKA, Szejm képviselő 
Przemysław GOSIEWSKI, Szejm képviselő 
Sebastian KARPINIUK, Szejm képviselő 
Izabela JARUGA - NOWACKA, Szejm képviselő 
Zbigniew WASSERMANN, Szejm képviselő 
Aleksandra NATALLI - ŚWIAT, Szejm képviselő 
Arkadiusz RYBICKI, Szejm képviselő 
Jolanta SZYMANEK - DERESZ, Szejm képviselő 
Wiesław WODA, Szejm képviselő 
Edward WOJTAS, Szejm képviselő 
Pani Janina FETLIŃSKA, a Szenátus képviselője 
Stanisław ZAJĄC, a Szenátus képviselője 

*A kísérő delegáció tagjai:* 

Janusz KOCHANOWSKI, emberi jogi szóvivő 
Sławomir SKRZYPEK, a Lengyel Nemzeti Bank elnöke 
Janusz KURTYKA, a Nemzeti Emlékezet Intézetének vezetője 
Janusz KRUPSKI, a Veteránok és Meghurcoltak Ügyeivel Foglalkozó Hivatal vezetője 

*Az egyházak képviselői* 

Tadeusz PŁOSKI, vezérőrnagy, katolikus tábori érsek 
Miron CHODAKOWSKI, vezérőrnagy, ortodox tábori érsek 
Adam PILCH, ezredes, az evangélikus egyház tábori püspök-helyettese 
OSIŃSKI, alezredes, a katolikus tábori püspök-helyettes 
Bronisław GOSTOMSKI, prelátus 
Józef JONIEC, plébános 
Zdzisław KRÓL, a Katyni családok lelkipásztora 
Andrzej KWAŚNIK, a Katyni családok federációjának lelkipásztora 

*A lengyel hadsereg vezérkarának tagjai:* 

Bronisław KWIATKOWSKI, altábornagy, hadseregtábornok, műveleti parancsnok RP 
Andrzej BŁASIK, altábornagy, a Szárazföldi Erők Főparancsnoka 
Tadeusz BUK, vezérőrnagy, a lengyel szárazföldi csapatok főparancsnoka 
Włodzimierz POTASIŃSKI, vezérőrnagy, a különleges műveleti erők főparancsnoka 
Andrzej KARWETA admirális, a Haditengerészet vezetője, 
Kazimierz GILARSKI, dandártábornok, a Varsói Helyőrség Parancsnoka 

*Társadalmi szervek képviselője* 

Tadeusz LUTOBORSKI 
Bożena ŁOJEK, a Katyni Alapítvány elnöke 
Stefan MELAK, a Katyni bizottság elnöke 
Stanisław MIKKE, a Nemzeti Harc és Mártíromság Emlékezet Tanácsának főtitkár-helyettese 
Bronisława ORAWIEC 
Katarzyna PISKORSKA 
Andrzej SARIUSZ - SKĄPSKI, a Katyni Családok Federációjának elnöke 
Wojciech SEWERYN 
Leszek SOLSKI 
Teresa WALEWSKA - PRZYJAŁKOWSKA, a Keleti Golgota Alapítvány elnöke 
Gabriela ZYCH 
Ewa BĄKOWSKA, Mieczyslaw Smorawinski Katynban kivégzett dandártábornok unokája 
Maria BOROWSKA 
Bartosz BOROWSKI 
Dariusz MALINOWSKI


----------



## Kijuma (2010 Május 18)

Ray2 írta:


> DE vajon hol a legénységem.



Itten vagyok ni....  Sziasztok! ezer éve nem jártam erre... Helyzetjelentés?


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Helyzet az van,*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUtl-dkWtG0&feature=related

Mega xfaktor


----------



## Ray2 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Na, szóval itt az ősz. Már mindenki kinyaralta magát.
Kezdődhet a kiképzés.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Ray2 írta:


> Na, szóval itt az ősz. Már mindenki kinyaralta magát.
> Kezdődhet a kiképzés.


 
hat nem vagyunk kikepezve??.....:shock:


----------



## Abigel573 (2010 Október 2)

Jó hosszan nyaraltunk.
Ki is maradt vagy 3 hónap.
Nicsak ki beszél még?:--:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Október 3)

Abigel573 írta:


> Jó hosszan nyaraltunk.
> Ki is maradt vagy 3 hónap.
> Nicsak ki beszél még?:--:


 

Na igen,...... kicsit lazara vettuk az iden..


----------



## zotyas (2010 Október 3)

hali... csak bekukkantottam hozzád...


----------



## teddy619 (2010 November 23)

Itt esik az eső :-(


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 December 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWrcNsWxehQ


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 December 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JYrOMK1aDA

The Carol Of The Bells -George Winston 

Boldog Békés Karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok...


----------



## cuf (2011 Január 31)

Üdv!
5 hozzászólásos rendszer miatt dühöngenék itt ha nem probléma 

De ha már itt vagyok:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikQMxMjgV48

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LzMAXqu8qU


----------



## nessiefuture (2011 Február 2)

Visszamennék az időben...

Nemet váltanék,s elücsörögnék a nyugatosokkal egy jópofa kávéházban..

A New Yorkban vagy a Japánban..
És írnék..

Elmennék Párizsba, a múlt században,festegetnék,éldegélnék,szabadon ...

A középkorban lehettem volna egy jó hadvezér,vagy egy tanító rend tagja...

Az ókori görög demokráciában egy bölcs gondolkodó..

Egyiptomban???Még fáraónak lenni sem egy életbiztosítás...

XXI században csak egy kiábrándult túlélő...


----------



## TLoF (2011 Február 20)

Én a 60-as évek beli rómát látogatnám meg, Még miellőtt Neró felgyujtotta rómát. A kocsi viadalokat, a gladiátor harcokat, megnézném Pompeit, a vezúv kitörése előtt, meglátogatnám a görög szigeteket, a turisták tömege előtt


----------



## Ray2 (2011 Március 10)

*Legénységi szállás.*

El lettem rabolva.

DE megtaláltam magam.:shock:


----------



## Ray2 (2011 Március 10)

Hol van a legénységem ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Április 2)

Ray2 írta:


> El lettem rabolva.
> 
> DE megtaláltam magam.:shock:


 

NASA ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Április 2)

Ray2 írta:


> Hol van a legénységem ?


 
NASA  

Gumimaciknak neztek oket


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## Abigel573 (2011 Május 30)

Ray2 írta:


> Hol van a legénységem ?


*Ihol-e.*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Június 8)

Abigel573 írta:


> *Ihol-e.*


 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ray2 (2011 Június 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :mrgreen:




Sorakozó....................!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Június 23)

Ray2 írta:


> Sorakozó....................!


 
Most(?)...vagy a nyari szunet utan?


----------



## Kijuma (2011 Július 8)

Hahó..... :!: Sziasztok


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Július 13)

Kijuma írta:


> Hahó..... :!: Sziasztok


 

Szia Kijuma! ...hogy megvaltoztal!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Július 13)

Ray2 írta:


> Sorakozó....................!


 

Lehet tancolni a sorban??  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po9419RzHC4


----------



## Abigel573 (2011 Július 18)

Ray2 írta:


> Sorakozó....................!



*Jójó, ilyen hőségben... oszlopba vagy vonalba?*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Július 19)

Abigel573 írta:


> *Jójó, ilyen hőségben... oszlopba vagy vonalba?*


 
Mi a kulonbseg?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Július 19)

Ray2 írta:


> Sorakozó....................!


 

Lehet ossze-vissza? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKXfvfZ8oFM


----------



## Abigel573 (2011 Július 24)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mi a kulonbseg?


*Hát ugye vonalban egymás mellett állunk, oszlopban meg egymás mögött.*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Július 27)

Abigel573 írta:


> *Hát ugye vonalban egymás mellett állunk, oszlopban meg egymás mögött.*


 
Nagysag szerint? .....mert akkor inkabb sorakozzunk vonalban


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Július 27)

Na ezt eleg nehez lesz otthon elhitetni a tobbiekkel..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba7rRfKIHxU&feature=related


----------



## Abigel573 (2011 Július 27)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nagysag szerint? .....mert akkor inkabb sorakozzunk vonalban


*Hmm... melyik is vagy a 3-ból?:shock:*


----------



## Abigel573 (2011 Július 27)

*Társaságban kérdezik az elmeorvostól: 
- És hogyan tudja eldönteni, hogy valaki normális vagy sem? 
- Pofonegyszerű! Olyan kérdést kell feltenni, ami normális embernek nem okozhat gondot. 
- Például? 
- Például ezt ... Cook kapitány három világ körüli úton vett részt, és az egyik útján életét vesztette. Vajon hányadik útján? 
- Hmm... Én sose voltam járatos a történelemben.*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Augusztus 7)

Abigel573 írta:


> *Hmm... melyik is vagy a 3-ból?:shock:*


 

Mindegy...majd ha komolyra fordul a dolog kicserelem a logom.







Ugy emlekeztem, hogy regen volt a kezedben egy virag.(??) ...vagy nem ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Augusztus 7)

http://youtu.be/7kY5bQEU5gQ


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Augusztus 7)

http://youtu.be/aUx0xMF9pwU


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Augusztus 27)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEPTlhBmwRg


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Tulajdonkeppen a Gumiszoba hol helyezkedik el a foldon? 

 Remelem nem valahol az eszaki szelesseg 57., illetve a deli szelesseg 57. foka kozott !!.?????mert nem szeretnem ha a muhold a fejunkre esne. 
Az igazi meg plane 

 ………….vagy mi mar a zurbe vagyunk ?


----------



## elke (2011 Szeptember 18)

kipp kopp bejöhetek?


----------



## elke (2011 Szeptember 18)

nem kopog jah hogy gumi az nem kopog....http://youtu.be/WeyBh454FIY érdekes a szövege....


----------



## eronis (2011 Szeptember 26)

Én a történelem előtti időkbe mennék, sok érdekesség van ott... Vagy a jövőbe (is)


----------



## fatzom (2011 November 1)

A jövő nem érdekes számomra mert előre látható.
De a múltben szétnéznék.


----------



## gibbon27 (2011 November 30)

A gumimaci a gumiszobában lakik.
Ez normális...
Vagy nem normális?


----------



## Abigel573 (2011 December 26)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tulajdonkeppen a Gumiszoba hol helyezkedik el a foldon?
> 
> Remelem nem valahol az eszaki szelesseg 57., illetve a deli szelesseg 57. foka kozott !!.?????mert nem szeretnem ha a muhold a fejunkre esne.
> Az igazi meg plane
> ...


Hát igen... eléggé a zurbe vagyunk.
Hacsak nem zsinnyegtetsz...
A főnök űrsétán?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2012 Január 14)

abigel573 írta:


> hát igen... Eléggé a zurbe vagyunk.:d
> hacsak nem zsinnyegtetsz...
> a főnök űrsétán?




buek!..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2012 Január 14)

gibbon27 írta:


> A gumimaci a gumiszobában lakik.
> Ez normális...
> Vagy nem normális?



Visszakoltoztek a foldre?


----------



## Szaszyka72 (2012 Február 3)

A gumiszoba ehető,vagy a gumifala gumiabroncsból van. Ha abból van, akkor hogyan sütik ki a falát, milyen sütőformában?


----------



## Abigel573 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> buek!..



Csak nem? Ok buek!
És mi lészen a zűrhajóval? 
Ha már a két én kezet rázott benned...


----------



## Abigel573 (2012 November 17)

Még várok a főnavigátorra... talán a gumimacik akadályozzák a kapcsolat felvételét...


----------



## atapata (2012 December 18)

A gumi óvszer se ad száz százalékos biztonságot, a Gejza mindig is hordott magánál,de mégis elgázolta egy busz.


----------



## Explorer (2013 November 8)

*Lali: Deja vu-m van. *
Róka :Mekkora? Megveszem. 
*Lali* : Hát te hülye vagy Róka*..............*

_*De nekem akkor is Deja vu-m van. Én már itt jártam. *_


----------



## Explorer (2013 November 8)

UV. írta:


> A tema felgyorsult !
> Eljutottunk az elhanyagolt temetoktol a kazettasmagnoig eleg hamar.
> En se tudom, hogy mitol no a moha de annak orulok, hogy a Kudlik haza vitte a kutyat!!


Aktuális még a válasz ?


Rayman írta:


> - Remélem jól látod.
> - Azok az érettségizett fiatalok akik a vizsgákon szembesültek azzal, hogy menetközben megváltoztatták a szabályokat, majd egykor mikor mennek a szavazófülkébe nem fogják elfelejteni és díjazni. Azt a csalódást, amit okoztak nekik egy életen át cipelik magukkal. Bezáródnak előttük a lehetőségek. Senki nem gondol arra: Egykor övék lesz az ország, a hatalom és a dicsőség.



*Hoppá !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Itt ugrott a kép majdnem 2 teljes parlamenti ciklust. Vigyázkodjunk.*
Nagyon frissek itt a bejegyzések.


----------



## Explorer (2013 November 8)

Rayman írta:


> *Riport .*
> 
> *A hajdani Magyar Népköztársaságban dolgozó szovjet bohóc nagy hirtelenséggel eltűnt a televízió képernyőjéről. Szergej Kurepov 1985-ben Magyarországról disszidált. Erről viszont akkor nem számoltak be. A rendszerváltás után lehetett hallani, hogy a művészt megölték a KGB emberei valahol Amerikában. Most, 20 évvel a sorozat után, a XXI. század riportere kiderítette, mi történt Szergej bohóccal.*
> 
> ...


*Ez szomorú történet. *
Aktuális még a folytatása ?


----------



## Explorer (2013 November 8)

Infinity írta:


> Az az erzes jut eszembe, mint amikor azt erezzuk, hogy tragediak nem tortenhetnek velunk, csak mindig masokkal. Nezzuk a Tv-et es lattunk szornyu kepeket , haborukrol, szegeny gyerekekrol akik a szemetben kotorasznak, balesetekrol ahol emberek meghalnak es megis azt erezzuk, hogy ez nem tortenhet velunk, mert tragediak mindig csak masokkal tortenhetnek es akkor egyszer csak arra eszmelunk, hogy ezek most mi vagyunk. Valaki nekem egyszer azt mondta, hogy
> 
> "ott fekudtem es minden nyugodt volt es bekes, annyira az , hogy szinte szep volt es hivogato, de hirtelen elmult a beke es a nyugalom es tudtam, hogy most eljott az ideje es kiabalni kell,"



*És mit kiabáltál ? *


----------



## Explorer (2013 November 8)

Rayman írta:


> *Eltűnik a gulyásszocializmus egyik szimbóluma*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bontják az ALLI-t ?


----------



## Explorer (2013 November 8)

Rayman írta:


> A gumiszobába nem hozható be dioxinnal szennyezett termék , élelmiszer, használati tárgy. :99:





Rayman írta:


> *Dejavu*
> 
> Bizonyára mindekinek volt már olyan belső megérzése, hogy amit pillanatnyilag, átél, az mintha már egyszer megtörtént volna.
> 
> ...




Ajjaj


----------



## Explorer (2013 November 8)

Mi volt utána ?


----------



## Explorer (2013 November 20)

"Bizony, bizony, mondom néktek: aki hallja az én igémet, és hisz abban, aki elküldött engem, annak örök élete. A _hitetlen_ ember erőszakosságának harca, a túlzásokra hajlamosak gyógyíthatatlan feltűnési vágyával ? Isten azonban látja, hogy a föld tele van _gonoszsággal_ és _erőszakossággal_.'' 

Az egész legénység eltűnt szőrén-szálán? Itt hagyták a topikot, még a villanyt sem oltotta le senki ? Miva' ?


----------



## Kis Benedek (2015 Január 1)

Na ide legalább lehet irkálni, ha az embernek ahhoz van kedve


----------



## Kis Benedek (2015 Január 1)

Vagy őrjöngeni ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁááááá...


----------



## Vilus (2016 Február 4)

Explorer írta:


> *Ez szomorú történet. *
> Aktuális még a folytatása ?



A Szervusz, Szergej című nyolcrészes műsort 79-82 között, a Bergendy zenekarral készítették, a bohóctréfákat Romhányi József írta. "85-ben disszidált, és a televízió többé nem adta le a műsort, gyakorlatilag betiltották. A változások kezdetén, 89-ben kértük, hogy játsszák újra. Az volt a válasz, most akarjuk kizavarni az oroszokat, furcsán nézne ki, ha elővennénk. Szergej igazi fájdalmas, érzelmes orosz bohóc volt, akit mindenki szeretett - emlékezett vissza a zenész, Bergendy István.Szergej 1985-ben disszidált Magyarországról Kanadába, és ezután Vancouverben élt. Műsorán egy generáció nőtt fel a rendszerváltás előtt.
Egy generáció nőtt fel a műsorain. Én még emlékszem rá. Világhírű lett ez a nagyszerű ember.

Szergej Kurepov 2006. október 13-án hunyt el Vancouverben,67 éves korában.
Sok mindent terjesztettek a halálával kapcsolatba ami nem volt igaz. Nem volt KGB-és kém.Nem a KGB ölte meg és nem rákban hunyt el. Bergendy Istvánt Szergej felesége értesítette férje haláláról.
A RTL riportja hamis.


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Augusztus 12)

Egy újabb beavatkozás csomag, vagy ahogy a cikk is írja, csak figyelem elterelés?!
http://nepszava.hu/cikk/1102596-vasarnapi-boltzar-a-kormany-visszavag


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

Visszamennék, hogy előbb megtaláljam ezt a gumiszobát.


----------



## Didina83 (2019 Január 5)

Valószínűleg másképp élnék a lehetőségeimmel...


----------



## Marissa111 (2019 Február 1)

Óh, végre otthon érzem magam!


----------

